# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  (IC III) San Francisco by Night: A Requiem in Fog

## Bennosuke

Karl's feeding leaves the boy completely unconsciouss, his breathing labored, and his heart racing. The vampire had lived long enough to know that this thug would survive this, thought he'd likely feel awful for the next few days.

 (OOC: Karl is up to 9 vitae)

Gabe looks down on the body Karl has dragged out, his eyes flashing with equal parts judgement and envy at his master. 

Staring at the lip and defenseless youth that Karl has dragged out, all Anna can see if a foe that deserves to be punished, deserved to be ripped to shreds. Images flash through her mind, imaging how badly abused and misused her cousin has been. Anna can barely control her shaking hands, which don't tremble like a scared mortal's might, but seem to crawl and leap between her own control and the Beast's desire for revenge and violence. 

And yet, with every trip back and forth Karl makes, every delay in their plans, dawn approaches.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna looked down at the gang member.  She knew she should probably take this body and load it into her trunk immediately, take it away and trust Karl to call the police...

But she wanted to see her cousin for herself, even though she knew she risked screwing everything up, that didn't matter.  These were scum of the earth gang members anyway, selling drugs to kids and killing indiscriminately.  

Her sword moved almost of its own accord, the cold steel stopping to rest against the unconscious man's carotid; she could feel the pulse of his heart through the blade as she contemplated how easy it would be to flick her wrist and watch his blood gush onto the ground.  

She glanced up at Gabe.

"Tell me what you're thinking now," she said.

----------


## Daishain

Karl does not move to interfere, but says slowly, _"I know you want to kill this one, and I do not blame you in the slightest. I had hoped to get some information out of him before he dies, but as far as I'm concerned if you want his life then it is yours. Drain him dry here and now, make his death more interesting later, let me dispose of him after a painful interrogation, whatever you wish. All I ask is that you do not contaminate this crime scene. If his blood is spilled here, then we will not be able to fully hide our presence here."_

----------


## Bennosuke

Seeing that Karl has spoken for him, Gabe does not open his mouth. He simply nods towards his master in a sort-of deferring bow, a cold look on his face.

----------


## Daishain

Seeing that Karl sighs, _"Go ahead and speak up Gabe. If you are going to be our equal, then you don't need me answering questions for you."_

----------


## Bennosuke

"*I agree with you Karl,*" Gabe says flatly, his face hard and lined and haggard. "*It's unnecessary, and callous, and possibly even inhuman,*" he continues, "*but the bigger issue is just that whole Masquerade thing. People don't get chopped up by swords anymore, and it will bring more scrutiny on everything we do here tonight.*"  Finished, Gabe crosses his arms over his chest, his gaze moving from Anna to Karl, trying to judge their response.

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna slowly sheathed the sword, forcing the Beast down.  Patience.

She would kill or scatter all of them eventually...

Edit: alright, Anna said, alright, but shed better be alive tomorrow night.

Where are we interrogating him?  I will drive there now, with Gabe to watch over him when the sun comes, she said, holstering her pistol.

----------


## Daishain

Karl thinks for a moment, then says, _"Lets go ahead and take him back to the coterie haven, that way Bernado can take over most of the watch and we can both simply stay there, Gabe here has already been up all night."

"But wait for me just a bit near that warehouse I mentioned. I'll start shooting at"_ He looks at his watch and gives a time five minutes from now, _"And then I'll start running your way. Obfuscate will ensure I go unnoticed."_

Karl puts on gloves, he might not leave fingerprints of his own, but what was left of his finger ridges might leave patterns in someone else's. He takes the gun from the unconscious thug and carefully gets the man's hands all over the weapon, just to be safe.

As the others leave, he heads back inside and spends his remaining time double checking the scene for any problems that might crop up when CSI canvassed the place. There probably were not functional cameras in a place MS13 handled their dirty business, but he looks for them regardless. He also checks for anything that might cause a ricochet threatening Katie, and adjusts where he will fire from accordingly to avoid any such risk.

As the allotted time approaches, he takes aim. After a moment's consideration he significantly loosens his firing stance and thinks of it being Fred chained up and bloodied. Poor firing discipline and a bit of anger would likely help sell the scene.

Karl reminds himself that this thug had condemned himself with his actions. In as many things as his own people had gotten wrong, he still considered this society as far too soft in many ways. Death was the appropriate punishment for this one and others like him. With that thought, he pulls the trigger, and keeps firing at a rapid pace, letting the barrel of the gun jerk around a lot more than he would normally allow. When the slide locks open and the gun is empty, Karl runs out the door, dropping the gun and leaving it behind.

Still invisible to the world, the thin Mekhet moves at a fast loping pace down the street, heading straight for the rendezvous.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Okay, dont forget to call the cops, Anna said, dragging the unconscious form of the gang member to her car.  She made for the haven, using the dawn to distract the Beast... she still needed to move the gang member when she got there.

----------


## Bennosuke

The shots from Karl's borrowed pistol ring out in the garage, drowning out the radio's music. Each shot strikes the boy, twisting his helpless body this way and that. He is thrown out of his chair, collapsing in a heap on his front such that Karl's last few shots strike him in the back of the chest and spine. The air is filled with the acrid stench of gunpowder and the faint sweet aroma of aerosolized blood. 

(OOC: Karl commits an impassioned murder and must take a 2 dice breaking point. He can add his Touchstone bonus)

Karl's gunshots wake Katie, who in frantic panic at the sounds of gunfire and the scene of vicious carnage immediately panics. She begins to shriek and scream, kicking and struggling to her feet and fighting the bonds that hold her to the pole. 

(OOC: Sorry everyone for the delay in reply)

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna hummed a mindless tune loudly as she shoved the gang member into her car, attempting to drown out the sounds from inside the building.  She all but jumped into the car and slammed the door, starting the engine and accelerating away, hoping she was making the right choice by leaving her cousin in Karls hands.

----------


## Bennosuke

The boy was completely out, all dead weight and sweat slick skin as Anna shoved him into her car. He was collapsed in the back seat and breathing heavily. Whatever Karl had done had really put the kid out, and Anna could make an educated guess he had probably fed on the young MS-13 member. 

(OOC: Is Gabe coming with Anna? Waiting on Karl to reply as well)

----------


## Daishain

Trusting obfuscate to hide his presence from Katie, Karl doesn't say a word to her. She'll be confused and frightened for a good while, but there wasn't much he could do about that without compromising the story he was trying to sell.

As he heads out, loping his way towards where Gabe was waiting, he keeps an eye out for any attention drawn to the scene, if he was lucky he wouldn't have to call the police himself.

If he doesn't see much, he'll make the call on a burner phone. Either way, as soon as he gets to the car he'll jump in and they'll head off towards the Haven.

----------


## Bennosuke

When Karl comes out, and after he has finally dropped his Obfuscation, the Ghoul says in hurried but flat speech, "*Finally. Let's get out of here. I called the cops already. So far no one's stirred, but I don't want to wait around here till someone comes to check things out. Let's go.*" He leads Karl back to the car, closing the door hastily behind him once he's in. 

Later, Karl and Gabe pull up to the Sea Cliff Haven, where Anna had only pulled in a few moments earlier. The exterior has been completely remade. The first floor store front windows have been replaced with more secure modern paneling, and the entire exterior has been designed to be more sun proof. There are no lights on in the haven, though it was likely was already asleep in the attic at this hour, and hopefully Bernardo was well rested by this point. 

Dawn was probably no more then ten to fifteen minutes away, and Anna and Karl could feel the heavy lethargy brought on by the approaching sun. The blood was moving slower in their bodies, struggling to keep them animated, even as the air seemed to be growing preternaturally hot. It was like they were standing in an oven that was had been set to 600 degrees and was quickly getting up to temperature. The fine hairs on their arms and necks were up on end, and if they were mortal Anna and Karl would both be covered in sweat by now. 

As they moved him from the back of Anna's car, the youth was beginning to wake. He was looking around blearily at Anna, Karl and Gabe, asking things like, "*What's going on,*" and, "*Who are you guys? Let me go.*" He was struggling a little, but was still weak from the theft of his blood.

(OOC: Hope you guys are okay with me skipping the part where Anna waited for Karl to pull up at the warehouse, only to then go to the haven. It didn't seem like there was any plan for interaction then)

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna, practiced from her former job as a police officer, cuffed the youth and frisked him, taking his phone if he still had it and turning it off.  She also turned off Katies phone, no need to have her cousin somehow track it down.  

She ignored the gang member, and, with limited time, covered his mouth with duct tape.  Once inside, she cuffed him around a support beam, someplace out of sight and sturdy enough he wouldnt be able to break free.

You stay here for a while now, Anna said, patting him on the head well have some questions for you later.

She headed up towards her room but paused to give some instructions first to Bernardo (assuming hes there).

Hes dangerous.  Dont uncuff him for anything, she said, he kidnapped and roughed up my cousin, so hed better be right where I left him tomorrow evening.

----------


## Daishain

Karl practically drags himself through the door. He says to no one in particular, _"Someone get a gag on the bastard. Knock him out again if you have to, it should be pretty easy in his state. Gabe, you know what to do."_

If there is nothing else, the old man shambles off to find a safe spot to collapse in.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*****,*" Gabe grumbles, "*I'm pretty much as tired as you.*" This is clearly not in protest, and Gabe begins readying a gag. 

Bernardo is not initially in the room, but the commotion as the three drag the now rousing boy into the room brings him down the stairs. By the time Bernardo arrives, the gangster is kicking and screaming; shouting what sound like death threats in Spanish. Anna handcuffs him to one of the four support beams on the empty first floor, and Gabe helps to dampen the boy's screams with a roll of duct tape. 

The sight of the captured Hispanic boy is clearly a confusing if not upsetting sight to the young Ghoul. "*What are you doing?*" Bernardo screams, rushing down the stairs once he has taken everything in. "*Who is he? You can't do this to him! Why?*" Bernardo was not actively stopping Anna, Karl and Gabe, but he was clearly upset. The boy's fists were balled and his eyes were wide, a mix of anger and desperate pleading on his face. 

Presumably, somewhere upstairs was Aisling, already in a torpid state of slumber.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"He killed his 'hombre', his fingerprints are all over the murder weapon," Anna said, looking at the gang member, "the cops are looking for him right now.  We're keeping him here because as soon as he sets foot out of this place, he's going away for life for murder one, that's _if_ Spooky doesn't find him first."

She turned to Bernardo and all but dragged him upstairs by the arm. 

"Not here," she whispered as they exited.  Once out of the basement she closed the door. 

"This is a member of a Mexican cartel that sells crack to kids, among a whole bunch of other nasty things," Anna said quietly, not in any kind of mood to argue with Bernardo, "he and his boys kidnapped my cousin.  My mortal cousin, a college student, and were planning on killing her, but not before passing her around a few times.  Or maybe they weren't going to kill her and they were just going to traffick her to Mexico to force her into prostitution.  Now I'm going to find out everything he knows about his organization because who knows how many other girls they've done the same thing to.  Make sure he doesn't get away and don't believe his lies; if he gets free, he will kill you without a second thought."

----------


## Daishain

Karl pauses on his way to collapse and nods emphatically at Anna's words to Bernardo, _"That one has committed murder and worse, would have cheerfully subjected Katie to a fate worse than death, and is perfectly willing to do the same to you. Whatever else happens, remember that he does not deserve your pity, not an ounce of it."_

----------


## Bennosuke

Gabe was already heading out the door, going home to rest up and recover; not bothering to worry about the confrontation going on inside. 

Bernardo followed Karl and Anna into the stairwell, still clearly not satisfied with their explanations. His shoulders were tense and he was moving with a bunched up energy, as if he was getting ready for a fight. As the door to the stairwell slammed behind him, Bernardo began racing up the stairs and yelled, "*So what? You just want me to keep him here? I'm just supposed to watch over your prisoner for you? Is this how it's going to be?*" Perhaps it was the inertia of the coming dawn, but Bernardo was on the two vampires in just a second, his hand grabbing the shoulder of whomever was the second up the stairs to stop them from going any further. "*This isn't fair, and it isn't right! Why didn't you just take him to the police if this guy is so bad? What the hell am I supposed to do? What if he needs to go to the bathroom, and what if he needs food and water? You want me to just keep him chained up downstairs all day???*" Bernardo was livid, his eyes were wide, his face lined with concern, and worse, fear.

----------


## Daishain

Karl is leaning on the wall now, he wants to brush the kid aside, but it's fairly clear that he's not likely to follow instructions as things are.  _"He is here because this was the only way to rescue Katie without letting anyone know that we were involved in rescuing Katie. Both the cops and the gang have to assume that this one messed up and ran off, allowing the cops to find their little shop of horrors and Anna's cousin." 

"I am sorry, it is not reasonable of us to dump this on you without warning. But Gabriel has already been up for 24 hours, and the two of us are about to literally drop dead. There is no one else we can trust with this important task. Gabe should be back to help after he gets some rest, don't let this one out of the bindings for anything at all until then. Not for water, not for the bathroom, not for anything. If you need justification, remember that he treated his prisoner far worse than we are treating him."

"If you cannot handle this, then our only alternative is to kill him here and now. We do not have time for anything else. Can we count on you?"_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Its a good thing Karl was the one Bernardo grabbed because Annas mood was on a razors edge and she might have killed the ghoul where he stood for the disrespect.  

As it was, she made sure her phone, the gang members phone, and Katies phone were all switched off while Karl handled Bernardo.  

She looked up at Karls last sentence.

I nearly slashed his throat earlier, but Karl stopped me, Anna said, tapping the hilt of her Jain, say the word Bernardo, Ill go finish him off right now.

----------


## Bennosuke

Bernardo's previously flushed face turns a deathly white, and his eyes go wide with sudden discomfort. 

(OOC: Sorry for the delay. Could I get some sort of social roll here to convince Bernardo to fall in line? It seems like we are somewhere between Intimidation and Persuasion...)

----------


## Bennosuke

There is a long moment as Bernardo stairs back at Anna and Karl, both of whom have turned their attention to the Ghoul and begun to close in on him. The boy begins to quiver with discomfort, his hands shaking, his pallid face lined with distress. But Bernardo's resolution seems to dissolve and suddenly fighting back tears he says, "*Fine! Fine, I'll do it,*" before breaking into a string of obvious curses in Spanish. His shoulders slumped and all fight out of his body, Bernardo turns around and begins to lumber back down the stairs. "*You know I was held captive myself, don't you,*" he calls back over his shoulder, though his head remains bowed. "*Damn you... and damn me too!*" he says weakly as he reaches the bottom of the stairs and disappears through the stairwell's first floor exit. 

It was too late to follow the Ghoul or try to convince him further. Dawn was obviously approaching, if it had not already begun. The air seemed to be on fire, and stabbed at Anna and Karl's eyes and throats. The two Kindred were now desperately fighting to stave off the torpor of sleep. But before we move on, I'd like to know how Karl and Anna feel about the night's closing events.

----------


## Thundercracker

> There is a long moment as Bernardo stairs back at Anna and Karl, both of whom have turned their attention to the Ghoul and begun to close in on him. The boy begins to quiver with discomfort, his hands shaking, his pallid face lined with distress. But Bernardo's resolution seems to dissolve and suddenly fighting back tears he says, "*Fine! Fine, I'll do it,*" before breaking into a string of obvious curses in Spanish. His shoulders slumped and all fight out of his body, Bernardo turns around and begins to lumber back down the stairs. "*You know I was held captive myself, don't you,*" he calls back over his shoulder, though his head remains bowed. "*Damn you... and damn me too!*" he says weakly as he reaches the bottom of the stairs and disappears through the stairwell's first floor exit. 
> 
> It was too late to follow the Ghoul or try to convince him further. Dawn was obviously approaching, if it had not already begun. The air seemed to be on fire, and stabbed at Anna and Karl's eyes and throats. The two Kindred were now desperately fighting to stave off the torpor of sleep. But before we move on, I'd like to know how Karl and Anna feel about the night's closing events.


Anna collapsed into bed in the darkened room, worried about her cousin.  She almost wished she'd gone and collected her herself, consequences be damned, but she knew Karl was more collected than she was at the moment, and decided to trust in his judgement.  She still had to smooth things over with Celestine and have a talking to with Katie, assuming the police even showed up and she managed to make it out of there....

----------


## Daishain

Karl slips into whatever space he can find. Tonight's events were irritating to say the least. The impending dawn had greatly limited his options. If he'd just had a little more time, getting Anna's cousin out could have been a simple and quiet affair. Instead, he'd had to kill that man, and would soon be killing another. Both deserved it to be certain, but still.

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: Jeez, three way tie! I guess this should be interesting...)

The fog of the day's torpor fades, the slumber of death giving way to a hazy consciousness. For Anna and for Karl, this awakening is punctuated by the fury of the Beast, the memory of the previous night's events and the decisions that were made. Perhaps the desire to make someone suffer, that kindling red hot anger, was only the Beast's; but as the nights go on, it is sometimes hard to tell. 

There is a knock at both of your doors, Aisling's voice as you start to rise from your slumber in your private windowless and unfurnished room. "*Karl? Anna? Did you guys make it home last night?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna*

Anna reflexively called out yes, even before shed fully shaken off the sleep of torpor.  She fingered the hole in her shirt; the stab wound had closed overnight, but her clothing was ruined.  She quickly changed into a fresh set and emerged into the haven.

Good evening, she said to Aisling, I meant to ask you, any luck finding out whats going on with Gabrielle?

----------


## Daishain

Karl quietly groans as the bones of his joint complain. Why couldn't the vitae fix that too?...

He hadn't bothered to undress last morning, and so simply steps out into the hall, _"We need to check on Bernardo, I'm afraid we forced him to watch over a prisoner. Long story, but we didn't have much choice. He will need to be relieved and comforted."_

----------


## Bennosuke

> Good evening, she said to Aisling, I meant to ask you, any luck finding out whats going on with Gabrielle?


Aisling purrs in reply from across Anna's door, "*Nothing too exciting. She mostly stays inside her apartment. I have not seen any concerning behaviors, but we fed her recently... so she probably is not yet getting desperate, though I am sure she will eventually.*" 

As Anna finishes changing, she notices her cellphone, the screen basically covered in a series of text and call notifications. There is an email from Katie which reads, "*I am so so sorry Anna. I really am. Thank you.*" There are about four missed calls all from Celestine, and one from her husband Henry. The calls were all from within the last hour. _Had Anna's phone been on silent, or did she really sleep that soundly now?_ There were also a series of texts from Celestine, the majority reading something along the lines of, "_Call me as soon as you wake,_" though from a few of the texts Anna can sense a hint of anger on top of frustration and grief. 




> He hadn't bothered to undress last morning, and so simply steps out into the hall, "We need to check on Bernardo, I'm afraid we forced him to watch over a prisoner. Long story, but we didn't have much choice. He will need to be relieved and comforted."


Stepping out into the hallway, Karl sees that Aisling is dressed in a hodgepodge of clothing; a black tube top, an oversized wind breaker, and a pair of sweat pants that are a good size or two too small so that the pant leg breaks a few inches above her bare ankles. 

A snarl plays onto the young Gangrel's face at Karl's words. "*What do you mean Bernardo is watching a prisoner,*" she hisses, lips curling back to show fangs. Her eyes dart about the hallway, as if she might find Bernardo hiding with the prisoner somewhere in a corner and says, "*Where is he? What is going on?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"Karl, I know you're German, but there's this thing called tact..." Anna deadpanned. 

She turned to Aisling.

"Long story short, my mortal cousin was kidnapped and would certainly have been killed or sold into slavery across the border," Anna said, "Karl helped me recover her just about dawn; and we captured one of ones who kidnapped and tortured her, he's in the basement now, or at least he should be." 

"I am sorry for this Aisling, I would have asked you, but you were already sleeping, and the dawn was already breaking," Anna said, "please don't tell anyone I have mortal family in the city, someone would definitely threaten them to blackmail me."

----------


## Daishain

Karl shrugs at the reprimand, forcing the angry Beast to settle down. _"The details can wait, right now we need to make sure everything is okay."_

Key codes for the stairs, making its way to where had left the gang member and the ghoul. Hopefully Gabriel had the presence of mind to come back and take over, but he couldn't remember if he had instructed anything of the sort...

----------


## Bennosuke

Aisling listens as Anna and Karl explain, her territorial anger giving way to a vicious sort of curiosity, a smile playing across her girlish face. "*Very well,*" she says with a wave of her hand, "*we can smooth things over with Bernardo later. Let us go see what has become of our... captive.*" She lets Karl and Anna take the lead down the stairs. 

The three vampires come into the dark first floor room; an industrially unornate and unfurnished space. The young gangster is exactly where Karl and Anna left him, chained to pillar in a position ironically similar to Katie's the night prior. Duct tape covers the boy's tattooed face so that he cannot speak. Bernardo sits on the floor nearby, slumped over in a fatigued and defeated posture, with Gabe standing over him, one hand on his pistol. 

The senior Ghoul has for whatever reason gone and gotten a haircut, his normally unruly brown hair trimmed and combed, and he is wearing unusually clean and professional clothing. As the three undead approach, Gabe turns and smiles. "*I see you three finally awoke.*" Bernardo startles at Gabe's words, clearly having fallen into a light slumber prior to everyone's arrival. 

The room smells sharply of fresh urine, and the sweat of mortals.

----------


## Daishain

Karl sighs as everything appears to be in order. The odds of something going wrong had seemed low, but rushing a job before the dawn with death clawing at his mind was never the most prudent way to handle a sensitive task.

_"No trouble I take it. I am sorry, once again, for making you two deal with this,"_

Hmm, it might be best to distract Anna from perhaps taking her revenge right this instant and take the time to think through, but how to...? Ah, yes.

Karl turns to the others and speaks up, _"Since it looks like there are no immediate problems to address, and while we are all here, I should mention that we have something to discuss other than the prisoner. It looks like Gabriel has not reconsidered the request he made last night."

"Gabriel has asked to join us as a kindred, and suffer the embrace. Given his long years of service to me, and his determination in spite of being made aware of the costs, I have no compelling reason to refuse. Everyone else with any right to weigh in on the decision is here. So, what do you say?"_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna turned to Gabe, incredulous.

Are you stupid? she asked, then turned to Karl, you told him everything, and he still wants it??

She turned back to Gabriel.

Youre thirsty, _all_ the time, and you can never be _not_ thirsty; it never goes away, Anna said, but thats not even the beginning of it.  Theres this... Thing, living inside of you.

You told him about the Beast, right? Anna asked, turning to Karl for a second rhetorical question before looking back at Gabe.

She placed her hand on her chest just over her heart.
It makes you want to do things, that you wouldnt normally want to do, horrible things, like killing and making people suffer or abandoning your friends and... its just terrible, and its always there, you can never get rid of it, she said, its called the Beast.

She paused.

Thats not all though, like yeah the Kiss is nice, but it means nothing else compares, you wont even enjoy food, or sex, ever, youll never be happy, just temporarily satisfied, she said, youre going to have to make excuses for why youre never around during the day, and eventually fake your death and watch everyone you know mourn you.

And thats not to mention trying to avoid getting yourself killed by some Elder or other on a whim because you looked at them wrong, its a **** **** existence, just trying every night to stay one step ahead of the Thirst, the Beast, and the Danse.  Youve got the best of both worlds right now, why would you want this? Anna asked.

----------


## Daishain

Karl stays silent, he'd already said his piece on the matter.

----------


## Bennosuke

> Karl sighs as everything appears to be in order. The odds of something going wrong had seemed low, but rushing a job before the dawn with death clawing at his mind was never the most prudent way to handle a sensitive task.
> 
> "No trouble I take it. I am sorry, once again, for making you two deal with this,"


Gabe runs his tongue over his teeth, grimacing for a second before replying. "*Well he doesn't look too healthy. I'm not sure how long this kid can keep it together,*" he says. He nods to Karl and says, "*I take it you drained him a bit,*" before indicating Bernardo, "*I think this one neglected to feed or water the plant. I think between the feeding and the heat, he's pretty dehydrated. May have to ship him out to the hospital.*" 

Bernardo scowls at Gabe and throwing his hands up says, "*You wanted him to stay quiet! How was he supposed to drink anything with the tape still over his mouth.*"

The scrawny gangster stays slumped over against the pole. His eyes scan the group as they discuss, but the fight is gone from them. 




> Karl stays silent, he'd already said his piece on the matter.


Aisling watches with fascination as Anna lets Karl have it, a grin spreading on her face. When Anna finishes and Karl does not reply, the Gangrel slinks herself in between the two and places a hand on his chest. Her long nails are more like a cat's than a teenagers, and they seem to preturnaturally dig through the gaps in the fibers of his shirt. "*Oh Karl,*" she purrs, "*you are going to turn this one?*" She indicates Gabe, who watches with dark countenance, again avoiding Anna's gaze. "*How exciting! Have you ever done it before? I never learned how to give The Dark Gift!*" There is almost a hunger in the way she says _The Dark Gift_, and her eyes flit for a moment to Bernardo.

----------


## Daishain

Karl puts a hand up at Aisling's enthusiasm, _"No, it is not something I've done before, my sire taught me, but this is not something to do on a whim. This is a serious issue, with nasty consequences. Please never consider it with anyone unwilling or not fully aware of the cost. Bernardo, you're young, see a lot more of life before you even consider this 'gift'."

"It seems that, aside from Anna's concerns about that cost, neither of you have objections to him becoming a part of our coterie as a true kindred. This is admittedly something of a sensitive time for us, but that is almost always true to at least some degree. Anna, yes I have spoken with him on these issues, both last night and many times over the years we spent together, he knows better than anyone in this world of the struggles I've faced with the beast."

"I also asked him to spend a day enjoying the life he would be leaving. If he has done so, and there's nothing else that needs to be discussed first, then we will find an appropriate time and place to do this. It certainly will not be here and now, in front of our foul guest. Whether or not Gabe would be comfortable with you there for the embrace, I would welcome your presence afterwards, for his first hunt."_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

You did good Bernardo, Anna said.

Yeah sure, Anna said to Karl regarding the hunt.

The Embrace is between you and Karl, Ill watch if you want, but I still want to know why you want this, Gabe, Anna said, crossing her arms and addressing the ghoul directly.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Again, I just want to apologize for dropping the ball on this. It's been a busy couple of weeks trying to build a new department and even when I have free time, it feels like my attention is in a million different places. Thank you for the patience!





> Anna turned to Gabe, incredulous.
> 
> Are you stupid? she asked, then turned to Karl, you told him everything, and he still wants it??
> 
> She turned back to Gabriel.
> 
> Youre thirsty, _all_ the time, and you can never be _not_ thirsty; it never goes away, Anna said, but thats not even the beginning of it. Theres this... Thing, living inside of you.
> 
> You told him about the Beast, right? Anna asked, turning to Karl for a second rhetorical question before looking back at Gabe.
> ...


Gabe watches with clenched teeth as Anna goes back and forth between his master and him. He flinches every time Anna turns her wrath on him, though he does his bets not to show his growing anxiety. When Anna finally finishes and gives him a chance to speak, Gabe's face darkens and his resolve returns. Through still gritted teeth he says, "*Because no matter what, otherwise I will die.*" Gabe turns to Karl, and now addressing the entire room he continues, "*The only thing keeping the cancer from eating out my lungs and my insides is your blood. And I'm scared one day it won't be enough, or you won't be there. And the only thing I can do is to stay your slave.*" He adds apologetically, "*Not that I don't enjoy working with you Karl, but at the end of the day, no matter what our business cards say, I am still your servant.*" 

Finishing, Gabe gives Bernardo an apologetic shrug, but the younger Ghoul averts his eyes, suddenly finding it very important to focus on something on the floor. 




> Karl puts a hand up at Aisling's enthusiasm, "No, it is not something I've done before, my sire taught me, but this is not something to do on a whim. This is a serious issue, with nasty consequences. Please never consider it with anyone unwilling or not fully aware of the cost. Bernardo, you're young, see a lot more of life before you even consider this 'gift'."


Bernardo keeps his eyes on the ground, his lip quivering ever so slightly. He struggles to maintain his composure and gives the smallest nod of acknowledgement to Karl. 




> "It seems that, aside from Anna's concerns about that cost, neither of you have objections to him becoming a part of our coterie as a true kindred. This is admittedly something of a sensitive time for us, but that is almost always true to at least some degree. Anna, yes I have spoken with him on these issues, both last night and many times over the years we spent together, he knows better than anyone in this world of the struggles I've faced with the beast."
> 
> "I also asked him to spend a day enjoying the life he would be leaving. If he has done so, and there's nothing else that needs to be discussed first, then we will find an appropriate time and place to do this. It certainly will not be here and now, in front of our foul guest. Whether or not Gabe would be comfortable with you there for the embrace, I would welcome your presence afterwards, for his first hunt."


Aisling shrugs and smiles, "*It is a very interesting predicament. What does that make him? Will Gabe become one of our Coterie then?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Oh, I didnt know you had cancer, Anna said, pausing and looking thoughtful for a second, still, youre going to need more than will to survive to actually make it.  I guess we can work on that.

She glanced to Aisling.

Hell have to stick around at first anyway, because hell have to stay close to Karl until hes ready to be presented to the Prince and become a neonate, Anna said, then he can decide if he wants to officially join our merry band of misfits, if it makes sense that is.

She turned back to Gabe.

Not that I think youd be a liability, because youve been great so far, but the Gift affects people differently, she said, lets talk covenants after dealing with this.

She nudged the gang member with her shoe, then scuffed it on the ground as if to get the scum off of it.

----------


## Bennosuke

> Oh, I didnt know you had cancer, Anna said, pausing and looking thoughtful for a second, still, youre going to need more than will to survive to actually make it. I guess we can work on that.


Gabe simply shrugs, his hardened countenance finally softening. 




> She turned back to Gabe.
> 
> Not that I think youd be a liability, because youve been great so far, but the Gift affects people differently, she said, lets talk covenants after dealing with this.


"*Sure,*" he replies noncommittally, "*I wasn't really thinking that far ahead yet.*"  




> She glanced to Aisling.
> 
> Hell have to stick around at first anyway, because hell have to stay close to Karl until hes ready to be presented to the Prince and become a neonate, Anna said, then he can decide if he wants to officially join our merry band of misfits, if it makes sense that is.


Aisling grins at this, but instead turns to Gabe and playfully says, "*You are going to have a lot to learn sir. You have no idea.*"

Gabe shrugs at this as well but says nothing. 

Anna breaks from the conversation, moving over to the slumped over gangster and nudging him with her shoe... but he barely moves in reaction to the nudge. Anna's senses tell her he is still alive, and The Beast rages at the mortal's foolish insolence!

----------


## Daishain

Karl states, _"Right, now that that's settled. Bernardo, you've had a rough day. How about you and Aisling go have some fun. Relax, take your mind off things. I have some cash if you want to go clubbing or something along those lines."
_
The old man won't continue until one way or another the boy is well out of earshot. He would have to learn just how ugly things could get associating with his mistress sooner or later, but it would not be today if Karl could help it.

_"Anna, Gabriel and I request permission to interrogate this one for any useful information he might have while he is still capable of answering questions. That said, as I promised last night, this one is yours to do with as you please. I will not interfere."_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

By all means, Anna replied, Ive got a few questions myself.  How long do you think it will take?

----------


## Bennosuke

> Karl states, "Right, now that that's settled. Bernardo, you've had a rough day. How about you and Aisling go have some fun. Relax, take your mind off things. I have some cash if you want to go clubbing or something along those lines."


Bernardo nods his head, a sigh of relief escaping before he can stifle it. For a moment it looks like Aisling is about to protest, but she stops herself a sly smile spreading across her face. "*Very well,*" she says, "*We'll... go upstairs for a little bit; though I'm sad I'll miss the fun.*" She wraps an arm around Bernardo, her touch seeming to awaken the exhausted looking Ghoul. She whispers something into Bernardo's ear as they start to disappear into the stairwell as a timid smile spreads across his face. 




> "Anna, Gabriel and I request permission to interrogate this one for any useful information he might have while he is still capable of answering questions. That said, as I promised last night, this one is yours to do with as you please. I will not interfere."


"*Go ahead,*" Gabe says with a shrug.

----------


## Daishain

_"It should not take long. In his condition he should be fairly pliable. It's possible we'll get what we want out of him simply by offering some water to drink. If he proves to have a particularly stubborn disposition, we won't spend much time persuading him, we do have other options to get the information in question after all."_

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

How do you want to handle this? We are not talking about a torture scene here, but a rough interrogation can still be... sensitive.

----------


## Bennosuke

Gabe shrugs, looking nervously at the restrained but flaccid thug. "*I leave it up to you two... boss.*"

His gaze moves over to Anna.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I think it depends on how you two want to go about getting the information out of him, but we can keep things to rolls and vague descriptions.

----------


## Daishain

Karl shrugs and walks over to the gangster, nudging him to alertness if need be with a toe.

_"Right, lets get straight to the point shall we? You're boned in so many ways it is almost funny Pendejo. Your friend is dead, killed by your gun, and the girl you were guarding set free to talk all she wants about your little familia. Both the cops and your former pals are on the hunt for you, and both want your head."

"But if you think you might be safe here away from them? Oh no, out of luck there."_ His hand snakes out to grab the prisoner's head and twist it towards Anna, _"You see that scary woman with the sword? It was her cousin that you were torturing, and she already has a habit of using that sword on people like you even when they don't harm her family."

"Your only hope is to prove yourself useful. The only reason you're alive right now is we happen to have an interest in the local MS13 branch and we figured you might have some information worth learning. Start by telling us everything you can about the big names you know."_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Karl would slap this guy around if needed make a point, and offer water as a reward for talking, but not taking things further than that. Karl is relying on this guy being weak, confused, and afraid to break his will, not pain.
I'm thinking manipulation+intimidation, and rolling as such. (4d10)[*6*][*9*][*2*][*7*](24)
ten again (4d10)[*9*][*9*][*5*][*3*](26)

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna waits impatiently for Karl to finish with the ganger, she wanted to find out exactly what they did to her cousin.  In the meantime, she crossed her arms and watched him work.

*Spoiler*
Show

assist, manipulation + intimidate: (3d10)[*3*][*6*][*5*](14)
Additional successes: (3d10)[*2*][*10*][*7*](19)

10a again: (4d10)[*7*][*7*][*3*][*6*](23)

----------


## Bennosuke

Karl's slap barely earns a moan from the kid, his head whipping sideways limply. He doesn't rouse or seem to notice anything Karl says, his lids heavy and mouth slack.

Gabe touches the boy's forehead and checks his pulse, saying uncomfortably, "*Uh, I think he might need medical attention... or perhaps some... well some blood may wake him up.*" His gaze skips Anna, catching Karl's before dropping to the ground. 

(OOC: Save your roll results for when you get him awake)

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna tries dumping a cup of cold water over the kid, and offers him one more to drink from.

----------


## Bennosuke

The water splashes hard across the kid's face, throwing his slack head back and washing down the front of his dirty tank-top. He groans with the impact, his eyes fluttering open for just a moment to look up at Anna. His dark hard eyes are glazed and distant, almost inhuman, and then his lids fall over them.

----------


## Daishain

Karl frowns, _"Perhaps I misjudged this one's stamina. Its been what, 14 hours of just a little initial blood loss and dehydration? I endured worse in the Wehrmacht. All right fine, lets get him awake."_

The mekhet gets more water and starts slowly feeding it to the prisoner.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Karl is probably letting pride fuel an exaggeration here, still I'm surprised its this bad.

----------


## Bennosuke

The barely conscious kid starts to drink down the water. He's still pretty out of it and a good amount of the water simply spills out of his mouth and down his already soaked chest. A few sips in he even gags on the water, suddenly going rigid as if he might vomit. 

(OOC: Someone give me an Int+ Medicine to see if you can help resuscitate him to a state of reasonable cogency.)

----------


## Daishain

Karl gently prods the boy, trying to get him back to a state of at least near full consciousness.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Int+medicine (6d10)[*7*][*4*][*9*][*2*][*9*][*3*](34)
ten again (6d10)[*5*][*4*][*1*][*4*][*4*][*3*](21)

----------


## Bennosuke

Fortunately, the boy stops retching and takes another few small sips of water. His eyes flutter open. At first they are glazed over, but after a few minutes he begins to look around the room with a bit of purpose. He mutters something in Spanish, then after a moment struggles with his restraints. Finding he cannot escape, he stops struggling. 




> Karl shrugs and walks over to the gangster, nudging him to alertness if need be with a toe.
> 
> "Right, lets get straight to the point shall we? You're boned in so many ways it is almost funny Pendejo. Your friend is dead, killed by your gun, and the girl you were guarding set free to talk all she wants about your little familia. Both the cops and your former pals are on the hunt for you, and both want your head."
> 
> "But if you think you might be safe here away from them? Oh no, out of luck there." His hand snakes out to grab the prisoner's head and twist it towards Anna, "You see that scary woman with the sword? It was her cousin that you were torturing, and she already has a habit of using that sword on people like you even when they don't harm her family."
> 
> "Your only hope is to prove yourself useful. The only reason you're alive right now is we happen to have an interest in the local MS13 branch and we figured you might have some information worth learning. Start by telling us everything you can about the big names you know."
> 
> Spoiler: OOC
> ...


At first Karl's questioning seems to rouse an internal strength in the boy. He snorts, his face twisting into a mask of scorn and he says, "*Who the **** do you guys think you are, the cops?*" Then his eyes lock on Anna's, and his gaze turns back to Karl's, and he seems to realize just how screwed he is. 

"*Big names,*" he asks with slight confusion, "*like the bosses in the gang? If I tell you that you will let me go?*" There was a desperate sort of hope in his words. He was young. He was scared.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"Maybe," Anna replied, "Depends how useful it is.  Better start talking."

----------


## Bennosuke

The kid shakes his head in defiance. "*No, **** that,*" he moans, "*I'll tell you about my boss, if that's what you want; but that's it, and you gotta promise to let me go. The way you put it, I'm probably screwed even if I do get out of here, and I'm not sure I can even walk if you untie me, so promise me.*" The kid's face was screwed up in his best attempt at a scowl, but he was emaciated and sickly, and there clearly wasn't much fight in him.

----------


## Thundercracker

> The kid shakes his head in defiance. "*No, **** that,*" he moans, "*I'll tell you about my boss, if that's what you want; but that's it, and you gotta promise to let me go. The way you put it, I'm probably screwed even if I do get out of here, and I'm not sure I can even walk if you untie me, so promise me.*" The kid's face was screwed up in his best attempt at a scowl, but he was emaciated and sickly, and there clearly wasn't much fight in him.


Anna was not in the mood to play games.  She growled, a borderline inhuman sound. 

"You are in no position to bargain," she said, "the only reason you're alive right now is because my friend asked me not to kill you for what you did to my cousin.  Maybe though, if you're really helpful, there might be a spot for you on a bus to the east coast, New York, Miami maybe." 

She slowly unsheathed her jain. 

"You'd have to start over, and you'll probably always be looking over your shoulder, but it probably beats getting sliced to bits," she said, "so what's it going to be, am I scrubbing bloodstains again tonight or not?" 

She used the tip of the blade to lift his shirt up and let the cool metal rest against his exposed stomach.

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods to Anna, _"I can promise that we'll judge the information on its merits. The rest is up to you to provide something worth our time."_

----------


## Bennosuke

The kid grins at what Karl has to stay, before turning to Anna with a scowl, and spitting at her feet. "*Fine,*" he replies coldly, "*I'll tell you what you want to know. I work with a small clique of Mareros. Our clique is led by a guy named Jay Acevedo. He's a pretty boy *******. If you want, I'll tell you where he lives and all that. He answers to a guy named Spooky Lopez. Spooky's got the connect with the bases in Mexico. There's only one other guy in this city on Spooky's level, but he's harder to get ahold of. I've never met him; but people call him El Cadejo, and he's supposed to be a boogy man of sorts.*" 

The gangster finishes, his face hardening as he lifts his head up high and says, "*There. Told you all I know. Now let me go.*"

----------


## Daishain

Karl frowns, _"That's really it? How disappointing. I stole all of Spooky's files last night, though going through them will take some time. His underling Jay Acevedo's home might be worth poking at, but I doubt it at this point."_

He pauses to let his disappointment sink into the boy before continuing, _"I hope for your sake you know something useful in regards to finding El Cadejo. Boogy man or not, he has to interact with you somehow."_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna* 

Anna rolled her eyes. 

Forget it, he doesnt know anything, Anna said, putting the sword against the gangers neck.

----------


## Daishain

Karl crosses his arms, _"Sure doesn't sound like it."_ He tries to convey with his face that if there was anything else, the window of opportunity to mention it was closing fast.

----------


## Bennosuke

The boy's hardened face quickly softens and becomes lined with terror. "*I swear that's all I know,*" he whimpers. There is a rattle as his handcuffs slam against the pole and he struggles with his restraints. But his fight proves for naught, and after a moment he says, "*Please. I don't know what else I can tell you. I gave you what you wanted.*" His please dissolve into a series of prayers in Spanish. 

Both Karl and Anna catch Gabe in the corner of their eye, fists balled, quivering with nervous anticipation.

----------


## Thundercracker

> The boy's hardened face quickly softens and becomes lined with terror. "*I swear that's all I know,*" he whimpers. There is a rattle as his handcuffs slam against the pole and he struggles with his restraints. But his fight proves for naught, and after a moment he says, "*Please. I don't know what else I can tell you. I gave you what you wanted.*" His please dissolve into a series of prayers in Spanish. 
> 
> Both Karl and Anna catch Gabe in the corner of their eye, fists balled, quivering with nervous anticipation.


Whats he look like, what has Jay or Spooky ever said about him? Where does he live, what kind of car does he drive? What kind of business does he run? Anna asked, moving around behind the gang member (keeping her sword out of reach).

She waited for his response.  When he was done, she put her arm over his shoulder and across his chest, pausing by his ear to admire the racing pulse in his neck.

She glanced over at Gabe.

Now, tell me where they were going to send my cousin.  What did you do to her?  Where do they send the girls? Anna whispered into his ear, tell me all about what you used to do for Jay and for Spooky. The jobs you ran.

----------


## Bennosuke

> Whats he look like, what has Jay or Spooky ever said about him? Where does he live, what kind of car does he drive? What kind of business does he run? Anna asked, moving around behind the gang member (keeping her sword out of reach).
> 
> She waited for his response. When he was done, she put her arm over his shoulder and across his chest, pausing by his ear to admire the racing pulse in his neck.


"*I really don't know,*" he says desperately, "*I swear. Spooky never talked about him. I mean... Jay said he'd met El Cadejo, but he's always full of BS. I don't know. I mean I've heard he's got devil's horns tattooed on his forehead, but like, that's pretty common with the Mareros. I'm sorry, but it's all I know, I swear.*"

The kid is desperate, trying hard to show you he's telling the truth.

----------


## Thundercracker

> "*I really don't know,*" he says desperately, "*I swear. Spooky never talked about him. I mean... Jay said he'd met El Cadejo, but he's always full of BS. I don't know. I mean I've heard he's got devil's horns tattooed on his forehead, but like, that's pretty common with the Mareros. I'm sorry, but it's all I know, I swear.*"
> 
> The kid is desperate, trying hard to show you he's telling the truth.



Anna glanced over at Gabe before whispering to the ganger again.

Ok, thats good.  Now, tell me where they were going to send my cousin.  What did you do to her?  Where do they send the girls? Anna whispered into his ear, tell me all about what you used to do for Jay and for Spooky. The jobs you ran.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*I don't know man,*" the kid says defensively, his shoulders tensing, "*I was just supposed to guard her. Jay brought her in and was like, 'she's a problem. Keep her here and I'll be back for her,' but like, he never came back for her.*" He scoots back away from Anna till his back hits the column behind him with a soft thud. He struggles with his bonds for a moment, but of course, he is not getting away.

----------


## Daishain

Karl sighs and turns to Gabe, saying quietly enough for the young man not to hear, _"It seems like we'll have a mess to deal with shortly. Are you going to be okay?"_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Okay, Anna said, then she duct taped the gangers mouth and patted him on the cheek.

Were gonna release you, just sit tight, Anna said.  She walked over to Gabe and Karl.

So, originally I was gonna kill him, but if youre turning Gabe tonight its probably a good idea to let him drain this guy so hes not famished for his first hunt, she whispered, what do you think?

----------


## Bennosuke

> Karl sighs and turns to Gabe, saying quietly enough for the young man not to hear, "It seems like we'll have a mess to deal with shortly. Are you going to be okay?"


The Ghoul nods his head stoically. 

But after Anna finishes, immediately the kid starts struggling. His screams are muffled by the duct tape. His eyes are wide and switch between focusing on the three killers, and darting about the room, perhaps looking for a way to freedom. 

Gabe's face turns slightly pale, but he knows better than to show any reservations about the idea of killing and remains silent.

----------


## Daishain

Karl looks to the prisoner, still speaking quietly,_ "That would be one way to get him used to things in a hurry, and it should involve less cleanup, if you are willing to give up having a personal hand in it. Gabe, you will be ravenous after turning. In his condition you will certainly kill him, but going for him first should greatly improve your chances of controlling the thirst and avoiding killing someone innocent instead. It would be prudent to accept, although I understand you are likely reluctant. I leave the choice to you."_

----------


## Bennosuke

Gabe shrugs uncomfortably. He does his best to make eye contact with Karl and then with Anna, but it is clearly a gesture of forced confidence. "*That would be fine,*" he says, the words coming out low, hushed, almost a mumble, before adding, "*assuming Anna is sure she is okay with it, of course.*"

The kid keeps fighting his restraints; the metal of the handcuffs rattling against the pole.

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna nodded.

Believe me youre gonna want it, Anna said to Gabe.

Alright, were gonna release you, Anna said, turning and walking to the ganger.

Im gonna take the tape off.  I already have a headache so dont scream or its going back on, Anna said, where on the east coast do you want to go?

She pulled the duct tape off.

----------


## Daishain

Karl frowns, then shrugs, it seemed cruel to toy with this one's hopes, though perhaps that was the point. Either way, it wasn't really his concern now. Whether the thug resumes his struggles or not, whenever he can speak to both of the others again quietly he asks, _"It seems that is settled then. Anna, perhaps you should check on your cousin, make sure we do not have anything else to address immediately."_

----------


## Thundercracker

> Karl frowns, then shrugs, it seemed cruel to toy with this one's hopes, though perhaps that was the point. Either way, it wasn't really his concern now. Whether the thug resumes his struggles or not, whenever he can speak to both of the others again quietly he asks, _"It seems that is settled then. Anna, perhaps you should check on your cousin, make sure we do not have anything else to address immediately."_


Yeah, good idea, Anna said, heading back upstairs.

Shell turn her phone on and scroll through the messages.  She decided to call Celestine first.

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: Sorry for the time warp on this)




> Im gonna take the tape off. I already have a headache so dont scream or its going back on, Anna said, where on the east coast do you want to go?
> 
> She pulled the duct tape off.


The tape at this point is no longer tightly adhered, and comes off rather easily. However, the skin around the boy's mouth is raw and an angry pink from the repeated removal and application of the duct tape. The moment the gag is removed, the boy immediately starts screaming. "*You aren't letting me go!*" he howls, "*I heard you! Help! Help! Cannibals! They want to eat me!*" 

**************************************************  ****************************




> Yeah, good idea, Anna said, heading back upstairs.
> 
> Shell turn her phone on and scroll through the messages.


The moment Anna turns on her phone, she sees that the screen is basically covered in a series of text and call notifications. There is an email from Katie which reads, "I am so so sorry Anna. I really am. Thank you." There are about four missed calls all from Celestine, and one from her husband Henry. The calls were all from within the last hour or two. There were also a series of texts from Celestine, the majority reading something along the lines of, "Call me as soon as you wake," though from a few of the texts Anna can sense a hint of anger on top of frustration and grief.




> She decided to call Celestine first.


The call is picked up within the first ring, as if Celestine was standing next to the house phone. Her voice is like already boiling water and she speaks in harsh Chinese (OOC: Can't remember what part of China Anna is from for Mandarin vs. Cantonese). "*How dare you Anna,*" she starts, not even waiting for Anna to say hello, "*how dare you involve the American police in this!*" 

*Spoiler: [email protected] and Daishain*
Show

I notice that in the OOC thread both of your character sheet posts are lacking all your character description and fluff. If you don't mind, would you please add that back to your OOC posts, so that I can reference it?

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna (basement)*

Anna rolled her eyes and placed the tape back on, then went upstairs.  

*Anna - upstairs*




> The call is picked up within the first ring, as if Celestine was standing next to the house phone. Her voice is like already boiling water and she speaks in harsh Chinese (OOC: Can't remember what part of China Anna is from for Mandarin vs. Cantonese). "How dare you Anna," she starts, not even waiting for Anna to say hello, "how dare you involve the American police in this!"


Anna hung up the phone and sent her aunt a text. 
"Call me back when you've calmed down and can speak respectfully."

*Spoiler*
Show

anna is from hong kong, so this would be cantonese.


She went to look for Aisling to get an update on Gabrielle, or maybe Bernardo to smooth things over or calm him down.

----------


## Daishain

Karl sighs and turns to Gabriel, walking with him up the stairs and away from the prisoner, _"It seems like there is nothing else that needs immediate redress then. I suppose we should move on to the embrace. This will be the moment you die and begin a new form of existence. It seems appropriate for you to choose the circumstances."_

----------


## Bennosuke

> Anna hung up the phone and sent her aunt a text.
> "Call me back when you've calmed down and can speak respectfully."


Anna's phone immediately starts ringing again. (Assuming Anna does not pick up) The phone call goes to voicemail, rings again, goes to voicemail, and then rings and stops a third time. 




> She went to look for Aisling to get an update on Gabrielle, or maybe Bernardo to smooth things over or calm him down.


Anna goes down the hall to Aisling's room. The door is already open, though the lights are off. A creature of shadows though, Anna can see Aisling tangled around Bernardo, the two seated and facing the door, the Ghoul holding the slashed wrist of the Gangrel to his mouth. Bernardo's eyes are closed, a soft and exquisitely mortal expression of ecstacy on his face. Aisling's vitae is smeared across his lips and around his moulth (no vampire would ever feed so sloppily). Her animal eyes catch the light as they lock on Anna's and a knowing grin spreads across her young, impish face. 

**************************************************  *************************

Gabe follows Karl out of the room, leaving the boy alone. The rattling of handcuffs against the support beam echo up the stairwell. As they go up, Gabe says flatly, "*I'm ready. Let's... let's just get started. However you want to do it. I'm ready.*" Despite his attempt at bravery, Gabe's voice wavers, and Karl has known the Ghoul long enough to know when the man is putting up a brave face.

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna would pick up when her aunt calls back.

Hello? she said, as if speaking for the first time that evening.

If her aunt starts yelling again shell simply hang up again.  Shed saved her aunts life and given her a new lease, and just saved her daughters life from her own stupidity and poor upbringing; shed be damned if she let the ghoul speak to her with such disrespect.  

Upstairs: 
Anna waited until Bernardo was done feeding.

Ah, thats good, feeling better? Anna said.

For what its worth Bernardo, I am sorry about last night, Anna said, how can I make it up to you?

After settling Bernardo, she addressed Aisling.

Hi Aisling, I think Karls going to give Gabe the embrace any minute, if you want to join and watch, Anna said, by the way, hows Gabrielle doing?

----------


## Daishain

_"Fine, then go check your appearance one last time to be sure, then meet me in the upstairs bedroom. We'll want a bit of privacy. Find something to bite down on."_ Karl heads upstairs.

----------


## Bennosuke

Though her Aunt is a little more hesitant to respond the second time Anna picks up the phone, she drops quickly back into her scolding tone, "*How dare you hang up the phone on me. I am your Aunt!*"


**********************************************




> Anna waited until Bernardo was done feeding.
> 
> Ah, thats good, feeling better? Anna said.


Bernardo's eyes flutter open as Anna speaks, but they are clouded, lids heavy. He mumbles something affirmative in reply, but it's clear that he is still heavily intoxicated from Aisling's feed. She continues to grin at Anna, like a cat showing off it's caught mouse. 




> For what its worth Bernardo, I am sorry about last night, Anna said, how can I make it up to you?


"*I'm fine... uh, it's fine,*" the ghoul replies, his speech slurring. His head lolls backwards, resting on Aisling's shoulder. 




> Hi Aisling, I think Karls going to give Gabe the embrace any minute, if you want to join and watch, Anna said, by the way, hows Gabrielle doing?


Aisling raises a cold pale hand to cup Bernardo's head, leaning forward and around the boy to address Anna. "*You don't think it would be... an intrusion, do you?*" she asks curiously. The grin on her girlish face was completely inhuman, it was the look of a wolf studying a strange new animal it was considering to be prey. 

In reply to the second question she says, "*She is getting hungry... or starting to need The Gift. Her friends have been watching her closely, but she is... what do the mortals call it, strung out?*"

**************************************************  ****************

Gabe follows Karl up to the Mekhet's room, passing through into the bathroom to groom as he was told. What does Karl do in preparation while Gabe is in the other room?

----------


## Daishain

Karl has a seat and rubs his face. He'd run out of reasons to refuse or delay, and Gabe's reasons for asking this were not poorly founded. Still, this whole affair left him with a considerable sense of foreboding. Not least because he doubted it would look good from Fred's perspective...

The mekhet sits in the gloom, lost in his thoughts as he waits.

----------


## Thundercracker

> how dare you hang up the phone on me.


Anna hung up the phone again and sent another identical text to her aunt.
Call me back when youve calmed down and can speak respectfully.

To Aisling: I guess thats up to Gabe, well ask him, Anna said.
 Re: Gabrielle: okay, thanks for watching her.  Looks like shes trying to break the habit, which is fine by me I guess.  Are you okay to keep checking in on her from time to time?

To Katie (email): are you okay?  Are you back at home or at the hospital?

She filled a large plastic cup with water and brought it to the gang member downstairs.  

You need to be quiet to get this, she said, can you be quiet?

Assuming he nods, she removes the gag and feeds him as much water as he wants, pausing every few seconds to let him catch his breath.

Where do you want to go, New York or Miami? she asked. 

Whatever he says, shell nod, out the gag back on, and head back upstairs to find out if Gabe wants them to observe or not.

----------


## Bennosuke

Gabe returns to the room. He had already had his hair cut when he arrived that evening, and was clean shaven. It looks like the Ghoul had simply washed his face, and had also unbuttoned the top couple of levels of his work shirt, exposing the weathered dark skin of his neck and upper chest. He eyes Karl sitting on the bed and says quickly, "*I'm ready,*" before pausing for a moment and adding, "*Everything okay?*" He gives Karl a quizzical look, perhaps trying to guess what the vampire was thinking. 

(OOC: Just as a thought, it might be a good idea to bring the boy/vessel up to the room in preparation. Karl would probably think to do this, because if Gabe frenzies after the embrace, it's going to be hard to get him to follow Karl downstairs to feed)

**************************************************  ********

Anna gets no further phone calls after she hangs up the second time. However, she does receive the following text message, "_Respect? Don't forget that I am STILL YOUR aunt!!! We need to talk!_"




> Re: Gabrielle: okay, thanks for watching her. Looks like shes trying to break the habit, which is fine by me I guess. Are you okay to keep checking in on her from time to time?


"*It would be my pleasure,*" Aisling purrs, one hand casually stroking Bernardo's hair. 




> She filled a large plastic cup with water and brought it to the gang member downstairs.
> 
> You need to be quiet to get this, she said, can you be quiet?
> 
> Assuming he nods, she removes the gag and feeds him as much water as he wants, pausing every few seconds to let him catch his breath.
> 
> Where do you want to go, New York or Miami? she asked.


The boy remains quiet, but glares at Anna the entire time she is removing the gag. He drinks down the water hastily, so hastily that he begins to cough and wretch. Just when Ann thinks the boy might perform the disgusting mortal act of vomiting though, he manages to stifle. Once he has gained his composure, the glare returns to his face. "***** you cannibal,*" he spits, "*I heard what you were saying. You are gonna feed me to your friend or some ****. Don't lie to me.*" He isn't screaming, just speaking in an angry defiant tone.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna* 

Anna replied to Celestine:
Yes, we need to talk.  But you _will_ be respectful.  And you now need to apologize before I will take any more of your calls.  Take your time, I am patient.

Downstairs:  

Anna stared at the ganger for a good 30 seconds without breathing or blinking.  
Why did you even get involved in ms-13 anyway? she asked.

Shes basically killing time until the ganger is needed for Gabes embrace, then shell help move him upstairs.

----------


## Daishain

Karl looks up, _"My friend is dying tonight, and it will be at my hand. Maybe this is the only way forward, but I cannot take it lightly."

"Listen well, it will begin with me draining you of blood past the point of death. I will then feed you some of my vitae, which will bring you back. When you awaken again, you will become maddened by the thirst for blood. Many fledglings end up killing the first human they encounter after the embrace, so it is fortunate in a way that gang member is here, we will not be risking innocents. If you can focus on nothing else, remember that the blood of that one is all yours."_

He pauses, _"One more thing, I cannot guarantee this will go well. I have no particular reason to doubt that you will be reborn as planned, but I have heard of some cases where the embrace failed and the person remained dead. In the unlikely event something of the sort does happen, is there anything I need to know?"_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I've been unable to verify the answer, so I'll ask here. Is there any sort of delay between draining and the feeding of vitae allowable? Karl would prefer to send Gabe off in relative privacy, but it would make things simpler to carry Gabe's corpse downstairs and perform the actual revival down in the basement, with the prisoner secured there and it being a much easier place to clean up the mess afterwards than any bedroom.

If no such delay is possible, I suppose Karl would go ahead and relocate downstairs again rather than bring the prisoner up.

----------


## Bennosuke

Anna receives no reply  text or call from her aunt after sending her message. 

Downstairs, Anna's response to the boy's accusation seems to only kindle the boy's anger. "***** you. You don't know me, and you don't get to judge me. You gonna kill me? Go ahead and kill me. I ain't scared!*" His voice is rising now, lifting from quiet defiance to just below a shout, and his face is twisted up into a glare that belies the violence he wishes he could bring upon his captors. 

The boy's statement only fans The Beast. The thing in Anna's skull would love nothing more than to step forward and rip his heart out. _He deserves it! He had Katie! Who knows what he did to her!_ The Beast did not care about Gabe's promised meal upstairs. It wanted to see this scum punished as brutally as possible, and Anna deserved the right to do so. _It was fair! It was justice!_

**************************************************  *******************

Upstairs, Gabe listens somberly. His expression remains unmoved until the very end when Karl mentions the chance he might just die. With this, a hint of annoyance flashes on Gabe's face for just a second. He replies flatly, "*No. I really don't have much less in my life. I've tried to push everyone away I love away since I began working for you. It was worth it to keep them safe... and to stay alive. Just... just do it right. I don't want to die here. I'm not ready.*" The ghoul casts his eyes at the floor, his body stiff as he struggles to maintain control over his emotions. "*I'm ready when you are.*" Gabe finally says, looking up to stare directly into Karl's eyes. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

First off, again please if you would post Karl and Gabe's backgrounds and description in your OOC character post. It would be a very useful reference for me. 

In regards to the question below:




> I've been unable to verify the answer, so I'll ask here. Is there any sort of delay between draining and the feeding of vitae allowable? Karl would prefer to send Gabe off in relative privacy, but it would make things simpler to carry Gabe's corpse downstairs and perform the actual revival down in the basement, with the prisoner secured there and it being a much easier place to clean up the mess afterwards than any bedroom.
> 
> If no such delay is possible, I suppose Karl would go ahead and relocate downstairs again rather than bring the prisoner up.


If you want, give me an Int + Occult roll to see what Karl knows on the matter. That said... 


At that moment, a rapping comes on the door of Karl's room. Without waiting for a reply, the door swings open partly and Aisling's youthful dead face becomes visible in the aperture. "*Sorry to bother you,*" she purrs unapologetically, "*I just wanted to ask a quick question before you... began. I wanted to know if it would be okay if I watched you give the Dark Gift Karl. I think it would be very very interesting.*" 

Gabe's eyes go wide, but he looks at Karl as if deferring to the Mekhet to answer.

----------


## Daishain

Karl answers, "I believe that Gabriel should make that choice. But I would perhaps suggest at least leaving us be for the first step, which is simply draining him past the point of death. Perhaps he would not mind if you observe the rest, once he is gone?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled two successes on that int+occult roll in OOC

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Annas hand came up, quick as lightning, and choked off the gangers air supply.  She leaned in close, fangs bared, and growled, an unnatural, predatory sound.

I knew you would beg for death, but I didnt know it would be so soon, she said, you will never hurt anyone again.

She drew back and punched him in the stomach, hard, then replaced the gag and went to find Karl. She wanted to watch this ganger die right in front of her, now she was going to insist on it.

She returned upstairs to find Aisling standing at the locked door.

Gabe, I just want you to know if you dont finish this guy off, I will, so dont worry about it, just let the Beast take over your first time, Anna said, youll be fine.

*Spoiler*
Show

lashing out, if it matters: str+bp: (3d10)[*10*][*9*][*9*](28)
Brawl: (5d10)[*8*][*5*][*1*][*9*][*8*](31)
10 again: (5d10)[*6*][*8*][*2*][*2*][*9*](27)

----------


## Bennosuke

> Annas hand came up, quick as lightning, and choked off the gangers air supply. She leaned in close, fangs bared, and growled, an unnatural, predatory sound.
> 
> I knew you would beg for death, but I didnt know it would be so soon, she said, you will never hurt anyone again.


The boy's eyes go wide with fright, and a high pitched wine-shriek trickles uninvited out of his O-shaped mouth. It takes him a moment before his body starts responding, when he starts kicking with his legs to get away and fighting against his bonds. 

Anna's punch hits him hard in the gut, immediately doubling him over and knocking the wind out of him. As he struggles to start breathing again, Anna places the duct tape back over his mouth. The Beast enjoyed the sadism, but is not sated, begging Anna to do more, to draw blood and to kill. 

**************************************************  *****************************

Gabe's face tightens. "*I'm sorry Aisling,*" the ghoul says with hesitant seriousness, "*I... I would kinda prefer to, well to do this privately.*" His hands dart into the pockets of his pants and he adds pathetically, "*I hope you understand.*"

A frustrated scowl wrinkles its way across the Gangrel's face. A growl stifles in her throat before she replies, "*I understand.*" Aisling's face withdraws from the crack in the door, before it is slammed closed. 

Gabe shoots Karl a look that says, _Yikes_! After a moment's pause he says aloud, "*Well, how do we begin?*"

(OOC: Roll results in the OOC thread)




> She [Anna] returned upstairs to find Aisling standing at the locked door.
> 
> Gabe, I just want you to know if you dont finish this guy off, I will, so dont worry about it, just let the Beast take over your first time, Anna said, youll be fine.

----------


## Daishain

Karl sighs and rubs his face, _"She'll be sulking for a while from the looks of it. No matter."_

When Anna comes to the door the Mekhet tells her, _"Speaking of that one, could you bring him up here in a few minutes? Probably best if the fledgling does not have far to look."_

Whenever they have privacy again, Karl turns back to Gabriel, _"Sit down, and just try to relax. This will be over soon enough."_ He leans in, and without further preamble sinks his fangs into Gabe's neck, beginning to drink deep.

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: We can let Anna reply in any form of time warp if TC so desires)

Gabe sits down on the bed, sitting stiffly upright, his hands clenched into fists in his lap. 

Karl sinks his teeth into his Ghoul, causing the man to go rigid for a moment, before sinking into the relief of The Kiss; the relief of slipping into Death. 

(OOC: So has Karl ever drunk from Gabe before? We will assume Karl fills up in his draining of Gabe, but how much Vitae is he going to give back. Assuming Karl goes through with this, he will also lose a point of Humanity as per the rulebook)

----------


## Daishain

Karl keeps drinking, feeling the heartbeat begin to flutter and weaken, and finally cease.

He had no desire to risk waiting, so Karl quickly slices open a wrist and begins forcing vitae into Gabriel's slack mouth, pumping out the viscous fluid.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Given the length of their relationship, I think the answer would be yes Karl has on occasion fed on Gabe, but only when there was need and a lack of other sources. I think I'll go ahead and give him 3 points of vitae. give him some cushion without draining myself to the point of being hungry again as well.

----------


## Bennosuke

Karl drinks and drinks, taking in the Ghoul's life as his heartbeat hastens faster and faster. With every beat comes a greater sense of knowing the man, as the vampire consumes him. The sweet life force is seasoned with memories, emotions, personality, coming in stronger and stronger the farther Karl goes in consuming his friend. Gabe's heartbeat begins to beat so rapidly that it is more like a constant desperate flutter, than a paced out rhythm, as he collapses in Karl's arms to be laid across the bed. 

Karl continues to feed, taking more and more of the man, perhaps consuming Gabe's soul. The final rush brings complete satisfaction, however temporary. Gabe's blood spreads through Karl's dead body, bringing warm life into every cell till it feels like the vampire's entire body is warmed with it. Pulling back, Karl sees his friend collapsed on the bed, more ashen and cold than he had ever seen him, even at the worst of the man's battles with cancer. He was not breathing, and even though Karl knew this would happen, it still brings a terror and a fascination that the Mekhet had not expected. Gabe was dead. Karl had killed him. Karl had taken every last bit of the man's life into his body. It felt like Gabe would permanently be a part of Karl for the rest of his unlife, and like Karl knew and understood the man better than he ever had. 

Then it was time to give back life. Karl moved as if on autopilot, slashing his wrist open with a fang without even registering the sharpness and the pain. He forced the wound between Gabe's now cold unmoving lips and willed the Vitae to begin to flow. It was more by feel than by sight, but Karl observed as the blood seemed to crawl its way into Gabe, forcing itself down the man's throat, invading his dying tissues. The vampire waited, forcing more and more of the stolen life back into his friend, waiting for the man to arise. 

But even when Karl withdrew, knowing he had given his friend more than enough, Gabe did not startle. Karl sat beside the corpse. Gabe's dead eyes remained open, staring blankly into the beyond. Thirty seconds trickled by, then a minute; an eternity perhaps. Karl watched as nothing happened. 

And then the change began, transformations in the flesh so subtle that Karl was not sure if he was imagining them. Gabe's cold pale skin took on a sheen, as if the cells of the man's skin were being replaced with an artificial but near perfect replica. Small blemishes on Gabe's face and burst vessels seemed to fade and resolve themselves. The man's eye's fluttered, then he inhaled to allow himself to moan; low, guttural, inhuman. Gabe's eyes were like shadows now, the light seemed to avoid the man's face in the way it did with Anna and with Karl himself. The man's hands balled up into fists, unknowingly gathering up the bed sheets, as he drunkenly struggled to rise. 

(OOC: Karl's humanity is now dropped to 4. Karl's Blood pool is updated to 7/10)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"Couldn't have turned him in the basement..." Anna muttered quietly enough so only Aisling could here. 

"Come on Aisling, I might need help dragging him up the steps," Anna said leading the way to the basement.  

"Okay, 'homie'," Anna said as she descended the steps, "time's up." 
She lines up and kicks him a few times in the abdomen until he's unconscious, then uncuffs him, removing him from the pole, recuffs him, and brings him upstairs outside of Karl's room. 

*Spoiler*
Show

let me know if I need to roll the brawl, but really this is just to make sure he can't try and run, and it's only non-lethal (bashing) damage.

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: No, I'm not going to make your roll for that)

Anna kicks him once, then twice, then a third time to the sound of cracking ribs. He keels over in so much pain his legs come up in a seated fetal position, screaming and moaning into the duct tape over his mouth. The beast revels in the brutality of the act, begging Anna to give him more, to kick him till he is nothing more than ruined flesh and gristle. And wouldn't the bastard deserve it after what he did to Katie? He offers no resistance as Anna and Aisling carry him upstairs.

----------


## Daishain

Karl watches with interest as Gabriel reanimates. He had only seen this process a few times before, and it had never been at his hand. Reaching out, he gently helped Gabriel reach a sitting position, _"Welcome back. You will feel better after you feed. When you can stand, come this way."_ Karl leads the fledgling towards the door.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Ugh,*" Gabe moans, his attention slowly falling on Karl with his new raven's eyes, finally adding, "*I feel like absolute ****.*" He tries to offer Karl a smirk, but the expression is cold and bestial. He moans again. "*I feel like my insides are eating themselves,*" 

Gabe growls as he stumbles up to his feet, his hands reaching instinctively to his chest, "*I'm so... hungry.*" The man's body tenses for a moment like a predator about to strike. His eyes going completely blank, lips pulling back in a terrible and familiar mask. He starts to lunge for Karl, but stops himself, both arms reaching out frozen in a near comical gesture. The animalistic expression gets replaced with one of near terror. Gabe curses, then suddenly wracked with pain, drops to his knees. He shudders and shudders before wretching up a puddle of bile. 

(OOC: Gabe just barely resists Frenzy on his last dice)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna knocked on the door.  

"It sounds like you're ready, we're coming in," Anna said.  

She turned the knob and, along with Aisling, carried the near-unconscious ganger into the room and deposited him on the floor.

"You look terrible Gabe.  Drink up, you'll feel better, and then we can celebrate," Anna said.

----------


## Daishain

Karl watches the fledgling warily, this was a dangerous moment, and it looked like Gabe nearly lost control there. As Anna arrives with the prisoner, he nods in thanks and some relief. _"There he is Gabriel, try to temper the feeding with patience, but your body knows what to do."_

----------


## Bennosuke

The gangster stumbles onto his knees beside the still retching Gabe. Still gagged, the boy moans softly, perhaps in too much pain to fight anymore. Gabe looks up wet pile of yellow bile that his body has rejected, his eyes suddenly fixing on the mortal. The Kindred in the room can easily recognize the primal urges now glowing in Gabe's dark eyes as hunger and instinct take over. Nearby, Aisling coos from her kneeling position as she watches the Fledgeling with delighted interest. A hungry grin spreads on her impish face.

Gabe falls upon the restrained boy, knocking him onto his side before bringing mouth to throat. Perhaps it is old habits dying hard, or perhaps his fangs have not fully grown in, as Gabe seems to bite and chew at the now screaming gangster. A low and bestial growl rises in Gabe's throat as he attacks. He seems to struggle to find a vessel, or perhaps the action is intentional, as he leaves rounded double bite marks over and over again in the soft of the kid's neck, creating trickling pools of blood that begin to comingle with the sticky yellow vomit. 

Finally, mercifully, Gabe seems to find a stream to feed from, clamping his mouth tight as he instinctively pulls the boy towards him. Gabe feeds and feeds and feeds. 

(OOC: Anyone gonna stop him from killing?)

----------


## Daishain

Karl sits down and sighs, he had a childe now, at the cost of his oldest friend's life. Gabriel had wanted to live, and now he was gnawing at the neck of some grubby already half dead gang member. Hopefully his partner would not be too disappointed in his new existence. He waits as Gabriel finishes off the human. It would be easier to instill respect for the need to control his instincts with a death to point to, and the prisoner had to die anyways.

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna watched as Gabe fumbled around.  Had she ever been so clumsy?  She let him drink his fill.  The more he drank now, the more reasonable hed be later in the evening.

----------


## Bennosuke

Without interruption, Gabe fed and fed till there was nothing left within the poor kid. Pushing backwards, Gabe let go of the gangster's lifeless body, falling into a seated position. His still glazed eyes stared intently at the corpse he had drained, and cursed under his breath. "*Well... that was better,*" Gabe said softly, his words almost slightly slurred.

"*Well done,*" Aisling purred, moving to sit beside Karl, and wrapping a cold arm around his shoulders.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna seems almost physically aroused as she watches Gabe drain the ganger to death.  It wasn't her that was doing it, but she seemed almost to live vicariously through the fledgling vampire as he popped his feeding and murder cherry.  

When he was done and sat back, she walked over and squatted next to him to look him in the eye.  

"Now you're one of us," she said, smiling, fangs fully extended.

She reached out and pulled him into a tight hug, a gesture she never would have done while he was a ghoul. 
"I'm so proud of you," she whispered, "and I know you'll make Karl proud too."

----------


## Daishain

Karl says slowly, _"So, you've killed for sustenance. You've felt the beast within. It will always be with you, so learn to deal with it. I doubt this was enough to fill you up, so this remains a good time to teach you to hunt without killing. Whenever you are ready, lets stow the body and get going."_

----------


## Bennosuke

> "Now you're one of us," she said, smiling, fangs fully extended.
> 
> She reached out and pulled him into a tight hug, a gesture she never would have done while he was a ghoul.
> "I'm so proud of you," she whispered, "and I know you'll make Karl proud too."


Gabe does not fall into Anna's embrace, but he does allow his head rest for a second on her shoulder. His flesh is still warm like a mortal's, maybe from the feeding, or maybe simply from being so recently embraced. "*Thanks,*" he says weakly. 




> Karl says slowly, "So, you've killed for sustenance. You've felt the beast within. It will always be with you, so learn to deal with it. I doubt this was enough to fill you up, so this remains a good time to teach you to hunt without killing. Whenever you are ready, lets stow the body and get going."


The newly embraced fledgeling looks up at his sire, raven's eyes dead and vampiric. But instead of rising to Karl's summons, Gabe stays in Anna's hug and mutters, "*I think I still need a little more time.*" There is the sudden wet sound of a mortal passing gas and Gabe moans clutching his stomach. "*I think I am going to need to give up my dinner,*" he says with embarrassment, "*go take care of the body and hopefully I will be ready soon.*" Karl's mind flashes back to his Embrace; the terrible sensations of dying, and his body ridding itself of digested contents in one final grand finale. Gabe doubles over with discomfort, a squishing rumbling noise audible to all in the room.

----------


## Daishain

Karl grimaces, _"Oh right, I'm afraid this next part will not be pleasant, your body is about to purge what's left of your last few meals. I suggest making for the bathroom and possibly stripping."_

He turns his attention to the body, _"This one needs to disappear without any trace. Disposal at sea is reliable enough if done right. Remove enough of the teeth to prevent identification that way, weigh the body down with a few rocks and metal mesh and drop it in the sea, and the fish will do the rest. Before long the metal will oxidize as well and it will be just another skeleton lying around in pieces."_ He rubs his chin, _"Only catch is taking a boat out at night is highly suspicious, and Gabriel is no longer able to do so during the day. Any suggestions? "_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Im gonna buy a yacht, and a jet too, Anna said, Im sure we could use them for something.  For this one... think we could dissolve it in acid?

If youre set on the boat Im sure we could just steal one, obfuscate both us and the body until were on board, she said.

----------


## Daishain

_"Getting away with stealing a boat isn't the issue, the issue is the coast guard. We'd have to head out a fair distance to be sure the body isn't found by random divers, and they watch those waters for any suspicious craft. That is a primary route for drug smuggling after all. Even if we hide from them on the boat, getting away and back to shore could prove problematic if the boat is detected."_ He continues, _"Acid could work, unfortunately I don't think either of us has access to a sufficient supply, it takes gallons, and not the weak stuff that can be obtained in a typical store either."_

He looks thoughtful, _"It might be safest just to store him for a few days, wait until we can arrange something and the police aren't looking quite as hard. Don't want him stinking up the place of course. We could drain whatever little amount of blood is left, and stuff him in a barrel, oil drum or something similar and fill around with rock salt. That should be simple enough to arrange, and it would make it easier to transport him without suspicion."_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna took a few steps back from the fledgling.

Yeah, but its the last time youll ever have to do that, Anna said to Gabe, so, just keep that in mind.

Sounds good to me, Anna said to Karl, something we can seal, and then we can figure out a way to dump it later.  Couldnt we also break into a crematorium?

----------


## Daishain

Karl thinks for a moment, _"A crematorium might be a possibility. I don't know much about what kind of security they have, it might be a rather difficult task to get in and out without leaving proof that someone at least was burning an extra body. I'll want at least a few days to come up with a plan there, so we're back to storing this guy."

"Think you can go get the supplies while I prep this one? Any sealable container with at least four cubic feet of space should do. A standard size oil drum would be just about perfect, wouldn't even need to cut him up for that. And then a bunch of road salt or sand to draw out the remaining moisture and prevent rot. They sell big heavy bags of it at a lot of home improvement stores."_

If this was the path they were taking, while Gabriel was incapacitated, Karl would lug the body back down to the basement and proceed to drain it of whatever little amount of blood was still within, and remove the teeth.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Yeah, Ill see if I can find everything we need, Anna said, heres his phone, I turned it off last night.

She handed it to Karl.

She checked her appearance to make sure she was presentable, then headed out

----------


## Bennosuke

Aisling appears from the shadows, a playful grin on her young face. "*This sounds like fun,*" she says with a giggle, "*any chance I can help?*"

----------


## Daishain

Karl blinks, then nods, _"Yes, you ought to learn something about hiding your tracks in this age. Those who enforce the law have tools that make it quite difficult to hide crimes from them. If at all possible, it is best to make sure none suspect that a crime happened at all, so they do not become involved. But failing that, disguising it such that it looks like events happened in a different way is usually the best course of action. We will make sure that it looks like this one ran off and disappeared. If we ensure they never find his body, they'll never know for sure that he's dead. Now, I assume you have dressed an animal before? This is not very different, we begin by..."_

The mekhet goes over the basics of disposing of a body and eliminating evidence as they work.

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna departed quickly.  She wanted to try and find out some more about the Dark one, but she couldnt do it while there was a body hanging about.

----------


## Bennosuke

As Anna steps away her phone pings with an email from Katie. It reads, "_I'm back home. Spent the day in the hospital. I hope Mom isn't being too hard on you. She told me you are the one who found me. She's grateful... she's just really upset by everything. I'm going to need a lot of time to recover... but I think I need to get away from my parents. Is there any chance you can take me in for a little bit? No pressure. I don't want to be burden. You've already done so much for me._" 

Karl finishes his education of Aisling, whom he tasks with "taking care" of the gangster's corpse. He and Anna come back upstairs to find Gabe standing naked in the bathroom. The water is running hot in the bathtub, but the stench of mortal excretions wafts heavily, blended with the citrus stench of scented soap. The Fledgeling tosses his damp hair back, and looking a bit more invigorated says with a grin, "*Sorry for the mess. I... I think I'm done now. Give me a minute to get dressed?*"

----------


## Daishain

_"I should have remembered that was coming, sorry, its been a very long time. When you are ready, we'll get going, this time of night is usually the best time for a hunt, before everyone out to socialize gets back home."_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

We all went through it, Anna said, eyes flicking lower for a second, hurry up and lets hunt.

She checked her email and read through Katies response.

Im sure your mom will come around.  I barely use one of my houses, so you can stay there, Anna wrote, but you should try to get your parents permission first.  Youre going to be at home the next few days?

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Just give me one moment to get dressed again,*" Gabe says, more than a hint of embarrassment spread across his face. His body even remembers how to blush, but in his new pallor the rosiness of his cheeks looks almost painted on. 

After a few more minutes, Gabe has his clothing back on and is ready to go. "*I'm ready,*" he says to Karl, "*I guess I will let you lead the way... but I think I have one request, if that's okay.*"

(OOC: So unless you are going to catch Gabe's prey for him, I am going to have Anna and Karl both make assisting rolls. Based on what Karl described, please give me Wits+ Stealth. Every success you have will give Gabe an extra dice. And we can keep the conversation going as you roll ect)

----------


## Daishain

_"What request would that be?"_ Karl asked

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Accidently posted with roll in NB

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

*Spoiler*
Show

wits + stealth: (4d10)[*4*][*4*][*8*][*4*](20)
10 again: (4d10)[*4*][*2*][*2*][*7*](15)




Ill come for the first hunt but then Ive got some things to take care of, Anna said.

----------


## Bennosuke

Gabe's eyes dart away from Karl's gaze momentarily and with a very mortal sigh he says, "*Well, I know I'll get more used to it... but can we not kill this prey?*"

(OOC: Gabe gets only two successes, despite everyone's success. I'm happy to play out the hunt, but I'll let this conversation finish up first if that's okay. For what it's worth my post rate should be pretty strong this upcoming week)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Of course were not gonna- Anna said, but cut herself short.

sorry Karl, I guess this questions for you, she said, not wanting to cut in on his role as Sire.

----------


## Daishain

Karl states slowly, _"That was always the intent. The other one had to die to cover our tracks from last night anyways, but he was an exception, not the rule. The whole point of letting you drain him dry was so that you were thinking clearly for this hunt, and we would not have to fight to keep you from killing someone that did not have to die. It becomes harder to avoid if you're starving, but you will soon learn to tell how much you can take without threatening the life of a particular prey. With a little finesse, most of your prey should go home without any real idea that something happened to them at all."

"In fact, you can consider this the second rule to follow after maintaining the masquerade. If someone has to die, so be it, but dead bodies piling up everywhere causes problems for everyone. Do not kill your prey indiscriminately, or as your sire I will be expected to force you to stop by whatever means necessary. If I were to refuse or fail, we could both be hunted down. And there is another reason to avoid killing aside from that."_

The Mekhet moves to a window and looks out at the city, _"Remember this. We are apart from the kine, and our beast encourages us to treat them all as disposable food. But listening to the beast too much means becoming lost. If you lose what is left of your humanity entirely, you will become a ravening monster, an unthinking thing that must be put down. Many kindred find it necessary to take deliberate steps to stay in touch with humanity. That is a large part of why I formed the detective agency in the first place, it forced me to take part in human perspectives and human troubles. As annoying as those problems could often be, they helped keep me sane through the decades."_

He looks back at Gabe, _"But if that's settled, I suggest we get moving. Drunk and tipsy people headed home from the bars at night are often the easiest prey, and should make for good learning subjects, we'll show you how to make an approach that goes unnoticed."_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Wow Karl... youre good at this, Anna said.  She followed along to escort Gabe on his first hunt, and maybe take a few sips of her own.

----------


## Bennosuke

Karl's speech brings visible relief to Gabe's face. With an appreciative smile the Fledgeling thanks his sire, even going so far as to bow his head in respect. 

**************************************************  *

Karl and Anna lead Gabe out of the apartment, and drive out to the nearest Rack; the Outer Richmond. A traditionally Russian and Chinese neighborhood, the Outer Richmond is made up primarily of lower and middle income families in San Francisco, though there are pockets in the neighborhood of severely run down inner city perfect for feeding; especially closer to Golden Gate Park. 

It was outside of a strip of furtive taverns and dive bars that the coterie parked and began their search. Karl and Anna led Gabe through the process of keeping to the shadows, looking for prey that were alone and likely vulnerable. The Fledgeling took to the information with a detached methodical interest, but his execution would take a bit of practice. 

While Anna and Karl waited in a nearby ally, Gabe stood up against the wall of a boarded up office building, staying in the shadows as he was told. He ignored the sober, the anxious, and those traveling in groups, till he found a lone young man too busy on his phone to be aware of his surroundings. It was not much later than 10PM at this point, but even if the youth was sober, he was traveling far too carelessly in such a desolate and dangerous part of the city. Gabe waited till the man passed before falling on him. But the Fledgeling did not yet know how to give into his instincts, and what should have been an easy snatch and bite became a desperate wrestling match in the shadows of the sidewalk. It was only with Anna and Karl's help that the man was restrained, silenced and dragged back into the ally, still kicking and fighting. "*Sorry,*" Gabe offered with panicked whisper, "*what... what do I do?*"

----------


## Daishain

_"You've done it before, and you've seen me. Just be a little more gentle this time. Don't think about it too much, and he'll quiet down soon enough."_

If Gabe manages to get a good feed going Karl continues, _"There we go, see? Next time try to begin the feed in the same moment as you grab your prey, the effect it has on their ability to resist is nearly immediate. Now, pay attention to his heartbeat, and the flow of the blood. The heart will begin to work harder as the blood pressure drops, if it begins to beat erratically, you've already taken enough to risk their health, try not to let it get there."_

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna wordlessly watched Gabe and Karl as the latter instructed the former.  Eventually shed probably create a progeny as well, so it made sense to take mental notes.

----------


## Bennosuke

The fledgeling nods his head, though there is still a panicked look in his eyes. He glances uneasily at the struggling kid, before throwing his head back and extending still budding canines. He Does his best to bite into the kid's neck, but his fangs are not fully realized and he is forced to saw and struggle to fully pierce the kid's soft flesh. He shrieks into a covered hand with each bite, tears streaming down his eyes till The Kiss finally settles in. Gabe drinks from the kid for a bit, dark eyes going vacant as he feeds. He pulls and pulls, excess blood leaking out from the corner of his mouth to dribble down his chin. There is a moment where it seems that the Beast might be taking over, or where the man might at the very least be taking a passive backseat, but after an uneasy few moments, Gabe finally releases the seal and pulls his head back. Unaware of the next step, a weak stream of blood gushes out of the now unconscious kid's neck, oozing between Gabe's fingers where he has a grasp of the prey. 

(OOC: Gabe barely stops himself from going too far. Karl and Anna both would know Gabe needs to lick the wound shut, and that there may be issues with the kid's memory of the situation risking the masquerade)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"Lick it shut!  Lick his neck!" Anna whispered loudly to Gabe.  She stared at the blood oozing out, torn between wanting to lap it up herself and with concern the kid might bleed out right in front of her.

----------


## Bennosuke

Still reeling from his feeding confused and overwhelmed, Gabe looks dumbly at Anna and says, "*What, with my tongue?*" Assuming he receives an affirmative from Anna or Karl, he then leans forward and sticks his tongue out as if he were a child asked to taste a foreign food. After a few passes with his tongue, the blood does its dark trick and the boy's flesh heals over as if the wounds had never been there. Still clutching the limp adolescent Gabe looks up at Anna and Karl and says, "*What do we do now?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"Usually I pour some alcohol on them and maybe call an ambulance to let them know someone is passed out," Anna replied, "this one's got some blood on him though so, that might not work so well."

"Could always bruise him up a little and take his wallet, make it look like a mugging," she said.

----------


## Daishain

_"A mugging would seem to be the best story to tell here. The memory of what happens in the moments just before and during the kiss are usually quite fuzzy, but since there was a delay, this one will probably remember being grabbed and assaulted. I suggest a mild head wound as well, just enough to split the scalp and suggest a slight concussion. It would explain the blood and his inability to remember some details."

"Next time, if you manage to subdue them more smoothly, it is usually simple enough to simply leave them behind. Especially with drunks, its easy enough to sit them down as if they'd had a breather and dozed off."_

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Jeeze,*" Gabe mutters under his breath, eyes downcast at the unconscious body in his arms. Far too gently and respectfully, he lowers the boy to the ground, cradling his head before letting him go. He looks at Karl and Anna, as if waiting to see if either of them are going to _take care of it_ for him, but finally grimaces. He pulls a leg back before soccer kicking the kid in the head. His boot bounces off of the boy's forehead, scraping back a flap of quickly bloodied skin. He looks back at Anna and Karl uncomfortably, as if for approval, before kneeling down before the body, riffling through and removing the kid's wallet; an uncomfortable look on his face. 

Rising back up he exhales before saying to Karl, "*Can we go now?*"

----------


## Daishain

Karl takes a look around to be sure they weren't missing any problematic details, _"Yes, lets get going. That was less than pleasant, but it should underscore the need for a good approach. Hurting them won't be necessary if they're rendered helpless before they know you're there."

"Now, there are a couple of other things to bear in mind on the hunt. For one thing feeding grounds are rather restricted. Get caught hunting in the wrong area, and it spells trouble. I suggest familiarizing yourself with the areas open to us. Also, as a fledgling, your status with other vampires has not changed a great deal, I strongly suggest avoiding conflict. I've gained some influence lately, but I would not..."_ Karl keeps rambling on about the finer points of behavior on the prowl as the group departs the area.

----------


## Bennosuke

Gabe nods his head, clearly a little overwhelmed by everything Karl is telling him. "*Sure, sure,*" he replies mechanically, "*Uh, I guess you'll just have to draw me out a map... or whatever. Will I have to... you know, feed every night? I think I've seen you not feed some nights, right? Where to now?*"

----------


## Daishain

_"If you begin the week full, it is possible to go a little more than a week without feeding at all. However, towards the end of it you will be hungry and irrational. If you run out entirely, you are very likely to frenzy, its a state a bit like you felt when you came back to life, but worse, much worse. In addition, if entirely empty of vitae, the next time you sleep you will not wake, not until and unless another feeds you blood. Best not to let it get anywhere near that far."_ 

Karl holds up three fingers, _"Once every three nights is a decent rule of thumb. You will stay nearly full that way without spending too much time hunting down prey, and can become full without taking an amount that would threaten a single person."

"That is, when nothing else is going on at least. Using our more... energetic abilities depletes our reserves faster. If you become seriously wounded and need to heal, that will deplete some vitae, and chances are you will need to feed to truly recover. Likewise, even though I fed on you, I depleted some of my own reserves bringing you back. Speaking of which, Anna, how about we top ourselves off and show him our own techniques?"_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"I was wondering when you were going to get to that part," Anna said, "seems like these days I'm always hungry..."

"Gabe, sometimes I'll deliberately get myself mugged and feed on whatever jerk tried to rob me, but most of the time it's easier to find someone who is drunk, or find someone who wants to try to get laid and get them when they're vulnerable," she said. 

Once the kid in front of them was taken care of, Anna went about hunting her own prey, either a drunk passed out in an alley or someone too unaware to realize what was happening until it was too late.

----------


## Bennosuke

Gabe nods his head, trying his best to keep up with everything he is being told. "*Energetic abilities,*" he asks with a knowing grin, "*you mean Disciplines, right? I think I've heard you call it that before. Those are your powers?*"

(OOC: Feel free to give me a roll for the feeding TC, +1 for the location)

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods, _"Yes. Your powers will likely reflect mine, but won't be exactly the same. There are ten commonly recognized Disciplines. Out of these I am talented in Celerity, Obfuscation, and Auspex. Essentially powers helpful when moving swiftly, staying hidden, and uncovering secrets. Odds are you will be talented in these disciplines as well, but there are no guarantees. These are disciplines common among Mekhet Clan kindred like myself, and now you. Other clans have other specialties. Some can enchant with a mere look, others could shrug off a hit from a tank round."

"When we get a chance, I suggest that we test to see if you can manage the lowest form of Obfuscation, since that does not require the use of vitae, just some concentration. It is also very useful when there is need to approach or escape unnoticed. This basic skill does not actually hide you, but it prevents others from recognizing your presence among a crowd or remembering you were even there when they turn away. You'll be seen if a guard watches you walk down an empty hall, but fill that hall with a dozen other people, and you could be dressed in a clown suit carrying a severed head in one hand and a lit bundle of dynamite in the other and in theory even in that extreme case they'd have a hard time truly being aware of your presence. Though I suspect they would be uneasy without recognizing why, human instincts can be fickle like that. If your talent develops sufficiently, it will become possible to become entirely invisible, and even pull someone into hiding with you to feed without others noticing even if they are right there."_

Karl keeps answering questions while Anna hunts, when she finds a likely prospect he encourages Gabriel to pay attention to every detail.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

The easiest way is to find a bum who is passed out drunk, Anna said, theyre easy to sneak up on and nobody cares about them.

She did exactly that, looking for someone out of the way who was already out of it.

*Spoiler*
Show

dex + stealth + 1 (5d10)[*10*][*10*][*9*][*5*][*9*](43)
10 again: (5d10)[*1*][*9*][*7*][*4*][*8*](29)

----------


## Bennosuke

Gabe keeps nodding his head, but the more Karl talks, the more it is clear the newly Embraced fledgeling is struggling to keep up. The gesture starts to remind Karl of a plastic bobble head.

Almost the moment Anna finishes describing her plan, the trio walk by the doorway of locked up laundromat where a homeless man has set up camp. A cardboard box wall has been set up for privacy, behind which a bedraggled looking man slumbers, covered up to the neck in a grimy red sleeping bag. The smell of whiskey comes heavily from the doorway, and he barely even startles when Anna moves in for the kill. 

(OOC: Feel free to narrate as you please TC of the exceptional success. And let me know how many BP you are taking)

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna walks up to the homeless man, using the shadows for cover.  She was on him before he even knew someone was there, and the Kiss took over before he even opened his eyes.  Anna sucked greedily, ignoring his stink and the grime on his neck as she drank while keeping her eyes on the alley entrance ahead.  She drank her fill and licked the wound shut before taking the last few drops from his neck, leaving nothing but a slightly cleaner spot.  

*Spoiler*
Show

anna will go to full, she should only be down 1 or 2


She returned to Karl and Gabe with a spring in her step and a light buzz running through her from the alcohol in the bum's blood.

"And that's a good feeding," she whispered to the fledgling, "they're usually not that easy but sometimes you get lucky."

----------


## Daishain

Karl states wryly, _"The downside, aside from the dirt and the smell, is a lot of the homeless are in poor health already, so the odds are good you won't be able to take as much from them as others without threatening their life. If getting desperate, you can always try infiltrating someone's home, but that is difficult to pull off without leaving at least some trace, so its best as a last resort. Seducing someone enough to get them alone is a popular method, though that was never really my forte. Hmm, how about I show you what your earlier feeding could have looked like? Perhaps we should have lead with a demonstration."_

Karl sets off looking for another loner.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Wits+Stealth (4d10)[*8*][*7*][*10*][*6*](31)
ten again (4d10)[*7*][*10*][*5*][*2*](24)

----------


## Bennosuke

Anna sates herself. Though she was admittedly not _terribly_ hungry, the feed had been almost too easy. The man likely never even fully woke up before he was swallowed up by The Kiss, and she was gone and back to the group in likely less than a minute.

Unfortunately for Karl, his hunt is not nearly so swift. (OOC: Assuming he has Gabe and maybe Anna follow him, so that the Fledgeling can watch/learn). After over a half hour of prowling the shadows, Karl is able to fall upon a uniformed police officer. At first it appears that the young man with the receding red hairline and the 15 pounds extra is just standing up against a wall. Karl is actually about to pass pass the man by, when he hears a loud snore, and realizes that the officer is asleep on his feet, standing at the lip of an ally. The vampire is able to catch his prey completely unaware. 

(OOC: Prey randomly generated using the V5 50 prey chart. Karl has 7/10 blood points. I take it he is taking his fill as the officer can likely soak it?)

----------


## Daishain

Karl is delicate in his approach, endeavoring to ensure that there is no hint that he was even there when he is done. Drinking his fill, he soon steps away and lets the policeman continue his nap. On rejoining the others, he states, _"Well that took a little longer than I hoped, but hopefully you have a decent idea of how this works now. What else do we need to get done this night?"_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

I need to do some research, and did you have any luck reaching out to our biker acquaintances? Anna asked.

----------


## Daishain

_"Not yet, I could try to arrange for a meeting in the next few days. I think we'll want all hands on deck for that one, they're a rowdy bunch. We also have body disposal sketched in for tomorrow, don't want to let that slide too long, and Fred is getting back into the country then as well."_

----------


## Bennosuke

As Karl and Anna are discussing, the two receive the same message via The Pulse, their phones buzzing at practically the same time. The message is from Nova, and it appears that Aisling is included in the chat. It reads, "_Yo, the boss wants us to look into the Bruja problem; like we discussed. Let's deal tomorrow?_" 

Of course, tomorrow was when Fred was arriving on his "trip" from England, and would need some time with Karl.

----------


## Daishain

Karl frowns, saying aloud,_ "Tomorrow's going to be pretty busy for a couple of reasons. Meeting with her tonight might be better. Anna, can that research wait for the moment?"_

If Anna responds in the affirmative, he texts back, _//Tomorrow's fairly busy, but we have time now. Might it be possible to meet tonight?//_

----------


## Thundercracker

Yeah, I guess it can wait.. Anna replied.

----------


## Bennosuke

At Karl's question, Gabe's eyes narrow. "*Why, what's going on?*" he asks with sudden concern.

It takes a moment for Nova's reply to come, pinging on both vampires' phones. It reads, '_Fine. Meet me outside Tommy's in thirty? Bring weapons..._"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"We're hounds, the Sheriff wants to meet with us," Anna replied.  

"_How heavy?_" Anna replied to Nova.

----------


## Bennosuke

Anna's reply causes a quizzical expression to cross Gabe's face. Rather than ask for explanation though he just says, "*Okay then. What should I do?*"

Nova's reply to the chat reads, '_Big enough to show you mean big enough, but discreet enough for the street._'

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna*

You could make a list of what you need to get set up at the haven, Anna replied, how are you with computers?

----------


## Daishain

_"Anna's suggestion is a good one. It would also be a help if you put together a plan to more permanently deal with that gang banger's remains tomorrow. You won't be able to take a boat out to dump in the daytime anymore, and at night is too risky."_ Karl nods.

_"I would take you with us, you are likely to end up working with Nova sooner rather than later anyways and it sounds like more hands would be of help. But not tonight, not yet. Tonight you are a fledgling who has not even tested all of his most basic abilities, let alone learned to reliably use them. You need to relearn familiarity and control before I'll introduce you to other kindred, especially those significantly more powerful than Anna and I."_

Turning to Anna he states, _"Sounds like she wants us to have concealable weapons on hand, but more than a derringer... err I think they're more often called purse poppers these days. My pistol should do just fine, do you have a sidearm? I know you prefer the sword but it sounds like Nova wants an intimidation factor. Hmm, I might take the rifle as well and simply conceal it from view with obfuscate..."_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

I always carry a glock, Anna replied, Ill leave the rifle and the sword in the car until we find out whats going on.

----------


## Bennosuke

> You could make a list of what you need to get set up at the haven, Anna replied, how are you with computers?
> 
> "Anna's suggestion is a good one. It would also be a help if you put together a plan to more permanently deal with that gang banger's remains tomorrow. You won't be able to take a boat out to dump in the daytime anymore, and at night is too risky." Karl nods.


Gabe grins a little and replies, "*I'm just fine with them.*" He pauses for a moment and then says, "*I guess I should go back to your place in Seacliff? You're probably gonna have to lend me a key.*" His voice trails off, and then as if struck by another thought adds, "*And would it be okay if I stay there tonight... I mean during the day? I'm not exactly sure my apartment is exactly sun-proofed, or whatever.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Thats the idea Gabe, Anna said.

Okay, Ive been thinking about getting some state of the art hardware but we didnt have anyone who could use it, Anna said, so well work on that once youre settled.

----------


## Daishain

Karl rubs his chin, muttering to himself _"It sounds like we're going to be doing more wetwork than I'd normally be comfortable with. Nova definitely seems to prefer a direct approach to things. We'll need to improve our arsenal in the long run. Some more long arms, and a few heavier weapons I think. Its been a while since I fired a Maschinengewehr. I bet I could get my hands on a 42 that can be restored to full functionality if I poke around and pretend to be a collector, even the tougher kindred would get cut in half by the buzzsaw..."_

He blinks as he realized Gabe had asked a question, _"Hmm? Oh, yes, take mine for now."_ He fishes around in a pocket and hands it over. _"If you find time with everything else going on, go ahead and make a copy for yourself."_

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Great,*" Gabe replies, though there is a hint of discomfort in his voice, "*I uh, I guess I'll just try to grab an Uber or something. And I'll see if Bernardo can find the time in the morning to make a few copies. I doubt there's gonna be many hardware stores open after sundown.*" He pauses for a second and then exclaims, "*****! After sundown! I guess things really are gonna be pretty friggin' different from now on.*" He grins sheepishly before pulling out his phone and taking a few steps away from Anna and Karl to hale a cab. 

(OOC: Do Anna and Karl want to continue discussing, or should we assume with the conversation with Gabe complete they head straight to Tommy's Joynt?)

----------


## Daishain

_"I did try to warn you."_ Karl states dryly. _"But you'll get used to it."_

Karl will stick around until Gabe at least gets confirmation that an uber has accepted the pickup, rather than just leaving him.

----------


## Bennosuke

Despite the late hour, it was not long till Gabe's rideshare arrived. 

Following this, Anna and Karl took off for Tommy's Joynt. They were welcomed by the garishly painted brick building, all blue and red and purple, with "Tommy's Joynt" written in a font that could have been called "Circus Lettering". Parked right outside of the entrance was a beat up sedan in peeling forest green paint, and leaning against the car was Nova. Her dark brown locks, normally allowed to flow out wildly were pulled back into tight colorful cornrows tied with red and orange streamers, and she was wearing a heavy denim jacket. 

Standing next to her was Aisling, dressed in the same dirty billowing dress she had worn at the beginning of the night. The two watched as Anna and Karl approached; Aisling waving with a grin as the two got close. "*We're finally all together,*" Nova remarks flatly, eyeing the new arrivals, "*Let's go inside and chat quickly.*" She indicates the entrance to the pub/Elysium, but her dark animal eyes remain fixated on Anna and Karl, regarding them as a predator might with possible prey.

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods, following the others within without saying a word.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna waved to Aisling but otherwise stayed quiet as she followed Karl into the building.

----------


## Bennosuke

Nova leads the Coterie into Tommy's Joynte, walking into the warmly decorated pub. But instead of heading for the back door that leads to the stairwell for Elysium, she pushes through the crowd of warm mortal bodies to find a booth in the back of the first floor. A pair of awkward looking teenagers in goth attire are seated at the booth, sipping on steins of frothy beer that they are clearly too young to have. Without saying a word, Nova gives the two a scowl, pushing out with her Beast, and the two boys shuffle out of the booth, whimpering like beaten puppies. 

She invites Karl, Anna and Aisling to sit down, shuffling in after the others. "*Let's get down to business,*" the gangrel says flatly, "*I want to deal with the Bruja tonight!*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna sat back in her seat.  D'Agnostino had left it up to them whether to include Nova or not!  Either he'd done it as a test to see if they would inform her on their own or he'd grown tired with the lack of results and informed her anyway.  Or she'd found out on her own.  Either way, they now had to deal with the Sheriff pushing them faster than she would have liked.

"Okay, what's the plan once we find them?" Anna asked, "you've been around a lot longer than us; have you ever spoken with or fought them?"

----------


## Daishain

Karl frowns, _"That seems like an unnecessary risk. Should we not at the very least try to ascertain their relative strength first? If we go out there with less than what is needed to forcibly overpower them, chances are we will not be able to make them back down in negotiations."_

----------


## Bennosuke

Nova raises an eyebrow at Anna and Karl's remarks. "*Well,*" she says haughtily, "*I see you know the Bruja have... returned to San Francisco. As you know, they've set up in Daly City. However, last night they were in the city proper and apparently dusted John Merino, a Carthian neonate.*" She speaks as if she expects her companions are aware of this news, but the last part is said with a venom that says she knew Merino and has a taste for revenge. "*So anyways, with the Traditions broken it's time for The Prince's Wrath to fall on these troublesome Bruja. I haven't had the chance to do any... surveillance yet, but we can't afford waiting around till they've left.*"

----------


## Daishain

Karl resists the urge to rub his face in frustration, this new sheriff wouldn't be much less difficult to work with than the last one, though at least she didn't bear a grudge, _"Okay, in that case, how much confirmation do we have that the Brujah are actually responsible? Kindred have used their presence as convenient scapegoats before." 

"If we are not almost entirely certain, it will not do the Prince any favors if we make the wrong call in haste, not to mention the problems with possibly letting whoever actually was responsible for Merino's final death slip off unscathed. What do we know about the incident?"_

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna watched quietly as Karl made his thoughts known.

----------


## Bennosuke

Flatly and with a hint of anger Nova replies, "*Three witnesses; three survivors, one with a pretty nasty axe wound to show for it.*" She shakes her head and adds, "*You really hadn't heard about this yet? ****.*" She throws her hands up for a moment and shakes her head. "*I had the pleasure of... gathering the evidence, from my fellow Rabble already, about what your old friends did.*" Her lips curl back and Karl and Anna can see Nova's fangs bared, her original attitude of cold indifference now kindling into rage.

----------


## Daishain

_"Very well, sorry, I had to ask. And no, we had not heard. We had something of an emergency situation to tamp down over the past 16 hours or so. What is the plan?"_

----------


## Bennosuke

Karl's mention of an emergency situation seems to pique Nova's interest and cool some of her rising anger. A grin returns to the Gangrel's face and she replies, "*Well, you are familiar with their hideout, right? The Devil's Hole?*" Nova almost rolls her eyes at the name, but continues, "*Well I say we ambush them and raise enough hell to remind them of whose territory they are in and send them packing. My truck is loaded up with a few cans of gasoline and we could even just light the joint up if we want. I've got a few Ghouls who are willing to meet us in Daly City if we want the extra hands.*" She pauses for a moment and the next words that come out of her mouth seem to pain her. "*That said, my understanding is that you have had a working relationship with The Bruja before, so if you have any better ideas, I suppose I'm all ears.*"

----------


## Daishain

_"I wouldn't call it a working relationship. They had information we badly needed, and they demanded something from us in return. We might be able to use that prior contact to deliver them a verbal message before things get started without getting attacked out of hand, but they're not going to take it seriously unless it is immediately backed up with forceful action."_

Karl pauses a moment to think, _"Forcing them out and off balance with fire is a good start, but they are not going to be intimidated by sight of the three of us and a few ghouls. They'll just get angry and attack, and if they're there in as many numbers as the last time we encountered that bunch, they just might win the fight. If the objective is to send them packing with their tail between the legs from a simple confrontation, we need to display overwhelming force, starting with enough full kindred to tear them to shreds on a whim."

"Assuming that we can't get another dozen kindred to intimidate them with, we'll need to be careful. I see two possibilities. If we want to chase them, then we should never give them anything to attack in return. Their hidey-hole gets set on fire and they rush out. We have our people set up on the rooftops with rifles shooting to wound. They stop moving, they get shot, they group up, they get shot even more. They try to go into a building, they get saturated with lead. We keep up the pressure and force them to scatter into the night like rats."

"The safer and easier option for us, though it would be more problematic politically, would be to destroy them, or at least most of them. Set up the only exit from the burning bar as a kill box, annihilate everything that moves, give our message to the survivors."_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

We cant take any half measures, Anna said, if were going to kill one of them, we need to make sure none of them walk away.

----------


## Bennosuke

Nova chuckles, "*Now you two are talking.*" She smiles, evil and hungry and delighted; fangs fully extended. 

However, Aisling speaks up with slightly more concern, "*Do we have to kill all of them*" she asks naively, "*You don't think they'd get the message if we took out enough to send the rest fleeing.*" She pauses momentarily and adds, "*Fire turns even the most powerful Kindred into a scared kitten.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Why, so they can come back later and kill someone else? Anna asked, we might try talking to them first and find out why they were in the city and attacking one of us in the first place, find out if theyre willing to give the one who did it to the Princes justice or maybe get some major concessions from them or something, but if were going to dust one of them?  Better do all of them.

----------


## Daishain

Karl states, _"Whether or not we kill any of them at all is the bigger question I think. We should contact the prince for his preference on ROE. As I said, simply destroying them from the start would be easier, but would also cause other problems."

"If we simply kill the Brujah, that sends a strong message that the Prince will enforce the law with strong action, but it also gives his opponents plenty of room to call him a bloody tyrant, and that could significantly weaken his effective authority. If we act without his consent to do something like that, I think it is likely that he would blame the matter on the rash choices of his new sheriff and hounds, and replace us with others."_

He pauses a moment before continuing, _"I should also point out that any sort of major engagement at the Devil's Hole will attract a lot of attention from the police, and chances are they'd bring in the FBI when they find signs of the heavier weapons we'll need. We can usually handle them, but it is also usually best to avoid their direct scrutiny if possible, I can't clean up a crime scene that big before they'd be on top of it."

"An alternative might be to lay an ambush out away from the city. Go ahead and get them to leave their hideyhole by setting fire to it, but don't engage after that. Then we ambush them on the road. The catch here of course is we'll need a very good idea of where they will go when they do leave, and we won't really have room to avoid killing."_

----------


## Bennosuke

> ÂWhy, so they can come back later and kill someone else?Â Anna asked, Âwe might try talking to them first and find out why they were in the city and attacking one of us in the first place, find out if theyÂre willing to give the one who did it to the PrinceÂs justice or maybe get some major concessions from them or something, but if weÂre going to dust one of them? Better do all of them.Â


Aisling shrugs, gives a slight grunt, but says nothing. 




> Karl states, "Whether or not we kill any of them at all is the bigger question I think. We should contact the prince for his preference on ROE. As I said, simply destroying them from the start would be easier, but would also cause other problems."
> 
> "If we simply kill the Brujah, that sends a strong message that the Prince will enforce the law with strong action, but it also gives his opponents plenty of room to call him a bloody tyrant, and that could significantly weaken his effective authority. If we act without his consent to do something like that, I think it is likely that he would blame the matter on the rash choices of his new sheriff and hounds, and replace us with others."


Here Nova leans in showing her fangs and says, "*Let me correct you here Karl. The Prince has authorized a blood hunt. The Bruja have attacked the loyal citizens of San Francisco; they are the enemy. It is not our job to question whether or not this decision will make him unpopular. We have full discretion as to how many Bruja we wipe out, and how many we simply chase off.*" 

She pulls out her phone and shows a message on pulse, in a conversation between herself and The Prince, in which he tells Nova he is authorizing a blood hunt, and asks her to enact his will. She gives Karl a mocking pout and says, "*I'm sorry you weren't included in the conversation... dog.*" Nova sneers. 




> He pauses a moment before continuing, "I should also point out that any sort of major engagement at the Devil's Hole will attract a lot of attention from the police, and chances are they'd bring in the FBI when they find signs of the heavier weapons we'll need. We can usually handle them, but it is also usually best to avoid their direct scrutiny if possible, I can't clean up a crime scene that big before they'd be on top of it."
> 
> "An alternative might be to lay an ambush out away from the city. Go ahead and get them to leave their hideyhole by setting fire to it, but don't engage after that. Then we ambush them on the road. The catch here of course is we'll need a very good idea of where they will go when they do leave, and we won't really have room to avoid killing."


This statement brings a more serious expression to Nova's face. She nods her head and softly says, "*That is actually a good point. Taking it as far out of the city might be a wise idea... However, the Bruja know the outskirts and the in between places better than we do, and unless you are telling me you know a place, it might be hard to force them into a specific spot and force a... what did you call it before; kill zone?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

_Could have mentioned the blood hunt from the beginning, saved us some time,_ Anna thought, but she kept her mouth shut.

She put a hand on Karls leg to keep him from saying anything rash.

Dont they ride motorcycles?  How are we going to keep them from riding off into the desert? Anna asked, we should disable their vehicles first and burn the whole place down, and gun them down from a distance, maybe have ghouls using fire when they come running out. We can still have a kill box, just make it immediately outside of the building.  Theyre tough; well need a lot of guns.  Do we have any help?  Do we still have that helicopter?

----------


## Daishain

Karl's left eye twitches as Nova mocks him with information she should have led with. But he says nothing about it and moves on,

_"I'm afraid at the moment I do not have an answer for the question of predicting a spot that we can set that ambush. We could cover several of their known routes, but that has what I would consider an unacceptably high chance of failure."

"The odds of success go up considerably if we can find bait, so that they come to us. That would have the advantage of allowing us to scout out our own kill zone away from the city. They've already proven that they'll take considerable risks to rescue one of their own, so it seems like staking and hauling one of them off, then allowing them to find out where he's being held, would be our best bet."_

----------


## Bennosuke

> Could have mentioned the blood hunt from the beginning, saved us some time, Anna thought, but she kept her mouth shut.
> 
> She put a hand on Karls leg to keep him from saying anything rash.


Nova sneers at Anna and replies, "*Sorry. I figured the Prince contacted you separately. You are his little pets after all,*" She says this with snide derision. 

She listens patiently as Anna and Karl discuss before saying, "*Honestly, I like the idea of just trapping them in The Devil's Hole and burning the place down. Screw the Masquerade risk, we are the one who keep the Masquerade, and we will have all the support we need from the Prince in cleaning things up and keeping them quiet. That's what the Invictus do anyways, right? Besides, it's D'Agostino's own fault that he wants this kept relatively quiet. Otherwise we could have requisitioned a whole army before going in after the Bruja.*" She crosses her arms over her chest and grins. She was so confident in speaking so openly about The Prince and her new Hounds. It was as if she was trying to piss the coterie off.

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods, ignoring the jabs, if she wanted to test him, she'd find only how patient he could be, _"Very well then."

"That building has a lot of exit points, sealing them all without them noticing will be impossible. We could draw a couple of big trucks up along the front and back to cover the doors and windows there, but there's a second story with windows of its own. So instead of trying, we can leave one path open. Let them run to the bikes they have stashed in the back, We can have more gasoline there and a few explosives, and be in a firing position to finish them off."

"I do have one final alternative though. I can drag a target into the shadows with me rather easily. I alone would not expect to be able to physically overpower them once I do that, but If Anna and perhaps two other Kindred skilled with obfuscate work with me, and we act with cunning to select targets not observed by the others, it should be possible to pick them off one by one, staking them and removing them from the group. It would be risky, but the payoff would be quite high. We would be able to drag them before the court still alive to face justice. Having such an accomplishment for your first actions as Sherriff would earn a great deal of respect for both you and the prince."_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"You forgot one thing though Karl," Anna said, "what do you think they're going to do when we kidnap one of theirs?  They're going to try to get one of ours, maybe even Tony or someone like that, to try and force an exchange.  That would be a real mess." 

"A blood hunt's been called, we don't need a trial.  We should try to take them out as completely as possible to prevent retaliation," she said, "if you can get a few people inside unnoticed, you should bring a few cans of gasoline with you and light the whole place on fire to flush them out so we don't have to go in after them."

----------


## Daishain

_"I wasn't talking about kidnapping one of them and leaving the rest to retaliate, but rather whittling away at their numbers, we can kill or continue to capture the rest after each target is staked and set aside."

"I also wasn't talking about a trial. Keeping them alive for a little longer lets the prince, the court, and those personally affected by their actions see them being punished thoroughly."_ He looks to Nova with that last.

----------


## Bennosuke

> "That building has a lot of exit points, sealing them all without them noticing will be impossible. We could draw a couple of big trucks up along the front and back to cover the doors and windows there, but there's a second story with windows of its own. So instead of trying, we can leave one path open. Let them run to the bikes they have stashed in the back, We can have more gasoline there and a few explosives, and be in a firing position to finish them off."


Nova grins at his and purrs, "*How fiendish. I like the idea.*" She scratches the long nails of one of her hands reflexively against the coarse grain of the wooden table. 

She impatiently listens as Karl and Anna discuss, speaking up with a disdainful tone to cut them both off. "*It is a bad idea,*" she growls, "*trying to pick them off like that. Even if they are Gangrel, the risk of one of them having The Sight, catching you and whittling down our numbers... it is dangerous.*" She pauses for a moment, making sure none of the three speak up and says, "*As far as other exits... we have chains and padlocks, use your shadow powers to block the windows and back doors without being noticed. Use them as we drench the walls with gasoline and lay down fertilizer under the motorcycles. That is a better application of your proposed strategy.*" She stares down Anna, Karl and Aisling, as if daring one of them to challenge her authority.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"Okay, is it just us?" Anna asked, "how long do we have to prepare?"

----------


## Daishain

Karl stays silent, waiting on the answer to Anna's question.

----------


## Bennosuke

Nova grins and replies, "*No, I've got a van full of friends... well Ghouls really. But they're just waiting for the call. They've got the gasoline and the fertilizer. Everything we need to have ourselves a real party.*" There was an inhuman sort of glee in Nova's voice, and in the way she smiled at Anna.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Nova grins and replies, "*No, I've got a van full of friends... well Ghouls really. But they're just waiting for the call. They've got the gasoline and the fertilizer. Everything we need to have ourselves a real party.*" There was an inhuman sort of glee in Nova's voice, and in the way she smiled at Anna.


*Anna Wu*

"Do they have guns too?" Anna asked, "I'd feel a lot better if they had machine guns with lots of extra ammo, or better yet, grenade launchers."

"Do we have anyone observing their hideout?" Anna asked, "they might set a trap for us there, expecting us to retaliate for them killing someone."

----------


## Bennosuke

The grin on Nova's face somehow sours, her eyes darkening. "*Don't you remember visiting my compound? My Ghouls are always well armed.*" Nova's statement brings back memories of visiting her compound in The Dog Patch, where the grassy dirt yard was guarded by a number of thuggish Ghouls, who had all been armed; even though many of them had clearly been high. It also brought back memories of raiding Nova's compound; of Julian running through Ghouls like they were children in his attempt to capture the shamed and hiding Mobius. _That_ seemed like many many ages ago. 

She adds, "*No one observing their hideout. My pack are waiting for the word. They'll meet us at The Devil's Hole... if we ever decide to take action.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna leaned back in her seat.  Shed never even drawn her weapon at Novas compound.

No, not really, that was Julian, Anna said, I didnt touch anyone there and neither did Karl, but I believe you.  I think we should take a look first, make sure theyre there before we go in guns blazing.

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods, _"Agreed, there are too many things we are uncertain of. Let me and Anna go in first, a delay of maybe ten minutes won't hurt anything. We'll make sure they're actually there, and haven't set an ambush of their own. If we don't find anything to change our plans, we can quietly seal the front door and set the flammables while the rest get into good firing positions. We can make a few molotovs to set off the second fire at the bikes from a distance."_

----------


## Bennosuke

It seems that Nova visibly strains to suppress an eye roll at Anna's claim, her lip twitching at the corner of her grin. She hears Karl out and replies, "*Fine, as long as you are absolutely certain you can be,*" she waves her hand in a wishy-washy motion, "*discreet.*" She pauses for a moment before adding, "*Shall we get onto it then?*"

----------


## Daishain

Karl stands and gives a short bow, _"At your command sheriff. We'll proceed straight there and get the lay of the land."_

----------


## Thundercracker

Yes, Anna said, we should use earpieces too, to stay in contact and coordinate once the bullets start flying.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Ear pieces,*" Nova snorts, "*sure, if you got them.*" With that, Nova wordlessly rises, seemingly satisfied with the conversation and now done with it. She pushes into the warm mass of bodies on the first floor of Tommy's and exits the bar. 

(OOC: Not to keep things slowed down, but anything the players want to do or discuss before leaving for Daly City?)

----------


## Daishain

Karl sighs and turns to Aisling, _"I would appreciate it if you rendezvous with the ghouls and made sure they stay in line. They are a rowdy bunch and could easily screw this up."_

On their way to the bar, once certain that they would not be overheard, Karl remarks to Anna. _"It seems to me that our new sheriff will require instruction to be a good fit for the role. It is unfortunate that she does not seem to be willing to listen to such from us. We will need to be cautious to be certain that any big mistakes are perceived as occurring in spite of our influence. If we are careful, this may prove to be an opportunity in the end. I suggest that if we see an opportunity, that we try to arrange things such that you become the next Sheriff."_

----------


## Bennosuke

Aisling tilts her head sideways like a confused puppy. "*The Ghouls?*" she asks with a coy grin, "*you mean Bernardo, right? Gabrielle isn't exactly one of the gang anymore, and last I checked your Gabe was is now a soft toothed Fledgling.*" She pauses for a moment longer, before adding in her low husky voice, "*And you sure you want me out of this? I think an extra pair of hands might be... useful on a night like tonight.*" She looks down at her hand, flexing her fingers like a feline's claws.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Aisling tilts her head sideways like a confused puppy. "*The Ghouls?*" she asks with a coy grin, "*you mean Bernardo, right? Gabrielle isn't exactly one of the gang anymore, and last I checked your Gabe was is now a soft toothed Fledgling.*" She pauses for a moment longer, before adding in her low husky voice, "*And you sure you want me out of this? I think an extra pair of hands might be... useful on a night like tonight.*" She looks down at her hand, flexing her fingers like a feline's claws.


Hes talking about Novas ghouls, Aisling, Anna said, youre definitely coming.

Me? Anna said in response to Karl, are you serious?  Oh by the way, Im almost certain Nova had Lady Mihos mirror, the one she lent to Estella.

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods, _"Yes, I meant Nova's ghouls. Of course you're with us. But if those hotheads charge in before we make sure things are set for the ambush this could go sideways in a hurry. I have no desire to be on the business end of those axes of theirs."_

_"And yes Anna, I'm being entirely serious. It might be a little early to make such a play, but if Nova fails, the Prince doesn't have many other loyal options. Of the three of us, I think you'd be best suited for the role. Aisling lacks the background and I lack the presence required."

"In regards to the mirror, unless you want to ask her straight up about it, I'm not sure we'll have an opportunity to determine that tonight."_

----------


## Thundercracker

Regarding the mirror: yeah I know, Anna replied, just thought you should know before I forgot.

Sheriff: okay, makes sense I guess, Anna said, who would actually listen to me though, its not even a decade since I was Embraced.

----------


## Bennosuke

> Hes talking about Novas ghouls, Aisling, Anna said, youre definitely coming.
> 
> Me? Anna said in response to Karl, are you serious?  Oh by the way, Im almost certain Nova had Lady Mihos mirror, the one she lent to Estella.


"*Oh,*" Aisling says flatly, "*that makes more sense I guess.*"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 Sorry, I honestly misunderstood that  :Small Tongue:  :Small Tongue:  :Small Tongue: 


She makes as if to leave then adds, "*Um, I don't really have a car... and while I'd love to do some urban wandering, I assume I'd end up getting there late by foot.*" She gives Anna a pathetic grin and asks, "*Would you maybe show me how to use that Udur phone thingy that lets you summon a car servant?*" 

(OOC: Assuming someone gets Aisling a ride, and assuming you are sending Aisling off ahead of yourselves, where are Karl and Anna going?)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Screech tried to get the Brujah to kill me, Anna said to Karl once they were alone, what are the chances hes involved here?  Should we go collect him?

----------


## Daishain

Karl looks around noticing that the expected activity is absent. _"Looks like the ghouls are not preparing to move, in that case come along with us Aisling, you can keep an eye on things while we move in to check it out."_

Later, when Anna asks the question about Screech, he shakes his head. _"Possibly, but I doubt it. I got the distinct impression that Screech was just trying to get rid of us and doesn't have any real relationship with those guys. If we do find any evidence of a connection, we can look into it."_

----------


## Thundercracker

Hmm, okay, Anna said.

My obfuscate isnt as advanced as yours, can you cover me as well? she asked.

----------


## Bennosuke

Doing as told, Aisling slinks off down the street to chase after Nova.

----------


## Daishain

_"Yes, but we will have to stick very close for that. Let's Scout the surrounding and then join up to get close."_

----------


## Bennosuke

Once finished with their conversation, Anna and Karl drive back out to Daly City. Though the trip does not require them to completely exit the safety of of their urban Gilden Cage, the short periods of drive down the 280 in the "in between" places leave the two Mekhet almost shivering in discomfort. There was something about being outside of the city that made a Kindred feel completely vulnerable; perhaps it was their willingness to move through such long strips of emptiness that made vampires such as the Bruja so formidable. While traveling up and down the coast of California, the Hell's Furies would likely spend hour of the night without the protection of skyscrapers and alleyways; without the promise of a reliable herd of ignorant and defenseless Kine to feed on. 

But mercifully the trip into Daly City was very short. In many ways, the seven mile valley of two-story buildings and outdated industrial complexes was unchanged from the last time Anna and Karl had visited. Yet in other ways Daly City had begun to change drastically. Many of the small store fronts and apartment buildings had been run down and boarded up. Despite it still being early in the night, the streets were emptier, some even felt outright abandoned. And in pockets new buildings were being built up; the skeletons of tall, modern looking luxury condos. 

And yet, The Devil's Hole remained, sprouting like a canker on an under-developed lot of grass caged in by freeway. The squat two story bar could be seen from nearly a half mile away, its lurid neon signs advertising cheap beer and free music. The lot that surrounded three sides of the building was lined with motorcycles, mostly Harley's or other brands of American make. There was easily fifteen or so bikes. And from a quarter mile out, Karl and Anna could hear the blaring sound of rock music; maybe The Doors, bleeding out from inside the tavern. 

Across the freeway from The Devil's Hole lot was an oily looking gas station, empty or perhaps avoided by the locals. Outside of the gas station and the tavern's lot, it would likely be necessary to park in the dirt paved pull out along the freeway. 

(OOC: So how are Anna and Karl approaching the bar?)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

What if we go past it and approach on foot from the other side, Anna asked, if theyre watching from the city side they might not be so careful about the other direction.

----------


## Daishain

_"Sounds like a plan to me, we can give it a quick eyeball as we go past and then double back."_ Karl smoothly drives past, just another car passing through...

Without slowing down, he'll take a look at how things are set up and keep what attention he can spare on any activity outside of the bar. After passing it, he'll find a spot to stash the car while the pair walk back on foot, keeping to the shadows.

----------


## Bennosuke

As they pass, Karl and Anna can both appreciate the pair of bikers standing in front of the blood red door. The two are passing a cigar back and forth, and don't seem to be on any sort of lookout or alert. 

After driving a good ways down the road, Karl pulls the car over, pulling up on a relatively quiet strip of sidewalk. 

(OOC: Walking back I assume you will want to activate Obfuscate and maybe try to be stealthy?)

----------


## Daishain

_"We'll probably have to deal with those two. If they're just ghouls it should not be especially difficult. Doesn't look like they're expecting trouble. Its either a good bluff or they're fools. Probably the latter, but its dangerous to assume."_

Karl looks around carefully as he shuts off the car and exits. _"In any case, your obfuscation skills should be sufficient to allow you to walk the surrounding streets and check for trouble. Either anyone associated with these people or others likely to bring the cops here before we're finished. If that is fine with you, I'll get in closer and focus on the area immediately around the bar."_

----------


## Thundercracker

Thats fine, Anna said, what do you want me to do if you get caught?

----------


## Daishain

*"Use your judgement. A distraction of some sort would likely be my best bet to get away. If you don't see an opportunity, I'll stall while you tell Nova to go ahead and hit the place."* Karl looks towards the bar, _"Shouldn't be a problem though, I'm full up, none of them displayed a talent with celerity when we fought with them, and I have no intention of getting in range for someone to grab me."_

----------


## Thundercracker

> *"Use your judgement. A distraction of some sort would likely be my best bet to get away. If you don't see an opportunity, I'll stall while you tell Nova to go ahead and hit the place."* Karl looks towards the bar, _"Shouldn't be a problem though, I'm full up, none of them displayed a talent with celerity when we fought with them, and I have no intention of getting in range for someone to grab me."_


Anna nodded.

"Good luck," she said.

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: Sorry for the delays, I just needed to check my notes and the rulebooks on a few things)

Anna and Karl part ways, with Anna out to scan the perimeter around the parking lot and the area surrounding the bar, while Karl would try to get a bit closer.

(OOC: So, now is your time to activate any Obfuscate if you are gonna. On top of that, please give me a Dex + Stealth roll; add your dots of obfuscate appropriate to any power you activate. TC, please give me Wits + Streetwise as well. Dai, give me Wits + Investigation)

----------


## Thundercracker

> (OOC: Sorry for the delays, I just needed to check my notes and the rulebooks on a few things)
> 
> Anna and Karl part ways, with Anna out to scan the perimeter around the parking lot and the area surrounding the bar, while Karl would try to get a bit closer.
> 
> (OOC: So, now is your time to activate any Obfuscate if you are gonna. On top of that, please give me a Dex + Stealth roll; add your dots of obfuscate appropriate to any power you activate. TC, please give me Wits + Streetwise as well. Dai, give me Wits + Investigation)


Before getting too close Anna strains her senses to see if she can pick up anything out of the ordinary.

*Spoiler*
Show

going to activate auspex 1 to hear any patrols or anything like that.  Feel free to roll that for me so I dont know how well I did.
Dex+ stealth: (4d10)[*1*][*2*][*6*][*3*](12)
Obfuscate because I cant remember whether to add it to stealth rolls: (2d10)[*9*][*9*](18)

Wits + streetwise: (4d10)[*10*][*4*][*3*][*7*](24)
10 agains: (6d10)[*1*][*9*][*7*][*7*][*4*][*7*](35)

----------


## Daishain

Karl's form ripples and the mekhet vanishes from view as he heads straight towards the bar. He starts by inspecting positions close to the bar that might serve as good firing positions for the upcoming ambush, and then moves in to check out the pair standing in front, the bikes in back, and then trying to get a peek inside through any windows.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Dex+stealth+obfuscate (8d10)[*2*][*4*][*1*][*1*][*8*][*6*][*4*][*2*](28)
Wits+Investigation (6d10)[*8*][*2*][*1*][*4*][*1*][*7*](23)
ten agains (6d10)[*6*][*6*][*4*][*3*][*2*][*6*](27)
Phew, that is almost impressively close to bombing both rolls...

----------


## Bennosuke

Anna begins her stroll towards the outer perimeter of The Devil's Hole. She pushes her vampiric senses out, searching for any sense of threat or patrol. The Beast growls in the back of her skull, causing her scalp to tingle as if rippling with electricity. '_The ghouls... the ghouls at the door,_' Anna thought (or was it The Beast whispering in her ear), '_they weren't just out there smoking, they were on guard, they were the patrol_.'

(OOC: Anna does not lose any Vitae on her first use of Beast's Hackles)

With that, Anna allows herself to slide into the shadows. Dropping into the anonymity of the night is as natural for the Mekhet as a yawn might be for a tired mortal. She begins to prowl into the lot of the bar and the Ghouls seem none the wiser. As she stalks through the parking lot, she notices something about a pair of clunky looking, gas guzzling, American motorcycles. Painted in white spray paint along the black engine case of each cycle are the letters, M.S.; with the M sporting devil's horns in a design all too familiar to Anna given all her interactions with the notorious gang of late. It is also striking to Anna how much more full this lot is, compared to the last time she visited The Devil's Hole.

Karl as well shifts into the shadows, beginning his casing of the tavern. The Beast practically sighs as Karl allows the darkness to overtake him. As he gets near the two Ghouls, he can smell the caustic heavy stench of their cigar. Even the small cherry of the cigar is enough to make the Mekhet's skin ripple. One of the Ghouls is younger, maybe in his late teens or early twenties, long greasy hair running down past his shoulders. His companion is older, heavy set and with a long scraggly greying beard. Their conversation suddenly stops. The two sniff at the air as Karl comes close, eyes furrowing as they raise their noses to the air like wolves. But neither seems to be able to pinpoint Karl and after a few moments and as Karl moves away, they seem to shrug a their confusion and go back to their **** talk. 

As far as Karl can see, outside of the scarlet front door, the only other door to the bar is a black iron slab at the back of the building. Nearby in the back is a rusted and ancient looking generator; fenced in with rotting wooden slabs. Long black cables run from the generator to the the back of the building. Leaning against the side of the fence are a trio of equally aged cylindrical propane tanks. Checking the tanks, Karl sees that two of the three are full, the third being empty.

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna pulls back and counts the vehicle from afar to get a good idea of how many are inside.

----------


## Bennosuke

By Anna's count there are about 19 motorcycles, a significant number more than had been parked outside the Hole last time. However, several of the _hogs_ have cushions for a second seat, and one even has one of those old timey side cars on it. Along with that there is a an old beat up van, beaten and rusted to the color of vomit.

----------


## Daishain

Karl checks out the generator, it might be useful to cut off the power just before igniting this place. The propane tanks might be useful as well, getting them to explode on demand would not be simple, but they could definitely add to the chaos.

He looks around for any positions from which he might be able to observe what is going on inside of the building.

----------


## Bennosuke

The generator itself appears pretty simple, at least what Karl can discern from peering between the slats of the fence. Getting on to his second task, Karl is disappointed to realize that the windows of the bar are tinted black. But peering across the street, Karl decides a decent place to camp out and watch the bar might be the gas station across the street.

----------


## Thundercracker

> By Anna's count there are about 19 motorcycles, a significant number more than had been parked outside the Hole last time. However, several of the _hogs_ have cushions for a second seat, and one even has one of those old timey side cars on it. Along with that there is a an old beat up van, beaten and rusted to the color of vomit.


All the better, Anna thought, just need to be prepared, and take out the vehicles first.

She retreated a safe distance from the lot and waited for Karl to return.

----------


## Daishain

Not seeing anything else he can do for the moment, Karl retreats to where Anna is waiting, on sharing what they'd found he frowns, _"This could make things difficult. It is inevitable that some will survive the initial assault. If it was just the Brujah, it would likely only be a few, and a bit of coordinated fire would finish them off without too much difficulty. With a group this large, we could end up in an even fight, or even at a disadvantage, in a real hurry."_

He punches out a message to Nova and Aisling, letting Anna review it before sending, _"The Brujah are currently meeting with a large group of unknown individuals, at least some of them appear to be MS13 gang members. Currently estimating between twenty and thirty individuals in the bar, and its a safe bet that they're all armed."

"This represents a significant reduction in our odds of success, even with surprise on our side. I suggest two courses of action for your consideration Sheriff. Either wait until these groups separate again, or use the kine police to our advantage."

"The former would let us use our original plan, but at present we do not know how long we will have to wait."

"In the latter case, should the police be made aware that there is a wanted murderer hiding out in that bar, and should someone just happen to shoot at the police as they're arriving, they'll roll out in force and do most of the work for us. We can wait in the wings and snatch up any of the Brujah that bust through."_

Karl grins at Anna about that last detail, _"Our dead friend could prove useful tonight. Just mention that he was spotted in the area with a bunch of armed gang members, and they'll come running to check it out."_

----------


## Thundercracker

Thats devious Karl, even for you, Anna replied, I love it.

----------


## Daishain

_"Glad you like it. We do need to be sure our anonymous caller doesn't mention anything the public wouldn't know. Now let's see..."_ While waiting for a reply, Karl looks for news reports on his phone related to the shooting last night.

----------


## Bennosuke

The first Pulse message back from Nova reads, "_Is the bar even big enough to hold 30 people!!!_" This is followed by a second which reads, "_The former. Bringing the police to the Bruja's haven is a Masquerade breech waiting to happen._" There is a long pause before Nova's final message comes in, "_Are you sure that they are having some form of meeting? If you can be certain that it is, and they will break up before the night is over, then we just need to wait them out!_"

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna attempted to extend her senses into the building to figure out how many people were inside.

*Spoiler*
Show

using auspex 1 to enhance hearing and focus on the devils hole.

----------


## Daishain

Karl sends another message, _"It would be cramped, but maybe. There are 19 motorbikes outside, many of them have sidecars or double seats allowing for a passenger, hence some uncertainty on the total number of people."

"We will keep looking, but at present we are not seeing a means to quietly confirm what's going on inside. The windows are all blacked out, and two ghouls are standing guard at the door. They both had keen enough senses to smell me when I got within a dozen paces or so. They assumed it was nothing when I backed off, but will likely pay attention if they smell me again."

"We're in a good position to observe the place and see if the extras leave shortly."_

----------


## Bennosuke

While Anna studies the building, Karl's phone vibrates as it picks up Nova's reply. "_Aren't you two Mekhet??? Make with the sneaky and figure your **** out!!! Otherwise, admit you're worthless and I'll come down there NOW to take care of this ****!_" 

(OOC: TC, please see my OOC post)

----------


## Daishain

Karl's face twists, muttering out loud in Anna's general direction, _"Damn woman, she should be well aware there are practical limitations to anyone's abilities. We've already given her valuable intelligence. If she'd come roaring in here like she wanted she'd probably be fighting for her life and losing."_

He takes another loop around the building, looking for any vulnerabilities he might have missed the first time.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Wits+composure (5d10)[*6*][*6*][*6*][*8*][*1*](27)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna*

We really should have had a team building exercise first, Anna replied to Karl.

Ill give a listen to see if I can figure out if our friends are actually inside, she added.

----------


## Bennosuke

Karl starts to retrace his prior hunt around the bar. While mostly an exercise in futility, he has a moment of tiny genius. Coiled on the pavement between a pair of grizzly looking motorcycles is a long iron chain, and a popped open padlock. As far as Karl can tell, maybe this was supposed to be used to secure a motorcycle to a pole, though maybe instead it was a makeshift weapon. It would be a little noisy unless Karl relied on his Obfuscate, but the chain could definitely be run across the back door to prevent anyone from escaping out the back!

As Karl does his "walk around", Anna settles her gaze on the bar; freeing The Beast just enough that it's sight can assist her. Her eyes glow a low red for a moment as Vitae fills her sclera and she has to stifle the urge to wrinkle her face into a mask of animal ferocity. The Beast's vision like a wave of fog begins to lay over Anna's own eyesight. She sees a group of feral looking wolves, regally covered in long wild black fur, surrounded by a mob of mangy skeletal dogs. The dogs significantly outnumber the wolves, but are diminutive in size relative to the unnaturally giant lupines. Anna counts about nine wolves in all as they sniff about some supernal rocky planescape, lapping long pink tongues against long and vampiric fangs.

(OOC: Using Auspex this time around costs one Vitae, and Anna is down to 8. She knows now that there are nine vampires in the building, the rest are all mortals or ghouls)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna withdrew out of line of sight and punched a message to the others via Pulse:
_There are roughly nine kindred inside, and at least twice as many mortals.  Most of them will be ghouls._

----------


## Daishain

Karl heads for the back door, inspecting it and the windows for any way to get an eye or ear into the place.

----------


## Bennosuke

Nova's reply comes a long minute after Anna's message. "_That's a lot more Bruja than they normally travel with! Still... nine Kindred burn just as well as three do._" Nova was right, the last time Anna and Karl had dealt with the Hell's Furies, it had only been three or four Kindred and a handful of Ghouls. After a moment, a second Pulse message arrives from Nova, "_I leave it up to you if we act now, or try to wait it out, but it won't look good with your beloved Prince if we don't do this tonight._"

----------


## Daishain

Karl grits his teeth, they needed to know what was going on in there to make an informed decision, time to take a risk. Reaching out to envelop the back door of the bar and muffle its sound and movements, he slowly, ever so slowly creaks it open, just enough to look within for now.

----------


## Bennosuke

Karl slowly pulls the back door open, using whatever Mekhet darkness that had threaded itself into his soul to absorb the wretched sound of metal straining. Karl finds himself peering into a dirty kitchen, his eyes falling first on a pair of thugs, both mortals, bent over a tiled counter snorting cocaine. The sink is filled with dirty beer glasses, the tall plastic trashcan overflowing with food wrappers and rotting vegetation. A quick study of the two thugs tells Karl that they are MS-13, too old to be new recruits. They pay no attention to Karl or the straining door, completely ignorant of the intrusion.

----------


## Daishain

Karl pauses for a moment, assessing the pair. Judging them highly unlikely to notice his presence, he sends a quick message to Anna, _"Need to know what they're up to, kitchen looks clear enough, so I'm stepping in. Should be able to get eyes and ears on the main room from there."_

Sliding the door open a little further, Karl steps into the room, watching the mortals warily in case they were surprisingly aware. He tries to find a position to spy on the main bar area, where he's assuming these people are gathered.

----------


## Bennosuke

The two thugs pay no attention to Karl as he noiselessly slides into the room. As far as Karl can tell, these two are not Ghouls, just a couple of coked up senior gangsters. They begin to converse in elated Spanish, spitting out rapid fire words that Karl cannot follow. As he steps into the kitchen, Karl does pick up the scent of mortal blood, stale to the point of being pungently rotten to the Kindred's nostrils. This dried out stench is coming from one of the industrial size sinks. 

Past the counter where the two mortals still stand is a double doors of poorly treated wood; the type that open in both directions to allow a server to go through with full hands. There are no portholes on the doors, which means Karl will either have to step through to observe. Even from this side of the kitchen, Karl can hear the heavy drowning noise of what might be distorted heavy metal music.

----------


## Daishain

Karl wiggles an invisible finger in between the doors and then slowly pulls them towards him, just enough to open a crack and finally get eyes on the bar.

----------


## Bennosuke

From just the crack of the door open, Karl is relatively certain he does not have to worry as much about being detected by some vampire's Auspex, though anxiety still claws at the center of his chest. The sight of the bar room raises The Beast's hackles immediately. So many mortals and undead alike filled with the power of The Curse. A surprising number of individuals are dressed in the black leathers and denim of motorcycle toughs; mostly sporting some form of representation of the Hell's Furies. The smattering of MS-13 members stick out like a sore thumb in the bar, mostly youths dressed in hoodies or oversized flannels; many sporting a heavy decoration of facial tattoos, and a few openly carrying a pistol or machete tucked into their waistband. 

Karl recognizes only a few Bruja. There's Hector, the squat monster with his signature purple bandana and gold plated teeth chuckling with a pair of Ghouls, and one of the other Bruja, Hacha. Hacha had "assisted" with the raid on The Spear's compound. Karl remembered his brutality with the axe well. 

It's overwhelmingly loud in the bar. Somehow the jukebox has been rigged up to play at a thunderous volume, making it very hard to hear what anyone is saying. 

(OOC: Please give me your best of Int/Wits + Politics/Empathy +1... and feel free to do anything you may please.)

While Karl is watching, *both he and Anna* receive the same message from Nova via the Pulse. "_What's the plan??? We moving or not?" "If you don't hurry up, I'm coming down with my Ghouls and taking care of this!_"

----------


## Daishain

Karl merely glances at the phone to confirm the message wasn't a warning of some sort. He trusts Anna to respond for the moment. Carefully observing his surroundings, he tries to get a sense of exactly what is going on, this situation was... off.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Intelligence+politics+1 (8d10)[*6*][*9*][*4*][*9*][*8*][*8*][*10*][*2*](56)
ten agains (8d10)[*4*][*6*][*2*][*9*][*6*][*9*][*2*][*3*](41)
woohoo, exceptional success

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna replied to Nova:

Karl is inside now, gathering intel.  Will advise on weaknesses & plan of attack.

----------


## Bennosuke

Karl's mind races as he observes the scene. Several thoughts occur to him, each one falling in line after the last like pieces of a puzzle falling into place. First was the size of the coterie of Bruja; there were far more of them than the last time Karl had been here. Karl had only met four of the biker Kindred, and had gotten the sense there wasn't many more. He had heard rumors that they kept to a tight circle of vampires, rarely embracing new Fledgelings into the gang, except when an old one got killed off. Furthermore, no matter how hard Karl looked, he couldn't find Gunner, whom he had interacted with the most. Nor could he find the unnamed female vampire who had appeared to be the gang leader. The last time they had been in town, it seemed that The Woman, had kept the others in check, and even Gunner had been more cool headed than Hector or Hacha. _Was it possible that there was some sort of a coup that had led to the swelling in size of the coterie? It would also explain the gang's more erratic behavior in killing off Kindred the moment they came into town!_ In fact, as Karl studied the room, he got the strong sense that several of the unfamiliar Bruja were Fledgelings, and that these younger Kindred might actually have been sired from the ranks of the MS-13! Some of the whelps even sported the familiar gang tattoos. 

Karl also observed one corner of the room, where a group of more senior looking MS-13 members sat with a vampire. This biker had a duffle bag filled with what looked like packets of white powder, which he was handing out to various members of the MS-13 in exchange for large sums of money. 

Nova's reply came in almost immediately after Anna's message had gone out. "_**** it! We're coming down now. We can decide together what we're doing. Don't do anything too stupid till we get here. I'll bring your friend Aisling._"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna*

Ok.  There are sentries at the entrance on the west side, Anna replied to Nova, Im about 300m away, to the north.

----------


## Daishain

Karl keeps observing for now, and carefully retrieves his phone to type a few letters in between glances to make sure no one's getting near his 'hiding' spot, _"MS13 gang presence confirmed, a large number of heavily armed humans. Their knowledge of kindred is unknown, as I am not observing any masquerade violations at present. The two senior and more level headed members of this Brujah group are missing, but Hector and Hacha are both here. They are very dangerous combatants, and quick tempered."

"Quick assumption given what I'm seeing, we are dealing with a splinter group that has recently broken with the Brujah's usual practices, including the restrictions on recruiting new members. Most of the other kindred here appear to be fledglings embraced from among MS13."

"The Brujah appear to be exchanging cocaine for cash at present. If the kine are going to be departing any time soon, they should show signs of it once the exchange is concluded. If they are not leaving soon, waiting a bit may still be beneficial, there's enough alcohol and drugs here to knock out a herd of Büffel."_

----------


## Bennosuke

> Ok. There are sentries at the entrance on the west side, Anna replied to Nova, Im about 300m away, to the north.


Nova's reply comes almost immediately (hopefully she wasn't driving), "_Ghouls or blood bags? You may need to take care of them!_"

(OOC: Are Karl's messages to Anna alone or the entire "group")

A bit longer observation confirms one of Karl's questions. In what is supposed to be a surreptitious moment, Hacha grabs hold of a Kine. The boy is likely no older than 12 or thirteen, trying his best to look comfortable with the whole situation. He drags the kid with the shaved head over to the corner of the room, and wrenching his arm upwards, bites into his wrist. Even from across the room filled with so many other smells, Karl's nostrils are almost immediately filled with the warm sweet metallic aroma of blood. Those who do catch sight of the Masquerade breach seem to try to do their best to ignore it, though more than a few Kine have trouble hiding their stares. 

As Karl is watching, he hears from behind him, "*Good ****, but we should probably get back to the party.*" His companion chuckles, an amped over excited laugh and replies, "***** ya. Love it when the Hell's Furies come to town.*"

----------


## Daishain

Karl steps to the side, anticipating the two in the kitchen trying to step through his position in a moment. A moment later and he's on the phone again, _"Masquerade violations confirmed, one of the brujah is openly feeding on a kid. No one here is surprised. No sign of the party breaking up as of yet."_

He also answer's Nova's latest question, _The sentries are both ghouls, I have an idea to dispose of them quietly, but it carries some risk of discovery. I suggest having your team in firing position first just in case."

"Looks like the back kitchen is about to be clear, if feasible, I suggest loading some of the fuel and explosives into here, have them detonate inside the building to kick things off."_

As soon as the doorframe is clear, he'll step back to his previous position and resume observing.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

All of Karl's recent messages have been to everyone involved.

----------


## Bennosuke

Karl moves out of the way as the two high mortals stumble past him, pushing through the double doors out into the pub. Right when he gets back to the position Nova's reply buzzes in. It reads, "_Take out the guards. Will be there in about 10 minutes. Get ready, we're gonna set the whole place on fire with the MS-13 in it! If they know about Us, then they are a risk to the city. Incinerate two birds with one match!!!_" 

(OOC: Both players please give me Int+Politics -1 )

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna replied to Nova: "_Agreed.  The Masquerade requires all of them to be destroyed.  Perhaps we could keep one alive to question where the rest of the gang members are before killing him._" 

*Spoiler*
Show

int + politics - 1 (2d10)[*8*][*1*](9)
10 again: (2d10)[*3*][*4*](7)

----------


## Daishain

Karl pauses a moment, then heads out the back door. He'll quickly move back to Anna's position, _"All right, we probably want to make sure we don't have any potential witnesses before making a move. I'm going to put the gas station clerk to sleep and deal with any cameras, did you see any signs of anyone else in the area?"_

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna shook her head.

No, she replied, keeping an eye on the Devils Hole, can you take care of the gas station on your own?  Maybe take a container with you.  Kind of convenient theres a huge tanker of gasoline right across the road from this place.

----------


## Bennosuke

Anna and Karl continue discussing. 

*Spoiler: What Anna Knows*
Show

One success. Nova seems more than a little anxious pursue taking out a group of MS-13 members. While there was the Masquerade to consider, Anna also knows that Nova is a Carthian and that the Carthians are the Covenant with the strongest ties to various street gangs. It of course would serve Anna's end to take out a group of MS-13 leaders. She had promised herself she would do her best to bring an end to organized crime in San Francisco after all. OOC: Beats will be given for taking out MS-13 members.


*Spoiler: What Karl knows*
Show

Three successes! Nova stood to gain a lot by taking out MS-13! The Invictus were heavily invested in trying to turn the gang to their own means, and had been hoping to use them against The Carthians. It was certainly unfortunate that they had gotten mixed up with The Hell's Furies, but perhaps not surprising. Karl had done his part in investigating MS-13 for The Tower, but could likely stand to earn some significant respect within the Covenant if he could turn this to their advantage. OOC: Beats will be given for working to fulfill Karl's second aspiration, finding ways to gain leverage over MS-13.

----------


## Daishain

_"Gas station shouldn't be a problem, and its probably best if I handle it alone at least at first. I'll take out the cameras, but that system might have a backup storage I won't be able to find, best not to have you showing up on it before the things are no longer recording."

"And yeah, this place should prove useful, quite literally more fuel for the fire."_

Still invisible, Karl heads for the gas station. Stepping inside, he ignores the clerk for the moment, and looks around for the office where the camera system is likely centered. He doesn't have much time to waste.

----------


## Bennosuke

As far as Karl could tell there were several members of the MS-13 who were likely at least mid-level or higher level members of the gang. It was no one that Karl really recognized, but based on age and deference, it was easy to pick out the leaders. It had also seemed that those receiving the drugs had all fit this mold.




> Still invisible, Karl heads for the gas station. Stepping inside, he ignores the clerk for the moment, and looks around for the office where the camera system is likely centered. He doesn't have much time to waste.


Karl crosses the freeway, unimpeded by the minimal traffic. The unimpressive gas station is a wash of bone white concrete and fluorescent lighting. All four pumps, the lot, and the parking spaces in front of the convenience shop are all empty. Concrete pillars stand alone in an attempt to hold up a covering that no longer exists. 

The shop is all yellow light and two half empty rows of long expired shelf snacks. The only person in the store is the clerk, a young man with skin that is somehow whiter in the shop light, and sandy receding hair almost the same color as his skin. He's absorbed in some trashy soap opera, playing on a tablet sitting next to the cash register.

----------


## Daishain

Karl keeps moving past the clerk, heading straight for where he suspects the camera system is set up. He keeps running scenarios through his head. It would not be a huge loss if the gang members died here, but it would be a waste of potential resources.

He could contact the prince, get him to force Nova to help capture the gang as they leave rather than slaughtering them all. But even if it worked that would likely ruin his chances of a workable relationship with the new sheriff.

Better to try and separate and capture one or two leaders himself. But how? They were pretty entrenched and would be for a while, and then once Nova's crew showed up they'll be aiming to slaughter everything in the bar. Too bad he hadn't recognized anyone in particular, he might have been able to look up a phone number and pull them outside before the fireworks went off. Need to watch for an opportunity.

----------


## Bennosuke

The most obvious security hands over the entrance; a pair of security cameras. One camera is directed at the door, meant to capture the face of anyone who walks into the room, the second pointed at the clerk's desk. 

(OOC: Any further assessment of the shop's security will require a Wits + Larceny roll. I know Karl is using Obfuscate, but remember as well that cameras usually fail to ever catch a Vampire's face clearly... should he decide to do anything that will break his "invisibility". Is Karl going to do anything further in the shop, or just watch?)

----------


## Bennosuke

Studying the gas station shop, it only takes Karl a moment to find the receiver he's looking for. There's a black box plugged into the wall behind the clerk's desk with the logo "_Quicksafe_" in blue; the same logo easily visible on the cameras placed throughout the room. He also spied a second pair of cameras set up above the clerk's desk, pointed down the two isles of junk food. 

To Karl's satisfaction, he watches as the bleary eyed clerk begins to nod off; not that he had been at all aware of the predator Shadow standing right in front of him.

----------


## Daishain

Karl moves behind the desk, taking a look at the box. If it is as simple as he suspected, he yanks the plug out, then turns to the half asleep clerk, falling on him and using the kiss to quell resistance while he puts the boy in a choke hold. They need this over quickly.

When it is done and the clerk out of commission, he steps out and up to Anna, _"All right, it should be safe to use that place as a firebase and for more supplies now, the clerk's sleeping through this and the cameras are down. Next up are those two guards."

"I suggest that we pair up and take them down together, split them up and take em two on one. If one of us begins with a kiss, the other should be able to finish the job quickly while they're stupefied."

"I'm thinking that we make some sort of noise around the corner, and then if they split up, take the one that goes to investigate. If they both go, take the one in the back. What do you think?"_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Taking 2 bp to fill up from the clerk

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"Sounds good," Anna said, "be ready to obfuscate them if they're going to yell."

----------


## Bennosuke

The sales clerk never sees the Mekhet coming and offers no resistance as he drops into the fugue of the kiss. For just a moment Karl is almost lost in the pleasure of the feed, stepping away from the events of the night and his purpose in planning to lay waste to a number of Kindred. Not terribly starved for blood, Karl takes just enough to satisfy his hunger, before letting the boy slump over. 

(OOC: Not to drag things out, but Daishain please give me a Wits + Int + 3 Roll) 

Standing behind the desk, Karl can see that next to the television where the boy had been watching his soap opera is a monitor with the same "Quicksafe" logo printed across the bottom of the frame. The screen shows four boxes, all of which have gone black. "_Signal lost_" flashes in yellow lettering in the top left corner of the screen. 

(OOC: I think whomever is making the distraction should make a Presence + either Subterfuge or Expression roll. )

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods and cloaks Anna using some of the energy taken from the clerk and the pair head off.

They look for an opportunity to attract the guard's attention. Something innocuous enough to not cause real alarm but they'll want to look into anyways. Perhaps a trash can that a raccoon might cause a ruckus with digging into.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Wits+Int+3 (10d10)[*6*][*1*][*1*][*5*][*6*][*4*][*9*][*2*][*6*][*10*](50)
ten again (10d10)[*1*][*8*][*6*][*3*][*4*][*5*][*10*][*1*][*6*][*2*](46)
Anna has a better shot on the presence roll so go ahead.

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna looks for a place she can make an ambush first, then she knocks over a trash can and ducks behind whatever cover she identified.

*Spoiler*
Show

presence + expression: (4d10)[*1*][*5*][*1*][*2*](9)
10 again: (4d10)[*3*][*2*][*8*][*3*](16)

----------


## Bennosuke

Anna knocks a trash can over. A couple of beer bottles and a clatter out. The two ghouls startle, peer over at the direction of the sound, and start to come over. But as they start to round the corner, one of the two ghouls locks eyes with Anna, as if he were seeing a ghost. He leads the other till they are right in front of Anna and the man growls, "*Who are you, what are you doing here?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu* 

As soon as the ghoul spotted her, Anna used obfuscate to hide her sword.

She stood slowly as they approached.

Wheres the toilet? she asked in Cantonese, the one at the gas station is broken.
She pointed across the street, then pressed her thighs together uncomfortably.

_come on Karl, cant stall them forever,_ she thought.

----------


## Daishain

Karl stiffens as not only do both ghouls come around the corner, but Anna gets spotted. Damn, this was not going to make things easy.

All right, step one, deprive both of them of their noisy weapons... The stealthy mekhet moved in reaching for the lead one's weapon before going after the one in back.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Dex+Larceny+obfuscation steal attempt 1 (6d10)[*2*][*6*][*2*][*5*][*8*][*10*](33)
Dex+Larceny+obfuscation steal attempt 2 (6d10)[*1*][*5*][*2*][*9*][*2*][*2*](21)
ten again (6d10)[*9*][*8*][*1*][*6*][*9*][*9*](42)
3 successes for theft 1, 1 success for theft 2

----------


## Bennosuke

The two Ghouls continue to approach Anna. As they do Karl moves between them, relieving them both of the pistols in their waistbands; nothing more than a shadow in an already dark night. 

The Ghoul in the lead, the one who spotted Anna and called out to her growls in a rather inhuman manner. He's maybe in his late thirties, prematurely balding but with a long already greying beard. He reeks of body odor and tabacco. "*I don't understand Chinese,*" he barks, which causes the second ghoul to snigger, this one taller, younger and well muscled. The first one stops and sniffs at the air. He glares at Anna and says, "*Wait a second; you're... you're Kindred!*" as he reaches for the gun no longer in his possession. By now he's easily within striking distance for Anna, having stepped too close in his overconfidence.

----------


## Daishain

Karl shifts into position behind the other ghoul. Pausing just a moment to collect himself, he presses one gun to the man's head, and the other to the left side of his upper back, hoping for a kill shot with both bullets. He pulls the ghoul into the shadows with him, and immediately pulls both triggers.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Mmkay, I'm hoping for a few extra dice here given that its a surprise attack, and I don't even have to really aim to target vitals here. But let's see how this goes.

Dex+firearms+handgunspecialty attack 1 (5d10)[*10*][*3*][*3*][*4*][*6*](26)
Dex+firearms+handgunspecialty attack 2 (5d10)[*4*][*8*][*5*][*2*][*10*](29)
pool for any extra dice the DM wants to throw on there (10d10)[*3*][*5*][*3*][*7*][*9*][*5*][*3*][*7*][*6*][*1*](49)
ten again (5d10)[*7*][*4*][*10*][*4*][*4*](29)
Mmkay, if these are both heavy pistols of some sort, that'd be 7 lethal damage right there. Hopefully that'l do it.

----------


## Thundercracker

As Karl makes his move, Anna uses the moment of distraction to swing her blade straight for the other ghouls neck to keep him from raising the alarm.

*Spoiler*
Show

attack: str 2+ Weaponry 3 + spec 1 + all out 2 + physical augmentation 2: (10d10)[*5*][*3*][*4*][*10*][*6*][*9*][*7*][*2*][*6*][*6*](58)
Bonus dice because he didnt know I had a sword (gm discretion):  (5d10)[*4*][*9*][*1*][*3*][*7*](24)
9 again: (10d10)[*4*][*10*][*3*][*7*][*7*][*2*][*7*][*8*][*5*][*10*](63)

----------


## Bennosuke

To everyone but Karl, the lagging Ghoul's head simply explodes in a gout of blood and gore, as a hole bursts open on the front of his chest. The air is suddenly filled with the hot smell of blood that stokes the hunger of The Beast. The Ghoul doesn't even have time to scream out, his limp dying body dropped to the floor. 

(OOC: I'm going to consider this a killing blow as Karl is completely invisible, and fired two guns at point blank into an unsuspecting person. However, as per the rules this is a Humanity two level breaking point at one dice, not including benefits of Touchstones ect. I'll give you an extra dice as Karl is in a tough situation and is just doing his job)

The leading Ghoul turns to watch his companion collapse to the floor in a bloody mess, and is taken by surprise by Anna's sword swipe. The jain whips hard into the meat of the man's neck, but rather than biting and cutting through, the momentum of the sword spins the man around and he drops to his knees. One of the Ghoul's hands goes reflexively to the gash in his neck, though he is quiet unable to staunch the flow of viscous crimson that begins to leak from between his fingers. 

(OOC: Anna does 5 lethal damage, almost killing this Ghoul. The surprise round is over and this round the man will be able to apply his defense bonus, which is now dropped to 1 by his damage penalty. We never rolled initiative, but suffice to say I will let Karl and Anna act first. I would consider killing this Ghoul at this point an impassioned killing at Humanity 3, worth 2d10 + touchstone benefits ect)

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna followed through and swung around for a second strike, aiming to silence the ghoul completely before he can react.

*Spoiler*
Show

attacj: str+weapons+spec+ all out (8d10)[*6*][*3*][*9*][*9*][*1*][*3*][*2*][*5*](38)
9again: (7d10)[*9*][*8*][*7*][*5*][*8*][*8*][*10*](55) thats 4 successes for 6 damage, should do it.


Edit: as the ghoul goes down, Anna knelt down to suck some of the blood from the gaping wounds before his heart stopped, to replace what shed used.  She had a feeling she would need all she could get tonight.

----------


## Bennosuke

The ghoul's head comes clean off in one slice. His globe falls forward in the opposite direction of Anna's sword stroke, tumbles over and hits the ground with a soft squish. Blood begins to pool on the concrete, creating a spreading warm layer of crimson so dark it is almost black in the moonlight. It takes a moment for the ghoul's body to topple, falling beside its lost head. Anna bends forward and begins drinking. 

(OOC: Assuming you are going to top off Anna's blood pool? Anna resolves Bestial and gains a beat. As above though, she needs to make a Breaking point check for 2D10 + touchstone + 1 extra dice because Anna is in a tough position just doing her job)

----------


## Daishain

Seeing Anna finish off her ghoul cleanly, Karl steps back to peer around the corner at the front door of the bar, intently watching and listening for any sign that the ruckus had been overheard.

After a few moments, if there's nothing, he turns back to Anna, _"Well that didn't exactly go to plan. No matter, I suggest that we use the gas station supplies to make a few molotovs while we wait for Nova, Aisling, and the others."_

He sends a pulse message to the sheriff and their third coterie member, _//The ghouls on guard are now dead. Party's still ongoing. Meet us at the gas station. The cameras are disabled, and the clerk sleeping things off. Plenty of extra flammables for us to use here, and the roof should make for a good firing position for riflemen.//_


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

In case its needed wits+composure (5d10)[*4*][*8*][*10*][*1*][*3*](26)

----------


## Bennosuke

After Anna is finished filling her gut (is the Beast ever truly sated?) she and Karl cross the street back to the gas station and begin preparing fire grenades. It's all too easy filling emptied beer bottles with gasoline, though of course Karl has to use his card to keep the gasoline flowing. 

Anna and Karl have only filled up a handful of bottles though when a pair of beat up vans missing license plates pull into the gas station. Of course Nova had never replied to Karl's message. Out of the vans pour Nova, Aisling, and eight ghouls; a mixed but somewhat familiar looking lot, many of whom look like they could be members of MS-13 themselves. Nova is the first one out of the van and she slams a matte black assault rifle into Karl's hands. The Sheriff's eyes are almost growing red with anger. Her eyes dart from Karl to Anna and she snarls, "*Took you two long enough! Tell me you took care of everything and we're ready to get set up?*" 

Standing behind Nova and out of her view, Aisling gives her two companions a glance that says, _What the hell is wrong with her?_

----------


## Daishain

Karl's face starts twitching again, _"Yes, we're ready. The guards are dead, and the party is still ongoing. The gas station cameras have been disabled along with the clerk, so we can use it as a firebase and for additional fuel and supplies. Our recon revealed no other potential witnesses in the immediate area."

"I suggest loading much of the explosives you brought into the kitchen in the back of the bar. It can be accessed without anyone in the main area seeing, and there are a number of propane tanks to load up back there to help give the blast some extra punch. Soak the exterior walls in fuel, except for the front so they only have the one exit.

"Then we can set the rest up in position to detonate in their faces as the survivors stumble out the front door."

"The music they have playing in there is making them deaf to the outside, so we should be able to move about relatively freely, but I suggest trying not to push it."_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"Yes, we're ready to go," Anna said, "I need a bigger gun though if you have one, and a few extra mags."

----------


## Bennosuke

In reply to Karl's statement, Nova asks, "*What about the gas station clerk? You took care of him?*" 

Following Karl's reply Nova snarls,"*Let's move quickly!*" speaking as much to the ghouls as she is to her Hounds. Then she turns her attention to Karl and Anna and says, "*Well you are the two Mekhet. I like the plan... so make with the sneaking and let's get this **** underway.*" The Sherriff's tone is mixed with slowly broiling rage and disdain towards her fellow Kindred. "*We'll set up a perimeter and prepare kill zones,*" Nova adds, indicating herself, Aisling and the pack of Ghouls. 

As an afterthought she grabs an assault rifle from one of her underlings and thrusts it into Anna's hands saying, "*Happy? Just remember this is only going to do so much against our main targets in there.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Ill be happier when theyre all dead, Anna said as she accepted the rifle.

Nova could whine all she wanted but a rifle and 100 yards beat an axe to the face any night of the week.

----------


## Daishain

Karl states, indicating some of the ghouls, _"We could use a hand hauling the bulk of the supplies to the back of the building."_

Whether they get the help or not, Karl busies himself with shifting flammables and Nova's makeshift explosives around to the back door of the place. Fuel gets poured around and onto the walls, some of the explosives get carefully placed on the front porch with more fuel used to act as their detonator.

Once everything that could be done outside is done, Karl puts his hands on the back door and motions for quiet as he once again uses his abilities to creak it open, carefully checking to see if the kitchen remains clear.

----------


## Bennosuke

Not only does not one of the ghouls move to help, but one of them, a young man with a shaved head dark skin and darker eyes retorts, "*We can't do your disappearing voodoo. It's all you man.*" He says it as if he were about to spit at Karl's feet. 

When Aisling makes a move to start helping, Nova places a firm hand on her shoulder and growls, "*Let them do it, unless the Shadows have taught you their blood magic. No point getting caught.*" Aisling shakes her head and acquiesces hesitantly. Nova turns her attention back to Karl and Anna and barks, "*Hurry up. Who knows when the party's gonna end.*" 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So it's time for an extended action with goal of 10 successes in three turns or less. The roll will be Strength+Stamina to represent the manual labor of moving the cannisters into place over time, before people start to trickle out of the bar! From a gross calculation standpoint this may be a close one and you may want to consider rolling twice, tallying your results and then consider using a WP for your last roll if you are behind!

----------


## Daishain

Karl grumbles, then reaches out to Aisling, with a pop, both of them completely disappear. His voice is heard from somewhere, _"Any further objections?"_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

2 rolls worth of str+stam+3 from one use of willpower, hopefully that last argument gets some of them to help (11d10)[*2*][*8*][*5*][*7*][*1*][*1*][*2*][*1*][*5*][*9*][*1*](42)
ten again (11d10)[*2*][*1*][*2*][*3*][*2*][*3*][*9*][*3*][*4*][*8*][*5*](42)
Ignore the willpower use and the last three rolls if we actually get enough help here to get it done right.

Oof, only two successes...

----------


## Thundercracker

"This'll all be for nothing if they realize the ghouls are dead..." Anna said.  

Nevertheless, she got to work moving stuff.

*Spoiler*
Show

we dont' know how long we have, so won't be spending willpower regardless.

str + stamina (5d10)[*4*][*3*][*4*][*4*][*4*](19)
str+ stamina (5d10)[*3*][*7*][*1*][*1*][*4*](16)
str+ stamina (5d10)[*1*][*9*][*4*][*9*][*2*](25)
10 again: (10d10)[*8*][*4*][*1*][*10*][*8*][*5*][*4*][*10*][*8*][*3*](61)
that's 2 successes.

----------


## Daishain

With Aisling's help, the work goes a little quicker, but Karl would be sweating by the time they were finished if he still had functioning glands for it. One last push to hurry up and get this done.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

str+stam+2 dice from spending a bp on physical intensity as per Benno's suggestion. (6d10)[*8*][*2*][*6*][*4*][*5*][*1*](26)
ten again (6d10)[*5*][*2*][*4*][*7*][*9*][*8*](35)
Feh, all that and I still only barely made it...

----------


## Bennosuke

As Karl, Anna and Aisling finish up hauling the last few cannisters, and dowsing the outer walls of the bar with gasoline, the music from the jukebox fades out. The three Kindred finish their last bit before rushing back across the street, and dropping their Obfuscation. 

Nova looks at the three with a grin and says, "*All done? Good! Took you long enough.*" She peers out at The Devil's Hole and says, "*Let's get this party started.*" The Gangrel picks up two molotov cocktails, and indicates to one of her Ghouls who comes running over, pulls out a zippo, and lights the two explosive candles. The growing flame on the soaked cloth causes the Beast in each nearby Kindred to hiss growl and whimper. "*Take your positions,*" Nova orders hurriedly, her eyes wide and glowing with the dancing oranges and reds of the flames in her hands, "*Get ready!*"

(OOC: Karl is now down to 7BP)

----------


## Thundercracker

[b]Anna Wu[/b

Karl if you can obfuscate Aisling she might be able to take one of the Brujah from the shadows, Anna said as they got into position.

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods to Anna, _"Lets call that plan B, if one of them busts out of the kill zone. There's going to be a lot of crossfire in that area, and I'm not sure these guys would go out of their way to avoid shooting us even if we didn't go invisible."_

Karl takes up a position off to the side, ready to provide flanking fire.

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna takes up a position at the corner of the kill box so she could see the side of the building as well as the front, in case anyone managed to escape that way.

----------


## Bennosuke

As Karl and Anna took their spots, Nova hurled one and then the other makeshift explosive. Propelled in part by the Grangrel's blood tricks, the two Molotov cocktails did not so much arc as they bulleted in straight lines to crash against the side of the building. Each bottle hit with the sound of shattering glass, popping open in a flower's bloom of orange fire. Anna and Karl had doused the sides and base of the building with gasoline, and the two small fires quickly exploded across the side wall of the building. Flames raced across the tavern, hitting the makeshift explosives and propane tanks by the kitchen's entrance. In a matter of seconds the air was filled with heat that reached all the way to the gas station, and the concussive noise of the propane tanks hitting critical pressure. The leaking propane tanks had been allowed to aerosolize into the kitchen, and soon the windows of the kitchen were exploding outward, shattered by gouts of fire. Shrieks of pure terror and pain could be heard coming from the Devil's Hole, which had now become a literal hellfire. 

Nova stood out in the open, watching the fire with a maniacal grin. The flames danced light and shadows across her face, filling her eyes with ruby orange blood lust. Several of the Ghouls howled and hooted in triumph, some even lowered their weapons to high five each other or clap one another on the back. The entire building was going up in flame. 

Even from this far away, the sight of the terrible raging hungry fire was enough to drive one to Frenzy. Despite Nova's apparent calm, inside all present Kindred, the Beast raged; demanding to be allowed to flee, desperately trying to take control.

(OOC: No one needs to roll for a breaking point as promised. The carnage is enough to clear both Karl and Anna of their Bestial Condition, and give them a beast. However, please give me a roll to resist Frenzy: Resolve + Composure at +1. 

Also, please give me a Wits + Int roll each of you. Also Daishain dont forget that Karl still has his Steadfast condition. )

----------


## Daishain

Karl shakes his head at the ghouls celebrating too early, shouldering his weapon and watching for the first of the Brujah to break out. They'd be weakened and probably half insane from the flames, but he doubted they'd be much less dangerous for all of that.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna grit her teeth at the sound and heat of the flames.  It could destroy her, she knew, and the Beast wanted nothing to do with it, wanted to flee to safety, but she forced it down, barely.

Shut the $&#! up! Anna growled at the ghouls, Eyes on the windows and doors, shoot anything that comes out of there, including the gangers, every one one of them is a Masquerade breach, they all have to die.  If you see a Brujah, call it out so everyone knows where they are.

----------


## Bennosuke

Despite the howling of The Beast in the back of Karl's mind, he remains focused and forces the impulse to run back and down. He can feel the rippling heat coming from the building, but the fear simply fades away and Karl's eyes remain focused on the burning Devil's Hole. He remains resolute in finishing the job he came to accomplish.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Karl's exceptional success gets him an additional WP and I'm going to give you a Beat


The air feels like fire, hot enough to scald Anna's flesh. It's almost painful and The Beast shrieks and begs, and struggles for control. But Anna holds on. She grits her teeth as she tries to ignore the need to flee. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Anna's once success barely allow her to hold on. She gains the Tempted condition pg 307, and a beat as well. The Beast came close to gaining control and remains close to the surface, egging her on to do something terrible and anxiously awaiting for the chance to take over if Anna slips. She has a -1 to resist frenzy again, and can only shed the condition by Frenzying, killing, or interacting with her Touchstone.





> Shut the $&#! up! Anna growled at the ghouls, Eyes on the windows and doors, shoot anything that comes out of there, including the gangers, every one one of them is a Masquerade breach, they all have to die. If you see a Brujah, call it out so everyone knows where they are.


Almost on cue a figure bursts through the window. Flames cover the man's clothing, and plume from his bandanna and face. Screaming as his flesh catches fire, his black maw silhouetted by fangs, Hector's eyes lock on the group of city Kindred across the street. But whatever curses he screams are drowned out by the crackling inferno of the tavern behind him. Impossibly, the Bruja remains on his feet, when so much flame would have turned a normal Kindred to ash. He begins to charge forward, seemingly ignorant of his costume of fire, in a rage of hell driven fury. 

And as Hector charges forward, a second vampire bursts through the front door. This one is Hacha, similarly wreathed in an aura of fire, and he two charges forward, followed by a third Bruja, this one unfamiliar to Karl and Anna.

(OOC: So please give me an initiative roll and your first action in this likely short combat)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

(1d10+6)[*10*]

Anna followed her own advice and called out the Brujahs position.  
One from the window, two from the door, take em down! she yelled.

She fired a medium burst (10 bullets) at the two kindred rushing out the front door.

*Spoiler*
Show

+3dex +firearms1 +medium2 - 2targets +2blood
Hacha: (6d10)[*8*][*10*][*6*][*1*][*5*][*9*](39)
Brujah3: (6d10)[*5*][*10*][*5*][*8*][*6*][*4*](38)
10 again: (8d10)[*8*][*8*][*2*][*6*][*7*][*6*][*10*][*5*](52)

----------


## Daishain

Karl yells out, _"Firewall! Now!"_ As the two brujah speed towards where the rest of the fuel and explosives waited. He fires a burst at Hector's hips and upper legs, hoping to cripple the kindred's mobility

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Dex+firearms+burst (6d10)[*34*]
ten again (6d10)[*34*]
Oops, reroll in OOC thread

----------


## Bennosuke

Before anyone else could respond, Karl begins firing. The machinegun bucks and roars in the Mekhet's ears, kicking out a stream of bullets. He aims first at Hector, the first one out of the building. Shells patter around the charging man wreathed in flames, a few maybe hitting home, but not slowing the undead horror. 

Hector and the others rush across the street, heedless of the hail of gunfire coming from the gas station. 

Anna grits her teeth and sprays gunfire at the two Bruja who had come rushing out of the tavern's front door. She finds Hacha charging straight towards her, and tears the mad vampire apart in a hail of gunfire. It's as if the bullets literally tear the running figure into pieces, severing an arm and then shattering his skull. Hacha combusts into a crumbling pile of flaming ash that scatters across the black highway. 

Anna continues firing and puts a second cluster of bullets into the third Kindred. Her gunfire is joined by a stream of gunfire from several of the Ghouls and before the third vampire can even reach the road, it too is turned to ash. 

But by then Hector is almost across the street. Evan the additional gunfire from the Ghouls and Nova is not enough to stop the senior Bruja and his rage, as he rushes straight for Karl. 

(OOC: Back to the top of the initiative order. Karl will get to attack first, then it will be Hector)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna fueled her actions with vitae and swiveled as quickly as she could to change her line of attack to Hector, tracking his movement with her rifles sight and hoping to stop him before he could reach Karl.  She squeezed the trigger as the sight crossed Hectors form...

*Spoiler*
Show


1bp celerity to move to top of initiative order:
3 dex 1 firearms 2 medium burst : (6d10)[*9*][*9*][*3*][*10*][*1*][*5*](37)
10 again: (6d10)[*2*][*5*][*5*][*1*][*5*][*10*](28)

----------


## Daishain

Frustrated that Nova's group failed to light the firebreak supposed to keep this exact thing from happening, Karl fires again, at the chest this time.

If the maddened monster is still coming his way, the mekhet will retreat, moving in a blur away from Hector.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Mmkay, if Hector's still up after Anna and Karl's attack, using 1 bp to activate Celerity and quickly move away from the charging kindred.
Another attack, medium burst again (6d10)[*5*][*4*][*1*][*10*][*10*][*1*](31)
ten again (6d10)[*9*][*9*][*2*][*5*][*6*][*1*](32)

----------


## Bennosuke

Anna turns, aims, and fires with reflexes faster than humanly possible. The hail of bullets take Hector from the side, not knocking him over but pushing him sideways like a hurricane wind. Rounds punch cherry red holes of fire in the burning vampire, and before he can reach Karl is body seems to ripple then fully combust. Hector goes up in flames, the smell of roasting meat finally taking over the stench of burning gasoline, the heat from the living torch coming off in waves. 

But still he keeps moving forward, each step slow like walking in wet sand. Hands stretched out, grasping for Karl. Karl doesn't even need to move out of the way. From just a few yards away, the Mekhet holds down the trigger and hoses the Bruja with gunfire. Seconds later Hector is crumbling into a large heap of burning ash and bone. 

(OOC: Damn Resiliance makes for some bad mother truckers. Anna is down to 8BP, resolves Tempted and gains a beat. Combat is over. Will let you react)

----------


## Daishain

Karl slumps a bit in relief as the fiery monster finally goes down. He looks to the burning bar, regretting for a moment not having had the chance to take some of the gang members alive for leverage. And perhaps getting that boy out as well. But his hands had been tied, no point in dwelling on it.

He looks to make sure Anna and Aisling are all right before turning to Nova, _"Congratulations sheriff, the first serious violators on your watch have been dealt with, in rather spectacular fashion."_ He thinks to himself, _'all while barely lifting a finger or contributing to the planning, but I'm sure she'll take full credit anyways.'_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna waiting for a moment for anyone else to come out of the burning house, then turned to Aisling.
Cover me, she said, then turned to the ghouls, everyone else fan out to the sides and back, stay back far enough you wont get an axe to the face, and shoot anything that moves.

Anna went to grab the cell phones from the fallen Brujah who charged them from the front door.

----------


## Bennosuke

Tension hangs heavy in the air as the group watch for anyone else to escape the building. But there is nothing more to see or hear from The Devil's Hole but the growing tongues of fire now sprouting out of every window and climbing up the walls to lap at the flat roof. 

Wordlessly, Nova slips away from the group to go into the gas station.

Without the Sheriff, the Ghouls immediately fall in line with Anna's orders, fanning out with guns ready.

Every step Anna takes closer to the building forces the Beast to protest, and Anna finds that her jaw is tensed to the point of hurting. The heat coming off of the building makes Anna's skin feel like dry paper waiting to catch fire, and the smell of smoke and burned flesh stings at the Mekhet's eyes and nose and throat. The process of retrieving the cellphones, is wholly unpleasant, and in every instance the devices are nothing more than molten plastic and glass.

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna cursed to herself at the lost opportunity the cell phones would have provided.  At least the Brujah and all the gang members were dead...

She retreated from the building to get away from the fire, watched for another minute or two, and then signaled to the others to fall back to the gas station and regroup with Karl, Nova, and Aisling.

----------


## Daishain

Karl wonders briefly what Nova is up to, then when the ghouls follow Anna's direction in her absence he realizes it presents an opportunity. 

_"All right, they're dead, we need to clean up and get out of here. I estimate we have five minutes before the first sirens arrive, I suggest we be gone in three. If you brought it here, take it away with you. Yes, that includes the cigarrete butts if you smoked any. If you're not wearing gloves, don't touch anything we can't take with us. Hurry it up, there's a limit to how much evidence can get suppressed, so lets minimize our footprint here."_

----------


## Bennosuke

Gunshots can be heard coming from the gas station mini market. Nova comes marching out and perhaps unaware of, or perhaps ignoring Karl's comments orders, "*Alright everyone, let's get moving! Showed those bastards. Let's get out of here before the Po get here.*" 

The ghouls begin piling into the old beat up van, hooting and cheering as they push into the vehicle. 

But Aisling comes running up to Anna and Karl. A cold look in her eyes, she says, "*I'm going with you guys. **** that woman. Let's go home!*"

----------


## Daishain

Karl looked to the gas station, it sounded like she just killed the clerk. But why? Nova was erratic to say the least, but she had to know the death of an innocent bystander here would only make the political fallout worse. He had a bad feeling about this...

To Aisling he states, _"Yeah, no kidding, but give me just a second, I need to check something."_ Karl moves quickly into the gas station, wanting to see for himself what Nova was leaving the police to find.

----------


## Thundercracker

Why, what did she do? Anna asked Aisling.

----------


## Bennosuke

Nova's van peels out of the gas station as Karl heads back to the gas station shop. He can smell smoke coming from inside as he reaches the swinging glass door, but it is hard to see in through the tinted window and what appears to be mounting smoke. Karl can't see the clerk anywhere inside, but he has to imagine that the growing smoke cloud, which was absolutely suffocating (even for... or maybe especially for a vampire) would have woken him if he were still alive. 

(OOC: Karl can try to enter which will require another Frenzy check at +2) 

Aisling shrugs but says flatly, "*She's just an *******. Did you guys do something to her to piss her off? It seemed like she was intentionally trying to be... well an *******, to use modern English.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna*

We...may have been working with someone raided her compound and took someone she was hiding there, Anna said, that was before you woke up.

A bunch of ghouls may have died in the process and she might blame us for the whole thing, Anna added.

----------


## Daishain

Karl hesitates, but only for a moment, then runs inside, quickly looking around to see exactly what Nova had done. He does not stay long, soon rushing back out, and joining the others as they make for the car.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled 2 successes in ooc thread

----------


## Bennosuke

Anna's statement causes a wicked feral grin to spread across Aisling's face. "*So it is personal,*" she purrs, "*I guess in a way that's better than her just being a stone cold monster.*" The grin fades from the Gangrel's face, replaced by deadly seriousness. "*So, what are we going to do about it?*" she asks, her hands opening and closing tightly, causing Anna to recall the calls that had Aisling had sprouted out of her own fingers. 

************************************************

(OOC: Karl gains the tempted condition)

Karl rushes into the store, struck immediately by the heavy blanket of smoke that slashes at his eyes and forces its way down his throat. It's hot inside, too hot. Karl's skin feels like dried parchment ready to go up in flames, and it crawls as if covered in a million biting ants. 

Nova has somehow set fire to the aisles holding potato chips and candy bars. The smell of gasoline makes Karl think she must have doused parts of the convenience store while she was inside. The growing tongues of fire dance in the fluorescent store light as they reach for the ceiling. Karl finds the store clerk shot once through the head. All the security cameras that he had taken stock of have been destroyed as well, perhaps by gunfire, though Karl can't be sure. There's no sign of any murder weapon or other evidence that Nova was creating a set up, but everything inside Karl is begging him to leave the store!

----------


## Daishain

After quickly assessing things, Karl rushes back out of the store. He still didn't like this, but even if the place wasn't on fire, its not like he had time to investigate further.

As soon as he's out, he calls, _"To the car, quickly. We need to disappear."_

----------


## Bennosuke

The three race away from the gas station, down the long empty strip of freeway toward the car. As they move down the grassy vacant field that runs along the road, the sound of sirens and the flashing red lights of maybe an ambulance or a fire truck begin to grow close, growing in size and proximity along the horizon of the night's sky. 

(OOC: Not to delay things, but I need to know if the group is going to hide or keep going)

----------


## Daishain

Karl reaches out to his companions, drawing them both into the shadows with him. *"Stay close, but keep moving to the car, we can't let these brave first responders see us."*

----------


## Bennosuke

Secreted away from sight by Kar'ls blood magic, the three vampires remain out of sight as they rush back to their car. Unmolested in their retreat, the coterie piles into the vehicle and drives back to Seacliff, winding their way up through the hills back into San Francisco. Unless the group has other plans, they are able to return to their haven with a little over an hour before sunrise. By now there are few Kine driving, and even fewer walking the streets. 

(OOC: Can move on to the next night, unless anyone cares to do anything, or the players want to plan or react to the night's events)

----------


## Daishain

Karl is seething on the drive back, _"Something has to change in regards to Nova. I had hoped to be able to work with her, but it seems she's determined to make that impossible. Aisling, you spent more time in her presence than the rest of us. Did she say anything in particular regarding her motivations?"_

Given his hunger after the night's exertions, Karl would keep an eye out for an easy feeding opportunity on the way back to the haven. It was unlikely at this time of night, but one never knew for sure, and it would be better than waking the next night ravenous...

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna*

Once in the car, Anna reflected on the events.  She pulled out her phone and looked up the contact for Gunner.  He hadnt been at the Devils hole, nor had the woman whod been the leader the last time.  Were they still alive?  

She typed out a message: wtf did you guys do?  The new prince is pissed.

She debated a moment before hitting send.  If any other Kindred found it, she could always say she was trying to draw them out and finish the job.  It wasnt completely untrue either, best to keep options open, if they were there.  Before she could think on it further, she sent the text and kept her hand on her phone in case a reply came in.

*Spoiler*
Show

at least I think it was gunner who wasnt there.. let me know if I got the name wrong

----------


## Bennosuke

> Karl is seething on the drive back, "Something has to change in regards to Nova. I had hoped to be able to work with her, but it seems she's determined to make that impossible. Aisling, you spent more time in her presence than the rest of us. Did she say anything in particular regarding her motivations?"


In the backseat, Aisling shrugs. Karl doesn't need any light in the car to see the gesture. "*Not really,*" she says flatly, "*she pretty much ignored me the entire time. I was mostly trying to figure out what was going on and why she was being such a... well a jerk.*" 




> She typed out a message: wtf did you guys do? The new prince is pissed.
> 
> As Karl drives, there really isn't anyone out of the road for an "easy feeding". Even other cars are few and far between, except on the 101, the main freeway going between Daly City and San Francisco. 
> 
> She debated a moment before hitting send. If any other Kindred found it, she could always say she was trying to draw them out and finish the job. It wasnt completely untrue either, best to keep options open, if they were there. Before she could think on it further, she sent the text and kept her hand on her phone in case a reply came in.


(OOC: That is correct regarding his name)

The message to Gunner goes through. But no matter how long Anna waits, the '_delivered_' message never changes over to '_read_'. Maybe he was ignoring her, or maybe he was asleep... though it was still a little early to be taken by the day torpor.

----------


## Daishain

Karl shakes his head, _"All right then, we'll need to stay on our toes."

"We left a huge mess back there. There's no was we could have hid all of the evidence, but she managed to make it so we couldn't even take the shells with us. If just one of those idiot ghouls left fingerprints on them and is also in the criminal database, its going to be tough to cover this up. Chances are if there is trouble, Nova will attempt to blame it on us. We had best speak with the Prince before then, make sure the truth is the first version of events he hears."_

He keeps driving on towards the Haven.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"I didn't even think about that," Anna said, "hopefully they just blame it on gang warfare, with all the cars and motorcycles in the parking lot."

----------


## Bennosuke

Piping up from the backseat Aisling says, "*He's the Prince, right? And at top Invictus, right? I though you guys had a whole network for maintaining the Masquerade. Doesn't Prince D'Agostino have connections he can pull or something?*" She sounds truly surprised by Anna and Karl's concern and mutters under her breath, "*The Witches make it sound like you guys are some super connected conspiracy network or something.*"

----------


## Daishain

_"That's true, but there are limits. We can silence a few people, make some evidence disappear easily enough, but the bigger the case, the harder it is to keep quiet. In the next 24 hours the local police will call in Federal agents. For something this big, they'll quickly assemble a team of several dozen people sifting through and analyzing the evidence left behind, they're all encouraged and trained to preserve evidence and be suspicious if it disappears, and they'll be led by some of the best investigative minds in the entire world."_

Karl shakes his head, _"Its not impossible to cover this up in spite of that, but leaving easy evidence behind like that leads to it being an absolutely huge hassle."_

----------


## Bennosuke

"*So are we calling the Prince now?*" Aisling says pulling out her borrowed phone. She holds it out like a dead rat... except Aisling probably liked dead rats, and the implication is of course that she would prefer not to be the bearer of bad news.

----------


## Daishain

Karl sighs and nods, hitting the autodial for the Prince's phone.

----------


## Bennosuke

Perhaps unsurprisingly, the line does not pick up, but nor does it go to voicemail. Even less surprising, Karl's phone begins to ring within a minute; the call coming from The Prince's childe, Tony. "*Good evening Karl,*" he says flatly, his voice being broadcast via speakerphone, "*We were informed that the night's business is taken care of.*"

----------


## Daishain

Karl keeps driving, _"It has, but it was more of a mess than I would have liked. The ghouls Nova brought left behind all sorts of potential traces, and she killed an innocent unnecessarily. Cleaning this up could be problematic."_

----------


## Bennosuke

There is a short pause before Tony replies, and when he does there is a poorly hidden touch of frustration. "*Noted,*" he replies, "*What potential traces? And please tell me things were... taken care of in total?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna*

We killed all the Brujah and everyone else there, if thats what youre asking, Anna said, we didnt actually comb through the place though since it was on fire and the emergency response was on the way.  There are shell casings everywhere, and we didnt see the body of the gas station attendant, no idea how he was killed.

Karl took care of the surveillance though, so at least theres that, Anna added.

----------


## Daishain

_"The most likely issue would be the casings left behind. The ghouls weren't being careful, so I very much doubt they avoided leaving fingerprints on them. Tried to get the group to quickly clean them up, but Nova had them peel out first. Just three pairs of hands weren't enough to sweep the area before emergency services arrived."_ Karl thinks back to how else this could go wrong,

_"They also parked pretty close to the site off the road, a good investigator might be able to use the tire tracks to trace back to the truck they were using if it was seen on cameras heading to or from there. I suggest getting someone to edit its registry or perhaps backdate a stolen vehicle report, and then make the vehicle itself disappear."

"It is also worth mentioning that not all of the Brujah known to be in that group were present. This may or may not actually be an issue. The missing pair were leaders that kept the others in check, advising them to avoid violating the laws of our city among other things. I consider it likely that if they are not already dead, they were cut off from the rest and not complicit in the killings, but I cannot guarantee that without looking into the matter a little more."
_

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Christ, you guys really don't get along,*" Tony says with a very mortal frustration that should be uncharacteristic for a vampire with his level of authority, but is perhaps not too surprising. "*Look, I get what you are saying,*" he says steadying his voice, "*but wouldn't it be far more suspicious if there were no prints and no casings left behind? Trust me, I don't love relying on the Rabble this much either, but Nova's good, she knows what she is doing. Her ghouls are mostly recruited from a couple of street gangs out of Oakland, and I'm sure their gear is chosen accordingly. We'll throw some money at this and put pressure and spin in the right places to make sure this gets pegged as gang violence and not much more. MS-13 was there as well, right?*" He pauses for a long moment, perhaps trying to collect himself, but when he does there is a hurried nature in his voice, "*I get it that things were not ideally managed, but that's the nature of blood hunts. We can bring this to the public and show that it was taken care of; that's what matters! I'll speak with my Sire, and we'll do what we can to sew up any minor breaches in The Masquerade. But The Prince chose your Coterie for Hounds because he believes in your ability to get the job done, and to keep an eye on Nova. We need her, and we need you to work with her, and reign her in when you can. Just... just do your best with it god damn it!*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Wow, this guy was under some pressure... she needed to calm him down.

Tony.  Its ok, Anna said, thanks to Karls plan, we wasted three Brujah with no casualties.  Tonights a win, a big one.  Yeah it could have been cleaner but the way I see it, its better for the Prince to know the risks so he can be prepared in case we need to cover anything up, than for him to get blindsided later.  Whether or not anything needs to be done or were just going to wait and see, well, thats up to him right? 

Also, Nova _did_ agree to go along with the plan instead of just kicking down the door, so maybe we _can_ steer her from time to time, Anna said. 

*Spoiler*
Show

trying to get on Tonys good side here and get him to see Anna as more of an ally.
Presence + expression (4d10)[*10*][*4*][*2*][*8*](24)
Bonus dice if you want to add any for saying what he wants to hear: (4d10)[*4*][*9*][*3*][*9*](25)
10 again: (4d10)[*5*][*3*][*7*][*1*](16)

----------


## Daishain

_"Nine, nine brujah, just because six weren't strong enough to get out of the initial fireball don't forget about them. And yeah, we're mainly concerned with making sure we're prepared in advance to handle the fallout from this affair, rather than reacting to whatever the kine investigators find."_

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Thank you,*" Tony says with clear relief, leaving a small pause before adding softly "*Anna... and Karl.*" 

Aisling chimes in from the back seat, "*Don't forget about me!*"

"*Oh, and you too Aisling!*" Tony says quickly. He takes an all to mortal sigh of relief before adding, "*This will do just fine. I suppose we will also have to be on the look out for any retaliation... assuming there's any Bruja left to retaliate. If you can, keep you're... finger on the pulse of things. Let us, AND Nova know if you catch any signs of trouble.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Sure thing Tony, Anna said, lets go hunting one of these nights.

She sent a Pulse to Nova: _Congrats, 9 dead Brujah and no casualties.  Is there going to be a celebration?_

----------


## Daishain

Karl keeps driving, they still needed to discuss the other issues, but as long as the prince was made aware in advance of the practical problems, the rest could wait. It certainly wouldn't help to bring Nova's attitude problems up when Tony was already getting the impression that they were whining.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Oh sure, sure,*" Tony says in an almost distracted manner, "*let's definitely do that one of these nights. Anyways, anything else? Sun is coming soon, and I've got more business to take care of before I can go to bed.*"

There is a delay before Nova's reply comes back, "_Maybe another night! Good work anyway._"

----------


## Daishain

Karl looks to Anna and Aisling for confirmation before replying, _"I believe that is all, at least for this night."_

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna replied to Nova with a few fire emojis and a thumbs up.

Yeah, cant wait to see what happens tomorrow, Anna replied sarcastically.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Act 4 Scene iv*

"_Night is real. Night is not an absence of light, but in fact, it is daytime that is a brief respite from the looming darkness..._"

-Guillermo Del Toro, The Strain


Karl was awoken by the sudden awareness that someone else was in his room. The Beast's hackles immediately rose, his brain and body suddenly flooded with both terror and anger. He felt the presence more than he saw it, knew not where this other one was. 

It was dark in the room, not that it truly mattered, but as he pulled himself from his torpid slumber, Karl caught the red reflective eyes staring at him. "*I'm... so hungry,*" Gabe muttered from the corner of the room, "*I... I didn't realize I could feel so hungry. It's like my heart is so empty, burning with hunger, like I am starving to death. Let's hunt...*" 

Instinctively Karl checked the time by whatever mechanism was available to him in the room. 5:30PM; still early, perhaps the sun had only just set. He had about an hour and a half maybe before he had to be at the airport to pick up Frank. Karl was hungry... but it might be cutting it close going out for a feed if Gabe was slow or bumbled too much. 

**************************************************  ************

Anna's waking was far less startling, there was no one in her room watching her. She had the luxury of not having any single pressing thing. But as Anna began her day, a text message from Katie popped up on her phone, "_Hey did you get my email? My mom says I can stay at your place!_"

Anna remembered her offer via email the night before (OOC: See page 5 of this thread), where she had offered to let her cousin stay at her old haven for a bit. Perhaps Anna would have to do some cleaning of the place before letting Katie in, make it more... suitable for a mortal. 

If Anna checks her emails, she sees that Katie had sent a reply email in the morning, while Anna had slumbered. The email reads, "_Hey Ann, 

It sounds like I can stay at your place. Just let me know and I'll pack some things up. I really appreciate it. I need to get out of the house if you know what I mean. Anyway, let me know, maybe we could hang out a little bit too? I know it sounds stupid, but I need to talk to someone about everything. TTYL. 

-Katie_" 

*Spoiler: [email protected] All*
Show

Deduced blood points for waking and for healing, both characters now at 6/10

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

_You can come over in about 90 mins, if you dont mind a little mess.  Better eat first too, I havent gone shopping in a while,_, Anna replied to Katie, _of course we can hang_.

In the meantime, Anna heads to the Rack for a hunt to temporarily slake her thirst.

----------


## Bennosuke

Katie's text comes almost immediately, "_Great. See you soon. Thank you so much!_"

(OOC: As always, give me a roll appropriate to how you see Anna hunting, +2 if Anna is going out to the rack. Let me know if there is anything in particular she is looking for, though if you get too specific I might start applying negative modifiers)

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna wanted to avoid getting into any scuffles in case Katie was early, so she went to a bar in the Rack to see if she could find someone looking for company who would make a quick feed.  The Thirst was making itself known quite insistently after the previous night's exertions, so she won't be very picky about where: back alley, public restroom, shady motel, it was all the same to her.

*Spoiler*
Show

presence + socialize +2: (7d10)[*8*][*1*][*10*][*5*][*4*][*3*][*8*](39)
10 again: (7d10)[*2*][*4*][*8*][*10*][*8*][*8*][*3*](43)

----------


## Daishain

Karl gets up, slowly, deciding not to comment on the intrusion, this time. _"I was planning on that already, there were some exertions last night that drained me. We should talk as well, if you have not heard the meeting I left you for turned into a rather consequential matter."_

As he's getting dressed for a quick hunt he states, _"We will need to complete this hunt quickly. I'm due to pick up Fred in about an hour and a half. Speaking of whom. I hate having to ask this, but do I need to worry about you causing trouble for him?"_

----------


## Bennosuke

Anna heads straight to Temple Dragon, the second floor dive bar in China Town that served as a hunting ground for the San Francisco Ordo. Newt, the Vietnamese ghoul with a thinning black combover was running the bar. But this early in the evening, there was only one patron, a young man with a sharp jaw and sharper eyes that jumped from his drink to the door when Anna entered. His face was flushed from the clear spirit he was drinking, the stench of vodka reached Anna's nose from across the room. If she watched TV regularly, perhaps Anna would have recognized his face from a commercial; he certainly looked like he belonged in television. 

Though Newt gave Anna a nod and a smile when she entered, the boy at the bar was up on his feet, trying his best to give her a winning grin. "*Welcome,*" he said with a flourish of his hand, as if he were about to give her a stage dive, "*uh, come here. Come, sit here and have a drink; on me of course.*" Newt was doing his best to hide the grin that spread across his wormy face. 

(OOC: Again, prey randomly chosen via the V5 core book) 

**************************************************  **********

Gabe moans when Karl finishes, as if his words were giving the fledgeling a splitting headache. "*Oh, no I didn't hear about it. How could I have?*" he says, one hand clawing at his skull as he crosses the room to Karl's "bed" till he can place his other hand on his Sire's. Grasping Karl's shoulder, he pulls as if trying to lead Karl to the door. "*Let's go, you can tell me as we go. Let's feed. I need to. I need to feed.*" 

Karl could see that his childe was struggling with his Hunger. It was not uncommon for fledgelings to burn through blood quickly, going into withdrawal and even risking Frenzy regularly; and it looked like Gabe was very very close to the edge. His face was deathly pale, his eyes bagged, dark and shattered in lines of spidery red vessels.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna made an almost imperceptible nod to Newt as she entered, then stopped when the young man addressed her.  She looked at him for a moment as if deciding, then slowly moved towards the bar.  She forced blood through her veins to make her appearance less frightening, and the effort made her even thirstier.  She pushed the Beast down.

_Patience, soon we will feed.
_
A drink? Well I definitely need one, she said, what do you suggest?

She will drink and encourage him to drink more before suggesting they move to the back, where shell ask him to close his eyes for a nice surprise.

Anna will take 4 from this relatively healthy guy and then go excuse herself to the restroom where she will puke up the alcohol.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna made an almost imperceptible nod to Newt as she entered, then stopped when the young man addressed her.  She looked at him for a moment as if deciding, then slowly moved towards the bar.  She forced blood through her veins to make her appearance less frightening, and the effort made her even thirstier.  She pushed the Beast down.

_Patience, soon we will feed.
_
A drink? Well I definitely need one, she said, what do you suggest?

She will drink and encourage him to drink more before suggesting they move to the back, where shell ask him to close his eyes for a nice surprise.

Anna will take 4 from this relatively healthy guy and then go excuse herself to the restroom where she will puke up the alcohol.  Then if hes still in the bar area or hanging around, shell tell him he doesnt look so good and suggest he head home to sleep off whatever is bothering him.  

Plenty of time to get home to meet her cousin.

----------


## Bennosuke

> Anna made an almost imperceptible nod to Newt as she entered, then stopped when the young man addressed her. She looked at him for a moment as if deciding, then slowly moved towards the bar. She forced blood through her veins to make her appearance less frightening, and the effort made her even thirstier. She pushed the Beast down.
> 
> Patience, soon we will feed.
> 
> A drink? Well I definitely need one, she said, what do you suggest?


The man's winning smile is replaced for just a moment with a small hungry grin, and it takes him a moment to compose himself. Turning up the charm, the man says, "*Oh, well a grey goose and soda.*" He turns his attention to Newt momentarily and without waiting for Anna's reply, repeats the order. "*On me,*" he says very proudly, sliding back onto his stool and inviting Anna to join him. Assuming Anna joins him, the man leans over and introduces himself. "*I'm Carlos Guerrera,*" he says, as if expecting Anna to recognize the name, "*and you are...?*"

(OOC: Want to RP through this a little; trying to not let feeding scenes just become about "refueling" if you know what I mean)

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods, it seems he wouldn't be getting through to Gabe, not really, until he'd slaked his thirst. _"Then let's go. Its a little early for the really drunk, lets head for the stores. Plenty of tired but healthy young men and women closing up and thinking of little other than getting home."
_
Karl leads the way, heading for local shops that he knows are closing up at about this time, looking for employees locking the places down.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Using obfuscate to mingle around such an area and pick someone off, so wits+stealth? (5d10)[*10*][*2*][*5*][*4*][*1*](22)
ten again (5d10)[*7*][*2*][*2*][*6*][*5*](22)

----------


## Thundercracker

> The man's winning smile is replaced for just a moment with a small hungry grin, and it takes him a moment to compose himself. Turning up the charm, the man says, "*Oh, well a grey goose and soda.*" He turns his attention to Newt momentarily and without waiting for Anna's reply, repeats the order. "*On me,*" he says very proudly, sliding back onto his stool and inviting Anna to join him. Assuming Anna joins him, the man leans over and introduces himself. "*I'm Carlos Guerrera,*" he says, as if expecting Anna to recognize the name, "*and you are...?*"
> 
> (OOC: Want to RP through this a little; trying to not let feeding scenes just become about "refueling" if you know what I mean)


*Anna Wu*

"Tia," Anna replied with a small smile that she let fade as she looked a little closer. 

"Hey... did I see you on TV?" she asked.

----------


## Bennosuke

Gabe follows Karl out of their haven, moving like a man in a fugue. Karl drives them out towards The Central Richmond, where there are a number of small shops and cafes that would be likely to be closing. The neighborhood was traditionally Russian and Chinese, but of late there were more young white kids looking to capitalize on the slightly cheaper apartments in the area. 

Gabe was not well off. His face was damp, and mottled purple, red and pale. The neonate was clearly having trouble learning how to fully master The Blood, and had been burning through it playing with The Blush of Life. Sweat beaded on Gabe's brow, as he stared out the passenger side window darkly at the passing city lights. He looked like a man in the midst of a bad fever, or perhaps a heroine withdrawal. 

It took an irritating amount of time till Karl found what he was looking for, made worse by the frequent moans and anxious glances that Gabe kept giving him. But finally, they passed a small book store on the corner of a side street, where a young woman was locking up. She was likely Chinese, likely in high school, dressed in an oversized pink hoody and torn designer jeans. When Karl and Gabe passed by, the lights of the bookstore were still on, but the sign on the door had been flipped to "closed", and the girl inside seemed to be finishing up the job of shelving a few books on a cart. She did not see the two vampires watching her from the other side of the shop window. 

"*She looks... perfect,*" Gabe moaned, his hands pressed against the glass as he watched with languid hunger. "*I'm so so hungry Karl. I... can I have her?*" His pink tongue snuck across his teeth, fangs already protracted. 

**************************************************  *************

"*Nice to meet you Tia,*" the man says excitedly, clinking his glass to Anna's. Her question clearly excites and flatters Carlos, who replies, "*You did? Ya, you did! I uh, I've been in a couple of Axe Body Spray commercials recently.*" He lifts up an arm to pose while flexing an only mildly impressive bicep for Anna. 

As Anna works her mark, she catches Newt's eye, who nods his head towards the hall way that led to the bathrooms. They were single stall rooms that locked and had been specially sound proofed for just such occasions. He gives Anna a sad nervous smile, before disappearing through the double doors that lead from the bar to the kitchen.

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna watched Newt go then turned back to Carlos.

He must really trust us to leave us alone with the bar, she said.

After Carlos responds shell smile (or laugh) and say:  hmm ok.  I need to run to the ladies first, Ill be right back.

Once there, shell fiddle with the door then call back out to the bar.

Carlos, do you think you could help me with this lock? she asked, I cant figure it out.

----------


## Bennosuke

> Anna watched Newt go then turned back to Carlos.
> 
> He must really trust us to leave us alone with the bar, she said.


Carlos looks over his shoulder to see the bar empty, his eyes lighting first with surprise, then with devilish excitement. "*He must,*" Carlos says excitedly, eyes darting from the unattended bar to the kitchen doors, then back again. He gives Anna a wink, before leaning across the bar to grab the bottle of Grey Goose, and a pair of shot glasses and pour them each a dram of the toxic clear liquid. Passing the shot to Anna almost forcefully, Carlos says, "*Cheers*" pounding his shot if/when she does. 




> After Carlos responds shell smile (or laugh) and say: hmm ok. I need to run to the ladies first, Ill be right back.
> 
> Once there, shell fiddle with the door then call back out to the bar.
> 
> Carlos, do you think you could help me with this lock? she asked, I cant figure it out.


Carlos watches Anna walk off, eyes hungry, letting her see him scarfing her body with his eyes. When Anna calls him, Carlos comes dutifully sauntering to the bathroom. His face is now flush, his eyes glassy with intoxication. "*Jeeze, you already a little tipsy,*" he says, attempting to neg his quarry, "*Or is there something else I can help you with?*" Almost reflexively, Carlos' hand slides down the front of his pants, patting his filling crotch.

----------


## Daishain

Karl looks around once more before replying, _"Yes, but only if you go slow. Feed the beast slowly, don't let it feed itself. This one should not die because you were too eager. Look for the dark places away from the cameras, and take her there. Focus and go slow, and you will know what to do."_

The mekhet was frustrated, it had taken too long to find this one already, chances are he wouldn't find another before he had to meet Fred, but denying Gabe now for his own feeding seemed a good way to make it more likely that he'll go into a frenzy and cause all sorts of problems.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*I thought you said we do not have to worry about cameras,*" Gabe responds almost reflexively, a hint of the man's old sharp mind breaking through the fugue of hunger. But he shakes his head, catching his insolence before Karl can even reply and says quickly, "*I'll... I'll be careful.*" He opens the store door, a bell tinkling as he enters. 

The girl looks up from her work, but as the door closes, Karl cannot hear what she says. Gabe puts his hands up, showing he means no harm, though again, Karl can only imagine what lie the man was spinning. Lowering one hand, Gabe points to the back of the store, and the girl nods, as if in understanding. She points as well, and then after giving Gabe one hesitant look, begins to walk briskly towards the back. Gabe follows, and then the two are out of sight. 

Karl waits for what seems like too long. And only when he is about to rush into the shop does Gabe return. The man's eyes are wide, his face healthy. The mottled pallour is gone from Gabe's countenance, and there is a lively kick to his step. "*I'm... sorry that took so long. I feel much better,*" he says apologetically, trying to give Karl a warming smile.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Carlos looks over his shoulder to see the bar empty, his eyes lighting first with surprise, then with devilish excitement. "*He must,*" Carlos says excitedly, eyes darting from the unattended bar to the kitchen doors, then back again. He gives Anna a wink, before leaning across the bar to grab the bottle of Grey Goose, and a pair of shot glasses and pour them each a dram of the toxic clear liquid. Passing the shot to Anna almost forcefully, Carlos says, "*Cheers*" pounding his shot if/when she does. 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlos watches Anna walk off, eyes hungry, letting her see him scarfing her body with his eyes. When Anna calls him, Carlos comes dutifully sauntering to the bathroom. His face is now flush, his eyes glassy with intoxication. "*Jeeze, you already a little tipsy,*" he says, attempting to neg his quarry, "*Or is there something else I can help you with?*" Almost reflexively, Carlos' hand slides down the front of his pants, patting his filling crotch.


*Anna*

Anna drank the extra liquor and felt it settle next to the other one in her stomach. 
Then when he sauntered over, she only wanted to drink, and drink....
_gross_, she thought as he patted himself.  

Umm, help me lock the door first, she said, giving him room to come into the restroom with her.  

With him bent over and facing the door, it was almost too easy.  As soon as the lock clicked, she was on him, wrapping her arms around his and whispering into his ear: trust me.

Then she went for the neck and the large blood vessels she knew were there.

*Spoiler*
Show

anna will take 4

----------


## Daishain

_"We don't need to worry about being identified on camera. But a blurry man being seen on camera drinking someone's blood presents a different sort of issue, whether or not it can be traced back to us in particular."_

Later, Karl nods in approval at the successful hunt, _"How's her condition?"_

As they depart the scene, Karl looks around, hoping against the odds that there's someone else that he can grab for himself available right away...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

wits+stealth again, probably need several successes to get this done in time (5d10)[*5*][*10*][*9*][*7*][*5*](36)
ten again (5d10)[*8*][*10*][*5*][*5*][*8*](36)

----------


## Bennosuke

Barely looking, Carlos reaches over and locks the door behind him, eyes glassy as he stares at Anna with his Cheshire cat's grin. Anna moves in and his hands immediately begin searching her body until his fangs sink in, then his arms spasm slightly and his body goes rigid against Anna. "*Oh,*" he moans, eyes closing as he suddenly finds himself lost in the pleasure of The Kiss. The man's pulse thrums in Anna's ears and she can feel the oscillating blood pressure pushing into fingers and her toes as she begins to feed. Anna was hungry, and she drinks and drinks, pushing forward as the man's heart beat quickens and his breathing becomes shallow. His blood is sweet, strong and filled with confidence and hope. She gulps down her fill, closing the two puncture wounds with quick work of her tongue, lowering Carlos down as his body goes limp. She was nowhere near killing the man, but he would likely have more than a bad hang over the next day, having lost a significant quantity of blood. He's completely unconscious, and Anna is left laying him on the hard concrete floor of the dingy bathroom. 

(OOC: Anna is back to 10/10; updated in her character box. She has done four lethal damage to Carlos. I've updated her character sheet. I assume we are ready to move on to meeting up with Katie, but I will let you post in case Anna wants to do anything, such as touch base with Newt or interact with Carlos' unconscious body before leaving.)

**************************************************  ***********




> "We don't need to worry about being identified on camera. But a blurry man being seen on camera drinking someone's blood presents a different sort of issue, whether or not it can be traced back to us in particular."


Gabe nods off Karl's concern, irritation flashing across his languid face momentarily. "*Sure sure,*" he replies before stepping into the shop. 




> Later, Karl nods in approval at the successful hunt, "How's her condition?"


Gabe shrugs, trying his best to exude confidence in his still fanged smile, "*Eh, she's fine... sleeping now. Didn't kill her, I swear... and I licked the wound clean and all that, just like you taught me.*" He looks back inside the bookstore momentarily before turning back to Karl and saying, "*I'm uh, I'm ready to go whenever you are. Feeling much better.*" 




> As they depart the scene, Karl looks around, hoping against the odds that there's someone else that he can grab for himself available right away...


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So Karl has a half hour left as we previously stated he had an hour and a half to get some hunting in. The core book recommends a -3 modifier if trying to hunt within 30 minutes. This drops Karl's pool to 2D10, but luckily you rolled really well and still got 2 successes. See below:


Gabe follows Karl down the street, but not a master of Obfuscate, stays behind when his master urges him to stay hidden. They only have to go a few blocks till Karl catches sight of a silver haired man in an expensive blue pinstripe suit, walking down the sidewalk alone distracted by his cellphone conversation. "*Hi darling,*" the man says, putting on what is clearly a soothing honey sweet voice, "*daddy is leaving work now. Please tell mommy he's sorry he's getting out late, but that daddy is coming home now.*" The man was grinning, his magnetic blue eyes and perfect smile lit by the voice on the other end of the phone. He was so unaware of Karl, so defenseless.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna poured the rest of her drink over Carlos shirt and left him on the floor of the bathroom.  
Newt? Anna called as she left the bathroom, and Carlos.

Assuming nobody else is there: he passed out in the bathroom, she said.  Then she pulled a few bills, $200, from her purse and slid them across the bar.  From there, if she had time, she stopped by the supermarket to pick up some food and drinks for Katie, and headed to her house.

----------


## Bennosuke

There is no one else in the Temple Dragon when Anna comes out, but Newt appears quickly. The Ghoul gives her a curt bow of the head before giving her a yellowed grin and saying, "*I'll take care of it Miss Anna.*" He slides a hand across the desk to rescue the bills that Anna left. 

He follows Anna to the door, putting out a "Closed" sign and locking the door behind the vampire so that he can clean up. 

Anna heads back to her car to finally meet Katie.

(OOC: Okay, we're going to move on to meeting up with Katie, but can I have a little descriptor of Anna's old haven? I am imagining a small studio apartment somewhere, but I don't want to speak for you since somehow we never really went into much detail about it.)

----------


## Daishain

Leaving Gabe to observe from a distance, Karl drifts over behind the man. If it seems he's just finishing up with the call, he'll wait for the man to hang up before moving in. If not he'll wait for "daddy" to stop talking and listen so there's no interruption in voice.

Either way, he'll slip up behind the man, gently folding into him as he brings his fangs to the man's neck. A heartbeat, two, and he's licking the wound closed and slipping away while the businessman is still dazed.

As he returns to Gabe he simply states, _"Let us plan to hunt towards the end of this night as well. Aside from it being good practice, your hunger is more difficult to control because you are new to this existence. Sating it before sleep may help."_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Going easy and only taking 2 BP to bring myself up to 8/10. If he's still on the phone, there might be a decent chance the fellow simply has a long pause before resuming the conversation and going on his way.

----------


## Bennosuke

Karl is able to grab the man just as he is sliding his cellphone into the pocket of his fancy jacket. The man only startles for a moment before Karl's fangs sink in. Biting his prey from behind, it is easiest to go for the external jugular, a thready vessel that sits on top of the worm-like sternocleidomastoid. The sighs heavily, knees almost buckling, a hand going up to Karl's face instinctively. The sweet tang of blood fills Karl's mouth, The Beast cackling with delight. This man's blood was rich with this wealthy man's smug satisfaction and pride. Rarely was a Kine's blood so strongly flavored with a single powerful emotion, and The Beast begins to rale when Karl pulls away after only a short feed. 

When Karl releases the man, he stumbles to his hands and knees, grime smearing the bright blue patterning of his suit trousers. He looks up in confusion, but of course Karl is behind the man. Drunkly he scrabbles to try to see who was behind him, mind still numb with the feed as he struggles to figure out what just happened. 

When he finally turns, will Karl still be there?

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Karl's character sheet is updated to 8/10. Also, never got a final reply from you in the OOC thread. See the last page if you missed it.

----------


## Bennosuke

When the business man turns to identify his assailant, struggling to figure out what just happened to him, Karl has already receded into the shadows.

Minutes later a few blocks away...




> As he returns to Gabe he simply states, "Let us plan to hunt towards the end of this night as well. Aside from it being good practice, your hunger is more difficult to control because you are new to this existence. Sating it before sleep may help."


Gabe nods his head, a new life and intensity in his eyes. "*I agree,*" he says with excessive animation, "*the hunger is terrible! How do you not go through multiple feedings in a night? I'm already starting to feel hungry again... it's like it's never ending or something.*" Gabe walks with Karl, following his Sire back to their car. 

**************************************************  **

Anna departs Temple Dragon for her old haven in South San Francisco. When she turns her car down the quiet cul-de-sac, her headlights play across Katie's silhouette, the young woman wearing a baggy hoodie, and some jeans, a large backpack slung over one shoulder. She turns and waves at Anna as she pulls into the driveway, a tired smile playing on her face. 

By the time Anna is stepping out of her car, Katie is already running over, catching her cousin in an embrace before she's managed to close the door. "*Oh my god,*" Katie says, her warm vital flesh pressed against the vampire's, "*it's so so good to see you.*" Though Katie's smile is ear to ear, there is a tired sad look in her eyes. 

(OOC: Activate blush of life?)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

*Spoiler*
Show

Yes blush of life


"Oof," Anna said as Katie crashed into her.  

"Wow, yeah, you too," Anna said as she patted her cousin's back, "this is going to be exactly what you need, I guarantee it.  C'mon, let's get these groceries inside, and then you can tell me everything." 

Anna led by example and grabbed a pair of bags and moved into the kitchen.  It had been years since she'd had to prepare food or eat, but the old habits came right back as she started automatically stocking shelves and the fridge and freezer, each item going into its proper spot.  

"Are you hungry?  Do you want a drink?" Anna asked as she waved a bottle of red in her cousin's direction.  Katie was under age but she figured the girl could use a glass of wine to take the edge off.  If Katie accepts, Anna will pour a glass for both of them. 

Once the groceries were away and the car was safely in the garage, Anna moved to the living room and flipped on the television, turning the volume low so it only provided some background noise.  

"Okay, so, spill," Anna asked. 

*Spoiler*
Show


She'll let Katie lead the conversation, but Anna would like to know: 
1. What Katie remembers of the abduction.
2. How she feels about Jay's death.
3. How she's feeling in general. 
4. What happened between her and Celestine that she wants to get away from her family for a while.
5. What she wants to do while she's staying at Anna's place.
6. Is she injured at all, or is she fully recovered?

----------


## Daishain

_"It gets easier as time goes on, but no, it never truly ends. These next few days are crucial Gabriel, you must learn control. Soon I will need to present you to the court as my childe. Any perceived weakness at that time will hurt both of us."

"Have you had a chance to test your new abilities? We should identify what gifts you already have."_

Karl continues heading for the car and then the airport, leaving it up to Gabe whether or not the ghoul follows.

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: Anna has Blush of Life active and is down to 9 bp)

As Anna begins to unpack, Katie does her best to help, carrying in bags and unloading them. Taking a gaze around Anna's empty kitchen she whistles and says playfully, "*You weren't kidding when you said you needed to get groceries!*"




> "Are you hungry? Do you want a drink?" Anna asked as she waved a bottle of red in her cousin's direction. Katie was under age but she figured the girl could use a glass of wine to take the edge off. If Katie accepts, Anna will pour a glass for both of them.


Katie's eyes go wide at the offer. A mischievous grin spreads across Katie's tired face and she replies, "*You know I'm only eighteen, right cous',*" before adding, "*but if you won't tell my parents I won't.*"

When Anna asks her to "spill", the dark sad shadow returns to her face and she casts her gaze down and away from her cousin. "*It's... it's a lot,*" she says after a moment, "*It's not easy to talk about.*"

(OOC: Would you give me a Presence + Socialize roll at +2 though you can get another +2 if you are going to get Katie drunk)'

**************************************************  *******

Gabe shakes his head in the negative. "*New abilities,*" he asks with curiosity, "*no. You haven't shown me how. I'm all ears... I got to admit I've kinda been looking forward to learning how to lift a car, or turn into a shadow.*" He grins playfully at his sire. 

However much Karl wanted to take the time now to mentor his childe, he knew he had to get to the airport or he would risk being late to pick up his grandson. A sick anxiety in the back of Karl's brain (was it the Beast), even dared to wonder if Gabe knew about this and was trying to delay or distract him.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"Yeah, I don't stay here much anymore," Anna replied, explaining away the lack of food.

When it came to the wine: 
"You're not going anywhere tonight, and probably not tomorrow either, and you look like you need a drink," Anna replied. 

"Start with why you can't stay with your parents for the time being," Anna said, "and we'll take it from there.  It should help to talk, but you don't have to if you don't want to." 

Anna keeps the wine flowing as long as Katie keeps drinking, until the bottle is empty if she gets that far.  

*Spoiler*
Show

presence + socilaize +4 (9d10)[*9*][*2*][*8*][*7*][*5*][*5*][*6*][*10*][*3*](55)
10 again: (9d10)[*5*][*9*][*6*][*7*][*10*][*2*][*8*][*7*][*10*](64)

----------


## Daishain

_"Sorry to disappoint, but lifting a car is probably not in your future. We are Mekhets, not Gangrels or Brujah. Obfuscation, Celerity, and Auspex are our clan's main talents. Stealth, speed, and detection essentially. Chances are you were reborn with some level of talent in those three. It is possible to develop others, but it is considerably more difficult to do so."_

Karl keeps moving towards the car, if Gabriel wants to hear more he'll just have to come.

If the ghoul does decide to join him, he continues. _"I suggest that we start with obfuscation. At its most basic level it does not burn noticeable amounts of the energy you glean from mortals, so it makes for a good one to work with without triggering the hunger pains you struggle with. Our destination also makes for a good place to practice."

"That most basic ability is called Face in the Crowd. It is a matter of making yourself blend in. It doesn't actually render you into a shadow, but rather a part of the background, something to be ignored in any place were observers expect to see strangers. Done well, and you could carry a corpse through a crowded area and the people will simply part around you without actually seeing."_

----------


## Bennosuke

> When it came to the wine:
> "You're not going anywhere tonight, and probably not tomorrow either, and you look like you need a drink," Anna replied.


Katie allows Anna to pour her a healthy glass of red wine. Even though Anna was abusing the tricks of her blood to allow her to tolerate mortal food, the draught stunk of saccharine sweet fruit and stinging alcohol. However, Katie practically wolfed her first glass down, tilting the glass to take gulp after gulp, her eyes almost misting over when she finished. 

(OOC: Three successes... will answer questions 1-4) 

At first Katie is very hesitant to begin talking. Her face tightens tight and loses all color as she fights with herself to find the words, or perhaps with the concentration of trying to push out the bad memories. But as she talks, the words come more and more freely, eventually pouring out of her almost as quickly as she takes down her second glass of red wine. Katie describes finding Jay's gun, then finding out about his ties to the MS-13. His threats to keep her quiet, not to go to the police. How he scared her. How he apologized. How she was stupid enough to go see him at a bar. How he got her drunk, maybe drugged her. Him beating her. Him bringing her to the bike shop and chaining her to the garage. How she starved. How she was beaten... and threatened with worse. Gunshots and the smell of acrid smoke, then the smell of death. The police coming and freeing her, and after what seemed like torturous questioning eventually brought her home. Between all this, she finishes her third glass of wine. 

Katie talks about her shame; shame for allowing herself to trust someone so _evil_, and shame for somehow still loving him. She describes how much she hates herself, and her fear of how much her mother and father must hate her, must be disappointed, must be revolted. She hates Jay. She hates MS-13, but in between choking sobs and snot smeared tears she describes how she hates herself more. 

**************************************************  *********************

If he is invited, Gabe will come with his sire to the airport, getting into the car to join him. 




> If the ghoul does decide to join him, he continues. "I suggest that we start with obfuscation. At its most basic level it does not burn noticeable amounts of the energy you glean from mortals, so it makes for a good one to work with without triggering the hunger pains you struggle with. Our destination also makes for a good place to practice."
> 
> "That most basic ability is called Face in the Crowd. It is a matter of making yourself blend in. It doesn't actually render you into a shadow, but rather a part of the background, something to be ignored in any place were observers expect to see strangers. Done well, and you could carry a corpse through a crowded area and the people will simply part around you without actually seeing."


Gabe nods his head, doing his best to follow Karl's words. As Karl starts the car and begins to pull onto Divisadero, he asks, "*But... how do you do it?*" His eyes are wide, focused on Karl, excited and hungry to learn.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna encouraged her cousin to open up, figuring that talking would help relieve some of the burden she carried.  As the college student spoke though, Anna felt dispassionate.  She'd warned her about Jay, shown her incontrovertible proof of what he was, and she'd walked straight into his arms anyway.  
Even when she was a mortal, Anna would never have been so naive or helpless.  She'd always known self-defense, and by the time she was Katie's age, she'd already participated in several juniors tournaments.  A another year or two and Katie would be the age Anna was when she swore her oaths as a police officer, a lifetime ago.  

As the girl blubbered in front of her, the predator within her stirred.  Anna saw not her cousin, but wounded and distracted prey. 
So weak.
So vulnerable.  
It would be a simple matter to take a sip, just a little.  The Kiss would bring ecstasy to her, and she'd forget all about her pain, for a little while at least.  

The fact Katie had so willingly subjected herself to this ordeal, in spite of Anna's warnings, disgusted her.  How could she be related to something so pathetic?  But Anna recognized the thoughts for what they were, the dispassionate machinations of a Kindred, stepping to the danse macabre.  She forced herself to focus on her cousin.  Katie, her cousin.  Her birth.  The first time she'd held her as a baby when Anna was still a pre-teen.  The memories of their family gatherings when they were younger.  She was family.  She was blood.  It was partially Anna's responsibility to help her grow and strengthen.  The predator understood that much, at least. 

She brought a box of tissues and handed the top one to her cousin.  
"You didn't know; if anything it's my fault, I should have been more insistent.  What's important is you're okay now; you're safe," Anna said as she put a hand on Katie's shoulder, "we get to learn from our mistakes." 

"You can stay here as long as you like," Anna said, "there's Netflix, and you can read some books during the day, or just sleep, or whatever.  You need to recover first, and then... well, then maybe I'll show you how you can protect yourself, if you're interested.  Do you have classes?"

----------


## Daishain

Karl tries to describe it as best he can, _"There's an... energy to a crowd, and an energy to your own being. You can sense this energy, your instincts will tell you all about it if you listen. If you focus, you can shift this sense of yourself to match everyone around you."

"Humans have instincts too. They are not well attuned, but they rely on them to filter what they need to know out of the chaos. What this method does is trick those instincts into treating you as so thoroughly average that they'll pay attention to anything and everything else in the area."

"That's the big part of why its use is limited to crowds, it doesn't help much to read as the most average person in an area where there are no other people."_

Karl turns onto the highway towards the airport, _"When we get there, just stick by me and focus on using your senses other than your eyes, feel the people moving past you."_

----------


## Bennosuke

Katie takes a tissue from Anna when offered, crumpling it reflexively before bringing it to her face. But when Anna places a "artificially warmed" hand on her shoulder, her cousin rushes into her arms, face still not appropriately cleaned of snot and tears. Face smushed into the shoulder of Anna's jacket she says, "*Thank you, thank you so much cousin. I... I really don't know what to do.*" She throws her arms around Anna's neck, sobbing a few more times for good measure, and Anna can feel the warm wet spot starting to build on her shirt. After a few long moments of crying, Katie manages to regain some composure. She pulls herself away from her cousin, and runs an arm across her face to push away more tears. Katie's eyes are puffy, her lids flushed and her face is red , and her makeup starting to smear. "*I'm sorry,*" she says, almost falling into another fit of sobs, "*I don't mean to burden you like this, and you can kick me out anytime Anna. Thank you for being so understanding.*"

The hand not holding the wrecked tissue drops to Anna's and squeezes it tightly. 

**************************************************  *******

Gabe listens raptly to his sire, though there is still a lingering confusion that makes him look partly like a bovine staring at a UFO. Never the less, he nods his head vigorously in understanding every time Karl pauses. As Karl pontificates, educating his fledgeling on the intricacies of Obfuscation, he drives down 19th ave, past rows of residential houses until he hits the 208, a wide open freeway that leads them back towards Daly City and the previous night's events. 

Speeding through the hills, then out of the valley of Daly city, Karl's vehicle cuts through the night. It is mercifully after rush hour, though there is still plenty of traffic to share the road with. Karl pulls the car off of the freeway as he hits San Bruno, heading towards the massive structure of light and glass and metal. Karl follows the signs for short term parking, pulling into the first spot he can find.

Inside, as Karl and Gabe are walking down the tunnel from the parking lot to the airport, a heavyset man in a black SF Giants jacket catches site of them from his position pretending to look at his cellphone. _Slight stench of blood_... Ghoul... Invictus Ghoul. The Invictus run the airport. He leaves his post, crossing directly to Karl and Gabe and says, "*Can I help you?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"Well, hmm," Anna said, "you can stay as long as you like; I don't sleep here anymore.  I'm going to be busy during the day but I'll drop by in the evenings if I can."

She wiped away some of the tears from her cousins' face. 
"Let's go make up your bed and get you settled," Anna said. 

She gave her cousin a tour of the place and laid out sheets on the bed in the second bedroom. 

"By the way, there's a few guns and vests in the cellar, don't touch them unless it's an emergency," she said, "same thing with the jains."

----------


## Daishain

To Gabe Karl states, _"Don't think about it too much, this is more a matter of instinct and reflex than knowledge. Focus, and it should come to you."_

As they are approached, Karl looks briefly at the ghoul before simply stating, _"Karl Bauer, Hound. I will not be requiring assistance."_

----------


## Bennosuke

> "Well, hmm," Anna said, "you can stay as long as you like; I don't sleep here anymore. I'm going to be busy during the day but I'll drop by in the evenings if I can."


"*Sure, sure,*" Katie says, nodding her head and trying to give her cousin a smile. "*Thank you.*" 

Later, sitting on her "new" bed, Katie's eyes widen when Anna mentions the cellar. She pauses for a long moment before replying, then shrugs her shoulders and says, "*Sure. Mom told me you used to be a cop.*" She hesitates a moment longer before saying, "*Any chance you'd show me how to... fire one?*" Her eyes lock on Anna's, big brown eyes; eyes filled with terrible fear, desperation, and anger.

(OOC: Even if the scene is not fully over, I'm giving Anna a WP for interacting with and working to protect her new Touchstone)

**************************************************  *********************

The ghoul remains in front of Karl, refusing to step aside, though he gives Karl a polite grin. "*Tito,*" he says with a nod of his head before asking, "*Picking up or dropping off. Just doing my job sir.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna smiled and managed to keep her fangs in check, barely. 

"Yes, of course I'll show you how to shoot, and about firearm safety," Anna replied, "I'll even show you some martial arts too, if you want.  But not tonight.  Tonight, you get to drink some water so you're not stupidly hung over, and then you get to go to bed.  Take it easy tomorrow and lounge around, order a pizza if you don't feel like cooking, and I'll stop by in the evening and we can talk about what you want to do or need to do while you're staying here."

----------


## Bennosuke

Katie nods her head a little drunkenly, then a thought occurs to her, "*I thought we were cooking dinner tonight? You already ate?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna stopped.

That much wine would have knocked me on my ass, Anna said with a smirk as she implied Katie had been doing more drinking at college than she'd let on.

Okay, lets cook, she said.

----------


## Daishain

Karl blinks, then nods, _"Picking up, one mortal coming in on British Airways 287"_

----------


## Bennosuke

Katie smirks, her face flush and eyes red, seeming to take Anna's statement as some sort of compliment. If Anna lets her, she will help with the cooking. Despite her inebriated state, she had clearly spent a fair amount of time in the kitchen with her mother, and seemed to know what she was doing on autopilot. With everything about her capture out in the open, Katie seemed more open to talking, and as she was chopping some napa cabbage, she began to ask questions of Anna, "*Thank you again. I've been so rude. How have you been. What have you been up to lately. My mom seems to be very preoccupied with you these days... like she's always trying to stop herself from calling you or something.*" 

**************************************************  *******

"*All good,*" Tito says with a grin, stepping aside for Karl and Gabe. Security like this was the norm at SFO, in fact in Karl's memory, this was pretty lax compared to when Gorman had been Prince; the Ghoul would have wanted names, and would probably had insisted on escorting them through the airport. Prince Gorman had been very paranoid, and had made it all but impossible to leave the city without close totalitarian monitoring. 

Karl and his Childe made their way to families could meet arriving passengers as they passed through security. This early there was a good number of people waiting; families, the odd boyfriend with a bouquet ect. Fortunately, Karl had timed it well and Fred's plane had already arrived by the time they made it to the waiting station. Within about fifteen minutes Karl's grandson was walking through the security checkpoint. He was a thin man, with greying blonde hair and a square jaw. His face was haggard, and heavy bags hung under his ice blue eyes. He had his grey tweed jacket slung over one shoulder and was carrying a patched up leather weekender bag in with his other hand. Fred smiled wearily when he found Karl, and began walking to him quickly. "*Thank you for picking me up,*" he said, pausing for a moment, starting to go in for a hug and then stopping himself, "*I, uh, thank you for everything.*" He turned to Gabe, who was grinning triumphantly and said, "*Uh, Gabe... good to see you too.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"It's fine, this is about you, anyway, but thank you for asking," Anna said. 

"Work," Anna replied, "lots of work, like eighty plus hours a week." 
"Enjoy college, because this is what you have to look forward to after you graduate and get a job," Anna said. 

Anna paused when Katie mentioned Celestine.  Truth be told, she'd held out longer than Anna had expected she would.  Apparently she could be stubborn.  In the end, it wouldn't matter though; Celestine needed Anna to continue living, and all Anna wanted was a simple apology.  It wasn't much to ask, and sooner the ghoul figured that out, the easier it would be on everyone.  

"Well, I'm sure she'll call," Anna said, "you're going to be living here, after all, it's an unavoidable axiom of the universe that your mom is going to check on you."

----------


## Daishain

Karl smiles for his grandson, and its only partly forced. _"Yes, well, we have a lot to talk about I think, shall we get your bags and get moving?"_

----------


## Bennosuke

Katie does not seem to notice as Anna deflects her questions, simply giving a shy grin and thanking Anna for her kindness. Following Anna's comment about Celestine, Katie replies, "*Oh trust me. I'm going to be lucky if I can go an hour without her bothering... I mean trying to reach me. Even at UC Berkley she was calling me like every day, and that was before... everything.*" The girl's face goes hard, the color leaving her cheeks, and for a second it looks like she might keel over and vomit. After regaining composure, she gives Anna a brave empty smile and shrugs. Looking down at the meal they had cooked, Katie says, "*Well, looks like dinner is ready. Hope you're hungry, I think we made a lot!*" 

**************************************************  *********

"*I... uh am sure we do,*" Fred says with a slightly self-conscious chuckle. He nods his head and lets Karl take the lead in directing him downstairs to the baggage claim area. 

The conveyor belt has not even begun to move and already there is an uncomfortable air hanging between the man and the two vampires escorting him. No longer able to feign interest in his cellphone, Fred looks up and fumbles with, "*So, uh, how are you doing? What's new in your, uh, world?*" He looks about nervously, as if not sure if he has broken some sort of secret rule with the question. 

Karl catches another ghoul sentry standing by the doors at the baggage check level. This one is wearing a black beanie and hoodie, and pretends to be interested in his phone as he sneaks glances at Karl. His job was likely to watch for any vampires or ghouls trying to step outside and pick up a cab.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

_And thats exactly why she kept things hidden from you, Celestine,_Anna thought

Well, she loves you, and she wants to make sure youre okay, Anna said.

She paused as they continued cooking for a minute. 

Just so you know, you can always tell me anything, Anna said, I wont judge.  I _will_ tell you if youre being an idiot, but I wont stop you from making your own decisions. 

Anna didnt think she needed to mention that decisions had consequences; recent events had hammered that home enough. 

Eh, leftovers are a good thing, she said as they started.

----------


## Daishain

Karl simply states, hoping that the bags come soon so they could get out of here and finally speak freely, *"Well, we're thinking of growing our little private eye agency. We think there's room to expand it into a security firm, hire on some people to help out with that. Its a good field these days, especially with some of the recent troubles."*

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Thank you Anna,*" Katie replies dryly, "*Again, I really appreciate everything you have done.* She does her best to smile and adds, "*I'm glad I have you in my family, and I'm so glad you came out to San Francisco.*" 

Finishing her work, Katie begins to heap a plate high with food. A mound of steamed rice sits next to ground pork and eggplant, prawns and peppers, and egg and tomato; a bounty of food that makes Anna's stomach turn, though she could eat it if she wanted. Katie hands Anna a plate to fill for herself, before pouring herself a glass of water from the sink, using her old wine glass. 

(OOC: Okay to move on to after Anna has left, unless there is anything else you want to explore)

**************************************************  ******

Quickly, almost anxiously, Fred replies, "*Do you need any help?*" He chuckles, almost surprised by the offer he had just made, before offering sheepishly, "*I mean, no pressure, but I would be happy to help if I can. I suppose I'm going to need something to do with my... days, while I'm staying with you.*"

Fred's reply leaves Gabe with a grave scowl on his face.

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna stuck around to eat, then after visiting the bathroom to dispose of all the food and drink by way of the toilet, she made sure her cousin was settled in alright, passed a spare key to her, and headed to the Ordo's library.  She'd been meaning to research the Dark One ever since they'd destroyed the spirit at the hospital, but had always gotten side tracked.  

Finally, she'd hopefully get to the bottom of what it was, and what it was doing there. 

*Spoiler*
Show

int + occult: (3d10)[*3*][*8*][*7*](18)
any bonus dice for the library? (3d10)[*5*][*3*][*9*](17)
10 again: (4d10)[*6*][*8*][*9*][*2*](25)

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods, _"There will be much to be done, and I would be glad to have you with us. Fair warning, it is likely to be quite... different."_ He glances Gabriel's way with a disapproving look. He couldn't make his childe like his grandson, but the neophyte could at least learn not to wear such problematic emotions so openly.

----------


## Bennosuke

The food had flavor, one might even say it tasted good, but Anna no longer had a pallet for mortal food. The flavors were familiar, muted, bland, and the textures so unappealing relative to warm viscous blood. The act of relieving herself later was purely mechanical and was over with mercifully quickly. 

Katie seems anxious to let Anna leave, but eventually relents, and soon Anna finds herself retreating to the Octavia Street Wrym's Nest. The old painted lady loomed like a castle in shadows cast by the streetlights in the late night San Francisco fog, and the wooden stairs of the porch creaked and groaned as Anna rushed up them, removing her key swiftly to let herself into the small mansion. 

Anna spent the next hour pouring over texts pulled from the dusty shelves of the nest's library. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So for this roll, I'd say Anna's access to the library's tomes is directly related to her status (Ordo) divided in half and rounded up, which is unfortunately one dice. I'd have said you could alternatively use Academics instead of Occult if it gave you more dice, but I see it wouldn't have changed anything. Interesting choice going off to research this. 


The most obvious explanation Anna could find, reading through old scrolls and leather bound books on the occult, was that The Dark One was some sort of _spirit_, an entity not tied to any human soul, but instead "created" by the resonant energies related to strong human emotions or experiences in the hospital. Based on the behaviors of the spirit, and how powerful it was, Anna would guess that there was a serious amount of human suffering occurring at the hospital. 

As Anna was returning books to the shelves, the door to the library opened, bright light from the hallway flooding into the somehow perpetually dim reading room. Lady Miho stood in the doorway, a shapeless but somehow regal long sleeve black dress hanging from her stout form. "*Little Anna,*" the Sworn of the Light said pleasantly, though her face remained cold and hard, "*it has been several nights since you returned to the nest. What brings you in tonight? When will we return to our studies?*" 

**************************************************  *************

"*That's fine,*" Fred replied hastily, perhaps not truly understanding the meaning behind Karl's words, "*I'll just be glad to have something to do.*" The conveyer belt had started up mercifully, turning out bags from the evening's flight. Fred paused for a moment saying, "*That's my bag,*" before bending down to struggle with a massive black rolling suitcase. Finally hoisting it off of the conveyer belt he says, "*That's all my things. I'm ready to go when you are.*" He rolls the suitcase over to Gabe and tries to hand it to him. "*Can you manage this for me? I've already go a lot with this bag,*" he says, referencing the duffle under his free arm. 

Gabe scowls and looks to Karl as if to say, "_You have to be kidding me, right?_"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"Good evening Lady Miho," Anna replied, "I am doing a bit of research on the spirit we fought at the hospital, I wanted to know more about what we faced.  I would definitely like to return to our lessons, maybe later tonight or tomorrow?"

----------


## Daishain

Rather than try to negotiate that mess while still in the crowded area, Karl simply steps in and takes the luggage himself before waving the pair on towards the outside.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Happily,*" the elder vampire says, though her face remains a dead emotionless mask, "*I have some research with Summer, and some other responsibilities to finish up tonight... but I can make time for you tomorrow. Shall we meet earlier in the evening, to give ourselves plenty of time?*" 

While she waits for a response, Lady Miho crosses into the room, a dark regal shadow. She moves to a nearby bookshelf and retrieves a small unornate black book, and walks to Anna to put it firmly down on the desk before her. "*Why don't you take a look at this before tomorrow? It has a good review of some intricacies of the Beast's Coils.*" 

Following this, Lady crosses back to the door, opening it halfway before pausing. Without turning back to Anna she says, "*Oh, by the way my dear Anna, were you ever able to find anything more about that mirror I lent to your... colleague?*"

**************************************************  ****

Karl's action only causes Gabe to scowl harder, but the neonate does nothing to truly protest. 

"*Thank you,*" Fred says firmly, a scowl on his face rivaling Gabe's. 

The two follow Karl to an elevator in silence, taking it floors down so that they can return to the parking lot. As the three walk back through the tunnel, they are greeted by the ghoul sentry Tito. He grins at Karl and Gabe, and eyes their new companion. "*Take care of everything you needed to?*" he asks, hand stuffed into his black and orange and gold Giant's jacket.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

I believe I have a lead but it is delicate, Anna replied, I will try to confirm it and ensure it is returned.

Sure, how about 10pm? Anna asked, How is Autumn, has she fully recovered?

----------


## Daishain

Resisting the urge to snap at the pair, Karl heads for the door. As Tito approaches, he nods curtly, _"Yes, all done here."_

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Very good,*" Lady Miho replies flatly, a cold mask of a smile on her face. She follows, "*10PM will be fine. As always, make sure you are fed.*" She pauses for a moment before saying, "*Perhaps we will go out for a little... field trip I believe it is called.*" 

In regards to Autumn, Lady Miho replies, "*Oh, she needed a lot of my blood. Her body is fine, but her spirit... well mortals handle interactions with the supernatural differently. I am giving my Princess Autumn a little break to recover.*" Though there was no emotion behind the elder vampire's voice, there was a certain surprising openness. A Kindred would not normally admit that their Ghoul was "out of action", as it was admitting that one's defense was down. 

**************************************************

The two clearly don't pick up on Karl's poisoned glances as they return down the tunnel. 

The ghoul sentry grins, flashing a smile with a few metal capped teeth. "*Sounds good papi,*" he says, "*have a good night.*"

(OOC: So that I don't railroad you, I assume you are going back to the Seacliff Haven? Or somewhere else? And is there anything specific you want Karl to accomplish with Fred?)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna*

I hope she recovers quickly, Anna said, let me know if there is anything I can do in the meantime.

*Spoiler*
Show

what time is sundown ? Trying to gauge whether there is time to see Katie and hunt before meeting Miho.


Anna will use the remainder of the evening to do an inventory of the armor and weapons at the haven, and read through the book Miho lent her.

----------


## Daishain

Karl ushers the other two on to the car, and indicated for Fred to take the front passenger seat, staring Gabriel down if need be.

Once in, he sighs, finally able to speak freely, _"I don't know if I ever properly conveyed my sympathy for your loss Fred. I'm sorry."

"I've pulled a few strings, and we should have a much better idea of who actually did it shortly. Whoever actually did it, I suspect it was at the orders of a Kindred called Schultz, and I think they were supposed to kill you instead. Schultz was the one who told me that my wife and daughter survived the war, and that you existed. But then in the same breath he threatened to harm you."

"For what its worth, Schultz died that same night, him and his boss. There was something of a brief insurrection, that's why I tried to get you and yours out of harms way. The, uh... political landscape here has changed a fair bit as a result since you've been gone. I've gained a good bit of influence in the process, enough that I should have little trouble keeping anyone from targeting you again."_

----------


## Bennosuke

"*She will be fine,*" Lady Miho says almost indifferently, then with a mirthful grin, "*I don't think we will need to be admitting her to your little psychiatric hospital or anything.*" Finishing the conversation, Lady Miho steps out of the room, closing the door behind her and leaving Anna in the low light of the study. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sundown is probably around 6:30-7PM, so Anna should have ample time to hunt and see Katie. I just wanted to confirm, before mistaking, you were hoping on boosting Coils of the Beast, right? I can retcon in to be appropriate to a different coil if you were planning on gaining something else. 

Also, are you sure there is nothing else you want to do with Anna's relatively still young evening? 
-Go see Daniel or Celestine, or Gabrielle,
-Go after Miho's mirror/research Estella's murderer
-Do more for the psych hospital
-Investigate MS-13 further
? 

I can otherwise fastforward you to the next night if you would like. 


**************************************************  ***********

At that point, Gabe says nothing and offers no fight in letting Fred sit up front, though the fledgeling does wear a sour face as he gets into the back seat. 




> Once in, he sighs, finally able to speak freely, "I don't know if I ever properly conveyed my sympathy for your loss Fred. I'm sorry."


Fred's face softens slightly, and he turns to look at Karl, perhaps studying the lines of the vampire's face. "*Thank you,*" he says earnestly, "*I... uh, I wasn't sure how you felt, so... thank you.*" 

Karl winds the car around and around through the dark parking lot, rolling the car down level after level till they have exited the structure and escaped into the open air; a dark sky shrouded in fog. The bright lights struggle against the engulfing grey, dying back as Karl pulls the car out onto the 280, to drive back into San Francisco.




> "I've pulled a few strings, and we should have a much better idea of who actually did it shortly. Whoever actually did it, I suspect it was at the orders of a Kindred called Schultz, and I think they were supposed to kill you instead. Schultz was the one who told me that my wife and daughter survived the war, and that you existed. But then in the same breath he threatened to harm you."


Fred does not say anything. As Karl speaks, his expression shifts from fond gratitude to anxious discomfort. His silence allows Karl to continue. 




> "For what its worth, Schultz died that same night, him and his boss. There was something of a brief insurrection, that's why I tried to get you and yours out of harms way. The, uh... political landscape here has changed a fair bit as a result since you've been gone. I've gained a good bit of influence in the process, enough that I should have little trouble keeping anyone from targeting you again."


"*Alright then,*" Fred says still very uncomfortably, "*I guess that's... a good thing.*" He lets Karl drive on in silence for a good minute, his eyes fixated on the passing strip malls and overly modern towers meant to be offices for tech firms. Without shifting his gaze, Fred says, "*I think you are going to have to give me more information. I don't think I have a choice but to know more about... well vampires and your society, or whatever it is you would call it. I mean, I don't want to, but I don't think I have a choice, right?*" 

Gabe chuckles from the darkness in the back of the car.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Once Anna has finished with the book Miho lent to her (as she won't have time to read it before tomorrow night's session), she will return to the haven to work out the next step in wholly securing the hospital.  Now that the corporate entities were set up, she needed to identify the current owners and make them offers to take over their stake in the hospital.

----------


## Bennosuke

Ann cracks open the book handed to her by Lady Miho. The small black tomb has no writing on it's covers, but the first page informs her that this is a printed transcription of the journal of one "Master C. Tillinghast", whom the author/editor describes as one of the first Dragon scientists to reach pinnacle attainment in the Coils of the Wyrm. Furthermore, this Master Tillinghast was apparently a Sworn of the Dying Light, Kogaion, and was for a brief period before his destruction The Prince of Belfast. 

Following the introduction, written by god who knows, Tillinghast's journal is laid out primarily in the design of scientific study. He details various experiments, mostly performed on his various childer by the looks of it, meant to identify by which the Beast is triggered, and how it can be fought. Tillinghast still finds ways to wax poetic through the heavily formatted scientific design of his journal, and Anna can practically hear Tillinghast's egotistic self-adulation in every sentence celebrating his many scientific breakthroughs. Despite whatever feelings she may be harboring towards the author, there is no doubt that the results of his research are certainly informative, and Anna can't help but feel a sudden sense of driving burning excitement as he pours over the pages. 

When she is finished, Anna returns to her haven to begin work on developing a shell corporation through which to complete her takeover of the hospital. This of course would require much communication with Victor, though such interactions had been less unpleasant of late. 

(OOC: Why don't you give me a Manipulation + Politics +3 roll as part of an Extended action towards success goal of 10 involved in creating a shell corporation and buying out the hospital. Starting this action will freeze Anna's Resources for the rest of this "scene")

----------


## Daishain

Karl sighs, a greedy part of him not wanting to point out the obvious, _"You do have a choice Fred. You could cut yourself off from this, walk away, do your best to forget it all. If you feel like that's impossible, I could even arrange for someone skilled with mental manipulation to make it so that you actually do forget about me and everything else. But you'd stay ignorant to the nature of this world, we'd never be able to get to know each other, and you would stay as vulnerable prey to the others of my kind, and worse, there's more than just vampires haunting the nights."

"If you don't want to do that however, then yes, you'll need to learn. I can provide more protection now than I could a week ago, but this is still a dangerous world, and its only made all the more dangerous if one were to enter it blindly."

"So, what will it be?"_

----------


## Bennosuke

*Spoiler: [email protected]*
Show

Still want to know where Karl is driving


Fred speaks up immediately, answering without any hesitation or doubt. "*I'm not walking away, there's no point,*" he replies shaking his head, a look of desperation in his eyes. Before Karl can speak he continues, "*I mean, I don't think I can just... ignore everything I've seen. And besides, I was just in another country trying to get away, but that didn't do me any good.*" There's venom in the last bit of Fred's words, anger and pain.

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods, that greedy part of him glad that Fred didn't want to take the safer option. _"Right then, the main thing you know is that you're being allowed into a secret that is maintained through force. Especially as a full human, you'll be watched to ensure that you don't speak to others about it. Kindred society is based on a number of rules, many of which are related to maintaining the masquerade. We keep hidden, avoid killing wherever we can, and police our own."

"Our society is organized a bit like city-states. Major population centers like San Francisco have a prince, with an inner council. Our jurisdiction doesn't extend much beyond the city limits. There's a sheriff, who enforces the laws with the help of deputies called hounds. When we first met, Prince Gorman ruled, and his sheriff Schultz kept the law. But Gorman had grown insane in his old age, and Schultz was a bully. The prince's behavior had grown erratic, and it was suspected that he was guilty of diablerie, the crime of..."_

Karl continues to describe in general terms the events that led up to the current political situation, keeping it relatively simple and clean to avoid overwhelming Fred all at once.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

yes, heading back to the haven

----------


## Bennosuke

Fred stays mostly silent, doing his best to follow along without giving Karl a read; though a mortal could never really do so. The car enters San Francisco, Karl navigating the many hills of 19th before dropping down to Golden Gate Park, and pulling West along the Southern edge of the park. Dark forest passes by on one side of the car, low income flats on the other. Coming out past the park, Karl nudges the car North up to Vista Del Mar. These neighborhoods are more luxurious, each property a mini-mansion; a hodge podge of discordant architecture styles. And eventually, Karl pulls into Seacliff, a near gated community of well separated houses of similarly high income families. 

When Karl pulls in, he can see that *Anna's* car is already in the garage. Gabe of course makes no move to help Fred with his bags as they get out of the car. When the three enter the house, they are almost immediately greeted by Aisling, who slinks out of the shadows of the well lit hallway, a heavy book under one arm. "*Welcome home,*" she says cheerily in her youthful girl voice. When she sees Gabe she greets him with similar excited warmth. "*Anna is upstairs,*" she says offhandedly, pointing to the stairway, "*She's been busy so I haven't bothered her.*" Then Aisling lays eyes on Fred, and her eyes light up. There is the hungry excitement of a predator whose meal has just entered their cave, but their is also a delighted curiosity. To Karl she says, "*Is this... who I think it is?*"

**************************************************  *

Upstairs in her room, Anna hears the mechanical garage door open and Karl pull in. She had perhaps heard Aisling padding around downstairs while she had worked, but Anna is surprised to hear the Gangrel greet Karl at the door; she had made no attempt to even acknowledge Anna's arrival when she had come home.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna comes downstairs  to investigate.

"Hi, Aisling, I didn't know you were here," Anna said, "quick question, how's Gabrielle doing?" 

"Oh hi Karl," she added, then she caught sight of Fred, "oh, who's this?"

----------


## Daishain

Karl sets his shoulders as he makes the introductions, _"Aisling, Anna, this is my mortal grandson Fred. Fred, Aisling and Anna. They are the other two kindred in my coterie, which is a bit like an adoptive family. Believe it or not, Aisling there is technically a lot older than I am."

"Fred has chosen to stay with us, at least for the time being, please treat him well."_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Oh, really? Anna said as she studied Fred to see if she could see any family resemblance, why?

The tone in her voice suggests she is asking why in the world a mortal would want to live with them.

----------


## Daishain

Karl hesitates before responding, _"Let's just say that if I'm right, shortly before we got rid of him, Schultz gave him every reason not to ignore our world."_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"Oh, well.  That sucks, I guess," Anna said.

She turned to Fred.

"There's a whole lot of... umm.  Look, the world is a messed up place," she said, "tell us what you want to do, and we'll try to help you out.  Umm, and I'll try to not have to ask you to ignore stuff you see."

She turned back to Karl.

"Do we even have any food?" she asked.

----------


## Bennosuke

> "Hi, Aisling, I didn't know you were here," Anna said, "quick question, how's Gabrielle doing?"


Aisling smirks at Anna, a glint in her eyes like the one a pup may give it's owner right before it decides to chase after a rabbit. "*Sorry,*" she says with an impish shrug, "*I guess I'm just kinda used to prowling around here on my own.*" In reply to Anna's question, the Gangrel says, "*Honestly, I don't think she is doing too good.*" Serious concern spreads across Aisling's face, but only after she adds, "*That was uh, one of the things I wanted to discuss with you guys when you were both around.*" Something about the look in Aisling's eye says that she wants to speak in private, her gaze lingering uncomfortably on both Gabe and Fred. 




> Karl sets his shoulders as he makes the introductions, "Aisling, Anna, this is my mortal grandson Fred. Fred, Aisling and Anna. They are the other two kindred in my coterie, which is a bit like an adoptive family. Believe it or not, Aisling there is technically a lot older than I am."
> 
> "Fred has chosen to stay with us, at least for the time being, please treat him well."


"*A pleasure to meet you Fred,*" Aisling purrs. She pulls at the hem of her dirty white dress to give the man a quick curtsy. 

Fred smiles nervously at both Anna and Aisling. There is a look in his eye, that says he realizes he's walking into a lion's den, and it takes him several seconds to steel the courage to offer both ladies his right hand to shake. "*Nice to meet you both,*" he says, voice quivering, "*Fredrick Rugg*" 




> Oh, well. That sucks, I guess," Anna said.
> 
> She turned to Fred.
> 
> "There's a whole lot of... umm. Look, the world is a messed up place," she said, "tell us what you want to do, and we'll try to help you out. Umm, and I'll try to not have to ask you to ignore stuff you see."


"*Uh, thank you... I guess,*" Fred replies, doing his best to pull a smile onto his face. His eyes dart back to Karl, as if to ask, "_is everything going to be okay?_" 

With the introductions over, Aisling speaks up again, "*I guess once our new guest gets settled, I'd like a moment with my coterie mates, if that's okay.*" The statement is actually directed to Gabe, who offers a hesitant shrug in reply.

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna nodded to the others, but she glanced at Karl as if to ask if Gabe would be okay with Fred, alone.

----------


## Bennosuke

Seeing that Karl may not be getting the hint Aisling says with a veneer of courtesy, "*Uh, Karl I believe we have a bedroom upstairs that isn't being used if you want Fred to... stay there, and well Gabe, I guess make yourself at home?*"

----------


## Daishain

In response to Anna's question, _"Not much, but I believe there is some stocked up for Bernardo and Gabrielle. That will be easy enough to fix even if not."_

In response to the prompts to get Fred to a slightly more secure spot, Karl nods and shows Fred the way to the spare room, making sure his grandson wasn't going to go into a panic attack before returning to speak with Anna and Aisling. He pauses as he realizes there was still a barrel of dead gangster in the basement... best to dispose of that after Fred goes to sleep tonight. Could probably work that in as a lesson on corpse disposal along with the early morning hunt he'd already promised Gabe.

----------


## Bennosuke

As Karl starts to lead Fred upstairs, Gabe speaks up, "*Uh, so where should I... be?*" He shrugs, pointing the attention of his question first to Karl, then Anna, then lastly Aisling. 

Upstairs, Karl takes Fred to Gabrielle's old room. The space isn't much more than 600 square feet, big enough for a full sized mattress sitting on the floor. Gabrielle's black bedsheets still cover the mattress, a matching pillow still slightly curved from heavy use. A few posters have been taped to the walls, all advertising rock bands or musicians Karl has never heard of. A small dresser of dark unpolished wood sits near the entrance corner, on top of which rests a few scented candles and a box filled with Gabrielle's cheap jewelry. 

Fred shrugs and says, "*I guess this will half to do,*" though it's clear he is more than a little uncomfortable with the situation. 

Once Karl returns downstairs, Aisling leads the two to the small windowless room that she had been using as a bed chamber. A handful of dresses lay strewn about the floor, complimenting a number of oversized throw pillows. Otherwise the only object in the room is the large tomb which lays open on the floor. Aisling invites Karl and Anna to join her sitting on the pillows; three had been laid out in a neat little triangle. "*We need to talk,*" she says nervously.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

If Karl doesnt say anything, Anna will suggest Gabe hang out with Fred while Aisling is delivering her news. 

You can fix this room up Fred, well get you some different sheets and whatnot.

With Aisling, Anna also took a seat on one of the throw pillows.

Go on, she said.

----------


## Bennosuke

> If Karl doesnt say anything, Anna will suggest Gabe hang out with Fred while Aisling is delivering her news.


(OOC: I'm just going to assume this happens for the sake of keeping things going)

Gabe looks up at the stairwell, then back at Anna giving her a face that says "_you gotta be kidding me_". He gives Anna a nod in the negative then before she can reply says, "*It's... I'll just go make a phone call or something.*" He saunters off towards the front room of the main floor, the open area that had once been some form of store front. 




> You can fix this room up Fred, well get you some different sheets and whatnot.


"*Oh, it's okay,*" Fred replies, doing his best to politely keep a stiff upper lip; though his expression turns sour as he gives the room another once over. He quickly flashes another attempt at a grin and adds, "*I'm sure this room will feel like home in no time.*"




> ith Aisling, Anna also took a seat on one of the throw pillows.
> 
> Go on, she said.


"*Gabrielle is in a bad way,*" Aisling says shaking her head, "*I think she needs blood bad. It's probably only another night or two before she does something really stupid. Fortunately, she's stayed holed up in that apartment of hers.*" Aisling pauses to let the warning set in, her gaze moving from Anna to Karl. She continues, "*But there is something else.*" Aisling's voice trails off here, and despite the flat affect of her voice, it is clear that she is hesitating. "*I... am going to be leaving San Francisco.... at least for a little bit. I appreciate everything you two have done for me, and I am proud to be part of our Coterie, but Mother Blackstar is making it impossible for me to stay. I have an offer to join a coven up in Tahoe, and at least for a little bit, I think it's best if I go. I... wish to bring Bernardo... and if you want, I can take Gabrielle as well.*" Aisling pauses for a moment then adds, "*I think it's a fair trade.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna narrowed her eyes.

Mother Blackstar?  What did she do? Anna asked.

----------


## Bennosuke

Aisling clucks her tongue against a fang and replies, "*She didn't really do anything... but she's in charge and she doesn't like me. I'm so happy to have found The Circle, and most of the other Acolytes are quiet pleasant to be around. Even Indra is starting to be tolerable believe it or not.*" If Aisling were mortal, perhaps she would have sighed here, but instead she just pauses. "*There's more too it than that too,*" she adds hesitantly, "*The head of The Circle in Tahoe is supposed to an old Irish Kindred. She may be able to... well to help me with the diary.*" There is a certain amount of desperation in Aisling's voice as she says this last bit, and it's clear she is not going to be fully dissuaded.

----------


## Daishain

To Fred Karl states, _"I do apologize for the accommodations. One way or another, this will only be temporary."_

Downstairs, Karl listens to Aisling's explanation calmly, _"I see. If that is what you need to do, then I will not stand in your way. As to Bernardo, he is deeply attached to you, I suspect that if we tried to keep him it would not turn out well."

"Regarding Gabrielle, to be blunt she was never particularly useful, even less so after the death of her master. And now she's becoming a liability. If you think you can salvage that particular wreck, by all means take her. If not we need to make other plans."_

He starts tapping his fingers as he continues, _"Regardless of what we do with her, that leaves us fresh out of ghouls. I could ask Fred to handle some daytime tasks, but only some. We will need to find suitable replacements and fairly quickly."_

----------


## Thundercracker

> To Fred Karl states, _"I do apologize for the accommodations. One way or another, this will only be temporary."_
> 
> Downstairs, Karl listens to Aisling's explanation calmly, _"I see. If that is what you need to do, then I will not stand in your way. As to Bernardo, he is deeply attached to you, I suspect that if we tried to keep him it would not turn out well."
> 
> "Regarding Gabrielle, to be blunt she was never particularly useful, even less so after the death of her master. And now she's becoming a liability. If you think you can salvage that particular wreck, by all means take her. If not we need to make other plans."_
> 
> He starts tapping his fingers as he continues, _"Regardless of what we do with her, that leaves us fresh out of ghouls. I could ask Fred to handle some daytime tasks, but only some. We will need to find suitable replacements and fairly quickly."_


"My ghoul is out of commission for a while," Anna said, "I guess I could be more proactive getting her back in line." 
She frowned.
"Though I really would prefer it if she reached out to me on her own," she added.  

"Then again I really should start putting together a ghoul staff for the hospital," Anna said, "I guess I can start doing that now, find someone who's dying of cancer and make them a deal..."

"Should we talk to Gabrielle first, ask her what she wants to do?" Anna asked.

----------


## Bennosuke

To Anna's question Aisling just shrugs, a grin spreading on her face. "*Gabrielle is in a bad way,*" she says without a hint of empathy, "*she looks like some of the vagabonds I've seen in the street. She's in no position to talk. I think she'd accept any deal from anyone offering the cursed blood, no matter what they expected of her... but I can take her off your hands.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

> To Anna's question Aisling just shrugs, a grin spreading on her face. "*Gabrielle is in a bad way,*" she says without a hint of empathy, "*she looks like some of the vagabonds I've seen in the street. She's in no position to talk. I think she'd accept any deal from anyone offering the cursed blood, no matter what they expected of her... but I can take her off your hands.*"


*Anna Wu*

"We do need a ghoul though," Anna said, "what do you think Karl, is Gabrielle a lost cause, more trouble than she's worth, or do you think she's salvageable?"

----------


## Daishain

Karl shrugs at the question, _"I think this could turn her into something of a blank slate. Break her of the childish behavior and mold her into something more useful. But that would take a fair bit of effort, and would beg the question of whether or not she has any talents behind it all that are worth that effort. I'd like to think that Estella saw some potential in her, but if so I have not seen it for myself."_

----------


## Thundercracker

> Karl shrugs at the question, _"I think this could turn her into something of a blank slate. Break her of the childish behavior and mold her into something more useful. But that would take a fair bit of effort, and would beg the question of whether or not she has any talents behind it all that are worth that effort. I'd like to think that Estella saw some potential in her, but if so I have not seen it for myself."_


*Anna Wu*

"Actually I don't think Estella saw anything particularly useful in her either," Anna said, "I think she just wanted a plaything.  Honestly Aisling if you don't take her I'm probably going to end up killing her.  Better convince her to go with you."

----------


## Bennosuke

Aisling's grin spreads, but rather than creating an expression of warmth, there is a shark-like predatory satisfaction. "*I'm glad you see it my way,*" Aisling purrs, "*and I'm sure I can find a... use for the girl beyond simply her demise.*" She runs her small pink tongue across her fangs quickly before Aisling's face goes flat and cold. All business she says, "*I will make my arrangements and... will be ready to leave in the next few nights. I greatly appreciate your understanding in all of this.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna*

"It's okay, I just wish we knew what an issue you were having, maybe we could have dealt with Mother Blackstar earlier," she said, "let us know if you need anything before you go."

----------


## Bennosuke

"*I'm not trying to hide anything,*" Aisling says defiantly, almost angrily. She forces herself to pull back her rage, not letting her fangs come to bare. Once settled Aisling continues, "*It's just more of the same. No more attacks, and again Indra has been easier to handle. But Mother Blackstar will do anything she can to make me look bad, or hold me back within the covenant. I think I scare her, since she woke me and I won't be her tool. I... I want to learn the ways of The Dark Mother. I believe in what The Circle has to offer, and I think it can help me make sense of my Sire's journal, but I won't be able to get very far with her watching my every move and targeting me politically. I would have her dead if I could, but I don't think I would have the means for that.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

Yeah, probably best to get away, get a fresh start, Anna said. 

Do you want me to go with you to get Gabrielle? she asked.

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods, _"It is unfortunate, but if you're not in a position to deal with her changing the dynamic is your best bet. Leaving to consolidate knowledge and power is a smart move. We will regret your absence in the meantime, you have been a worthy companion."_

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Thank you Anna, but I think I can handle it,*" Aisling replies flatly. She shrugs and adds, "*She needs blood, and I'm willing to give it to her. I think at this point she's so addicted she'll be willing to do anything.*" This is said without a hint of remorse or pity, as if Aisling were saying that her hair were black. 

After a moments pause, Aisling smiles and says, "*That was really all I wanted to discuss. Again, I apologize for leaving you like this with everything going on... but you know, I have to do what is best for me and all. And I'm sure I'll be back one night.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna nodded.

Good luck Aisling, she said, is there anything else youd like to do before you go?

----------


## Bennosuke

Aisling purrs, "*Thank you Anna.*" She pauses for a moment to think, then replies, "*Well... I'll have a ride... I have some clothing.... I don't know, is there anything I will need? Maybe some warm clothing for Bernardo? I hear it can get pretty cold up in Tahoe.*" She shrugs again as if to say she can't think of anything else.

----------


## Daishain

_"Has this circle arranged for a place to stay and other resources? Can't have you just wandering the streets."_

----------


## Bennosuke

"*It's been taken care of,*" Aisling says with a nod, "*Alejandro has been helping me get everything set up. It is so amazing what you can get done with technology these days. He's been able to coordinate everything via his phone and The Pulse!*" She sounds genuinely impressed as she says this.

----------


## Thundercracker

> "*It's been taken care of,*" Aisling says with a nod, "*Alejandro has been helping me get everything set up. It is so amazing what you can get done with technology these days. He's been able to coordinate everything via his phone and The Pulse!*" She sounds genuinely impressed as she says this.


"We'll be able to keep in touch with each other too," Anna said, "good luck, I guess this is goodbye, for now."

She paused.  

"You can hug me if you want," she added.

----------


## Bennosuke

Aisling looks uncomfortable at first at the offer, but after a moment's hesitation, steps forward and throws her arms around Anna. It is one cold dead corpse pressed against another, absent of both physical and emotional warmth. After a brief hug, Aisling releases Anna and turns to Karl an uncomfortable questioning look on his face as she waits to see if he too would like a hug.

----------


## Daishain

Karl blinks, then states,_ "If you wish it, but that's all right. I do wish you well in your future endeavors Aisling. You have been a worthy companion."_

----------


## Bennosuke

With Karl's permission, Aisling comes in for a hug; the same cold dead on dead flesh. "*I'll be back,*" she says, though it almost sounds like Aisling is trying to convince herself. After releasing Karl, she gives the two an attempt at a grin and then saunters out of the room to begin packing. Over her shoulder Aisling adds, "*Don't you worry, I'll take care of Gabrielle tonight. We'll plan on leaving first thing tomorrow if that is okay.*"

(OOC: Unless you wish to reply, Daishain up to you as to what you want to do next)

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods, then looks to Anna, _"I don't know what you had in mind for the rest of the night, but is there any chance you could start to get rid of the body in the basement while I speak with my grandson? I would rather introduce Fred to things a little more slowly than what would happen if he stumbled over that."_

----------


## Thundercracker

> Karl nods, then looks to Anna, _"I don't know what you had in mind for the rest of the night, but is there any chance you could start to get rid of the body in the basement while I speak with my grandson? I would rather introduce Fred to things a little more slowly than what would happen if he stumbled over that."_


*Anna Wu*

Anna nodded.

How did you want to get rid of it? Anna asked, and I dont think I can move it by myself, at least not easily.  Do you think Gabe is up to helping?

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods, _"Especially since it was his kill. Gabe should get used to disposing of these things. He already knows my usual methods so he'll be able to help with more than just hauling."

"As to the method, dumping at sea is probably our best bet given the short notice. Get Gabe to help you find a boat that you can take unnoticed. Pick up some cheap chicken wire at a store along the way and wrap the body in that along with some rocks. It'll weigh the body down without preventing the fish from tearing it apart in a hurry, before long the wire will dissolve too. Leaving no evidence other than a few scattered bones."_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Alright, Ill go get him and then well pick up supplies and get rid of it, Anna said.

She hated this sort of work but Karl had come through for her in the past so it was really just sort of returning a favor.

----------


## Bennosuke

Karl and Anna begin to step out of the room; Karl to go speak to his grandson, and Anna to to go find Karl's childe. But they are momentarily interrupted when both of their phones buzz near simultaneously. A quick check shows that they have both received a Pulse message from the same Jae Ho Park, a vampire of the Lancea Sanctum. Aisling is also on the conversation. The message reads, "*Hounds to Prince D'Agostino, would you be available to meet in the next few nights? I represent a party who wishes to have a discussion.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

I can meet anytime later in the evening, lets try to do this tomorrow or the night after, Anna said to Karl, unless theres a reason we should delay further.

----------


## Daishain

_"Agreed, tomorrow would be better, not least because we should try and determine if there is going to be some sort of problem. This individual may be trying to use or trap us somehow. Or they may be offering an opportunity, it is difficult to say."_

----------


## Bennosuke

As the two are discussing, a message comes through on the group Pulse conversation. "*I may not be able to come,*" the message from Aisling reads, and it's followed by some incomprehensible emoji. 

(OOC: Someone will need to reply)

----------


## Thundercracker

> _"Agreed, tomorrow would be better, not least because we should try and determine if there is going to be some sort of problem. This individual may be trying to use or trap us somehow. Or they may be offering an opportunity, it is difficult to say."_


Anna typed out a response: tomorrow evening, 3am at Tommy's Joynt.

----------


## Bennosuke

The reply to Anna's message was almost immediate; it read, "*Sounds good. Meet you upstairs.*" 

That taken care of, Anna steps out to find Gabe, while Karl goes upstairs to follow up with his grandson.

**************************************************  *******

Gabe was down on the main floor, not far off from the room where Karl and *Anna* had been, standing in the shadows. He had clearly been waiting for the two, but of course Gabe's eyes fell on his Sire, appearing almost disappointed when Anna sought him out and Karl went the other way. Refusing to step out from the darkness he says with quiet frustration, "*What's up?*" 

**************************************************  *******

*Karl* continued on to the stairwell and marched up to Gabrielle's old rooms. Down the hall he could hear Aisling milling about in her room, maybe packing. When Karl opened the door to, he found his grandson in the dark, lying on the moldering cot. Despite the darkness, Karl could see that Fred's eyes were closed. He watched the rise and fall of the man's breathing... so mortal. The man did not stir as the Mekhet moved noiselessly into the room, though Karl could not decide whether the man was sleeping.

----------


## Daishain

Unsure what he wished the answer to be, Karl states in a low but audible voice, _"May we speak?"_

If there is no answer, he will turn and head back downstairs. Waking the boy would not seem prudent given how on edge he must be.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Body disposal, Anna replied, seems theres a corpse on our property and its time to get rid of it before someone accidentally finds it and starts screaming, or calls the police or something.

She paused.

What are you doing back there, has Karl got you practicing obfuscate? she asked.

----------


## Bennosuke

Before Karl can turn around, his grandson releases a loud and (to Karl's ears) exaggerated sigh. Without any evidence of grogginess Fred opens his eyes to look up at the vampire standing in the doorway. "*Come in,*" the man says as he pushes himself to a seated position on the cot. His voice is haggard, flat, reserved. He adds, "*What do you want to talk about?*"  

**************************************************  *




> Body disposal, Anna replied, seems theres a corpse on our property and its time to get rid of it before someone accidentally finds it and starts screaming, or calls the police or something.


Gabe scoffs at this. "*Of course,*" he says, trying to swallow down his spite, before adding under his breath, "*Thought I'd be done with the slave work after getting bitten.*" He grimaces, trying to give Anna a grin and show that he's alright with it all. "*Very well then. I'm game. Is there a plan?*" he adds. 




> She paused.
> 
> What are you doing back there, has Karl got you practicing obfuscate? she asked.


"*I don't know,*" Gabe replies as if surprised by the question, "*I guess I just... like it more in the darkness. I figured that was, I don't know, normal?*" He was a Mekhet after all.

----------


## Daishain

_"Everything and anything Enkel, but most of that can wait. I wanted to thank you for not turning me away. I know it was not easy accepting not only our connection, but this thing that I am."

"I'm afraid you will be on your own when you next wake, there was a young man I had originally thought might keep you company and give some perspective, but it seems he will be departing tonight. I can at least leave you my car and my card, so you can do something in the daylight hours before I can join you again."_ 

Karl looks around the room with some distaste. _"One way or another, these accommodations will be temporary. Things have changed rather significantly of late, and we've been a little busy trying to keep up. A new place for all of us to stay is likely in the works, and making sure there's an appropriate place for you in particular should be simple."

"There is much you will need to learn, more than we can really cover tonight, even if you forgo sleep entirely. But is there anything in particular you wish to know now?"_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna paused and became unnaturally still, like a statue.  She stared at Gabe for a good seven or eight seconds before replying. 

"I don't _have_ to help you with this, you know.  I am extremely busy trying to stay ahead of several individuals who are most likely plotting how to have me killed.  It was _your_ virgin feed, it's only right you take care of it," Anna said, "but Karl asked me to, and it's not often I get to galivant around with a fledgling, so here I am." 

Anna relayed Karl's plan to Gabe. 

"You need to start thinking more like what you are, and less like what you were," she said, "the Kine are social animals, we are not.  See this task for what it is, a chance for you to learn from a Kindred who is not your Sire, and who will _probably_ not kill you if you become mildly inconvenient.  If I were you I'd be jumping at the opportunity to learn from a neonate, who happens to be a Hound, to learn as much as I could while still under your Sire's protection.  Once you're presented to the Prince, you're probably going to have to find your own way, at least for a little while." 

"Think about it," she added, "in the meantime, let's find that chicken wire."

----------


## Bennosuke

Fred shades his eyes against the light coming from the hallway as he stares up at Karl. He listens to the vampire, nodding his head slowly. When Karl is done talking about how he will be alone, Fred replies, "*I feel like every conversation I have with you ends up being so... melodramatic.*" He gives Karl a wry grin to show he's teasing the man. Before Karl can reply, Fred replies, "*That's fine. I mean, I'm sure I can find ways to busy myself.*" Fred pauses to look around the dark room and adds, "*Maybe I'll spend the day decorating.*" He lets this joke settle as well before his expression darkens. "*Anything I need to know or can't do, while you... sleep? I mean, like for my safety?*" 




> "There is much you will need to learn, more than we can really cover tonight, even if you forgo sleep entirely. But is there anything in particular you wish to know now?"


Assuming Karl does not answer it above, Fred replies, "*Well... I think I need to know how to defend myself. Like, should I be loading up on garlic and crosses? Sorry, I no that sounds so stupid.*" 

**************************************************  ***

When Anna gets serious, Gabe throws both hands up in defense. "*It's fine,*" he says quickly, though a hint of frustration plays on his still near mortal eyes. He even runs a tongue across his teeth as if trying to hold back some additional thought, before repeating himself, "*It's... it's fine Anna.*" 

He follows Anna, who walks back into the two car garage where the coterie have begun to store a number of nick nacks, tools, and supplies. Most things are still in shipping boxes, as the trio had only recently begun to move back into the property after it's reconstruction. But it is not long till Anna and Gabe find the supplies that they need.

----------


## Daishain

Karl stiffens for a moment as if he's done something wrong. _"I'm... sorry. Its been so long since I've had a... normal conversation I can hardly remember what they're like. Maybe you can help me there?"

In response to the questions about remaining safe, he states, "The big thing not to do is try and break the masquerade. Just don't talk about anything you've learned since I contacted you with anyone and you'll be safe there. I may be able to protect you from consequences for a few minor slipups, but I suggest not testing the limits of that. At least for now, I also would suggest avoiding places run by the more powerful kindred. I have to assume that they know about you by now. If you show up out of the blue, they may assume I'm using you to pry into their affairs and react rashly. I'll leave a list of businesses and organizations to stay clear of for now. Most of them you wouldn't want to visit anyways, but there are some you might."

"As to fighting off an active threat, garlic and crosses don't do anything with most of us. Actually there's an order of kindred that freely bears the cross themselves. Sunlight does burn us, and while the sun is up we have extreme difficulty remaining conscious even indoors and well away from its rays. Fire is also an effective tool, and most of us will react to open flames with fear. The wooden stake in the heart thing is also somewhat accurate. Complete paralyzation if you can pull it off, but either overpowering or surprising a kindred to do that will range from very difficult to near impossible depending on the circumstances. Most kindred will have at least one weakness of some sort, but that varies by individual, so that's difficult to prepare for or take advantage of unless you know such details about the one you are fighting."

"Your most reliable bet in terms of weapons you should have the skill for would likely be ordinary high power firearms. It would be difficult to actually kill a kindred only using such tools, but bullets can still weaken or drive off most of us if you can land enough hits. Very few kindred will still be coming after you after a pistol magazine emptied into the chest, though I would not recommend simply standing around to find out the hard way if they'll manage to recover."

"That said, as long as you avoid going out at night the worst you are likely to encounter would be ghouls. They're usually a good bit more resilient than normal humans, but they're still in the end human. The same things you'd use to defend yourself against some random criminal work just fine on them. Just go a little overkill to be sure."_

Karl puts up a hand, _"That said, I don't want to give you the wrong impression. Chances are you won't need to fight off anything, and especially without training trying to do so should be your last resort. Kindred are taught to avoid killing if they can, dead bodies everywhere doesn't exactly help with secrecy after all. Even if you end up being hunted the odds are good that the worst consequences will be ending up confused and a bit woozy. Believe it or not you might even end up enjoying the experience. That outcome could very well change though if you injure such a hunter to the point of rage, but fail to actually drive them off or bring them down."

"Your best weapon for now, aside from sticking near me when night falls, is actually simple words. In any hostile encounter, simply stating that you are under the protection of the Prince's hounds will get the vast majority of individuals in our world to back off and give you a chance to retreat. Anna, Aisling, and I were all recently made hounds, which is perhaps best equated to a Sherriff's deputies. The position comes with a fair amount of clout as you might imagine. Don't expect it to be a perfect defense in all cases though."_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Okay, now we need a boat, Anna said, Karl said theres a rental company you typically use?

----------


## Bennosuke

Fred remains silent mostly, letting Karl speak. He raises an eyebrow at the use of the term "_Masquerade_", but keeps listening. But as Karl talks on, the man becomes slightly more unnerved. He interrupts, "*Avoiding places run by powerful Kindred? I... I don't understand. You mean vampires right? But how am I supposed to know if I'm... well on someone's territory?*"

When Karl starts talking about arming his grandson, Fred replies, "*I... I've never fired a gun. I mean, I know it's not the most complicated thing, but I mean, I'm a college professor.*" He puts a hand up and sighs. "*Sorry,*" Fred says, "*I know I asked the question. It's just starting to sound like maybe I shouldn't be going anywhere without you, like nothing is safe.*" Fortunately, Karl continues on, talking about going out at night, Ghouls, and using words, and this seems to alleviate a small portion of Fred's anxiety. 

When Karl is finally finished, Fred sighs again and says, "*Alright then. That was... a lot of information, but I guess it was helpful. I'll try to be careful and all. To be honest though this is all pretty, well terrifying.*" He shrugs and gives Karl a sheepish grin. 

**************************************************  *****

Gabe shrugs but there is a pretty negative look on his face, "*I mean there is, but nothing that's gonna be open this time of night.*" He pauses for a moment. "*We could try to steal one I suppose,*" he adds, "*but to be honest, unless you have a Kindred friend with a boat, the best bet would be putting in an online reservation now and picking it up first thing tomorrow evening after we've woken up. I mean, it can wait that long, right?*"

(OOC: Not trying to put up road blocks, just thinking rationally about the situation)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"That's weird, Karl seemed to think you'd have a method for tonight," Anna replied, "well if not, that's fine, he can take it up with you tomorrow early, since I'm booked up tomorrow." 

She stopped and looked at Gabe again.

"So, what do you want to do?" she asked.

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods, _"I understand, and there is real danger here, so I'm not going to tell you to fully relax. But it is best approached with caution and preparation rather than fear. A decent analogy might be working as a zookeeper with dangerous animals. A big part of doing the job means knowing how, when and if to approach, and panicking never helps the situation. You can and should expect to make it out intact if you don't do something foolish, but keeping your guard up is necessary."

"As to personal territories, like I said I'll make a list of places to avoid for now. With time I suspect you'll learn what to look for, and how to handle yourself. There are a few places run by kindred that actually should be safe to visit, chief among them Elysium, its a nightclub designated as a safe haven for all. You might even meet a few people there in a similar situation. I would still suggest staying away for the moment, but only so you have a chance to learn a few things first."

"As to firing a gun, if you wish it I could always teach you. Its been over a century, but my instructors' lessons were... memorable. As I said your best defense should be words for now, but that doesn't mean it has to be your only defense."_

----------


## Bennosuke

Gabe shrugs, and almost apologetically says, "*Sorry Anna. I mean, I guess it's gonna be a while till I'm not a ghoul. That's always been my relationship with Karl. He'd want something done... never cared to think about how easy it would be or how it would happen.*" 

With Anna's question, it appears that the Fledgeling is a little uncomfortable. He stammers, "*You mean, like if I have the rest of the night to myself?*" Gabe pauses for a moment, clearly trying to appear torn on the matter. "*I mean, wouldn't mind hunting tonight,*" he says, too human to hide the fact that it's THE ONLY thing he wants to do right now. 

**************************************************  **********

Fred nods his head in agreement. As Karl talks he becomes more reassured. "*Thank you,*" he says when Karl finishes, "*ya, that sounds good. I mean, I'm sure there's a firing range around here or something, and ya, if you wanna make me a map or something.*" Despite himself, Fred yawns once. He runs his hand through his thinning hair and says, "*Sorry. It's... it's late, even with the jet lag.*" There were a few more hours before dawn, and Karl was as awake as a corpse could possibly be.

----------


## Daishain

_"Yes... I imagine so. Please get your rest Enkel, I mainly did not want you to awake alone and feel lost."_ With that Karl begins to retreat from the room, returning downstairs.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Oh, how thirsty are you... never mind, youre going to be super thirsty all the time until you figure out the new normal, Anna said, okay, show me where you usually book the boats and then well go for a hunt, Ill show you some of the best places.

Anna sent Karl a pulse: Gabe says best to wait until early evening but Im booked up tomorrow early.  We are renting a boat for then.  He is thirsty so taking him to the Rack for a bite now.

----------


## Daishain

Karl shows up right after Anna sends the pulse, _"Very well, Fred's out cold, and I doubt he'll be poking around too much tomorrow regardless before we get up. What else do you have planned for the night?"_

----------


## Thundercracker

> Karl shows up right after Anna sends the pulse, _"Very well, Fred's out cold, and I doubt he'll be poking around too much tomorrow regardless before we get up. What else do you have planned for the night?"_


"I have some Dragon things to read up on, and I want to start identifying who would be a good contact for us in the media, and local kine government," Anna said, "I'm going to need them if I want to make things happen with the hospital."

I may try to catch up with our cop friend, see how hes doing, Anna added, if hes awake that is.  We havent talked to him in a while.

Assuming there were no objections, once Karl and Gabe had left, Anna would reach out to their policeman ally, after finding his name in her phone.

*Spoiler*
Show

 cant remember the guys name..

----------


## Bennosuke

> Karl shows up right after Anna sends the pulse, "Very well, Fred's out cold, and I doubt he'll be poking around too much tomorrow regardless before we get up. What else do you have planned for the night?"


Gabe shrugs, again trying not to show his desperate hunger. "*Well Anna was gonna take me out for a hunt,*" he says sheepishly to Karl, "*but I guess it's just you and me now?*" Gabe gives his Sire a grin that was familiar to Karl for a long time now. Gabe had been a loyal Ghoul... maybe not a friend, but the closest thing to it that a vampire could hope for. That grin was familiar, that grin was welcome. 

(OOC: Just trying to move things on. I think this was one of your original plans anyways.)

**************************************************  **

Anna separates herself from Karl and his fledgeling, walking back upstairs to her own private room in the coteri's haven. She pulls out her phone and dials Mort. Mort was a detective in the San Francisco Police Department. Anna had never met him, but had spoken to him on the phone once before, heard Karl talk to him a few more times. Mort was ornery, always a pain in the ass to deal with even though he owed Karl everything and always came through. 

The phone rings several times, but never seems to go to voicemail. Just as Anna is considering ending the call, the line picks up. "*Huh, hello? Who is this? Don't you know how ****ing late it is?*" Mort asks drowsily. Mort sounded like his throat was used as an ashtray, and Anna imagined an old disgruntled man from New York or New Jersey, slumped over a desk covered with papers; a half drunk mug of cheap coffee held in the other hand.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"Sorry, I thought you were working tonight," Anna said, "this is Anna, I'm an associate of Karl's.   Are you okay to talk, or would you rather go back to sleep?"

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Anna,*" the voice asks with slight confusion, before Mort catches himself, "*Oh, gotcha! You're Karl's friend, right? I AM working tonight. You, uh, just got me in the middle of something, that's all.*" Anna doesn't buy it, and is pretty certain that Mort is still trying to wake himself up. He adds quickly, "*Can I help you with something?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Oh great, Anna replied, this is going to be out of the blue, but I wanted to get your thoughts on something.  It seems the city is having trouble solving the gang problem.  I wanted to find out whats standing in the way of rounding them all up and sentencing them to lengthy jail terms or deporting them. Like if we wanted to solve the problem, permanently, how would we do it, in your opinion?

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Well ****,*" Mort says sourly, "*I'm just a detective. Not sure you're talking to the right person, or that this is something to call a hard working cop about in the middle of the night.*" He pauses for a moment before saying flippantly, "*So take your pick; the fact that you need proof of a crime to arrest any criminal, the difficulty in locating and tracking each member of any given group, the systems and road blocks in place that complicate any major bust, the lack of funding of the police department, interference by federal agencies. Christ, this isn't a TV show like The Wire. Have you ever heard of any city just rounding up all the gangsters in a city? It's not that simple!*"

Mort was clearly working himself up. He takes a moment to calm himself down, and then having a realization says, "*Is this really what you wanted to talk about? Normally when you or Karl call it's because you want me to do something for you.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"Sorry, I did ask if it was okay to talk now.., and you said you were working," Anna said, "and I guess there's nothing I need like... _right now_, but I could use your help with figuring out what we'd need to take care of them.  Maybe you could recommend a few of those people who _are_ the right ones to be talking to.  We'll need a bribe-proof judge for warrants and a prosecutor who can't be intimidated, right?  Anything else?  Know anyone like that?"

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods,_ "Need to fit in the rest of that lesson on obfuscation as well, and that's easier while there are still crowds to work with. Lets hit the entertainment district, there are still a few establishments open."_

----------


## Bennosuke

Mort chuckles a couple of times, but the laughter gets caught in his throat and leads to a phlegmatic cough. "*Sure, sure,*" he says, between struggles to catch some air, "*No offense meant mam. I, uh, suppose I can get you some names and numbers.*" He pauses again, but this time not because of his airway, then asks cautiously, "*Not to intrude or anything mam, but uh, you aren't gonna go do something stupid, right? I mean... you can't just put a stop to crime or whatever. You know that; there will always be more. And forgive me for saying this, but you... I mean Karl are just a small P.I. office. Again, I mean no offense by that... I just don't want no one getting hurt.*" 

**************************************************  *******

Gabe grins, and for a moment Karl can see a hint of the Beast within... and excited malicious hunger. "*Lead the way then my Sire,*" Gabe says, gesturing an arm out before him in invitation, "*I'll follow you're lead.*" 

As far as "entertainment districts" went, there were maybe two options for hunting the Rack. There was the actual Theater District, which in Kindred circles was divided between some Ventrue hunting grounds and some open grounds that bled out into the Tenderloin. The Theater District included Broadway, which had a number of famous play houses on it. The other would be "down town" near City Hall, where the Opera House and a number of major museums were. This was also open territory, though perhaps not as easy to hunt.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

_Gotta break a few eggs to make an omelette_, Anna thought.

No, I wont do anything stupid, Anna replied, just doing some research on what it would take.  Nothing happens without funding anyway right, and thats a whole other conversation.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*I suppose,*" Mort says, and Anna can imagine him shrugging noncommittally, "*... anyway... I'll get you those contacts. How you want me to send them to you? Otherwise, anything else I can do you for?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"You can text them to me here," Anna replied, "nothing else right now.  This is going to be like... months of work, but in the end it'll be worth it."

----------


## Daishain

Karl leads the way as requested. He figures some of the seedier bars and strip joints might be their best bet to find an actual crowd to work with, given the exceptionally late hour. Something outside of private hunting grounds of course. Along the way he stated, _"I need you to work with Fred Gabe. He's not going anywhere, and I won't brook harm coming to him. I will speak with him about being more respectful to you, but that goes both ways."_

----------


## Bennosuke

Mort's voice is weighed down with fatigue. "*Sure, sure,*" he says quickly, "*I'll get you those contacts... but uh, if anyone asks, you didn't get them from me.*" He waits for Anna's affirmation then says, "*Well anyways, have a good night,*" and hangs up the line as quick as he can, unless Anna interrupts him.

**************************************************  ********

Karl decides to drive out to the Theater District. It was one of the major Racks after all, and it had a couple of seedier bars, and even a few hustler's clubs. 

The request draws a hard indignant sigh from Gabe. There is a moment where it looks like the man might even give into a snarl, a queer lip curling expression flashing across his face. "*Fine,*" he says flatly, once the sudden expression was gone. He crosses his arms across his chest and looks out the window. After a moment's pause, Gabe adds, "*So what, are you gonna ghoul him then?*"

----------


## Daishain

Karl stiffens as Gabe makes his opinion on the matter clear, but did not comment, _"Not unless it proves necessary. When I offered that to you, your choices to remain living were limited. You know even better than I that your choice had consequences, though I hope you do not regret it overall."

"Fred's choices are not limited. He is the last of my kin, and my mere continued existence has already caused him harm. I will not bear the shame of compounding that failure if it can be avoided."_

----------


## Thundercracker

After Anna finished up with Mort, she searched around online for language tutorial, specifically for Mexican and American Spanish.  If she wanted to really find out what was going on with MS-13, shed need to be able to understand what they were saying.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*No regrets,*" Gabe mumbles nearly inaudibly, still looking out the window. But by then, Karl had pulled into a dark lot behind a squat building named "Night Minx", advertising "all night girls". The lot was empty except for a few rusted vehicles that look like they may as well be broken down. Closing the door, Gabe gives Karl a look of hungry excitement from the other side of the car and says, "*After you.*"

(OOC: Wanna give me an appropriate roll, and a little description of what Karl is looking to do?)

----------


## Daishain

As they pull up, Karl states, _"All right then, I want you to practice that obfuscate technique I spoke of at the airport. Get it right and you'll be able to move through this crowd without anyone sensing your presence. There are limits of course, but at the very least given this kind of cover, you should be able to assess and make the initial approach to your prey without them noticing you even exist. After you make physical contact is another matter, which makes the setup crucial."

"This will be a little trickier than the feed earlier tonight. Before there was no one else to see even if you were too obvious, this time there are eyes. You need to pick your target carefully, and take them in a manner that won't attract attention. Following someone to the bathroom is a simple enough method, if a little gauche. Others prefer seduction in some form, or simply grabbing someone and faking a... I think they call it PDA these days. There are likely dark corners and booths in here as well you could take advantage of as well."

"Try not to think about it too much, especially when it comes to your powers. Let your instincts guide you."_ With that, the old man leads the way inside.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Karl will use obfuscate to remain near Gabe unnoticed and ready to step in if there's a serious misstep.
Perhaps wits+subterfuge? (4d10)[*7*][*7*][*5*][*10*](29)
ten again (4d10)[*10*][*10*][*2*][*6*](28)

----------


## Bennosuke

As Karl starts to walk towards the club entrance, Gabe lingers a moment longer. He stands rooted, eyes closed and hands balled up in fists. Karl can actually feel as his Childe gives into predatory instinct. The muscles of Gabe's face tighten as if someone else were wearing the man's face like a mask. Gabe's eyes glow red just for a moment, then he catches Karl's eye and grins, following his Sire into the club. 

The entrance to the Night Minx is a pair of warehouse style double doors painted in dark red. Each door has a black silhouette of a woman in what is probably supposed to be an inviting and seductive pose. Karl pushes the doors open, and Karl pass right by a hard nosed bouncer in a giants hoodie. Gabe's eyes go wide, staring at the bouncer who remains focused on his cellphone as the two vampires march right into strip club. All overhead lights are off, and Karl and Gab are guided into the club by dim red-tinted floor lighting. Pounding club music plays from inside. 

Karl and Gabe walk down the hall into the main hall of the club. The room is primarily filled an H shaped dancing platform sporting two bronze poles. A handful of middle-aged men of variable repute crowd around the dancing platform like it were a warm fire on a cold winter night. A dark skinned stripper is busy doing a pretty decent job of entertaining; not that Karl has much of an appetite anymore. 

Gabe leans towards Karl and whispers despite the pounding music, "*So what, I should just follow some fat slob to the men's room, when they get up to jerk it?*" Despite his dismissive tone, there is a certain excitement in Gabe's eyes as he looks around the room, reveling in his newfound power.

----------


## Daishain

_"That would be the easy approach yes. But not the only one, nor necessarily the best. The easy path will suffice if all you need is to satiate yourself. But the hunt and the feed is one of the very few true pleasures we get as kindred. Indulging yourself with something a little more... rarified from time to time will make the nights more bearable."_ With that, Karl fades back, content to watch for now.

----------


## Bennosuke

Gabe shrugs and says, "*Very well,*" as if he did not quite understand or appreciate exactly what his mentor was trying to teach him. He turns away from Karl, studying the club for a long moment, before making his way to the only other lit area, the bar in the back of The Night Minx. Dim neon yellow illuminate a short black bar behind which works a tired looking woman in a white club T-shirt that reveals too much of her tired bosom. The yellow lights shine on a series of near empty bottles of low end spirits, lined up in short rows behind the bar. Though a single patron sits at the bar, a businessman in a worn out suit who sadly likely came to the bar straight from work, the bartender is clearly not busy, and Gabe has caught sight of her just as she is stepping away from the bar to disappear down a side hallway likely used to store supplies. 

After a long few moments, Gabe returns from the hallways sporting a satisfied bestial grin that is all too familiar. When he returns to Karl, Gabe says smugly, "*I think the bar service here is gonna be a little slow tonight.*"

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods approvingly, then states, _"Might as well top off myself, still not quite full after bringing you back."_

Looking around, Karl spots someone off on their own in an out of the way corner. Using the obfuscate to get close, he quite simply sits next to the lonely man before drawing him in for the kiss.

A few moments later, and he's done. Leaving the bemused patron where he was he rejoins Gabe, _"This lesson is done for now I think. Keep practicing obfuscation and it will soon be second nature. Push its limits, and you may one night master becoming truly invisible, and even drag others into the darkness with you."_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled two successes for the hunt in OOC thread.

I think we're at least close to wrapping this scene up, especially since TC's waiting, anything else you wanted to hit on?

----------


## Bennosuke

Karl finds a man sitting in the back of the club, far away from the stage where the lights are lowest. Karl's prey is facing away from him, head slumped to his shoulders in the posture of a drunken stupor. As Karl gets closer, he can appreciate the man's sandy blonde hair and fair skin, and the stench of heavy BO and axe body spray. Unprepared for Karl's strike, the prey has no opportunity to resist, giving in suddenly and easily to the magic of Karl's bite. For the thousandth time, and possibly one of an infinite future feeds, Karl's feels his entire body warm as he fill himself with the prey's life. 

Already pre-sated for the night, the feed lasts for only a few exquisite seconds. With expert control Karl pulls himself back, and the man slumps unconscious to the table. But as he goes limp, the man's face turns sideways, and Karl can suddenly see a face he recognizes. This _man_, was Graham Summers, the BOY whom he had been investigating when he first met Anna. Hired by Graham's mother Nancy, Karl had found that Graham had been a recruit in some strange cult being led by The Lancea Sanctum. However long it had been, the boy was too young to be in this strip club, and already drunk before the feed, Graham was pallid and diaphoretic. 

(OOC: Karl's back to 10/10. Sorry, but I'm trying not to let feeds just become "refilling the tank")

----------


## Daishain

Mildly amused at the coincidence, Karl pats Graham on the back as he gets up, muttering as he returns to Gabe, _"Guess you never learned the lesson. Maybe next time you'll be in an alley somewhere."_

----------


## Bennosuke

Karl leaves Graham asleep at the table, returning to his Childe who likely had watched the whole affair with bemusement, based on the fanged grin playing across Gabe's face. Once out of the club, Gabe was filled with excited energy, his face almost flush back to mortal pallor. He was like a teenager reveling in his first sexual escapade, unable to hold back from telling Karl every little detail of the feed. 

By the time the two were back at the haven, there was not much left to do with the waning hours of the night, and after squaring away the last remaining details for disposing of the dead bodies, all the vampires of The King Killers Coterie were forced to find refuge from the sun in a torpid slumber.

**************************************************  ******

The following evening, Anna clawed herself out of sleep with purpose. She had a lot to do tonight and wanted to get feeding out of the way first, even if she was not all that hungry. There was already some movement in the house. Whether that was Karl's grandson milling about, or maybe even his new Childe, Anna was unsure. Her mind quickly raced to thoughts about both Katie and her mother; perhaps Anna would have deal with both of them tonight. 

(OOC: Unless you want Anna to do something else first, my assumption is we are starting with a feed. So let's have a basic idea of how Anna wants to hunt, and please give me an appropriate roll)

**************************************************  *******

Karl was practically wrenched from his slumber by a knocking at the door. Though the noise seemed far off and muffled by the fugue of the Mekhet's day-sleep, the territorial Beast was immediately alerted like a guard-dog. Karl had to suppress a growl and the instinct to jump to his feet in preparation for a fight. 

"*It's me Karl,*" calls Gabe's almost sheepish voice, "*just wanted to chat for one moment if you're up.*"

*Spoiler: [email protected]*
Show

Okay, so I'm thinking we have just one or two more nights of this interlude Act for Karl and Anna to take care of some of their private affairs, before I close out the Scene and the Act, give out a fair amount of Beats, and move us to an Act with more of a centralized plot. My thought is we will also move the story forward four or five weeks, allowing for off screen developments such as the finalized acquisition of the psych hospital, and Fred and Gabe requiring less hand holding. 

Both characters have spend a blood point with waking.

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna picked up everything she would need for the evening, including a change of clothing and her weapons in the trunk of her car; Miho had said they were going on a field trip so who knew what that meant.

She headed into the Rack to find something to eat among the late dinner early drink crowd, preferably a party where someone was looking for an easy hookup.  

*Spoiler*
Show


Presence + socialize +2 (7d10)[*4*][*10*][*10*][*7*][*8*][*7*][*3*](49)
10 again: (7d10)[*6*][*6*][*7*][*6*][*8*][*10*][*7*](50)

----------


## Daishain

Karl slowly gets up, death still clawing at his thoughts as he answered the door, _"What is it Gabriel."_

----------


## Bennosuke

Choosing to vary her hunting grounds, Anna heads out to a strip of the pan handle which was quickly being modernized and gentrified. She parks her loaded up car, then follows a group of oblivious looking twenty somethings into a divey looking bar called "The Happy Hour", it's sign a neon-rainbow colored clock face. The place looks like it was modeled after a Southern Honkey Tonk, with stools set up in front of barrels for makeshift tables, old-timey country music posters hanging everywhere, and a four sided bar in the middle of the room, and a massive and ornate jukebox. The place was surprisingly busy, though not so crowded that it was hard to get from one side to the other, with well-off looking couples and groups of kids maybe a few years out of college taking up pretty much every table and spot at the bar. 

At first it seems like there's too many groups. Anna needed someone alone, or someone who could easily be pulled away if she was going to feed. Then her eyes fell on a ruddy faced man sitting alone at the corner of the bar. He had the build of a boxer, and the pushed in nose to match, but his dirty white "San Francisco Fire Department" T, and heavy black work boots said otherwise. Even from a few yards away, Anna could smell the smoke that had stained his skin and shaved scalp, cooked its way into his clothes. His glassy eyes were vacant, and he stooped over his empty tumbler glass with a heavy numbness. He was chewing tobacco; Anna could see his jaw working mechanically, and could smell the toxic paste, mixed with the smell of whiskey coming off of his breath as she approached. 

**************************************************  *************

Karl opens the door. Gabe is wearing a dark tan Harrington Jacket, jeans, and work boots; a familiar getup that meant he was ready to work. Gabe clearly could read the tone of Karl's voice, or maybe the expression on his face, and he offers his sire an apologetic shrug. "*Sorry to... uh, be a bother,*" he says, "*but I just wanted to touch base with you before I got going.*" He pauses for a moment to glance down the hallway before saying, "*I'm gonna go take care of the body now. I've got a boat rented from a company that I trust, and it's cold enough tonight that there shouldn't be too many people out on the water. I just wanted to let you know I'd be going... since I'll probably be gone for a few hours, and reception can be pretty bad out on the water.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna approaches the loner.  

"Hey, mind if I sit?  Everywhere else is full," she said. 
As she sits down she pulls out her phone and pretends to send a message, then glances up at the guy.
"Umm, are you here by yourself?" she asked.  

Assuming he responds in the affirmative: "I'm by myself too," Anna said, then she paused and waited for him to make a move.

----------


## Bennosuke

When Anna firs speaks, the man jumps as if startled, his head whipping up quickly to look wide eyed at the Mekhet. After a long moment, he nods his head and says, "*Uh, sure, yeah. Go ahead.*" He then adds sheepishly, "*Sorry.*" 

He does indeed reply that he is alone, and there is a certain bitterness in the man's voice, as if Anna had just touched a nerve. 




> Assuming he responds in the affirmative: "I'm by myself too," Anna said, then she paused and waited for him to make a move.


The man's face tightens. He does his best to give Anna a grin, but he expression just comes off as pained. "*Yeah, well... enjoy your drink,*" he says, before grabbing at his empty glass and reflexively trying to take a drink from it. He frowns when he realizes he's out, putting the glass back down and staring into it as if he were trying to divine a fortune from tea leaves. 

(OOC: Feel free to give me a Wits + Empathy roll, to get a read on what's going on with the fireman)

----------


## Bennosuke

It was clear the man was uncomfortable in Anna's presence. He was hurting, and clearly trying to drown his pain, and Anna was pretty certain it had something to do with him being alone. Maybe he'd just been dumped... or someone important passed away. But Anna figured it was a significant other based on how he seemed to be actively attempting to avoid her gaze.

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna ordered a bottle of whiskey and a glass for herself. 

"I'm having more than one," Anna said.  

She poured herself a shot and threw it back. 
"My fiancee died last week," she said, "car crash.  At the funeral, I found out he was still sleeping with his ex." 

She poured herself another shot and a measure for him as well.
"Share a drink with me?" she asked.

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods, _"You know what to watch for, and be sure to aim for a relatively deep portion of the ocean bed, it won't help much for some amateur divers to find it before its fully picked over."

"When you get back, there's a meeting that Anna and I will be attending. I would appreciate it if you were on overwatch, we do not yet know the intentions of those we are meeting. It would be a good chance for you to observe how kindred interact as well."_

----------


## Bennosuke

The bartender balks when Anna orders the entire bottle of whiskey, but quickly rushes to get her the entire bottle, making sure to grab Anna's card to start a tab, or at least make her pay up front if Anna was paying in cash. Even in a dive bar like this, the upcharge in San Francisco was likely going to hurt... or it would if Anna really cared about money. 

The fireman also seems taken slightly aback by the gesture. "*****,*" he mumbles under his breath, a tiny smirk spreading across his weathered face despite his somber mood. 




> She poured herself a shot and threw it back.
> "My fiancee died last week," she said, "car crash. At the funeral, I found out he was still sleeping with his ex."


(OOC: It goes without saying then that Anna has activated blush of life, as this is the only way she won't immediately vomit up the shot?) 

Anna's statement seems to sober the man up slightly. He nods his head in a sympathetic gesture and offers a sincere, "*I'm sorry to hear that*". When Anna offers him a drink, the man hesitantly pushes his tumbler across the bar to her. "*I guess I shouldn't let you drink alone then,*" he says with a dutiful seriousness. 

**************************************************

"*Sure sure,*" Gabe says with a disinterested nod. Gabe was a professional, years of service as Karl's Ghoul had made sure of that; it was the reason Karl had assigned this task to him in the first place. 

He waits for a long moment before clucking his tongue against the roof of his mouth. It was an old nervous habit of Gabe's, one Karl was all too familiar with. Then Gabe shrugs and says, "*Well I guess you've got a busy night ahead of you.... oh well then.*" You did not have to be a vampire with the power of Auspex to see that Gabe had something he wanted to say.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

*Spoiler*
Show

Yes, Anna will activate blush of life.


Anna paid in cash for the bottle, and keeps both of their glasses filled as she drinks and talks.
"Thanks," she said as the guy offered to drink with her, "it's such a mess.  I'm in shock he's gone, and I'm furious he was cheating, but it's like, I can't even yell at him.  Or anyone, because everyone's sad." 

She took another drink and let the conversation come to a natural pause. 
"So what's got you in here, if you don't mind my asking?" she asked. 

Anna hadn't decided yet whether she would go for a bite right there in the restaurant or try to get the guy to take her somewhere more private, but she figured the drunker he was, the better her chances were.

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: Anna is now down to 7 BP) 




> Anna paid in cash for the bottle, and keeps both of their glasses filled as she drinks and talks.
> "Thanks," she said as the guy offered to drink with her, "it's such a mess. I'm in shock he's gone, and I'm furious he was cheating, but it's like, I can't even yell at him. Or anyone, because everyone's sad."


Almost out of obligation, the fireman replies with a muted, "*I'm sorry,*" before bringing his now filled glass up for a sip. "*Thanks,*" he adds. 




> She took another drink and let the conversation come to a natural pause.
> "So what's got you in here, if you don't mind my asking?" she asked.


The whiskey goes down like liquid fire, perhaps a warmth long missed, or perhaps a heat too akin to that of actual fire. With her body artificially _functioning_, she would be able to hold a few more of these down, but Anna knows she is not going to enjoy the process of expelling it later. 

The man shrugs at the question, his eyes falling quickly to focus on his glass. "*What? Here?*" he asks, trying hard to sound casual, "*Nothing really.*" He pauses for a moment, his eyes taking on a certain shaky focus, before releasing a long almost angry sounding sigh. "*It's just... oh, it's nothing,*" he stammers, working his way up to whatever was clearly bothering him. With a sudden finality, he downs the tumbler of whiskey, before turning to Anna and extending his glass for a refill. Now staring her in the eyes, the fireman says, "*It's just, well my fiance and I are doing long distance... and it ****ing sucks, that's all.*" A sour express pulls across his ruddy face, and for a moment Anna thinks the man might either break out in tears or punch something.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"Yeah, tell me about it," Anna said, as she poured another, "I'm about to drink just enough that I'm incapable of feeling.  How's about it?"

----------


## Bennosuke

Anna's statement makes the man grin. His teeth are yellowed from the chew, but he had a stubbled strong jaw and clear blue eyes that made him handsome in a blue collar sort of way. "*I think I beat you there about an hour ago mam,*" he says, the grin broadening as he holds up his filled glass to "cheers" with Anna.

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna continued drinking with the fireman until half the bottle was gone, then she slid around to his side of the table to sit next to him.  This would have the dual effects of literally getting closer to him and making it much easier to have incidental physical contact, and also blocking the view of anyone on the opposite side of the booth.  

She kept her senses open for an opportunity to feed directly while they were in the booth by using her hair to block view of what was happening.  All the while she'd continue pouring drinks and waiting for the moment he was drunk enough (and she appeared drunk enough) to think leaving together was a good idea, either because she needed to be taken care of or because he wanted to get some.  Anna was okay with it either way so long as she got to ambush him in an alley or drink from him until he was unconscious in bed.

----------


## Daishain

Karl raises an eyebrow,_ "Out with it Gabriel. Just because neither of us are aging anymore doesn't mean its time to start dancing around the point."_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna continued drinking and pouring drinks until the fireman seemed fairly well on his way to wasted.  
"Hey, I think I need to... uhh, get out of here," she said, "my place is just down the road but I'm f---ing wasted." 

"Can I ask you to walk me home?" she asked, "is that okay?" 

Once outside, her plan was to start walking, say she had to vomit, duck into an alley, then sucker him in.

----------


## Bennosuke

The hesitant expression on Gabe's face flattens, and he chuckles uncomfortably. "*Well,*" he starts, "*I was wondering... like when you were gonna introduce me to the Prince, and to the Invictus. Isn't that sort of thing expected? And I mean, I should start thinking about joining a covenant like you, right?*" The expression on Gabe's face is expectant, and a little pathetic. It reminds Karl of a begging puppy. 

**************************************************  **********

Anna's question seems to take the fireman by surprise. By this point he had already told Anna his name was Peter, and had given in to telling her more about his crumbling relationship. Wide eyed and stricken, he replies, "*Well ****... sure.*" Pete does his best to give Anna a smile, but then puts his hands up in front of him and says with pained discomfort, "*But I just wanna be clear here, I'm just trying to be a good friend, ya know. I'm not looking for... anything.*"

But however Anna replies, Peter will dutifully escort her out of the bar, after paying his tab. 

(OOC: Please give me a roll to represent Anna tricking Peter to follow her into the alley. Maybe for pretending to vomit Manipulation + Expression/Empathy?)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"Oh yeah, no," Anna said, "no offense you're not exactly my type." 

Having already paid for their drinks, stumbled her way out of the bar and down the road, keeping her eyes open for a suitable alley.

"Uh oh," she said as they walked by the entrance.  

Suddenly she put her fingers over her mouth and weaved several meters into the alley to regurgitate everything she'd drank that evening with a heave and a splatter.

"Ohh," she said as she leaned against the wall, "hey, sorry, do you think you could uhh, hold my hair, I think there's some more coming." 

*Spoiler*
Show

manip + empathy +3: (6d10)[*8*][*5*][*4*][*2*][*2*][*7*](28)
10 again: (6d10)[*5*][*6*][*7*][*4*][*1*][*10*](33)


Edit: Once he arrives and takes her hair, she'll stand up, take his wrist, bring his hand to her mouth over her shoulder so he can't see what she's doing, and bite down there.  
*Spoiler*
Show

Anna will drink until she's full, 3bp.

----------


## Daishain

_"Yes, it is expected, but not right away. There is a grace period for you to learn and adjust to your new form of existence. It will happen when we're both sure you're ready."_ Karl's eyebrow twitches up again,

_"I would not be too eager. They will be judging you, and not with a kind eye. To put it bluntly, if I introduced you now, it would be a bit like throwing a piece of meat in a tiger pit. As to a covenant, yes. We'll need to arrange a proper introduction to any you have an interest in. Obviously I have my own bias and suggestion, but that is not a choice I need to be dictating."_

----------


## Bennosuke

At Anna's request, the fireman calls back, "*Uh yeah, sure.*" She can hear Peter's footsteps approaching behind her. The Shadow can feel the warmth of his mortal body behind her, even before he reaches out to pull her hair back. "*You alright?*" he asks, though his concern is tempered with slight confusion. Anna can feel has his strong hands somewhat clumsily pull her short back behind her cheeks, one hand on either side of her face. 

But when Anna grabs hold of one of Peter's arms, she can feel the man stiffen slightly. He gets out a half-formed, "*What?*" as Anna rises, turns, and pulls his wrist into her fanged mouth. Peter moans as the vampire's fangs sink home, piercing the radial artery where it sits next to the corded tendons of the wrist; Anna's mouth clamping to form a seal over the flesh around the wound. 

Anna takes her fill from the man, his body growing weaker. When she finally releases Peter, the magic of The Kiss is interrupted, and he immediately begins to collapse, his legs giving out from under him. Eyes fluttering and in a panting slurred voice, Peter asks, "*But why?*", the question almost incoherent as he loses consciousness. 

(OOC: Anna regains 3BP)

**************************************************  *********

"*Oh, sure,*" Gabe says, trying to create reassurance through his disappointment, "*yeah, I get it.*" He nods his head a little too vigorously, and absent mindedly brushes his dark brown hair back from his brow. He gives Karl an embarrassed grin and adds, "*I just figured it would be good to start meeting other va... Kindred, but I get it.*" He pauses to sigh, then with a shrug says, "*Anyways, that was it. Sorry for bothering you. I uh, I'll get to dealing with that body now.*" The statement is punctuated by a transient scowl, which is quickly obfuscated as Gabe starts to turn away.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"I hope you find some peace," Anna said as she laid Peter down in the pile of vomit.  When he woke up he would be embarrassed but none the worse for wear.  

Anna stood up and made her way out of the alley and back to her car, rinsed her mouth with mouthwash she kept just for this sort of occasion, then drove back to her house to check on her cousin, as promised.  She texted on the way there to let her know about when she'd arrive.

----------


## Bennosuke

Failing consciousness, Peter does not resist as he is gently placed into the puddle of Anna's emitted mess. As she makes her way to the car, she sends Katie a text. The reply comes back very quickly, "_All's well here. See you when you get in._" But the first message is followed almost immediately by a second; it reads, "_BTW, have you spoken to Mom? She's been acting really weird the last couple of nights, and has been asking about you._" 

By then, Anna was in her car, turning the engine on. The streets off the pan handle were less trafficked now. All the young and wealthy had fled the strip of park, that had made up the actual "handle" of Golden Gate Park, leaving only the homeless and addicted vagrants of the night to huddle under their blankets and near small bonfires for protection against the dark, and the fog, and the cold.

----------


## Daishain

_"It will happen soon enough Gabriel, patience. It will happen all the sooner if you focus on getting ready. Use the quiet moments on this task to test your instincts and that beast within. I will see you again soon."_

After seeing Gabe off, Karl collects himself and goes to find out what his Grandson's been up to...

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

_weird how? She can always call me lol_ Anna replied.

She drove straight to her old house.

Honey, Im home! she called as she entered and dropped her keys on a hook by the door.

So whatd you get up to today? she asked once she found her cousin.

----------


## Bennosuke

Gabe departs, though Karl can feel the fledgeling's eyes on him as he walks down the hall to Gabrielle's old room. Karl knocks at the door, and his grandson is quick to answer. When Fred opens the door, Karl can see that the mortal has done a fair amount of cleaning. The carpet has been vacuumed, the goth band posters taken down, the furniture more carefully arranged. There is still the moldering cot in the back of the room by the window, but new sheets have been placed on it. Fred too has cleaned up, washing and grooming his sandy hair like when Karl first met him, now dressed in a blue candy striped dress shirt and pressed chinos. 

Fred offers Karl a weary smile as he watches the vampire appraise the room. "*I ordered some new furniture,*" Fred says in casual explanation, "*but it won't be here for a few more days. Lord knows it will be a blessing to have a real bed.*" He pulls the door back and steps to the side, offering to let Karl in if he pleases. He quickly adds, "*I trust you, uh, slept well?*"

**************************************************  **********

Anna is already driving when she gets the reply text which reads, "_IDK. Anxious maybe?_", "_Hard to say. She was texting me A LOT today_", "_We can talk about it when you get here I guess._" 

As Anna pulls up to the garage driveway of her old house, she catches Katie peering out the window, half hidden like a child behind the shade. The garage door pulls up at Anna's electronic command, and she stows the vehicle. Parked, she lets herself into the house door that opens up straight into the kitchen, where Anna is greeted with the scent recently cooked Chinese style chicken soup; a large soup pot on the stove, next to a steaming rice cooker. 

Anna's call is met with the sound of Katie's feet rushing down the stairs, where Katie had been on the second floor. "*Welcome home,*" Katie calls as she finishes her descent, "*Day was fine.*"

(OOC: Before Katie rounds the corner, is Anna re-activating blush of life?)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Spoiler*
Show

yes, Anna will reactivate blush of life.


Thats good, you have enough money for groceries and stuff? Anna asked. 

So whats going on with your mom? Anna asked, let me see the messages?  She didnt send me anything today.

----------


## Daishain

Karl might have sighed if he still did such things as Gabriel stalked off. He would need to learn patience. Perhaps he should have made the ghoul wait a little longer before the embrace? No matter, it would have to be handled as is.

_"As well as ever. And I am glad to see you're settling in okay."_

The mekhet tries to find a place in the room where his presence would not seem to be a threat if this next bit goes poorly, _"There is something you should know. You recall how I mentioned that Gabriel relied on my blood to keep his cancer at bay? It seems he has had enough of living like that. While you were gone, he begged to become a kindred like myself."_

----------


## Bennosuke

> Karl might have sighed if he still did such things as Gabriel stalked off. He would need to learn patience. Perhaps he should have made the ghoul wait a little longer before the embrace? No matter, it would have to be handled as is.
> 
> "As well as ever. And I am glad to see you're settling in okay."
> 
> The mekhet tries to find a place in the room where his presence would not seem to be a threat if this next bit goes poorly, "There is something you should know. You recall how I mentioned that Gabriel relied on my blood to keep his cancer at bay? It seems he has had enough of living like that. While you were gone, he begged to become a kindred like myself."


Fred nods his head, seemingly unfazed by Karl's statement. *I figured,*" he says flatly, a small shrug of the shoulders. The man pauses for a moment, seeming to weigh his words for a moment before saying, "*I uh, caught his... teeth last night when you picked me up. He's uh, a pick.*" Fred frowns, recognizing his the tone of his insult before walking it back. "*I don't mean that... it's just that it seems he doesn't like me very much,*" Fred finishes, a frown finally spreading across his face.

**************************************************  **************************

(OOC: Anna is back down to 9/10 BP, after activating Blush of Light)

Katie swings into the kitchen, a youthful, almost childlike bounce to her steps as she come up to her cousin (the vampire) and gives her an excited hug. "*Oh, I'm glad to see you,*" Katie says, smiling warmly, "*thank you again for letting me stay here Anna.*" 

In reply to Anna's first question, she replies in Cantonese, "*I've got enough money. Don't worry about me cousin.*" Katie lets go of her hug, and still grinning adds, "*I've made us dinner. Didn't know when you were coming, but it should all still be hot. Hope you are hungry.*"

When Anna brings up Aunt/Mamma Celestine, Katie blushes slightly and says, "*Let's talk about it over dinner.*" 

Katie proceeds to hurriedly pile up rice into bowls, and soup into bowls, bringing out ceramics that Anna has almost never used before. She watches Anna expectantly as the two of them begin her meal; the _intricacies_ of Katie's cooking no longer truly enjoyable for Anna... like ash on the tongue. 

Once satisfied, Katie finally says, "*I don't know what to say. Mom's texts have been... erratic or something, like she's on drugs, like she's not herself. I mean, I know she's been going through a lot with her diagnosis, but she's suddenly more anxious... impatient in a way that just isn't her.*" Katie pauses for a moment, her face turning dark, eyes suddenly focused too hard on her bowl of foot. "*She's kind of like,*" Katie says, the food or maybe the words turning sour in her mouth, "*it's kind of like how Jay was when he was on drugs. Like he wasn't himself... I just knew it.*"

----------


## Daishain

Karl blinks at the response, _"Um, yes, well, its something I will have to work on with him. I must say, you're taking that much better than I expected. Are you sure you're all right?"_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna forced the food down to maintain a semblance of life.  It was tiresome but it had to be done.  
"You think your mom is on drugs because her texts are weird?" Anna replied, "maybe she's just going through menopause... I'm serious!" 

"Isn't she on some meds for her cancer?  Maybe they're messing with her head.  What did she say about me?" Anna asked.

----------


## Bennosuke

Fred shrugs, putting both hands up before him and says almost sarcastically, "*Well what am I supposed to do, throw a fit or something?*" He gives Karl a grin, but something in the smile is hollow. Fred's mouth opens as if to say something, but then he closes it as his eyes fall down to his feet. "*Let me be honest,*" Fred says, bringing his gaze back up to meet Karl's, "*this isn't great.*" And Fred sweeps a hand back, gesturing out over the cramped and poorly furnished room. "*My husband was just killed about a week ago, and my life might be in danger... but what am I supposed to do.*" His words are paused by a weary sigh, and again Fred shrugs. Shaking his head, Fred adds, "*So... I guess I'm just trying to make the best of my situation. What else can I do?*" 

**************************************************  **********




> Anna forced the food down to maintain a semblance of life. It was tiresome but it had to be done.
> "You think your mom is on drugs because her texts are weird?" Anna replied, "maybe she's just going through menopause... I'm serious!"


Katie almost drops the steamed cabbage she is holding in her chopsticks that she has lifted halfway up to her mouth. "*No no no no no,*" she says, face turning red. Delicately, she rests the food back in her rice bowl. "*Not like that; I don't thinks she's on drugs,*" she adds, "*More just that she's acting strange... you know?*" 




> "Isn't she on some meds for her cancer? Maybe they're messing with her head. What did she say about me?" Anna asked


This freezes Katie solid, her face turning pale, her eyes turning down to her bowl. Unable to look up, Katie says in a whisper, "*That was my fear.*" She pauses a gain, shakes her head and then says trying to clarify, "*Well, that it's cancer. Like... what if she got some more news; like bad news, and she's not telling us, and that's why she's acting strange?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"Hmm," Anna said as she forced some more food down, "I'm sure if something bad happened, she wouldn't keep you in the dark.  And she wouldn't keep your dad in the dark for sure, and he's not acting weird." 

She thought about it a little more. 

"I noticed she was a little bit off after your whole ordeal," Anna added, "maybe it's just stress." 

She waited for her cousin's response and nodded. 

"Are you okay?" she asked. 

Later on, after Katie is settled down. 

"I was thinking I could show you how a glock works tonight," she said, "not like, actually shoot one, we'd have to go to a range for that, but show you where the safety is and how to load the clip and chamber a round, how to aim and squeeze the trigger.  Wanna take a look?"

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods, _"All right, fair enough. As to the accommodations, like I said they're temporary."

"I was actually going to offer up my room back at the detective agency. Its more functional than homey, but its in better condition at least, and the building is secure. I figured that not sleeping in a home full of predators might be more to your liking, but perhaps that's less of an issue than I thought?"

"Either way, I had intended to push for a more permanent haven for all of us anyways, and making a space perfect for you should be trivial."_

----------


## Bennosuke

> "Hmm," Anna said as she forced some more food down, "I'm sure if something bad happened, she wouldn't keep you in the dark. And she wouldn't keep your dad in the dark for sure, and he's not acting weird."


Katie scowls at this, but has just taken a big bite of chicken. In the most disgustingly mortal way between chews she says, "*No, she totally would. You don't know how long Mom waited to tell dad and me about her Myeloma diagnosis. She has ALWAYS been the 'too proud, suffer in silent' type.*" This rang true for Anna, as long as she'd known Celestine. 




> "I noticed she was a little bit off after your whole ordeal," Anna added, "maybe it's just stress."
> 
> She waited for her cousin's response and nodded.


''

Katie finishes swallowing, and washes the food down with a noisy slurp of tea. The whole act of eating and drinking was becoming so uncomfortable and foreign for Anna, and every crunch and chew and glug was somehow grating on Anna's ears and eyes; not that Katie herself disgusted the vampire. "*I don't know,*" Katie replies, her mouth finally empty, "*it's just... weird. Never really seen Mom like this, you know what I mean?*" Katie's face darkens and again she looks down at her bowl. "*I'm sorry, I shouldn't be dumping on you like this. Maybe she's okay and I'm just being paranoid.*" 

(OOC: In case you aren't sure of why Celestine may be acting erratically, please give me a Wits + Empathy + Blood Potency roll) 




> "I was thinking I could show you how a glock works tonight," she said, "not like, actually shoot one, we'd have to go to a range for that, but show you where the safety is and how to load the clip and chamber a round, how to aim and squeeze the trigger. Wanna take a look?"


Katie looks up almost immediately, her eyes turning from her food to Anna. Was it excitement shining in her eyes, or fear, or maybe a mix of the two. "*Uh, ya. I would really like that,*" she replies, voice trembling slightly. She adds, "*I'm ready to learn. I am definitely sick of feeling as helpless as I have the last week.*" Katie's face is hard and cold, almost fierce. 

**************************************************  ******




> I was actually going to offer up my room back at the detective agency. Its more functional than homey, but its in better condition at least, and the building is secure. I figured that not sleeping in a home full of predators might be more to your liking, but perhaps that's less of an issue than I thought?"


"*I take it there's no window with a view in that one,*" Fred says with a snicker, grinning at Karl. He pauses for a moment to think over Karl's offer, and for a moment Karl sees his old wife's face in his grandson's. With a polite shrug, Fred replies, "*I think I'd rather stay here. I mean, this place is secure too, right? And I assume that you and your friends won't, what would you call it... eat me?*" He tries to maintain his grin, but falters. More soberly Fred adds, "*To be honest, I'd honestly probably feel safer being in closer proximity to you and the others. I mean, if I'm by myself at your office I might be more vulnerable... right? Unless I am overstaying my welcome or something, in which I'll go wherever you want me to.*" 




> Either way, I had intended to push for a more permanent haven for all of us anyways, and making a space perfect for you should be trivial."


Fred seems genuinely surprised by this, and does not hold back on his thoughts. "*Really? I mean, this place is beautiful, and it looks like you just renovated the whole thing. And it's in like one of the most expensive neighborhoods in San Francisco!*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Alright lets do it, Anna said as she cleared her dishes, and dont worry about your mom, Im sure shell come around.

She showed her cousin the ins and outs of how to load a clip, chamber a round, flip the safety on and off, aim, etc, basic firearm safety stuff.  

Now you try, she said. 
Thats about all we can do for now, Anna said, once Katie had gotten the hang of it, next time maybe we can head out to a range and get some target practice, sound like a good idea?

*Spoiler*
Show

I expect Celestine is suffering from blood withdrawal.  Anna has cut her off due to her disrespectful tone.  She needs to apologize before Anna will speak to her.

Wits + empathy + blood potency: (5d10)[*10*][*10*][*10*][*7*][*4*](41)
10 again: (5d10)[*6*][*6*][*9*][*7*][*8*](36)

----------


## Bennosuke

At first Katie is very hesitant and self-conscious in handling the pistol provided by Anna, reaching for the weapon as if it might spontaneously explode or burn her. But as soon as she gets over this anxiety, Katie approaches the management of the gun with an almost academic focus. By the end of the quick lesson, Anna is fairly certain her cousin has started to get the hang of it, and with a little more practice will be able to handle the handgun quiet proficiently. 




> Thats about all we can do for now, Anna said, once Katie had gotten the hang of it, next time maybe we can head out to a range and get some target practice, sound like a good idea?


Katie was so focused on practicing, it took her a second to register Anna's offer. She looks up from the weapon, pushing it back towards Anna, pausing for a moment before replying. "*Yes. Sounds like a good idea,*" she says, and there is something dead serious in her eyes. After another moment she says, "*Jay talked about a place in South San Francisco where he and his friends would go... though I don't know how I feel about going there, just in case. I looked it up already, there's also a place in Oakland that looks pretty good, if you don't mind crossing the Bay Bridge.*" 

These were _interesting_ options from Anna's point of view; traveling in to the East Bay would be leaving the Kindred territory of San Francisco, at might be viewed as crossing into "enemy" territory, but going back to South San Francisco near the recently Bruja battle wasn't the most appealing option either, especially if they might run into some MS-13.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"_Oh did he really,_" Anna thought. 
A place where a bunch of MS-13 gang members hung out did sound VERY interesting, though not for bringing Katie around.  

"Hmm, I don't know either of those places," Anna replied as she chewed her lower lip, "send me the addresses, I'll check them out, see if they're any good."

To be honest, Anna didn't really like either of those choices, and she'd be looking for another option, and she tried to recall where the range she usually frequented was..

"You're not always going to have a gun on you though," Anna said, "if you really want to be able to defend yourself, you need to learn some martial arts.  Did you know I competed, when I was a teenager?  How's that sound for tomorrow's activity?"

----------


## Daishain

Karl looks around, _"It is fairly nice. It was renovated because the old sheriff decided to burn it to the ground out of revenge. But its also a little small for the full group, and frankly our status in the city has gone up quite a bit recently."

"I was considering leveraging things to turn the detective agency into a full blown private security firm. It would come in handy with our new jobs anyways. A large sanctuary could be built in."_

----------


## Bennosuke

> "Oh did he really," Anna thought.
> A place where a bunch of MS-13 gang members hung out did sound VERY interesting, though not for bringing Katie around.
> 
> "Hmm, I don't know either of those places," Anna replied as she chewed her lower lip, "send me the addresses, I'll check them out, see if they're any good."


"*Sure sure,*" Katie says, nodding her head as a look of concern begins to furrow her brow. She pushes another piece of chicken into her mouth and chews it over. After swallowing she asks, "*You're not planning on leaving soon, are you? You just got here, and I've been waiting all day to see you cousin.*" 




> "You're not always going to have a gun on you though," Anna said, "if you really want to be able to defend yourself, you need to learn some martial arts. Did you know I competed, when I was a teenager? How's that sound for tomorrow's activity?"


Katie rolls her eyes and says, "*What, you think I should become a UFC fighter or something?*" She places the bowl down, and rolls her chopsticks into her other fist, raising her dukes up in a mock boxer's pose, giving Anna her best "mean mug". 

***********************************************

Fred listens to Karl, true curiosity on his face. But when Karl finishes, a wry smile spreads across his face. "*Are you kidding?*" Fred asks with a chuckle, "*I thought property was super expensive in this city. A house like this in this neighborhood is like... is like a mansion or something in L.A.! I mean, if you can afford even bigger...*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

No, Anna said, ufc has rules.

She grinned.

Seriously though, I do think if someone grabs your wrist and tries to drag you somewhere, you should know how to get out of it and run the hell away.  Without shooting someone.

She demonstrated by lightly holding Katies right wrist with her left hand, and willed herself to ignore the pulsing blood waiting just beneath the surface. 

I can stay a little longer, but I have to get some work done later, she said.

----------


## Bennosuke

Katie struggles to pull her arm back, but unsurprisingly is unable to free herself from Anna's grip. "*Fine,*" she frowns and says with a shrug, "*self defense tomorrow. I guess we can push the couch in the living room to the side and practice in there?*" 

She doesn't respond when Anna says she can stay a little longer, instead offering a dark pout before hiding her face with her bowl of soup to finish gobbling down the stew.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"Oh don't be like that; I can stay for a little while longer," Anna said, "you should be getting to bed at a normal time anyway.  You're supposed to be working on your mental health, and that means being awake when the sun is up."

"I can probably stop by tomorrow, depending on how things go tonight," Anna said, "I'll let you know." 

"We don't have to do defense tomorrow, we can do something fun instead, shopping or... whatever," she said, "if I'm going to work insane hours I might as well spend the money I make, otherwise what's the point?  Think about it." 

Anna will chit chat about whatever Katie wants to talk about until it's time for her to go meet Miho.

----------


## Daishain

_"I work for the organization that has a hand if not outright owns nearly every major business here and we're favored by that group's current leader. I have a good deal of assets, but this is about a big favor he owes me rather than money."_ Karl spends some time talking about Invictus and the other factions, along with their usual roles in the city.

----------


## Bennosuke

Katie continues to chat with Anna, though she continues to make it clear that she would prefer her cousin stay rather than running away. 

But eventually Anna excuses herself, and rushes back to the garage to fire up her car. Anna winds her way through the hills of San Francisco, headlights on to cut through the fog. Though it is not _that_ late, the streets are already quiet, and it does not take too long to get over to Van Ness, before sliding into a parking spot near the Octavia Dragon's Nest. 

Security tonight standing at the mansion's door is a fresh blooded Neonate who looks familiar to Anna, though she doesn't know his name. The whelp, an African American man turned maybe in his mid-twenties, gives Anna a grin but says nothing as she passes him on the porch. 

When Anna walks into Lady Miho's library, the elder vampire is still with her Ghoul Summer. This is the first time Anna has seen Summer since she was nearly "mortally" wounded. Summer's face is paler than normal, but she is very much alive, her and Lady Miho sitting together on a pair of comfy looking couches. 

"*Come in my Anna,*" Lady Miho says when Anna walks in, "*glad you finally made it.*" She turns to her ghoul and adds, "*Summer, Anna has come for a lesson. Why don't you get started on that documentation, and I will maybe join you later.*" Summer turns to Anna, a vacant expression on her face, before standing and giving Lady Miho a curt bow from the hip, and silently walking out of the room. 

Once Summer is gone, Lady Miho says, "*So glad we can get back to work my Anna. I have so much to teach you.*" Every word from Lady Miho is hurried and pointed, like she were powered by an infinite source of energy. "*Now, were we planning on continued down the Coil of the Wyrm, or were you hoping to learn more about the Coil of the Ascendant?*" 

**************************************************  *************

Fred does his best to keep up with Karl as the vampire rushes through a quick lesson on Kindred politics. He does seem most impressed by Karl's optimism regarding the ability to purchase an even more expensive property. 

But when Karl is done Fred quickly says, "*Thank you. That was a lot, but thank you.*" He pauses for a moment before hesitantly asking, "*I take it you have plans for tonight? Am I uh... tagging along?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"Coil of the Wyrm please, Lady Miho," Anna said, "I'm most interested in learning the secrets of the coil of the Ascendant, but I feel I should master myself, first."

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Very good,*" Lady Miho says, her eyes suddenly taking a cold serious focus, "*follow me.*" She throws her hands behind her back, and like a general turns from Anna and begins to march toward a door in the back of the library. As the Sworn of the Light leads Anna into the next room she begins to lecture her prodigy. She pontificates about how The Beast is both the greatest bane to the vampire, and the greatest asset, and how the Coils of the Wyrm are about learning to tame and control the Beast. Every Coil and every Chrysalis is part bargain with and part triumph over the Beast. 

She walks Anna into a nearly empty stone lined room. Something in Anna's mind struggles to comprehend how this room could fit in within the constrained wooden architecture of the Octavia Street Mansion. For San Francisco, the old Queen Victorian Building was practically luxurious; there were possibly a whole four to five rooms on each floor. But there was no way this stone cavern could fit "naturally" within the guts of The Dragon's Nest. Something about the room makes Anna's skin crawl. 

At the center of the room is a small wooden table, with a single yellowed white candle half melted into a puddle at its center. Two rickety looking wooden chairs face each other on either side of the table, and overhead hangs a single unpolarized incandescent lightbulb. Lady Miho ushers Anna towards one of the chairs, while stopping at the entrance, clearly ready to flip an unornate light switch. She says, "*In the past, the most commonly practiced method of accessing The Beast was through trepanation; the act of drilling holes into the skull. This archaic method was believed to somehow free the Beast.*" She shakes her head in clear disapproval of the idea. "*Others believe in ritual combat,*" she says, her eyes darting towards the ceiling with equal distaste, and Anna knows she is indicating Julian's "dojo" in the attic. "*However, these are crude and primitive methods. I have developed my own methods, which I believe you will find are quiet effective. Have a seat Anna, prepare yourself.*" 

Once Anna is seated, Lady Miho flips the light switch, plunging the cold stone room into relative darkness. Moments later, the sound of a match igniting is immediately followed by a quick blush of light and fire, and the aggravating smell of smoke. Her countenance flickering in the matchlight, Lady Miho lights the candle, and Anna can feel her flesh crawling, the Beast protesting in the presence of even the smallest source of fire... _heat, burning pain!_

"*Prepare yourself Anna,*" Lady Miho says, removing her designer glasses so that her eyes appear like flaming pits in the candlelight, "*this will not be easy.*" She pauses for a moment, giving Anna the moment she of preparation she had just offered, then says, "*Tell me my pupa, what do you fear? What do you fear most of all?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Instinctively, Anna tried to come up with something that would please Lady Miho, but she tamped this reaction down.  If she was going to have success in taming her Beast, she needed to accept the training wholeheartedly.  That meant answering honestly, from the core of her being.

"Death," Anna replied, "and... right now, that candle.  I want to get away from that f-fire." 

She could barely even get the word out, and did her best to avoid averting her eyes, and was only partially successful, settling for looking at the edge of the table to her left.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Very good,*" Lady Miho says, clearly satisfied with Anna's answer. And as if reading Anna's mind, she adds, "*It is good that you are honest.*" A grin spreading across Lady Miho's face, she reaches an arm across the table to the bronze dish that the candle stands on, and pushes it a few inches closer to Anna. _Anna can feel the Beast urging her to shrink back in her chair, to scramble away from the candel_. The metal scraping across the wood like nails on a chalk board, the angry red eye of the candle flickering precariously as it's head draws closer. Somehow, Lady Miho keeps her hand on the bowl, though of course it was not fiery hot.

"*Now of course with enough study in The Coils of The Ascendant, fire itself may not become as terrible, though that can take much time, and only the brightest scholars truly master this transformation,*" Lady Miho says, her face now flickering in and out of the shadow with the dancing candlelight. She continues, "*But that is not what we seek to learn tonight. The Beast is a primordial and primitive thing. As such, it has primitive power, primitive needs and primitive fears. Like the ever evolving dragon that eats its tail, removing it's past to create a new self, we must learn to swallow these primitive fears.*" Again, Lady Miho pushes the candle closer to Anna so that now the dish and the fire are practically sitting in her lap. The Sworn of the Light watches Anna's reaction, eyes glowing red in the darkness, reflecting the candle's flame.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna tried to keep from panicking, but she felt the burning heat of the flame as if it was already on her skin.  Before she lost herself fully, she slid backwards in her chair, out of arms reach of the candle.

She kept her eyes fixed on the small flickering flame. 

I dont understand, should I fight the red fear or let the Beast come out? she asked.

----------


## Bennosuke

Lady Miho seems to intentionally ignore Anna's question and rising panic, her voice defiantly growing louder as she continues her pedantic speech, "*Though the Beast cannot be bargained with, and cannot be truly tamed, we can familiarize ourselves with it, learn it and it's ways, and in doing so, change our very relationship with The Beast.*" Lady Miho pushes the candle again. The bronze dish scrapes across the wood, sliding over the lip of the table. The dish tilts, hot wax dripping off the melting candle to almost land in Anna's lap. 

The Beast is going wild, pushing itself against Anna's kin and threatening to take control. Despite herself, Anna can feel her lips pull back as her fangs extend, fingers and hands tightening into claws then fists. Even as the Beast screams in Anna's ear and struggles to take control, Anna realizes she still has the power. In this crystalized moment, it is like Anna is staring face to face with her own Beast, staring the monster inside her into it's hungry horrible eyes.

Somewhere far away Lady Miho is still talking, but it is like all Anna can see, hear, smell and feel is the Beast, and the too too close fire.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna struggled for a moment trying to resist the primal urges within her, and attempted to let the Beast have a modicum of control, without losing herself entirely.  It would be like trying to steer a raging torrent, but if she wanted to improve, she had to try.  

She rose to her feet and attempted to step away from the flame, slowly, under control, to give the Beast what it wanted, but on her terms.

----------


## Bennosuke

Anna finds herself growling as she rises out of the chair, teetering on the edge of control as rises from her chair. The Beast's rage and fear cloud Anna's vision, making it seem like Lady Miho were miles away and obscured in a black smog cloud. The room and the table seemed to warp around the glowing candle light, as if it were the only source of reality. Anna finds her hand darting to the chair to stabilizer herself as she takes a step away from the table. There is a snapping sound as the chairback splinters in her grip. 

From the other side of the world Lady Miho says, "*Good, you are almost there, almost in The Place,*" her voice seeming to echo throughout the room that was now an infinitely long hallway. "*Now find a target for your rage and your fear. Don't be controlled by the Beast, take control!*" her voice commanding. 

When Anna turns, standing before her is Mother Blackstar, her dark curls tumbling down over horn glasses and glowing red eyes. Then she was the now deceased Sheriff Schultz, awful sneer and greasy hair and long hooked nose. Then he was Prince Gorman, then the brat Invictus Zach Thomas, one armed from Anna's blow. All these faces grinning, laughing, sneering at Anna.

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods,_ "Yeah, its a fairly busy night. You can come along on the first bit if you wish, but it probably won't be interesting, and if it does get interesting it'l be dangerous. I'm headed off to interview a former MS13 member. Need some information on their inner workings so that bunch can be kept under control."_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna never held any real animosity towards Mother Blackstar, and Schultz was a jerk but once again, he'd never actually hurt her.  

Gorman though, Gorman had haunted her thoughts for months, had had her staked and tortured, and even until this evening she couldn't recall the details of what had happened.  When she saw his face, she did her best to slightly divert the rage of the Beast onto the childlike former Prince.  Rather than strike with her fists or fangs, she attempted to use her weapon.  Decapitation had worked once, it would work again....

----------


## Bennosuke

Fred's eyes nearly pop out of his head when Karl mentions the notorious gang. "*Wow,*" he stammers, "*MS-13? You uh... really do know how to party.*" The man's face turns bright red (rising warm hot blood), and he struggles to put a cocksure grin on his face before saying, "*I'll be fine. Sure, let's go. Uh, just let me know what I uh need to know.*"

**************************************************  **********

Anna rushes forward, her hands moving as swiftly as possible to draw her jian as she closed in on the Gorman-thing. The child stared up at her, grinning it's pudgy lips on pudgy cheeks, eyes glowing red and evil. The Beast was near the surface now, riding on Anna's fear and rage and need to destroy. It's haste caused Anna to imperfectly draw the sword from its scabbard, turning the angle of the blade to early in the draw and with too much force. 

There was an audible crack as the jian was drawn, followed by the whipping sound as it soared over than across in a horizontal decapitating blow. The Gorman-thing fell to the ground stiffly, like a doll with it's strings cut. 

It's impulse fully satisfied, The Beast was sated and slinking back into the recesses of Anna's mind, leaving her eyes and thoughts clearer. She was now standing before some sort of wooden combat training dummy that had been strung up by a rope. Anna's swipe had removed the thing's head, leaving the body to collapse in a pile on the ground. Even in the dark, Anna did not remember seeing the thing when she entered the room. 

Holding the lacquered wooden scabbard in one hand, Anna could see where she had cracked its seam from drawing her weapon at an angle; an error caused by the haste and unchecked strength of The Beast. It would be easy enough to repair, but was a mistake that Anna would never make if she were in full control.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna looked down at the dummy for a moment, then held up her damaged scabbard.

Darn it, she muttered.  But she had successfully channeled the Beast instead of letting it take over completely.  It was a step in the right direction, to be sure.

So I give it a target, that I choose, she said.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Yes,*" Lady Miho's voice echoes throughout the strange chamber which has seemed at times cramped and claustrophobic, and at others like a dark cavernous expanse. For a moment it is unclear of the elder vampire's proximity, her voice seeming to fill the room and bounce off the stone walls, "*The Path of the Wyrm is the path learning to guide and then conquer The Beast, and this first requires that you familiarize yourself with its presence and learn to use its savage power.*" If/when Anna turns to regard Lady Miho, she sees that her mentor is actually standing right behind her shoulder, a knowing and mirthful grin on her face. 

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Just a quick explanation. In Frenzy, a vampire gains dots of blood potency towards all physical rolls, representing the power of the Beast. A vampire may choose to Ride the Wave, in which they can direct The Beast's goal, but can only do so by spending a WP per Resove+ Composure roll till they have achieved 5 successes, which can be very costly and take a lot of time.

Instead, the first Coil of the Wyrm "Stir the Beast" allows the player to spend a single WP and enter Frenzy unprompted (without needing a trigger), and get to direct the Beast's goal (essentially riding the wave). In otherwords, it allows you the same benefit of riding the wave, but is less risky, costs less WP, and can be done without being triggered to roll for Frenzy.

----------


## Daishain

Karl shrugs, _"Not much of a party. The gang has significant influence in the city, so invictus would naturally want to contain or control them somehow. Frankly if it were up to me and Anna we'd assist the local police in clearing them out. They're too brutal and chaotic to try and work with. But someone above me is insisting on trying to use them instead, so I've been stuck obtaining leverage towards that end."

"The young punk we're going to see is a former member, beaten and left for dead. He owes me his life, and I'm going to collect on that debt."_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"I think I understand," Anna said, "I won't feel like I can trust myself if I can't at least divert my Beast first, thank you for these lessons."

*Spoiler*
Show

fyi Anna is working on her 2nd dot in coil of the wyrm.

----------


## Bennosuke

Fred nods his head, trying to follow along with what Karl is saying. It had been many many nights since Karl had visited the bedside of Carlos Medina, age 17, in the emergency department of San Francisco General. 

(OOC: Seriously, October 2018 was when we were playing that scene.)

Weeks if not months ago, Karl had collected a small file on Carlos, including a home address and basic background; he had simply been too busy to follow up. The kid's apartment was out in the South Mission, maybe a quarter mile south of Spooky's tavern Los Luchadores in a not so great part of the neighborhood. Carlos also reportedly now had a day job working at a small local grocery store, also in The Mission, though it was unlikely he'd still be there this time of night. It would be up to Karl to decide where he would go and how he would approach the situation. 

**************************************************

"*You are making good progress along the coiling tail,*" Lady Miho says, the pleased grin still on her face. She places a hand on Anna's shoulder in a gesture that is perhaps supposed to carry affection and pride. She adds, "*The more you practice this, the easier it will become, and the more of The Beast's power you will be able to harness when you so desire.*" She pauses and looks back at the small wooden table where they had both been sitting. The small candle has completely gutted at some point and the two were standing in utter darkness; though such light was not necessary for Anna to see. Stepping away, Lady Miho walks back to the desk, and pushes Anna's chair back into the table. "*We can continue if you wish to go further,*" she says, back turned to Anna, "*though I promise you, going further is never easily.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna nodded.

Thank you Lady Miho, she replied, I must go further.  I need to be able to control my Beast as much as possible before exploring the other coils.  Otherwise I wont be able to devote myself fully.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Act V Scene i*

_A Beast I am, lest a Beast I become_

Aisling was gone; Bernardo and Gabrielle too. And though she had had become distant in her last few weeks in San Francisco, the haven in Sea Cliff had grown more forlorn without the ancient yet childlike Gangrel. Even with the newest inclusion of Fred and Gabe, the house seemed more quiet, more abandoned. 

Over the last few weeks Fred Rugg had truly settled into the house. He had taken to decorating the house during the day, spending a few hours with Karl learning more about Kindred society, then making sure to go to sleep before too late to maintain a "normal lifestyle". And Gabe had taken more and more to his new unlife, a concept that most Kindred referred to as the Requiem. Karl had even scheduled a meeting to finally present his new Childe to Prince D'Agostino. 

In the meantime Katie had settled in with Anna at her old apartment. Katie had taken to the firing range well, and could now hit the paper target from twenty to forty yards fairly reliably. She wasn't taking to martial arts as well, but had overall been a good sport about it. 

Tonight Karl and Anna were meeting with Jae Ho Park. Though Park had originally agreed to meet at Tommy's Joynt, he later reneged, providing a less than satisfactory excuse. Subsequent conversations had led to subsequent delays, and eventually Jae had insisted on meeting on neutral grounds outside of "The Prince's Elysium".  And it was because of this that the two Hounds were meeting Park at a conference room at The Mansion on Sutter, a ritzy hotel on Nob Hill. Jae Ho Park had sweetened the deal by promising that the meeting involved "Dealing with a mutual _concern_." The conference room was a richly furnished study, all rich wood and olive colored velvet. Three oxblood leather wingback chairs were parked around an ovular polished redwood conference table; Renoir style impressionist portraits staring down from every angle. Crystal tumblers sat empty before each chair, a decanter of sparkling water sitting in the middle of the table. 

When Anna and Karl enter the room, Park is no where in sight, the room is empty, silent except for the white-noise hum of the hotel's central air. 

**************************************************  **********

Rachel Edwards was with Alejandro Perez, one of the highest regarded Kindred in The Mother's Army. The Circle had just completed a ritual sacrifice in the basement of the Castro based bondage club, The Kink; a haunt owned by Mother Blackstar and used regularly for Crone meetings. Now Perez and Rachel were standing alone on the roof; the jungle chorus of honking cars, and hooting of drunken club-goers providing the only privacy needed. 

Alejandro had doffed his rich velvet ritual robes, and was left in a near-skin tight leopard print button down (with one to many buttons undone at the neck), and a pair of cream colored linen slacks. "*Thank you for staying with me for a moment Rachel,*" The Daeva says with a grin, half engulfed in the reaching tendrils of the San Francisco fog. Perez had taken a liking to Rachel. He and the Covenant's Primogen leader, Mother Blackstar had been locked in a rather un-private "cold war" and Rachel knew how dangerous it might be to take sides. That said, it did not hurt to hear Perez out, right? 

"*I have a... proposition for you. Just a opportunity that has arisen since our sister, Aisling has left he city.*" He turns from Rachel, walking to the lip of the roof to look out over the street, lined with the garish neon signs of the gay clubs on Castro Street. Facing away from Rachel he continues, "*A young... well relatively young vampire like yourself can be very vulnerable when all alone, and it is often wise to form a coterie for security, if you understand me. I believe there is an opportunity for me to introduce you to one such group of Kindred who are rising through the ranks of this city, and who could use a resourceful individual like yourself, if you have interest.*" He turns back to Rachel, giving her a charming smile that would strip the pants off a co-ed. Rachel can feel the full and enchanting might of the man's Majesty discipline embracing her, whispering in her air, making that smile more alluring and more powerful that such a gesture ever should be.

----------


## Haval

Rachel is wearing the knee length black dress that she usually wears to this sort of occasion. If she managed to get the odd splash of blood on her clothes from the sacrifice it wouldn't be as obvious to any Kine she might have to deal with tonight.

All politics aside she was wary of dealing with Alejandro. With a Daeva there was always the chance that you would find yourself talked into doing something that you shouldn't. Still, it wasn't as if she could avoid him forever. 

She'll follow Alejandro to the edge of the roof, 'Why thank you, I had no idea you cared.' He was right, but she didn't exactly appreciate being reminded of her vulnerability. 'Would these Kindred be Aisling's coterie mates by any chance.' Rachel had known Aisling vaguely, but could hardly avoid knowing of Karl and Anna given their recent prominence. 'Are they even aware of this arrangement yet? I can't quite see anyone deciding to let another into their coterie without a good reason.'

Rachel will try to avoid visibly flinching at Alejandro's smile. You were never quite prepared for it even knowing what a Daeva was capable of. She'll avoid the urge to smile back to show she completely understood what he was doing, but it did no harm to look didn't it?

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna hated meeting outside of Elysium.  It felt like an unnecessary risk and it put her on edge.  She'd come packing, of course, her job was dangerous, but still.  

She crossed her arms as she waited, no way was she going to be caught sitting down. 
"Think he's going to show this time?" she asked Karl. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Was anna able to purchase either a yacht or a plane?

----------


## Bennosuke

Standing at the edge of the roof makes Rachel suddenly feel like a powerful hunting bird of prey, looking down over a field for her next meal. Only a few stories up, Rachel can see down on all the outlandishly dressed mortals parading up and down Castro Street, oblivious of the wolves within their mist. Yellow and pink neon signs, fill the night and fog with their electric colors, somehow heightening Rachel's awareness of the warm blood available to her down on the streets below. 




> 'Why thank you, I had no idea you cared.' He was right, but she didn't exactly appreciate being reminded of her vulnerability. 'Would these Kindred be Aisling's coterie mates by any chance.' Rachel had known Aisling vaguely, but could hardly avoid knowing of Karl and Anna given their recent prominence. 'Are they even aware of this arrangement yet? I can't quite see anyone deciding to let another into their coterie without a good reason.'


Rachel's words bring a smirk to Alejandro's lips. "*I care about every Acolyte in our little circle dear,*" he says with mock hurt, raising a well manicured hand to is exposed chest, "*but some things are just good politics. Yes you are correct about the... King Killers, as some have begun calling them, but there is no arrangement yet. I wouldn't begin to... get the ball rolling, as they say, without discussing with you first.*" He pauses to give a rather dramatic and impractical sigh. "*It would simply benefit all parties. With Aisling gone, their strength is weakened. And with Aisling gone, it would certainly benefit our Covenant to have another one of our ranks in a position of power.*" He smiles at Rachel as if to say, _it's that simple!_

----------


## Haval

With this many people on the street below them it was hard for Rachel not to think ahead to her next meal. Even from here she could see the loners and the drunks that she might consider trailing after if she was closer.




> Rachel's words bring a smirk to Alejandro's lips. "*I care about every Acolyte in our little circle dear,*" he says with mock hurt, raising a well manicured hand to is exposed chest, "*but some things are just good politics. Yes you are correct about the... King Killers, as some have begun calling them, but there is no arrangement yet. I wouldn't begin to... get the ball rolling, as they say, without discussing with you first.*" He pauses to give a rather dramatic and impractical sigh. "*It would simply benefit all parties. With Aisling gone, their strength is weakened. And with Aisling gone, it would certainly benefit our Covenant to have another one of our ranks in a position of power.*" He smiles at Rachel as if to say, _it's that simple!_


_I'll bet_ Rachel thinks, wondering what Alejandro would expect of her if she agreed to this. 'I won't say I'm unwilling. Those two were able to deal with Aisling, who isn't exactly housebroken yet, so they obviously don't have much a prejudice against the Circle. Perhaps I can meet with them if you set it up.' Whatever Alejandro's plans were here there was no reason to believe that the King Killers would go along with it. For the moment she could agree to meet with them if only to stay on Alejandro's good side.

'So we replace one Acolyte with another and show that the Circle is willing to pull it's weight with D'Agostino?' She thinks through the implications, 'Wait, are you asking me to be a Hound as well? If you intend to talk the Prince into allowing that I would be honestly impressed.'

----------


## Daishain

Karl shrugs, _"Who knows, but I think we're done with this affair if he doesn't, the man's resisted every attempt to even speak on what this meeting is about."_

----------


## Bennosuke

> I'll bet Rachel thinks, wondering what Alejandro would expect of her if she agreed to this. 'I won't say I'm unwilling. Those two were able to deal with Aisling, who isn't exactly housebroken yet, so they obviously don't have much a prejudice against the Circle. Perhaps I can meet with them if you set it up.' Whatever Alejandro's plans were here there was no reason to believe that the King Killers would go along with it. For the moment she could agree to meet with them if only to stay on Alejandro's good side.


"*I would be happy to introduce you,*" Alejandro says with a smirk, adding coyly, "*not that you should feel any pressure my dear, I am only trying to help.*" Rachel having just stepped up to the ledge, Alejandro takes a step back, leaving her standing by herself. 




> 'So we replace one Acolyte with another and show that the Circle is willing to pull it's weight with D'Agostino?' She thinks through the implications, 'Wait, are you asking me to be a Hound as well? If you intend to talk the Prince into allowing that I would be honestly impressed.'


Alejandro turns back to face Rachel, putting both arms out as if he were trying to stop an oncoming bull. "*One thing at a time, one thing at a time,*" he chuckles, "*but yes, the goal would be to elevate you to a position of power my dear. And in doing so we would be improving the position of The Circle. We are rather vulnerable these days, given how nearly every other Covenant is stepping up to please the new Prince.*" He flashes Rachel a full jawed smile that is meant for the cover of a glamour magazine, only this one has fangs. 

**************************************************  ***********

It is only moments after Karl speaks that the door to the conference room opens up. Jae Ho Park strides into the room, a man who was embraced maybe in his mid-thirties. His near black hair is cropped and well manicured, and his dark eyes move from Karl to Anna and back again. Park's skin is a rich dark brown, his cheeks pocked by the scars of what was likely one hell of a case of resolved teenage acne. He smirks as he appraises the two, but the gesture is neither warm nor pleasant. "*Thank you for coming,*" Jae Ho says, gesturing with both hands at two of the chairs of the desk, "*I know this meeting has been a long time coming, and I and the organization I represent greatly appreciates your time.*"

Jae Ho Park crosses the room to the last chair, and sits only if the other two vampires do.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"I'll admit, I'm curious what's going on," Anna said.  She hesitated for a second then took a seat.  
"Which organization?" she asked, "or is that not for discussion tonight."

----------


## Haval

Rachel grinned back at Alejandro. 'Well then how could I resist such a generous offer. I am at your disposal.' 

At least the new Prince seemed comparatively civilised. It was possible that as long as she could prove herself useful this wasn't an entirely unwelcome development. Would any problems likely come from within her own Convenant. How would Blackstar see this?

----------


## Daishain

Karl has a seat as well, _"A long time coming yes. I must admit my curiosity has been peaked as well. What is this business you bring to the table?"_

----------


## Bennosuke

Jae Ho pauses for a moment at Anna's question, a smirk creeping across his face. There is a sense of mirth when he replies, "*Let's say... I represent a concerned subset of my Covenant, The Spear.*" He spreads his hands out before him, as if to show his hand in a game of poker. 

Turning his attention to Karl's question, Park replies, "*Well, yes, cutting to the chase.*" He sounds almost a little annoyed at this, but brushes it off quickly. "*Your position as the new Hounds in San Francisco is greatly respected,*" he says quickly, "*but I believe there has already begun to be some... dissatisfaction in the new Sheriff.*" He pauses here, perhaps trying to read Anna and Karl's faces. After a moment he adds, "*I have asked you to meet me to hear more about... well how you feel about the situation.*"

**************************************************  ********

"*Very good,*" Alejandro says, clapping his hands together, "*I will be happy to arrange a meeting. Will you be free later tonight? No, maybe we should wait till tomorrow; wouldn't want to rush the Hounds. I am sure they are quiet busy these days.*"

----------


## Haval

Rachel wonders what she was letting herself in for, 'I suppose if we wait until tomorrow it will give me a chance to check up on whatever they've been doing for the Prince. If they've managed to upset anyone important I'd rather hear about it now.'

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Was Park really interested in taking Nova down a notch, or was he looking to trap Anna and Karl?  She had no way of knowing, so her best bet was to hedge her statements, especially since she expected the room was bugged. 

"Of course we would be interested to hear about any dissatisfaction with the new Sheriff," Anna replied, "our loyalty is to the Prince, and to the Traditions.  Anything that undermines the Sheriff's legitimacy by extension also undermines the Prince's legitimacy, and would need to be addressed." 

That should do it.  If Park wanted to, he could take that as indication of their interest, but if anyone else listened to it, Anna could defend herself by saying she was only trying to protect Nova and the Prince by rooting out any potential insurgency before it became a problem.

----------


## Daishain

Karl simply nods in support of Anna's words. It would be very interesting to see how Park would respond to the ambiguous answer.

----------


## Bennosuke

Alejandro shrugs, a soft grin still playing across his face. "*That seems reasonable,*" he replies, starting to walk towards the stairwell door via which they had come up. He adds, "*I'm sure you have your resources and are quiet capable of figuring it out on your own.*" Reaching the door, he stops and turns back towards Rachel saying, "*I will reach out to Karl and Anna, and will try to set something up. You will be hearing from me later tonight one way or the other.*" 

**************************************************

(OOC: I still need Karl's blood pool roll)

"*Very good,*" Park says with a satisfied grin, in a way that to Anna's ears said that he did take it as an indication of interest. He pauses for a moment, showing his hands once again and says, "*Now of course, this is not passing judgement on our new Prince, but while we understand why Prince D'Agostino elected Nova, her past leaves me and my associates with a lot of concern.*" Park pauses here, again clearly trying to gauge the response of the two Hounds. He says, "*I understand that this may not be Elysium, but I promise you there is no way this conversation can be recorded or listened in on. Please take a moment to assure yourself of this if you need.*" He waits for a moment before adding, "*Now if you trust me, I would like to request that nothing we discuss further leaves this room. I am obviously asking a lot of you, but I am also placing a lot of trust in the both of you... simply, well because I think it is the right thing to do!*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

No need to check, Anna said, of course nothing said here will leave this room; I trust the same courtesy will be extended to us.

Nobody did _anything_ purely because it was the right thing to do.  Shed need to figure out what the _real_ reason the Spear, or a sub set of the organization, had it in for Nova.

----------


## Haval

> Alejandro shrugs, a soft grin still playing across his face. "*That seems reasonable,*" he replies, starting to walk towards the stairwell door via which they had come up. He adds, "*I'm sure you have your resources and are quiet capable of figuring it out on your own.*" Reaching the door, he stops and turns back towards Rachel saying, "*I will reach out to Karl and Anna, and will try to set something up. You will be hearing from me later tonight one way or the other.*"


Before Alejandro leaves Rachel will ask him, 'Trust me, I'm not especially interested in talking about this when anyone downstairs, but what does Mother Blackstar think about all this?' He hadn't brought her up to the roof for the view after all. If they were doing this there seemed to be little point in being cagey about whatever was going on between him and the Primogen. Besides, she was curious to hear his response.

After he leaves she'll wait a while before following him downstairs. Did this make them allies of sort? Some people would certainly see it like that. It might be easier to try and avoid being too closely associated with Alejandro if she could help it.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Once I've fleshed her out a bit I'm going to go see Rachel's Invictus contact to find out if there's anything specific she should be worried about.

----------


## Bennosuke

> Before Alejandro leaves Rachel will ask him, 'Trust me, I'm not especially interested in talking about this when anyone downstairs, but what does Mother Blackstar think about all this?' He hadn't brought her up to the roof for the view after all. If they were doing this there seemed to be little point in being cagey about whatever was going on between him and the Primogen. Besides, she was curious to hear his response.


Rachel's question momentarily freezes Alejandro. He rigidly turns back to face the question, a soothing smile quickly spreading on the Daeva's face. "*Mother Blackstar is very busy with her duties as Primogen,*" he replies, taking the tone of a father talking to his child, "*it is sometimes best not to bother her with... smaller politics. But I cannot see how she would be opposed to one of her Acolytes securing a position of authority. God knows our covenant could use more pull in this city, don't you think?*" 

*************************************************

*Spoiler: OOC: TC and Dai*
Show

Going to give Daishain a chance to reply... and to roll. But if you want, Anna could make an Int + Politics + Status (SF) to see if there's anything that immediately comes to mind.

----------


## Haval

Rachel will smile innocently back at him, 'Absolutely .' So he'd prefer Blackstar didn't know, but if she happened to find out perhaps they would have some plausible deniability. At least that suggested that Alejandro was being careful.

Assuming Rachel wasn't interrupted by obligations to anyone else in the Circle, she will contact Sophie, her one friend in the Invictus, to see what she was up to tonight.

*Spoiler*
Show


Fleshed out the Ventrue Contact. Let me know if this works.

Sophie Foster is a Ventrue member of the Invictus who was originally involved in tech during the aughts and was later associated with the group that developed the Pulse. Sophie was originally embraced because of her skill set and connections and is still fairly wealthy on account of her mortal career. She has a house with a few ghoul servants in one of the nicer parts of San Francisco. Sophie became friendly with Rachel on account of their roughly similar age although, unlike Rachel, Sophie has never been in torpor. Sophie was the one who showed Rachel around when she first arrived in San Francisco. Theyve been known to hunt together occasionally. Unclear if she has an agenda in cultivating a contact in the Circle. Possible that they are each others contact to exchange information. Rachel mostly trusts Sophie enough not to pass on anything that might get Rachel in trouble for sharing it. Sophie is a tall woman who looks to be in her late twenties. She has a lot of curly black hair and tends to dress down whenever possible.

----------


## Daishain

Karl holds up a finger, then pulls out a device that looks a bit like an old radio walkie talkie. Turning on a switch he starts waving it around the room. _"No offence intended of course, but if we are going to have that sort of conversation, you could be perfectly honest with us and simply be mistaken about that promise of yours."_

Assuming he does not find anything, he resumes his seat. _"In regards to your request for silence, Anna was a little hasty. Our first duty is to the prince. Should he ask us directly or this be something he must know about, I will not stay silent with him. That stated, I can promise not to discuss it with anyone else, nor will I bother the prince with the matter unless it is truly required. Is this acceptable?"_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Been a while since I pulled that toy out. As a reminder its a short range bug detection device. Basically anything actively transmitting in comm band frequencies will get picked up and create an audible feedback loop the closer the device gets. It won't help with anything that stores data locally, but it will pick up the typical police wire and the like. Its relatively old school tech, but still effective.

----------


## Bennosuke

Sophie replies that she had just finished a meal, and that she eventually was going to have a meeting with the city Herald and Master of Elysium, Lady Stardust, but that she would be free to meet up before then if Rachel wanted to. From the sound of faint moaning in the background of the phone call, Rachel gets the sense that her companion did literally _just finish_ feeding. 

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

I like that as a start, and she is an interesting concept. Just remember that Sophie is a Contact and not an allie, which means that while she's willing to provide information to Rachel, but wouldn't be willing to go out of her way to help her. 


**************************************************  *********

Jae Ho Park watches Karl patiently, never making a face or showing signs of impatience or concern, and Karl indeed does not find any evidence of bugging or tampering with the room. 




> Assuming he does not find anything, he resumes his seat. "In regards to your request for silence, Anna was a little hasty. Our first duty is to the prince. Should he ask us directly or this be something he must know about, I will not stay silent with him. That stated, I can promise not to discuss it with anyone else, nor will I bother the prince with the matter unless it is truly required. Is this acceptable?"


However, with this a flicker of annoyance crosses Park's face. "*I suppose it would be unfair of me to expect you to make such a promise without knowing what exactly we are going to discuss,*" he says, clearly trying to suppress his Beast and pick words carefully, "*but I would suggest it would be best for everyone, including Prince D'Agostino if he was not... immediately involved in this. Shall I just tell you first, and then if necessary, explain why it would be best to keep things quiet?*" Jae pauses here, seeming to genuinely be asking Karl and Anna, rather than making a rhetorical statement.

----------


## Daishain

Karl simply nods, _"I am well aware of the value of discretion Mr Park. I have no intention of running to the prince with every little nugget of information that comes my way, especially when him having that information is not in the city's best interest."

"My objection was a matter of professional courtesy. When giving my word on how information is to be handled, I prefer addressing any limitations to my discretion upfront rather than potentially being accused of breaking that trust later on. "
_

----------


## Haval

Rachel is amused, 'If you're in the middle of something I won't keep you too long.' She wondered if the meeting with Stardust was something that the other woman was willing to talk about. 

'Elysium may be a little public for what I have in mind but pick a bar in the area and I'll meet you wherever before your meeting.'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Thought I could use the tech sector angle.

I think trust up to a point for a contact is fine here. This is just due diligence on some things that Sophie maybe wouldn't care enough to lie about.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna stayed silent for a moment.  She wanted to hear what Park had to say.

Our interests may align on this, and I think you already expect they will, Anna said, but we wont know for sure until you tell us what you came to say.

----------


## Bennosuke

Jae Ho Park nods his head and shrugs, his face remaining a placid emotionless mask. "*Well,*" he says slowly, "*along with Nova simply being a sadistic bastard, we have reason to believe that she has... a dependence on Amaranth.*" He pauses here to let the two Hounds absorb what he is saying and study their faces, before adding, "*While we don't know if this is due to an advanced age, or is simply some form of addiction, this is obviously an unforgivable breaking of The Traditions, as well a major potential threat to our city.*" This last statement disrupts Park's expressionless mask, replacing it with one of pure disgust. "*Now, my understanding is that most of Nova's... transgressions have been committed outside of the San Francisco territory, primarily in Oakland,*" he says. Oakland was across the San Francisco Bay, though it could easily be reached by The Bay Bridge. It was under the rule of Lord Senator Terry Hawthorne; a Carthian city with strange laws and practices. Park finishes, "*Our hope is that as Hounds, you have the resources and capacity to find proof of our concern, and in doing so help us overthrow Nova and protect the Kindred of San Francisco.*" 

**************************************************  ************

(OOC: Sounds fine.)

Sophie chuckles and says, "*Please, there is plenty of time in the night. If Elysium is too public, I'm sure we can find something a little less... obvious.*" After a moment's pause she says, "*I know of a very exclusive rooftop cocktail bar that sprouted up in South Beach recently. Most mortals don't even know about it yet, let alone any Kindred. Can you meet me there in a half hour? I'll just need to... clean up here.*"

----------


## Haval

'Sounds fun.' Elysium was safe, but you never could entirely tell who you might meet there or who might be watching. Rachel didn't want any word of this meeting to get back to Alejandro. 'Give me the name of the place and I'll meet you there.' Afterwards she'll go looking for a taxi.

----------


## Daishain

Karl slowly states,* "That is a serious accusation. Such a thing would certainly need to be investigated, and quietly. But it apparently occurring at least mostly in Oakland represents a significant complication. Do you have any additional information or leads?"*

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna fell quiet.  She already had her suspicions of how Estella had been killed.  She knew the imprint on her cell phone had been tampered with so she knew Estella wasnt killed by Gorman, and she strongly suspected Nova had had Lady Mihos mirror later that evening, a mirror that had been entrusted to Estella.  

Right, she said, what led you to this conclusion?

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Great, I'll send you the address in just a sec. See you soon Rachel!*" she says excitedly, and within moments of the call ending, Rachel does receive the address via a pulse message. 

Though there were not as many cabs in San Francisco as there are in other cities such as say New York or Chicago, it is not hard to hail a cab or simply call an Uber. It's not too far of a drive from The Castro to South Beach, the cab driving up and out of the eccentric neon party of Castro street into winding hills filled with a mix of lavishly built moderns and even more lavishly preserved or remodeled victorians. The cab descends out of the Noe hills, and down into the grimy and commercial streets of market; the most soulless and "prefabricated" part of San Francisco. South Beach itself is a mostly level neighborhood, reaching out to the ocean like the long thumb of a wave. Clean and well maintained, in recent years South Beach has undergone a massive gentrification, and much of the older and less glamorous houses have been taken down in favor of new luxury condos and trending tapas bars. 

The rooftop bar in question, pretentiously named "The Pinnacle", is located at the top of a brand spanking new hotel built with an exterior of all tinted glass and chromed steel. Rachel follows the instructions given her by Sophie, trekking to the back of the lobby to a single nondescript elevator, where a bellman asks for the password. Satisfied when Rachel replies with "Caesar", he steps aside and lets Rachel into the tight and darkly lit elevator cab. 

On the rooftop, round and modernly designed bar tables are set up around a blue lit swimming pool. The club space is lit by lamps shaped like palm trees. Pulsing house music provided by a DJ with too many piercings, tattoos and layers of clothing provides ambient background rhythm to the murmur of conversation between the few and finely dressed patrons. Waiters in bikini and surf shorts move silently between tables like statuesque robots. 

Sophie is seated in the back of the club at a table by the bar, her hand resting on an unenjoyed martini. The lights are dim enough that using cursed blood should not be necessary, unless Rachel truly desires to "be like" the Kine. As Rachel begins to sit, Sophie smiles at her as warmly as an animated predatory corpse can and says, "*Welcome Rachel, good to see you. It's been too long indeed.*" 

**************************************************  ***********

Jae Ho Park smiles at Karl's statement and questions and replies, "*Indeed, the territory issue does complicate things, but hopefully you will not have to go too deep into Oakland. For what it is worth, our witness states he actually saw Nova commit the deed on the San Francisco side of The Bay Bridge, and apparently several Kindred of the Oakland territory that have gone missing were last seen in the neighborhood around the bridge as well. I'd say you could probably start by sticking to that area... which should also keep you out of too much trouble with territorial disputes.*" Park pauses here, seeming to be debating something with himself. "*Otherwise,*" he adds after a moment's pause, "*you could consider talking to some of the other Rabble. Not all the Carthians love Nova, and... well let me just say I wouldn't be surprised if it was a Covenant kept rumor about Nova's particular appetite.*" 

If Anna were to ask her question despite the above reply, Park says with equal parts frustration and hesitation, "*Let's say our source has some... inside knowledge about Nova. That said, I unfortunately cannot reveal who they are.*"

----------


## Daishain

Karl frowns at not being able to question the witness directly, that would pose issues... _"Regarding the witness, I suggest making sure they'll at least back us up when it comes time to present evidence. Until then, could you at least pass along important questions we may have for them?"_

----------


## Haval

Rachel can't help but smirk at having to give a password to get into the Pinnacle. This is what having money got you. This treatment was more then she was expecting when she had asked Sophie for privacy, but she appreciated the thought anyway. If the lights were this dim inside she won't bother making any effort to blend in. It was always surprising how little attention most people were willing to pay to someone like her when she wasn't going out of the way to be noticed. If anyone was paying her a little too much attention she could usually tell.

She'll smile back as she joins Sophie at the bar. By Kindred standards Rachel trusted the other woman more than most. 'Oh I've been around. Just staying out of the way until I'm sure all the politics is over with. I take it you're doing well?' She'll get straight to the point, 'Strange as it is to say, I've had a job offer. Assuming everything works out I am supposed to be working with Karl Bauer and Anna Wu. Obviously I know they were involved with Gorman going down, but I can't say I know either of them. Would you happen to know if either of them have upset anyone important lately?'

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"No worries," Anna said, "does your source know who the San Fran victim was?  Physical description at all?  Were there any other witnesses, or was it just two kindred on the bridge?"

----------


## Bennosuke

Park shrugs at Karl's question/request, but the grin on his face says he's at least willing to hear the Mekhet out. 

To Anna's question he says, "*Did you know Snake? Our witness watched Snake... biting the dust.*" The name Snake was familiar. He's a Nosferatu and an unaligned, with the puckered nose, elongated face and scabby skin that fit his namesake. Neither Anna or Karl could claim to know the vampire that well, not really running with the unaligned; but while neither had seen Snake in a good while, neither was particularly aware that he had passed. He either ignores or forgets to answer the rest of Anna's question. 

**************************************************  ******************

Rachel's statement about the job offer seems to pique Sophie's interest. She straightens up, a dark light beginning to shine in her eyes. "*The King Killers?*" she asks with concern and surprise, "*you've been offered a job as Hound?*" Her eyes narrow for just a moment, dark brown eyes full of intelligence; but then the warm friendly expression returns to her face. "*Aren't they with Aisling, your fellow... Acolyte?*" 

In regards to Anna's more _political_ question, Sophie runs a hand through her raven colored hair in a rather perfunctory and rehearsed gesture, one that is very familiar to Rachel. She says, "*Well, to be quiet honest, I don't know of any Kindred who gets that high up who doesn't have... enemies, that's just part of The Game. But important? I imagine most of Gorman's old allies aren't their biggest fans.*" She says this all matter-o-factly, like she is explaining the simple Traditions to a Fledgeling for the first time.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"I can't say I knew him very well," Anna said, "when did this happen?"

----------


## Haval

Rachel caught Sophie's tone and will briefly stick her tongue out at the other woman. 'I wasn't quite born yesterday. I was looking for something more specific if you have it' she replies. 'Resentment and bad feelings are one thing. Actual plans to act on those feelings are more of a problem.'

She will elaborate. 'Presumably those two becoming Hounds suddenly gain them a profile and a degree of power that they didn't have before. It would only make sense that some people are likely to resent them for it, especially if the Prince has them doing his dirty work. But perhaps they're still working their way up to that point.' Rachel will watch Sophie closely throughout all this. 'Me becoming a Hound seems like a bit of a stretch at the moment. I have only been asked if I would consider joining the King Killer's coterie. Assuming either of them are willing I would be quiet happy to stay in the background and act as a consultant.' she said with a grin. 'But if the Prince asks me to join in I don't suppose I can say no.'

Rachel will answer Sophie's other question. 'You realise that belonging to the Circle doesnt necessarily mean we're close. Aisling is gone from San Francisco for the moment even if I was to consider asking her to introduce me to her coterie mates. And I'm not entirely sure she knows how to use her phone.' She assumes Sophie is familiar with how Aisling came to be in San Francisco in the first place.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*I'm not surprised. He was not a very social Haunt,*" Park says flatly, quickly adding in reply, "*About a month ago.*" He brings a hand up to rub his bald chin and shrugs slightly. Then a grin creeps back onto his face and he says, "*Far out enough to make The Sight pretty limited, unless you're real good; good thing you're both Mekhets.*" 

**************************************************




> Rachel caught Sophie's tone and will briefly stick her tongue out at the other woman. 'I wasn't quite born yesterday. I was looking for something more specific if you have it' she replies. 'Resentment and bad feelings are one thing. Actual plans to act on those feelings are more of a problem.'


Sophie's expression doesn't exactly harden, but the light and friendly expression on her face drops. "*Well...*" she says, her voice's tone sharpening as well, "*Murat and his Childe Zach Thomas; they are some pretty new enemies of the new coterie, and everyone in the Invictus knows about it.*" Maintaining that same hard expression she says, "*Sounds like they busted in Zach's haven and roughed him up a bit, even took a hand off. There was a run in at the last Ivory Tower meeting.*" Then Sophie's face sours, distaste on her tongue. "*That the sort of thing you're looking for?*" she asks flatly. After another moment, Sophie's face softens and the familiar grin returns, telling Rachel not to fret. 




> Rachel will answer Sophie's other question. 'You realize that belonging to the Circle doesnt necessarily mean we're close. Aisling is gone from San Francisco for the moment even if I was to consider asking her to introduce me to her coterie mates. And I'm not entirely sure she knows how to use her phone.' She assumes Sophie is familiar with how Aisling came to be in San Francisco in the first place.


Sophie's expression lightens even further, and teasingly she adds, "*Oh, I figured given how small your Covenant is you had gotten to know most of the other Witches by now.*" Then Sophie leans closer, one eyebrow raising with piqued interest she says, "*I didn't realize that the third King Killer was out of town. If you're being promoted to the position, does that mean she's gone for good? Sounds like there must be some juicy gossip behind all this.*" Sophie's grin turns into a full smile, rouged lips pulling back to just barely reveal the tips of sharp fangs.

----------


## Daishain

_"Still gives us a pretty good starting point. At the least we should be able to use the circumstances around Snake's disappearance to try and confirm the story. If there have been several such deaths there, even after a month since the last one we know about there should be a strong impression for us to pick up on."_ Karl looks to Anna, then back at Park, _"All right, we'll look into it, see where things lead. Please let us know if you learn of anything else."_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Thank you for bringing this to our attention, Anna added.  Once she and Karl were away and on their own, Anna would want to meet up face to face.

So what do you think? she asked.

----------


## Haval

> Sophie's expression doesn't exactly harden, but the light and friendly expression on her face drops. "*Well...*" she says, her voice's tone sharpening as well, "*Murat and his Childe Zach Thomas; they are some pretty new enemies of the new coterie, and everyone in the Invictus knows about it.*" Maintaining that same hard expression she says, "*Sounds like they busted in Zach's haven and roughed him up a bit, even took a hand off. There was a run in at the last Ivory Tower meeting.*" Then Sophie's face sours, distaste on her tongue. "*That the sort of thing you're looking for?*" she asks flatly. After another moment, Sophie's face softens and the familiar grin returns, telling Rachel not to fret.


_That wasn't so hard was it._ 'A hand? That would certainly do it.'  Rachel will lean over and take Sophie's hand in the hope of mollifying her. 'If I am going to be involved with these people I would ideally like to know who is most likely to stab me in the back before it happens. Given what happened to that French Daeva the King Killers used to associate with this doesn't seem entirely unreasonable.' It was obviously better to offer Sophie something in return for any help she could get here. 'Perhaps being in the all mighty Invictus means you already have more influence then I could ever hope to achieve. But if there is anything I can do for you in return, now or in the future, you only have to ask.'




> Sophie's expression lightens even further, and teasingly she adds, "*Oh, I figured given how small your Covenant is you had gotten to know most of the other Witches by now.*" Then Sophie leans closer, one eyebrow raising with piqued interest she says, "*I didn't realize that the third King Killer was out of town. If you're being promoted to the position, does that mean she's gone for good? Sounds like there must be some juicy gossip behind all this.*" Sophie's grin turns into a full smile, rouged lips pulling back to just barely reveal the tips of sharp fangs.


'Everyone in the Circle would be an ally if there was every a need, but some members are more worth knowing then others. Same as it would be with any group of people, but Aisling wasn't here for long enough for me to get to know her. Which is a shame really. It's not often I get to talk to someone from the 17th century.' Rachel is amused at Sophie's framing of the King Killers. 'Promoted to Aisling's spot? You make me feel like I'm joining the Avengers. Anyway, I don't think it's any secret that Mother Blackstar had issues with Aisling. I can't really blame her for wanting to put some distance between them.'

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Will do,*" Jae Ho Park says curtly in reply to Karl's request about keeping them updated, giving them a short nodding bow of his head. As the two begin to depart, he rises from his chair and says, "*Please keep me abreast of your investigations, and remember that discretion is a virtue in this situation. It would be best Nova knows nothing about our conversation or what you are doing, and of course, we don't want to bring this to The Prince's attention till we have gathered all of the evidence needed.*" With that he gives each of the two departing Kindred a similarly curt bowing nod. 

(OOC: Will let Karl reply to Anna's question)

**************************************************  ***************

Sophie's grin hardens slightly with Rachel's offer, and she replies, "*Oh, I'm sure I will be able to think of something when the time is right.*" She feigns a drink of her cocktail with her free hand, though of course it never appears that any of the liquid ever touches her lips. 




> 'Everyone in the Circle would be an ally if there was every a need, but some members are more worth knowing then others. Same as it would be with any group of people, but Aisling wasn't here for long enough for me to get to know her. Which is a shame really. It's not often I get to talk to someone from the 17th century.' Rachel is amused at Sophie's framing of the King Killers. 'Promoted to Aisling's spot? You make me feel like I'm joining the Avengers. Anyway, I don't think it's any secret that Mother Blackstar had issues with Aisling. I can't really blame her for wanting to put some distance between them.'


"*Oh, Mother Blackstar had issues with Aisling?*" Sophie asks as if in surprise, though her tone implies quiet the opposite. Before Rachel would have the opportunity to comment on this, Sophie adds, "*You know, your Primogen really is quiet the... interesting figure. She wields her power within your Covenant quiet masterfully, and is rather, well uninterested in fraternizing with those outside of your circle. Did you know I have been trying to establish a dialogue with Mother Blackstar for quiet some time now? I really am quiet interested in her... botanical interests. Say, do you think you would be able to help me in well pinning her down?*" Of course Sophie was saying this all as if the idea were just popping into her head, though Rachel got the sense this was all planned and that she would be unable to deny the request, given their most recent conversation.

----------


## Haval

Rachel is not against helping Sophie, but would like to find out how much she knew first. Had someone been talking out of turn? 'Botanical interests? You may want to elaborate on that a little. Unless of course you have an interest in buying a vineyard.'

----------


## Bennosuke

Sophie raises an eyebrow, giving an expression that somewhat playfully says 'you know you can and should be real with me'. Taking a very unnecessary and very mock mortal sigh before saying, "*Well, for a longtime now there have been rumors that Mother Blackstar grows all sorts of strange and magical plants on her vineyard up in Napa. I've heard stories... stories of plants that drink blood, and plants that if eaten force blood bonds... but I'm sure you've heard this too.*" 

While some of what Sophie was describing seemed far fetched and fantastical, again Rachel had seen some of her vine based plants used in several blood rituals. She had felt the sting of their hungry tendrils as they sucked her vitae. She had drunk the blood from the fruit they bore.

----------


## Haval

Rachel shrugs and gives up the pretense. 'I'm just surprised you've heard about it. I didn't expect it was common knowledge outside the Circle. Mother Blackstar has developed some...interesting curiosities. Whether she managed that through Cruac or something else I can't say. She hasn't seen fit to share the instructions on how to make those things.' She'll grimace at the memory, 'The blood was a little lacking in my view, but I suppose it beats animal blood in an emergency. Are you perhaps looking for a sample then?'

----------


## Daishain

Karl states slowly, _"It could be a setup of some sort, perhaps he's trying to drive a wedge between us and Nova, benefit from the chaos that ensues. Could also just be a distraction, so he can get away with something else."

"But given no other information right now I think he's being at least reasonably truthful. It would explain a few things about Nova, and he has every motive to see her exposed if there is something like that she's done. I suggest we start with the bridge. A fortuitous Auspex session could quickly confirm several things."_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Alright lets go, Anna said, the bay bridge is where we found Estellas phone, remember?  And Im almost certain Nova had Lady Mihos mirror stashed somewhere.  That night she was carrying a purse and kept awkwardly checking it.  Id never seen her carry a purse before.

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods, _"I recall. Didn't want to say anything in front of him just in case."_ He heads towards the car, intending to drive out to the bridge right away

----------


## Bennosuke

Sophie shrugs, a mischievous grin returning to her face. "*Well, I wouldn't say it is common knowledge,*" she says with a playful lilt, "*but rumors and information are a certain sort of currency among the Invictus. You pick up little bits here and there.*" 

Rachel's question/offer about some of the plants blood causes Sophie's well manicured eyebrows to raise. Leaning forward and in a low voice she says, "*Well... I'm not certain I would say no, though that isn't exactly what I am after. I wouldn't want to... inconvenience you.*"

**************************************************  *******

Unlike the Golden Gate, the Bay Bridge is all silver metal, but at night it is lit up with blue and white lights that flicker on and off like a Christmas tree. Cars driving across the bridge between San Francisco and Oakland would never catch this distraction but standing on the shore, the sight of the shimmering bulbs reflecting off of the dark waters of the bay was quiet beautiful. 

The Bridge left San Francisco from The Dogpatch, a strip of industrial warehouses and low income houses; Carthian territory. In fact, Nova's compound wasn't too too far of a walk from the Bridge itself. There were a number of near abandoned parking lots under the freeway leading up to the bridge, where Karl and Anna parked their car/cars. The only signs of life around here were a few abandoned tents that had likely once been sleeping grounds for a few vagrants, and the occasional scurrying of rodents across the blacktop. 

It would be easy enough to take the chain wire stairs out of the parking lot and up to the bridge, and one side of the bridge had a fenced in area for pedestrians to walk, if that is what Karl and Anna wanted to do.

(OOC: ALong with detailing whatever it is you want to do first, please give me a Wits + Composure roll -3)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna kept her senses alert.  She didnt have auspex at the kind of skill Karl did, so the only purpose for her being here was to make sure he could focus on what he needed to do.

*Spoiler*
Show

wits + composure -3
(3d10)[*3*][*9*][*7*](19)
10 again: (3d10)[*8*][*5*][*7*](20)

----------


## Bennosuke

As Karl and Anna move across the parking lot, The Dragon notices a rat that has seemed to stop in its path scurrying across the lot to study her and her companion. The behavior strikes Anna as quiet uncharacteristic for a low rodent.

----------


## Haval

Rachel pretends to look innocent. 'Spying on other Covenants. What is the world coming to.' It would be interesting to know the specifics of where Sophie was getting this information but Rachel knew better then to ask. 'I think I can be the judge of what's inconvenient to me, and it does tend to work on a case by case basis. I think it should be obvious though that anything that leaves half the Circle upset with me would not be something to engage in lightly.' Rachel will leave a space for Sophie to elaborate on what she wanted.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"_Could be a vampire using a discipline to transform themselves,_" she thought. 

Anna pulled her glock and put the rat in her sight.

"Why don't you reveal yourself and tell us why you've been following us around for the past two nights," she said as she walked towards the rat.

----------


## Bennosuke

The mischievous grin fades from Sophie's face, but just as the mask drops, she raises a hand to her mouth and looses a pretty tinkling giggle. "*Oh, I certainly would not ask you to put yourself in such a position Rachel,*" she says merrily, "*I understand why the covenant would want to keep its secrets.*" She chuckles again, but as the laughter fades away she says, "*Of course nothing is that important. But, as a friend... well let's just say the more I know about those plants,*" and here she pauses again, enjoying how Rachel hangs on her words, "*the more information I might have for you.*" 

She was of course implying the necessity of trading information to get information, however she cared to frame it. Sophie's eyes even dart once about the rooftop scene to make sure no one is paying any attention. This was not unlike Sophie, and though the two vampires were friends (whatever that meant among the undead anyways), the Invictus member never just gave away things freely. 

**************************************************  *

The rat immediately bolts when Anna draws the gun, though it's unclear if the animal's flight is a response to the sudden movement or the threat of the pistol. 

(OOC: Auspex might be useful here, but if you want to shoot it will be at a -3 for size penalty)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Hmm, maybe she was just being paranoid.  Anna holstered her pistol again as the rat ran.  If it was a kindred, she didn't want to shoot it unprovoked, and if it wasn't, firing her weapon would just bring unwanted attention. 

"Let's go quickly," she said to Karl.

----------


## Haval

Rachel will smile crookedly at Sophie's obvious enjoyment of drawing this out, but will join her in checking to see if anyone was paying too much attention to them. 'Well then.How could I say no to such a generous offer'. In this particular instance she might need Sophie's help more then Sophie needed hers, and providing good information was the price of doing business. 

'And you never know. Having fresh eyes on Mother Blackstar's little project might be...interesting for everyone. But unless you have another Witch in your backpocket I would suggest you keep me in the loop on any research you might intend to do.'

----------


## Daishain

Karl states in a wry tone of voice as they continue, _"I'm sure they were suitably impressed by the gun. For future reference, when you notice a potential spy, it is usually better to act as if you did nothing of the sort. Whether by misdirection or other means, a known spy can be turned into an asset, but only if you don't scare them off."_

----------


## Thundercracker

> Karl states in a wry tone of voice as they continue, _"I'm sure they were suitably impressed by the gun. For future reference, when you notice a potential spy, it is usually better to act as if you did nothing of the sort. Whether by misdirection or other means, a known spy can be turned into an asset, but only if you don't scare them off."_


*Anna Wu*

"Egh, fine," Anna said, "let's take a look and get out of here as quickly as we can.  I'll watch your back while you do your thing."

----------


## Bennosuke

Anna and Karl cross the parking lot to reach the metal stairwell. Overhead, cars roar by, their engines hollering in a rapid doppler effect before they pass by on the bridge. For a moment Anna catches a pair of yellow rodent eyes watching her from a bush on the far side of the lot, then the two round lights wink out. 

The two kindred's foot falls ring out dully as the two climb the stairs to the bridge, the entire metal flight shaking unsteadily. By the time they reach the bridge, Karl and Anna find they are standing in a grey bank of wispy fog, painting the bridge walkway with a soupy dull shadow. The walkway looks out over the city and farther down, the bay, though vertical steel bars create a barrier for would be jumpers that climbs a good fifteen feet up. On the other side, there isn't much more than waist high concrete boxes creating a barrier with oncoming traffic. 

Painted on one of the nearby boxes in bright red paint is the familiar roman numeral VII, which the two had seen last when they had found Estella's ashes so many months ago. Farther down the row of boxes is a spray painted upside down anarchist A. As far as the two Kindred can tell, there are no pedestrians out on the bridge right now, though the two are occasionally painted in the yellow headlights of an oncoming car. 

(OOC: I suppose unless there is something in particular you wanted to do, a perception roll would be appropriate here as well)

**************************************************  *****

Sophie does a quick scan of the rooftop scene; nothing more than the wealthy young... and the occasional out of place wealthy old posing as the young, enjoying a night out. When Sophie turns her attention back to Rachel, she can see that her words have brought the mischievous grin back to her face, wide enough to show the tips of her pointed fangs. 

"*Oh my dear,*" Rachel giggles, "*I would never dine to have any other witch in my back pocket. And besides, I better be the only member of The Establishment in yours.*" She chuckles again at this. After a few moments, Rachel speaks again and this time more somberly, "*Well speaking quite frankly, Mother Blackstar was a favorite of the Old Prince. Not a lot of Kindred knew about it, but I hear rumors that they found one of her plants in Gorman's haven when they... finished him. Anyways, a lot of the wiser Kindred in my covenant are talking about how Prince D'Agostino might be in favor of replacing Blackstar.*" She raises a dead hand to pat one of Sophie's own and adds, "*There you go, just a free piece of gossip and advice there. What are friends for, right? Do with it what you will, just be smart.*"

----------


## Daishain

Karl looks around, casually strolling through the areas open to pedestrians as he does so. It seemed unlikely that any evidence would remain in the open in such a public place, but one could never be certain.

_"I will be asking the beast for insight Anna, the questions are limited and the answers often vague so its important to ask the right ones. I was thinking of first asking who was responsible for the most kindred deaths at this place, on the assumption that we probably don't have multiple people using this as a frequent kill site."_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Wits+Composure (5d10)[*5*][*6*][*4*][*7*][*10*](32)

I'll be using Auspex soon enough, so rolling to see how many questions I'll get a chance to ask. Using a Willpower point since this seems ever so slightly important.
(9d10)[*8*][*5*][*7*][*7*][*2*][*9*][*3*][*9*][*4*](54)

Ten again pool (5d10)[*1*][*7*][*8*][*1*][*4*](21)

----------


## Haval

Rachel knows better to take completely seriously the idea that she was the only witch for Sophie but is reassured that she was at least willing to say it. 'Oh you know me Sophie, I'm a veritable recluse. Or at least I would be if I wasn't obliged to show my face ocasionally. Suffice it to say, you are the only member of the establishment who _counts_.'

On the plant in Gorman's Haven, 'Now that is interesting. I wonder if it was more then a souvenir to him?' The rumour wasn't entirely surprising. Rachel will consider the implications for a moment before she replies. 'Honestly I would be surprised if the Prnce hadn't considered it. For all that I have no problems with anyone who doesn't have a problem with me first, Mother Blackstar can be erratic.' Rachel had known worse Kindred, but felt it was better to have a predicatable Primogen if you could help it. 'Of course to have the Prince be seen to publically handpick a replacement would be a little impolite. It would cause more problems with the rest of the Circle then it would solve.' 

Rachel will giggle at the suggestion that she should be smart, 'Failing that I will try to be lucky.' In her experience, smart only got you so far in Kindred society.

----------


## Bennosuke

As Karl begins to study the walking path of the bridge, he picks up the distinct scent of ash. This high up and close to the water, the wind is gusting back and forth, making it hard to tell exactly where the smell is coming from, but Karl would recognize the stench of slain Kindred in his sleep, and it was something that likely haunted his day slumber. The smell was fresh, too fresh to have been one of Park's reported slayings, but of course it was very hard to tell where the smell was coming from!

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Using the Spirit's touch, Karl will get 3 questions answered.


**************************************************

"*Very good,*" Rachel says in reply to her companion's final comment, "*may we both be smart and lucky. Anyways, making more friends would not hurt you either. Though I no longer live with my old Coterie, we still have each other's back... and it would not hurt for you to be less of a recluse and make some more allies; though I do love being your best and only friend.*" She gives Sophie a playful wink at this.

----------


## Daishain

Karl smiles, though there's no real humor behind it. _"We may be lucky, there's a fresh kill here, possibly recent enough for there to be physical evidence remaining. Lets find the place where it happened."_

----------


## Haval

Rachel will refrain from mentioning that she had watched most of her original coterie die back home. It wasn't a fool proof defence against all that might go wrong. 'I've done ok so far. Show me someone as useful to know as you and perhaps I'll consider it. In the meantime we'll see if this arrangement with the King Killers actually amounts to anything.'

Once the conversation was obviously winding down Rachel will say her goodbyes so that Sophie could make her meeting at Elysium. 'Assuming it's not anything I should know about of course.'

----------


## Bennosuke

Karl sniffs at the air, the aroma of the fresh ash mixing with the smell of sea brine, the ozone and the exhaust of the passing cars. It would be a hard task to track the scent.

(OOC: Unless you want to use your Auspex, it will be either Wits + Occult + Blood Potency -3, or Wits + Survival + Blood Potency -3) 

*************************************************




> Rachel will refrain from mentioning that she had watched most of her original coterie die back home. It wasn't a fool proof defence against all that might go wrong. 'I've done ok so far. Show me someone as useful to know as you and perhaps I'll consider it. In the meantime we'll see if this arrangement with the King Killers actually amounts to anything.'


"*Yes, well that may be an interesting arrangement,*" Sophie replies, though it is hard to tell from her manner how she means 'interesting'. 




> Once the conversation was obviously winding down Rachel will say her goodbyes so that Sophie could make her meeting at Elysium. 'Assuming it's not anything I should know about of course.'


Sophie chuckles and replies, "*Tut tut. We are growing nosy, aren't we?*" 

(OOC: Happy to give Rachel something to do from here, unless there is something you have in mind?)

----------


## Haval

Rachel grinned back at Sophie, 'Perhaps a little. I won't say that it's not a good idea to pay attention to whatever the Invictus might be doing.'

*Spoiler*
Show


If you have something in mind go for it. I suppose feeding might be neccessary.

----------


## Bennosuke

Sophie offers to pay the bill, and invites Rachel to leave. After riding the elevator back down and walking back out onto the street, Rachel makes it barely a block before her Beastial senses begin to growl. Coming straight for Rachel is another Kindred. Animal eyes catch the light of a street lamp, almost glowing as they lock with Rachel's. 

It's Ivy, a waifish fair skinned Shadow, who was also a member of The Crone. His blue eyes have a mischevious grin, and Rachel get's the sense he's been waiting for her. _Did he follow you here? Why is he coming for you?_ Thoughts race through Rachel's mind as Ivy comes straight for her, grinning such that his extended fangs just glint for a moment in the fog. 

"*Rachel,*" he says without a hint of surprise, "*how funny it is to run into you tonight! How are you doing.*" For a moment Ivy's eyes dart towards the hotel from which Rachel just came, perhaps checking she is alone. 

**************************************************  *****************

Anna looks out over the bridge, pulling on every iota of her vampiric faculties to track the ash. _Nothing! Can't tell where the scent is coming from!_ Cars drift by across the bridge, their headlights cutting through the fog one after the next. Then Anna catches the scent; down the walkway. Almost moving on instinct, Anna begins marching down the bridge, scenting at the air, tongue pawing at the fog like a snake's. 

There, on the ground; a black smudge, old ash that's mostly been blown away or ground into the pavement. _This_ is where it happened!

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Karl, Anna whispered, trying not to disturb anything, over here.

She promptly ignored the small dust pile and stretched out her senses to see if she could notice anything in the surrounding area that might offer some clues.

*Spoiler*
Show


Going to use auspex 1 to enhance vision, it's a free use.

----------


## Haval

They said a Shadow who was talented enough could say, share a taxi with you and you'd not even know it. Rachel would like to think she would be capable of noticing if Ivy had tried that, but that didn't mean he hadn't followed her here from the meet up. 

'Ivy.' Rachel won't show that she was momentarily unsettled by his being here. It felt like giving him the upper hand. 'I find that San Francisco is surprisingly small when you get right down to it. Are you hungry by any chance?'

----------


## Bennosuke

Ivy's grin widens at the response, and he says, "*Smaller than you think. I once walked the city from the bridge to the park in about a half an hour.*" The reply was banal, and for some reason the Mekhet chuckles, his cold blue eyes rimmed in darkness against milk white skin. "*Hungry?*" Ivy says in reply to Rachel's invitation, "*I suppose I could... go for a bite. Worked up an appetite tonight at the Sabbath if you know what I mean.*"

*Spoiler: [email protected]*
Show




> Going to use auspex 1 to enhance vision, it's a free use.


 Before I reply, I just wanted to check where you are getting this from. That's definitly in Masquerade and 1E, but in 2E they made Auspex all about communing with the beast and I don't see anything about it being used to enhance vision under the rules for Auspex on page 129. Recognizing I don't know everything and haven't scoured the entire book.

The only thing I see under Kindred Senses regarding Auspex is, "A vampire can smell the presence of blood from about ten yards or meters per dot of Blood Potency without rolling. Multiply this range by her Auspex dots."

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods, _"Well spotted, lets see if there's anything left."_ He begins slowly moving around the ash pile, investigating for anything that might be of interest.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Int+investigation (9d10)[*9*][*2*][*4*][*2*][*10*][*9*][*6*][*2*][*3*](47)

----------


## Haval

> Ivy's grin widens at the response, and he says, "*Smaller than you think. I once walked the city from the bridge to the park in about a half an hour.*" The reply was banal, and for some reason the Mekhet chuckles, his cold blue eyes rimmed in darkness against milk white skin. "*Hungry?*" Ivy says in reply to Rachel's invitation, "*I suppose I could... go for a bite. Worked up an appetite tonight at the Sabbath if you know what I mean.*"


Rachel had some idea. 'Oh really? Well I'm glad to hear that you enjoyed yourself.' Some of the Circle's rituals could be amusing. 'Regrettably, I had to leave early for a prior engagement.' Rachel smiles as if she's genuinely unconcerned to see Ivy here but will watch him closely to see how interested he is in her business. 'How do you normally take your food?'

*Spoiler*
Show


Talking around what she's doing here for the moment, but let me know if you want a lie roll. In theory Rachel should be good at it.

----------


## Bennosuke

Karl bends down and quickly studies the smudge of ash on the pavement. No evidence of clothes, and much of the ash had been ground down and smeared into the concrete. Whomever it was that had committed the heinous act, had been smart enough to get rid of any bones and hair that had remained; unless the deceased Kindred had been so old that they had decomposed to the point of true disintegration. Casting his gaze upwards, Karl notices a run of four nicks in the fencing along the bridge, by where the ash was; claw marks maybe, signs of a struggle. 

**************************************************  **

"*Warm and moving normally,*" Ivy replies regarding how he takes his food. He chuckles mirthfully at this. Ivy was short and reedy, with an almost girlish voice that was painted in a heavy accent of indeterminant origin. His skin was fair and his eyes were a cold blue, but his hair was dark and well cared for. He was wearing a stylish safari jacket over a navy T-shirt and jeans, but the jacket was short in the arms revealing a good few inches of winding celtic style tattoos that ran up his wrists. 

Ivy throws both hands in his pockets and says furtively, "*Probably shouldn't here though; it's rabble feeding grounds. I'll follow you if you got a spot in mind.*" He seemed to be avoiding the subject as well, though it was obvious that their meet up had been somehow planned.

----------


## Daishain

Karl points out the marks, _"Not much left here, save these. Looks like either the attacker or their victim were able to grow claws. Far from proof of anything, but it might narrow things down a little bit. Lets see what my beast has to say."_

He settles down at the kill site, placing a hand directly on the ash pile. Focusing within, he asks, _"Who was directly responsible for the final death of this kindred?"_

----------


## Haval

Rachel would mostly like to get Ivy away from the entrance to the _Pinnacle_ before Sophie decided to emerge. If he believed she was up to something so be it, but there was no reason for him to know the details. If he had somehow been watching them in the bar then why even bother revealing himself? 

'The rabble? You're well informed. Obviously you're not worried about them hasselling you by being out here alone.' Presumably it was easier to be well informed when you were a Shadow. 'I believe I know a bar that's fairly close if you want some company. It's always been very busy when I've had reason to use it.'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

If he's willing going to take Ivy to whatever the nicest bar is in South Beach. If it's late enough maybe there's more drunk people starting to head home

----------


## Bennosuke

Anna watches as Karl's face suddenly contorts, fangs extending as it contorts his countenance into a monstrous grimace. 

For a moment Karl sees nothing but darkness, hears nothing but a low grumbling snarl. Then the blackness begins to clear, or maybe separate, and a figure comes into view. The figure crystalizes into the Nova, standing in the fog, a body disintegrating through clawed fingers, her face filled with rage.

**************************************************  **************

Ivy shrugs with a hint of agitation. "*As long as it's in neutral territory,*" he replies a little anxiously. 

Ivy will follow Rachel cautiously, eyes attentive to the surroundings but never seeming to be focused on where Rachel had come from. The neighborhood of South Beach itself was ALL Carthian grounds, but fortunately it was not too far off to The Tenderloin, one of the most heavily shared Racks in San Francisco. 

It was only a 15 minute walk, moving through streets with more and more dilapidated buildings. The two pass several makeshift tents and poor lost souls making their beds under awnings and in doorways. Ivy watches some of these potential meals pass by, a hungry look in his eyes. 

Rachel leads Ivy to The Black Rabbit, one of the darkest, dingiest dives in The Tenderloin, where the drinks were cheap, and the glasses were dirty.

----------


## Daishain

Karl's grimace contorts even further as their suspicions were confirmed, he asks, _"Who were the kindred that died here at her hands?"_

----------


## Haval

Rachel quite enjoyed seeing Ivy's agitation, but will join him in keeping an eye on their surroundings. Even if there was no one paying attention to them there was always the chance that there were other Kindred in the neighborhood on their own business. 'Ivy, you seem nervous. Have you done anything in particular to upset the Carthians lately?' She will ignore the sight of the homeless as they pass. Unless she was particularly hungry she didn't find feeding on such people to be especially satisfying.

The _Tenderloin_ was ideal. In Rachel's experience the patrons weren't always attentive to whatever you might be doing there. Assuming there wasn't a bouncer on the door she'll hold it open for Ivy.

*Spoiler*
Show


Paying attention for other Kindred or Carthians especially
Wits 3 + Composure 3 + Acute Senses 1
(7d10)[*5*][*10*][*4*][*5*][*4*][*9*][*8*](45)
Any 10s
(7d10)[*8*][*4*][*3*][*8*][*3*][*3*][*5*](34)

----------


## Thundercracker

While Karl is busy with the pile of ash, Anna made a small circuit, looking for any other bits of evidence that might be of interest, then she stretched out her senses, augmented by the Beast, to see if she could determine if anyone was currently observing them...

*Spoiler*
Show

physical evidence: 
int + investigation (4d10)[*8*][*2*][*1*][*8*](19)
10 again: (4d10)[*3*][*9*][*8*][*10*](30)

And yeah, I was thinking the old vampire the masquerade auspex 1 ability, will use the correct ability now.

Ask the Beast if there are any unseen observers: auspex 1: wits + empathy + auspex: (5d10)[*5*][*10*][*9*][*2*][*8*](34)
10 again: (5d10)[*4*][*9*][*3*][*10*][*4*](30)
clash of wills (if necessary i.e. to pierce obfuscate): (2d10)[*9*][*9*](18)
10 again: (2d10)[*4*][*4*](8)

----------


## Bennosuke

For a moment Karl's thoughts are filled with a low insolent growl. Then a single face appears, a Kindred with a skeletal and bald diamond shaped face. Only a Nosferatu could have such features; bulbous black orbs for eyes, a punched in nose with slits for nostrils, and a wide lipless mouth. Karl had only known him peripherally, but it was the visage of Snake, grinning mirthfully to reveal a needle filled maw. But as the image finishes crystalizing, Snake's countenance begins to darken, then crack, then turn to ash. 

Perhaps Karl had been mislead, or perhaps The Beast was being insolent, or perhaps even Karl is distracted by Anna's mucking, but with this the vision fades, and Karl's senses return to the bridge. 

Meanwhile, Anna makes a quick circuit up and down the walkway on the bridge. She gets partway down the length of pavement when a small blackened bone catches her eye. The charred piece of skeleton is wedged between the concrete and the fence. Someone not paying attention might mistake it for a casually discarded chicken bone, but closer inspection makes it clear that it is a human phalange. 

Pocketing the bone, Anna too engages her Discipline of Auspex. Searching for any possible onlooker, she can hear The Beast growl with outrage. A rat-like Nosferatu crouching in shadow, spying on Anna and Karl. The space surrounding the intruder are nothing but shadow, but she and Karl are definitely being watched. The Beast continues to growl like a wolf protecting it's den. 

**************************************************  *

Ivy raises a challenging eye, and replies, "*What? No. I'm just smart enough to know not to go hunting in another Covenant's territory. The Rabble may not carry The Dark Mother's fury or powers, but they would still hang us up by our asses if they caught us hunting in their neighborhood.*" 

Ivy takes the lead into the dingy bar. As Rachel holds the door open, skull splitting hip hop thunders onto the street. Inside the bar is dark; dark purple carpet looks like black tar under failing fluorescent lights. The walls are literally covered from floor to ceiling in tags and show stickers. 

At Rachel's check, there are no Kindred in the bar, only a handful of dirty looking patrons and an equally unhealthy looking female bartender. Ivy gives Rachel a dubious glare, before finding a small table in the corner of the bar. "*Quiet the feast,*" he says sarcastically once Rachel has sat down across from him.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna's first instinct was to drive off whoever was watching them, but then she remembered Karl's words earlier.  She stowed the piece of bone and walked back to him to wait for him to finish.

Once it looked like he was done, she nodded to him.

"Someone else is watching us," she whispered, "seems like a nosferatu wrapped in obfuscate."

----------


## Haval

> Ivy raises a challenging eye, and replies, "*What? No. I'm just smart enough to know not to go hunting in another Covenant's territory. The Rabble may not carry The Dark Mother's fury or powers, but they would still hang us up by our asses if they caught us hunting in their neighborhood.*"


'Perhaps you're right. But in that case why come to this part of town at all? Would be a shame for there to be any misunderstandings with the locals.' Rachel replies lightly. 'Forgive me for being curious.'

The bar was dirty but it reminded Rachel a little of a student pub she used to visit back home. 'I think feasting is usually frowned upon. But don't tell me you haven't had worse when you you needed it enough.' She'll scan the bar for any patron who was obviously by themselves. 'Or if you want we could always call this a starter? I'd say me being here might make it faster if you don't feel like putting the effort into it.' Rachel will maintain eye contact with Ivy and smile. Presumably her Dominate was implicit here.

*Spoiler*
Show


Going to see if he answers the first question. Otherwise I'll just ask him if he was following her.

Manipulation 3 + Persuasion 3 to dangle the possibility of easy blood over him. Ideally I want to talk him into being honest about what he's doing here.
(6d10)[*1*][*10*][*10*][*7*][*7*][*6*](41)
Any 10s
(6d10)[*7*][*3*][*5*][*1*][*6*][*10*](32)

----------


## Bennosuke

As if on cue when Anna mentions being watched, both of the two Hounds' cellphones buzz. It appears the two have received a joint Pulse message from Alejandro, the Crone friend of Aisling. If either bother to read the message, it reads, "_Wanted to know if you had a moment in the next few nights. Maybe tomorrow??? Have a business proposition if you are interested._" 

**************************************************  *******




> 'Perhaps you're right. But in that case why come to this part of town at all? Would be a shame for there to be any misunderstandings with the locals.' Rachel replies lightly. 'Forgive me for being curious.'


Rachel's question brings a familiar spiteful grin on the man's face. Ivy pauses for a moment, inhales, then says, "*Rachel, look... no one is in trouble here, but I was asked to follow you here.*" He let's the statement hang there, waiting to let Rachel ask the obvious questions, seeming to enjoy the moment of power. 

(OOC: Save the second part of your post and the roll.. which was two successes)

----------


## Haval

The admission was irritating although not especially surprising given the way Ivy had been behaving. 'Ivy, I had no idea you liked to hire yourself out like that. You would think you might have better things to do with your time.' Rachel wasn't quite willing to let him has his moment. 'So... you see anything interesting? Come to that, if you were sent to follow me why bother showing yourself at all?'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Judging how close Ivy is to Alejandro 

Intellegence 3 + Politics 2
(5d10)[*6*][*8*][*8*][*7*][*8*](37)
Any 10s
(5d10)[*10*][*2*][*5*][*7*][*1*](25)

----------


## Daishain

Karl hesitates for a moment before whispering back, _"Let's find out who it is, trace them back a bit. I'll head for the car as if retrieving something. He'll have to pick one of us to keep an eye on. The other can obfuscate and slip up behind for an ID."_

----------


## Thundercracker

> Karl hesitates for a moment before whispering back, _"Let's find out who it is, trace them back a bit. I'll head for the car as if retrieving something. He'll have to pick one of us to keep an eye on. The other can obfuscate and slip up behind for an ID."_


"My obfuscate isn't that good, so it'll have to be you who slips up behind," Anna whispered, "Also, I found a bone that we should probably inspect, once we're back in safe territory."

----------


## Bennosuke

Rachel's admonishment only seems to broaden Ivy's smirk. "*Hire myself out?*" he chuckles, "*please. It is not my loyalty in question here,*" Again, Ivy pauses here, enjoying watching his quarry struggle to understand his meaning. Still grinning like a bastard, Ivy reaches a hand across the table, placing it on Rachel's like a caring friend and says, "*Rachel, I think you have to be a little smarter about who you make friends with.*" Again he pauses. "*I saw you on the roof with Alejandro... though I couldn't hear everything,*" he says in reply. Still with his hand on Rachel's Ivy continues, "*Look, I have nothing against you, but things are... divided in The Circle right now after Gorman's demise; probably like that in every covenant right now. You have to be smart. Let me help you out,*" he says, becoming more and more serious, "*I don't want to get you in trouble. I was actually following Alejandro. Look, if you tell me what he was talking to you about, and swear you aren't working for him, I'm sure I can keep you in The Primogen's good graces.*" 

_So Ivy was working for the Primogen Mother Blackstar, and had caught her talking to her rival in Alejandro, and that's what this was about!_

**************************************************  *

(OOC: So it sounds like Anna is going to try to draw the Nosferatu out, while Karl slips into the shadows and ambushes? How is Anna going to draw the Nosferatu's attention?)

----------


## Haval

Rachel had assumed something else entirely here and will suppress the urge to laugh. This she could probably handle. It was awkward that Ivy knew this much but something like this happening was to be expected. She'll lean forward and adjust herself to hold Ivy's hand. 'Well thank you for your concern. I was unaware that things have already progressed that far. I am of course grateful to Mother Blackstar for allowing me into the San Francisco circle. The journey here was unpleasant.' Rachel wasn't entirely lying here but reflected that a Primogen who wasn't able to defend their position by definition didn't deserve to hold it.

'As for Alejandro. He's cute.' Rachel will look Ivy in the eye and give a little smile. 'Generally I don't trust Daevas as far as I can throw them, but sometimes I get bored and he's certainly ...interesting.' It was easy to remember how  Alejandro's Majesty had felt and Rachel will put all that into her voice. 'Anyway, he claimed to be worried about my relative isolation. Considering recent events he may have a point, but in any case he had to leave. If he's trying to recruit me he's being awfully subtle about it.'

*Spoiler*
Show


Trying to convincely leave out some details

Manipulation 3 + Subterfuge 2 + Subterfuge (Misdirection speciality) 1 + Striking Looks (Subterfuge) 1
(7d10)[*1*][*10*][*9*][*2*][*3*][*10*][*1*](36)
Any 10s
(7d10)[*2*][*10*][*9*][*5*][*5*][*6*][*7*](44)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna*

Anna focuses on where here Beast is continuing to growl, searching for the location of the hidden observer.  She trusted Karl to do what was necessary as she peered into shadows and explored likely hiding spots.

----------


## Bennosuke

A slight shock momentarily crosses Ivy's face, when Rachel adjusts her hand to grasp his, and his eyes dart down to their dueling grips. But Ivy's eyes stay locked on Rachel's face as she speaks; studying her, looking for some tell or hint that she might be lying. This scrutiny continues for a long moment after she finishes talking, then finally Ivy replies, "*That's all he was talking to you about? Very well then. And... well I'm glad you recognize where your allegiances should be. I mean no disrespect to our brother Alejandro, but he acts only out of his own interest, not considering what a schism might do to our Covenant. And he's only gotten bolder since Prince D'Agostino came to power.*" Ivy pauses for a moment here, then pulls his hand back and places it in his lap under the table. Then he says, "*Well, apologies for stalking you. Just doing my job. Anyways, were you serious about the hunt, because I could go for a bite.*" He gives Rachel a smirk before turning to look around the room, clearly scanning for a possible mark. 

(OOC: After applying Ivy's Composure for defense, Rachel still gets two successes) 

**************************************************  *******

Anna begins to scan the bridge, her eyes moving across the walkway, fighting with the obscuring fog. In the back of her skull, The Beast continues to growl protectively, and Anna can feel the muscles of her cheeks pulling back into a grimace. Anna's gaze finds nothing at first, moving all the way to the stairwell entrance by which she hand Karl had arrived. But then a figure begins to materialize, a hunched silhouette standing at the stairwell, seemingly watching her and Karl. 

(OOC: 2 successes each, tie goes to the runner/player character.)

But when Anna's focus falls on the Nosferatu, their eyes meet; two yellow orbs like that of a dog in headlights stare back at Anna. Then suddenly, the vampire turns and begins fleeing down the stairs!

*Spoiler: OOC: All*
Show

@Daishain: Karl has been using his Auspex to primarily study the ashen circle, but I think given Anna's warning, he as a right to roll clash of wills as well. Please roll Auspex + blood potency. If you get two or more successes, Karl will also be able to see the Nosferatu and will be aware of it fleeing

@All: if giving chase, please roll Dex + Athletics -2 for the head start the Nosferatu has.

----------


## Haval

Rachel will pat Ivy lightly with her other hand before letting him go. 'Well you know how I feel about politics, but the Circle remaining strong will stop the others getting the wrong kind of idea.' As she had no interest in working for Alejandro as such she considered what she had told him to be barely a lie. 'No hard feelings on the stalking. We're all friends here, but given what you've told me I wonder what else Alejandro was doing tonight?' Rachel felt that she may as well ask while Ivy was sharing.

At the mention of a hunt, 'I promised you a meal didn't I? Would you like to take the lead or shall I?' Rachel will join him in looking for a potential meal. Given Ivy's words earlier she'll ideally look for someone healthy looking, but the main thing was that they looked like they were alone.

----------


## Bennosuke

Ivy shrugs and says, "*To be honest, I was actually stalking Alejandro at the end of the ritual, but... when I saw him talking to you, I figured I would likely get more answers asking you. After the two of you departed, I tried some black magic on the rooftop to try to get more answers, but had no luck. So, I decided to chase after you.*" He shrugs again. "*To be honest,*" Ivy says with just a hint of embarrassment, "*maybe I should have chased after Alejandro instead. Now I have no idea what else he's been up to tonight. However... maybe you could help keep an eye on him; report back to me anytime he comes to you with his schemes?*"




> At the mention of a hunt, 'I promised you a meal didn't I? Would you like to take the lead or shall I?' Rachel will join him in looking for a potential meal. Given Ivy's words earlier she'll ideally look for someone healthy looking, but the main thing was that they looked like they were alone


Looking around the room, there were a couple of small groups huddled around tables, and a few mangy looking strays keeping to themselves at the bar. Ivy replies, "*Well, this is apparently your haunt. It would be rude of me to take the lead.*" He gives Rachel a smug smile, and raises a hand in a gesture that says _be my guest._

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"Wait," Anna said, just a split second before the Nosferatu bolted.

She called upon her blood to move faster than a normal eye could even see to try and catch him quickly.

*Spoiler*
Show

dex + athletics + 1: (6d10)[*1*][*3*][*5*][*2*][*9*][*2*](22)
10 again: (6d10)[*7*][*2*][*8*][*8*][*4*][*8*](37)


If she gets close enough: 
"Wait, we just want to talk," she said.

----------


## Haval

> * However... maybe you could help keep an eye on him; report back to me anytime he comes to you with his schemes?*"


'If I happen to run into him I'll see what I can do. I'll leave the actual following people to you though. My abilities as a spy only go so far.' 

After Ivy tells her to go for it she'll smirk and go looking for the youngest looking person in the bar. After touching them lightly on the arm, 'Excuse me, haven't I seen you around campus? Maybe in Professor's MacBride's class?' Even if they were a little old to be in college something like that usually worked as a conversation starter.

*Spoiler*
Show


Have just realised that I can use level 1 Dominate without using vitae, but that's boring so it'll be plan b if I have to fall back on it.

Presence 3 + Composure 3 to make a first impression
(6d10)[*3*][*10*][*10*][*9*][*8*][*8*](48)
Any 10s
(6d10)[*5*][*10*][*5*][*2*][*6*][*2*](30)

----------


## Daishain

Karl decides to try something and calls out after the fleeing spy, _"Did you know Snake?"_

----------


## Bennosuke

Both Anna and Karl were able to catch sight the Nosferatu turn and begin to flee down the stairs. Spidery limbs piston down the steps awkwardly, his footfalls on the iron muffled by the power of his Obfuscate. Both vampires called out after the fleeing Haunt, but two things seem to happen simultaneously. At the foot of the stairs the Nosferatu stops, seemingly halted in his tracks by the Karl's use of the name "Snake". At the same time, Anna almost falls upon the vampire, moving like a blur at the expense of some Vitae. Karl too gives chase, but is only at the top of the stairwell by the time Anna reaches the Haunt.

The Nosferatu stands fixated, eyes staring up at the bridge where Karl stands, a look of fear and confusion registering in his eyes right as Anna falls upon him.

(OOC: Tie goes to the player again, with everyone having bad rolls, but Anna tying the Nosferatu. Anna is down to 8 Vitae, but she is close enough to grab/grapple/strike is she so chooses)

**************************************************  ****

Ivy grins at Rachel's agreement, his lips curling up just enough that she can see the point of his slightly extended fangs. 

Rising from her chair, Rachel lays eyes on a disheveled looking kid a grey hoodie and dark brown cargo shorts, who almost looked asleep at the bar. His strawberry colored hair was matted and shaggy, and was the only thing visible as his forehead was pressed against the chipped wooden bar-top. 

But when Rachel touches him lightly on the shoulder/arm, he immediately sits bolt-upright with surprise. Twisting around, with wide eyes and mouth agape he says, "*What? Oh, wait. Um, I'm sorry, but I think you have me confused with someone else.*" His face was gaunt and lined, but not unhandsome, and if Rachel had to guess, he was likely in his early twenties but looked older due to a life of malnutrition and disappointment. But seeing pretty Rachel, the youth's face twists into a roughish and confident grin. From the excited puppy dog look the kid is giving her, Rachel is pretty sure she's already got him wrapped around her finger. Out of the corner of her eye, Rachel can appreciate the small and stagnant pile of drool and the empty knocked over shot left over when the boy was awoken by Rachel's touch. 

(OOC: That's 6 successes. At this point unless it is absolutely ridiculous, Rachel can twist this man into doing almost anything she wants without needing further rolls)

**************************************************  ***

For the last few weeks Aisling had been living with Gabrielle, Bernardo and a small coven of four other vampire Acolytes. They were all almost fledgelings, mostly outcasts, two of whom had fled from a Californian city Ailsing had never heard of, due to the local Prince's persecution of the Crone. 

The small coterie were living in a wreck of a log cabin on the outskirts of Tahoe City, one of the larger communities on Lake Tahoe at the Northern most tip of California. Tahoe was a destination town, with mountains paths to ski in winter, and mountain trails and the lake to enjoy in the summer. But it being neither of those seasons, all of Tahoe was just one big ghost town. 

Despite being one of the larger towns in the area, Tahoe City was too desolate this time of year for five vampires to feed from the Kine regularly. And so the coterie had worked out a frustrating system where once a week, only one of the group was allowed to feed on a human _(and even then they were discouraged to kill!_) while everyone else was left to forage mostly on animal blood. Even worse, Aisling had been discouraged from going out in the woods on her own. It was apparently too dangerous; though no one had ever explained why. 

Even still, when Aisling had gone out hunting with the others at night, she had several times been certain that something strange... and Evil had been watching her, peeking from behind bushes, and scurrying through the tree branches. There was a reason Kindred normally kept to the city. There were things Wyrd and Wild out in the wilderness. 

But Aisling was _HUNGRY_! Feeding on squirrels and the odd rabbit seemed unsustainable. Her bones ached and her body felt constantly too hot, like dawn was always just approaching. And so, despite her better judgement, one night just a little after midnight when the others were busy working on a talisman of warding, Aisling decided to leave the cabin and go hunting on her own, "who cares if no one else wanted to come?"

(OOC: Let's start by rolling 1d5 to determine Aisling's starting Vitae. Then give me a hunting roll of Wits + Survival)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"It's okay," Anna said, "you're safe.  It's our job to protect the Kindred of the city." 

*Spoiler*
Show

presence + expression: (5d10)[*3*][*10*][*3*][*10*][*7*](33)
10 again: (5d10)[*8*][*2*][*5*][*6*][*4*](25)

trying to convince him we're on his side, so he stops running and cooperates.

----------


## Haval

Rachel preferred not to feel sorry for anyone she was considering feeding on, but she'll make an exception here. If he had the money to drink at least he probably wasn't homeless. 'Seriously, you're not at San Francisco State? It's like your that guy's brother or something.' She'll pull up a stool where she could still see Ivy. 'Any chance you know your way around here? I was with a group but I got ditched. I don't know this part of town at all.'

----------


## Erulasto

While Aisling had been growing use to at least a measure of the modern comforts that San Francisco held, the conditions her in her self-imposed exile were still far more _human_ then her time under the boughs of Ireland's forests with Gazren. 

But that didn't mean she was _happy_. The Gangrel _missed_ her Coterie. They hadn't known each other long, in truth, but they were a connection to a new unlife...a new _purpose_, and here she was hiding in squalor again. 

Aisling had likely been older than all the other fledglings combined, though her time in the deathless sleep of torpor had blunted the majority of that age. Still, they were too..._human_ still. Too many references she simply didn't understand. And they didn't have the mastery of Cruac she sought.

The _hunger_ didn't help. 

So, as she kicked off her sneakers and left them in a pile with her coat by the cabin, the Gangrel curled her bare toes in the grass and a hungry smile rose on her youthful face.

With a dash, she was off...running, careening, through the woods.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



For Vitae: [roll0]

Wits 4 +Survival 3
[roll1]

I don't remember if you said my Hunting specialization applied to looking for blood. If it does...

[roll2]

----------


## Bennosuke

Anna's words seem to have the desired effect, as rather than fleeing, the Nosferatu simply takes a single step back, raising his hands up. The vampire had a narrow face, emphasized by an excessive gauntness and protuberant beak nose. Tusk-like fangs protruded from his prominent overbite, and the Nosferatu's mouth was agape, eyes yellow and wide with terror. "*I... I didn't mean anything,*" he stammers, "*I don't know anything. Please don't hurt me!*" Seeming to scare himself with the thought of potential violence, the vampire grimaces and raises both hands to cover his face as if expecting an oncoming beating. 

Given this all, Karl would have time to descend the stairs and catch up with Anna and the Nosferatu, if he so desires. 

(OOC: After factoring in composure, Anna gets two successes) 

**************************************************  ****

The kid take's Rachel's statement of familiarity of some form of compliment, and he grins even wider and begins blushing. In reply to her request, the boy says, "*Oh yeah, sure. I know my way around and, you know, I would be happy to help.*" The sheepish grin switches quickly at an attempt at a warm and confident smile offered just for Rachel.

From the corner of her eye, Rachel can see Ivy watching from their table, grinning smugly with amusement. 

**************************************************  ****

A true Gangrel at heart, Aisling pads off through the forest. After only a few minutes, she finds her anxieties of being released from her gilded cage simply seem to melt away. _What had she been so frightened of?_ Maybe it had simply been the fledgelings holding her back, but Aisling suddenly felt free as she darted through the forest. 

It was not long before she picked up the scent of a larger animal. The odor of dander and fur, quickly led to the discovery of a four legged, pad-footed animal moving about on it's own. At first Aisling thought it might be a stray dog, but then she caught the scent of it's urine where it stopped to mark it's territory, and Aisling was not so certain. 

A lone wolf would be a rare creature to find, Aisling thought, but sure enough another fifteen minutes of excitement in stalking the creatures trail, and Aisling came on what appeared to be a lone male wolf. The creature had a shaggy grey mane that was somehow colored with flecks of red that only came out just so, when its fur caught the moonlight. 

The wolf was sitting in a small clearing, like a well trained hunting dog, it's head tilted to the side as Aisling through the brush, almost seeming to lock eyes with the vampire.

----------


## Haval

Rachel notes the blush and smiles back at the man. 'Great. Well then, do you know the way to Emerald Park from here?' Rachel will name somewhere local but sufficiently far away to encourage him to help her with directions. 'I think I might be done for the night but I might get dinner or something on the way there. Come with me and I'll treat you. It's the least I can do.'

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Ssh, Anna said, trying her best to be soothing, nothings going to happen to you.  Im Anna, who are you?

----------


## Erulasto

Aisling crouched low, perched atop a moss-covered log as she paused the survey the _beautiful_ creature before her. It was remarkably calm, given her arrival. Two predators did not often meet amicably. 

Slowly, with the grace and the patience of the dead, she slipped from the log and inched her way closer to the wolf, a pale hand rising in a calming gesture. 

*Have I come to your domain?* She whispered in wonder, half to herself and half to the wolf. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Im not sure if its appropriate, but heres a roll. Maybe Wits + Animal Ken?

(7d10)[*10*][*5*][*4*][*5*][*6*][*9*][*10*](49)

----------


## Daishain

Karl slows down as he catches up, approaching with a calm demeanor, _"I am not a big believer in coincidences. We mean you no harm, but you are here and now, spying on us, and unless I gauge your reaction to my question poorly, you did know Snake. That makes you a person of interest. What is your purpose here?"_

----------


## Bennosuke

The kid nods his head with a little bit of excitement. "*That's that little green field out by the entrance to the Bay Bridge, right?*" he says, still grinning and staring at Rachel, "*That's not too far from hear. Easy fifteen minute walk, twenty at most. Yeah, I can take you there if you want. Oh, I'm Alex by the way*" The mentioning of paying for his meal appears to bruise the kid's ego just a little, but he doesn't protest either. "*Just give me a minute to pay my tab,*" Alex says. He whistles to the bartender, and then begins speaking to him in Spanish. He then proceeds to pull out a crumbled wad of singles, counting them out for the bartender, before scrounging around in his cargo shorts for some loose change, which he then counts out as well. "*That should do it,*" Alex says to Rachel, "*Do you want to close out your tab?*" 

**************************************************  *****




> Ssh, Anna said, trying her best to be soothing, nothings going to happen to you. Im Anna, who are you?


The Nosferatu remains silent for a moment, running his tongue across his yellowed upper teeth between the two tusks. "*I'm.. I'm called Leech*" he says hesitantly, stumbling a little over his words.




> Karl slows down as he catches up, approaching with a calm demeanor, "I am not a big believer in coincidences. We mean you no harm, but you are here and now, spying on us, and unless I gauge your reaction to my question poorly, you did know Snake. That makes you a person of interest. What is your purpose here?"


Leech looks nervously from Anna to Karl, and takes a cautious step back, though he raises both hands up as if show he means no harm.  Then with sudden resentment and accusation, Leech blurts out, "*You... you're Hounds, right?*"

**************************************************  *******

Though it should not be able to, the corners of the wolf's lips curl up, creating a feral imitation of a grin. It leers at Aisling like this for a long moment, head still tilted, panting, fleshy pink tongue lolling out the side of it's mouth. Then with something resembling a shrug, the wolf thing leans back into a deep "downward dog" stretch, before rising to all fours. Giving Aisling one last knowing glance, the wolf turns from Aisling and at a leisurely pace, saunters out of the clearing. If Aisling looks closer, she can see that the wolf has taken a small path through the bushes, one she had not noticed was there just a moment before.

----------


## Haval

'That's the one.' Rachel replies brightly. 'I have a friend down there who'll let me sleep over. If she ever answers her phone anyway.' She'll roll her eyes a little to sell it before she picks a name at random. 'Hi Alex, I'm Kerry.' She'll offer him her hand while making sure it's warm enough that she doesn't feel too cold to touch. 'I think I'm all paid up.'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Using Blush of Life

----------


## Daishain

_"We are yes, but we are not here under orders. We are investigating a number of murders, a list which now includes Snake, and looking into those we suspect responsible."_ He holds up a hand, _"No, we do not think you among them, but you do need to answer the questions."_

----------


## Erulasto

There was _something_ about this wolf that both frightened and intrigued Aisling. It was behaving more like the creatures of the wyld places than a normal wolf. 

As it retreated, the gangrel stalked forward on bare feet. While her hunger was strong in her gut, for a moment she considered shedding her human form for that of a wolf herself before following.

Pausing at the edge of the path the wolf had passed through, Aisling cast one last furtive glance around the small clearing. Half expecting to find the fair folk tinkling with giggles and laughter. The gangrel whined, the sound more akin to beast than human.

Had she _hoped_ for a sign of home such as that? 

After the moment passed, so to did Aisling press on.

----------


## Thundercracker

> _"We are yes, but we are not here under orders. We are investigating a number of murders, a list which now includes Snake, and looking into those we suspect responsible."_ He holds up a hand, _"No, we do not think you among them, but you do need to answer the questions."_


Anna just nods helpfully; Karl has said everything they needed to say.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Spoiler: [email protected]:*
Show

Blush of life vitae point spent, down to 8 now.


"*Nice to meet you Kerry,*" the boy says, awkwardly taking Rachel's hand for a shake, as he half rises and half stumbles off his stool. He says something to the bartender again in Spanish, then turning to the door says, "*Well then, let's go.*"

As the two step back out into the night, Rachel can actually feel the "absence" of Ivy, as the Mekhet activates his powers of shadow trickery. "*Well, follow me,*" Alex says excitedly as he leads Rachel down the street. As the boy walks, he does his best to remain charming and entertaining, his confidence boosted by inebriation. He never seems to question his situation, and seems pretty focused on charming Rachel. 

(OOC: I assume at some point Rachel is going to "make her move" here? Given your roll, feel free to take the reigns on describing how things go down.)

*************************************************

Aisling follows the wolf thing out of the clearing, but she finds the path suddenly encroached on by wild thorny bramble that seems to almost reach out to claw at her dead flesh. The wolf never seems to pick up speed, but somehow seems to draw farther and farther away, like in a bad dream. The strangeness of it all seems to confirm Aisling's suspicions. She had studied her Sire's books, listened to him ramble about his experience with the Wyrdlings. 

Just when the creature falls out of sight, the dream path opens up into another clearing. Aisling finds herself standing on wet muddy grass that is warm and squelches underfoot. Before her looms a massive archway made of milky white stones that seem to shimmer like marble. Laughing, sneering and crying faces are carved into the stones, with wide mouths, cartoonish eyes, and exaggerated features. A figure stands in the doorway, a lanky humanoid silhouette, barely visible in the aura of a bright white glow that seems to be coming like sunlight from the archway itself. There is a heat to the light coming from the arch, and Aisling finds herself having to shield her eyes. The thing's head seems large, and elongated or deformed, and may be sprouting horns, or instead vines seem to be reaching down from the archway to grope at it's forehead.

Rivers of water pour down from the crown of the arch, creating waterfalls that collect in pools of muddy water at the base of the structure. There is an actual gurgle and babble to the cascade that fills the otherwise silent night. Nothing stirs around this clearing, and Aisling's refined senses do not detect a heartbeat anywhere within the vicinity. 

"*Aisling, product of Gazren,*" the thing half asks, half states. It's voice is like the flow of the impossible waterfalls, wild like the winds in the forest, somehow musical in quality. 

**************************************************  *****

 "*I... I don't know anything,*" the Nosferatu says hastily, averting his gaze from the two. He reaches his hands back and pulls the hood of his ragged sweatshirt over his head in a gesture that would be most fitting on a frustrated teenager. His yellowed eyes dart back up to Karl for a moment, then back at the ground again, and Leech says, "*Look, we can talk if you want, but I don't know anything man.*" 

(OOC: Feel free to give me a Composure + Empathy here)

----------


## Haval

There was no reason to draw it out. She just needed to get this boy somewhere where they wouldn't be interrupted. Rachel will hold up her end of the conversation and pretend that his efforts to charm her were working. If Ivy wasn't close enough to join in that was his problem. Once she finds an appropriately dark alleyway she'll make her move.

First she'll take his hand and gently lead him into the alleyway. 'Alex, relax. I like you.' Rachel will lean up to kiss him. There was no reason to be violent about feeding if it was this easy to talk someone into it. Once she could tell he was into it she'll move down to kissing his neck before extending her fangs to start to drink.

----------


## Erulasto

Aisling broke through into the clearing, clothes torn and frayed in places from the Grasping brambles and thorns. Pausing just inside, she allowed herself a moment to observe the clearing, the arch and the silhouetted figure.

Shielding her eyes from the light and the heat, an instinctive grimace crossed her youthful face.

*"Who...who are you?"*

----------


## Daishain

"Maybe not, but you're going to speak regardless. Lets start with the obvious. What were you doing here spying on us?" Karl eyes the nosferatu, suspecting they might also have been the rat from before.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Composure+empathy (2d10)[*9*][*1*](10)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"You may be able to help more than you realize," Anna added.

*Spoiler*
Show

 1 success in OOC

----------


## Bennosuke

Alex follows Rachel into the alley willingly, an excited though drugged grin on his face. He even goes so far as to take her hand as she leads him into the alley; not a sign of concern. 

He simply whimpers when Rachel finally bites in, a soft vocalized sigh. His hands wrap tightly against her waist, pulling himself into her as she feeds. His blood is hot, and sweet, and everything that Rachel needs, and the boy seems to give it so willingly, lost in hypnotizing power of The Kiss. 

Rachel was not that hungry, and it would not be long till she was fully sated, but even as she takes her first few mouthfuls of life a familiar voice comes from the shadows, flatly saying "*I assume we are sharing?*"

**************************************************  *******

The light stings at Aisling's eyes, even as she shields herself; but mercifully the rays do not burn her skin. The figure takes a step forward, moving on long spidery limbs that seem too frail to support it's frame. The steps are graceful, and as it moves closer to Aisling (one step, then another) it's silhouette blocks out more of the blinding light. "*I am Baylor, emissary of Elatha,*" the thing says in it's impossibly musical voice. The name Elatha immediately jars the Gangrel. She had heard that name, long ago. Gazren had used it many times (OOC: See page 24 of the second IC thread). Shew as certain she had heard Gazren speaking to Elatha!

The figure tilts it's long crowned head as it studies Aisling. 

**************************************************  ********

"*Of course, of course,*" Leech says with slightly more comfort, though his hands still remain raised in defense, "*I'll tell you everything I know. I'm not stupid enough to lie to you two!*" 

In reply to Karl's question the Nosferatu replies, "*Uh, sorry... I, meant no harm. This... this is something like my territory. I wasn't spying, just, well... watching.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna kept quiet, Karl seemed to be doing well with his line of questioning, so she let him continue.

----------


## Haval

> *I assume we are sharing?*"


Rachel will pause to lick the blood from her lips and reply aimiably, 'That was the idea. Be my guest.' She won't take much blood from Alex but will watch the boy closely to see if he reacts badly to the presance of a second vampire.

----------


## Bennosuke

By the time Rachel steps back from the boy, she realizes she had already followed him to the ground, letting the pleasure of the feed drown both her and Alex. His eyes are glassy, and he seems to barely register as Ivy steps in for the feed, kneeling down to pick up a limp forearm. 

The Mekhet continues to feed, drinking more and more as Rachel listens to the boy's heartbeat hasten till it has become a pair of thundering, racing footfalls. Regardless of how Rachel might feel about the boy's potential impending doom, Ivy finally stops, rising to stand over the unconscious panting man. He turns to grin at Rachel, who can see that not a drop of blood has been wasted, his lips and teeth perfectly clean. 

(OOC: I assumed Rachel drinks till full? Please confirm)

----------


## Haval

Rachel will take enough blood to feel full before licking the wound closed. She'll eventually rise and smooth down her dress as she watches Ivy feed. She'll grin back at him in amusement, 'You weren't kidding about being hungry were you. Are you eating enough Ivy?'  Rachel will ask in mock concern. 'You didn't drain him did you?'

ooc - Will drink till full

----------


## Daishain

Karl grins at the response, _"So you're often watching I take it. What other things have you seen here?"_

----------


## Erulasto

*Gazren spoke of Elatha before.* Aisling said, carefully, to the strange emissary. *But your greeting is welcome, Baylor. You honor me with your presence.*

Dropping into a crouching bow, the Gangrel watched the strange creature intently.

*What is it you seek from me?*

----------


## Bennosuke

Rachel's body sings with the spreading warmth of the blood. A hot tingling inches across her skin in a web-like network as stolen life pushes itself through arteries and veins. However fleeting it will be, at this moment Rachel feels whole, alive, limitless.

Ivy grins at the comment laid on him by Rachel. "*Tracking other Kindred is tiring,*" he smirks, "*Guess I worked up an appetite.*" He looks down at the poor street urchin, now almost unconscious on his back. Grin unchanged, Ivy says, "*Should be okay. I got the sense, this is where he's be sleeping anyways.*" The comment was perhaps callous, Alex's pulse was racing and his breaths were rather labored. "*I hope he wasn't your Prince Charming,*" he says to Rachel, starting to amble out of the alley. 

(OOC: BP up to full)

**************************************************  ****************

Leech shrugs at the comment made by Karl. Maybe he can't take a compliment well, but the Nosferatu averts his gaze for a moment. "*Eh, it's my territory... however small,*" Leech shrugs, "*I guess I see things from time to time. This is pretty much Carthian territory, so I guess I mostly see their shenanigans... but I'm not sure I've got anything too important to report to you two. I mean, you know, I also don't want to make any enemies or anything!*" By the end  Leech is practically stuttering and stumbling over his words. 

**************************************************  ****************

The strange creature bends forward. In the light it becomes hard to see what it's long climbs are contorting to, but perhaps Baylor is giving a courtly bow. "*I have crossed the barrier to see you Aisling, progeny of Gazren,*" the wyrde thing says, its voice a strange music. Despite the blinding light, Aisling can see the creature raise a pointed finger at her. Baylor continues, "*I've watched you from afar in these woods. Your destiny has many knots, but we see potential in the strings of your future. Elatha sees promise!*"

----------


## Daishain

Karl raises an eyebrow at the waffling, _"Right, well let me make this a bit easier for you then. First off, I swear none will hear from us that we spoke at all, let alone what was said. Second, I won't ask you to name a certain someone or the main part of what she was doing out here, we already know that much. Other details though, such as who was with her, and who actually left this place, anything that might point to why she'd pick this location..."_

----------


## Haval

Rachel will stretch a little and take a moment to glorify in the feeling of fresh blood. It never really got old, but she didn't trust Ivy enough to fully relax around him.




> "*I hope he wasn't your Prince Charming,*" he says to Rachel, starting to amble out of the alley.


Rachel will roll her eyes at that comment. 'Please, he's a child. If I wanted that I ought to be able to do better.' She had been a Vampire too long to be guilty. If Alex had been the sacrement in a Circle Ritual she wouldn't have given him a second thought, but she preferred not to leave any bodies behind that could easily be tied back to her. Rachel will lean down and see if Alex had a phone that she could use to call him an ambulance. She would be long gone before it arrived.

----------


## Thundercracker

With Karl taking the lead on questioning, Anna focused on scanning their surroundings, in case anyone else was watching or listening.

----------


## Bennosuke

The Nosferatu's eyes seem to go wide for a moment. Was he debating saying something, or was the pathetic wretch simply terrified of being interrogated by two Hounds? 

(OOC: Daishain Please give me Presence + Persuasion/Empathy -5 for Karl trying to convince Leech to speak up) 

*************************************************

Sure enough as Rachel rummages around the kid's pockets, she finds his phone (after first fishing out a very soiled handkerchief, a rusty looking swiss army knife, and some loose bills. The phone is a beat up old burner; the type that you used to be able to purchase at electronics stores and large gas station marts. 

Ivy watches from the mouth of the alley, scorn crossing his pale face when Rachel pulls out the phone and begins to call 911. 

After she has finished the call, and the two are departing he will say, "*Yeesh, I can't believe you were willing to rummage through his pockets. They must have been filthy.*" His nose wrinkles as his brow furrows with a look of disgust. 

Regardless of Rachel's explanation, Ivy will walk with her for a few blocks before stopping and saying, "*Well... this was fun and all. But I've got a few things to deal with for the rest of the night. Not to chew and screw, but unless there's anything else you want to tell me, I should probably be going.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Its ok, Anna said, its our job to protect people like you.  Were neonates too.

*Spoiler*
Show

assist persuasion + presence: (5d10)[*9*][*4*][*7*][*1*][*9*](30)
10 again: (5d10)[*5*][*3*][*8*][*9*][*8*](33)

Dont know if this gets dropped to one die but theres the full assist roll.

----------


## Haval

> After she has finished the call, and the two are departing he will say, "*Yeesh, I can't believe you were willing to rummage through his pockets. They must have been filthy.*" His nose wrinkles as his brow furrows with a look of disgust. 
> 
> Regardless of Rachel's explanation, Ivy will walk with her for a few blocks before stopping and saying, "*Well... this was fun and all. But I've got a few things to deal with for the rest of the night. Not to chew and screw, but unless there's anything else you want to tell me, I should probably be going.*"


Rachel does not bother trying to justify the phonecall to Ivy but will grin at the mention of Alex's pockets. 'You would not believe what I've had to put up with since I left London.' She'll briefly hold up her hands to examine her nails. 'Still, I don't intend to make a habit of it.'

Rachel wonders how much of Ivy's other business involved watching people for Blackstar. 'Circle business? Feel free to let me know if I can help with any of that. It might be entertaining. As for tonight, it can be fun to have a partner sometimes but next time you can get me dinner.'

After they seperate Rachel will head in the general direction of the San Francisco state campus. She'd like to be certain that Ivy definately wasn't following her before commiting to doing anything else. Just because you couldn't see a Mekhet didn't mean they were't still around.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Wits 3 + Composure 3 + Acute Senses 1
(7d10)[*27*]
Any 10s
(7d10)[*44*]

Rerolled properly in the ooc - 2 successes

----------


## Erulasto

Aisling flinches as the creature seems to bow before her, as if the light had suddenly become horrific. But, steeling her features, she returned the bow in a courtly move from the days of her youth on Irelands green fields. 

*Potential? Forwhat? What does Elatha need of me, Mighty Baylor?*

----------


## Bennosuke

Leech shifts his gaze momentarily to Anna, the fear lined on his disfigured face softening just slightly.

(OOC: Anna would have to take the same modifier/penalty, but she still gets 1 success giving Karl an additional dice on his roll)

*************************************************

Ivy looks mostly indifferent at Rachel's offer to help Mother Blackstar, but his expression softens when she mentions their next joint feed. "*Very well then,*" he says with a half grin, "*We'll make a date of it some time.*" 

The two vampires part ways, and Rachel heads back to her car to drive over to the college campus. It was times like these that she wished she had invested some time in studying Auspex, though even immortals did not have an infinite amount of time. She found herself checking over her shoulder the entire way back to her car, and the length of the drive to SFS. But as far as Rachel could tell, no one was tailing her. 

The campus was located on the West side of the city, just South of the Sunset District and West of the Outer Mission. This area was all hills and squat residential houses blending into squat commercial buildings. Much of the older buildings had a distinctive Spanish Colonial influence, with ivory stucco exteriors and brick red shingled roofs. But the campus itself was nearly 150 acres of space just about a mile or so from the coast. The campus was mostly a wide open flat lot, concrete walkways divided by small gardens and trees. Light poured gently from the building windows, and the paths were lit with overhead lamps and small foot-path lights, casting the area in a light orange glow. Towering 1980s style modern buildings speckled the campus, and every time Rachel stepped onto the campus, she got the sense she was stepping out of the city into a quiet cozy protected habitat. By now, Rachel mostly knew her way around the campus, and at this time of night she could usually mostly glide through the open air without worrying about suspicious glances from students or campus security. 

(OOC: So where to now? I assume Rachel is going towards her Touchstone?)

**************************************************  *******

"*Our folk rarely interact with your kind, our worlds remain separate,*" the creature says in reply, an air of simple obviousness to the statement, "*but at times we have needs in your world that require assistance. My lord and your Sire, as you call it, had come to a mutual understanding on such things. He provided for us and in repayment he was given gifts and wonders rarely understood by those such as yourself.*" The light seems to grow behind Baylor, shifting in color to an almost angry yellow. He continues, "*Lord Elatha wishes to meet you in person. He wishes to assess you, and see if you would be suitable for such an arrangement.*"

----------


## Haval

Rachel isn't in a hurry to spend time with Ivy but under the circumstances thought it might be useful to be on good terms with him. You could never tell what he might pass on. Plus, she did appreciate it when someone brought a source of blood directly to her.

After parking she'll head over to the library with the book bag that she retieves from her car. The bag wasn't entirely for camouflage purposes as she did ocasionally use her student ID to take books from the colleage library. In the black dress she had worn to the Circle ceremony she wasn't really dressed like most students but there were always the ocasional department function so she shouldn't stick out too much. She didn't feed here often but enjoyed the peace and quiet of the campus compared to the city as a whole. As such she will keep an eye out for any other Kindred that might have a reason to pass through here.

Rachel is really waiting to see if Alejandro gets back to her but in the meantime she'll go looking for Lucy to check in. If the library is actually still open, she'll go looking for fresh reading material, but if not she'll text Lucy to see if she's still around in one of the places where she typically got coffee after her shift. At this point Lucy was used to Rachel's night owl tendencies, and after tonight Lucy's concerns might be a welcome distraction.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Lets go and see the Touchstone. Let me know if you need any more description.

----------


## Daishain

Karl glowers at the kindred before him, trying to will him to speak up.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Yeah, even with the +1 die from Anna, that -5 puts me down to a chance die, and it'd still be a chance die if I spent a willpower...
(1d10)[*8*]

----------


## Bennosuke

To Rachel's delight, the library was still open and as luck would have it Lucy appeared to be working her shift there. The library was an atypically modern building, with utilitarian stacks of plastic and plaster, and eggshell painted unadorned walls. Harsh yellow lights filled the library entrance with artificial daylight. There were very students still in the library at this point, and it must have been only an hour or so before closing.

Lucy appeared busy with work, and hadn't looked up yet, or taken notice of the vampire who walked into the university library.

(OOC: So we never truly established Lucy's job at the university, though we said she was working a dead end job. We also never established what exactly her relationship was like with Rachel, so I'm not filling in any blanks yet in case you had something in mind... though I'm happy to run with it as you'd like)


**************************************************

Leech's gaze moves to Karl, then to the ground, then back up. He offers the two Hounds the world's most pathetic shoulder shrug and says, "*I mean, I'm really not sure I know what you're looking for. You keep mentioning a her, but I'm not sure I know any hers who have done anything particularly noteworthy.*" The shrug turns into a defensive hand raise and he adds, "*I mean, I promise I'd tell you if I'd seen anything worth your time, but I don't think I've got the information you need.*" Though Leech did seem to be pretty adamant about this, and it was starting to seem like he would be unwilling to budge, it wasn't hard to get the niggling sense that he was withholding something.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"Is there anyone else who you've seen coming down here who might have seen something worth telling, either from here or Oakland?" Anna said, "if you passed us a few names, and they're willing to talk to us, then maybe we never saw you here.  You wouldn't have to say anything else... of course, then they'd get any credit due." 

*Spoiler*
Show

presence4 + persuasion1 + WP3 - 5 = (4d10)[*10*][*9*][*5*][*9*](33)
10 again: (4d10)[*1*][*4*][*9*][*5*](19)

Apparently my math is off but that's still two successes.

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: Anna's WP is down to 5/6)

"*I really don't know what you two are looking for,*" he blurts out in reply with a desperate haste that completely betrays his words. His face suddenly lined with panic, Leech replies, "*Look, maybe you should go talk to some of the Carthians who don't hang around The Dog Patch compound.*" His words are heavy with defeat. Both Karl and Anna will remember that the compound was the haven of Nova and some of her comrades; they had been there a few times, and had helped Julian storm it to capture Mobius. "*Annalise and Maxwell Stone might know what you are looking for,*" Leech says, the words leaving his mouth like bitter ash.

----------


## Haval

Rachel has been in better libraries then this but quite enjoys spending time here anyway. She'll go up to the desk to attract Lucy's attention. 'How's your evening going?'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Sorry for the delay. I am very tired. Feel free to elaborate on this.

For Lucy's job, lets say she was studying anything that wasn't history, which would be the department that Rachel has the alternate identity in. She's finished her postgrad but hasn't moved onto any proper job. Possibly because there aren't enough positions available. To pay rent, she does a bit of undergrad teaching and works in the library to make ends meet. None of it pays enough to be worth it but she might have to move somewhere cheaper if she quit.

The two of them mostly talk in the library or over coffee. Lucy believes that Rachel is similarly a night owl as she got into the habit of being as a postgrad. Rachel claims to be younger, but has enough money from funding and inheritance to be focused on her 'thesis' without needing to get a regular job. This money won't last forever though, and so Rachel has said that she will be in the same position as Lucy in a few years.

Rachel remembers enough to be sympathetic and has encouraged Lucy to apply for whatever she can get that pays well or is at least more fun then what she's doing at the moment.  In the meantime, Rachel is trying to encourage Lucy to get out more while she doesn't have any deadlines to worry about. Rachel herself appreciates being able to talk to someone with only human concerns and as yet is willing to say whatever she can to keep the lie going.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"Thanks Leech," Anna said, "nobody will know you talked to us, since nobody will know we were here tonight, right?" 

"If you think of anything else, or if you see anything interesting, my Pulse is always open to you," Anna added. 

Once back at the car, Anna responded to Alejandro's message, agreeing to meet.  

"I found a bone," Anna said as she pulled out a plastic baggie, "what do you think we should do with it?"

----------


## Daishain

Karl looks to Leech and simply nods. Later in the car he states. _"I can probably use it for another attempt with Auspex later on if nothing else. Just so you're aware, I was able to confirm a few things. At least according to my beast, the last victim was a nosferatu named Snake, and Nova was indeed responsible for the killings. So it seems that Park at the very least isn't spinning a complete lie our way."_

He sighs, _"Unfortunately my vision is not proof, we still have nothing to present to the prince and council. But at least we have a few leads to look into, these Carthians mentioned by Leech, and the events leading up to Snake's demise. Do you want to get this meeting with Alejandro over with before we take our next steps? He's never wasted our time before."_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Yes, then we can look into these Carthians, Anna said.

She thought about the names Annalise and Maxwell Stone, and whether shed ever heard of either of them.

----------


## Bennosuke

Lucy looks up, at first a panicked expression spreading across her face, which she quickly hides with an apologetic smile. "*Oh hey,*" she says as she takes a deep breath in and sighs, "*sorry... I guess you startled me a little.*" She takes a moment to compose herself before answering Rachel's question, "*It's been fine. Shift's almost closing. You know the library closes soon, right?*" She looks down and closes the book that she was looking at, placing it in one of two piles to her left. The anxiety quickly melts away from Lucy's face and she offers a more sincere smile this time, saying, "*What brings you in so late? Can I get you anything?*"

(OOC: I know Rachel was using Blush of Life before, but she would have to reactivate it here... if you want)

**************************************************  **********




> "Thanks Leech," Anna said, "nobody will know you talked to us, since nobody will know we were here tonight, right?"
> 
> "If you think of anything else, or if you see anything interesting, my Pulse is always open to you," Anna added.


Leech nods his head vigorously, sincerely. "*Of course,*" he says, "*trust me, I won't bring this up to anyone. Promise.*" He even raises a hand as if he were swearing before a court, or giving scout's honor. He reaches a hand in his pocket, to pull out an old and very cracked smartphone and says, "*Will do.*" He watches anxiously as the two Hounds depart for their car. 

Anna mulls over the names. Both Carthians sound familiar enough. (OOC: Please give me Int + Politics + any Status (Carthians) or similar merits that may help)

Alejandro replies that he is glad to hear from you both, and that he is just finishing something up. Can you meet him at Elysium in 30 minutes?

----------


## Daishain

Karl looks to Anna, if she doesn't have a problem with it, he replies in the affirmative and starts heading towards Elysium.

----------


## Haval

Rachel grinned at Lucy's reaction. 'Were you expecting someone else?' She wasn't trying to move quietly and a vampire would have been aware of her immediately, but sometimes she forgot to make allowances for someone who was still human.

'Had dinner with some friends.' Rachel replied to Lucy's question thinking of the meeting at the Castro. 'I might as well drop these books off before I go home. I have the car if you need a lift anywhere?'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Will use Blush of Life

----------


## Thundercracker

> Karl looks to Anna, if she doesn't have a problem with it, he replies in the affirmative and starts heading towards Elysium.


Better go see what he wants Anna said.

----------


## Bennosuke

Anna and Karl drive out to Tommy's Joynt. By now it's almost midnight, and the mortal's floor is near packed. It's the usual motley crew of freaks, geeks and outcasts filling the main hall. The two vampires push their way through the crowd of warm bodies, two shadows completely separate from the lively scene. At the back they meet one of the ghoul bouncers who ushers them upstairs. 

Through the upstairs door, Karl and Anna find themselves, as always, greeted by Lady Stardust. His black hair is styled and combed back, a mourner's veil covering her pale face down to the nose. Sauntering over in a gauzy black dress made to look like spider webs, Stardust kisses both Kindred on the cheek. "*Darlings, how good it is to see you two. The Prince, may he reign for a thousand years, keeps you both too busy. It feels like ages since you last came by. What can I do for you,*" Lady Stardust asks, his lipstick leaving a small smudge on both Anna and Karl's cheeks. 

**************************************************  ********

"*I wasn't expecting anyone,*" Lucy chuckles, blushing just slightly. She stifles a yawn then adds, "*But it is good to see you.*" 

Lucy takes the books almost automatically. Her eyes quickly pour over the titles and she off handedly asks, "*Anything interesting?*" But her gaze returns to Rachel at the offer, and she blushes again. "*Oh, well, you don't have to,*" she says, before quickly shifting to, "*Any chance you'd want to grab a cup of coffee or something?*"

(OOC: Rachel is back down to 9 blood points)

----------


## Haval

Rachel smiled at Lucy wondering what she was thinking about. Had she met someone? On the books, 'Depends on how you feel about Chaucer, but I quite enjoyed it.'

On coffee, 'Of course I'll get coffee. You know I'm usually awake for a while anyway. I did agree to meet someone later though so I might have to leave early.'

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Its always a pleasure to see you, Lady Stardust, Anna replied.
Do you have anything on tap tonight? Anna asked.

If theyre serving, Anna will request a small glass (1 bp worth). 

Other than that, just a booth for a private conversation, Anna said.

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods respectfully at Stardust. He'd never been fully... comfortable with the strange man, but he respected the service provided a great deal.

----------


## Bennosuke

Lucy's eyes go wide momentarily at the mention of Chaucer, but the impressed look is quickly replaced with a smirk. "*I just finished reading an old manuscript by Furnivall,*" she replied, referring to the scholar who started the Chaucer society, "*Maybe I will take a look.*" She finishes scanning the pile of books, placing them in a stack on the side of her desk. 

In reply to Rachel's coffee talk, "*Good. Just... give me a half hour to finish closing up and all.*" Then she adds, "*Meet someone later? You really are a night owl!*" 

... Later Rachel drives her mortal infatuation to Stella's, a local "all night" coffee shop that the two have made a regular haunt. Rachel orders an uncaffeinated tea, and when the two have sat down (finding a pair of comfy chairs in a small nook of the small space, she says, "*Thanks for joining me. I hate going home straight after a night of work. Always too awake to fall asleep... if you know what I mean.*"

**************************************************  ******

Lady Stardust laughs merrily at Anna's request. "*I wish dear, I wish. But I don't know of any Spear members who would be willing to gift me of all people, with such a treat. Neither saintly, nor devilish enough for the lot, if you know what I mean.*" She tilts her head sideways and gives Anna a mischievous grin, "*But if you are able to muscle someone into providing, I'll be happy to start serving. God knows it would be a boost to business.*" 

(OOC: as opposed to Masquerade where preserved blood is very much a thing, it's really something only available through a Rite of the Lancea Sanctum.. and is much less widely seen)

Taking on a more serious tone, Stardust says, "*Can I help you two tonight? Private table, or are you meeting someone?*"

----------


## Daishain

Karl looks around as he answers the question, _"The latter, Alejandro specifically, is he already here?"_

----------


## Haval

On Furnivall, 'I think I read about the rowing club thing. I really should have a look at the Special Collections at some point, but at the moment it'd just be for curiosity's sake.' In theory Rachel had the time to get to it eventually.

On her meeting, 'Oh he's worse then I am.' She meant that Alejandro in every way. 'Might be a job opportunity though.'

In the coffee shop Rachel will make the same order. The smell of the tea made her nostalgic. She agreed with Lucy's point, 'You need to take some time for yourself, but what you really need is a job with better hours. Imagine being able to get out of work while it's still daylight.'

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Actually I might, Anna replied, how much storage space do you have?

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Alejandro?*? Stardust asks with an infectious grin, "*No he's not here yet. Let me get you both a table and I will escort him your way when he is ready.*" To Anna she replies, "*Well I suppose it depends. What are you looking to store? As you know, no weapons are allowed in Elysium.*" Lady Stardust gives Anna a grin and a wink, then looks briefly over her shoulder as if she could see through the strange fog at various available tables. 

*************************************************




> In the coffee shop Rachel will make the same order. The smell of the tea made her nostalgic. She agreed with Lucy's point, 'You need to take some time for yourself, but what you really need is a job with better hours. Imagine being able to get out of work while it's still daylight.'


Lucy shakes her head and chuckles. "*Wouldn't that be nice,*" she says almost wistfully. "*But there's no jobs anywhere these days. And the city's so expensive I have to commute all the way from Daly City just to come here,*" she shakes her head again but this time her words are colored with frustration and she shrugs to take a sip of her tea. She raises an eyebrow and with a slightly mischievous look says, "*Why? You offering me a job or something?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Umm.  Blood, lady stardust, Anna said, I think I might be able to bring in a supply, if youre interested, but Id need to know how much you can store.  As you know, it doesnt last.

----------


## Haval

'Well I certainly couldn't be bothered with that traffic.' Rachel had driven down there on one ocasion just to see where Lucy lived. 'I'd recommend finding a place up here but I had a hard enough time finding my apartment. The prices are almost as bad as back home.'

After the last comment Rachel will grin back at Lucy as she sips her tea, 'Me personally? No. I'm not sure what I'd need you for even if I could afford to pay you. At best I could lend you some money in an emergency. I am looking into it though.' What was the point in being Kindred if you couldn't exercise some power on your friends behalf. 'I've met a lot of people since I came to San Francisco, and some of them have money. I suppose the question is what do you want to do with your life?'

----------


## Bennosuke

For a moment Lady Stardust's face is stricken with a mix of confusion and perhaps even embarrassment. But then he throws his head back and looses a warm and almost charming laugh. "*Oh Anna, my apologies dear,*" she says, placing both hands on her hips and shaking her head side to side. He smirks then adds, "*I assume there would be some sort of a boon or trade expected? You let me know what you're thinking and maybe we can talk about it. Karl, is this your scheme as well?*" 

**************************************************

When Rachel mentions possibly lending money, Lucy raises a hand, her face turning read and says, "*No no no. You don't need to do that for me,*" with embarrassment. But the expression quickly fades away when she is posed such a deep question. "*I... I don't know,*" Lucy stammers, clearly taken off guard, "*I mean I do know, but like, it seems... far away.*" She shakes her head and strategically stops to take another drink while she composes herself. "*I guess though there is a lot you can do with a chemistry PhD, I don't want to end up in pharmaceuticals, and I don't want to become a college professor. I... don't make fun of me... but I want to engineer ways to avoid all the chemical waste produced by the plastics industry... I want to like, find ways to save the environment.*"

(OOC: Completely spitballing here  :Small Confused: )

----------


## Daishain

Karl shakes his head, _"Only in that I stand ready to help. The idea and nearly all of the execution thus far has been hers. Its not going to be easy to set up, but should be very interesting when complete."_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Well, let me figure out a way to get it to you and then Ill be in touch, Anna replied, "we could schedule some time to sit down and chat."

----------


## Haval

Rachel will take care to look serious, 'I feel like we should use our time while we have it.' She'll pause to sip her tea while she thinks her reply over. 'Why would I make fun of you? Personally I rather like the idea of being a professor but I can understand wanting to do something more meaningful. I can't say I know much about chemistry but aren't those sorts of companies everywhere out here? Presumably there's money in it if anyone actually works out how to do that. '

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Sorry. Didn't have anything specific in mind so whatever works for you.

----------


## Bennosuke

Lady Stardust smiles and places a hand on Anna's shoulder and replies, "*Well, this is certainly an intriguing endeavor. I am often busy running the Elysium, but if you have time after your meeting with Alejandro, maybe we could chat briefly in private? If not, I'm sure we could find another night.*"

Regardless of the reply and the final decision, Lady Stardust will lead Anna and Karl in to the strange mist that seems to hang over the Elysium and obscure one table from another. Arriving at a somehow predetermined table, Lady Stardust stops and says, "*I will send Alejandro over as soon as he arrives. Have a seat and make yourselves comfortable.*" 

It isn't for nearly another half hour that Alejandro arrives, escorted by Lady Stardust. Even before the Master of Elysium departs, Alejandro grins at the two hounds and says, "*Thank you for meeting me tonight. So sorry I'm late.*" The Daeva slinks into his seat. He is wearing a black boa around his neck. Bare-chested except for a dark navy peacoat, his designer jeans are tucked into black leather biker boots. He grins, doing his best to turn on the charm, but in a manner that is far more manufactured than Stardust. "*I have an idea,*" Alejandro says, clasping his hands together with excitement, "*a sort of offer to the two of you, since your companion Aisling is gone.*"


**************************************************  **************

Lucy sighs, a tired sort of sadness in her gaze. "*But it's never that easy getting a job like that,*" she says shaking her head, "*most businesses like that are true boy's clubs, and there's the whole paradox about needing experience to get your first hire go get any experience. You basically have to know someone in a company to get a job*" Resolving to end the pity party, Lucy puts on her best grin and with a chuckle she says, "*Any chance you know anyone in the industry?*"

The desperation and inequity of Lucy's situation is heartbreaking. It was such a shame that the young men and women of this generation were in such an unforgiving situation, and Rachel's heart was especially tender when it came to this mortal in particular. _Maybe Rachel could find a way to help?_

----------


## Daishain

Karl defers to Anna on the matter of the meeting with Stardust, waiting somewhat patiently for Alejandro.

When the man finally arrives, he simply states, _"And what sort of offer would this be?"_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Depends what Alejandro needs, Anna said, Ill look for you if theres nothing urgent.

She then sits down , nodding to Alejandro when he arrives.

----------


## Haval

> Lucy sighs, a tired sort of sadness in her gaze. "*But it's never that easy getting a job like that,*" she says shaking her head, "*most businesses like that are true boy's clubs, and there's the whole paradox about needing experience to get your first hire go get any experience. You basically have to know someone in a company to get a job*" Resolving to end the pity party, Lucy puts on her best grin and with a chuckle she says, "*Any chance you know anyone in the industry?*"
> 
> The desperation and inequity of Lucy's situation is heartbreaking. It was such a shame that the young men and women of this generation were in such an unforgiving situation, and Rachel's heart was especially tender when it came to this mortal in particular. _Maybe Rachel could find a way to help?_


Rachel grinned crookedly over her tea, 'Well it's a boy's club in most places isn't it? I'd say if you worried about that you'd never get anything done. If your qualified whose to say it couldn't be you doing that job.' And if Rachel didn't know anyone useful she could always find Lucy a short cut. 'I can't promise anything, but I'll ask around. At the very least let's try to get you out of the library.'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Does Rachel know anyone in the San Francisco kindred with the right kind of leverage
Int 3 + Politics 2
(5d10)[*4*][*3*][*7*][*5*][*5*](24)
Any 10s
(5d10)[*3*][*1*][*3*][*4*][*8*](19)

----------


## Bennosuke

Alejandro leans forward, resting his elbows on the table so that he can steeple the tips of his fingers before his smirk. "*Well,*" he begins, pausing to birth tension, "*our mutual friend Aisling has obviously escaped the gilded cage of San Francisco... flown the coop, if you will.*" He parts his hands so that he can imitate the flapping of wings. Another dramatic pause. "* Very wise of her... given what Mother Blackstar was planning. Anyhow, that leaves your coterie one short... leaves The Prince with one less Hound to serve him. Well, I am here to offer a replacement. I am sure you've noticed how useful it can be to have an Acolyte in your ranks, and I happen to know a skilled, clever, powerful Acolyte... whose new to the city and relatively new to the nightly politics ta boot.*" He shrugs, and allows the smirk to turn to a crud eating grin and adds, "*I don't know if you're taking applicants, but I would be happy to say, set up an interview.*" His gaze turns from Anna, to Karl, then back again. 

**************************************************  *********************

Lucy's mouth puckers for a short moment as she starts to protest, then as if letting out a sigh the expression and the protestation fades. "*Thank you!*" she says softly and sincerely, "*I mean I really don't expect you to be able to help, but it's sweat of you to offer. I mean, you don't have to if you don't want.*"

While names of any specific Kindred completely allude Rachel, her first thought would be someone in the Invictus. Sophie likely didn't have any connections, but the members of the Ivory Tower were always well connected; had their fingers clawed into the pots of every big company, every profitable corporation.

----------


## Haval

Rachel is unsure if she wants to involve the Invictus in her business any further. On the other hand, since she was already becoming involved in Kindred politics, perhaps she could get something out of it for herself.'Oh it's the least I could do. And if it pans out you can always pay for the coffee for a while.'

----------


## Daishain

*"Another person we can trust with such affairs would be very valuable of course. But trust is always the question isn't it. You say she is new? Whose company has she been keeping since arrival?"*

----------


## Thundercracker

> *"Another person we can trust with such affairs would be very valuable of course. But trust is always the question isn't it. You say she is new? Whose company has she been keeping since arrival?"*


Telling us her name wouldnt be a bad idea either, Anna added.

----------


## Bennosuke

The joke makes Lucy grin, her face turning slightly flush in the way that only a mortal's could. The expression could make Rachel's dead heart beat again... this was the sort of reason that Rachel chose to keep living... this was how she justified taking life every night to prolong her own... "*Thank you. Deal. I won't get my hopes up or anything, but if you can help, coffee and tea are on me for the rest of your life,*" Lucy says, the grin spreading into a full and pretty smile. 

(OOC: Happy to play this out, or move on to another scene/night depending on how much you want to RP. Would give you a WP here, but Rachel is already full on WP)

**************************************************  *********

Alejandro nods his head with satisfaction. "*Her name is Rachel Edwards,*" he says, pausing for a moment to read if the name means anything to Karl and Anna, then continues "*she's a young Ventrue originally from England. Very posh and well educated. Not a hedonistic vampire like many of the other Crones, more of a scholar. She's friendly with Sophie,*" a well established Invictus who Karl knows well enough, and whom he had no reason to dislike any more than any other Kindred, "*but isn't the most social of Kindred.*" 

(OOC: I'll leave it up to you if your character has met or knows of Rachel, Haval's character, whom I am hoping to bring into the Coterie)

----------


## Daishain

Karl rubs his chin, _"Haven't formally met her, but I've seen her around at a few functions. Seemed to have a good head on her shoulders. Might be worth considering."_

----------


## Haval

Rachel will smile back. With other kindred it was easy to pretend to something even when she didn't really feel it. It was unusual and refreshing not to have to pretend. Until they finish their drinks she'll move the conversation onto small talk. Discussing Lucy's social life or what she might have been reading lately was not the sort of conversation she got to have any where else.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Ok to move on. I am going to tell Alejandro about Ivy in person. The only other thing I can think of at the moment is that I might need to visit Rachel's Feeding Grounds in some capacity to maintain it as her territory

----------


## Bennosuke

Alejandro nods his head in agreement at Karl's statement. "*I think she's just the sort you could use... maybe even a little more reliable than Aisling.*" He shrugs at his own statement, letting the moment sit for a few seconds longer before offering, "*I would be happy to arrange a meeting if you would like.*" He looks between the two Hounds, making it clear he values both their opinions. 

**************************************************  ***

Rachel stays with Lucy for another half hour till the coffee shop is closing and a very tired looking college student comes by to politely kick them out. 

She shoots Alejandro a Pulse message. His reply read, "*I can't meet up now. Actually about to leave to meet The Hounds! Will put in a good word, I promise ;)*" This is followed by a second message that reads, "*Anything important?*" 

(OOC: The other thing Rachel can of course do is begin working on Lucy's job opportunity, but I like the idea of going back to her hunting grounds)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Rachel, Anna said, oh yeah, I think I might have met her once or twice.  She seemed surprisingly normal.  Sure Id like to meet her.

----------


## Haval

> "*Anything important?*"


'Saw Ivy earlier. He's very curious tonight. You might want to keep an eye out.' Given what Alejandro was up to Rachel is not sure how much she wanted to say in writing. 'Told him I was only intersted in you because you're pretty :)'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


I probably should have her do some internet research to start.

The hunting ground thing is about me trying to remember that merits have drawbacks attached. I put the hunting ground where ever the student bars are near the college so it's close by anyway.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Very good,*" Alejandro says with a satisfied grin. He takes a glance at the gaudy looking sports watch on his wrist then adds, "*I suppose it is getting a little late for tonight. Perhaps we can meet first thing tomorrow if you are free? Happy to do it here or somewhere else if you prefer.*"

**************************************************  ****

Alejandro's first reply comes back almost immediately, "*Oh dear! I am much more than a pretty face :p*" After nearly a minute, this is followed by a second, "*Very interesting. You will have to tell me more about it later. Hopefully, I'll have some good news for you later tonight, and we will be meeting again very soon.*"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sorry, just to clarify two things... internet research on job opportunities for Lucy, or for something else? And does this mean Rachel is doing the internet research first, or going back to her hunting ground? Feel free to use your IC post to answer some of these questions if it makes things more simple.

----------


## Daishain

Karl looks to Anna before stating, _"That should work just fine. I need to check on a few things tonight regardless."_

----------


## Thundercracker

Yes, thatll work, Anna said, tomorrow evening then.

----------


## Haval

While she's close to the campus Rachel will take the opportunity to visit the nearest cluster of bars and restaurants that were typically used by the college's staff and students. These were busy enough to be a decent source of food and Rachel had laid claim to them as her territory. Tonight she only intends to tour some of the darkened corners and alleyways that she might have used to feed in. If there were any interlopers or signs of someone having fed here recently she would like to hear about it.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Research for Lucy. I need a company fitting the criteria so I can at least look into it. I can find someone in the Invictus as well but I don't know if I should be starting anything major if I'm meeting the others tonight.

Roll to hunt for signs of other vampires if this works
Wits 3 + Composure 3 + Acute Senses 1 + Hunting Grounds 1
(8d10)[*4*][*3*][*1*][*9*][*9*][*5*][*4*][*3*](38)
Any 10s
(8d10)[*6*][*2*][*5*][*8*][*3*][*7*][*10*][*7*](48)

----------


## Bennosuke

Alejandro grins widely, showing his perfectly straight and perfectly white teeth. "*Very well then. That was easy,*" he says with satisfaction, "*I and Rachel will see you both thenhere first thing tomorrow night. I will let you know if that needs to change for Rachel's schedule... but I'm sure it will be fine.*" He crosses his arms over his chest, and then takes a dramatic sigh. Leaning back in his chair, Alejandro says, "*Well, since I came all the way out here... how has the new job been?*" The Daeva's grin shows that he knows that he's being annoying but that he might be enjoying it. 

**************************************************  **************

After Rachel has said goodbye to Lucy and leaves the café, she begins heading a few blocks farther away from campus, where a number of dingy bars and dives dot the streets. As she walks, Rachel receives a message from Alejandreo, "*Meeting the Hounds tomorrow night at Elysium, 6:30, just enough time for a quick feed. Make sure you come full if possible.*" 

Though most of the bars here are set up primarily to serve the college crowds (legally or otherwise), this area of San Francisco is Rachel's very own little corner; her hunting grounds. No other streets in the city are more familiar, more comfortable for the Ventrue to prowl along. But tonight's visit was completely business, and so Rachel found her eyes darting side to side, and at times her head lifted to scent at the wind. 

Rachel was on the hunt for other Kindred, and it was when she dipped her head into a dark nightclub called "Jay's" that she found one. Jay's was a real hole in the wall, a single large dark room the size of some people's bedrooms that served as dance floor, with a long bar running along one side of the space. Jay's was well known for not carding the college students, mostly underclassmen, who came for the cheap drinks and the chance for a sloppy hookup. 

Rachel followed her nose into the club, _the familiar smell of stagnant but potent blood_, passing Bill the bouncer with a forced smile. Outside of the cheap flashing club lights, the only real light sources in the club were the lights over the bar. This almost immediately draws Rachel's attention to the short round faces Kindred seated at the bar. The lights play poorly on the vampires pale skin and swollen head. He sits facing out to the dance floor, eyes transfixed on the small cluster of sweaty college students gathered together on the dance floor, grinding on each other as if it were the only way to keep warm. The man's stretched and disfigured face makes Rachel presume that he's Nosferatu, and she is bitten by sharp anger at the Haunt's carelessness, not even bothering to use his powers to stay hidden. At first at least, the Nosferatu does not seem to notice Lucy.

----------


## Haval

To Alejandro, *I'll be there*. Presumably it wouldn't do to come in hungry. She should try to look like she knew what she was doing.

Rachel had been in San Francisco for long enough to understand the need to protect her territory. The people who came through here were hers and she didn't need some idiot wandering through and attracting the kind of attention that might make her own feeding difficult. Dealing with most interlopers wasn't that hard. If she couldn't intimidate someone herself there was always the reputation of the Circle to fall back on.

Rachel was surprised that the Nosferatu had even got away with this much. Obviously _Jay's_ wasn't picky about who it let in but he would surely attract attention eventually. She'll take the stool between the other vampire and the door. If he actually tried to get up and leave she's prepared to get in his way.

If she doesn't immediatly get his attention she'll lean over and prod him in the arm. 'Hi.' She'll say with feigned enthusiasm. 'Are you new? I don't think I've seen you around.' Surely only a fledgling would behave like this.

----------


## Daishain

_"It has... kept us busy to say the least. The chaos left from the transition of power will take some time to settle, but I'm sure you are quite aware of that."_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Busy, Anna said, not all its cracked up to be, but what are you going to do, say no?

She gave him a confident smirk.

----------


## Bennosuke

As Rachel is not trying to hide her advance, the Nosferatu catches sight of her before she is on him. His round eyes go wide at first with embarrassment and then with fear. He even gets his hands up in preparation for Rachel to hit him, and starts to stammer before Rachel speaks. "*Oh, uh, no,*" he replies, shaking his head. The Nosferatu's voice is hard and high pitched, like nails on a chalkboard. He begins apologizing, "*I uh, I'm so sorry. I didn't mean to... to intrude. I, I swear I'm not hunting here if this is your territory!*" Now standing this close to the vampire, Nosferatu is struck by the harsh stench of overripe fish. Despite his words, the Nosferatu bobs and twists his head as if trying to keep an eye on something or someone behind Rachel.

**************************************************  ***********

"*Oh I'm sure,*" Alejandro says still grinning, perhaps in reply to Karl, perhaps to Anna, "*Well, as always, I will be happy to help with anything if I can.*" He leans forward, lowering his voice as if to betray some dark secret and says, "*As you may know, Blackstar was in Gorman's pocket. I think it's about time The Circle begins working with the new Prince, if you know what I mean.*"

----------


## Haval

Rachel will grimace at the sound of the Nosferatu's voice, but will click her fingers at him to keep his attention. 'Hey. Eyes over here. If you're not hunting then what are you doing? I thought most of your kind tended to be more subtle then this?'

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Youre going to have to spell it out, I dont have any brain power left tonight to figure out what that means, Anna said to Alejandro, its been a long night.

----------


## Bennosuke

Rachel's words seem to snap the vampire back to attention, though he's smart enough not to make direct eye contact with Rachel, just in case. He hesitates at first before answering, his already hideous face twisting up into knot of embarrassment before muttering, "*I'm... I'm just watching out for a friend, okay?*" The 'okay' is almost petulant, like a teenager telling his Mom to get off his case. His voice is truly grating, and he clasps his hands together pleadingly to add, "*Look, I swear I'm not here to hunt. If I promise not to cause trouble, will you let me stay?*" Then almost as an afterthought, the Nosferatu adds, "*I'm not that... obvious, right?*" his flat pumpkin face taking on an expression to match the insecurity in his words.

**************************************************  *******

Alejandro chuckles uncomfortably. "*Oh, I meant nothing by it. Simply, well that one can't deny that Prince D'Agostino might be better served by a Primogen more... loyal to his reign,*" he says throwing up both hands defensively, leaning back even farther in his chair.

----------


## Haval

'Oh a _friend_.' Rachel responds sarcastically as this hardly seemed like a suitable answer. Was this vampire actually a teenager? Sometimes it was hard to tell with a Nosferatu. 'And this friend would be who exactly?' 

On his appearance, 'Well no one seems obviously angry or scared to see you, but I have no idea how long that is likely to last.'

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Yeah that conversation is way above my pay grade, Anna said, of course if you have something the sheriff or the prince can or should act on to maintain the Traditions, let us know, but honestly Id rather not get involved with Crone or Primogen politics unless I have to.

----------


## Daishain

Karl states, _"If you wish to discuss the matter, I will ask the prince to name someone to speak on his behalf, privately of course."_

----------


## Bennosuke

The Nosferatu's face scrunches up in what might be physical pain... or may just be his way of showing annoyance. "*Just... just one of the kids dancing, alright?*" he says huffily. In regards to Rachel's comment about his appearance, he replies, "*Yeah, well don't worry about it. It's dark in here, and most of these kids are looking for pretty people. And I'm pretty good at disappearing if needed. So don't go calling the Sheriff about about me breaking the Masquerade or something.*" For one quick second, he stops trying to gaze around Rachel to keep an eye on the tangle of college bodies and with a shrug adds, "*Besides, the new Hounds are personal friends anyways.*" He tries to give Rachel his best confident grin, but it looks pretty forced. 

**************************************************  ****

Alejandro ignores Anna's words, his eyes lighting at Karl's offer. "*Well, that would be quite the favor. I suppose it's a fair trade though, I introduce you to a new... colleague, and you give me an audience with The Prince. I would happily accept, assuming you aren't looking for anything else in return.*" He clasps his hands together, a gesture belying both his excitement and his hunger.

----------


## Haval

Rachel smiles back to underline the implied threat. 'The Hounds? What a coincidence, I'm supposed to be meeting with them tomorrow. Tell me your name and I'll tell them you said hi.'

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna kept her expression carefully neutral.  She didn't want to get involved in this at all, but she did have a job to do, and shirking it would be detrimental to her efforts elsewhere.

----------


## Bennosuke

Seeming to miss any hint of threat, the Nosferatu replies, "*Anna and Karl? Oh, well most people call me Shriek!*" How he says his name is fitting. Shriek extends a hand to shake, and Rachel somehow gets the sense it is somehow colder and more clammy than any other living corpse's. While waiting for Rachel to take his extended offer, he adds proudly, "*You know that Chinese sword that Anna's always carrying? I got that for her.*" For the moment it seems like maybe Shriek has taken his eye off of whomever he is stalking.

----------


## Daishain

Karl states, "Sorry to disappoint, but I'm not suggesting I can get you an audience with the prince. I was merely going to recommend that he send someone to speak with you on that sensitive subject. He may even simply turn around and instruct me to do so. It is possible that he would decide to speak with you himself, but I cannot promise anything of the sort."

----------


## Haval

Rachel had assumed Shriek had been exaggerating his connections to show off. She will sigh before shaking his hand and will ignore however it felt for the moment. 'I have heard about that. Where do you even buy a sword anyway?' 

But back to the point. She'll point over her shoulder at the college kids that Shriek had been watching. 'Which of them is it? Do you have an ex?'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Has Rachel heard of him and is he connected to anyone important 
Int 3 + Politics 2
(5d10)[*6*][*6*][*9*][*5*][*5*](31)
Any 10s
(5d10)[*6*][*4*][*6*][*8*][*2*](26)

----------


## Bennosuke

Alejandro shrugs, maintaining his smirk and not allowing any suggestion disappointment to cross his face. "*That is understandable,*" he says with a nod, "*but even that would be appreciated. We'll just see how it goes then. Thank you.*" He gives Karl his most winning smile and offers him his hand to shake again. 

**************************************************  **************

Shriek grins in a manner that might be smug, though it was hard to tell with a face that twisted. "*Oh, well that's what I'm good at. I have connections. I get things here and I get things there, if you know what I mean,*" he replies, and this truly was the epitome of smug. 

In reply to Rachel's other question, he shrugs uncomfortably, "*I'd rather not say, if you don't mind. I mean... we all of our connections with our Kine. I'm already vulnerable enough without everyone knowing my business.*"

As he was talking, Rachel realizes she has heard of Shriek. He was an unaligned who had managed to make himself useful to the aligned Kindred of the city... or something like that.

----------


## Haval

''And if I ever needed you to get something for me?' There was every chance someone like Shreik would be useful to know. 'I'd say you owe me a little for wandering in here without asking first. I'll even be considerate enough not to look too closely at your friend over there.'

----------


## Bennosuke

Shriek grins, his slit mouth turning up crookedly. The expression somehow only makes his face more punchable. "*Well, I am always happy to make a new client,*" Shriek replies, his voice somehow getting only more shrill with the offer, "*and like any good Kindred I work on boons. Is there something particular you had in mind?*" He simply dodges the latter half of Rachel's statement.

----------


## Haval

Rachel grits her teeth at the sound of Shriek's voice. Maybe she could conduct any further business online where she didn't have to listen to him. 'Oh I'm sure I'll think of something when I need you.' As Shriek was ignoring her her implied threat she'll lean forward so she can threaten him more directly. 'Just remember that you owe me for this. Come through here again without asking and I won't be so polite. You do realise what the Circle is capable of don't you? I wouldn't even have to know where you were.' Her alluding to Cruac was only slightly an exageration, but she would rather have someone like Shriek take her seriously if possible.

----------


## Daishain

Karl accepts the handshake, then simply asks, _"Is there anything else we should be aware of?"_

----------


## Bennosuke

Shriek's wide slit mouth contorts into an almost comically grotesque grimace. For a moment he opens his mouth, perhaps about to protest or maybe even give into his Beast. And then shuts it with an audible click, the familiar sound of extended fangs hitting lower teeth originally not made to accommodate enlarged canines. "*Fine,*" Shriek says with a high pitched growl, "*Whatever, I'm outta here.*" He hops off of the stool, and standing he's only up to Rachel's shoulders. Shriek turns his gaze back to the tangle of dancers for one moment, before pushing past Rachel and heading towards the door. Even with the pounding music, Rachel catches him grumbling under his breath, "*It's not like I was even hunting. Didn't break a single ****ing tradition!*" A moment later, The Nosferatu disappears through the front door of the club. 

**************************************************  ********

Alejandro's face remains blank for a long moment after Karl's question, and then he breaks out into a cackling laughter. "*Oh, not that I'm aware of my friend. But if I can think of anything else I will let you know,*" He throws his head back with the laughter, and when he is done, Alejandro reaches over to pat Karl on the back like they were old pals sharing some inside joke. 

After a moment he says, "*Well, if there is nothing else, I will be happy to bid you goodnight. It's getting early. We will meet tomorrow, right?*"

(OOC: Unless either of you want to pursue anything else, we can end it here, and move on to the next night introducing Haval's character Rachel)

----------


## Haval

Rachel will stare back impassively as it looked like Shreik was about to lose control. If she couldn't deal with this one she might as well leave San Francisco altogether. _Easy come, easy go._ She was pretty sure the Nosferatu didn't have anything she needed, even if it would have been nice to have the option.

----------


## Bennosuke

You awaken the next night with a little over an hour before the planned meeting at Tommy's Joynt; perhaps enough time for a quick hunt, though of course for some there may be other priorities to take care of first. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I want to move things along finally to introducing Haval's character to the rest of the Coterie, so I want to speed through any feeding scenes. You can make one roll for the hunt before meeting up (if you choose), with each success being worth enough time to take one BP before needing to go, or risking being caught. Of course, you might want to do other things... thinking of Karl with Gabe and Frank... who likely are both waiting to interact with him. If not hunting, we can run a small scene in a time warp side by side with the other posts


Once your early evening chores are handled, it is time to head to Elysium. Tonight's interaction may hold important consequences, not just in meeting Rachel, but also with Anna planning to meet with Lady Stardust. Let's start the scene as you enter the second floor, greeted by the Harpy and Master of Elysium, who as always welcomes you with his usual undeniable charm. Feel free to describe what you are wearing, or anything else important about your character leading up to tonight's meeting.

----------


## Haval

Before heading to Elysium Rachel will attempt a quick feed to tide her over. So she isn't delayed for the meeting she'll fall back on using her Dominate on the first person she finds that was obviously on their own.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


So spending a point of vitae to add dominate

Manipulation 3 + Persuasion 3 + Dominate 2
(8d10)[*2*][*3*][*5*][*2*][*6*][*3*][*7*][*8*](36)
Any 10s
(8d10)[*1*][*9*][*4*][*8*][*2*][*4*][*10*][*7*](45)




Whenever she visits Elysium Rachel habitually keeps an eye on any other vampires that might be around tonight. It seemed only sensible to check that someone might be paying a little too much attention to her for whatever reason. Tonight she's dressed for practicality in jeans, t-shirt and a long coat. Better to be prepared as who knows what this meeting might lead to.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna woke the following evening and decided to go for a hunt to temporarily slake her thirst before meeting in Elysium.  

Sure would be easier if there was blood waiting in Elysium, she thought.

She drove out to the Rack and tried to find something palatable, though shed settle for just about anything.

*Spoiler*
Show


[rollv]persuasion + presence: (7d10)[*9*][*4*][*5*][*1*][*6*][*1*][*10*](36)
10 again: (7d10)[*2*][*3*][*5*][*6*][*4*][*6*][*8*](34)
Anna will take 3 to get to max (assuming she finds something).

----------


## Daishain

Karl gets his things together for the night, its long since become a matter of predictable routine. He calls out to elsewhere in the house. _"Gabriel? Are you ready?"_ He had decided this would not be the worst time for Gabriel's first visit to see other vampires as a fledgling. He wanted his Childe's opinion concerning Rachel as well. Gabe's instincts were not quite as well refined, but a second pair of eyes often saw new details.

----------


## Bennosuke

*At the Haven*

There is a thumping down the hall of Gabe's footsteps in reply to the call. The door to Karl's room opens with a slight creak, and light from the upstairs hallways pours into the darkened room from behind the Fledgeling's face. Shadow's and silhouette cast the man's once hard but schluby and almost innocent face into a threatening caricature. Hard lines of the jaw, lifeless skin, and eyes that almost glint red as they catch the beams of an outside streetlamp. Gabe's once sardonic grin is almost mocking and villainous as he says in an intentionally exaggerated baritone, "*You called for me master?*"

(OOC: I'd like to run the scene at Elysium simultaneously to keep things going for the other players. Should we assume that Gabe is joining?)

**************************************************  *******************

Lady Stardust brings each of you to a larger table which seems to be impossibly deep into the Elysium, as if the space defies all logic and geometry stretching out far longer than the confines of the building should allow. As always, a darkened haze seems to obscure the surroundings more than a few feet beyond your face; some dark magic that has been used to ensure the privacy of the Kindred attending Elysium. Any possible chatter that could be occurring at nearby tables (if there were any... you can't really tell) is muted, distorted, and cast into a low buzzing murmur. 

Finally you arrive at ornately carved large table of some form of polished red wood. It is larger and more luxurious than the other tables you have seen in the Elysium, and strange gothic carvings have been etched into the thick rim of the heavily polished wood. 

Alejandro sits at he table, dressed now in a sumptuous velvet smoking jacket, dark blue in color and perfectly tailored. His long black hair is oiled and pulled back into a submissive pony tail. And his lacy white linen shirt is held tight at the collar by a black grosgrain silk batwing bowtie. He grins as each individual player arrives, rising to give them his best grin and a very firm handshake. 

When everyone has arrived, he will again stand as if preparing to give a toast. "*Thank you everyone for coming this evening,*" he says, pausing to cast his gaze across the table at everyone, "*I hope to make an introduction today that will prove to form a long and lasting partnership that will only bring further prosperity to Prince D'Agostino's young rule. I would like to introduce to those who don't know her, my friend and fellow Acolyte, Ms. Rachel Edwards, Ventrue by blood and member of the Circle of Crone.*" He places a hand on Rachel's shoulder who is sitting next to her, then gazes down at her as if he were a proud father. "*Rachel, would you like to introduce yourself further?*" he asks.

----------


## Daishain

_"There is to be a meeting at Elysium tonight, where we are vetting a prospective new member of the coterie. Even as a fledgling, your perspective on this person is valued. Besides, this will be a good opportunity for a dry run before formally introducing you to the prince. Elysium is a safe enough place."_

..................................................  ..

Karl simply nods in greeting as the meeting begins, his gaunt face giving no sign of what he was thinking as he frankly appraises Rachel.

----------


## Haval

Rachel will watch the two Hounds arrive and pay close attention to their reactions. She can't help but sideeye Alejandro's introduction. It seemed a little extravagant to her,  but it wasn't exactly out if character for him. 'I feel like I'm at a job interview.'

To Anna and Karl, 'I expect you've seen me around at some point. I've seen you two, as I'm sure is true of most of San Francisco by now. Normally, I prefer to keep my head down if I can. I've had experience back in London with what happens when someone powerful is upset with me. Despite that, Alejandro seems to think I can be of use to you.'

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna is wearing her usual attire, dark jeans and a leather jacket.  
A member of the Circle is always helpful, Anna said, so you were in London before? Whyd you leave?

----------


## Haval

'The Prince of London had enough of a problem with my Sire that he sent his people to burn down my old coterie's house. I don't take it personally, but it seemed like a bad idea to stay in England after that.'

----------


## Thundercracker

> 'The Prince of London had enough of a problem with my Sire that he sent his people to burn down my old coterie's house. I don't take it personally, but it seemed like a bad idea to stay in England after that.'


Makes sense, so why us? Anna asked, I mean, were not exactly low profile these days.

----------


## Bennosuke

After they were done speaking with Alejandro about the next night's meetup, Anna returns to talk with Lady Stardust on her way out. He places both hands on his hips in a saucy posture, a teasing grin on his ruby lips. "*I take it your meeting was productive?*" she asks, inviting Anna over to convers further. He casually adjusts the strap of the gauzy spider web dress and asks, "*You said you have a means of securing a blood supply?*" As Anna comes closer, a small table covered in dark red silk cloth materializes out of the shadows, and Stardust pulls a chair out for her guest to sit down in. 

**************************************************  **************




> "There is to be a meeting at Elysium tonight, where we are vetting a prospective new member of the coterie. Even as a fledgling, your perspective on this person is valued. Besides, this will be a good opportunity for a dry run before formally introducing you to the prince. Elysium is a safe enough place."


Gabe's face screws up in an expression of disgust. "*But when are you going to taking me to meet the Prince?*" he says flatly, crossing his arms, adding, "*I thought that was a priority. I mean, I'll come and all... I'm honestly excited to attend Elysium for the first time. And ya, I guess a dry run couldn't hurt, but haven't we grown the coterie enough recently? Do we really need more vampires living in this house?*"

**************************************************  ****************




> Rachel will watch the two Hounds arrive and pay close attention to their reactions. She can't help but sideeye Alejandro's introduction. It seemed a little extravagant to her, but it wasn't exactly out if character for him. 'I feel like I'm at a job interview.'


This causes Alejandro to grin, and while still out of earshot he whispers in reply, "*You are... don't forget it.*"




> Makes sense, so why us? Anna asked, I mean, were not exactly low profile these days.


Alejandro speaks up before Rachel can muster a reply. "*We thought it would be fortuitous for both parties. Rachel could use a coterie to support her, especially given her current position in The Circle, and well you are both missing an Acolyte since Aisling fled,*" he replies, doing his best to smile as he speaks.

----------


## Haval

> This causes Alejandro to grin, and while still out of earshot he whispers in reply, "*You are... don't forget it.*"


Rachel will smile in return and whisper back, 'Never thought I'd have to work for a living again...'




> Makes sense, so why us? Anna asked, I mean, were not exactly low profile these days.


Rachel will answer both. 'That's true, but neither of you strike me as the type to create trouble for yourselves without a good reason. Aisling might have been different, but that doesn't really matter at the moment. And it's a low bar, but compared to Gorman, I'd say D'Agostino is a model of an orderly ruler. Having someone like that who might owe me a favour on some level might be a nice change.'

'Alejandro may have talked me into this but he's right about the benefits of having someone that you trust enough to watch your back.'

----------


## Thundercracker

Stardust : 
Anna smiled and took the offered seat.
First I wanted to say Ive always admired you and what you do; being Master of Elysium cant be easy, Anna said.

Yes, Im working on something now, Anna said, its likely I will have access to a safe supply of blood, more than I can use myself.  I figure, why not share, especially with neonates who would be more likely to appreciate it?  and what better place to start distributing than Elysium?

Job interview: Anna nodded.  She had questions about Mother Blackstar, but rather than monopolize the conversation, she waited for Karl to ask something.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Anna and Lady Stardust*

With the compliment, Lady Stardust's grin spreads into a wide and delighted smile. "*No, it's not easy,*" they say leaning toward Anna in a commiserate gesture, "*but I can't imagine being Prince's Hound is either.*" 

The smile stays warm on Lady Stardust's face with Anna's offer, and she replies, "*Well that would certainly be lovely to have. I can't imagine it wouldn't be appreciated by all of my lovely patrons.*" Still smiling he adds, "*But I assume there would be some expectations?*"

**************************************************  ****************

*Anna and Gabe*

Before heading to the table, Anna waits till Karl arrives with his newly embraced Gabe. She takes a moment to pull the ex-Ghoul aside for a quick conversation. There is irritation on his face, even before Anna grabs him, and once they have a private spot, he says gruffly, "*Yeah, what do you want to talk about?*"

----------


## Haval

*Job Interview*

'Perhaps I should ask...what exactly has the Prince had you two doing for him lately? I should know what I'm letting myself in for.'

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Lady Stardust:

Of course, this was a lot of effort, but I think we can both benefit, Anna said, eventually it would be great to have enough blood to support whomever wants to save time by drinking here and not hunting. Why dont we start small, throw a party for some neonates, and then see if theyd be willing to give up a boon or three for membership, that will entitle them to a certain amount of blood per month?  More boons means more blood.  They spend a few hours doing something for us, and they save ten or more by not having to hunt every night.

If its popular, we expand the program, and throw more parties, get more members Anna said.

And we collect the boons, she added. 

Gabe:

This is your first time in Elysium isnt it?  Dont you have any questions?  Like who Anna looked around until she spotted someone she recognized, that is?

Youre a fledgling, you should be learning as much as you can while still under Karls protection, Anna said, we have a few minutes before our meeting, want to have a look around?

Rachel:
Lately? Take out some Brujah, Anna replied, it was an explosive event.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Anna and Lady Stardust*

Lady Stardust's eyes go wild at the mention of enough blood to feed all the vampires in San Francisco. At the suggestion of throwing a party, Stardust's composed grin returns and he says, "*That would be a very profitable endeavor I suppose... though we would have to be very clever about who we chose. The Elysium can't be seen as picking favorites. And you know how jealous Kindred can be.*" She gives a warm chuckle at this, then shrugs easily. "*How much blood do you really think you can get?*" Lady Stardust asks, taking a step forward, one eyebrow raised. 

*Anna and Lady Stardust*

"*Karl briefed me,*" Gabe says proudly, crossing his arms over his chest in reply to Anna's question. But his bravado quickly softens as he looks about the strange and shadowed atmosphere of the space. "*Is... is this blood magic,*" he asks with curiosity, "*the fog, or whatever it is?*" He puts his hand out, as if to judge how far he could see. 

In reply to Anna's offer to go for a walk, he says, "*Uh yeah sure.*" He points over Anna's shoulder to the dark silhouette of a table and asks, "*Can we go over there to see whomever is at that table?*"

But before Anna can reply, Lady Stardust slips through the darkness, almost appearing as if she had dropped an Obfuscation spell. "*The Elysium is designed to protect the privacy of those who come to gather here. While it may not create the most... social of atmospheres, the Kindred of San Francisco seem to prefer having a place they can discuss private matters away from prying ears.*" She grins at Gabe, something in her face saying "but at least you're cute", before saying aloud, "*I'd request that you don't go wandering off towards other peoples' tables. It... wouldn't work out for you anyways.*" 

Gabe face is splattered with shock, and he turns the expression from Stardust to Anna, as if looking for some form of help.

----------


## Daishain

"The reality is there are only two vampires in this house that are in a position to really contribute to its capabilities Gabriel. I expect you to grow to change that, but it is not wise to wait that long given current affairs."

Karl fixes him with a glare for the impertinance, "As for the introduction to the Prince, I had been considering making arrangements for that later tonight, but after this display of impatience I might have to reconsider."

....

At the meeting he states, "I am certain you can understand that we cannot freely divulge all such details without the approval of the prince, but suffice it to say while the sheriff is more focused on enforcement, our Coterie is more often tasked with investigation, often uncovering corruption and active threats to our way of life."

"We have had to get our hands dirty from time to time, and chances are it will happen again at some point, but I am fairly certain that you have already heard of what happened in those incidents. We are not some assassination team working in the dark if that is your main concern."

----------


## Thundercracker

Lady Stardust: 

"I agree, we'll need to be very selective about who comes at first, and yes, Elysium must remain neutral, that is paramount," Anna said. 
"If it were up to me, I'd simply pick the five youngest neonates for the first gathering and work our way up from there, but who better to judge what would be safest than you?" Anna replied.  

"As to how much blood, not a lot at first, but I'm already working on expansion," Anna said, "why don't we start with something small, ten pints, to make sure delivery and storage all work, and figure out who to invite for the first gathering?" 

Gabe: 

"Good evening Lady Stardust," Anna said, "this is Gabriel, Karl's fledgling.  He's learning the ropes and this is his first time in Elysium." 
She turned to Gabe.
"Lady Stardust is the Herald and Master of Elysium, an influential and all around amazing Kindred," Anna said, "and in general, you don't want to go listening around other Kindreds' private conversations.  Even hearing the wrong thing by accident could put you in trouble with an Elder.  I don't know how much Karl told you about... everything that went down, but it definitely isn't pleasant being on someone's list."

----------


## Haval

> Rachel:
> Lately? Take out some Brujah, Anna replied, it was an explosive event.


Rachel isn't sure whether to take that seriously. 'And yet you're still alive? That is impressive, even if I assume you had help.'




> At the meeting he states, "I am certain you can understand that we cannot freely divulge all such details without the approval of the prince, but suffice it to say while the sheriff is more focused on enforcement, our Coterie is more often tasked with investigation, often uncovering corruption and active threats to our way of life."
> 
> "We have had to get our hands dirty from time to time, and chances are it will happen again at some point, but I am fairly certain that you have already heard of what happened in those incidents. We are not some assassination team working in the dark if that is your main concern."


'That's understandable. Everyone has their secrets. And you have no reason to trust someone you barely know. You'll have to let me know if there's anything I can do about that.' Rachel will grin at the notion that the Prince needed someone like them to do his dirty work. She remembered Frank Beato. 'I'm sure DAgostino has his own people for that sort of thing. I wouldn't say I couldn't give it a go if I had a good reason, but there are other people who are more suitable. I ask to see if there's anything specific I might be able to help you with at the moment. If it's a more a case of it being useful for you both to have someone else around with Aisling gone then I'll try to find a way to be useful.'

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods, _"It might be easier to answer that if we had a better idea of your specialties. There are many cases were one or another form of Cruac for instance would be helpful, but you may or may not have the magics in question."_

----------


## Haval

'Well if I can't do it there's always a chance I'm friendly with someone in the Circle who can. And I don't just mean Alejandro.' Rachel will try to summarise. 'Much of the basics of Cruac would let me influence the Vitae in others at a distance. I can make someone as hungry as they were on the night of their first feeding, or make my own blood poisonous to anyone who trys to drink it. There's also the fact that, with the right preparation, I could borrow someone's senses until morning. I suppose if you encounter something weird, having someone around who might know what to do about it might count for something.'

----------


## Bennosuke

*Karl and Gabe*




> "The reality is there are only two vampires in this house that are in a position to really contribute to its capabilities Gabriel. I expect you to grow to change that, but it is not wise to wait that long given current affairs."
> 
> Karl fixes him with a glare for the impertinance, "As for the introduction to the Prince, I had been considering making arrangements for that later tonight, but after this display of impatience I might have to reconsider."


For a moment Gabe's face sours with anger, his lips twitching as if to curl back and expose fangs. But the moment of anger quickly vanishes, his expression instead turning to one of fear and hurt. "*No, no!*" he protests, putting both ands up before adding, "*Please don't. I... I just heard stories of Prince Gorman dusting neonates who did not present themselves in due time.*" 

Karl had heard similar stories of the prior Prince, though it was always a story of "I know someone, who knows someone, who knew someone"... and even more, had Karl ever told Gabe of such stories? 

**************************************************  ***************

*Anna and Lady Stardust*




> "I agree, we'll need to be very selective about who comes at first, and yes, Elysium must remain neutral, that is paramount," Anna said.
> "If it were up to me, I'd simply pick the five youngest neonates for the first gathering and work our way up from there, but who better to judge what would be safest than you?" Anna replied.
> 
> "As to how much blood, not a lot at first, but I'm already working on expansion," Anna said, "why don't we start with something small, ten pints, to make sure delivery and storage all work, and figure out who to invite for the first gathering?"


For a moment Lady Stardust's lips purse, a pensive expression resting across her face. "*Very well,*" he finally says, puckish smile returning, "*I do love a good party. How about this; you get permission from The Prince, and I'll take care of the rest? Let's just make sure that we have his approval... oh, and I guess it will be up to you to bring the blood, right?*"

**************************************************  **********************

*Anna and Gabe*




> "Good evening Lady Stardust," Anna said, "this is Gabriel, Karl's fledgling. He's learning the ropes and this is his first time in Elysium."
> She turned to Gabe.
> "Lady Stardust is the Herald and Master of Elysium, an influential and all around amazing Kindred," Anna said, "and in general, you don't want to go listening around other Kindreds' private conversations. Even hearing the wrong thing by accident could put you in trouble with an Elder. I don't know how much Karl told you about... everything that went down, but it definitely isn't pleasant being on someone's list."


Lady Stardust's expression melts into one of charmed delight. Tonight he is wearing a vanilla blue power suit with a pink and red silk tie, black hair gelled back slick and classic. She curtsies despite the trousers and says with delight, "*Gabriel, how good to see you. My goodness, you look so... different than the last time I saw you; what a pleasure!*"

Gabe seems to melt under the attention. "*Oh thank you,*" he chuckles, allowing Lady Stardust to claim his hand and kiss it as if he were royalty. He waits till Stardust has risen before turning hesitantly to Anna and asking, "*Well, do we want to take a private table really quickly? I know we have a bigger meeting to attend, but if you wanted to talk privately...*"

**************************************************  *******************

*The Main Event*

Alejandro listens intently as the group speaks, but his expression darkens slight as Rachel finishes talking. "*Don't be so humble,*" he expediently says to the Ventrue. Turning his attention back to Anna but especially to Karl he says, "*Rachel is one of the craftiest Acolytes I know, she is more than just a Witch skilled in Blood Magic. She is a survivor, enough so that she was able to escape persecution in London.*" He pauses before adding to Karl, "*Something I know your own family is familiar with.*" But before Karl can speak up he quickly continues, "*She has an array of skills and Disciplines that would make her an asset to any Coterie, as I previously expressed.*" Alejandro crosses his hands over his chest, satisfied with his sell.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Stardust:
Yes, I will bring the blood, after I have the Princes approval, Anna said. 

She extends a hand to shake.

I hope this is the beginning of a wonderful friendship, Anna said. 

Gabe:
We have some time, Anna said, if theres something youd like to talk about, or if you have any questions.  Youre the new Kindred, you must be curious about something.

Rachel:

Why dont we do this, have a trial period, Anna said, well bring you in on whatever comes up next, and see how it goes?  If its not what you were expecting or if somethings not to your liking, we go our separate ways, no harm done.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Anna and Stardust*

"*Very good,*" Lady Stardust replies, though he gives Anna's extended hand a queer look. Rather than completing the handshake, she grasps Anna's hand and brings it to her mouth. Lady Stardust's ruby red lips are pulled up in a devilish smile, fangs fully extended. His bright blue eyes are luminous and completely without malice, holding Anna's own without any hint the use of Majesty. She brings Anna's bloodless hand up to her mouth, and for just a moment it seems like Lady Stardust might lash out and bite the appendage like a viper, but instead she places a kiss on the palmar side of the wrist leaving a perfect lipstick imprint like a tattoo. "*Just let me know when you have approval Mon Amour, and I will take care of the rest.*" He lets go of Anna's hand, still grinning mischievously. 

**************************************************  ********

*Anna and Gabe*

Gabe nods his head, his heavy brown eyebrows knitted together as if in thought. The fledgeling's eyes dart quickly back towards his sire, and then he says, "*Maybe we should grab a private table for a second,*" speaking under his beathe in a hushed and furtive way. 

Assuming Anna acquiesces and the two have Lady Stardust lead them through the shadow to a small raised round table. Once seated Gabe will say, "*Well... I feel like Karl has been kinda wrapped up in his own business. He's been leaving me alone and not taking me along, or bringing me on any business. Like this is the first night he's taken me to see other Kindred.*" He speaks in a rushed and anxious manner that might remind Anna of a child tattling to his mother about an older sibling. Perhaps seeing apathy on Anna's face, or maybe just recognizing how he much seem, Gabe releases a tired and very mortal sigh, then says, "*Well, I don't have any specific questions about being a Vampire, I just... well would you help? Like, I was just embraced! I want to start experiencing my new life. I want to learn about my powers, and well... maybe join a Covenant. Karl promised he'd take me to meet the Prince, and I'm still not sure when that is going to happen! I heard that I can be killed if I'm not brought to the Prince soon!*" 

**************************************************  ****************

*The Main Event*

As Anna is finishing her proposal, the phones of each individual Kindred sitting at the table begin to buzz, and for those who thoughtlessly forgot to put their phone on silent, to chime. Across the Elysium you can hear the distant noise of phones going off, somehow distorted in timing, tone and tamber. Alejandro is the first to retrieve his cell, hands moving with the practiced speed of a millennial. "*Well well,*" he says with curious delight, the white light from his phone playing on his face like a flashlight during a midnight ghost story, "*very interesting.*"

Everyone at the table has received a Pulse message, but rather there appears to be no sender. The message reads, "_Urgent News: Annalice De Lioncourt, Prince of New Orleans has been murdered in her Haven! Attacked by a group of hunters, the Garden District home has been burned to the ground and Prince De Lioncourt has been pronounced as having met Final Death! The rulers of every city in the United States, or an appointed representative, is invited to attend her funeral in two nights time, to be held in the city of New Orleans._" 

Though Rachel may be less familiar, Prince Annalice De Lioncourt was known to be one of the most long lived Elders on the continent; rumored to be almost five hundred years old. She had been known by many as Queen of the Damned, and had ruled the city of New Orleans for nearly a half century since coming out of Torpor in the late seventies. 

(OOC: Rest in Peace Anne Rice)

----------


## Haval

To Alejandro, 'Humble? Well perhaps. I'll say it's due to bad habits. Being flashy only gets you the wrong type of attention.' 

To Anna and Karl, 'If Alejandro's lovely speech isn't enough by itself I could say that I've been Kindred and a witch since the nineties and my Sire made Mother Blackstar look like a dabbler by comparison. I'd say I am one of the few members of the Circle in San Francisco, if not California, who is both experienced and relatively house trained.'

She'll nod in assent to Anna's offer, 'If this situation was reversed I think I'd have my own questions. If there's anything you want to talk about in private later on, feel free to ask.'

Rachel had heard of De Lioncourt in passing but had never had the opportunity to visit New Orleans. It was hard not to mourn the passing of so aged a Kindred. Assuming the rumours were true she hoped that the Hunters had met an appropriate fate.

----------


## Daishain

Karl sighs as Gabe panics, _"Calm yourself. I was giving you time to adjust, that is all. Being perhaps a little late to the introduction is considerably less of an issue than showing up ill mannered and unprepared. One of the things you must learn in your new state is patience. Your body no longer needs to rush to complete tasks before it breaks down. Let us go to Elysium, and see where we are after that."_

---

*At the meeting with Rachel, Karl is quick to add an addendum to her offer,*_ "Trial or not, the prince would have to give his approval. We cannot name another to be a member of the hounds."_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Stardust:
_Weird_, Anna thought.  But she felt she could trust the Herald. 

Gabe:

Of course Ill help, Anna said, youre a fledgling, one I knew before you were embraced, the only one.  Plus Im not eligible to sire my own progeny yet, so youre kind of the next best thing.

Hmm, maybe hes trying to help you by letting you go a little bit, Anna said, youre going to have to get the basics of hunting on your own down first, to the point you can do it perfectly every time, make sure there are no Masquerade breaches or kine police investigations.  And get a haven.  As far as disciplines go, Karl is good at obfuscate and auspex, better than me, so you would have inherited some of those for sure.  Youll need to learn about all the disciplines though, knowledge is power and all that.

She was surprised about the rumor of being killed if not presented soon enough. 

What? Where did you hear that? Anna asked, youre not going to be killed for not being presented.  Youre under Karls protection while youre a fledgling, and hes responsible for your transgressions.  My Sire educated me for over a year before I was ready to spread my wings.  Plus Karls a hound, why would the Prince kill the progeny of his own hound?

As for choosing a Covenant, my advice is dont rush into it, Anna said, once youre in, youre in for life, you cant change.  And thats a long, looong time for us to regret a bad choice.  You have eternity now, so take your time, and trust in your Sire, who has survived this long already.

Dont worry, Anna said, youve got me too.  Well get you trained up even if I have to administer a written exam.

She grinned.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Karl and Gabe*




> Karl sighs as Gabe panics, "Calm yourself. I was giving you time to adjust, that is all. Being perhaps a little late to the introduction is considerably less of an issue than showing up ill mannered and unprepared. One of the things you must learn in your new state is patience. Your body no longer needs to rush to complete tasks before it breaks down. Let us go to Elysium, and see where we are after that."


Gabe's eyes remain cold and slightly blank for several seconds after Karl finishes. He runs his tongue across his cheek, but his fangs aren't out. Composing himself for another second, Gabe finally replies, "*Fair... totally fair. I'm glad for the opportunity to come out tonight. Thank you.*" His voice is flat and measured, but he seems sincere. 

**************************************************  **************

*Anna and Lady Stardust*

(OOC: Okay to close out?)

**************************************************  **************

*Anna and Gabe*




> Of course Ill help, Anna said, youre a fledgling, one I knew before you were embraced, the only one. Plus Im not eligible to sire my own progeny yet, so youre kind of the next best thing.


Gabe's eyes widen and take on an excited glow, and he smiles saying, "*Thank you, thank you Anna.*" He listens quietly as Anna attempts to reason out Karl's choices, saying nothing. 




> What? Where did you hear that? Anna asked, youre not going to be killed for not being presented. Youre under Karls protection while youre a fledgling, and hes responsible for your transgressions. My Sire educated me for over a year before I was ready to spread my wings. Plus Karls a hound, why would the Prince kill the progeny of his own hound?


Gabe shakes his head, and says, "*Just someone before I was Embraced, another Kindred. I can't even remember who.*" It's clear that he was lying, but it was also clear that Gabe seemed uncomfortable betraying who had told him. "*They were talking about the former Prince anyways,*" he adds hastily. 

When Anna finishes, Gabe is nodding his head excitedly and he adds, "*Thank you again Anna. I really appreciate it. Not sure if I can call you family or what, but I'm glad to have... your support!*" 

**************************************************  **************

*The Main Event*

Alejandro grins at Rachel's comment, but listens intently as the group talks. When Karl mentions needing The Prince's attention, he picks up and points at his cellphone and says, "*Well you better hurry up then. If the funeral is in two nights, I have to assume Prince D'Agostino will have to be leaving tomorrow.*"

At this Gabe perks up, and makes sure to catch his Sire's eyes, grinning.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Gabe:
Sure no problem, Anna said, do you have a haven?  Have you gone hunting on your own?  Do you know about the Vinculum?

Rachel:

Anna caught Gabes excited look but made no reaction to it; hadnt he heard anything shed said?

She made a mental note to message dagnostino and secure his explicit approval for supplying Elysium with blood, as a trial, before he departed for New Orleans.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Anna and Gabe*

Gabe opens his mouth to respond, then closes it quickly. He takes another moment before saying, "*I... don't have my own haven. I've been staying with you and Karl primarily.*" 

In reply to the question about hunting he says, "*I've mostly gone with Karl, but I did go out hunting on my own last night. I... well I think I'm getting better at it.*" But in regards to the question of the blood bond, he just stares at Anna blankly.

----------


## Thundercracker

> *Anna and Gabe*
> 
> Gabe opens his mouth to respond, then closes it quickly. He takes another moment before saying, "*I... don't have my own haven. I've been staying with you and Karl primarily.*" 
> 
> In reply to the question about hunting he says, "*I've mostly gone with Karl, but I did go out hunting on my own last night. I... well I think I'm getting better at it.*" But in regards to the question of the blood bond, he just stares at Anna blankly.


*Anna Wu*

Alright, if you want my advice, the fastest way to get presented is to get independent, Anna said, get yourself a haven of your own.  Hunting is like anything else, you need practice to get good at it, so get some practice on your own while you can still call Karl to help clean up if it goes bad.

Vinculum is another word for blood bond, the old Kindred have their own words for things, youre going to need to learn what they are, Anna said, remember when you were a ghoul, how enamored your were of Karl, and he was, I dunno, just the best?  Thats the Vinculum, it happens when you drink another kindreds vitae.  You should try to avoid it at all costs.  There are some disciplines that use vitae too, so dont leave it lying around.

Youll need to learn about your Beast, too, Anna said, we all have one, and youre going to have to learn to live with it.  Other Kindred are going to deliberately push your buttons and try to get you to attack them when youre not supposed to, like in Elysium, so be careful of that.

----------


## Haval

> *At the meeting with Rachel, Karl is quick to add an addendum to her offer,*_ "Trial or not, the prince would have to give his approval. We cannot name another to be a member of the hounds."_


'If D'Agostino is leaving on business I suppose we best get a move on.' She'll glance at Gabe for the first time as he reacts just to assess him. 'I don't believe we've met.'

This point gives Rachel pause. There would be no turning back after meeting the Prince. But at this point she was curious how he'd react to such a request. 'I can live with that. If he somehow refuses, I'd say everyting I've been told about how I should get out more and find some allies still holds true. The rank would only be a bonus.' She'll smile broadly, 'In that case I feel like we could still come to some kind of arrangement. Perhaps I could work as an ocasional consultant? The Lecter to your Will Graham.'

----------


## Bennosuke

*Anna and Gabe*




> Alright, if you want my advice, the fastest way to get presented is to get independent, Anna said, get yourself a haven of your own. Hunting is like anything else, you need practice to get good at it, so get some practice on your own while you can still call Karl to help clean up if it goes bad.


For a moment Gabe's eyes go wide and round; deer in the headlights. But he takes a moment to compose himself before replying but it still comes out a hastened string of questions, "*Do you think Karl would be okay with that? I mean... and I thought the Prince or a Covenant had to give me space for that? I have my old apartment still, maybe I can sun-proof it?*" 




> Vinculum is another word for blood bond, the old Kindred have their own words for things, youre going to need to learn what they are, Anna said, remember when you were a ghoul, how enamored your were of Karl, and he was, I dunno, just the best? Thats the Vinculum, it happens when you drink another kindreds vitae. You should try to avoid it at all costs. There are some disciplines that use vitae too, so dont leave it lying around.


"*You mean the addiction!*" Gabe says quickly, "*So Kindred can still suffer from The Addiction?*" He takes a moment to contemplate what Anna had just said, then curses flatly, "*****!*" 




> Youll need to learn about your Beast, too, Anna said, we all have one, and youre going to have to learn to live with it. Other Kindred are going to deliberately push your buttons and try to get you to attack them when youre not supposed to, like in Elysium, so be careful of that.


Gabe nods his head confidently. "*Yeah,*" he says, "*Karl did tell me about that... and I think I've started to become familiar with it... in a feeding. Right; that's a time time it's close?*"

**************************************************  *******************

*The Main Event*




> 'If D'Agostino is leaving on business I suppose we best get a move on.' She'll glance at Gabe for the first time as he reacts just to assess him. 'I don't believe we've met.'


Gabe will rise from his chair at he recognition, suddenly stricken by an expression of deadly seriousness. "*It is a pleasure to meet you,*" he replies quickly. He raises a hand to shake, then quickly pulls it back, anxiety suddenly lining his brow, then says quickly, "*My name is Gabriel. I am Karl's fledgeling.*" 




> This point gives Rachel pause. There would be no turning back after meeting the Prince. But at this point she was curious how he'd react to such a request. 'I can live with that. If he somehow refuses, I'd say everyting I've been told about how I should get out more and find some allies still holds true. The rank would only be a bonus.' She'll smile broadly, 'In that case I feel like we could still come to some kind of arrangement. Perhaps I could work as an ocasional consultant? The Lecter to your Will Graham.'


"*You may have to clear it with the new Sheriff as well,*" Alejandro adds, for once his expression lacking a knowing smile.

----------


## Haval

> "*My name is Gabriel. I am Karl's fledgeling.*"


Rachel will grin to see Gabriel's hesitency.'You are new aren't you? Hello Gabriel. How are you finding all this?' Rachel will leave it for him to decide whether she was referring to Elysium or his new status. In her view it spoke well of Karl that he'd brought Gabriel along.

After Alejandro mentioned the Sheriff, 'That would be a different kind of problem. As far as I know we have nothing against each other.'

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Gabe: 

"You're thinking of a domain, which is like your own personal territory that everyone needs to respect," Anna replied, "the Prince has to grant that and not everyone has one; but almost everyone has a haven of their own, a place they can hide during the day and won't be disturbed.  Sunproofing your place is a good start." 

She frowned when Gabe mentioned blood addiction. 

"Hmm... not exactly, though addiction is part of it," Anna said, "the blood bond is a kind of love or infatuation.  So yeah, you can still get addicted to vitae, but on top of that, if you drink from the same kindred too often, you'll become infatuated with them, you'll want to do anything to keep them happy... Anything.  So, drinking vitae from another kindred is bad, only do it as a last resort." 

Anna nodded when Gabe mentioned the Beast coming close during feeding. 
"Yeah, it comes close when you're feeding, or like... when you meet another Kindred for the first time, or if you get injured or there's a lot at stake, or when you're too hungry and some mortal gets sliced open and starts gushing blood all over the pavement," Anna said, "basically whenever your stress level gets too high, the Beast tries to take over.  Oh yeah, fire.  The Beast _really_ doesn't like fire, and it'll try to run away from it.  Try lighting a match next time you're by yourself, you'll see.  Err, do it in a park or somewhere that won't burn easily." 

"Maybe mention it to Karl that you're planning to go hunting on your own and you'll call him if there are any issues.  He'll probably be happy you're taking initiative," Anna said, "you'll probably want to start at the Rack, which is like.. the slang word for the best common hunting grounds."
Anna lists a few of the neighborhoods that are open for feeding.

The Main Event: 
"We should probably start with the Sheriff," Anna said, "no point in going to the Prince if the Sheriff doesn't want her as a Hound."

----------


## Bennosuke

*The Main Event*

In reply to Rachel's question, the newly Embraced vampire's face actually blushes slightly; a reflex that all others at the table would have to spend Vitae to achieve. "*I... uh, well I'm glad not to be dead,*" Gabe replies flatly, a smirk creeping up on his face after a moment to imply levity in his statement. Despite this, you can see that he is slightly uncomfortable, his emotions worn on his sleeve in the way only a mortal or a brand new Fledgeling could. 

**************************************************  ************

*Anna and Gabe*

On drinking Kindred blood Gabe replies, "*That is... well that is very good to know. I mean, I kinda assumed it was frowned upon, but I didn't realize there could be other consequences. Thank you.*"




> Anna nodded when Gabe mentioned the Beast coming close during feeding.
> "Yeah, it comes close when you're feeding, or like... when you meet another Kindred for the first time, or if you get injured or there's a lot at stake, or when you're too hungry and some mortal gets sliced open and starts gushing blood all over the pavement," Anna said, "basically whenever your stress level gets too high, the Beast tries to take over. Oh yeah, fire. The Beast really doesn't like fire, and it'll try to run away from it. Try lighting a match next time you're by yourself, you'll see. Err, do it in a park or somewhere that won't burn easily."


"*Yeah, I kinda always got that sense being around Karl, that he didn't like fire. Makes sense,*" he replies, nodding in a way that told Anna she had a rapt audience. 

In regards to neighborhoods for feeding, he asks, "*Well you mentioned Domain. Do you guys have any area specifically for feeding; like that is your own?*"

----------


## Haval

Rachel enjoys Gabe's reaction if only for the novelty value. He would grow out of that. Otherwise she is sympathetic. 'You were dying then? I think not dying is something we can all get behind.'

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

No, most neonates dont have a domain, Anna said, lots of people stake out an area but domains are recognized by the Prince, so youll have to do something to get one awarded.  I wouldnt worry about that just yet do you know about boons?

----------


## Bennosuke

*The Main Event*

Gabe winces at this, his eyes averting Rachel's gaze. First they go to Karl, a familiar and telling glance that the Mekhet recognizes as a call for help. Then Gabe's eyes drop to the table. "*Yeah, something like that,*" the man says in reply, his voice heavy and slightly pained. 

Perhaps sensing the tension, Alejandro quickly speaks up, "*Very well. I am glad we had this chance for everyone to meet. So moving forward, Anna and Karl will reach out to Nova, and then the Prince. Then you will let Rachel know if you have the go ahead. Does that sound correct?*" 

**************************************************  *********************

*Gabe and Anna*

Gabe nods his head slightly, a hesitant affirmation. "*Yeah,*" he starts, "*they're like promised favors or something. Karl explained it to me once, while I was... still alive. Kindred need money less over time, so they trade each other in boons, right?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Gabe:
Thats right, Anna said, I just recently was granted a domain, and it took a bunch of favors and a dead prince to do it.  So, you know, its not easy and probably takes a little luck, but its possible.  Id worry about getting independent and choosing a covenant, first.

Main event:

Sounds good, well let you know either way, Anna said, thank you for putting this together, Alejandro.

Once the meeting ended, Anna pulled out her phone to send a Pulse to Dagnostino.
Blood farm project is progressing.  Will team up with Lady Stardust for first trial, a small neonate party at Elysium.  Lady Stardust will be in charge of guest list, and hosting, to maintain neutrality.  Let me know if there are any questions, otherwise will keep you informed.

----------


## Haval

> Gabe winces at this, his eyes averting Rachel's gaze. First they go to Karl, a familiar and telling glance that the Mekhet recognizes as a call for help. Then Gabe's eyes drop to the table. "*Yeah, something like that,*" the man says in reply, his voice heavy and slightly pained.


Rachel will nod at that. 'Then I'm glad that you're still here' she replies sincerely. She's not actively trying to make Gabe uncomfortable but sometimes the temptation was difficult to resist.

To Alejandro, 'And if either Nova or the Prince decides against this? I've never met her but she doesn't strike me as someone who can be easily talked into doing something she doesn't want to do.'

----------


## Bennosuke

*Anna and Gabe*

Gabe rises from his chair, a look of satisfaction on his sallow face. "*Thank you for being willing to help Anna,*" he says, a mortal sincerity in his eyes, along with a mortal's willingness to make direct eye contact, "*I really appreciate you.*" For a moment he starts to extend an arm, as if he can't decide to offer a hand shake or go for a hug, but then the Fledgeling thinks better of it, stuffing both hands into his jacket pockets. He adds quickly, "*Maybe you would be up for taking me hunting some time? It might be good to see how another vampire does it. Maybe not tonight, Karl made sure I fed before coming, but maybe we can go tomorrow?*"

(OOC: Happy to start wrapping this up as well)

**************************************************  ****************************




> To Alejandro, 'And if either Nova or the Prince decides against this? I've never met her but she doesn't strike me as someone who can be easily talked into doing something she doesn't want to do.'


The Deava's eyes harden and he replies coolly, "*Well, I guess we will have to cross that bridge if we get to it.*" His eyes dart quickly to Karl and Anna. 




> Sounds good, well let you know either way, Anna said, thank you for putting this together, Alejandro.


Alejandro smiles and replies, "*It was my pleasure,*" adding, "*I will always do what I can to help my allies and our beautiful city,*" in a rehearsed oratory manner, directing the speech towards Anna and Karl and almost completely ignoring Gabe and Rachel. 




> Rachel will nod at that. 'Then I'm glad that you're still here' she replies sincerely. She's not actively trying to make Gabe uncomfortable but sometimes the temptation was difficult to resist.


"*Thanks,*" Gabe says curtly nodding his head, and offering an attempt at a friendly smile. 

As things wrap up, Alejandro will rise from his seat and thank each vampire individually for coming again, moving hastily with Gabe. He will lead Rachel away from the table, heading for the Elysium main entrance. As he navigates the fog, he will say under his breath, "*Well, I think that went as well as could be expected. I hope it all works out.*"




> Once the meeting ended, Anna pulled out her phone to send a Pulse to Dagnostino.
> Blood farm project is progressing. Will team up with Lady Stardust for first trial, a small neonate party at Elysium. Lady Stardust will be in charge of guest list, and hosting, to maintain neutrality. Let me know if there are any questions, otherwise will keep you informed.


It is not until about 15 minutes later that Anna gets a reply. However, it is not The Prince who replies, but the young Tony D'Agostino. His message reads, "*The Prince has urgent issues to attend to, and may be unavailable for the next few nights. He appreciates your update, and gives your plan his full approval, as long as he can review the guest list. Will talk to LS about that.*"

----------


## Daishain

Karl says his goodbyes, though privately he's dreading meeting up with Nova. He suspected that woman would make things incredibly difficult over a decision that wasn't actually hers...

Turning to his childe once they are away from the others, he simply asks, _"Your impressions?"_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Gabe:
Anytime.  Just remember you have eternity now, no need to rush like a mortal. Anna said.

Hunting tomorrow?  Should be ok, maybe later in the evening.  Ill let you know if something comes up, Anna said.

Pulse:
Hi Tony.  Yes, I heard.  Looks like you will be busy for a few days, let me know if there is anything I can do to help.  Please convey my wishes to the Prince for a safe trip.

To Lady Stardust:

Prince is supportive, but wants to review the guest list first.  He (or Tony, his progeny), will contact you.

----------


## Haval

Rachel is amused at being ignored by Alejandro. He was easier to deal with when he wasn't directing his charisma straight at her.

After the others had left she'll reply to Alejandro. 'We had to start somewhere. I really should ask Karl if the rumours about his past are true.' And there was the other business. She'll speak quietly, 'So, about Ivy. To the extent that that's possible I'm going to look into ways to Mekhet-proof my Haven. He's interested in whatever you might be up to for the same reason anyone in the Circle would be. Presumably he's reporting directly to Mother Blackstar. Do you intend to do anything about that?'

----------


## Bennosuke

*The Main Event*




> Karl says his goodbyes, though privately he's dreading meeting up with Nova. He suspected that woman would make things incredibly difficult over a decision that wasn't actually hers...
> 
> Turning to his childe once they are away from the others, he simply asks, "Your impressions?"


Though Gabe was a fresh faced and newly Embraced Fledgeling, he had worked with Karl for years. He keeps pace with Karl, his gaze fixed forward. Only a slight grin on his face bellies the fact that he even heard Karl's question. Under his breath, Gabe replies, "*She seems smart... I think I might actually like her. Seems more reliable than Aisling anyways.*" Then his countenance darkens slightly and he adds, "*I don't think I like Alejandro though. Salesman type; all BS.*" He glances back to Karl, to see what his master thinks of his appraisal. 




> Pulse:
> Hi Tony. Yes, I heard. Looks like you will be busy for a few days, let me know if there is anything I can do to help. Please convey my wishes to the Prince for a safe trip.


The reply comes quickly, the recently embraced neonate clearly comfortable with the technology. Tony's response reads, "_Will do. Keep things locked down while we are gone. Going to be relying on you guys and Nova to hold the peace. The Prince thinks things might get... exciting._" 




> To Lady Stardust:
> 
> Prince is supportive, but wants to review the guest list first. He (or Tony, his progeny), will contact you.


Lady Stardust grins at this, and for once it is hard to parse whether or not the expression is sincere. "*Very good. I will put something together and get it out to you both when I have time.*" 




> After the others had left she'll reply to Alejandro. 'We had to start somewhere. I really should ask Karl if the rumours about his past are true.' And there was the other business. She'll speak quietly, 'So, about Ivy. To the extent that that's possible I'm going to look into ways to Mekhet-proof my Haven. He's interested in whatever you might be up to for the same reason anyone in the Circle would be. Presumably he's reporting directly to Mother Blackstar. Do you intend to do anything about that?'


Alejandro seems unsurprised, maybe even unimpressed with everything Rachel is telling him, but he smiles and nods his head as she speaks. "*You might be safest moving in with the Hounds... assuming we get there. Both are Shadows with the ability to discern if someone is using the blood to hide. And, from what I hear they built themselves a fancy and secure new Haven after theirs was burned down when they deposed Gorman.*" 

But he waves Rachel's concerns away, replying, "*Lady Blackstar has been gunning for me for half a decade now. And to be quiet honest, I'm gunning for her too. Maybe it's just my opinion, but I don't think she's committed to The Circle. She uses our Covenant as a power base to serve her needs. We'd be better off with a different Primogen.*" Alejandro's eyes shift left and right, his voice hushed despite whatever mystic privacy measures had been ensured by Elysium. 

**************************************************  *************

*Anna and Gabe... time warp*




> Anytime. Just remember you have eternity now, no need to rush like a mortal. Anna said.
> 
> Hunting tomorrow? Should be ok, maybe later in the evening. Ill let you know if something comes up, Anna said.


"*Sounds good,*" Gabe says with a nod, his eyes earnest and optimistic, "*Just let me know.*" With that, the two return to the group, joining the others at the table with Alejandro and Rachel.

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods, "Then we agree, about both of them. For all his postering though Alejandro has been useful, on many occasions he has brought us information that proved critical. But he is playing his own game, he wanted us to know those things because it serves his purposes. Just like he wants Rachel on our team because it would serve his purposes. So far what we know of his personal goals have at least not been in opposition to ours, but there is no guarantee how long that will remain true."

"In this case I would guess that he is attempting to use Rachel to gain more influence within his own clan, much like he was using Aisling. Since this would weaken blackstar, who has been a thorn in our side for a while..."

"Remember though, Alejandro may be more of a player than most, but there are very few kindred that do not have their own political game to play. In dealing with our kind it is safer to always assume that there is some manner of agenda involved in their actions and words."

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Yeah, that's what I got,*" Gabe says, still keeping his gaze forward, barely allowing a nod in agreement. Then a grin crosses the Fledgeling's face and he turns his head to Karl, "*So, are you actually going to take her in?*" clearly asking about the Witch, Rachel.

----------


## Haval

*Alejandro*

On securing her Haven, 'I'm sure those two would have a few ideas. In the meantime, I'd at least like to know about it if Ivy or anyone else is taking too much of an interest.' As it was perhaps too late to worry about it Rachel is choosing to be practical. 

'I would say most of the Circle is well aware of your disagreement.' Rachel wasn't from around here but had been in San Francisco for more then long enough to pick things up. 'Speaking hypothetically of course, you may be correct about our illustrious leader. Some might say there's an advantage to having someone so...focused in charge though, even if the rest of us only benefit as a byproduct.' If they were talking about it she might as well she how open he was willing to be.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

To Tony:
Exciting how? Anyone or groups in particular we should focus on?

The next time Anna is alone with Karl: we dont necessarily need to invite Rachel into being a Hound and joining the coterie, we could do one or the other, or both, Anna said, especially with the Prince out of town, if she helps maintain the peace, it would go a long way to convincing both him and Nova.

----------


## Daishain

Karl states to Gabe, _"We'll see, we have a few things to look into first. After all, no doubt she has an agenda too. Best to find out something of what that is before taking her into the fold."_ He shrugs, _"But assuming she's clean enough, or at least dirty in a useful way, I'm thinking yes. She has very valuable skills and abilities, and seems trustworthy enough."_

Elsewhere with Rachel he says, _"True, but if she does not get approval to join the hounds, chances are the prince will not approve of her joining our coterie. After all, we are privy to information that he doesn't want anyone not among the hounds to know about... Not that we actually require his permission for that part, but it is a reasonable concern."_

----------


## Bennosuke

> On securing her Haven, 'I'm sure those two would have a few ideas. In the meantime, I'd at least like to know about it if Ivy or anyone else is taking too much of an interest.' As it was perhaps too late to worry about it Rachel is choosing to be practical.


Alejandro shrugs at the statement, and opens his mouth to say something, but suddenly seems struck by an alternative thought, and he closes his mouth slowly. He leans towards Rachel, eyes suddenly devoid of all forced charm, and smile replaced by a sneer. "*You have not been to Mother Blackstar's haven in Napa, have you?*" he asks, voice filled with suspicion and something like accusation. North of San Francisco by about an hour, Napa is most well known in mortal circles for its rolling hills and wineries. Perhaps Rachel is familiar with the rumor that Mother Blackstar owns a large property in Napa Valley, where she grows vines that feed on vampire blood and conducts her own private pagan rituals. He continues with disgust, "*She... protects her haven in a most... formidable way. Maybe you have heard of the plants she grows, created by some dark Crone ritual which she keeps secret from all other in our covenant. But... if you need to learn more about how to protect your Haven, she may be able to help.*" The words come off his tongue as if they taste of battery acid. 




> 'I would say most of the Circle is well aware of your disagreement.' Rachel wasn't from around here but had been in San Francisco for more then long enough to pick things up. 'Speaking hypothetically of course, you may be correct about our illustrious leader. Some might say there's an advantage to having someone so...focused in charge though, even if the rest of us only benefit as a byproduct.' If they were talking about it she might as well she how open he was willing to be.


The sneer on Alejandro's face quickly distorts into a full fledged grimace of rage at Rachel's comment. He rises from the table, and for a moment it looks like he might lose control to the Beast. But Alejandro stops well short of Frenzy. "*I would politely suggest you do not know what you are saying,*" he says quickly. Then almost to himself he adds, "*After what I have been trying to do for you,*" 

Alejandro steps away from the table, not bothering to tuck in his chair. Over his shoulder as he walks away, Alejandro calls, "*Have a good night Rachel. We'll talk again soon.*" 




> To Tony:
> Exciting how? Anyone or groups in particular we should focus on?


Tony's pulse reply reads, "_... Probably best to talk in person. Pulse is secure, but my Sire told me not to trust it._" 

*Spoiler: [email protected]:*
Show

Assuming we are wrapping this up, and with the understanding that it is still early in the night, please let me know if there is something you plan on doing with your character next.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

To Tony : Can we meet tonight then?  Id like to have time to prepare.

----------


## Bennosuke

Tony's next reply comes back a little more slowly. After a few minutes Anna receives, "_Uh... maybe later in the night? I am going to be busy for a while helping my Sire get things in order for his departure. My phone says sunrise is at 6:13. Maybe we can meet around 5:30-45? Your Haven is just down the road so you should be able to get home quickly._"

----------


## Thundercracker

> Tony's next reply comes back a little more slowly. After a few minutes Anna receives, "_Uh... maybe later in the night? I am going to be busy for a while helping my Sire get things in order for his departure. My phone says sunrise is at 6:13. Maybe we can meet around 5:30-45? Your Haven is just down the road so you should be able to get home quickly._"


Sure Anna replied to Tony.  That left half the night.

She sent Karl a note: shall we follow up on the leads from last night?

----------


## Haval

'I have never been.' Rachel will state that plainly to head off what Alejandro seemed to be implying.'I've heard the stories about those plants of course, but I'd say building a Haven fit for a Witch Queen lacks subtlety and breeds the sort of overconfidence that will get you into trouble. Look what just happened in New Orleans.' Whatever the circumstances of her end, presumably no vampire that old would expect to die at the hands of mortals.

Rachel will otherwise meet Alejandro's little tantrum as impassively as she could. She had meant to leave a space for the man to give an actual salespitch. _Mother Blackstar is mostly a little terrifying and definately cares only for herself, but in what way are you any better?_ It was true that an older vampire who might owe you a debt was always an improvement, but she found the hypocrisy irritating. She can feel own Beast rising in response to be being challenged but she knows better then to let it off the leash. She can only regard Alejandro with a certain amount of contempt that she is very practiced at not showing on her face. 

In response to his parting words she'll answer calmly, 'Same to you Alejandro. Please call me if you need anything.' _Presumably if there is any point to this at all then we need each other you arrogant ********._

----------


## Bennosuke

While Anna is waiting for Karl's reply, she gets a text message; a regular old cellular text, as opposed to one via the Pulse. At first Anna does not recognize the number until she starts to read the message. It's Mort, the police officer that Karl sometimes used and who Anna had called a few nights ago. The text is the list of reliable contacts who might be able to help her take down MS13. The text includes two police officers; one Brandon Tran, and another Simon Fisk, as well as a Judge Trevor Marshall. 

The texts finishes with a reminder not to do anything "too stupid", and not to mention that Mort provided the names to anyone.

**************************************************  *******************

As Alejandro quickly walks away, fading into the haze created by Elysium, his voice comes almost like a whisper on the wind, "*We'll talk soon.*"

(OOC: Rachel's next plan)

----------


## Thundercracker

> While Anna is waiting for Karl's reply, she gets a text message; a regular old cellular text, as opposed to one via the Pulse. At first Anna does not recognize the number until she starts to read the message. It's Mort, the police officer that Karl sometimes used and who Anna had called a few nights ago. The text is the list of reliable contacts who might be able to help her take down MS13. The text includes two police officers; one Brandon Tran, and another Simon Fisk, as well as a Judge Trevor Marshall. 
> 
> The texts finishes with a reminder not to do anything "too stupid", and not to mention that Mort provided the names to anyone.
> 
> **************************************************  *******************
> 
> As Alejandro quickly walks away, fading into the haze created by Elysium, his voice comes almost like a whisper on the wind, "*We'll talk soon.*"
> 
> (OOC: Rachel's next plan)


*Anna Wu*

"What names?" Anna replied to Mort.  She made a note of them, but getting the hospital up and running would be her first priority.  

*Spoiler*
Show

what does anna need to do to get the blood shipped out?

----------


## Haval

*Alejandro*

If Alejandro's plot against Blackstar worked out and Rachel could stay sufficiently useful to him perhaps none of this mattered. If she could stay close enough to him perhaps he would owe her. But after the last exchange Rachel will try to work out what she knew about Alejandro anyway. If he was likely to lose control of himself again at some point perhaps she could see if she could find some leverage if there was anything there to be had.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


What does Rachel know about Alejandro's age, lineage or background before he came to San Francisco. 

Int 3 + Politics 2
(5d10)[*3*][*9*][*4*][*4*][*2*](22)
Any 10s
(5d10)[*9*][*1*][*8*][*4*][*2*](24)

Need to look into Blackstar's plants anyway for Sophie. Is Blackstar's Haven something Rachel can just show up at unannounced?




*Mother Blackstar*

Rachel had never been to Mother Blackstar's haven before so it wasn't exactly a lie, but since Alejandro had brought it up... Given everything that was going on with him Rachel's habit would have been to keep her distance for the Crone Primogen. Still, if Rachel actually ended up meeting with the Prince it wasn't as if she'd be able to keep the arrangement from Blackstar. Perhaps she could present herself now as looking to be a more productive member of the Circle so that her appointment might be less of a surprise if it happened. Anything that she could gain from Blackstar herself would only be a bonus, and besides, she did intend to honour her deal with Sophie if she could. Even aside from whatever was going on with those vines, Blackstar was a more powerful user of cruac then she was, so she could only hope to learn what she could from someone like that.

*Spoiler: Message to Mother Blackstar*
Show


Given recent events I realise I have been avoiding my responsibilities with the Circle. Keeping myself apart from everyone will only get me so far. I would like to make myself available to you if you can ever find a use for me. If you want to discuss this in person I will meet you where ever you need me to be. 

 

Perhaps there was no harm in asking.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Spoiler: OOC: Anna*
Show

The WP use brings Anna down to 4. The three dice were very worthwhile and she nets 3 successes thanks to the ten again. 




As she leaves Elysium, Anna's thoughts drift to her responsibilities at the hospital. There would likely be many things needed to get the blood supply up and running. She would need to plant ghouls or corrupt employees who could select and draw blood from patients... eventually they would have to come up with a system to avoid excessive exsanguination from any given patient.

Then there was the question of preserving and extracting the blood to safely bring to Elysium! This was really the subject that Anna's mind dwelled on most heavily. Though there were medical procedures for preserving blood, this was costly and time consuming, and it was unlikely the psychiatric hospital had the scientific capacities to accomplish the task! And this brought Anna's thoughts to The Kindred of the Lancea Sanctum. She was familiar with the rumor that they had means of preserving blood in objects. Victor had even mentioned he might be able to talk to someone for Anna. This was probably the most important and most difficult task to accomplish, but would likely be most vital in creating an industry from the psychiatric hospital. 

Such strange dark topics of thought always made Anna feel weary, and somehow removed from her humanity and the woman she used to be. For a moment there is a deep longing to connect with the mortals from her prior life; Katie and maybe even Daniel. Both of whom she likely owed a phone call to. 

Mort's reply disrupts Anna's pondering. It reads, "_Thanks. Good luck. Don't do anything stupid._" 

**************************************************  *************

The more Rachel thought about it, the more she realized how little she knew about Alejandro; had that been intentional on his part? He was a Daeva, and Rachel was pretty sure he had mentioned having lived for a little over a half century. But she was not clear on where Alejandro had come from or what his exact lineage was!

It is almost ten minutes before Mother Blackstar's Pulse response pings on the cellphone. Rachel can almost hear the Primogen's deep, almost rhythmic voice as she reads the message. "_Rachel my child, nothing to apologize for. You were at last night's Sabbath, and it was a pleasure seeing you then! Please don't be troubled by such things. You are a promising new member to our dark circle. Is there something I can help you with? I will always be happy to advise you if there is something on your mind!_" 

Rachel was very familiar with how Blackstar seemed to live up to her name as "Mother". She always seemed to take on a nurturing and supportive demeanor around her flock, but was also know for her anger and what some would call a "spiteful" or even "vengeful" spirit towards those she felt had betrayed her trust.

----------


## Daishain

Karl responds simply, _"Seems like a good use for the rest of the night, though I did promise Gabriel something as well."_

To tony he sends a message, _"I recognize the prince is preparing to leave. I need to formally introduce my childe to him however. Would he prefer to squeeze us in tonight or delay the matter until his return?"_

----------


## Bennosuke

Tony's Pulse response comes back quickly reading, "_Come by tonight. I think Anna was going to come a little before sun up anyways. May as well just come with her. Guess you're not with her now?_"

----------


## Daishain

_"We're nearby each other, but separated a short while ago. And certainly, we can all come together."_

To Gabriel he states, _"Well now, I hope your ready, because the prince will be accepting your introduction tonight."_

----------


## Haval

There was a chance that Alejandro was only a little older then her, but it wouldn't be wise to rely on that. Rachel will make a mental note to ask Sophie about him at some point. Perhaps the Invictus might know something useful if anyone did but she'd have to deal with that later.

*Reply to Mother Blackstar*

_'Oh I don't consider attending the Sabbath to be an obligation :) With the new Prince coming in I would like to be useful to the Circle if anyone has ideas about moving against us. Even if I'm being overly paranoid I notice that between the Brujah and whatever happened to the French woman, things have been getting exciting lately. I have no attention of being staked out somewhere to see the sunrise just because I lack anyone to watch my back.'_ The Brujah thing she had just heard about, but there was every chance Blackstar was already aware.

_'If you have no work for me at the moment Mother I'll be happy to adapt, but in the meantime I have decided to look into upgrading my Haven to something more comfortable and secure. Any advice you could give me would be appreciated.'_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna texted both Daniel and Katie how they were, and if they were up for a quick call, just to chat.  She mostly wants to connect with them and see how they're doing.  

She then checked the hospital's capabilities to find out what kind of blood storage facilities they had, what it would take to expand their capabilities, and also started researching what it would take to acquire or set up a blood bank, or multiple blood banks, in the city.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Karl and Gabe*

Gabe's eyes go wide when Karl mentions the plans for later that evening. But then a grin spreads across his face and he replies. "*I'm ready... or I think I am. Anything I need to know? Like am I supposed to kneel, or kiss his rings, or something?*"

**************************************************  **********

*Rachel*

Again it seems like Rachel is left waiting for an extended period of time before Mother Blackstar's reply comes. When it finally does it reads, "_Well, there is always work to be done my dear. Why don't we meet some time to discuss._" 

Blackstar was of course not giving Rachel much to go on; making the neonate work, no beg to do work for her. 

**************************************************  ***********

Daniel does not reply immediately, but Katie's text comes back within less than a minute. Her text reads, "_Can talk. Just got back from the firing range. Was gonna shower then go get food. Wanna join?_" 

As far as Anna knows, the Psychiatric hospital is unlikely to have any capacity for storing blood. Her contacts inform her that as a "stand alone hospital", they are unequipped to treat patients when they are medically unstable, and can only be admitted if they have minimal medical (non-psychiatric) needs. If patients at the hospital become very unwell, they get transferred to one of the local acute hospitals.

----------


## Thundercracker

Sure, Anna replied to Katie, I will stop by and pick you up.

Seeing as she now had lady stardust more or less on board, extracting and storing blood at the hospital was less of a concern, so Anna started looking into blood banks and donation drives, and how to set up her own.

----------


## Haval

> *Rachel*
> 
> Again it seems like Rachel is left waiting for an extended period of time before Mother Blackstar's reply comes. When it finally does it reads, "_Well, there is always work to be done my dear. Why don't we meet some time to discuss._" 
> 
> Blackstar was of course not giving Rachel much to go on; making the neonate work, no beg to do work for her.


Rachel has no problem letting Blackstar have her fun. She didn't necessarily have to go along with it, so Rachel had no problem hearing out whatever offer she chose to make. _Well then. I'm at your disposal for the rest of tonight. Would you rather I drive to Napa? I believe I know roughly where your place is._ And visiting Napa would allow her to raise her genuine interest in the matter of the plants.

----------


## Bennosuke

About five minutes later, Anna gets a reply that reads, "_Great! I'll hop in the shower and see you soon._" This is followed quickly by a second, "_Made us a reservation in about 40 minutes._" She includes that the reservation is at a Shanghainese style restaurant that was well frequented by Anna and Katie's family; though it wasn't the sort of place you would normally get a reservation. 

A quick search on Anna's phone brings up a number of organizations and private companies that were capable of setting up mobile blood drives. One particular company, "Blood for Life" catches Anna's eye for seeming to toe the line between being well reviewed and legitimate, and a potentially corruptible for profit organization. In large colored letters on the main page is a link that reads, "Contact us to set up your donation or drive!" 

Included on the page are quotes such as, "We come to you, and regularly set up drives at schools, hospitals and fairs", "We supply to Red Cross, The American Heart Center, or any other blood bank that you choose!", and "We can set up regular drives as frequently as you need!"

Perhaps Anna could set up a meeting with whomever runs the company... and perhaps this would be a good time to call on Victor's skills with mind control!

**************************************************  ************

It takes almost another fifteen minutes before Mother Blackstar's reply. It reads, "_Tonight? I suppose I can make time for you dear. How about in a few hours around 4am._" That would be plenty of time to get home from Napa before sunrise. However, a second text comes, "*I am in the city tonight. Here is my address,*" providing Rachel with an address for a home in Pacific Heights, one of the wealthiest neighborhoods in San Francisco, and one that traditionally belonged to the Invictus!

----------


## Haval

Rachel agreed to meet Mother Blackstar later that night. She quite liked the idea of having a secure Haven in a place that was relatively anonymous to other Kindred. The fewer people who knew where she chose to sleep the better. On the other hand, after ten years in San Francisco, having the resources to afford a Haven like that would make a nice change. 

She'll spend some time looking up the address on her phone to see if it was close to property that was owned by any other prominent Kindred. Mother Blackstar had not seemed to care but perhaps it was better to visit somewhere in Invictus territory without attracting the wrong kind of attention. There was also the matter of what Blackstar was doing in Pacific Heights in Invictus territory in the first place.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Does Rachel know anyone specific who might live near to Blackstar's address so she can try and avoid going near them.

Int 3 + Politics 2
(5d10)[*4*][*6*][*1*][*3*][*7*](21)
Any 10s
(5d10)[*2*][*2*][*6*][*2*][*5*](17)

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna uses a company account to find out what she needs to set up a blood drive and where the proceeds will be sent.  

She makes a note to look into equipping the hospital with blood storage facilities and purchasing a blood bank (or more than one), and whether it makes sense to affiliate them with the hospital.  

In the meantime, she heads out to meet up with her cousin.  Anna activated blush of life before her meeting, to avoid arousing suspicion.

----------


## Bennosuke

Rachel pulls up google maps and begins to study the neighborhood. As the name might imply, Pacific Heights is a neighborhood literally on a hill, providing those wealthy enough to live there with views of the bay, the Presidio park, and several other neighborhoods of San Francisco. 

Sophie's apartment is not too far from Blackstar's, but admittedly not knowing many Invictus, Rachel is not sure she knows anyone else who lives in that neighborhood... though she knew that ex-Prince Gorman had lived there, and his haven had been raided and raised when he was deposed and brought to final death. 

**************************************************  *********

Anna uses the account to schedule a meeting with the CEO of "Blood for Life" (OOC: I will leave it up to you as to whether or not it is in person or over the phone). They will need to discuss logistics and cost, but it might be an opportunity to start bending the organization to her needs. 

(OOC: Anna is down to 8 BP)

Katie steps out of Anna's old apartment before she has even finished pulling up to the place. She is wearing a white button-up blouse and a black skirt, clearly dressed up beyond her usual hoodie and jeans, and i wearing makeup. She's dressed up to go out tonight! She walks swiftly to the car, clutching a black knock-off gucci purse and lets herself into the passenger seat. "*Thanks for picking me up,*" she says with a warm smile as she gets in, "*good to see you.*" Anna catches a whiff of her perfume, something floral and elegant; also a new touch.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Hey, youre looking snazzy, Anna said, howve you been, feeling good?

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Good,*" Katie replies, and by her tone and smile you might actually believe it despite everything that's happened to her. She reaches over and squeezes Anna's shoulder as they pull back out onto the road adding, "*Missed you though. Haven't seen you in a night or two. What have you been up to?*"

As Anna is beginning to drive, her phone lights up. Text from Daniel. It reads, "*Hey Anna, what's up?*" ignoring everything that Anna included in her last message. 

Katie glances over at Anna's phone and says, "*Is that Daniel?*" with a girlish sort of excitement, "*I didn't realize you two were still seeing each other!*" She gives Anna a knowing mischevious grin.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Just busy with work, Anna replied, some personnel moves, boring stuff.  Were not seeing each other; hes engaged to marry someone else.

Ann shut her mouth before she said anything else, she didnt want to dump her personal problems on her cousin.

Have you heard from your mom? Anna asked.

----------


## Bennosuke

Katie's eyes go wide when Anna mentions that Daniel is engaged and she replies, "*Really? Oh no!*" Her face gathers genuine concern and she seems to be studying Anna for signs of distress. Before Anna has time to reply, Katie lets more questions escape, "*When are they getting married? Have you met his new fiancée? Are you okay?*"

In regards to the question about Celestine, Katie shrugs uncomfortably and replies curtly, "*A little.*"

----------


## Haval

So was Blackstar borrowing one of Gorman's old properties? Or had the old Prince gifted it to her officially. Rachel had to wander if the Invictus were aware who might be living in their neighborhood. After briefly deliberating whether she wanted to be the person to draw their attention to it if they didn't already know, she'll send the address to Sophie to find out if she was aware of who was living there.

----------


## Bennosuke

Sophie's reply comes, "_Mother Blackstar, isn't she your Primogen? Spooky woman, isn't she?_" This is followed by a second Pulse message that reads, "_Yeah! Rumor has it that the ex-Prince granted her domain in the Heights, though he honestly seemed to hate the Crone. He was a fickle bastard of a Prince, so who knows._"

----------


## Thundercracker

> Katie's eyes go wide when Anna mentions that Daniel is engaged and she replies, "*Really? Oh no!*" Her face gathers genuine concern and she seems to be studying Anna for signs of distress. Before Anna has time to reply, Katie lets more questions escape, "*When are they getting married? Have you met his new fiancée? Are you okay?*"
> 
> In regards to the question about Celestine, Katie shrugs uncomfortably and replies curtly, "*A little.*"


Not gonna lie, its not exactly fun, but he and I arent good for each other, and I cant force him to stay single forever, Anna said.

You want to tell me about it? Anna asked.

----------


## Haval

> Sophie's reply comes, "_Mother Blackstar, isn't she your Primogen? Spooky woman, isn't she?_" This is followed by a second Pulse message that reads, "_Yeah! Rumor has it that the ex-Prince granted her domain in the Heights, though he honestly seemed to hate the Crone. He was a fickle bastard of a Prince, so who knows._"


_'Which suggests that he felt he owed her big time for something. And the Invictus doesn't have a problem with this now Gorman is gone?'_ 

It was entirely possible they wouldn't be able to do anything about it even if they did.

----------


## Bennosuke

When Anna finishes talking about Daniel, she turns to her cousin with a look of concern and sympathy. "*I'm sorry,*" she says, reaching over and squeezing Anna's shoulder. She adds, "*I'm happy to talk about it anytime if you like. It sounds... rough.*"

On the topic of her conversation with Celestine, Katie replies, "*Oh... nothing interesting.*" But she answers with discomfort in an almost avoidant manner. Her eyes dart to the window, and quickly she says, "*Ooh, we're almost here! Let me know if you need help looking for parking. There's a lot just past the light if you don't mind paying.*" She points up ahead to a blue flag with the letter P on it with an arrow pointing into an open lot.

**************************************************  **********

Sophie's reply message reads, "*The Invictus were bent pretty hard around Gorman's finger. I know you didn't really experience his reign, but he was pretty brutal. Let's just say it was his way or the highway, if you know what I mean.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

Yup, lets go, Anna said.  She parked quickly and walked with her cousin over to the the restaurant.

Anyway, this whole thing with you house sitting is supposed to be about you, Anna said, how are you doing, how are you feeling?

----------


## Haval

> Sophie's reply message reads, "*The Invictus were bent pretty hard around Gorman's finger. I know you didn't really experience his reign, but he was pretty brutal. Let's just say it was his way or the highway, if you know what I mean.*"


_I'd say I saw more then enough to take your word for it. But presumably any arrangements made with Gorman are now over. Unless anyone is worried about him getting back up again :)_ Rachel wouldn't discount the possibility.

_Anyway, I'm going to pay a visit to Mother's Pacific Heights address in a few hours. If one of your lot decides to take issue with my even being in the neighbourhood then I may be obliged to call you._

----------


## Bennosuke

Anna's question stops Katie in her tracks. For a moment she just looks at Anna, her brown eyes slightly glassy. But then a broad and beautiful smile spreads across Katie's face, her cheeks taking on a rosy pink vitality that Anna might not ever be able to imitate, even with her tricks of the blood. "*My life was turned completely upside down,*" she  says in reply, "*and I never could have thought I would experience or could survive such... horrors. But Anna, I am starting to get better; well as much as I can I suppose. I don't know if I feel like the old me, but... I'm getting better, and I have you to thank for that Anna.*" Katie's smile cracks, and for a moment it looks like she is going to be defeated by tears, but instead she rushes forward and throws her arms around Anna. Her face in Anna's shoulder, Katie says, "*I couldn't do this without you. Thank you!*" 

**************************************************  ***********

Sophie's reply reads, "_It shouldn't be an issue. You're allowed in another's territory as long as you aren't feeding... so just don't be stupid._" 

But then a few moments later, another reads, "_Still might be smart to move quickly though._"

----------


## Haval

Rachel will reply. _Then if I run into anyone I promise not to be the one to start anything._ The last part of Sophie's answer wasn't exactly reassuring, but Rachel wasn't that worried. She would probably take a taxi though rather then using her car.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna didn't know how to respond to her cousin's sudden emotional outburst.  She awkwardly patted her on the back. 

"Me?  I didn't really do much of anything," Anna said, "I just opened a door or two, you're the one who walked... or... is walking, through." 

She waited for the hug to finish before she spoke again. 

"You can't go back to the old you anyway, she didn't know how the world worked," Anna said, "the new you is going to be a little bit more..."

More what, older? wiser? more prepared?  

"Well... more," Anna finished with a grin.  
"Shut up, I'm no good at this sort of thing," she added with an eye roll.

----------


## Bennosuke

Sophie simply replies with a winky face emoji. 

(OOC: Does Rachel do anything before heading to Mother Blackstar's?)

**************************************************  ***********************

Anna waits for the hug to finish, but it seems to never come, and so she is forced to start talking. When Anna finally finishes, Katie makes a noise that is somewhere between a sob of happiness and a chuckle. She pulls her head back, arms still around Anna but so the two can look each other in the face, and her eyes are glistening with held back tears. "*I'm not sure I am either,*" she says, and her lips pull back into the most beautiful grin. _How could anyone not love this girl? How could anyone have done what they did to her?_

(OOC: Anna recovers a point of WP for this moment of love and humanity with her blood relative.. now at 5/6) 

Katie finally releases her cousin and says, "*Let's go in.*" She hastily turns from Anna and begins almost speed walking to the restaurant. She's almost all the way through the door of Shanghai Kitchen when Anna catches up to her, and is talking to the host in embarrassingly broken Chinese by the time Anna is through the door. 

But something catches Anna's eye. The host turns and points to a table, where Uncle Henry and Aunt Celestine are sitting. The two look up to catch Anna's eye, and it is clear they are just as surprised as she is. Katie's eyes go narrow, an anxious and forced smile on her lips. "*Uh, surprise!*" she says.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna stopped still for a second when she saw her aunt and uncle, then she turned to Katie with a feeling of something that felt recognizably similar to pride.

A good old fashioned family dinner? Anna asked, what a good idea, this should be fun.

She smiled at her cousin, then led the way to the table. 

Hello uncle, auntie, she said as she sat down, its been too long, how have you been?

Katie probably suspected there was some tension between herself and her stubborn, wayward ghoul, and through the best of intentions, had brought the two of them together.  This was going to be fun.

----------


## Haval

Rachel will find somewhere to park close to Pacific Heights. Before calling for an uber to take her the rest of the way she'll take the opportunity to do some googling on Lucy's behalf. The plastics industry was not something she'd ever expected to find herself researching but this was California wasn't it? There was probably all sorts of tech companies operating out here.

She didn't quite know where to start but there was likely to be two options. One was to go via the Invictus and see what they might want in return for doing her a favour. That might be as simple as asking Sophie directly, but until Rachel had something on Blackstar's vines she'd prefer not to owe Sophie any further. The alternative was to see if she could find someone she could manipulate without stepping on an other Kindred's toes. There was a lot she could get away with if she could find the right person to dominate, but really Lucy was asking for so very little. Only a foot in the door of the right company.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Rachel is from before Google and so doesn't have any Computers, but she can probably handle the basics

----------


## Daishain

_"Nothing quite like that, though there is some protocol to observe."_ Karl lectures Gabriel on what he needed to know. He'd mentioned much of this before, but making sure it stuck was a good idea.

He also sends a text to Anna, _"I have been asked to introduce Gabriel to the prince at the same time as your meeting with him later tonight."_

----------


## Bennosuke

As Anna approaches the table, she can see that Celestine looks very unwell. Black heavy bags have burrowed under her eyes, and the flesh of her face seems to have sucked itself up into cheek and jawbones. Henry stands up from his chair as Anna approaches, a big smile on his face. "*Niece,*" he calls her affectionately, hurrying her to the table adding, "*We haven't started ordering yet. What a surprise! Katie didn't mention you were coming.*" 

"*Hello Anna,*" Celestine says flatly from her seat. Her eyes are cold and half mast, and it's hard for Anna to say whether it is from distaste or Vitae withdrawal. She adds coldly, "*Long time no see.*" 

Katie comes sidling up after Anna, the same nervous look at her face. "*Sorry,*" she says, "*I... I just thought it would be nice for us to have dinner all together.*"

Uncle Henry tells her not to apologize, clearly not picking up on the tension in the air. 

Anna gets Karl's text that reads, "I have been asked to introduce Gabriel to the prince at the same time as your meeting with him later tonight."

**************************************************  ***********************

Google searches bring up the names of a number of chemical engineering and plastic manufacturing companies. Rachel finds a few that are located within the Bay Area, but nothing beyond what would otherwise be expected. Most of the companies have "Contact Us" links for inquires about employment. 

Rachel gets the biting feeling that most of what she is finding are things that Lucy could easily have found herself. 

**************************************************  ***********************

Gabe is clearly appreciative of all of the information provided by Karl. He nods his head and Karl can tell just how excited his childe is. Then he says, "*Well, I guess I can dress up a little for it... never been the most fashionable or anything. Anyways, what do you want to do till then? Any other way we should prepare?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna* 

Anna replied to Karl: I dont have a meeting with the prince and I said I would try to hunt with Gabe tomorrow.  What time is his presentation?

Great, Im famished, Anna said, this was a great idea Katie.

Long time no see, Anna said to Celestine, how have you been?
As far as Anna was concerned, there was no tension.  Celestine knew she was in the wrong for yelling at her after Anna saved her daughters life, and her own life.  She could put herself through as much hell as she wanted, but Anna knew it was only a matter of time she fell in line and apologized or died, whatever came first.  Shed definitely be looking to follow Celestine in the toilet perhaps though, to offer her what she needed to stay alive. 

When the tea arrived, Anna moved quickly to pour. 
Please drink, auntie, she said quietly.  Oh, this entire dinner was going to be delightful.

----------


## Bennosuke

Karl gets Anna's reply message, "_I dont have a meeting with the prince and I said I would try to hunt with Gabe tomorrow. What time is his presentation?_"

(OOC: See my prior post as well)

**************************************************  ************




> Great, Im famished, Anna said, this was a great idea Katie.


A smile of relief crosses Katie's face almost immediately, but then she anxiously looks over to her mother. Celestine's expression has not changed. She stares at Anna with a hungry coldness. "*Good, I'm starving too,*" Katie says hurriedly. She rushes to sit down, leaving a spot for her cousin to sit next to her mother. Still oblivious, Henry leans over and gives Katie a big hug when she sits down; very American!

When Anna greets her aunt, Celestine replies, "*Unwell. I have been waiting to hear from you and it seems like it has been such a long time.*" Her words are frigid and filled with something like venom. But behind this, Anna can see the familiar hunger. Her eyes are those of a starved addict, and her fingers twitch and fidget in an anxious and expecting sort of way. 

Even Henry can't be oblivious to the tension. His eyes go wide as they dart between Anna and his wife. Then no one says anything till the tea comes.

Anna's use of blood allows her to hold the tea down, but it tastes like motor oil on her tongue. Celestine says nothing in reply, but takes a tepid attempt at the brackish brew. Anna can see that she too gains no pleasure or sustenance from the tea, and the entire time Celestine's eyes stay on her. After several moments of dead silence, Celestine says, "*Anna, how have you been?*" but her eyes seem to say many many more things.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Oh, hopefully you feel better soon, Anna said, her voice full of concern, yes it really has been a long time, hasnt it.

She sipped the tea and it settled in her stomach, an out of place extra volume that didnt belong, but she smiled anyway.  

Ive been extremely busy, as usual.  I didnt realize you were waiting for me to call; if there was anything important I thought you would call me, Anna said, I guess Ive lost track of time with everything going on.  Maybe there was a miscommunication.

There was no miscommunication.  Anna had been explicit.  This woman who had married her fathers brother would learn her place, even if they did have to keep up appearances in front of the family. 

At any rate, if Ive done something to offend, I guess theres only one thing to say, Anna said.

She looked straight at Celestine. 

Im sorry, she said.  The words Celestine would have to say to her if she ever wanted a drop of vitae again.  Truth be told, Anna was already looking forward to gifting her a decent amount in the restroom later, but first things first.

----------


## Daishain

Karl responds to Anna, _"No? Tony seemed to think you would be there. Or was your meeting with him? And he stated we should come with you without mentioning a time, so other than a vague idea of it being this morning I do not know"_

----------


## Haval

> Google searches bring up the names of a number of chemical engineering and plastic manufacturing companies. Rachel finds a few that are located within the Bay Area, but nothing beyond what would otherwise be expected. Most of the companies have "Contact Us" links for inquires about employment. 
> 
> Rachel gets the biting feeling that most of what she is finding are things that Lucy could easily have found herself.


Nevertheless Rachel will take note of the contact details of these companies in case she needed them later. Perhaps it would be easier to do this through the Invictus, but it didn't hurt to plan ahead.

Afterwards, she will call an Uber to take her to Mother Blackstar's place in Pacific Heights.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Karl responds to Anna, _"No? Tony seemed to think you would be there. Or was your meeting with him? And he stated we should come with you without mentioning a time, so other than a vague idea of it being this morning I do not know"_


Yes, meeting is with Tony.
Anna sent Karl the time and location of the meeting .

----------


## Bennosuke

Celestine says nothing as Anna talks. Her eyes remain fixed and cold, while a jumpy nervous light plays across her face. When Anna apologizes, her pencil thin eyebrows raise in disbelief. Speaking through her teeth she replies, "*I believe you Anna. Thank you for your apology,*" even though each word seems to pain her. She lets the response sit for a long moment as she takes a deep breath in and out. Then she adds, "*Maybe we can talk together later tonight... just you and I?*" Her desperation is written all across her face, destroying any attempt at a poker face. Celestine was in deep Vitae withdrawal. Whatever shield of pride Celestine had was nearly fully crumbled into ash. 

Henry and Katie watch on in silence. 

Breaking the silence momentarily, Anna's phone buzzes with Karl's reply, "N_o? Tony seemed to think you would be there. Or was your meeting with him? And he stated we should come with you without mentioning a time, so other than a vague idea of it being this morning I do not know_"

**************************************************  ******************

Rachel takes the the Uber from the bottom of the hill up into Pacific Heights. The entire trip takes less than 10 minutes and the driver seems rather confused as to the purpose of the order. However, based on his fawning manner, he likely cares too much about his rating to protest. 

The car lets Rachel out in front of a relatively inornate house, nestled at the top of the hill. It is designed in the Dutch Colonial Revival fashion with white brick and a tiled gambrel roof. Though the three story building is rather unassuming, it would be a lot of property for a single vampire, and from the entrance Rachel can see a nearly hidden third floor terrace that is alive with greenery. 

The house has it's own basement garage and driveway, and two chestnut brown wood doors form the entrance, staring down on a short stone stairway with rectangular porthole eyes.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Of course, well sort it out, Anna replied, but lets eat first, I know Im starving, and Im sure everyone else is hungry too.

Anna smiled, first at Celestine, then at Katie and her uncle.

----------


## Haval

Rachel will only smile at the Uber driver and tell him that she was having car trouble.

Outside the house there didn't seem to be anyone else around but she won't hang about for long enough to make sure. If Rachel was in Mother Blackstar's position she would likely have Ghouls to look after the place, so she'll briefly check to see if there were any signs of light coming from inside before she knocks.

----------


## Bennosuke

Celestine's eyes remain cold hollow pits. Perhaps she still harbored that much resentment, or perhaps the hunger had just scooped out her capacity for any emotion. Both Katie and Henry smile back, though there is a nervous tension in their eyes and over the table. 

"*I hope everyone is hungry,*" Henry says, clapping his hands together and desperately trying to affix a jovial smile to his face, adding, "*this place is soooo good.*" Within moments he has called a waiter to the table and begins to order nearly half of the menu, perhaps something not unfamiliar when Henry has the family all together. 

Once the waiter is gone, he turns to Anna and says, "*Well, thank you so much for taking care of Katie.*" Again there is a nervous expression on Henry's face, but based on how he was glancing at his wife, Anna got the sense that maybe Celestine was not happy with the new arrangement. "*I hope you two are having a good time.*" He was still speaking like Katie was a child, like she didn't really have a voice at the table. 

(OOC: BTW, is Anna intentionally not replying to Daniel?)

**************************************************  *********

Light seems to pour from every window of Blackstar's haven. But rather than being warm and inviting, it seemed more like a warning, saying, "_This place is occupied, and none should dare trespass!_" However, no matter how long Rachel stays watching, she sees no sign of movement from within.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Good. Seems like Im always hungry these days, Anna replied. 

She smiled, then gave Katie a wink so her parents couldnt see. 

Umm.. I dont know.  Katie, are you having a good time? she said.

She looked down at her phone. 

Hey just got surprised with dinner with the fam, hope alls good on your end she replied to Daniel while Katie answered.

----------


## Haval

Rachel wondered what would happen if she was nosy enough to have a look round outside the house. Would leaving the designated path get her into a lot of trouble? Regardless, she has no reason to take any chances at the moment. She'll walk up to the door and knock or ring any doorbell.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*It's been a... breath of fresh air,*" Katie says, giving Anna warm and appreciative smile. She glances to her parents, and hastily adds, "*Not that I don't enjoy staying with you both; it's just been... good to be with Cousin Anna for a little bit.*" 

Celestine remains still, almost as if she hadn't heard her daughter speaking, though Henry gives an empathetic nod and pats Katie on the shoulder lovingly. 

Daniels reply comes, "*Uh, nice I guess. All good here.*" Very curt, though Anna had been the one to initiate the text conversation. 

**************************************************  ********

It takes a few moments before Rachel hears the sound of movement from within the building; the sound of footsteps coming down and toward the entrance. A jowly and bespectacled man opens the door. His wispy thinning hair may once have been blond and curled, but now sits flatly on his pink scalp in a gelled sort of comb over. He is wearing an outdated but well tailored dark grey pinstripe suit, and Rachel gets the sense that he might be an out of time English gentleman from the last turn of the century. He smiles at Rachel warmly, looks her once over, and says, "*Are you Rachel my dear? We've been expecting you!*" His accent only confirms the superficial expectation. 

Rachel can smell the blood on him, but his heart is still beating; Ghoul.

----------


## Haval

'I am.' Rachel will hand the man her coat. 'Does anyone ever try to get in here when you're not expecting them?' 

She was amused at the man's pose of being an English butler, but she's not sure whether she believed it.'So...how long have you known Mother? I had no idea she'd been to England.'

----------


## Bennosuke

At Rachel's first question, the man chortles in a jolly sort of way, his voice high and nasally. He replies, "*No, not normally I suppose. Though to be honest, I'm not sure we have many visitors in general.*" He chuckles again at this as he ushers Rachel in, offering to take her coat if she was wearing one. 

But to her second question, the butler seems to deflect, "*Please follow me upstairs. The Mother will be hosting you in the living room. You may call me Graham, though my full name is Graham Jones.*" 

The two finish their ascent up the tiled stairs into a modern and minimalistic though stylishly decorated living room. Angular chrome lamps fill the room with a warm orange glow. Chic couches and lounge chairs gather around an ovular glass coffee table. The only hint that this is the domain of the pagan shaman lord of a blood cult is a rather vicious looking painting that hangs on the far wall, as big and wide as a modest dinner table. The painting; or maybe it's a doctored photograph is nearly black and white, with muted tones of green and purple and a rouged pink. It depicts a tangle of human bodies entwined, clawing and binding together. The mass is almost formless, with one headless body blending into the next. It is hedonistic, it is sensual, and yet it is somehow grotesque. After a few moments study you realize that small details; bleeding wounds, stretched flesh and the like are hidden throughout the orgy, and that one could spend hours plumbing the picture for more!

But Joanna is interrupted from her study by Mother Blackstar's voice. "*Welcome,*" she says in a way that seems to carry her voice to fill the entirety of the room. At some point Graham has disappeared, and the vampire has entered. Though at almost all Kindred events, the Primogen is normally seen in her dark green velvet robes, tonight she is dressed in a more... comfortable attire. Her short yellow hair is well manicured, and no longer crowned in a wreath of holly and rose vines. Her top is a cream colored cashmere turtleneck, matching her navy colored wool slacks. "*I apologize that I have no sustenance to offer you, but I am sure you will make yourself comfortable my child,*" she says, stepping away from the painting and slowly towards Rachel.

----------


## Daishain

Karl considers his words before answering Gabe, _"Well first of all, be glad it is no longer Gorman who would be receiving you, that one would've insisted on a grand showing. D'Agostino is much more casual towards such things. This would be more like an introduction to an important executive, formal, but not pompous. A declaration of fealty is traditional, but in this case I think a simple declaration of your loyalty to the Prince's authority would suffice."

"That doesn't mean you get to relax just yet though. First impressions are quite important here, and he will test your resolve, perhaps even more so than he would others, because if you're seen as too weak you might be considered a liability for one of his hounds. He may try to incite your beast to a rage, or into blind fear, or both. But so long as you can remain respectful without cowering, you will be fine."_

----------


## Haval

Rachel will follow Graham upstairs. The painting was...distracting, assuming it was actually a painting. Rachel was open to the possibility that the image was based on something real but if it was the product of the artist's fevered imaginings she's still curious about where it might have come from.

She'll suppress any brief moment of surprise as Blackstar appears before waving away the offer of food. 'Good evening Mother. Thank you for the offer anyway. I would never say no if it's offered but it's always more fun to feed myself.' Rachel will only take a seat if Blackstar sits down first. 'You know, I'm fond of my bookshop up to a point, but living in a place like this must have it's advantages.' She'll assume that Blackstar was aware of the abandoned bookshop which Rachel used as a Haven. 'How is it living so close to the Invictus?'

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna replied with a thumbs up emoji.  
_cool, will message you later, family fun time._


"So how have you been, uncle?" Anna asked as she put her phone away, "managed to find time to get away from work at all?"

She made small talk and made sure to keep her aunt's cup full.  
"Please drink more auntie, maybe you can flush out whatever has you under the weather," Anna said. 
She hoped to get her aunt to the restroom, where they could perhaps occupy the handicapped toilet, or lock the door to the ladies room for a feeding.

----------


## Bennosuke

Gabe takes in his Sire's words with a deep focused interest; nodding his head with brow knit. "*That sounds good,*" he says, his voice touched with relief. He takes a moment, his face belying deep thought in a still easily readable, mortal sort of manner. Then he says with academic seriousness, "*I notice D'Agostino... I mean Prince D'Agostino is always suited up. Should I... you know, like dress up?*" But before Karl can reply a devilish grin spreads across the man's face and he adds, "*I mean, do you usually go dressed like that?*" the question posed in a manner clearly meant to offer playful critique of Karl's preferred garb. 

**************************************************  **********

Mother Blackstar's forward progress slows, though the mask like expression of warmth remains fixed on her face so that it felt like Rachel was being stalked by a corpse or a statue or maybe a mannequin. Elders were like that; the farther they got away from their living days, the more trouble they had appearing... well not dead! But the Primogen stops at a tall velvet wingback chair, and takes a seat. She lifts an arm to Rachel, indicating that she should do the same. "*It is not easy to be honest,*" Mother Blackstar replies to the question, "*but I do it out of necessity rather than preference.*" She folds her hands in her lap, and for a moment Rachel catches sight of the dirt under her nails and buried into her cuticles. She continues, "*The Circle is the smallest Covenant in San Francisco, and I remember when we were actually persecuted in this city.*" Rachel is not sure just how long ago that must have been, but has perhaps heard of such terrible times. "*We still struggle with The Spear, and I suppose to a far lesser degree with The Dragons.*" Her face twists up in slight anger, perhaps the first real sign of emotion that Rachel has caught tonight so far. She adds with a hint of mirth, "*So I find it... important to try to build strong ties with The Prince, his cabinet and the powers that be... even if some of our members find my methods distasteful.*" Rachel gets the sense she knows exactly who those "members' might be. 

**************************************************  **********

Daniel's reply simply reads, "_TTYL_", but at least it came quickly. 

To Anna's question Henry replies, "*Oh, busy busy.*" With a playful grin that shows yellowed teeth he adds, "*Got to make enough money to take care of everyone. You know how expensive the city can be!*" He takes a loud slurping sip of his tea and leans back in his chair, starting to become more at ease. "*How about you Anna, how is work going? Things are prosperous?*" he asks warmly. 

At Anna's request Celestine takes a long sip of her tea, but the expression she makes once finished makes Anna think the tea might come back up. Her face turns slightly green, but the same dull expression never leaves her face, and she continues to stare at Anna with a numb sort of hunger.

----------


## Daishain

*"I have been known to dress up for formal occasions, and yes, you should smarten up for this meeting. I'd suggest a simple suit and a tie, but it should fit well. Come to think of it, do you have one that its properly fitted? I think we have time to visit a tailor if not."* Karl asks.

----------


## Haval

Being around Blackstar was a little unnerving but Rachel wasn't unfamiliar with the feeling. Her Sire had been the same way. She'll take a seat.

'I was honestly curious about your neighbors. I feel like most of them would have the sense not to irritate you directly, but if I were them I might be curious to what goes on in here.'

She'll then answer Blackstar's point with a smile. 'As for the rest, I can see the sense in all that. If possible I only have a problem with people who already have a problem with me. Aside from perhaps the Spear I'd say we could stand to live with the others when we have to.' Rachel had to wonder if Blackstar had any problems with the Dragon in particular.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Good, good, Anna replied, prosperous, preposterous, a little of both.  Very busy, as you can imagine. Its good to see everyone.

Im going to run to the bathroom real quick, hopefully the food will be here when I get back, Anna said.

Would Celestine get the hint?  Hmm.
Even if she didnt, Anna would scout out whether there was a handicapped room or a changing room with a lock, that would be ideal.

----------


## Bennosuke

A familiar look of embarrassment spreads across Gabe's face. "*Uh, I got a suit... but I don't think it's gonna impress anyone. You know the one, it's grey and got that hole in one of the elbows. You know, there wasn't too much reason to get dressed up for our work. It's not like we ever kept things formal in the office.*" He gives Karl a warm smile that says, "_Sorry, whatcha gonna do!_" 

Gabe's face screws up for a quick moment, then as if struck by an idea he asks, "*Are you guys... I mean are WE even supposed to dress like mortals? Isn't it supposed to be all leather and trench coats?*" He grins as he points out Karl's "detective" coat. 

(OOC: No right or wrong answer in how you answer here, I kinda consider this world building from Karl's point of view)

**************************************************  *********************




> 'I was honestly curious about your neighbors. I feel like most of them would have the sense not to irritate you directly, but if I were them I might be curious to what goes on in here.'


Lady Blackstar shrugs at this, but a smug grin spreads across her lips. "*I think the Invictus are too proud to be seen showing any curiosity into what we do,*" she says, leaning forward to add coyly, "*even if you can tell they desperately wish they knew.*"

The Primogen nods her head thoughtfully at Rachels additional comments. She pauses for a moment before speaking, still as a statue, only inhaling right before she speaks to provide her vocal cords with the necessary air. Clasping her hands together she says, "*Well, I'm glad you came here tonight Rachel, but as I do have other responsibilities to attend to... perhaps we can cut to the chase?*" Nothing about her voice is impatient or unfriendly. 

**************************************************  **********************

Celestine's head follows Anna as she rises, though her eyes remain glazed and distant. 

(OOC: Perhaps a Manipulation + Socialize roll would be fun here)

----------


## Daishain

Karl chuckles, _"After a visit to Elysium you think there's a universal standard? For the most part Kindred wear what they want, as mundane or outlandish as they prefer. I wear this coat more often than not because its eminently practical for our line of work."

"But this is predominantly a business meeting, which means I think a new suit is in order. Come on, lets get you fitted."_

----------


## Haval

Rachel will nod thoughtfully. She was only curious. Perhaps Blackstar was wrong to be so relaxed about living here but Rachel had to respect the confidence.

'Yes, the point.' Rachel will make her pitch. 'I'm looking into getting a larger Haven. Pacific Heights may be a little too ambitious at the moment but something like this is certainly worth aspiring to. I have what's left of my Sire's funds and getting more shouldn't be that difficult but I thought I'd check to see if I could be of any use to the Circle first. Even if there's not much money in it having people who might owe you a favour is a decent substitute.' Hopefully this would make the news of Rachel joining the Hounds not too surprising whenever Blackstar finally heard about it. 'If you don't have any work for me at the moment then so be it. At least you're aware that I'm looking. If I should come across anything interesting I can always keep you informed.'

----------


## Bennosuke

Gabe grins and says something that Karl has heard him repeat many many times throughout their relationship, "*As long as you're buying boss.*" Of course they had always pretended to be partners, but even when Gabe was a Ghoul there was no doubt as to who was in charge, and Karl had always held a tighter grip on the money. 

(OOC: I don't want to drag things out, but I have an idea of how I can make something out of this boys night out shopping... if you want. If you do, what sort of a place is Karl going to? Otherwise, we can skip ahead)

**************************************************  ********

Mother Blackstar stares at Rachel in silence for a long moment, remaining absolutely motionless. Maybe she was appraising the younger vampire, or maybe she had found some way of reading her thoughts! Finally she speaks, her voice hushed but sharp, "*Do you know where Sausalito is? It's just North of the city, across the Golden Gate Bridge. It is technically outside of The Princes Domain as well, though the unaligned that live there act like they have their own little court.*" She says this last part with more than a hint of disdain. "*I was contacted by one such Kindred,*" she continues, "*a woman who calls herself Duchesse Oleander of all things. She fancies herself a worshiper of the Old Gods like us. She said she had something she wanted to show me... I think in hopes of gaining my favor, and perhaps entrance into our Covenant. If you are willing, I will give you her address, and you can go on my behalf.*" Blackstar's cold blue eyes study Rachel from behind her masklike emotionless countenance, waiting for an answer.

----------


## Daishain

_"Yes yes, now let's go"_ Karl heads for the car and soon enough both of them are driving off into the night.

----------


## Haval

If Mother Blackstar could read her mind then Rachel, and for that matter Alejandro, was likely in a lot of trouble. But in that case perhaps she would have done something about Alejandro a long time ago. 'I believe I passed through Sausalito when I first arrived here.' Given the distance she had travelled to get here she couldn't not cross the Golden Gate bridge the first time she came to San Francisco. 

'This Duchesse has _something_ to show you? That seems awfully vague if she wants to encourage you to meet with her. Did she give you any details or do you have any reason to think that she has ulterior motives for wanting to see you?'

----------


## Bennosuke

Celestine simply stares blankly at Anna. A quick glance around affirms that at least no one else "got the hint". Without the ghoul following her, Anna is forced to make an unnecessary march to the bathroom, wasting a few minutes in a greasy little white room that smelled like mortals in the worst sort of way. 

When Anna returns to the table, the first course of plates has been laid out; taro cakes and dumplings and a few other small plates that would have once had Anna salivating. Henry and Katie have already begun shoveling food onto their bowls of rice, though Celestine seems to mostly just be studying the cornucopia. Henry looks up from his bowl with a grin and says only half-apologetically, "*Sorry! We haven't started yet, but were just... well getting ready. I'm sure you understand.*" 

For a moment Anna catches an unnoticed glance from Celestine. There is a desperate and fearful hunger in the woman, like the wild eyes of a starving rabbit caught in a trap. Katie and Henry seem too busy with their bowls to notice. 

**************************************************  ******************

Karl drove his Fledgeling down into the Financial District, fortunately not too far from Elysium. This part of San Francisco was all modern styled skyscrapers; buildings with white columns, glass front panels fifteen feet high, and ornate finishings. It was a little late for the businessmen in their pinstripe suits and leather briefcases to be out and about, but not too late for where Karl was taking Gabe.

Wingtip was a spacious and rustically decorated shop that catered to the wealthy twenty-something business men who pushed large sums of money in the Financial District. It sold expensive imported clothes, fine leather goods, cigars, shaving and grooming products; everything that an elitist WASP wanted to purchase (at a fine upcharge) to make sure he was better dressed and better smelling than all the colleagues he loathed. 

Mortals had access to the main floor, and the basement where the shoes, hats and umbrellas were on display. But no Kine patron was aware of the second floor; a special shop lovingly called by its owner "Sartoria Del Obitorio". The Sartoria was unsurprisingly heavily frequented by The Invictus, as well as some well to do Ventrue. Its owner, Giuliano Caraceni, was an ancient Kindred immigrant who found his way to San Francisco at the end of World War Two. He was one of the city's few Toreador. Turned in his early twenties, he was supposedly the proud prodigy of a famous tailoring house in Rome. Giuliano was handsome, vain, and hot tempered. Most Kindred came to him for his bespoke outfits, which had long ago branched far away from just suits and tailored shirts, to the strangest and most macabre fashion that a vampire of any gender could design. It was not unusual for the narcissistic Kindred to show up to public Elysiums in their latest commissioned couture. But even the pre-made ready-to-wear garments produced by Caraceni were of the highest quality, and would be sure to garner approval from those "in the know". Of course it was well known that the new Prince, Nicholas D'Agostino, was one of his greatest patrons, and Caraceni had only become more sought after since his rise to the throne. And of course, the cost of a Sartoria Del Obitorio suit was always something to consider, for Caraceni only took payment in Boons. 

It takes too long to find a parking spot, and Karl and Gabe are forced to march several blocks to reach Wingtip, and though the shop looks closed, two well groomed and dressed ghouls are standing outside smoking cigars. The cherry of their smokes light their chiseled jaws and well kept hair. One, a blonde who looks like a French fashion model from the 90s, heroin chic in a slim cut blue pinstripe eyes Karl and Gabe as they approach. His eyes appraise the two Kindred with a disdain that should be out of place for a Ghoul to use with a Kindred and he says haughtily, "*Can I help you?*"

(OOC: Wingtip is a real store in San Francisco... and I think I am going to have A LOT of fun with this scene)

**************************************************  *********

(OOC: Depending on how Rachel were to arrive in San Francisco, she may not have had to cross the Golden Gate. SFO, the airport for San Francisco, is South of the city, while The Bridge connects San Francisco to the North Bay where I grew up. That said, maybe she drove down from Portland or Seattle? And it would not be unheard of for her to have had other reasons to have crossed out of the city into Marin County)

"*She made it sound like it was some artifact, or item of power. I think she was hoping to win my favor,*" Mother Blackstar says in reply. With little concern she adds, "*I don't think she would be nearly stupid enough to plan some sort of ambush. I am way too powerful for that pack of unaligned, and she would be smart enough to know if she did try something, she would draw the wrath of my Covenant. Such an act could even possibly draw the wrath of the new Prince; if he knew what was good for him, D'Agostino would strike down any such attack on the Kindred of his city.*"

----------


## Daishain

Karl responds, _"My childe here is in need of a proper suit for a business meeting with the prince later tonight. He'll need to be fitted with something appropriate. Should your master be interested enough to care, let him know that it is the Prince's hound, Karl Bauer, asking for these services."_ The Mekhet sighs, _"And since we're here I may as well ask after a new suit of my own, I'm going to be in the public eye far more often than I am used to."_

Aside, to Gabriel he mutters, _"Brace yourself, Caraceni is... interesting to say the least."_

----------


## Bennosuke

Blonde turns to his companion, who perfectly fits the description of tall dark and handsome. "*Go tell the boss,*" he commands with a hasty annoyance, adding, "*see what he wants us to do.*" Tall Dark and Handsome gives Karl and Gabe one last evil look before sighing and rushing into the shop. 

Blonde takes a long puff of his cigar, blowing the dark smoke out in Karl's direction. He grins, showing perfect pearly teeth, then waving the cigar at Karl and his trench coat like a wand says, "*And who are you supposed to be?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

(Was there at least a handicapped bathroom?) 

Ah hah, my plan worked, Anna said, . She rummaged around in her purse for a second, then glanced up to Celestine when the others werent looking. 
Anna makes a motion with her head at Celestine towards the restroom.  If any of the others notice or care that she is leaving again, shell make an excuse that she left something there.

----------


## Daishain

Karl fixes him with a stare, _"I've heard two of your predecessors make basically the same joke over the decades. It wasn't funny the first time either."_

----------


## Haval

'I would like to think that no one would be stupid enough to try anything against you, but in my experience I can't rely on someone being smart.' Rachel is aware of the irony of her saying this out loud at the moment. 'You're probably right though. And if not I will be happy to look into it for you.' Rachel isn't that worried. She assumes that she'll be able to handle any problems she might have with this Oleander woman. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Yeah, everything I know about SF is coming from Google Maps. I was going to assume she got to California overland but I suppose she could have got there by air in stages.

----------


## Bennosuke

Perhaps to Anna's delight or perhaps to her chagrin, there are two private bathrooms, neither one gendered, each containing a dingy seated toilet, a sink, and an underpowered air hand dryer. 

Celestine catches Anna's not so subtle gesture, her eyes suddenly brightening with recognition. "*Oh,*" she half says, half announces, "*excuse me one moment. I... uh, am going to the bathroom.*" 

Of course, both Henry and his daughter also pick up on Anna's not so subtle comment, and as Anna mumbles about the thing she left, Henry calls out, "*Well, take your time you two... I guess.*" He gives Katie a nervous grin, whose face turns bright red, flushed with embarrassment. 

**************************************************  *

Karl's statement has its exact desired effect. Blonde's mouth opens wide, his eyes dilating with shock. He manages to get out, "*Oh, my... my apologies sir,*" and keeps his mouth shut till his companion returns. 

Gabe grins at his sire, admiration glowing on his face. 

The door to Wingtip finally opens up, after many long moments of silence. Tall dark and handsome sticks his head through the door and says, "*The Master will see you now Mr. Bauer.*" He pulls the door open and even manages a bow before inviting Karl and Gabe in. He leads the two through the well manicured luxury store to a dark oak door that would look more appropriate in an English countryside cabin. 

Up a flight of stairs, and Karl and Gabe find themselves standing in Caraceni's Sartoria Del Obitorio. The shop is a low ceilinged room lined with shelves filled with books; though a closer look shows that they are books of clothe samples. Clusters of mannequins are gathered throughout the space, decorated in opulent gowns and tuxedos that would be fitting a 1930s galla. The figures are turned to face each other, gathered as if to portray mortals gathered in conversation over cocktails and champagne. 

Giuliano Caraceni stands in the middle of the room, where Tall Dark and Handsome rushes to greet him. He is a slender man embraced in his late twenties, with dark curls heavily greased and coaxed into a modern version of a pompadour. His mustache is black, pencil thin, and equally greased. His eyes are like two black buttons. His suit is a charcoal grey so dark that it almost reads as black, made of Donegal tweed with flecks of red, like the tiniest beads of blood, matching his dark crimson ascot. The suit is double breasted, with wide peak lapels that give the man an angular, almost spider-like appearance. He moves like the eldest of Kindred, graceful like an apex predator but completely inhuman.

"*Welcome Hound Bauer,*" he half says, half announces, as though there were an audience. Caraceni's voice is unusually high pitched, reedy and nasally, completely discordant with his appearance. He strides forward, arms outstretched. "*What are you wearing,*" he scowls, not afraid to hide his dissatisfaction with Karl's appearance. Then he turns his attention to Gabe, coming forward to pinch the man's cheeks as if he were a child, "*And this must be your Fledgeling? What brings you here tonight?*"

**************************************************  ********

"*That would be much appreciated,*" Mother Blackstar says, a cold grin spreading across her lips. She rises from her seat, "*I can help arrange the meet up... though I suspect she will not be pleased with our... substitution. And while I would not consider her dangerous, it would be best if you go prepared. What other information can I give you?*"

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods to Carceri respectfully, _"Gabriel here is to be introduced to the Prince tonight. Events forced our hand on the timing and unfortunately we are not quite prepared. He is in need of suitable attire before the night is out. Of course I thought of you."

"I am also in need of something more suitable for my new position when representing the prince in court, though that request bears less of a time constraint."_

----------


## Haval

'If she's honest in trying to impress you I suspect she'll get over her disappointment.' Rachel grinned back. 'Still, are there any members of the Circle out in Sausalito? Or even someone that you happen to trust? It's always nice to have options even if I don't need them.'

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna rolls her eyes as hard as she can at her uncles remark and shakes her head.

When they get to the restroom, Anna makes sure nobody is watching, then ushers Celestine in and locks the door behind them.  
I know what you want, Anna said, as she held up her wrist, but we are going to clear the air first.

I saved your life, I saved your daughters life, and you dare to raise your voice against me, after you asked me for help? Anna said, and then you refuse to apologize for your ungrateful behavior?

You will apologize, now, and you will mean it, and only then, you may drink, Anna said.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Gabriel,*" the vampire says stepping forward, seeming to savor the name on his tongue as he offers a hand for the fledgeling to shake, "*it is a pleasure to meet you. Welcome to my shop, it will be my pleasure to take care of you!*" Gabe does his best to put a friendly grin on and shakes the tailor's hand, offering a well worn pleasantry. 

Caraceni then quickly turns his attention to Karl, clearly more excited about the opportunity to design an entire new garment from scrap. "*Yes, congratulations on your new position! And of course... to be honest, I'm surprised you still wear those old rags. I can make you something far more fitting.*" He waves a hand at Karl's trench coat as if he were wearing garbage held together with duct tape. The tailor's eyes are bright with excitement, his fangs extended as if he were on the hunt. Clasping his hands together Caraceni asks, "*Do you have anything particular in mind? Are we going for something striking, or something that will help you blend in? Oh, you must let me help you redesign your wardrobe! A complete overhaul, yes?*" 

**************************************************  *******************

Mother Blackstar shakes her head. "*All of our Circle stay within the city limits,*" she replies flatly, clearly oblivious to the fact that she has a known Haven up in The Wine Country, adding, "*It is safest to stay within the protective walls of our... gilded cage, so to speak. However, I have had dealings with some of the Kindred outside of our city. I can put you in touch with someone who I suppose I trust... more than others. Though I would remember, this still does not mean you can trust them at all!*"

Blackstar studies Rachel's face here, clearly trying to take measure of the young vampire, and how much she can be trusted. 

**************************************************  ********************

Celestine mutters a dull and confused, "*What?*" as Anna forces her into the bathroom and locks the door. 

Her face remains placid as Anna talks, her eyes remaining glazed and distant almost like those of a domesticated farm animal; like a pig or a cow. When Anna finishes she replies, "*I need your blood Anna.*" Any hint of pride or reserve seems to crumble then and there, and her eyes begin to moisten in preparation of tears. "*I... I can feel myself dying. I think you have poisoned me. I need your blood now. I need it more than food or air!*" She stumbles forward and tries to grab the front of Anna's clothes or the lapel of her jacket.

----------


## Haval

> Mother Blackstar shakes her head. "*All of our Circle stay within the city limits,*" she replies flatly, clearly oblivious to the fact that she has a known Haven up in The Wine Country, adding, "*It is safest to stay within the protective walls of our... gilded cage, so to speak. However, I have had dealings with some of the Kindred outside of our city. I can put you in touch with someone who I suppose I trust... more than others. Though I would remember, this still does not mean you can trust them at all!*"
> 
> Blackstar studies Rachel's face here, clearly trying to take measure of the young vampire, and how much she can be trusted.


'I would say it takes me a while to trust anyone.' Rachel replies. Blackstar's intent was clear here, although she had to wonder if an Elder was even capable of trusting anyone themselves. 'But anyone who can help me out ocasionally deserves the benefit of the doubt.' Rachel is impassive but assumes that Blackstar would take her implication. She's not going to declare her undying loyalty to Blackstar, especially if the older vampire wasn't choosing to force the issue, but Rachel is open to being bought. She will take any contact information that Blackstar is willing to give.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"_Well, at least she's addicted,_" Anna thought, "_but this is useless, I need her functional._"

Outwardly, Anna growled softly, then bit her wrist to make a small puncture, then held it over the sink to let Celestine bend over and drink.  She let the Kiss wash over her, living vicariously for just a moment as Celestine suckled at her limb. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Anna will let Celestine take 1 bp here.


"Enough," Anna said in Cantonese, pulling Celestine back and licking the wound shut.  She ran the water in case anyone was listening at the door. 

"That much will preserve your life," Anna said quietly, "now, understand that two people in your family are alive only because of me, and apologize for raising your voice to me after I saved your only daughter's life." 

She held up her other wrist this time, the promise of more vitae.

----------


## Daishain

*"I'm not looking to make a fashion statement, but blending in isn't quite the right word either. If I'm going to represent the order brought by the prince I should look it."

"As for anything else, perhaps we should discuss that at another time? Gabriel's suit is the item that cannot wait."*

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Very good then,*" Mother Blackstar replies. She pulls her phone out in a speedy well practiced motion and begins typing and swiping through it. A few seconds later Rachel's phone buzzes with a Pulse Message; a shared contact from Blackstar. "*His name is Patrick Richards,*" she says as if reading facts out of a textbook, "*he's a blood doll in Sausolito. Power hungry SF business type who found himself addicted to the bite. Not saying he'll let you have a taste, but he's always desperate for Kindred attention, enough to likely be of use, and he has to know the ins and outs of The Society north of The City. You can probably trust him most because of his... proclivities.*" She gives a mirthful grin then adds, "*You can tell him I gave you his number. I recommend texting rather than calling.*" 

**************************************************  ******

Celestine rushes quickly to Anna's wrist, hands grabbing with a frantic unmeasured fervor. Her mouth finds the gash, and begins pulling at the wound only bled because of Anna's blush of life. Celestine makes a noise like a soft animal grunt. Her tongue works the ragged hole, her eyes closed in a moment of ecstacy. 

Her knees buckle when Anna pulls her arm away, and Celestine sways for a moment, eyes still closed. 

She barely allows Anna to finish talking before she begins protesting. "*It's not enough,*" she says, reaching again for Anna's arm, even as the flesh begins to spontaneously pull itself back together. "*I'm so hungry,*" she moans, "*Please give me more! I need more! I need it!*"

(OOC: Anna is down to 7 BP)

**************************************************  ********

Caraceni takes a moment to study the fledgeling. He steps away from Karl, though the gesture seems meant to be somewhat placating. "*Yes, I can take care of him. Ready to wear is always easy. I have plenty of suits that can be altered easily enough,*" he says, pulling the white red and green tape measurer off of a table. He gestures for Gabe to raise his arms and begins taking measurements, reading them off hastily to the ghoul in the room in zippy Italian. As he works, he continues, "*We can get your childe something... though of course it will never be as perfect as something bespoke, as I'm sure you know. But that takes time.*" He rattles off a few more measurements. The ghoul is taking the numbers down into an ancient heavy leather book that looks to be almost two feet thick. He begins telling Gabe how he wants to dress him; the neonate's eyes go wide and he just keeps nodding his head as if he has any idea what is going on.

"*Karl, we take your measurements too, we decide what we make, and we look at some cloth. You say nothing too bold, but not for blending in? I say a double breasted suit. Peak lapels. Something dark, but luminesce. Classic but dashing. Yes?*"

----------


## Daishain

Karl is wondering what the heck dark but luminescent meant, but he decides not to say anything about that and simply nods,_ "Thank you for the swift attention. As for my suit, I will trust your instincts there."_ He cooperates with the taking of measurements.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Apologize, Anna said, say youre sorry for raising your voice against me, and promise never to do it again.

If Celestine does as asked, Anna will let her take another drink.

*Spoiler*
Show

anna will let Celestine take another blood point, this time from the other wrist.  


Assuming she does as asked: 
Enough, Anna said quietly as she took her hand back and licked the wound closed, now if you can go out there and behave, and convince uncle and Katie nothing is wrong, there will be more, tomorrow or maybe the day after.

Can you do that? Anna asked.

----------


## Haval

'Oh, he's one of those. I'll try not to bully him too much if he's useful.' If Rachel did need to drink from this man it wasn't as if he could stop her. 'If I do leave Richards alone and get hungry, is there anyone out there who would object to me hunting?'

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Very good,*" Cariceni says, clasping his hands together as he stands up from taking Gabe's leg measurements. He takes a few more moments, rattling off the last few lengths he had taken to his ghoul, before patting Gabe on the shoulder and saying with satisfaction, "*Very good.*" The tailor then turns to Tall Dark and Handsome and begins spitting commands in rapid Italian, orders of some kind that the Ghoul rushes to follow immediately, crossing the room and disappearing behind a door. "*My Piccolo will be back in a few moments with some suits for you to try on,*" he says to Gabe. 

Then Giuliano crosses over to Karl, tape measurer wielded in hand as if it were his favored dueling weapon. "*Stand up straight,*" he orders Karl, adding, "*but try to stand naturally!*" The tailor then begins taking measurements. With the ghoul out of the room, Caraceni simply mutters the numbers in Italian under his breath. As he works, he says to Karl, "*Now to talk about cost... this is a business of course.*" The man's dark eyes narrow, giving Karl a glance that says "there will be no bartering here". "*For the two suits, one bespoke the other adjusted; one Major Boon and one Minor. I know the requests. We can discuss them now if you like.*"

**************************************************  *******

Anna can see that the woman's will is completely broken, and this time she is listening. Celestine nods her head in supplication before saying, "*Yes Anna. I am sorry for raising my voice, and I will never do it a again... as long... as long as I can have some more from time to time. I... I need this.*" 

She bends down to take the offered wrist, and again works at the bleeding wound, drinking hungrily (OOC: Anna is down to 6). When she rises, there is a vital color to her cheeks, though her eyes are still glazed from the blissful consumption. An oafish grin spreads across Celestine's face and she whispers, "*Thank you Anna, thank you.*" 

As Anna speaks, a focus gathers in Celestine's eyes. The intelligent and self possessed aunt that Anna knew and grew up with seems to return. "*Of course,*" Celestine replies with certainty, "*There won't be a problem.*" 

Unless Anna has anything more to say, Celestine will follow her out of the bathroom. 

**************************************************  *****

Mother Blackstar shrugs at the question, but shakes her head in the negative and replies, "*I don't think so. He is addicted to the feed... but he chooses to offer his body of his own accord. I can't imagine there being any enforceable hunting domains within the city... but if you do it smartly, I doubt anyone would catch you, and I doubt that Patrick would say anything.*" But she offers a stern, "*Just be smart about it.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Good, Anna replied, then her expression softened.
Oh, I know this is hard for you, its hard for me, too, she said, but sometimes youre so stubborn I have to do this, for your own good.

It doesnt have to be like this though, she said, this is supposed to be a happy exchange, youd like that, wouldnt you?

She gave her aunt-by-marriage a lingering hug, and resisted the urge to bite and take back what Anna had gifted her. 

Now lets go out there and tell uncle and Katie we cleared the air, and everything can go back to normal, Anna said, and if we can do that, well try for a happy exchange tomorrow or the day after, okay?

She turned off the water faucet. 

Assuming Celestine agrees to everything, Anna leads the way back to the table.

----------


## Daishain

Karl takes a breath but nods in acceptance. No doubt that major boon would take up a good bit of his valuable time, but he needed to command respect at court, and his clothing wasn't helping there. _"Certainly, let us discuss the requests."_

----------


## Haval

'Then in that case no one will know I was there.' Rachel said with a grin. 'I appreciate the opportunity to do something useful Mother. I will try and get back to you before dawn.'

*Spoiler*
Show


I presume I have time to do this tonight

----------


## Bennosuke

> Good, Anna replied, then her expression softened.
> Oh, I know this is hard for you, its hard for me, too, she said, but sometimes youre so stubborn I have to do this, for your own good.


Celestine nods her head, then hesitantly says, "*It's just... you're my niece; I am your Aunt. Maybe you don't remember home, but back home that always meant that you needed to show me respect.*" By the end of this a hint of her pride has returned. 




> It doesnt have to be like this though, she said, this is supposed to be a happy exchange, youd like that, wouldnt you?
> 
> She gave her aunt-by-marriage a lingering hug, and resisted the urge to bite and take back what Anna had gifted her.
> 
> Now lets go out there and tell uncle and Katie we cleared the air, and everything can go back to normal, Anna said, and if we can do that, well try for a happy exchange tomorrow or the day after, okay?


But the offer is clearly to much for Celestine and any reserve of will crumbles at the offer of more blood. "*Okay Anna. Yes. Okay.*" 

As the two head back to the table, Henry and Katie look up from their meal. With a big grin on his face, Henry calls out, "*Everything okay back there?*"

**************************************************  ***

Caraceni nods his head with satisfaction. "*Good, let's start with the minor boon,*" he starts. "*There is another tailor... a Kine,*" he says with less than subtle disgust, "*who is taking business away from the shop. He does... what the mortals call Made To Measure. His suits are inferior to say the least. But he's built a reputation for being one of the most exclusive and talented tailors in the city; the Kine have absolutely no understanding of true tailoring.*" His eyes narrow as he says to Karl, "*Take care of his business and we consider the Boon completed. I don't care if you ruin their reputation, or shut him down, or simply kill him. Just take care of it. Do I have your agreement?*" 

**************************************************  ****

"*Very good,*" Mother Blackstar says with a grin. She pauses for a moment, before slowly adding, "*I am glad you joined us Rachel. Very glad.*"

(OOC: Yes. Is there anything you want to do before you go, or in preparation?)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Yuup, Anna said as she pulled a compact out of her handbag.

Everythings fine now, Anna said.  She glanced at Celestine  to see her response and then sat down.  She was really thirsty now, but she would stay with her family to keep up appearances before going hunting ahead of the meeting with Tony.  She might even go for two if she had time.

----------


## Bennosuke

Celestine nods her head in agreement, offering the two at the table a timid smile. "*Yes, we are... good,*" she says meekly, her smile broadening just slightly. 

Henry studies the two hesitantly, but offers his own timid smile and replies, "*Very good then. Well why don't we all enjoy dinner then.*" Anna is satisfied to see that once Celestine takes her place at the table, she seems more herself. She smiles with bright eyes and digs into her food like she had been starving herself for days. 

(OOC: Unless Anna wishes to pursue anything, I am happy to move this to the end of their dinner)

----------


## Haval

'Let's see how I get on first shall we?' Rachel replies with a smile.

If this Oleander had her own contact details she'll make sure she has them before she leaves.

*****

Rachel could go for a quick hunt before leaving San Francisco but she's not that hungry and she doesn't want to waste any time. Having to sleep away from her Haven would be manageable but inconvenient. Instead she'll do what any English tourist would do in California and research Sausalito on her phone. She had lived in San Francisco for a while now, but it wasn't as if she had much reason to leave the city.

Sausalito's wikipedia entry might be interesting in passing but she'll be practical and look for the location of local bars if she really needed to feed while she was out there.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Celestine nods her head in agreement, offering the two at the table a timid smile. "*Yes, we are... good,*" she says meekly, her smile broadening just slightly. 
> 
> Henry studies the two hesitantly, but offers his own timid smile and replies, "*Very good then. Well why don't we all enjoy dinner then.*" Anna is satisfied to see that once Celestine takes her place at the table, she seems more herself. She smiles with bright eyes and digs into her food like she had been starving herself for days. 
> 
> (OOC: Unless Anna wishes to pursue anything, I am happy to move this to the end of their dinner)


Anna enjoys dinner and tries to pretend tk herself to pretend its just a normal outing with her family, that shes not a monster.  Of course, the insistent Thirst makes that not entirely possible.  Still, she has enough practice by this point that she can temporarily push it to the side enough to act normal.  

At the end of the meal, she makes a effort to pay but relents and lets her uncle pick up the tab, with a promise that she will treat them all next time.

*Spoiler*
Show

ok to move on, Anna is going hunting but will make sure the family is settled first, where ever they end up going.

----------


## Daishain

Karl considers, _"It should not be too difficult to arrange a hit to their reputation. Made to measure you say? I bet we can show his templates are based on the work of others. Get that information to the right critics and they'll do the rest."_

_"What did you have in mind for the major boon?"_

----------


## Bennosuke

Rachel was a vampire, but she wasn't that old. A quick search of Google maps and Yelp gives Rachel the sense that Sausalito was a very small town. It looks like there are a string of restaurants and bars along the main street, Bridgeway, but even the diviest bars looked like they closed at midnight. The most promising was a pub called "No Name", though it was hard to say from the website if the bar literally had no name, or it's name was "No Name".  

Bridgeway itself ran along the coast line of the North Bay, and it looked like there was even a ferry which went back and forth to San Francisco; though it wouldn't be an option after midnight as well. Otherwise, it looked like everything off of Bridgeway was residential houses up in the hills, with a lot of homes looking very fancy and very expensive. 

**************************************************  *

To Anna's relief, the rest of the dinner becomes more and more comfortable, almost natural, like before she was Embraced. Celestine perks up as the meal goes on, and by the end of the dinner is even smiling naturally. 

Henry of course does insist on paying for the meal, taking on only momentarily his most serious tone. By the time the bill is payed, everyone is stuffed, and Anna knows she will regret it when she has to expel the food later. Of course allowing Henry to order meant that there were several long courses, and now it's almost 11 PM! 

That said there was still plenty of time to go for a hunt before meeting with "the royal family" later that evening. As they rise from the table, Celestine announces to the family, "*Anna and I are going to meet again tomorrow night to talk things over.*" She turns directly to Anna and with a knowing grin adds, "*Isn't that right dear?*" 

Katie gives her mother an almost hurt and jealous glance of surprise. 

(OOC: How do you see Anna going hunting? So I know what to request roll wise)

**************************************************  *

Caraceni shrugs indifferently. He replies, "*Made to Measure suits always use premade templates. No, something more. It's got to be worse than that. Spread rumors he uses child labor in Bangladesh, or something similar.*" 

In reply to Karl's question, he says, "*If it is alright with you, I was thinking I could hold on to the Major Boon. We can always negotiate it's terms once I have something I really need from you.*" Something dark shines in his dark eyes.

----------


## Daishain

Karl looks back to Caraceni, great, that boded well..._ "Very well, later it is. I expect you're busy with other requests, how soon do you believe you'll be able to finish mine?"_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Sure, if work doesnt interfere, you know how it is, Anna replied easily.  

Anna goes through the time honored dance of attempting to pay before relenting and letting her uncle check the bill.  Since her meeting with Tony was scheduled for very late in the evening, she had plenty of time for hunting.  First shed drop Katie off back at her house, reassure her that she could stay as long as she liked, and ask her when shed like to go shooting, then head out to the Rack to look for some drunk kine, maybe a guy who had struck out so far that evening.

----------


## Bennosuke

The black expression drops from Caraceni's face. He grins at Karl with genuine pleasure and replies, "*Well, it will all depend on how often you are willing to come. We will pick out some fabric tonight. Then it will take me about two weeks to cut a pattern, cut the fabric and have the ghouls baste it together. You come back, we try it on, and then I make adjustments. We do one more fitting, maybe a week later. Overall, it will be about eighty hours of work... but if you come back when I call you, well it will probably take about a month or two.*" As he speaks, the tailor grows more and more excited, gesticulating frantically as he details the bespoke process. 

***********************************************




> Sure, if work doesnt interfere, you know how it is, Anna replied easily.


Celestine frowns at her niece, giving Anna a hurt look that says, "You promised me more blood tomorrow". "*I will be waiting for your call,*" she says anxiously. 

On the drive back, Katie is mostly silent. She has a big grin on her face, but as they draw close to the apartment her mood darkens. "*What was that between you and Mom,*" she finally asks, doing her best to keep her gaze focused out the window, and sound nonchalant. 

(OOC: We'll be looking at Presence/Manipulation + Socialize +2 for your hunt roll. Do you want to roleplay through the hunt?)

----------


## Haval

After finishing her research Rachel is going to drive to Sausalito via the bridge. She'll aim to park near the 'No Name' pub before she tries to get in contact with Oleander. Rachel will keep an eye out for other Kindred once she leaves the city but doesn't quite know where to expect them.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Ah, there were some misunderstandings, so I took the chance to clear the air a little bit, Anna said, I swear, sometimes family relationships are the most complicated.

Uhh, dont tell her I said that, Anna added with a grin, anyway, hopefully things should be easier and less awkward going forward.

*Spoiler*
Show


Presence + socialize +2 (7d10)[*8*][*2*][*6*][*6*][*3*][*1*][*4*](30)
We can play one out, since Anna is going to go for 2.  Unless we need to suck up some time, then we could do two.  What I want to do tho is flesh out next steps for the blood farm / distribution

----------


## Bennosuke

The night is unusually clear as Joanna drives across the Golden Gate Bridge, its rust red suspension towers pass overhead as she guns it North on the 101. Not being a local, Rachel likely can't help but feel awe at the majesty of the architecture. There was something both Greek and Gothic in the towering metal arches. Rolling hills of the Marin Headlands draw closer and closer, and the lights from both The City, and the North Bay, shine yellow and orange fiery reflections on the dark waters below. 

Rather than taking the 101 through the hills, into Marin County, and then up into Sonoma and Napa, Joanna pulls off the freeway, following the green state signs on a narrow winding path that led down to Sausalito. After a series of loops and turns through red clay hills, sharp and circuitous enough to give most mortals car sickness, Joanna finds herself slowly pulling into the heart of her destination. The architecture here was notable; with mansions being built up in the hills, the road was marked with small pull off garages that seemed to drop off into nothingness with no house in sight. Only if Joanna looked up-hill could Joanna see the towering modernly designed houses, all tall glass windows to look out over the bay. 

Pulling out of the hills, Joanna finds herself on Bridgeway, a two lane bidirectional road that practically kissed the shore. Small shops crowded together across the street from the water, clearly tourist traps selling nick knacks and memorabilia. Passing a series of fancy looking seafood restaurants, Bridgeway curves inland. 

Following her GPS, Joanna practically passes The No Name Bar; it's nothing more than a nondescript storefront with literally an empty banner sign. Joanna parks her, and only then can she hear the chatter of mortals gathered across the street, and the muted sound of music. She can feel her fangs aching at the thought of feeding, her tongue moving back and forth like a starved snake in her mouth. 

**************************************************  **

The look of concern does not leave Katie's face, but she nods and replies, "*I promise, I won't say anything. Just... oh, never mind.*" Her face screws up, but before Anna can say anything she blurts out, "*Well anyways, are you gonna call Daniel back or what?*" She gives Anna an embarrassed and yet mischievous grin. 

(OOC: With one success, Anna will be able to feed by the end of an hour, but it won't be terribly secure; shouldn't stop her from getting 2BP. She would still have a couple of hours before heading to D'Agostino's, so if you'd prefer we can RP through whatever your thinking in regards to the Hospital)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna glanced at Katie.

Hes engaged, Anna replied, I have to think about how an 11pm call from an ex would look if she saw it.  It could cause trouble.  Ill probably call him tomorrow.

She let the silence stretch for a minute.

You can ask me about anything, okay? Anna said, theres some things I cant talk about, but I want you to know you can always ask.

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods in understanding, _"I'm afraid I can make no guarantees, my schedule is prone to shifting rapidly in response to developing events. But I will attempt to drop in for further fittings."_

Privately he thought, if only to make sure Caraceni didn't decide to try and make him into a "bold" fashion statement after all...

----------


## Haval

Rachel has the impression that there were whole English towns that could fit comfortably under the area crossed by the bridge. The mansions on the other side were very familiar though even if the landscape was different. Presumably the people who lived out here had enough money to want to live close to San Francisco without paying it's house prices. These were just the sort of people that she had used to hunt with her old coterie back home. People with money.

After Rachel parks she'll take some time to contact this Patrick Richards person. 

_Good evening. Mother gave me your number. I am just passing through, but I would like a chat. Are you available?_ 

She won't leave her own name. Mentioning Blackstar ought to be enough to identitfy what she was. Presumably the man hadn't already gone to bed. It had been a while but Rachel could just about remember being that sort of person.

Unless she gets an immediate reply she'll leave her car and go looking for a lone drunk she could snack on outside. With this many warm bodies close at hand she could only hold back so much.

*Spoiler*
Show


Going to ask Richards about Oleander first. Do I have an address or phone number for her as well?


Looking for suitable prey outside
Wits 3 + Composure 3 + Acute Senses 1
(7d10)[*1*][*4*][*1*][*3*][*6*][*7*][*3*](25)
Any 10s
(7d10)[*2*][*7*][*4*][*4*][*1*][*5*][*9*](32)

----------


## Bennosuke

> Anna glanced at Katie.
> 
> Hes engaged, Anna replied, I have to think about how an 11pm call from an ex would look if she saw it. It could cause trouble. Ill probably call him tomorrow.


Katie stops her pretense of staring out the window casually and locks eyes with her cousin. "*Sorry,*" she says, a serious and apologetic look in her eyes. 

She remains silent through Anna's silence, clearly understanding the shift in Anna's tone. To Anna's offer she says, "*Thank you... I know. I... I don't want you to think I don't appreciate everything you are doing for me. You saved me Anna,*" Her voice trails off as she begins to fight back tears, adding, "*You really saved me.*" Again her voice trails off, and there is a moment of anxious hesitation, then she says, "*I know it sounds stupid, but... well when I was rescued... before the cops came, I could have sworn you were there. It was like... like you were saving me Anna.*" She reaches out a hand and squeezes Anna's firmly. 

**************************************************  ******

"*Very good,*" Carceni replies, nodding with satisfaction, adding, "*This is your commission. We do things on your time, and I understand you have a busy schedule.*" But there is a confident grin on the man's face, a look of satisfaction.

Tall Dark and Handsome returns with an arm full of suits for Gabe to try on. They go through a number of outfits, and Gabe ends up choosing a two button conservatively designed charcoal grey suit with a herringbone pattern. Caraceni pairs this for Gabe with an ivory linen shirt, and an Italian silk tie in bright blue with white poppies. The tailor tells Gabe and Karl that it will take about an hour for the alterations to be completed, and offers to let the two stay, or come back.

**************************************************  ********

After Rachel sends her message, she immediately gets no reply. She begins stalking through downtown Sausalito, but try as she might, she comes across no one alone and inebriated. The only Kine that she passes are young wealthy couples, well dressed and well composed. Rachel gets the sense that perhaps outside of No Name Bar, Sausalito was a rather upscale and respectable little town. 

After about an hour of searching, she gets a reply. Frustration claws a the back of Rachel's eyes. _An hour wasted. Still hungry._ The text reads, "_Hello. I don't know if we met. If you know Mother Blackstar, I would be happy to meet. Maybe we can meet somewhere public? You are in Sausalito?_"

----------


## Daishain

Karl looks to Gabriel._ "Are you in need of any sustenance before the meeting? If not we may as well compare notes while we wait."_

----------


## Haval

_Should have just gone inside the bar._ There was only so much effort that Rachel was willing to put into trudging around out here to no purpose.

She'll text him back tersely. _'I am. I'm parked near the No Name Bar if you're close. I have no idea what else is open.'_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna wasnt sure how to respond at first.

Maybe because I tried to help you before the fact, Anna said, anyway, you got through it, thats the important thing.  A little bit older, a little bit wiser.  You know, you got into a bad situation and you got lucky.  But youre so much smarter now, bet youll never get into that kind of situation again.  Next time you get lucky, maybe itll be a great job offer or a promotion or something.

I guess what Im saying is, try to put yourself in good situations, and good things happen, Anna said. 

*Spoiler*
Show

lets rp out the second feeding scene, unless were ready to go with the prince meeting

----------


## Bennosuke

Gabe looks hesitantly from Karl to the tailor, then back again, his face actually flushing in the way a mortal would when embarrassed. After a long moment's pause he replies, "*Uh, I mean... I will never say no to a chance to hunt with you Karl.*" This was unsurprising. The young were always hungry, and Gabe had made it very clear that he was extra hungry to spend time with his Sire. 

**************************************************  ***************

"_Very good. I can be there in about twenty minutes. I look forward to meeting you,_" Rachel's reply reads. She could go in now and scope out the bar, or perhaps Rachel had another idea for how to use her time. 

**************************************************  ***************

As Anna starts talking, tears start to break past Katie's guard. At first it is just a tiny trickle, but soon the dam breaks. Despite the onslaught of her tears, Katie chuckles and replies, "*Maybe a little bit older, but... but much wiser.*" She wipes at her eye with the back of one hand, and fortunately she is not wearing heavy makeup. "*Thank you Anna. Thank you for everything,*" she says, fighting back sobs. 

(OOC: Just confirming, Anna heads to a random bar in the rack?)

----------


## Haval

_'Then I'll find you.'_ Rachel will enter the bar and find somewhere where she can keep an eye on anyone coming in. She'll also look for anyone she might be able to feed on  in the meantime even if she is reduced to something quick in the toilets. If no opportunity presents itself she can always wait for Richards to come to her.

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods, _"Then let us head to the nearest clear hunting grounds. How about you show me what you've learned from Anna?"_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Youre welcome, Anna said, youre doing fine.  The important thing is youre ok, and just make sure to keep moving forward, learn new stuff.  Then when youre feeling better, you can head back to school and finish up, figure out what you want to do with your life.

----------


## Bennosuke

Rachel slips into the No Name Bar, and it is the closest that mortals could conjure to the magic change in environment that Lady Stardust accomplished in Elysium. The previously muted buzz of conversation and the sound of music turns up to 11, and Rachel is struck by the warm environment and lighting. The space is more than twice as big as its exterior belies, and is packed with well dressed locals, mostly in their thirties and forties. A jazz trio are playing on a stage near the entrance, and no one bothers to look up at the mortal entering the room. The perimeter of the bar is dotted with booths, but there are no tables available immediately. 

In the press of gathered bodies, there is likely an opportunity to feed, though there's no dancing or anything that would allow Rachel to slip in without engaging someone in conversation first. 

(OOC: Rachel likely does not have to reuse blush of life, but she can if she wishes. I'd say trying to feed now would likely be a Presence + Socialize roll... and given that she is gonna try to do it in twenty minutes it's probably at -2 after factoring the social environment)

**************************************************  *****************

Gabe nods his head excitedly and replies, "*Let's go!*" He takes a moment to thank Caraceni and shake hands with the tailor, and promises that you both will be back in an hour. 

As the two slip back into the night, he says to his Sire, "*I was thinking we take an alley outside a local bar, move quickly and grab prey into the alley to feed.*" He gives Karl a confident grin. Karl had shown him this before, it seemed plausible. 

Gabe and Karl walk a couple of blocks, but the fledgeling turns down hiding spot after hiding spot for different reasons. Almost twenty minutes later Gabe finally chooses a spot behind a dumpster in an alley outside of a bar called El Toro. But to his dismay, there is almost no foot traffic. And Karl watches as the man gets more anxious. He begins making excuses any time someone goes into or out of the bar, and soon, the hour is almost up and it is time to head back to Caraceni's.

Gabe gives his sire a pathetic apologetic look and says, "*Uh, my bad. I guess this wasn't such a good spot.*" He brings a hand up to rub the back of his neck, dropping his eyes down to his feet in embarrassment. 

**************************************************  **************

Katie gives her cousin one warm hug once they park. She thanks Anna again, and heads back into Anna's old apartment. 

After dropping her cousin off, Anna heads out to a local bar that she had hunted at plenty before moving in with Kar and Aisling. The place was called Rosie's and was a large but dingy pub with TVs playing sports on every wall. It was frequented mostly by college students and a handful of local drunks, and was usually pretty good for a feed. 

(OOC: Anna got one success, what kind of a prey is she looking for tonight, what is her move? Feel free to take the reigns as much as you like here)

----------


## Daishain

_"No kindred, no matter how old or skilled, gets their intended prey every single time, and in this case, you had a few factors working against you, not the least of which being how close to dawn it is now. Even most of the dedicated bar crawlers went home before we got in place."_ Karl tries to reassure his childe as they return to the tailor.

_"I did not mention it before because it is rather distasteful and neither of us were quite that hungry. but should you ever get to the point where you are desperate, running out of time, and lacking for other opportunities, look for the homeless. Several thousand of them live in this city, and most of those sleep in places that you can easily access unobserved. Just be cautious, most of them are weak enough that you can only take a little without killing, not to mention the drug problem."_

_"That aside, you have instincts to draw upon in addition to what was taught, think about it for a moment, how does the prey behave this time of night. What could you have done differently to improve your odds?"_

----------


## Haval

Rachel will activate blush of life on the basis that this place wasn't dark enough that she could expect no one to notice her. She wasn't from around here but after all, she had been told to be discreet. She'll stand by the bar so that she could assess the room better. The crowd looked like they had money or at least held well paying jobs. There weren't likely to be as many young people or lone drunks here so she might have to work for her food if she couldn't catch someone alone.  


*Spoiler: ooc*
Show



Presence 3 + Socialise 2 - Penalty 2
(3d10)[*6*][*5*][*10*](21)
Any 10s
(3d10)[*9*][*3*][*8*](20)

----------


## Bennosuke

> "No kindred, no matter how old or skilled, gets their intended prey every single time, and in this case, you had a few factors working against you, not the least of which being how close to dawn it is now. Even most of the dedicated bar crawlers went home before we got in place." Karl tries to reassure his childe as they return to the tailor.


The look of shame is relieved almost immediately. Gabe smiles and nods his head, and says, "*Sure. Thanks.*" He nods his head and listens to Karl intently, doing his best to soak up his Sire's advice. When Karl warns him about being cautious about feeding, Gabe replies, "*About that... the drugs. Well, I've been nervous about feeding off of drunks and the homeless. I wanted to know, are we... at risk of being effected? Should I worry about getting drunk or high?*"

To Karl's question, Gabe answers hesitantly but without uncertainty. "*The blood hiding, the Discipline you showed me. I've been practicing it, but, well to be honest, I was kind of nervous to try it in front of you. Like if I messed up. It felt like when you go to pee, but there's someone next to you in the stall.*" Gabe's eyes go wide right after he finishes the metaphor. He quickly apologizes, "*Uh, sorry Karl. I guess it's been a while since you were in that situation.*" He chuckles nervously again. 

**************************************************  **************

(OOC: Activating Blush of Life brings Rachel down to 7, updated in your character box. Two successes.)

The bar was the perfect place for Rachel to post herself. While she might not have a full view of the entire space, she was able to monitor the flow of Kine as they came to and from the bar, and it was only a few moments before she found _her_ prey. Sitting on the other side of the bar was a tired looking lone man. He was slumped forward, eyes half mast, his head low so that his scraggly beard was almost dipped into his half empty beer. His dirty denim jacket and flannel shirt stretched over his round frame somehow gave Rachel the impression that he was some sort of plumber, or maybe carpenter. 

Just when Rachel was wondering if she was going to need to make a move as the minutes bled away, the man stumbled off of his stool, legs heavy and unsteady, he began to shuffle to the back, towards the bathroom.

(OOC: Feel free to take the reigns here as much as you like)

----------


## Daishain

_"Yes actually, but its not as much of a concern as you might think. In order for a kine's blood to have the same potency as a very weak beer, they'd have to consume more than enough alcohol to kill them. For the most part a drunk human just adds an interesting flavor to things. Its a similar story with drugs, especially since a lot of them do nothing to the body if simply ingested."

"But drug infused blood tastes toxic even if it won't cause problems, so its something we avoid where doable."

"As to using the blood gift, you'll just sabotage yourself thinking like that. Don't doubt, just do."_

----------


## Haval

There was always someone. Rachel will smile to herself and follow the man to the toilets. Ideally she could do this in private if at all possible but could work around someone else being in there at the same time. In any case, she will give the man a few moments to hopefully finish his business before she follows him into the men's.

There was no point in trying to be clever here given that she was meeting someone in the bar tonight. Thankfully, as a Ventrue, she didn't need to try that hard. If the man was in one of the stalls Rachel will wait for him to emerge before she accosts him, otherwise she'll walk up to the man at the urinal or sink and lightly touch him on the arm to attract his attention. 'Hi' she'll say brightly. If it's really necessary she'll go as far to touch him on his face to encourage him to look her directly in the eye. Her Beast would usually do the rest.

Assuming he was willing she'll tell him to 'Come with me' and will lead him by the hand into one of the toilet stalls where she could lock the door. Usually they didn't remember her when she did this. Anyone who witnessed her was welcome to draw their own conclusions about what she was going to be doing in there. Rachel was long past caring about what it might look like. The opportunity to feed always came first. Once she's sat him down on the toilet she'll get to work. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Using Dominate to try and inflict the Mesmerized condition on the man. Going to take enough blood to refill Rachel's vitae without draining him or anything.

Int 3 + Expression 3 + Dominate 2
(8d10)[*6*][*1*][*10*][*3*][*1*][*2*][*3*][*4*](30)
Any 10s
(8d10)[*7*][*4*][*7*][*6*][*2*][*6*][*2*][*9*](43)

Not a great roll so I think he might be able to resist

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna keeps the blood flowing through her veins as she hits the bars.  It is already late and there are several people who have drank more than they should. Anna finds one unlucky chap who she started dancing with.  A short trip to the bathroom and a brief make out session later, and he was on the floor.  She wanted more, and it took a monumental amount of self restraint to not continue feeding; putting his life in danger wouldnt be good.

She instead cleaned up, including vomiting up the food she ate earlier, and went outside to look for a homeless person, preferably already unconscious. 

*Spoiler*
Show

feeding round 1 done for net +1 bp

----------


## Bennosuke

Gabe continues to listen intently, nodding his head with studied interest, and a soft grin spreads on his face when Karl tells him to believe in himself. "*Thanks,*" he says, adding, "*and I know I'll get better at this. Anyways, I'm sorry I wasn't able to pull the trigger, and I hope uh, you aren't gonna be starving too much as a result.*" 

The two continue to walk through their conversation, and by now they have arrived back at Wingtip. This time the Ghouls let them back upstairs without even a judgmental glare. Upstairs Caraceni proudly has Gabe's new suit ready for him. He ushers the fledgeling to a back room to change. When Gabe comes back, the tailor painstakingly appraises his work, a hard mask-like expression on his face. He takes nearly ten minutes of silently stalking around Gabe, closely examining details from only inches away, and stopping to step back and examine the entire suit from afar. Finally, a satisfied grin spreads across Caraceni's face and he pats Gabe on both shoulders saying, "*It is no bespoke, but it is good!*" He adjusts the collar of the jacket for Gabe then says, "*It just needs a little something...*" He strides over to a nearby table and returns with a dark blood red silk pocket square, and stuffs it lovingly into Gabe's chest pocket. 

All together the suit is perfect for Gabe, hiding his stooped shoulders and gaunt frame and creating the illusion of an athletic and powerful Kindred. 

He turns to Karl and says, "*The suit is yours. You know how you must pay me.*"

**************************************************  ***********

Rachel makes her way to the back hallway with the bathrooms, and is relieved to find private single rooms, rather than gendered bathrooms. She is further relieved that no one else comes back while she waits for the single locked door to open up, the drunk man staring blearily back at her. 




> 'Hi' she'll say brightly. If it's really necessary she'll go as far to touch him on his face to encourage him to look her directly in the eye. Her Beast would usually do the rest.
> 
> Assuming he was willing she'll tell him to 'Come with me' and will lead him by the hand into one of the toilet stalls where she could lock the door.


He continues to stare at Rachel slack jawed, eyes glazed and threaded with red vessels. Then he nods his head slowly, in acceptance, and lets Rachel lead him back into the bathroom. It smells absolutely terrible inside, and despite herself Rachel can feel her stomach turn and revolt against bodily products that she had not needed to deal with in a long long time. 

Despite the revulsion, The Beast and it's hunger are close to the surface now, ready to feed. The desire for blood overcomes, and moving partly on instinct Rachel moves in for what she came for. Her prey remains docile and bleary eyed. He does not even make a sound when Rachel's fangs pierce his skin.

(OOC: Don't know why I rolled resistance. Tie always goes to the runner, so Rachel gets to feed. How much is she taking and what does she do with the entranced body once she is done?)

**************************************************  *********

Nobody's eyes follow Anna as she leads the drunk and desperate looking forty something with the unfortunate mustache to the bathroom, and nobody notices when she returns without him. Anna marches through the dingy bar, an unnoticed ghost, not even drawing the attention of the bouncer as she walks back out into the cool San Francisco night. It had taken nearly a half hour of smiling and dancing and feigning interest to trap her first prey, and now Anna was back on the streets, looking to feed again. 

Twenty minutes and several blocks later she found a pour homeless woman, scab covered and mumbling to herself, huddled up under an overpass with only a dirty tarp for protection. She didn't even seem to notice Anna as she towered over her. 

(OOC: I'll just give you the 2BP now, since we agreed on 2BP based on your roll. This brings Anna back up to 8.)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna looked around to make sure nobody was watching, then pulled out a few bills from her handbag and squatted down next to the woman. 

Its yours, all you have to do is close your eyes, Anna said.  If the woman does so, Anna gently takes her hand and bites into the flesh below her thumb.  She takes enough to slake her thirst temporarily, licks the wound closed, then leaves the woman and the cash behind. 

If she still has time before the meeting with Tony, she will look into setting up a meeting with a blood drive company.

----------


## Haval

_Does no one clean their toilets properly?_ Rachel will try to power through the stink and will take enough blood to tide her over. It wouldn't do to have the man too badly injured when someone inevitably found him in here. After she licked the wound closed she will have him sit on the toilet and prop him against the cistern. He wouldn't be the first person to have had too much to drink and pass out somewhere inappropriate. Afterwards, she will close the door to delay the man being discovered, and then return to the bar to see if she could identify Patrick Richards when he showed up.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Taking two blood

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods and shakes Caraceni's hand, _"Excellent work sir, thank you. I suppose we shall be seeing each other soon then."_

When he's alone with Gabriel and on their way to see the prince he states, _"You look good in that suit. Worth the boon I do believe, though it might be a little annoying."

"I wish I didn't have reason to order that bespoke outfit, but I'm in the political spotlight a lot more than I'm comfortable with, can't have my garb be something holding me back on that battlefield. Just hope the request in exchange is reasonably reasonable."_

----------


## Bennosuke

The woman's eyes track back and forth from Anna's face to the wad of money in her hand. There is fear in those glassy yellowed eyes, and the woman's stench (like an overripe mortal corpse) is partly revolting. But there is also desperation, and after a long moment of some terrible internal struggle, the homeless woman lowers her eyes and mutters, "*Uh... alright. You're not gonna hurt me or anything, right?*" 

With Anna's affirmation, she closes her eyes, though she is trembling with fear, hands balled up into fists. But her body relaxes when the vampire bites into the meat of her thenar eminence, and she looses an unintentional sigh. She shivers against Anna, and Anna finds the woman's free hand, sour and rough like sandpaper reached up to cup the side of her head as she feeds. 

When Ann licks the wound clean and stands up, the woman is leaning back on her arms with her eyes closed, in a comical position like she were sunbathing on the beach. But despite the artificial high provided by The Kiss, Anna could hear her ragged breathing, and the increased racing of her heart. Even if the feeding would not directly kill this woman, Anna had taken some of her life, and she was undoubtedly one step closer to death. 

(OOC: In quickly reviewing the IC thread, Anna has previously set up a meeting with Blood For Life, the travelling blood drive company. We can plan for this to occur the following night? I had asked if you wanted to do this "in person" or over the phone, and suggested bringing Victor along to use his Dominate skills. Thoughts?

Otherwise, maybe Anna's next step could be starting to invest in the Psych ward's capacity to store blood since it does not currently have that capacity. It would likely require a long conversation with the hospital administration, which might be a good scene.)

**************************************************  *******

(OOC: Feeding brings Rachel up to 9BP )

Rachel can feel the man's blood flow into hers, spreading from her gut to her chest then slowly through the rest of her body. His vitality was sluggish, perhaps with age, and hard life, and the heavy amount of drink in her system. But still this warmth was so much more than the artificial vitality created by forcing her heart to beat again.

Rachel struggles with the man's "dead" weight as she pulls him up onto the toilet (OOC: Does she take down his pants to approximate what Kine actually do while on toilets), then exits the bathroom as quickly as she can. He would be alright, though would likely have one of the worst hangovers in his life when he woke up in the morning. 

As she exits the bathroom, she finds a young woman with long dark curls and heavily rouged lips standing impatiently in the hall. She was biding her time with her face lit by her chunky smart phone, clearly waiting for one of the bathrooms to open. She had a black leather jacket on with a fur lined collar, and she makes brief eye contact with Rachel as she exits, giving her a relieved smile as she prepares to enter the room that Rachel was now exiting. 

**************************************************  ********************




> Karl nods and shakes Caraceni's hand, "Excellent work sir, thank you. I suppose we shall be seeing each other soon then."
> 
> When he's alone with Gabriel and on their way to see the prince he states, "You look good in that suit. Worth the boon I do believe, though it might be a little annoying."


"*Thank you,*" Gabe says with a smile, looking down to examine himself proudly. One hand absent mindedly comes up to caress the wide lapel of the jacket. He adds with slight concern, "*Let me know if you want help taking care of that boon. I guess it should kinda be my responsibility as well, all things considered.*" 




> "I wish I didn't have reason to order that bespoke outfit, but I'm in the political spotlight a lot more than I'm comfortable with, can't have my garb be something holding me back on that battlefield. Just hope the request in exchange is reasonably reasonable."


Gabe chuckles at this then says, "*Yeah, I never took you for the business suit type.*" He then adds in a mocking matronly tone, "*Just remember to take care of it. It's important to care for your expensive things!*"

----------


## Haval

After Rachel's failure to find a suitable victim outside, her snack was still very satisfying. She'll leave the man's trousers alone as she had enough trouble getting him onto the toilet seat in the first place. Perhaps he had passed out on the way to do his business. That was the sort of thing that could happen if you drunk too much wasn't it? Besides, she wasn't sure if she cared enough to adjust him further.

The woman outside couldn't spoil her good mood. 'Sorry I used the last of the paper. Can you hold on?' Rachel is fully prepared to dominate the woman but she'd rather that she didn't have to leave her with the after effects.  

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Manipulation 3 + Subterfuge 2 + Misdirection speciality 1? + Striking Looks (Subterfuge) 1
(7d10)[*2*][*5*][*7*][*9*][*2*][*7*][*8*](40)
Any 10s
(7d10)[*1*][*7*][*10*][*1*][*4*][*7*][*5*](35)

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna left the woman beneath the overpass.  Shed probably be better off with the cash, or maybe not if she spent it on drugs or booze.  Still, Anna felt it was a fair trade, and she put it behind her as she made her way to meet up with Tony and Karl.

----------


## Bennosuke

> The woman outside couldn't spoil her good mood. 'Sorry I used the last of the paper. Can you hold on?' Rachel is fully prepared to dominate the woman but she'd rather that she didn't have to leave her with the after effects.


The woman's mouth puckers with dissatisfaction. "*Oh,*" she says in reply with more than a hint of annoyance directed at Rachel, "*well that's... unfortunate.*" She shrugs her shoulders as if to say, "whatcha gonna do", but Rachel can feel an annoyed glare on her back as she passes the woman, who remains waiting for the other bathroom. At some point, someone was going to get a nasty surprise when they found the drunk. 

Rachel walks back out into the crowded bar, and finds herself a place to watch the front door. Despite how busy it is, Kine don't seem to be going in and out too frequently, and soon enough an nervous looking string bean of a man with a head full of dark grey curls, and wire rimmed glasses steps in. He's wearing a light blue heavily starched button down shirt and denim jeans, and begins scanning the bar, anxiously looking for someone or something. Rachel got the sense that this pale skinned mortal was Patrick Richards. 

**************************************************  ***********

Anna and Karl pull up to their haven, at near enough the same time. Their spot was only a few blocks from Prince Nicholas D'Agostinos, and his impressive San Francisco-sized mansion was almost visible in the distance. Gabe was out of the car before Karl had even finished turning the engine off. He's wearing a handsomely fitting dark grey suit, with a linen pocket square and silk blue and white tie. The Fledgeling seems very proud of the attire, wearing an excited if not slightly nervous grin as he approaches her car, ready to show off. "*I'm ready, I think,*" he announces, placing his hands on his hips.

----------


## Daishain

_"Right, remember that he's in a hurry, and squeezing you in at the last minute before a trip. So be respectful, but don't waste his time either, understand?"_ Karl looks to Anna, _"And you? We all set for this meeting?"_

----------


## Thundercracker

> _"Right, remember that he's in a hurry, and squeezing you in at the last minute before a trip. So be respectful, but don't waste his time either, understand?"_ Karl looks to Anna, _"And you? We all set for this meeting?"_


I set this up with Tony to find out what needs doing or keeping an eye on while the prince is gone, Anna said, I didnt know he was going to be in attendance until Gabe mentioned it.

----------


## Haval

Rachel will leave without further comment. The woman would get over it. This is what you get for drinking in a place that didn't have enough toilets. Still, hanging around in the bar for that long might be pushing her luck.

Even if the bar had been busy Rachel would be on the look out for the most anxious looking of the new arrivals. He was probably the only person in here to know what she was and it was hard not to pick up on that. She'll go over and introduce herself. 'Mr Richards? My name is Rachel. I texted you earlier. I need a favour. Do you want to get out of here?'

----------


## Bennosuke

Again, Gabe listens intently as his Sire instructs him, nodding dutifully. He shrugs a little uncomfortably at Anna's reply, but says nothing.

Assuming the group are done preparing, they begin the trek to Nicholas D'Agostino's manse. Gabe grins as the black wrought iron driveway gate swings open, allowing the three to march down the well manicured and garden lawn where they are met by Tony D'Agostino and a ghoul. Tony is dark skinned and youthful looking, and he grins at the three Kindred as they approach him. In the past if he wore a suit, it seemed to never fit him, but now he was dressed like his sire, standing like his sire, offering the guests a tired smile. His hair was now gelled and parted. "*Welcome my friends,*" he says, his gaze hovering slowly from one vampire to the next before settling on Karl's fledgeling. "*And you must be Gabriel, welcome,*" he says, offering a courteous hand to shake. 

The ghoul is a familiar looking heavy, swarthy and dressed like one of D'Agostinos in a dark pinstripe suit that reads more as a uniform than as business attire. 

"*I'm sure we have a lot to discuss,*" Tony says, "*and there is not much time before sunrise.*" 

**************************************************  ***********

When Rachel approaches the man smiles weakly, like he were trying but failing to hide his anxiety. "*Hi yes, uh, nice to meet you,*" he replies, offering a warm and sweaty palm to shake. He seems a little taken a back when Rachel suggests they leave so soon. He responds, "*Oh, uh, sure. Sure, if you want. I guess I just got here though.*" he tries again to smile and asks, "*Uh, where do you want to go then?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna* 

Thanks for squeezing us in, Anna said.  She followed Tony inside.

Looking professional these days Tony, is it too much to hope that things are going well? she asked.

----------


## Haval

Rachel will take the man's hand in spite of any sweat. She understood any anxiety as him approaching this meeting with the proper attitude. 'Well I got hungry while I was waiting.' She lean over to whisper in his ear mostly to see how he reacted. 'I left my snack in one of the toilets.'

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Thank you,*" Tony says, replying to the compliment with a satisfied grin, "*Overall things are going well. Nothing is every easy... and of course this throws a wrench in many things...*" 

Tony gives a nod to the refrigerator of a Ghoul, then turns and leads the three back towards the property. D'Agostino's haven is a towering mansion, with pristine white walls and tall windows with French storm shutters. He leads them inside through a lavish foyer, and into a modern looking living room, where he invites the group to sit. 

Taking his place at a velvet wing backed chair that looks more like a throne, Tony says, "*Why don't we start with security matters while The Prince is gone, and then at the end we can introduce Gabe to my Sire?*"

**************************************************  *********

The man's face blushes, though Rachel is not sure if it is what she said, or her sudden proximity to the warm mortal's neck and face. "*I mean...*" he struggles, "*... well then. I suppose we can um, go back to my place... if you want.*"

----------


## Daishain

Karl has a seat alongside Gabriel, _"Yes, there is a good deal to discuss, among them potentially the induction of another member to our coterie. Normally that would not be a matter of special concern, but with us being hounds there is a security concern for the prince, especially if she does not meet his approval to be a hound herself."_

----------


## Haval

> The man's face blushes, though Rachel is not sure if it is what she said, or her sudden proximity to the warm mortal's neck and face. "*I mean...*" he struggles, "*... well then. I suppose we can um, go back to my place... if you want.*"


Rachel observes the blush and smiles in amusement. 'As long as I'm not imposing.' She'll lead Richards outside, 'Can I ask how you know Mother anyway?'

----------


## Thundercracker

> Karl has a seat alongside Gabriel, _"Yes, there is a good deal to discuss, among them potentially the induction of another member to our coterie. Normally that would not be a matter of special concern, but with us being hounds there is a security concern for the prince, especially if she does not meet his approval to be a hound herself."_


Anna sat herself across from Karl and Gabe and waited for Tonys response.  After the hemming and hawing, it looked like Gabe was going to have one of the shortest fledgling periods of any kindred.  She glanced at the ghoul turned kindred.  Well sometimes it was better to let them sink or swim on their own.

----------


## Bennosuke

> Karl has a seat alongside Gabriel, "Yes, there is a good deal to discuss, among them potentially the induction of another member to our coterie. Normally that would not be a matter of special concern, but with us being hounds there is a security concern for the prince, especially if she does not meet his approval to be a hound herself."


Tony raises an eyebrow showing curiosity when Karl mentions expanding their Coterie. Looking briefly at Anna as if for more information, the Prince's childe instead raises a hand to gesture towards Gabe and replies, "*I assume you mean your new Fledgeling?*" 

Gabe grimaces, clearly uncomfortable and not willing to speak up lest he says something wrong; his eyes turn back to Karl for clarification. 

**************************************************  ***




> Rachel observes the blush and smiles in amusement. 'As long as I'm not imposing.' She'll lead Richards outside


"*Oh no... not at all,*" the man says hastily. He follows Rachel outside and says, "*I drove here. Uh, do you want to go together? I can drive.*"

When Rachel asks about how he knows the Primogen, Patrick Richards replies, "*Oh well, she's one of the few... of your kind who leaves San Francisco. There are a few here in Sausalito, but none like those from The City.*" His face turns bright red as he hastily adds, "*Not that I've ever... you know, shared with her.*" He gives another very nervous and unconvincing smile.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna shook her head.

No, the presentation is completely unrelated, Anna said, with Aisling gone, were considering rounding out our group with another Crone member, but thought to run it by first before making any decisions.

It was Annas belief that kindred should be able to stand on their own before joining a coterie, but she wasnt about to voice her opinion in this setting. 

The main thing right now though is taking care of any security issues while the Prince is away, Anna said, is there anything you can share about that?

----------


## Haval

> "*I drove here. Uh, do you want to go together? I can drive.*".


'Let's do that. As long as you can drop me off after. I'm not in a hurry but I'd prefer to be back in the city before morning.' Rachel will accompany Patrick to his car.

Rachel will grin broadly at the notion of 'sharing' with Blackstar. 'But you want to don't you? It's good to have goals.' When she's in his car she'll get to the point. 'It's the ones like me in Sausalito that I'm interested in actually. How well do you know the locals?'

----------


## Bennosuke

Tony's brows raise with curiosity at Anna's reply, and he says, "*Alright. Who are we talking about then?*" He smiles with slight bemusement at the situation. 

(OOC: I thought the plan was to discuss with Nova before going to The Prince about Rachel... unless I am misunderstanding things)

Tony purses his lips and his eyes narrow when Anna brings up matters of security. "*Yes,*" he says with a small nod, "*there are... several things to talk about. While I wanted to discuss a few things with you, I first wanted to bring up Nova's new concern. I assume she's spoken to you tonight?*"

Of course, neither Karl nor Anna has received any messages from Nova tonight, and if either checks their phones, they will see that they have not received any new communications from her. 

**************************************************  ***********

"*Oh, of course,*" Patrick replies, still blushing with excitement. He adds with a touch of nervous laughter, "*I suppose we will forgo the rose petals and scented candles then.*" He grins, and it's hard to tell how much he is joking. 

Rachel follows the blood doll to his car, a "vintage" but well maintained 90s black BMW. When he is asked about Mother Blackstar, Patrick blushes but with a noncommittal shrug replies thoughtfully, "*I suppose. I mean a man like me can't be... too choosy.*" He shrugs again and adds, "*Honestly, I have a group of friends, who I feel safe sharing with, and that's mostly enough for me.*" 

Patrick turns the key over, and the car comes to life with a soft purr. The inside of the car is also elegant, and the seats are a supple leather. With a smooth ease, he pulls the car out into the night and begins easing it at speed into the hills of Sausalito. As he drives, Patrick seems to relax; a man perhaps in his "natural habitat". In reply to Rachel's questions about knowing the locals, he starts slightly hesitantly. "*Well the first time I was... attacked,*" he replies, speaking matter o' factly even though he seems to be struggling to find the right words, "*but I still remember the... pleasure of my sharing. It turns out in fact I remembered everything; more than she had expected I will.*" As he speaks, the blood doll's prior hesitation melts away, and now it seems like he is simply recounting an interesting story. He continues, "*Anyways, it turns out that this first person was one of the most influential Kindred in Sausalito; that's what you call yourselves, right, Kindred? Anyways, I remembered everything and after that I sought her out. It wasn't hard in a small town like Sausalito... and well, she introduced me to the others. I suppose a man like myself can be pretty useful to people like yourself.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna checked her phone, then looked up at Tony and shook her head.

Youre going to have to bring us up to speed I think, Anna said.

----------


## Haval

Rachel will watch Patrick's face with interest. _How long did it take him to get like this?_ 'Scented candles? I suppose I could appreciate the effort, but don't worry on my account. Help me out tonight and I'm a cheap date.'

In the car Rachel will lean back in her seat so as to keep focused on her companion. After he explains his reaction to the Kiss. 'You remember everything? That is ...unusual, at least as far as I know. You are lucky you met someone polite first. I'd say some of us might have taken offence at being noticed like that.' She had to wonder how common this reaction to the Kiss was among kine. 'You are very useful to have around Patrick. If you know some of the local Kindred perhaps you know this Oleander woman. I've heard she's claiming an actual title if that rings any bells. Mother wants me to meet with her.'

----------


## Daishain

Karl checks his phone as well just to be certain before stating, _"We were speaking of a relatively young kindred from the circle by the name of Rachel, but it seems this other issue needs to take priority. Nova does not appear to have sent us any messages lately, over a new concern or otherwise."_

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Nova called a little earlier tonight,*" Tony reiterates, "*I guess we'll have to talk with her about being more of a team player then... oh well.*" He shrugs, showing only slight annoyance before continuing, "*She mentioned concern for a string of possible murders or even diablerie near The Bay Bridge. She said she wasn't going to bring it to our attention till she had done some more digging, but decided to let us know because of The Prince's trip. I'm sure she plans on bringing you up to speed soon.*" 

To Karl he asks with slight curiosity, "*Rachel? I think I know her, though not well. How did this decision come about?*" 

**************************************************  **




> Rachel will watch Patrick's face with interest. How long did it take him to get like this? 'Scented candles? I suppose I could appreciate the effort, but don't worry on my account. Help me out tonight and I'm a cheap date.'


Patrick grins at this, but says nothing. He doesn't respond to her question about wanting to "share" with Mother Blackstar either, keeping his eyes and focus on the road ahead. About the locals he replies, "*Fairly well. There aren't many of them, six in total. I've even heard them say that that's a lot for a town like Sausalito.*"

----------


## Haval

> "*Fairly well. There aren't many of them, six in total. I've even heard them say that that's a lot for a town like Sausalito.*"


'I'd say that's true but there are always likely to be more of us around then you'd expect. How would you go about getting in contact with her?'

----------


## Daishain

Karl's face goes flat as Tony describes the exact thing they've been investigating. That certainly was an interesting development. It might prove Nova's innocence, but given the timing and neglect to inform him and Anna, it seemed about as likely that Nova had somehow learned of their investigation and decided to get ahead of things.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Annas lips became a thin line as she heard that Nova had reported the same thing they were investigating.  They would have to tread carefully here. 

Okay, thanks for letting us know, Anna said.

She considered whether to say anything.  If they were eventually going to move against Nova, theyd need the Prince in their corner.

Seems a lot of people know something is going on, Anna said, we were already there, but like Nova we were going to do some more investigating before reporting anything.  Hmm.  I guess I guess well finish our review and then tell her? Would you like a copy of our findings when were done?  I wouldnt want you to be seen as going around her.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Her?*" Patrick asks with slight confusion, "*You mean the one I first shared with?*" He takes his eyes momentarily off of the road to glance at Rachel, but only momentarily. By now the car has winded itself up into the hills. The street is heavily forested, making it hard to see the town, and the bay below. 

**************************************************  *****

Tony glances from Anna to Karl and back again. It seems he might be sensing the tension that has arisen all of a sudden. He waits for a moment before replying to Anna, appearing to debate his answer before finally saying, "*Yes, sure. I understand it will all be preliminary, but any information will be appreciated. I... trust you guys and Nova to figure this out however you need to. We won't act till everyone is on the same page.*" He pauses again here, and for a moment bites his lip; fangs are just barely visible for that split second. Then in an almost admonishing tone Tony adds, "*But... we do need you three working with Nova on this. She's the Sheriff and you two are her Hounds. We need you to work together!*"

----------


## Haval

'If you know this Kindred as the Duchesse Oleander I would like to get in contact with her. If you don't know the name perhaps I should start with the woman you first shared with.' Rachel will keep an eye on Patrick as he drives. Not answering the question combined with driving her to an unfamiliar location has Rachel wandering if he might have an agenda she was unaware of. 'How far away is your place Patrick? Do you live in the woods?'


*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Does he smell afraid? Or maybe more afraid then you might expect.

Wits 3 + Composure 3 + Acute Senses 1
(7d10)[*9*][*9*][*2*][*10*][*4*][*9*][*1*](44)
Any 10s
(7d10)[*7*][*1*][*7*][*8*][*8*][*1*][*9*](41)

----------


## Daishain

Karl sighs, it seems there was no holding back any further, _"Tony, there is a... complication with working with her on this. And I need you to promise to keep it to yourself unless it is absolutely necessary to tell the prince or others."_

On getting that promise Karl states, _"We are not ready to level accusations, but Nova herself is our prime suspect. Actually we have very strong evidence she killed at least one of the kindred in question, but that is because of an auspex reading from the remains, so that part of our evidence will end up being simple testimony, not enough on its own in court. Especially since even I have to admit that while the beast doesn't lie, it can mislead at times. It could have been another kindred wearing Nova's face for the kill for instance."

"I suspect she caught wind of us sniffing around the bridge and this is her way of trying to either force us to drop it or get control of the investigation. One way or another the prince needs to know the truth, and that means we need a free hand to find the culprit, whether it is Nova or someone trying to frame her."_

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna watches Tony to gauge his reaction as Karl told him everything.  It was a bit earlier than shed expected but there was nothing to do about it now.

----------


## Bennosuke

Patrick's eyebrow raises when Rachel mentions The Duchesse. Nodding his head he replies, "*Ya, actually... she was my first.*" He sounds slightly surprised, but perhaps thinking that Rachel was trying to guess who he had been referring to. "*Why do you want to talk to her?*" he asks with casual curiosity. With her heightened sense of hearing, Rachel can hear the man's heartrate hasten slightly. But Patrick did not seem afraid, perhaps simply excited... maybe even aroused. 

At her second question, Patrick laughs and replies, "*No... well I mean most of the houses are up in the hills, which are kind of woody. Anyways, we're almost there. I know it's a pain in the ass to get to, but most of the people who live here pay for properties that are way out of the way because of the privacy, and well for the view.*" He grins at Rachel, showing no signs of anxiety, and as if on cue, he brings the car up and around a bend, allowing Rachel a view down the side of the mountain to look out over downtown Sausalito and the shimmering San Francisco Bay. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm honestly not sure that you can use acute senses to smell emotions like fear. I mean, I am familiar with the phrase to "smell fear", and I am aware of the fact that people secrete pheromones ect that might help identify what emotional state they are feeling. And I didn't interpret anything in the blurb for Acute Senses to bely otherwise. However, I haven't combed through the book, so please let me know if I am missing something that sense vampires can use their senses to pick up on how a person is feeling. 

However, I've included some flavor into how Patrick is likely feeling, and included that Rachel can hear the man's heart rate increase, though this does not necessarily mean he is afraid. I would suggest an empathy roll would likely be most appropriate here, but since your first couple dice were successes, I'm playing this as Rachel can read his emotions anyways.


**************************************************  *************************

Tony's eyebrow raises at Karl's remark, but he gives his ascent. He listens as Karl continues, his countenance darkening. His face belies no shock or anger, just cool tempered concern. "*This is concerning,*" Tony replies, doing well to control his voice, adding, "*I can only advise you to keep this close to your chest till you are absolutely certain.*" He does something like sigh, but the signs of mortality have clearly begun to leave the neonate early, and the gesture comes off strangely. He says, "*To be honest with you both, the choice to elect Nova was partly motivated by the need to tie The Rabble closer to our banner. Neither I or my Sire have any deep love for Nova... though we had never suspected her to be tainted. This will not look good for us if she is guilty... though I suppose it can only be worse if we wait on this.*" He eyes Karl, then Anna, pausing to add weight to his final words, "*I will speak with The Prince about this in private, and we say nothing till you are absolutely certain. I am placing a lot of trust on your shoulders. Figure this out as soon as you can, and be dead certain before we discuss this again. Oh, I can only pray you are wrong.*" He runs his hand back through his hair and shakes his head.

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods, _"We have every intention of keeping it quiet, we have shared our findings on this with no one, and frankly we had not yet planned to share this even with you just yet. Not until we were more certain of things. I have no desire to sow mistrust between the prince and his hound if we are somehow incorrect."_

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna nodded and kept quiet.  Her suspicions about Estella and Mihos mirror would remain just that until she could confirm them.

----------


## Haval

Rachel wasn't really worried about Patrick but on the other hand she had only just met him. Being outside of the city for the first time in a while put her out of her comfort zone. 'Why? Because sometimes even people like me need to work. The Duchesse...I'm very curious where the title comes from by the way...wanted to meet with Mother about something, but Mother is busy and sent me instead. This woman might be expecting someone like me to show up if she has any sense.' 

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


I think things like heartrate or sweat would do it. Or I suppose it's the equivalent of rolling Scrutiny in 40k and you're just trying to judge his reactions by looking very closely. 

I may be conflating this with Werewolf where they might be capable of picking up on how much someone is behaving like prey or whatever.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Good,*" Tony replies with a satisfied nod. He pauses, perhaps giving those gathered to speak up before he continues, "*Very well then. Shall we discuss... more general security concerns? We are concerned that some of the Kindred who were loyal to Gorman might cause trouble while The Prince is out of the city. There are not many, and they are not very powerful, but with my Sire gone, they may seek to capitalize.*"

**************************************************  **

Patrick shrugs and replies, "*I'm not really certain where the title comes from.*" He chuckles a little and adds, "*I had actually kinda assumed it was self-given or something.*" When Rachel mentions the Circle Primogen, a confused sort of expression crosses his face. "*Mother? I'm sorry, but I'm not sure I follow.*" 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

In reviewing both the description of Kindred Senses (pg 90) and in the description of the Acute Senses merit, I don't see anything supporting that Kindreds are better able to read human emotions based only on there improved vision, hearing ect... though of course they have plenty of available additional powers that could possible help.

I'd suggest that what Rachel was trying to accomplish would again be an Empathy roll as per page 168. As previously mentioned, because Rachel's roll was so good, if it was converted to an empathy roll she would have succeeded anyways.

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods, _"I had been wondering about that myself. Has the prince expressed any preference on our default approach to any such matters? We could crack down on any hints of rebellion, but I suspect that simply making it clear that we are watching may cut down on much of that."_

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna nodded and waited for Tony to tell them who to keep an eye on.

----------


## Haval

On Oleander, 'So either she's pretentious or she's somehow old enough to have come by the title honestly. I can't say I'm not interested either way.' On the second point, 'You do know where I got your number Patrick? I feel like Mother Blackstar would be difficult to forget about if you ever met her.' Perhaps he had not.

----------


## Bennosuke

Tony's face wrinkles with a frown momentarily. He pauses for a moment, picking his words carefully as he replies, "*I think less is more... unless force is absolutely necessary. One of our greatest strengths so far has been not policing as hard as Gorman and Schultz had.*" He runs his tongue across his teeth, and with a shrug adds, "*But of course if the Traditions are being broken, or violence breaks out, we trust you to do what you must.*" 

He pulls his cellphone out, and for a moment it seems that Tony is about to act the part of the spoiled millennial, but as he starts pecking away he says, "*Here is a list of Kindred you might want to keep your eyes on. Not a hard list, just people we are concerned about*." 

Both Karl and Anna get a ping on their phone, the list has a number of names, about twenty in all and mostly familiar. But among the names a few stand out, including Mother Blackstar, Ivanov, Dennis Collins, Ozzy Mandius, and a few Spear members. At the end of the list it just says, "The Carthians?". As the two are reading the list Tony adds, "*I also wanted to mention Zach Thomas. I'm sure you've heard the rumors as well... but it sounds like he's got a bit of a vendetta with you two; chopping off his hand and all. Just thought I'd mention it since we can likely expect the most anarchy with The Prince gone.*" 

**************************************************  ********************

"*I've honestly never heard the name,*" Patrick says insistently. He pauses for a moment and then says, "*... However, assuming this is a female vampire from San Francisco, could you be talking about Ms. Jackson?*" The name sounds familiar, but then he starts describing Mother Blackstar, and Rachel is certain they are talking about the same person. 

As Patrick finishes this, he gracefully decelerates the car, pulling off the narrow road into a small wooden garage. Only once the car is parked in the garage can Rachel see the stairs that lead down the side of the hill from the parking spot to a modern looking two story house surrounded by gnarled redwoods and finger-like sycamores. "*Here we are,*" the man says with a grin, "*home sweet home.*" He gets out and races around to open the passenger side door for Rachel.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Zach Thomas After I saved his life? Anna asked, talk about ungrateful

You would think hed get the picture after she saved him, paid for the damage to his apartment, and embarrassed him in front of his sire.  It wasnt like he even lost the use of his arm!  Nobody would have even known if he hadnt gone and blabbed about it. 

Well keep our eyes open, Anna said as she continued to scan the list.

----------


## Haval

Rachel will take a moment to curse her slip. But better here then with someone who actually mattered. 'That's her. I imagine she's had a lot of names over the years, but she seems to consider you a useful man to know.'

Rachel is amused by Patrick's chivalry but will take his hand anyway as she gets out of the car. 'Nice house. I take it you're alone here?'

----------


## Bennosuke

Tony D'Agostino barely reacts to Anna's response, his eyes narrowing just slightly. With a small nod of his head, he replies flatly, "*Indeed.*" 

After she finishes he says, "*Unless you have any further questions, or unless there is something else you wish to discuss, I suppose we should finish by talking about bringing in this new member to your coterie.*"

**************************************************  ********

Patrick blushes slightly at the supposed compliment, giving an awkward shrug. As he leads Rachel out of the car and down the stairs he replies, "*Indeed. We have... plenty of privacy.*" The stairs are lit by a series of electric lamps planted into the rough soil that runs down the hill. Rachel can see the grin, the excitement now glowing on the blood doll's face as the two of them descend down to his private domain.

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna cleared her throat.

With Aisling gone, were needing to round out our numbers, Anna said, and it just happened we had a referral, a recently arrived kindred named Rachel.  She doesnt have much history with us, which is ideal.  We were planning to ease her in, give her a trial period, so to speak, before bringing her in formally.  We wanted to check first though, since our position as hounds complicates things a bit.

----------


## Haval

Rachel will only grin at Patrick's reaction. There was something to be said for a willing potential meal. She'll let Patrick lead her towards the house before passing him her coat when they were inside

When they'd found somewhere to sit, 'Can't say I'm not curious over who else you've been talking too but I don't need to intrude on anyone else's business.' How would he deal with one of the less civilised bloodlines? But he had met Blackstar and didn't seem overly worried by it. 'I will need to speak to Oleander tonight though. Would you happen to have her number or do you think she'd be willing to join us?'

----------


## Bennosuke

The stairs lead to a large stone terrace, lit softly by the yellow glow of surrounding lamps. Patrick's house is all geometric angles, tall glass panels, and off white walls. He opens the door, inviting Rachel in. The question lands as the two are standing in the entryway. Patrick's face tightens at the request, and he studies the vampire as the weighs his options. "*Uh... I can maybe give you her number, but I don't really have the eh, power to summon Duchesse Oleander. She, normally calls me,*" he says, face turning red.

----------


## Haval

'She would be angry with you if you tried I take it?' Rachel replied. 'Fair enough. Let me have her number.'

----------


## Bennosuke

Patrick shrugs again uncomfortably. He mutters in reply, "*Well, I mean... you know how it is,*" before saying, "*give me a moment to get a paper and pen.*" He ushers Rachel into the house, slipping through an opening in the entrance hallway into the kitchen to a pen and paper. He calls out from the kitchen, "*Just uh... don't tell her how you got the number; just in case?*" His face is slightly red, and there is a sheen of sweat on his upper brow that some mortals get when they are nervous.

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods at Anna's explanation, _"To be clear we have not decided to bring her in just yet, we wanted to be sure the possibility would not present an issue, given that she would naturally be close enough to learn the business of the prince's hounds. A potential conflict of interest if she is not selected to be a hound herself."_

----------


## Bennosuke

Tony shrugs, his face blank of expression. In reply he says, "*I am glad you are not being rash about this. How about this; why don't you figure things out a little more, and come back and report to me. If you two think she will be a good fit and can give me reason to believe so, we will be in full support of her joining you, and on your recommendation, can consider her for a position as Hound.*" He grins slightly and extends a hand, first to Karl then to Anna to shake, saying, "*My Sire trusts you two deeply, and there are few outside the family where that is the case.*"

After he has given the two Hounds a firm politician handshake, Tony says, "*Now is there anything else we would like to discuss? It is getting close to sunrise, and I believe you wanted to formally present your Childe Karl?*"

----------


## Haval

'Don't worry about it Patrick.' Rachel will take the note. 'She'll likely assume Ms Jackson told me. She is certainly capable of finding it.'

Rachel will tap out a quick message.

*Spoiler: Text Message*
Show


I'm told you have something to show us? I'm already in Sausalito if you want to discuss it. Mother is busy so she sent me instead.

----------


## Bennosuke

Patrick nods ambivalently as Rachel tells him not to worry. He watches with idle curiosity as she types out her text message to The Duchesse. 

Within moments Rachel gets a reply. it reads, "*Who is this?*"

----------


## Haval

> Within moments Rachel gets a reply. it reads, "*Who is this?*"


_'My name is Rachel, but I'm not that important. I thought it would be politer to reach out then interrupt another Kindred when they're in the middle of a hunt.'_

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods, _"I do not recall if you formally met him before tonight, but Gabriel here has been my faithful ghoul for quite some time. He more than earned the right to ask for the embrace."_

----------


## Bennosuke

Rachel is greeted with a reply only moments after her last. Oleander's message reads, "_And you are a member of The Mother's Covenant I presume??? I am sorry Rachel, but it would be MORE POLITE to fully introduce yourself to this city's leader._" Now _this_ was a power play. Above and beyond the frustrating correction of Rachel's grammar, it was clear that The Duchesse was trying to establish dominance in this relationship (typical Kindred behavior), whether or not she eve was _truly_ the leader of the Kindred in Sausalito. 

**************************************************  ******

"*Oh yes, we've met,*" Tony says with a grin that is actually directed at the Fledgeling, "*And I have no doubt that he was more than deserving.*". Gabe gives an appreciative and affirmative head nod. The Prince's childe shrugs and says, "*I just wanted to make sure we had, taken care of all our business before we close out the night. I think we can both agree that introducing Gabe is mostly just a necessary formality at this point.*" Impulsively, Tony brings a hand up to rub at a bloodshot eye. He looked gaunt and tired, like all Kindred do this close to sunrise. And as if to punctuate this he adds, "*Let's go upstairs then. It is getting close to sunrise, and I am sure none of us wish to be out much longer.*" 

Tony bids the group to follow him, and leads the way out of the lavishly decorated study, through a pristine but unused kitchen, and to a flight of stairs that lead up to the second floor. Down a long hallways with sumptuous hardwood floors, Tony opens the door to The Prince's office, a room that Karl and Anna have both been in before. The lights are off in the room, but The Prince sits at his desk, lit by the glow of a large computer monitor. He is busy pecking away at the keyboard, fingers flying with an inhuman celerity. He does not rise, his face remains unmoved and fixed to the screen, but the Prince speaks, "*Come in, come in. Welcome. It is good to see you three. Please, have a seat.*" He does not gesture, but it is clear he is referring to the two chairs that sit opposite his polished wooden work desk. Other than his hands, the Prince's body remains completely motionless, and in the glow of the computer, he looks like an animatronic corpse.

----------


## Haval

> Rachel is greeted with a reply only moments after her last. Oleander's message reads, "_And you are a member of The Mother's Covenant I presume??? I am sorry Rachel, but it would be MORE POLITE to fully introduce yourself to this city's leader._" Now _this_ was a power play. Above and beyond the frustrating correction of Rachel's grammar, it was clear that The Duchesse was trying to establish dominance in this relationship (typical Kindred behavior), whether or not she eve was _truly_ the leader of the Kindred in Sausalito.


Ha. And how many vampires do you rule over out here in this...city? Technically Rachel herself predated mobile phones for a few years, but the grammer correction was the sort of thing she would expect from an elderly person if they were Kine. Perhaps she should have opened with a telegram. Rachel does not care enough to be _that_ irritated, but it was hard to respect anyone this petty.  

_My apologies your grace. I seem to have been misinformed about your august rank. I am a witch of Mother's Covenant. If you would like to give me a location I can always introduce myself to you properly._

----------


## Bennosuke

Another Pulse message from The Duchesse returns in rapid time. It reads, "_Very good! If you are in Sausalito, I can meet you on the docks outside of The Trident on Bridgeway. Be there at one._" Midnight was maybe a little under an hour away.

----------


## Haval

_I will be there._ Rachel will briefly google the Trident to see how open the area around it was. She wasn't expecting any trouble but it would be better to be prepared anyway.

When she finishes she'll turn back to Patrick, 'Well she is _charming_ isn't she? I can understand you wanting to keep your involvement quiet. She has agreed to meet me though. You didn't tell me that she considers herself in charge around here? Would you happen to know if she has any Kindred friends I should be aware of?'

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna enters and takes one of the offered seats.  She is anxious to get back to the haven to rest before sunrise, but she doesn't let any emotion cross her features.  This is Gabe's presentation, so she'll leave it to Karl to introduce him.

----------


## Bennosuke

According to Google, The Trident appears to be a restaurant located out on the bay side of Bridgeway. Google images actually shows that the restaurant is actually on a large wooden dock that extends out over the water, with the dock also used as a place for valet parking. It was well past closing, and Rachel could imagine herself standing out on the dock alone, waiting for a car to pull up. The nearest building appeared to be either across the street, or another restaurant called Scoma which was also on a dock, probably about 30 yards down the block. 

Patrick nods his head, listening to Rachel. He chuckles when she brings up The Duchesse being a leader and replies, "*I mean, I suppose she is. But I think there are a couple of vampires in this city who see themselves that way... to be completely honest.*" In reply to her other question, "*I mean... does your kind ever really have friends?*" He winces as the words escape his lips, as if he were prepared for Rachel to wind up and hit him. "*She has allies though, if that's what you mean.*" he adds hastily, "*There are only so many vampires in Sausalito you know.*" 

*************************************************

The Prince allows his gaze to stray from the computer to Anna as she sits, and he gives her an attempt at a welcoming smile, though it appears strained.

----------


## Haval

Rachel smile gets wider at Patrick's display of attentiveness. 'No friends? You have been spending a lot of time with us. You're not entirely wrong though.' She'll assume that if Oleander had anyone with her there was a decent chance that Rachel would at least be able to see them coming.

'The Duchesse wants me to meet her outside 'The Trident' restaurant at one. Do you know it?'

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

We are at your service, my Prince, whatever needs to be done while youre away, Anna said.

*Spoiler*
Show

killing time until daishain presents gabe.

----------


## Daishain

Karl steps up and gives a formal bow,_ "Sir, it is my pleasure to formally introduce Gabriel Hudson, my first Childe."_ He gestures for Gabe to step up.

----------


## Bennosuke

Peter winces slightly at the comment of him spending a lot of time with the Kindred. He tries to grin and shrug it off, but Rachel can read him like a book. In reply to her question he replies, "*The Trident? Oh yeah. Nice place, good crab cakes.*" He pauses a little uncomfortably, then adds, "*Uh... not that you would care about that, hahah.*" 

His eyes narrow for a second, and then he hastily offers, "*Why don't we uh, come inside and make ourselves comfortable? I'd be happy to show you around if you'd like.*" He has the nervous energy of a teenage boy trying to get laid for the first time. 

**************************************************  ****************

There is a long moment where The Prince seems not to have heard Karl. His fingers continue to tap at his keyboard. Then before anyone can speak up, the tapping stops and Prince D'Agostino rises. The distracted coldness is gone from the man's face, and returned is a charismatic warmth. He steps around the desk to approach Karl and his Fledgeling and says, "*Gabriel, good to see you again! And welcome, welcome to your new life, and to our society!*" He shakes the man's hand, and Gabe grins back, eating the Prince's kindness up as if it were fresh hot blood.

----------


## Daishain

Karl watches impassively, either Gabriel would impress as a kindred, or he would not, there was nothing he could do from this point.

----------


## Haval

Enjoying the effect she's having on Patrick, Rachel will stand closer to him. 'Well I wouldn't want to get too comfortable. Technically I'm here to work and we wouldn't want to upset the Duchesse by me being late.' Still, it was hard to resist the opportunity to feed when he was all but throwing himself at her. 'If you were to...show me around, I don't think you'd be able to drop me off afterwards. Perhaps you could phone me an Uber and sit down. Since you've been so helpful to me tonight I'll see if I can help you out in return.'

----------


## Bennosuke

While Gabe is not particularly charming, The Prince's suddenly switched on charm drives their casual conversation smoothly enough. After a few moments of pleasantries, Prince D'Agostino steps back and says, "*Very good then. Well, sunrise is fast approaching, and I am sure none of us wish to be racing the dawn.*" He shrugs and then gestures to Gabe, "*I apologize for the formality, but please kneel.*" Suddenly stricken by The Prince's change of tone, the fledgeling seems to need a moment to register the request, before awkwardly lowering himself to one kneel. Somberly, The Prince says, "*Gabriel Hudson, childe of Karl Bauer, you kneel before me, the Prince of San Francisco. I ask of you now if you swear fealty to me and the power my throne bestows upon me. And I ask of you if you swear to uphold the five Traditions of our city; the five Traditions that bind us Kindred and keep us safe.*" He speaks with a practiced ease and confident seriousness. 

Gabe answers in the affirmative, and the Prince invites him to rise and join him in the All Night Society of San Francisco. Gabe is given another professional and hardy handshake. Then turning to Anna and Karl, he says in a more relaxed manner, "*It is good to see you both. I assure you Tony will fill me in on your conversations. But is there anything we need to discuss? The sun is almost up.*"

**************************************************  **************************

Patrick's face turns bright bright red. His heart begins pounding, an excitement that The Beast finds almost irresistible. "*Oh, well, I have practice,*" he mumbles proudly. A light sparkles in the man's eyes and he steps closer to the hungry corpse before him. He reaches his arms out to embrace Rachel as if she were a lover and says, "*I'll be just fine as long as you treat me... tenderly.*" He brings a hand up to caress the side of Rachels face, but turns his palm up, exposing his wrist before Rachel's mouth.

----------


## Daishain

_"There is one matter of concern, but Tony here has already been told of all the relevant details and explaining further would take a while longer than any of us would be comfortable with."_ Karl looks to Anna, if she doesn't bring anything up he gives a short bow and states, _"With your leave, we will look forward to your return."_

----------


## Haval

Rachel will let her fangs extend so Patrick could see them. 'Don't worry about that. How could I hurt someone so useful to have around.' Rachel will grasp Patrick's arm in both hands so she could hold it in place. There was always the chance that he would change his mind and she didn't want to give him the choice. Then she'll lower her mouth to his wrist and take a drink.

*Spoiler*
Show


Taking 2 BP

----------


## Bennosuke

Patrick sighs as Rachel's teeth go in, but it is not just a sigh from the Kiss but a sigh of relief and expectant excitement. "*Yes,*" he says under his breath as the warm blood begins to pulse into Rachel's mouth. He actually begins to open and close his fist, as if to force more blood into his harm. Rachel can feel the tendons sliding back and forth against her teeth. Rachel feeds and feeds, taking more than she needs, but lets go long before The Beast gets near the surface. 

(OOC: Rachel was at 9, she takes two but tops off at 10.)

"*Oh,*" Patrick says, the word coming out as a moan as Rachel begins to lick her bite marks. He pulls his arm back when she is finally done, waving his wrist around to study the miracle of the closed wound. Half drunkenly he says, "*You... you can have more if you want.*"

----------


## Haval

Rachel will reach up to gently grab Patrick by the chin.'Would you still say the same if I took all of it?' She's mostly curious to hear his response. 'Lucky for you I ate in the bar.'

----------


## Bennosuke

Patrick chuckles. His face is pale, his brow slick with a shiny film of sweat. "*I wasn't worried you would,*" he replies, giving Rachel a smile that says he believes his words. He takes an unsteady step back from Rachel, his legs shaking slightly till he plops down in a controlled fall onto his buttocks. Leaning back on his forearms and staring up at Rachel, he says, "*I... ah, I'm glad I got to share with you.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

> _"There is one matter of concern, but Tony here has already been told of all the relevant details and explaining further would take a while longer than any of us would be comfortable with."_ Karl looks to Anna, if she doesn't bring anything up he gives a short bow and states, _"With your leave, we will look forward to your return."_


Anna merely nodded.  She had a lot she wanted to do and any additional tasks from the Prince would only delay her plans.

----------


## Haval

> Patrick chuckles. His face is pale, his brow slick with a shiny film of sweat. "*I wasn't worried you would,*" he replies, giving Rachel a smile that says he believes his words. He takes an unsteady step back from Rachel, his legs shaking slightly till he plops down in a controlled fall onto his buttocks. Leaning back on his forearms and staring up at Rachel, he says, "*I... ah, I'm glad I got to share with you.*"


Rachel regards Patrick somewhat incredulously and wonders if he was always this quick to trust her kind. Aloud she'll only say 'It was my pleasure Patrick, as I'm sure you know.' The pleasure she had taken from feeding was obvious. She'll squat next to him. 'If you're ever in the city some evening, well, you have my number.' Couldn't hurt to dangle the possibility of seeing her again in front of him. It was the closest thing she could experience to having her food delivered.

'Now. I need to cut this short.' She'll take his hand in a bid to help him up. 'Unless you're happy for me to drive?'

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Very good then,*" D'Agostino says, not able to completely hide a hint of relief. He offers all three Kindred a hand to shake and says, "*Thank you for meeting with me so close to morning,*" before adding to his two Hounds, "*And thank you for your loyalty and service. You have my absolute gratitude and trust.*" 

The Prince gestures to his childe, who offers to see the three out. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Unless there's anything else you want to try, I think I'm happy to end the night, and thus the scene here. I am finishing up the night with Haval, though it may go a little longer and I can run in parallel with the start of the next scene. I will need a little time to count up beats and may not have this till the weekend. Would you prefer starting the next scene, or wait till you can potentially spend XP and change Aspirations. 


**************************************************  *******************

Patrick takes the hand offered, and rises to his feet on slightly unsteady legs. His eyes are slightly glazed over, but the glamour seems to be fading quickly. "*Thanks,*" he says curtly at Rachel's offer of meeting if he was ever in San Francisco, adding uncomfortably, "*Ya. Uh, I'll reach out.*" His gaze shifts to his feet, and it's hard to tell the exact cause of his unease; maybe embarrassment? 

When Rachel says that she needs to cut things short, he replies, "*Oh, sure, ya.*" He checks his watch quickly. Then adds, "*No, I can drive you if you'd like. Just give me a moment. I'm a little light headed, it will pass quickly.*" He brings a hand up to wipe away the glossy sweat from his brow. Still in the kitchen entrance, he stumbles over to the sink, and grabbing a glass from a full but aggressively organized drying rack, pours himself a glass of water. He drinks thirstily, placing the drained glass in the sink. He gives Rachel a self-conscious smile and says, "*There, much better.*"

Unless Rachel has any reason to protest, he will lead the way back out of his house, locking the door behind him, before heading back up the steps to his garage. 

(OOC: Please see the OOC box above)

----------


## Haval

Rachel will follow Patrick outside. 'If you'd like to keep you and me secret I'd say you should drop me off round the corner from the 'Trident'. Just in case.' She'll watch Patrick closely for any sign of unsteadiness as they go to the car.

----------


## Bennosuke

Patrick's face is pale and drawn, and he begins breathing hard as he ascends the wooden stairs up to the garage. Rachel can hear his heart racing, pushing against a decreased supply of blood as it attempted to maintain its vital flow. But his ascent was sure, and if anything, the struggle seemed to sober the blood doll up. Patrick didn't even wait for his company, opening up the driver seat door and taking his position as Rachel was finishing her ascent. 

As Rachel gets in he replies, "*Probably not a bad idea,*" between hungry breaths adding, "*if you're alright with it, I'll drop you off a few blocks away. It's pretty open, and if you want that anonymity, probably better to walk over from around the bend.*" 

He turns the car on. The engine hums. Lights glow to life inside the cockpit as the beams of the headlight pour out of the opening garage door and onto the street. Patrick eases the car out onto the road, confidently accelerating as he wound back down the hill. 

As promised, he stops at an intersection where the descending road kisses Bridgewater, stopping behind a building where someone up the street would not have been able to see his car. His face turns red despite the stolen blood and he says uncomfortably, "*Well Rachel... it was, uh, nice meeting you.*" He does his best to smile, but it's clear that the man is feeling very self conscious.

----------


## Haval

On the drive into town Rachel is half convinced she'll have to take over in case Patrick looked to be on the verge of passing out. Yet he seemed to manage anyway. 'You are surprisely resilient, but I suppose you've done this a lot. I almost feel like I could have taken more.'

After they park Rachel will reply. 'The pleasure was all mine Patrick. I can certainly say I've had worse meals.' Noting his embarrassment, Rachel will give him a broad smile then lean forward, 'Try to relax. Just remember to be careful who you share with. Not everyone like me is as polite as I am.' 

Afterwards she will leave Patrick's car and head over to the Trident. She's not trying to hide but will watch for any signs of movement. If there were any other Kindred around she would prefer to see them before they saw her.

----------


## Bennosuke

> On the drive into town Rachel is half convinced she'll have to take over in case Patrick looked to be on the verge of passing out. Yet he seemed to manage anyway. 'You are surprisely resilient, but I suppose you've done this a lot. I almost feel like I could have taken more.'


Patrick chuckles softly, but keeps his eyes on the road. Softly he says, "*I'm fine. I guess it's been a while since I shared last... but I'll probably need a few days to recover.*" 




> After they park Rachel will reply. 'The pleasure was all mine Patrick. I can certainly say I've had worse meals.' Noting his embarrassment, Rachel will give him a broad smile then lean forward, 'Try to relax. Just remember to be careful who you share with. Not everyone like me is as polite as I am.'
> 
> Afterwards she will leave Patrick's car and head over to the Trident. She's not trying to hide but will watch for any signs of movement. If there were any other Kindred around she would prefer to see them before they saw her.


He nods and smiles, but the car pulls away almost as soon as Rachel closes the door. The walk to the restaurant is uneventful. Rachel keeps her wits to her, as she crosses the street and walks along the water (OOC: 4 successes). Yellow light from the sickle shapes moon ripples along the waves as they crash softly against the gabion wall peer. Rachel passes a homeless man, sound asleep under a sleeping bag, but otherwise there are no signs of life (or unlife), and she feels fairly certain she is not being watched. 

The Trident is a boxy two story building, with pseudo greek-revival architecture, and a bad off-white paint job. There are no cars parked on its dock, though the wooden walkway creaks slightly under Rachel's weight. Rachel studies windows from buildings across the street, but again gets no sense of being watched.

A under ten minutes after Rachel arrives, her hair tussled by the sea breeze, a white Toyota SUV pulls up, refusing to pull onto the dock. Tinted windows; Rachel can't see inside. A window from the front passenger seat rolls down, and a yellow light beam, maybe from a flashlight, fills Rachel's vision, blocking out all else. A man's voice calls out, "*Who are you?*"

----------


## Haval

Rachel will move away from the beam and get closer to the car window to try and see the man better. 'Rachel. And who are you?'

----------


## Bennosuke

*Act V Scene ii*

_I miss the kiss of treachery
The shameless kiss of vanity
The soft and the black and the velvety
Up tight against the side of me
And mouth and eyes and heart all bleed
And run in thickening streams of greed
As bit by bit, it starts the need
To just let go, my party piece

Yeah, I miss the kiss of treachery
The shameless kiss before I feed
The stench of a love for younger meat
And the sound it makes when it cuts in deep
The holding up on bended knees
The addiction of duplicities
As bit by bit, it starts the need
To just let go, my party piece

-Disintegration, The Cure_

Both *Karl and Anna* awake in their respective rooms of their shared haven the following evening, with the shared uneasy feeling that someone has been in their space while they slumbered. The creeping suspicion crawls up and down their dead flesh, like goose pimples would on the warm skin of a Kine. But a quick search of your room shows nothing immediately out of place, though there is the sound of foot steps coming from downstairs; the first floor of the house that had once clearly been some form of storefront. 

*They receive the same message as Rachel*, phones buzzing and flashing to life at nearly the same time in three separate locations. Rachel of course had returned to her own haven, a secure and private apartment. All three have received the same Pulse message from Nova, in a shared chat. The message reads, "_I believe we should chat tonight._" 

If any of you take the time to peruse the news and public chats, there are a number of posts voicing a growing and shared paranoia. The Prince has left the city, and anything could happen... Who knows how violently the Masquerade could be slashed during the upcoming nights?

**************************************************  *****************************




> Rachel will move away from the beam and get closer to the car window to try and see the man better. 'Rachel. And who are you?'


At first, whomever is holding the flashlight keeps it trained on Rachel as she tries to clear her vision. But a long moment after she identifies herself, the light turns off. Rachel's sensitive Kindred eyes take a second to adjust to the comfort of the dark, as the passenger side backseat door is opened for her. "*Get in,*" an authoritative woman's voice calls from inside the car. 

As Rachel's eyes adjust, she can see a round faced man with a maniacal grin sitting up front. _He was probably the one with the flashlight._ He's got a black fedora covering his pudgy and otherwise naked crown, and he continues to stare at Rachel. But the backseat door is not opened enough for Rachel to see into the car.

----------


## Haval

Rachel already had a habit of checking up on recent news after she wakes, but recent events had made staying informed about Kindred business even more important. 

She has been expecting that Nova would call her at some point. Best get it over with. _'I agree. Let me know where you want me.'_ Rachel didn't have a problem with the Carthians but had found that, as a Ventrue, some of them tended to have a problem with her.

*****

Rachel will smile and nod to the driver before opening the backdoor enough that she could see whoever else was in the car. 'Your grace I presume?' She'll get in the car unless there's an obvious reason not to.

----------


## Bennosuke

For a moment, it shows that Nova is typing a response to Rachel's message, but then the thought bubble disappears, and no message ever comes through. 

**************************************************  ***********

As Rachel approaches the car, she can see that the grinning face is possessed by the man sitting in the front passenger seat. She  opens the nearside door further so that she can see inside. The Duchesse is sitting across the row of seats. She is wearing a knee length zippered canvas dress, cinched with a designer belt. Her brown hair is slightly curled and well manicured, and her dark eyes appraise Rachel, set within a regal face with high cheek bones. 

Taking a moment, Rachel can tell by their heartbeats that both the driver and the man with the fedora are ghouls. 

"*And you would be the lackey of Mother Blackstar, I presume?*" Duchesse Oleander replies haughtily, motioning for Rachel to get into the vehicle.

----------


## Haval

'That's right.' Rachel will get inside the car and close the door behind her. The woman was irritating but Rachel wouldn't dream of showing that she'd noticed. She had been around far more intimidating Kindred. 'Thank you for meeting with me.' She try to keep an eye on whatever the ghouls in the front were doing.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna quietly drew her sword with one hand and unholstered the glock with the other.  She snuck downstairs to investigate the source of the commotion.  If someone was trying to break into their haven, she would make them regret it. 

*Spoiler*
Show

we'll hold off on activating obfuscate at first: dex + stealth (4d10)[*10*][*4*][*2*][*9*](25)
10 again: (4d10)[*3*][*10*][*3*][*2*](18)
any bonus for being inside our haven?

----------


## Haval

> For a moment, it shows that Nova is typing a response to Rachel's message, but then the thought bubble disappears, and no message ever comes through.


Rachel will tap out a private message to Anna and Karl, _'I don't suppose either of you know what she wants?'_

----------


## Bennosuke

The Duchesse offers Rachel a half-hearted smile as she disinterestedly waves to her Ghoul driver. The car pulls away from the curb and begins lazily cruising down the dark and empty road. 

"*Yes, of course,*" Oleander replies, adding with more than a hint of distaste, "*though it would have been preferable if your master came in person. Regardless, I have something of interest to show The Mother. You will report back to her, correct?*" Receiving whatever affirmative Rachel provides, she continues, "*The Wilds outside of San Francisco are dangerous places, as you probably know, filled with many strange things. Though small towns such as Sausalito can be bastions for Kindred such as myself, who wish to avoid the larger politics of San Francisco, they are far from comfortable places; even for Gangrel. However, living so close to the woods, has I feel made me quite valuable to those with interest in the occult arts, such as your master. I have found a location of power; one that I honestly would not know how to use, but which Mother Blackstar might. I wish to strike a bargain with her, showing her this place and giving her access to what is truly my domain, in exchange for a favor.*" 

But here Duchesse Oleander's face turns cold, her brow furrows and her lip twitches as if she were about to bare her fangs. "*Unfortunately, since you are here, I will have to show you.*" The expression quickly fades, and instead a malicious grin spreads across her thin pink lips. She says, staring Rachel right in the eyes, "*But to maintain the secrecy of this location, we will of course need to blind fold you till we get there. You understand of course, if you could find this place without Mother Blackstar meeting my demands, I would... be at a loss in this situation.*"

**************************************************  ***************************

Anna moves softly down the stairs. She was Mekhet, she was shadow. The sound of man grows louder; the rhythm of heart beat, the soft sound of breathing. Anna picks up no sudden movement, no heightened heart rate, no sign of her prey's awareness as she rounds the corner out of the stairwell, her weapons readied. 

Fred Rugg, Karl's mortal grandson sits a desk (when did that get there?), his back to Anna. The soft light of a laptop screen creates a halo around the man's silhouette. He takes a sip of coffee from a stained white mug. He scrolls with one hand, still unaware of the vampire behind him.

----------


## Haval

'I'd expect that the Primogen has a lot of demands on her time. I'd say sending someone like me out here to check shows that she's at least curious about what you have.' Rachel found the idea that Blackstar would come out here herself without knowing more to be a little unrealistic. The Duchesse did have a high opinion of herself.

Rachel will meet Oleander's gaze. 'I'm not one for messing around in the woods normally but I'll make an exception here. I leave myself in your hands your grace.' She'll assent to being blindfolded. 'May I ask what your demands are? Assuming you need me to pass anything else on to Mother Blackstar.'

----------


## Thundercracker

Oh, its you, Anna said.  She flipped the safety of her gun back on and set it on the table. 

She didnt bother with any of the pretenses of mortality with the man, no breathing, or blinking, or any of the little unnecessary  movements that humans were incapable of stopping. 

What are you working on? she asked.

She replied to Nova: when / where?

----------


## Bennosuke

The Duchesse nods with approval at the comment about The Primogen's interest. 

When Rachel ascents to being blind folded, Oleander replies, "*Very good, though we don't need to do it just yet. It will be a little bit of a drive and there won't be much point in keeping you blind folded the entire time.*" She nods to the man in the front passenger seat with the fedora, who reaches into the pocket of a rough looking tweed jacket to remove a large silk bandana, or maybe a small scarf. The Duchesse takes it, placing the bolt of cloth in her lap. 

The car accelerates, driving along the coast, out of Sausalito and into the town of Mill Valley. As the car drives North, the shadow of a large mountain intercepts the night sky, a massive pyramidal structure that Rachel would likely recognize as Mount Tamalpais. As the car pushes north it becomes clear that this is their destination, the mountain growing larger and larger as they pass through town. Near the base of the mountain, urban roads give way to winding narrow streets shrouded by a thinning forest. And as the car begins it's ascent, Duchesse Oleander turns to Rachel and says, "*It is time now.*" She reaches forward to begin blindfolding Rachel, unless she does anything to interrupt this process.

(OOC: See my OOC post as well) 

**************************************************  **********

At the sound of Anna's voice, the man stands up suddenly, knocking his chair over and nearly doing the same to his small desk. He turns towards Anna, eyes wide, seeing the armed and animated corpse before him. He moans softly, and takes a step back, again unaware of his desk and this time knocking it over with his laptop. He doesn't even notice it go over, and takes another step back away from Anna. He begins to mumble, "*Oh, it's you,*" perhaps parroting Anna, or perhaps finding relief in his shock. He clearly doesn't hear Anna's other question, as he struggles to replace the rictus of terror on his face with a mask of a friendly smile. 

The reply to Anna's message comes back almost immediately, "_My place. As soon as you can get here._" Though Karl and Anna had both been to the Dog Patch compound, a message follows providing the address.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

You knocked over the desk.  And your computer, Anna said.  She bends over to pick them up and right the lamp, then sets the pistol on top like she originally intended. 

You shouldnt be scared, Im not going to hurt you.  Youre related to Karl, after all, Anna said, besides, its not scary at all, the Kiss.  It feels good.  There are some people who crave it.  

She checked her phone. 

I have to go, but I need to wait for Karl to wake up first, she said, so. What do you want to do?

----------


## Haval

On the way north Rachel will watch the countryside in case she ever wanted to try coming back here. 'How did you find something interesting all the way out here? It doesn't seem like the sort of thing you'd just stumble across.' She'll allow herself to be blindfolded.

----------


## Bennosuke

As Anna approaches to start helping collect the knocked over items, Fred backs up, sort of cutting her off so that he can get to his laptop first and hastily shut it before Anna can see. It is cool down on the first floor, but the man is now sweating, and Anna can hear the frantic racing of his heart. 




> You shouldnt be scared, Im not going to hurt you. Youre related to Karl, after all, Anna said, besides, its not scary at all, the Kiss. It feels good. There are some people who crave it.


Fred nods his head, and the lines in his face tense in an attempt at a reassuring smile. "*Oh. No, I'm... I'm not scared. Uh, you just startled me,*" he replies, as the fear quickly returns to his face. But he hastily adds, "*But I don't think Karl wants me... getting involved with, with any of that.*" He swallows, and his throat is so dry that it makes an audible sort of clicking sound, and he grimaces as if the act hurt. 




> I have to go, but I need to wait for Karl to wake up first, she said, so. What do you want to do?


Fred opens his mouth to reply, but for a moment nothing comes out. He takes a deep breath in through his nose, then exhales slowly, perhaps a very human attempt at calming himself. "*Oh, well I don't know,*" Fred replies, "*I've mostly just been trying to keep to myself. Will... will my Grandfather expect me to join him, or you tonight?*"

**************************************************  ****

The Duchesse chuckles at the question, bringing a hand to daintily cover her mouth as if she were a character in some 1940s movie. "*Oh, I did not find it directly,*" she says, lowering her hand. "*But when something like this is found, it is often brought to my attention,*" she says, her expression serious as she adds with authority, "*That's how things work in this area.*" 

Duchesse Oleander's hands are nimble as she works to fasten the blindfold on Rachel's head. She ties it just a little to tight, and Rachel has to admit, she really can't see anything around or through the obstruction. The car drives on for what feels like an eternity. They clearly drive up and around the mountain, the car winding and turning hard several times. If Rachel were still human, the ride might be vomit-inducing. 

The car leaves pavement for some sort of uneven rocky terrain, and after a few more minutes of driving, they mercifully come to a stop. Rachel can hear the engine cut out, before the blind fold is removed by The Duchesse, who is studying Rachel's face with suspicion. She says gravely, "*Now I need you to keep yourself together while we are outside of this car. The woods have a tendency to... unnerve many city Kindred. If you stick with me, you will most likely be safe.*"

----------


## Haval

Were they trying to hit every pothole on the road? Pehaps all she needed to do to come back here was to find the worst road in the whole of California.

Rachel will collect herself as the car stops and the blindfold is removed. 'I'd like to believe that I don't unnerve easily. Unless you mean something more specific then us being in the middle of nowhere?'

----------


## Daishain

Karl gets up slowly for some reason, the ache of the grave heavy tonight, he gets dressed and slowly makes his way downstairs. Surveying the scene a little he simply asks, _"Is everything all right?"_

----------


## Thundercracker

Now Anna was interested.  She didnt think the mortal was foolish enough to be planning to harm them while sitting in their haven.  Though one could never be too certain.  Still, he was Karls grandson, and his responsibility to deal with.  Shed let him know, maybe he would care, maybe not.

We are seeing our supervisor, I guess you could call her, so no, that wouldnt be appropriate, Anna replied.

Just curious, are you looking to get deeper into our, ehh, business? Anna asked, or make a clean break?

Then Karl arrived.

Oh hey, Novas called, I can fill you in on the way, Anna said.

On the way, Anna filled Karl in on his grandsons odd behavior, that it might be a good idea to look into what he was doing on the laptop.

----------


## Daishain

Karl rubs his face, _"Hmm, he might be doing something stupid, I'll look into it."

"In the short run I'm more concerned about Nova. She contacted Rachel as well, meaning she's definitely keeping tabs on our movements. This could be a trap. I suggest we stay on our toes."_

----------


## Bennosuke

The Duchesse's eyes narrow at Rachel's response, but she does not say anything. Instead, she wordlessly turns and lets herself out of the car. 

When Rachel steps out, she is greeted by an eerie silence that amplifies any intermittent ambient noise. Every time the wind picks up, or a cricket chirps, the noise seems to echo over the area. They appear to be parked in an open parking lot on top of the mountain, the lot being completely unpaved light brown dirt. The car is parked in front of the mouth of a hiking trail, fenced off with one of those metal cow fences that you simply have to step around. Rachel can see stars in the sky for the first time in forever, a million yellow eyes staring down at her from the heavens. Normally the light pollution and fog would make such a naked viewing impossible. 

For a moment Rachel's blood is frozen by the sound of inhuman laughter, soft and ethereal and blown from some distant place by a gust of wind. Her ears prick, but as she begins to try to decipher where the sound might have come from, her study is interrupted by The Duchesse's call. "*Are you ready?*" she asks, silencing the last wisps of laughter. She and her two ghouls, the driver and the grinning man with the hat, are standing by the trail entrance. Both ghouls are holding black plastic flashlights out over the trail. 

**************************************************  **




> Now Anna was interested. She didnt think the mortal was foolish enough to be planning to harm them while sitting in their haven. Though one could never be too certain. Still, he was Karls grandson, and his responsibility to deal with. Shed let him know, maybe he would care, maybe not.
> 
> We are seeing our supervisor, I guess you could call her, so no, that wouldnt be appropriate, Anna replied.


Fred shrugs, though Anna can tell he is curios about what she just said. "*Supervisor? Are you guys in like some Vampire... I mean Kindred corporation or something?*" 

But Anna's question about his intentions makes the man's eyes go wide. Rugg hastily replies, "*No, no. Karl has been trying to educate me. He thinks it's best for my, uh, safety, and I think he's right.*" The words come out fast, but without a sign of anxiety or subterfuge. He adds, "*I'm just trying to figure out as much as I can... and uh, not go crazy while you all are asleep during the day. I'm basically on house arrest.*"

(OOC: Do you want to continue discussing, or do you want me to move forward to all three at Nova's place)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"Eh... it's more like a... government, a small one," Anna replied, "if you're bored I can hire you as a consultant.  I have a lot of things that need to get done during the day.  If Karl is alright with it that is.  I guess I could also buy you a playstation or something...?" 

Anna was more or less at a loss for how to interact with this particular individual.  

She glanced to Karl, then sent a text to Tony: "Headed to Nova's, wish us luck."

*Spoiler*
Show

I'm ok to move on.

----------


## Haval

For a moment Rachel will enjoy the sight of the night sky. She hadn't really had the opportunity to do this since the last time she had been outside London back home.

The sound of laughter put her on edge though. Presumably nothing human sounded like that. She'll follow Oleander and her Ghouls to the start of the trail and try to sound analytical. 'I'm ready. How close are they likely to get?'

*****

At her Haven, Rachel will prepare herself to go looking for Nova.

----------


## Bennosuke

Fred regards Anna and her offer hesitantly. "*Uh, I'm not sure I have the right training... though I suppose a beggar can't be a chooser. What would I be doing consulting for?*" he replies. 

But to her remark about buying him a playstation, he replies with a certain disdain, "*I was a college professor before... all of this. I'm not really sure video games are, uh, what I need right now.*" 

(OOC: I am honestly interested in seeing if Anna is going to try to employ Fred, so I'm gonna let this conversation go on for a little bit)

**************************************************  *********

Oleander does not even bother to look over her shoulder. Following her ghouls, she calls back, "*How close will they get? Rachel my dear, I have to admit I have no idea what you are talking about.*" 

Rachel follows the three onto the trail. At first it is wide enough for probably about four or five people to walk shoulder to shoulder together, but soon the dry dirt path narrows so that they are marching single file. The path seems to have been tread into the earth with time, such that hard ground comes up around the trail to about mid shin, and around this is a sparse sort of woods, made up of redwoods and oak and sycamore.

At first the trail seems to descend, but soon Rachel finds herself climbing at a fairly steep incline. As the trail stretches upward, the forest woods grow thicker, their towering branches suffocating out the starlight, so that the path is primarily lit by the bobbing yellow beams of the flashlights... not that Rachel needed them to see. 

A certain creeping anxiety starts to take over. Rachel can't help but dwell on the fact that it was now almost one in the morning, and there was no telling how long this hike would take, or if she would have time to get back to her haven in San Francisco. Plus, there was absolutely no cell reception out here. Had she been a mortal on a hike, maybe that would not be such a big deal, but not knowing the company she was dealing with, it made one feel rather vulnerable. Despite the hour, the animals on the mountain seemed to be wide awake, just like the Kindred. Every few minutes there would be a rustling in the bushes, or a bird calling, or worse; an owl's hoot. The laughter only came again one more time, the same high pitched babble that seemed to blow on a faint gust of wind from no direction in particular. 

Eventually the trail stops climbing straight up the cliffside, and instead seems to turn to wind around mountain. Now it is almost 02:00 AM, and the noise of the forest is becoming a cacophony. There is an almost impossible amount of rustling, coyote howling, brook babbling. Still not looking back, Duchesse Oleander calls over her shoulder, "*We are almost there. Ready yourself please.*" 

**************************************************  ****************

Karl and Anna ride together to the Dogpatch Compound, perhaps they pick Rachel up, or perhaps she gets there on her own. On the way, all three are bombarded by the same onslaught of Pulse updates. Fellow Kindred are messaging and posting and updating about the same news. _Los Angeles is on fire! A literal Coup D'etat has taken place, ousting the Daeva Invictus Prince. There seemed to be debate between messages as to whether the city has been taken over by a rogue faction of The Circle, or the Belial's Brood, and there is massive concern that similar violent outbursts are going to occur through out the state and country with so many Princes having been summoned to New Orleans! The same video is being shared of a Nosferatu who calls himself The Redcap, claiming supremacy of Los Angeles. He says the world should be celebrating the city's liberation from tyranny, a man with a long tuberous nose and a wide lipless shark's grin._

(OOC: feel free to imagine any of your Kindred allies or contacts directly reaching out to your character about this)

Arriving at The Compound the group pull up to the gate entrance. The Carthian compound is a 4 story brick building surrounded by a relatively vacant lot of patchy grass and dog turds, surrounded by a towering chain link fence topped with barbed wire, located in a relatively undesirable neighborhood (though like all neighborhoods, hastily gentrifying) known as The Dogpatch. The entrance is being oh so surreptitiously guarded by a man (maybe a ghoul) in a dirty maroon hoodie standing in front of the gate, smoking a cigarette. He eyes your car/cars without much attempt to hide his suspicion as you approach.

----------


## Haval

'Right.' Rachel will take a moment to watch the area behind her before following Oleander. Just in case there was something else out here. She wouldn't put it past the Duchesse to make a show of how much she understood whatever this was, but it was equally possible that, for all her attitude, she was a dilettante who was in over her head. For the moment she will hold her silence.

On the trail Rachel will keep an eye out. Even if there was so much as a hiker out here this late she would like to know about it. This was hardly a situation that she had expected to get into when she left San Francisco this evening. She had heard stories of what a Kindred needed to do to survive in the wilderness but had never really believed it was possible. Could she bury herself if she had to? At worst, how would her Beast deal with the sight of the sun rising in a few hours if she was delayed here? If she couldn't make it back to San Francisco she was already mulling over alternative arrangements in Sausalito.

When Oleander speaks. _How can I prepare myself when you haven't told me what is up here?_ Aloud she'll only say, 'And what about your ghouls? Or have you brought them here before?'

***************

Rachel will drive herself just to have her car close at hand. Even though she was supposed to be working with Anna and Karl she wasn't relaxed enough to be accepting lifts yet. Nova hadn't been particularly forthcoming about what she wanted, but Rachel knew of the Dogpatch and saw it as the obvious place to start. While she's waiting for the others to arrive she'll catch up on the news and try to understand what the hell was going on.

There were a few members of the Circle in Los Angeles that she was on speaking terms with and she'll reach out to some of them to see if there was any truth to the rumours of the Circle's involvement in the coup. There was every chance that they might have better things to do then reply to her. On the same subject, she'll also read through a few requests for information directed at her from the occasional friend and ally among the San Francisco Kindred. Had she any idea what was going on in Los Angeles? If the Circle was involved was there something brewing in San Francisco? Was this business with Redcap likely to spread? As yet Rachel is going to avoid replying to anyone until she knows more.

After the others arrive, 'I take it you've been here before? What is Nova like to work with?.'

----------


## Bennosuke

> 'Right.' Rachel will take a moment to watch the area behind her before following Oleander. Just in case there was something else out here. She wouldn't put it past the Duchesse to make a show of how much she understood whatever this was, but it was equally possible that, for all her attitude, she was a dilettante who was in over her head. For the moment she will hold her silence.
> 
> On the trail Rachel will keep an eye out. Even if there was so much as a hiker out here this late she would like to know about it. This was hardly a situation that she had expected to get into when she left San Francisco this evening. She had heard stories of what a Kindred needed to do to survive in the wilderness but had never really believed it was possible. Could she bury herself if she had to? At worst, how would her Beast deal with the sight of the sun rising in a few hours if she was delayed here? If she couldn't make it back to San Francisco she was already mulling over alternative arrangements in Sausalito.


Rachel keeps her wits about her as she follows The Duchesse and her two companions. She was attuned to the sound of heart beats and breathing; such noises would draw her attention immediately. And though at several times throughout the hike up the mountain, Rachel gets the sense that their are eyes watching her from the brush, or from up in the tree, all she ever picks up on is the odd wild animal. But paranoia pricked at the nape of Rachel's neck, and The Beast's rage and fear were roaring around inside of the Kindred's head. This only worsens as the noises of the forest pick up in their impossible choir. 

Duchesse Oleander turns finally, a smug grin spread across her face. "*I am not worried about my Ghouls,*" she says slowly, seeming to study Rachel's face, looking for weakness, "*Charles was actually the one who found out about this.*" She turns away again, as the ghoul with the hat walks to the side of the narrow trail, and pushing some brush aside, begins to walk cautiously into the woods. Following the two men, Oleander calls again over her shoulder, "*Now come my dear, I don't wish to be in these woods when the sun starts to rise.*" 

Following the others, Rachel sees that there is a small footpath that they are taking, one that seems to wind shallowly down the side of the mountain. As they walk, the impossible forest sounds begin to warp and distort. The dirt path gives way to a formation of smooth worn down rock. And after a few more minutes, Rachels finds that The Duchesse and her ghouls have stopped. 

"*Here we are,*" Duchesse Oleander says with satisfaction, turning back towards Rachel. The men are shining their flashlights on what appears to be a large creek with rushing water. Though the cacophony of hoots and chirps and rustling bushes persists, the river itself is absolutely silent. As Rachel looks closer, she can see that the water is miraculously flowing uphill. The ghoul with the hat, swings his light beam up with the river, and Rachel can see that the stream is coming from an impossibly large and impossibly placed stone statue of a toad, it's mouth a black void from which the water fountains. 

The more Rachel looks at the statue, the harder it is to look away, and the more unnerved The Beast becomes. "*This is what I wanted to show your master,*" The Duchess says pointedly. She points at the statue and proudly declares, "*This is a gateway of the sort, that I believe Mother Blackstar has been looking for.*" 

**************************************************  ***********************

Mostly, Rachel receives radio silence, though one old contact simply replies, "*I'll talk to you later. We don't know what's going on either.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Fred:

Oh really, professor of what? Should I call you doctor?   I used to be a police officer, in Hong Kong, Anna said. 

She paused as he asked about the consulting. 
Eh, you know how this works right?  Its been the same way for thousands of years.  Kindred hunt and feed from mortals.  Sometimes it gets messy, sometimes people get hurt, Anna said. 

She left out the part where some Kindred reveled in the violence.

Im trying to tap into the citys blood donation services to get people to volunteer their blood, then there would be less hunting and less, hmmm, incidental violence, she said, but things are busy right now, and I could really use someone to set up some meetings with the blood drive people.  Ive got a few contacts but it would be good to have more.  Down the line if it makes sense, you could help construct the business or logistics models.  If youre bored and want a few extra bucks, and if Karl is okay with it, that is 

Anna glanced to Karl. 

Rachel: Ive been here but not inside, Anna said, Nova is interesting to work with, youll have to form your own opinion I guess.

She sent a message to Lady Stardust: trust you are well.  please reach out if there are any emergencies, or if anyone breaks Elysium. 

She also sent a message to Lady Miho and her sire: meeting with Sheriff now, please let me know if there are any emergencies that cannot be handled by the ordo alone.

Victor and Screech both sent messages to Anna asking what was going on, and she replied that she wasnt sure but she recommended laying low for the time being.

She stepped out of the car and approached the ghoul, but not too close, owing to the lit cigarette.

Hounds here to see the Sheriff, at her request, Anna said.

----------


## Haval

Rachel stays impassive as Oleander addresses her. Whatever was going on here she refuses to appear weak in front of the other woman. If Oleander or her ghouls were aware of anything strange going on around them they were remarkably composed about it. Since they were going on perhaps there was a chance that she could learn something.

At the sight of the statue Rachel finds herself gazing into the darkness of the statue's mouth. Where was it coming from? 'Then I should ask the obvious question. A gateway to where? Are we sure that's actually water?'

******

At the Dogpatch Rachel is going to let the others take the lead. Being named as a Hound seemed a little premature but there was no reason to be open about that with Nova's people.

----------


## Daishain

In the discussion about Fred helping with Anna's project, Karl states, _"Long as you avoid putting him in the path of kindred you don't trust to keep their hands off, it sounds promising."_ He looks to the grandson, "That is of course if you wish it."

Later he looks up to the dogpatch, suppressing a sigh. In answer to Rachel's question he states bluntly before getting in earshot of the guards. _"She's erratic, poorly disciplined, charismatic, and quite dangerous. Its likely safest to not be especially interesting to her."_

After a moment he adds, _"I dislike the feel of this, we may need to work together to get out intact."_

----------


## Haval

> Later he looks up to the dogpatch, suppressing a sigh. In answer to Rachel's question he states bluntly before getting in earshot of the guards. _"She's erratic, poorly disciplined, charismatic, and quite dangerous. Its likely safest to not be especially interesting to her."_
> 
> After a moment he adds, _"I dislike the feel of this, we may need to work together to get out intact."_


'No argument here.'

----------


## Bennosuke

To Anna's first question, Fred replies, "*Oh, I was a sociology professor at UCLA,*" but adds hesitantly, "*before I met Karl.*" He chuckles at being called doctor, but simply shakes his head in the negative saying, "*No, that's fine.*" 

When Anna mentions being a police officer in Hong Kong previously, his eyes go wide. Fred opens his mouth as if to say something, but seems to stifle himself for a moment before saying, "*Do you mind if I ask... how long ago was that? I don't mean to be rude, but my understanding is that, well you could be much older than you appear.*"

When Anna describes her idea of consulting, the man's face pinches up as if he sucked on a lemon and loses all of its color. "*Wait, so what? You're going to be using patients at a hospital as... as like live stock?*" he replies, now looking truly disturbed. He looks to Karl, a trapped expression in his lined face. 

**************************************************  **************




> *Anna* sent a message to Lady Stardust: trust you are well. please reach out if there are any emergencies, or if anyone breaks Elysium.


Lady Stardust's reply comes quickly, "_Thank you darling. So far so good. It looks like we might have a few interesting nights ahead. I will let you know if ANYTHING comes up!_"




> She also sent a message to Lady Miho and her sire: meeting with Sheriff now, please let me know if there are any emergencies that cannot be handled by the ordo alone.


Miho's reply comes back far less expediently. She sends a simple "_Ok._" 




> She stepped out of the car and approached the ghoul, but not too close, owing to the lit cigarette.
> 
> Hounds here to see the Sheriff, at her request, Anna said


The kid in the maroon hoody looks up from his cigarette slowly, a look of cold disdain on his face. He clicks his tongue for a moment, and it looks like he might say something distasteful. But instead, he flicks the half-spent cigarette; not directly at the Kindred, but in their general direction so that it falls between himself and the vampires. "*Aight,*" he says with a sigh. He pulls a burner phone from his pocket, and pecks away at the buttons as he types out a message. A few moments later her gets a reply, and seeming satisfied, wordlessly retrieves a key from his pouch pocket. He pops the industrial-sized padlock holding the swinging door to the gate, and opens it for the Kindred. "*Go straight to the compound, no funny ****. My man Al will meet you at the door.*" 

He eyes the group with suspicion as they pass.

**************************************************  ********************

Duchesse Oleander grins at the questions. Seeming to relish the position of power, she replies, "*Oh, The Mother will know exactly where it goes, trust me. And that isn't exactly water, but it isn't not water either. I think it would be more like water the farther away it gets from the statue... assuming this stream exists farther away from this statue.*" Oleander shrugs, seeming to enjoy providing cryptic half-useful responses to Rachel's questions.

----------


## Haval

As the kid was presumably mortal Rachel is amused that he has the balls to act like that in front of a trio of Kindred. She's making no attempt to hide what she is. Otherwise she'll try to pay enough attention to her surroundings that she'll know if anyone was getting too close. 

*****

Rachel is too curious about whatever this was to be irritated by Oleander. 'Well isn't that interesting. I wonder what the other side looks like. I don't suppose you've found anyone disposable to get closer to the statue? Or to try drinking the water?' She'll look significantly at Charles the ghoul. 'You did say your ghoul was the one who found this place.'

----------


## Bennosuke

Rachel can hear the soft background hum of the man's pulse, but he smells stained, like a tainted fruit; but with the scent of Vitae. _Ghoul_.

**************************************************  ************************

"*My Ghoul was smart enough to report this to me without doing anything stupid, once he found out about it,*" Oleander replies. She glances at the man with the hat, who gives her a knowing, proud grin. She grins as she turns back to Rachel and adds, "*We... encouraged a more disposable mortal to investigate. She stuck her head into the frog's mouth, above where the water comes out. She... well she was sucked in. Ziiiip, never to be seen again.*" 

The man with the hat speaks for the first time. His voice is rough, like that of a smoking addict. "*I swear I saw a hand reach right out and grab her; pulled her straight in,*" he says with a strange mix of pride and horror. 

The outburst from the man in the hat immediately sours the expression on Duchesse Oleander's face. She shoots him a warning glare, and he shuts up, eyes dropping to the forest floor.

----------


## Haval

Rachel only looks intriged at the idea. Looking at the way the water was behaving she had no reason to disbelieve the ghoul. 'I wonder if that makes the statue some kind of lure for the unwary. Is there someone waiting on the other side even now? Someone who might be capable of watching and listening to us?' If there was someone to worry about by being here it was too late to do anything about that now. Rachel will take her phone to take some pictures of the statue and the stream.

----------


## Bennosuke

The wind picks up for just a moment after Rachel finishes speaking, and again it carries the strange peels of mocking laughter. The Duchesse can't hide that she has heard it this time around, her serene mask shattering into a web of unnerved lines. Her eyes flash red as they catch the moonlight, and Rachel watches as her lips quiver, ready to pull back and expose her fanged maw. Composing herself, Oleander replies, "*We should not dally here long,*" but tries to cover this with the excuse, "*the sun will be approaching and it will take us time to get back down the mountain. I am sure you will want to be back in your city before sunrise.*" 

The ghouls seem relieved by this and immediately start turning to head back up the path.

----------


## Haval

'Well ... that answers that.' Rachel says flatly. She will take some pictures but now doesn't want to spend too much time here either. Even if there was no sign of movement around the statue it was hard not to want to avoid turning her back on it in case it suddenly looked like a threat. At the same time, the laughter had started before they even got up here. What was the range on ...whatever this was? To Oleander, 'I must say, I dislike not knowing what the rules are here.' Even if Oleander knew anything useful Rachel didn't expect her to be forthcoming about it.

----------


## Bennosuke

> Im trying to tap into the citys blood donation services to get people to volunteer their blood, then there would be less hunting and less, hmmm, incidental violence, she said, but things are busy right now, and I could really use someone to set up some meetings with the blood drive people. Ive got a few contacts but it would be good to have more. Down the line if it makes sense, you could help construct the business or logistics models. If youre bored and want a few extra bucks, and if Karl is okay with it, that is


Fred's face is lined with uncertainty and he takes a moment to respond. "*Do you mean people will be giving the blood willingly... or it's like a fake blood drive?*" he asks, eyes darting from Anna, to Karl, then back again.

**************************************************  *************************

*Spoiler: [email protected]*
Show

Okay basically wrapping things up here, or will Rachel try to accomplish anything more here, or before the end of the night?

----------


## Haval

On the way back to her Haven Rachel is alert for signs of anything unusual. 

She'll also send a message to Mother Blackstar with the pictures of the statue attached. _The Duchesse has certainly found something but I have no idea what to make of it. She suggested that this is a gateway, and you would know exactly what this is. If she's right I would be interested to know more._

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Fred: 

"That was... six years ago," Anna said.  
"Yeah, the idea is we get more donations overall, just like a regular blood drive," Anna replied, "it would be totally voluntary so... nobody would know anything different.  The whole idea is to make it safer for everyone."

Dogpatch: Anna nods and leads the way, as instructed.  She files away the physical look of the guy in the maroon hoodie though, with the cigarette.  She'd have to teach him a lesson on etiquette if the opportunity presented itself.

----------


## Bennosuke

The hike back to the car is remarkable only for the occasional peels of laughter on the wind, becoming more distant every time it pricks Rachel's ears. Even once they reach the safety of the car, Rachel can't shake the sense that she is being watched by some malicious presence, something very satisfied that the Kindred were fleeing. 

Duchesse Oleander and her ghouls force Rachel to wear the blindfold again on the ride down, and with the cloth over her ears, Rachel can still hear the laughter, like listening to the ocean in a seashell. 

They take Rachel to her car or wherever she instructs them, and from there it is basically a race against the dawn to get back across the Golden Gate before sunrise. Images of the water rushing backwards and the strange moss covered frog statue chase Rachel into her sleep; the realization that she will need to meet with Mother Blackstar soon the last thought that Rachel has before she is pulled down into darkness. 

**************************************************  ***************

Fred nods his head, clearly coming to terms with what Anna is saying. When he speaks, it is hesitantly, as if he is worried about offending the vampire he is conversing with. "*Okay. But... that would still be blood not making it to blood banks? Isn't there a shortage of transfusable blood at hospitals?*" he asks. Clearly, Fred will need just a little convincing. 

(OOC: Maybe a Persuasion roll would be good here. Fred's resolve would be 3)

**************************************************  ****************

Anna leads the group across the scrappy grass lot towards the monolithic brick building. Spent cigarette butts and dried out piles of dog **** create a mine field that the Kindred are forced to navigate.

The wooden porch at the front of the compound is a aged and warped. The ghoul Al sits on a plastic chair on the porch, a sawed off shotgun sitting across his lap. He's clearly been waiting for the three, and rises from his seat as they approach. "*You're here to see Nova, right?*" he says, with the same disdain familiar from the last guard. Al might look familiar to Karl and Anna... though maybe all ghouls just look the same at this point. He's got a nappy little 'fro, and a shiny pleather jacket on in black, green and yellow. He's got the weapon in hand, but not at the ready, and he's smart enough not to attempt eye contact with any of the vampires before him. 

Assuming you answer Al in the affirmative, and aren't looking to "try anything", he pulls out his hand radio and says into it, "*They're here.*"

----------


## Haval

Rachel will look slightly disgusted as she steps around the dog ****. Maybe it would have smelt bad anyway if she was still human, but with Kindred senses it was a lot worse. She'll only watch Al with curiosity in case he did slip up and look her in the eyes.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Fred: 
"No idea, but if there was, it would probably be a good thing if someone sponsored a few extra blood drives and donated some of the proceeds to the needy hospitals, could be a win for everyone," Anna said, "maybe that could be the first thing you figure out." 
*Spoiler*
Show

presence + persuasion: (5d10)[*6*][*10*][*2*][*8*][*3*](29)
10 again: (5d10)[*8*][*1*][*1*][*7*][*9*](26)


Dogpatch: Anna was nonplussed at the show of security.  Nova had invited them here, they should have been shown straight in.  What was she trying to do here?

On the outside, she waited patiently for the ghouls to do their jobs, but her concern was raised.  She kept her senses peeled for any impending attack.  She didn't think Nova would be so obtuse as to invite them to her compound to attack them, but one never knew.

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: Fred's resolve would knock Anna's roll down to two successes, so still not bad) 

Fred keeps nodding, his face lined with uncertainty. He glances from Anna to Karl, then back again, before inhaling to take a big exhausted sigh. "*Alright,*" he says, sounding almost defeated, "*sure. It sounds like it might not be the worst thing for humanity... and maybe I'd even be helping everyone out.*" He sounds as if he's trying to convince himself. Fred shrugs and asks, "*What do you want me to do first then?*"

(OOC: Also, I think Anna already has a meeting set up in game with the blood drive people for this night, though she's now agreed to rush to Nova's... so maybe she should send Fred in her stead?)

**************************************************  ******************

Perhaps to Anna's relief, no attack comes. However, the three are left waiting for what feels like an eternal five minutes before the door opens. Nova steps out, momentarily bathed in the compound's light before she closing the door behind her. Her wild mane of brown hair is tied back with a red bandana, and her faded tank top is covered by a well worn denim jacket and tucked into a pair of navy cargo pants. She smells of stale dirt and blood in a most unpleasant way. Nova's cold eyes appraise the three for a long moment before she turns to the ghoul and orders him inside. Al obeys. 

Once the four Kindred are alone, she says, "*Alright. It sounds like we have a lot to discuss. You're Rachel, right?*" she offers a hand out for Rachel to shake, though the expression on her face is less than friendly. "*She's the one you want to bring in as an additional Hound?*" she asks with slight incredulity.

----------


## Haval

'Would you perhaps have preferred Aisling?' Rachel will shake Nova's hand since it was offered. 'I am hardly muscle but I'd like to think I can be of some value to these two.'

----------


## Bennosuke

Nova snickers at this, but her reply is harsh, almost scolding, "*I don't really give a **** to be honest. I just need to know I can trust you.*"

----------


## Haval

> Nova snickers at this, but her reply is harsh, almost scolding, "*I don't really give a **** to be honest. I just need to know I can trust you.*"


'You can trust me to avoid wanting to piss you off.'

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Fred: if youre interested, I had a meeting with some folks who put blood drives together, to find out what sponsoring one takes.  You could take the meeting and find out what we need to do, consider it a trial by fire, Anna said with a small smile, we can work out compensation later, and a contract if you need one I guess.

Dog patch: 
Shes ok, Anna said, we want to start with a probationary period before she is made a full hound, but so far everything seems good from our side.

That would leave it open for Nova to conduct her own background check if she wished.

Is there trouble tonight?  We might want to consider putting out a statement to calm everyone down, given whats happened in LA, Anna said.

----------


## Haval

'About that. Do we know anything concrete about what might be going on there? Who is this Redcap person anyway?'

----------


## Bennosuke

Nova simply stares at Rachel with hard dark eyes when she swears she can be trusted. But when Anna speaks up she replies, "*Alright. Sounds reasonable. She ****s up, it's on your heads though.*" 

When Anna suggests that they put out a statement, she nods her head in agreement, but says coldly, "*Sure. I'll message Stardust, and have her send out an official message.*" Lady Stardust was, along with being The Master of Elysium, the city's Herald. She adds, "*Trouble tonight? Almost certainly. I was hoping you could help me out with that. I wanted to put you on patrol. I've got rats telling me that The Spear are planning on trying to take territory from the Carthians out in The Mission and The Castro. It could be a bad bad couple of nights till the Prince comes back.*" 

She turns to leer at Rachel when she speaks up again. In a tone meant to parody the Crone's speech pattern she replies, "*I figured you would know this Redcap person. He's supposed to be a Witch, right?*" Nova makes sure to let the derogatory tone of her reply set in before adding more seriously, "*I know nothing. None of us do. I'm finding out about this ****ing anarchy in real time, just like everyone else.*" 

**************************************************  *********

Fred shrugs and replies, "*Compensation? For me, or for whomever I'm meeting. I suppose I need to know how much you're willing to invest and just what you are looking for.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Alright.  Anyone in particular we should be looking for?  Anna asked, maybe we should go have a chat with them first, preempt any trouble. 

She figured this could be a trap; it would be a convenient way for Nova to get rid of some hounds she didnt particularly like.  Still, she wasnt going to say no to opposing the spear.

Fred: compensation is for you, Im not going to ask you to do things without paying you, Anna replied, they should have set prices, see what you can find out about whats needed, paperwork, logistics, options we have to choose from, and what funds they need, and put a findings report together.  Then I guess well see from there.

----------


## Haval

Given Nova's reputation her response to Rachel being here was about as good as she could expect. She does wonder how it might look to the Spear for a Carthian Sheriff to be sending Hounds out to defend Carthian territory but will keep that opinion to herself. Dealing with the Spear was hardly something she had a problem with. To the second point she'll only suppress the urge to say something more sarcastic at the idea that every Witch was somehow joined at the hip. She'll wait for an answer to Anna's question.

----------


## Bennosuke

Nova shrugs at Anna's question, giving her a momentary glare. "*No idea,*" she replies, "*though you're welcome to go knocking on Spear Haven doors if you think they'll want to chat with you.*" Nova crosses her arms over her chest and tilts her head back as if she were daring Anna to ask another question. She adds, "*I'd suggest instead setting up patrol around Mission Dolores Park. It's mostly a field that looks down on The Mission and the Castro. It will give you a good view of anything suspicious coming from any direction and will give you a perfect view of The Church; it's a big ass night club that we've been using as a feeding ground. It's at the base of the hill under the view of the park, and it will probably the first sight The Spear target... for obvious reasons.*" Her gaze turns across the three Kindred, from Anna to Karl to Rachel. "*I don't care if you all go together, or take shifts, as long as you get there ASAP,*" she says, a grin spreading across her cold lips as she clearly relishes the moment of authority. Nova adds, "*I've already sent a few ghouls down there to watch, but if an outright attack happens, they won't be enough... on second thought, maybe all three of you should go together.*" 

([email protected]: Sorry, I'm not trying to be a **** to you or Rachel... but maybe Nova is)

**************************************************  *************************

"*Uh, sure,*" Fred replies, his face flushed, his eyes wide and lost. He keeps nodding his head and adds, "*I'll... I'll see what I can do. I guess just let me know where and when.*"

(OOC: Happy to wrap this up here unless you want to do something more)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

I was thinking more like a phone call, but if we know where theyre likely to attack them yeah, we can just watch there, Anna said.

Fred: sure, see what you can come up with.

----------


## Daishain

Karl listens to the issue and nods dutifully. This could be some sort of ploy, but Nova didn't seem the type for it to be an ambush. If she was going to hit them she'd just do it herself here and now.

It might be a distraction instead though. Get the hounds focused on a fake problem while she moved elsewhere... Perhaps a little checking to see if there was any evidence to her claims that the Spears were rallying. _"Anything else your rats have told you we should know about?"_

----------


## Haval

> "*I've already sent a few ghouls down there to watch, but if an outright attack happens, they won't be enough... on second thought, maybe all three of you should go together.*"


'And if the three of us aren't enough either?'

----------


## Bennosuke

Maybe Nova would have responded to either Anna or Rachel, but the Invictus' words immediately grabs her attention. Turning to Karl, her eyebrows raise, and her lips pull back in a lupine sneer that exposes slowly growing fangs. "*Why yes,*" she replies through gritted teeth, "*they did.*" She pauses, her eyes locked for a long moment on Karl, then Nova seems to let her anger go. The snarl disappearing, Nova says flatly, "*I have heard that you two have begun investigating the attacks happening on the Bay Bridge. I suspect there has even been Diablere. Perhaps... we can pool our resources. I suppose that's what would be expected; the city's Hounds working for The Sheriff.*"

----------


## Haval

'Diablere?' Rachel asked as much as to the others as to Nova. 'Can you be certain of that?'

----------


## Bennosuke

Nova casts her hardened glare to Karl and Anna, giving them a look of disdain and waiting for them to speak up as if they had something to confess to.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"It's possible," Anna said, "it's right on the edge of our territory, and I don't know of anyone who has gone missing in San Francisco since Gorman, so someone may be coming over the bridge to do their dirty deeds.  Whether administering final death or diablerie, who knows." 

Anna shrugged. 

"There's really not much to go on right now, we were hoping to do a little more digging first before bothering you over a little bit of ash," she added.

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: I'm going to ask for a Manipulation/Presence + Subterfuge roll at a -4 for Nova's Composure, since this is a lie?)

----------


## Bennosuke

Nova's glare remains focused on Anna for a long moment, letting the Mekhet's words hang in the air. Then her expression softens slightly, and with a nod of her head she replies, "*I see,*" and perhaps she actually believes Anna. But Nova's eyes turn on Karl, looking to see if the other Hound has anything to add.

----------


## Haval

Rachel will watch Anna closely but she had no reason to disbelieve her. 'If the dead isn't from here should we be asking around over the bridge?' She was aware of Oakland but had never had a reason to go there. 'But if there's someone else doing diablere I can't see them stopping at just one.'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Is there any way to identify diablere on Kindred remains? (Because Rachel doesn't know about Karl's auspex, but it might be useful to know)

Int 3 + Occult 2
(5d10)[*2*][*2*][*1*][*10*][*8*](23)
Any 10s
(5d10)[*4*][*6*][*10*][*1*][*7*](28)

----------


## Bennosuke

Nova's gaze shifts from the Mekhet over to Rachel, the glare still filled with disdain. She opens her mouth then closes it, turning back to Karl and waiting for him to speak.

*Spoiler: [email protected]*
Show

Rachel gets two successes. The most obvious way that Rachel probably does not have to roll to know would be by using Auspex. Even if she does not know about what Karl has discovered with Auspex, Rachel probably understands that Auspex would be a good way to uncover a diablerist. However, Rachel has also heard of how the spirits or minds of the diablerized victim can sometimes come to the surface, briefly taking over the person who ate them. She has heard of strange devotions and rituals that can be used to trigger or encourage such occurrences.

----------


## Daishain

Karl shrugs, _"The investigation in question is stalled at present, and was so even before the matter with the prince pushed it aside. And now I suspect we will be very busy with other matters for a time. As I am sure you can understand, we took the possibility of a diablerie charge very seriously, and decided that even the appearance of accusations was something to avoid in these delicate political times, it was our intention not to let anyone know an investigation was taking place at all until we were certain that was what had happened. I'm sure you can understand."_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

This statement is entirely true, if not exactly the whole truth. Making a manipulation+subterfuge roll to conceal the deception
(5d10)[*2*][*9*][*3*][*3*][*8*](25)
ten again (5d10)[*8*][*8*][*10*][*10*][*8*](44)

----------


## Haval

> Karl shrugs, _"The investigation in question is stalled at present, and was so even before the matter with the prince pushed it aside. And now I suspect we will be very busy with other matters for a time. As I am sure you can understand, we took the possibility of a diablerie charge very seriously, and decided that even the appearance of accusations was something to avoid in these delicate political times, it was our intention not to let anyone know an investigation was taking place at all until we were certain that was what had happened. I'm sure you can understand."_


'In case it's true it couldn't hurt to look into it. I had hoped to be done with all that when Gorman went down.'

----------


## Bennosuke

"*I'm sure,*" Nova says coldly in response to Karl, her eyes locked on his. 

([email protected]: Remember, Nova's Composure is 4, which would drop Karl's pool down to 1 which would be no successes. As you mentioned, Karl isn't lying here, but I would interpret this to mean that Nova can at least tell that Karl is being willfully obtuse, perhaps to hide something)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Well continue looking into it once the current crisis is resolved, Anna said. 

*Spoiler*
Show

does Anna get the sense Nova is being genuine about the Spear rumors?

----------


## Haval

Rachel had taken Karl's word for it, but it was difficult to miss the tone of Nova's response. She will watch the exchange with curiosity.

----------


## Bennosuke

Nova opens her mouth as if to say something hasty, then closes it again. She allows her gaze to move from Karl back to Anna and with an intentionally measured tone says, "*Yeah, sure. But let's just focus on surviving the next couple of nights, and making sure there's a city for D'Agostino to come back to so we don't all lose our jobs.*" 

(OOC: Still gonna wait for Daishain to weigh in on whether or not he wants to spend a WP to try to turn that into a success.

@TC: Wanna give me a Composure + Empathy roll?)

----------


## Thundercracker

> Nova opens her mouth as if to say something hasty, then closes it again. She allows her gaze to move from Karl back to Anna and with an intentionally measured tone says, "*Yeah, sure. But let's just focus on surviving the next couple of nights, and making sure there's a city for D'Agostino to come back to so we don't all lose our jobs.*" 
> 
> (OOC: Still gonna wait for Daishain to weigh in on whether or not he wants to spend a WP to try to turn that into a success.
> 
> @TC: Wanna give me a Composure + Empathy roll?)


*Anna*

"Agreed," Anna said, "it would look good for all of us if we can give him a positive report when he gets back, rather than problems to deal with."

----------


## Haval

'Agreed.' Rachel wondered how much blame for failure would be attached to a Hound candidate on probation but chose to be diplomatic by not pointing that out. 'And in the meantime annoying the Spear barely counts as work.'

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Good. I'm glad we are on the same page,*" Nova says after the two had spoken. She even grins a little at Rachel's comment about annoying the Lancea Sanctum. 

Despite her best efforts, Anna can't get a read on Nova. She certainly seemed to be taking her role as Sherriff seriously now, so maybe this was a legitimate assignment, but who could tell. 

Nova finally raises and eyebrow and says, "*Unless there's anything else you three want to discuss, I suggest getting whatever preparations you need out of the way and at least getting one of your asses over to The Mission District.*" 

(OOC: I am going to assume that unless I hear from Daishain otherwise, he is not spending a WP, and his roll was thus a standard failure)

----------


## Daishain

Karl simply states, _"On our way then."_ If there is nothing else, he'll turn and head out the door.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Yeah, I'll spend a WP and try to turn that around. Whether she is the murderer or not, we don't need problems there. (3d10)[*3*][*2*][*2*](7)

----------


## Haval

> "*Unless there's anything else you three want to discuss, I suggest getting whatever preparations you need out of the way and at least getting one of your asses over to The Mission District.*"


_Perhaps in private._ Rachel will follow Karl out if nothing else comes up.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Does Rachel know anything about Spear Havens in the Castro or Mission districts
Int 3 + Politics 2
(5d10)[*9*][*1*][*6*][*5*][*1*](22)
Any 10s
(5d10)[*10*][*9*][*8*][*3*][*3*](33)

----------


## Bennosuke

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Karl is down to 3/5 WP, still no successes. Damn, bad luck dude. 
Rachel gets one success.


Rachel knows that the Castro proper was Crone territory, while some of the neighborhoods on the Eastern side that bordered The Mission were Carthian. She also knows that The Carthians and The Spear have been fighting over The Mission since she's come to San Francisco, and that their struggles have been the most open and violent of any confrontations in the city. 

The three drive out Southwest from The Dogpatch, passing through the Mission and into The Castro. The most well known part of the neighborhood was the Castro Valley, surrounded on all sides by hills covered in expensive homes, was about four square blocks filled with flamboyant and famous gay bars. _This_ was the part of The Castro owned by The Crone. Mission Dolores Park (OOC: Slight retcon, I had said Bernal Heights Park... but it's Mission Dolores... in case anyone cares), was a big grassy field that spread out over the Eastern Hill allowing one to look down both into The Mission and The Castro, and North of the field was The Church, a two story night club that had been converted from an old Pentecostal Church. This and the surrounding few blocks was Carthian territory. 

Fortunately, parking was surprisingly available in the area, and it would simply be up the the group to surprise how they wanted to go about their patrol.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

We should make contact with the ghouls that are keeping watch first, find out if theyve seen anything so far, Anna said.

----------


## Haval

Rachel will make sure she follows the other two closely. She could attempt to be useful by herself but it would be easier with someone else out here to back her up. 

Before that she had questions that she could hardly ask in front of Nova. if Karl doesn't get out of the car first she will go so far as to knock lightly on his window. 'Judging by the look on Nova's face I feel like I should ask if there's anything else you want to tell me? If there's really someone commiting diablere out there I think it would it would be only polite if you let me know if you found anything. I may even be able to help with that.' Rachel felt left out of the loop and was curious to see if there was anything more that she should know about.

To Anna, 'Agreed.'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Ninja'd by TC

Doesn't seem unreasonable for Rachel to ask about what was going on in front of Nova. Doesn't mean she'll get an answer obviously.

----------


## Daishain

Karl sighs, _"Yes, it would only be fair, and there is something you should know, especially if you are to join us. But at the same time it is a very sensitive matter. It absolutely cannot be gossiped about, to anyone, not even your coven. Will you swear to keep what we have found a secret until we are prepared to actually do something with the information?"_

----------


## Haval

Rachel smiles thinly, 'I can absolutely swear to that. Trust me when I say that there's a lot going on at the moment that I have no desire to talk about with anyone. If there are things you'd like to keep to yourself that's only fair, but if something might be a threat to me personally I would appreciate hearing about it.'

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods and pulls out a small device, flicking it on and checking for active transmissions along the usual bands in the immediate area before putting it away and shifting his stance so a distant observer was less likely to be able to read his lips, _"Right, well at this point this certainly does concern you. Not only have we confirmed that someone is diablerizing kindred at that bridge, we just finished getting orders from the only suspect we currently have strong evidence against."_

He pauses to be sure the implications sink in, _"Unfortunately we do not have strong evidence that can actually be placed before a trial. It would mostly devolve to my word against hers, so we can't actually do anything with that information yet. Furthermore, given the serious nature of the accusations I have to admit that there is at least some possibility that she is being framed. So we are investigating, quietly, while letting her know as little as possible, a condition rendered difficult recently by the fact that she apparently has rats watching the crime scene and knows we are interested."

"Fair warning, my instincts are telling me this might be a trap of some sort. She doesn't seem the sort to use others to handle her problems, if she was at that point, I'd more likely think she would do it herself while we were still in her center of power. But that's no guarantee. Keep an eye out in all directions."_

He pauses for a moment before asking, _"Actually there is one question you might be able to help with, is there any method by which someone might be able to influence an auspex vision?"_

----------


## Haval

Rachel, who in no sense was a tech person, will watch Karl's device with a quizzical expression but will otherwise not comment. At the revelation about Nova she'll briefly grip the bridge of her nose, 'Of course she is.'

She'll think through the implications. 'I don't want to stake my life on it but, annoying as she is I'd like to think that she isn't the type to do that lightly, especially since her promotion to Sheriff. What would she even have to gain? Unless there's a string of other victims that I've not heard about. Do you know who the victim on the bridge was?'

'The idea that this might be a trap had occurred to me. But whether or not she's trying to get rid of you two I notice that we're all doing the Carthian's work for them in being here. At best we help prevent the Spear from expandiing, at worse she loses a handful of Kindred that aren't even in her Covenant.'

On the auspex question, 'Auspex is not one of my talents, but I would never rule anything out. A lot of strange things are possible if you know what you're doing. From what I've heard, a diablerised Kindred is still in there in some sense. Push them in the right way and you might be able to wake them up.'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Can you manipulate an auspex vision?
Int 3 + Occult 2 + Cruac specialty 1
(6d10)[*6*][*10*][*5*][*7*][*7*][*9*](44)
Any 10s
(6d10)[*4*][*2*][*3*][*4*][*7*][*3*](23)

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: Rachel gets two successes)

As far as she can remember, Rachel has never heard of a vampire or a discipline that could outright frame someone via Auspex. However, Rachel knows that Obfuscate can be used to hide someone from Auspex, and could imagine a Discipline or Devotion based off this that could be used to plant false visions, or some such... If there was one thing Rachel knew, it was that you never knew what dark powers a Kindred possessed. 

(OOC: Posting this assuming the group is also moving forward with the previously suggested plan)

From initial study, the park looks empty and there are no immediate signs of the Ghouls that Nova mentioned, though perhaps they were hiding... or worse!

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Wonderful, Anna muttered

She pulled out her phone and texted nova.

Arrived at destination, is deserted.  Any word from your team?

----------


## Haval

Rachel is going to look around for any sign of life, even if it was just a late night dog walker. If there were already bodies out here she would like to know about it.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


In case there's anyone living or dead in the area

Wits 3 + Composure 3 + Acute Senses 1
[Rollv]7d10[Rollv]
See ooc - no successes
Any 10s
(7d10)[*7*][*4*][*10*][*1*][*3*][*4*][*10*](39)

----------


## Bennosuke

Rachel begins walking out into the park, looking for any signs of life. She is unable to pick up on any signs of the Ghouls, though her ears do pick up on a racing little heartbeat somewhere off in the grasses of the park; a rabbit maybe, or a squirrel, or maybe a rat? 

To Anna's frustration, but maybe not to her surprise, there is no immediate reply from Nova.

(OOC: Can I get Wits + Composure for Anna and Karl as well?)

----------


## Bennosuke

In an instant, reality shifts as the group suddenly becomes aware of two Kindred who come jumping out of the shadows, eyes glowing red with fury, the light just catching their extended fangs. Only Karl notices them soon enough to react, as the two vampires are on the group within an instant. 

Anna and Karl immediately recognize the two attackers. The faster is Murat, the elder Invictus vampire with his bushy brown beard and round flat face. He is wearing the specialized Kindred dueling armor that Anna had learned about, a piece of curved steel placed over the breast to protect the most vital of vampire organs. The moonlight catches over and over the gleam of the long curved military sabre in his right hand, which moves like a snake in his expert grip. Behind him races his childe, Zach. The neonate's right arm has grown back a new hand, though withered and somewhat discolored to the rest of his body; it looks like a cadaveric limb sown on like Frankenstein's monster. In his other hand, he clutches a steel tipped wooden stake. The two Kindred are on the group in an instant. 

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Alright, start of combat. Karl is the only vampire not surprised based on the provided rolls. Please everyone roll initiative. Surprised, Anna and Rachel will not have an action in the first round, and don't gain their defense modifier against attacks. 

Rolling for Murat (1d10)[*3*](3)
And rolling for Zachary (1d10)[*4*](4)

----------


## Daishain

Karl yanks out his pistol and fires at Zach, rapidly updating his assessment of Nova's methods. Needed to eliminate the childe quickly if he could so the master could be overwhelmed.

*Spoiler*
Show

init(1d10+9)[*15*]
Pistol shot w WP. +2 dam on hit (8d10)[*7*][*9*][*4*][*2*][*10*][*3*][*10*][*7*](52)
Ten again (8d10)[*10*][*5*][*5*][*6*][*8*][*3*][*5*][*6*](48)

----------


## Bennosuke

Zach goes charging after Anna, who notices the Kindred baring down on her too slowly to react. But with his off hand he seems very uncomfortable wielding the stake. Despite her slow reaction, Anna is still able to stumble out of the way of his lumbering attack. 

Murat instead goes straight for Karl as he draws his weapon. The elder vampire's eyes glow read as he swipes at Karl with the saber. But Karl is able to leap back, giving himself a little bit of room to finish drawing his weapon and bring it to bare. 

(OOC: Top of the order now and everyone gets to attack and gets their defense modifier back. Daishain, see my OOC post before I resolve your roll. )

----------


## Haval

_What the hell is this?_ Rachel is irritated at herself for missing the ambush but it was easy to recover her composure when no one was actually attacking her. Murat was someone she was vaguely aware of but Zach was someone who she knew enough to try and avoid as much as possible.

As Zach seemed to be distracted by Anna, Rachel will take the opportunity to circle round behind him to try and attract his attention. She will go so far as to lean in and tap him on the shoulder if she can get away with it. '*Zach*. Do you want to explain yourself?'

*Spoiler*
Show


If she can make eye contact
Int 3 + Expression 3 + Dominate 2
(8d10)[*10*][*4*][*7*][*7*][*10*][*5*][*10*][*3*](56)
Any 10s
(8d10)[*2*][*9*][*7*][*10*][*4*][*8*][*9*][*10*](59)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"_Oh man, he had me dead to rights,_" Anna thought as Zach missed badly.  
Whatever minor blood bond he'd developed from taking her blood had apparently faded, and she didn't intend to show him any mercy this time, him or his Sire Murat.  

She had saved Zach, gifted him her own vitae to keep his hand from turning to dust, and explained the situation to Murat at Elysium.  She switched her phone to her off hand and tapped the record button, then drew her weapon with a single clear note of steel ringing in the darkness.  

"I saved your progeny's life Murat, and you repay my kindness by ambushing the Hounds?  I'm going to enjoy dropping your torpid bodies in front of the Sheriff," Anna said.  

"_Things will get really interesting if he says Nova is the one who set us up,_" Anna thought, "_really, this is all Aisling's fault, she just _had_ to take out her rage on someone..._" 

Anna made a mental note to have words with Aisling, assuming she survived the evening.

----------


## Bennosuke

Gaining space as he moves back from his attacker, Karl brings his pistol up to aim at Murat and fires. The elder Kindred moves faster than any mortal could, but still cannot get fully out of the way of the close range shot. Muzzle flare paints Murat's enraged face in fiery red as the impact of the bullet hitting his shoulder forces him to stumble momentarily.

Almost instantly the wound begins to heal.

(OOC: Murat's Celerity 2 drops Karl's successes down to 3 for a total of 5 bashing. Murat spends a point of Vitae, healing to 3 bashing. Karl's WP is down to 2)




> As Zach seemed to be distracted by Anna, Rachel will take the opportunity to circle round behind him to try and attract his attention. She will go so far as to lean in and tap him on the shoulder if she can get away with it. 'Zach. Do you want to explain yourself?'


Rachel manages to get the boy's attention, tapping him on the shoulder right after he had stumbled back into his fighting stance, having missed Anna with the stake. He turns around dumbly, foolish enough to make eye contact. He goes slack jawed for a second as Rachel uses her blood magic to enforce her will. Perhaps despite herself, her eyes glow a luminescent red as vitae floods her system, and there is a slight ecstacy in the sudden hard extension of her fangs. 

(OOC: Rachel succeeds in enforcing the Mesmerized condition on Zach. He got 0 successes in resistance and one more success would have made it Exceptional. Anyways. She can spend her future instant actions to enforce commands on him.)

Recovering quickly from the bullet in his shoulder, Murat moves with blinding speed. Closing the distance, his saber snakes out and catches Karl across the cheek. The cut had been made with just a flick of the elder's wrist, but strikes with such force that it not only tears apart Karl's cheek, but almost spins his head around 180 degrees. Murat yells something accusatory and filled with rage, but Karl is too busy controlling his body and response to pain that it barely registers.

(OOC: Karl takes 2 bashing damage after Murat spends a BP for extra help from vigor to get one success on his attack roll)

Anna draws her sword, and Zach pushes away from Rachel to put distance between himself and Anna. He throws his stake away and shouts to Murat, "*Screw this. They fired first!*" as he draws his pistol.

(OOC: Back to the top of the combat order)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*


With Zach backing up and dominated by Rachel, Anna moved to assist Karl with Murat.

She times her move to give Karl a chance to shoot him again, then runs in quickly but not recklessly, looking to engage Murat and put Julians training to use.

*Spoiler*
Show

attack str 2+ weapon3+ spec 1 + 3 will +2 vitae physical enhancement(11d10)[*3*][*5*][*6*][*7*][*7*][*9*][*3*][*4*][*9*][*1*][*4*](58)
9 again: (11d10)[*3*][*3*][*8*][*2*][*3*][*5*][*2*][*8*][*5*][*10*][*10*](59)
Anna does lethal damage with her blade.



It will go easier for you if you tell us how you knew wed be here, Anna said, who set us up?

----------


## Haval

While holding Zachs gaze the whole time Rachel will grin broadly as she sees his face go slack. It was hard not to exalt in the feeling of her own strength as the vitae flowed through her. Her Beast took Zachs submission as only its due.

The feeling of power turns to irritation as Zach draws his gun. She doesnt take well to him seemingly ignoring her. _They fired first? And he's angry about it. Does he think theres a fair way we should have this fight?_

She thought about keeping him here to ask him what he was playing at but Murat was the real threat. Rachel will step closer to touch Zach on the arm. Bring me Murats sword. Either he would somehow succeed or he would at least get in the elders way and make it harder for him to beat up Karl.


.

----------


## Daishain

Karl steps back once more and fires again, trying to get a little distance.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

pistol shot (5d10)[*8*][*9*][*6*][*3*][*8*](34)
ten again (5d10)[*5*][*9*][*3*][*1*][*6*](24)

----------


## Bennosuke

Karl steps back again to give himself room to level the pistol as he regains his composure from the slash to the face. He pulls the trigger and the pistol kicks just Murat is stepping forward to attack him again. Again the muzzle flare sets fire to the night for just an instant. Again Murat moves to the side faster than any human could, but not fast enough to fully evade the bullet, which catches him in his free arm. 

(OOC: Karl get's 2 successes after including Celerity for defense for 4 bashing. He's gonna spend 2BP here to heal a total of 6 bashing)

A little over five yards away, Zach is stumbling back, trying to find the angle to put distance between himself and both Anna and Rachel. Having already placed her hooks into the fledgeling's mind, Rachel does not need touch or deep eye contact to hold sway. Her voice is carried by the wind, over the sound of gunfire, and it hits Zach like a hammer, his body actually recoiling. "*Yes,*" he mumbles, his eyes appearing to glaze over slightly, enchanted by Rachel's voice. Changing course, Zach drops his pistol and begins clumsily running towards his sire. 

Murat closes back in on Karl, eyes still ablaze. He strikes out again, using his wrist to whip the blade around then into a diagonal downward cut that catches Karl in the meat of his shoulder. The pain hot though easy to ignore... though Karl can feel the Beast's rage.

(OOC: Karl takes 2 more bashing for a total of 4, out of his 7 health boxes)

Anna turns her attention towards Murat, seeing that Rachel had his childe "under control". She quickly overtook Zach, ready to bring revenge with her jian, moving in behind Murat as he attacked her friend. She whips the sword around in what should be a surely be a deadly blow. Murat spins faster than the eye can register, and Anna's weapon comes to a sudden and powerful stop, bowing with a screech against the man's saber. 




> It will go easier for you if you tell us how you knew wed be here, Anna said, who set us up?


Murat hisses between clenched teeth, his fangs showing. "*There was only supposed to be two of you,*" he growls in reply, eyes glowing red now. 

(OOC: As the second attack, Murat's defense is dropped to 7, which drops Anna's attack to 0 successes. She is down to 6 vitae and 3 WP)

Zach lumbers forward, both arms outstretched in an attempt to grab his sire. His movements are drunken and he is not nearly as fast as the Elder. Murat pushes him away with his boot and scolds, "*Damn it Zach!*" The mesmerized fledgeling finds himself flat on his back. 

(OOC: Grapple test fails miserably. Dramatic failure. Zach goes prone)

----------


## Haval

Fangs still visible Rachel is amused at Zach's misfortune. She hadn't expected that to work, but Zach could always have another go.




> Murat hisses between clenched teeth, his fangs showing. "*There was only supposed to be two of you,*" he growls in reply, eyes glowing red now.


'Yes, *about that.* What the hell are you doing here Murat? Or would you like to explain to Nova why you're getting in our way?' Rachel will move closer while making sure Anna or Karl is between her and Murat. She assumed that Nova might have something to say about this and doesn't have a problem with throwing the Sheriff's name around.

*Spoiler*
Show


Assuming Nova didn't send them here
Presence 3 + Intimidate 1
(4d10)[*5*][*8*][*8*][*9*](30)
Any 10s
(4d10)[*7*][*8*][*3*][*3*](21)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Realizing she has little chance of hitting Murat with her sword, Anna takes a step back and draws her pistol.  

*Spoiler*
Show

sheath the sword if possible, if not drop the cell phone in the grass, still recording, to free up a hand.

----------


## Daishain

Karl steps a little to the side for a clear line of fire and grimly keeps shooting._"I never figured you for a fool Murat, but if you don't have some purpose here other than that stupid grudge I'm going to have to significantly downgrade that estimation."_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Trying to goad him into saying something here, None of the "talky" skills feel quite right here, so I'm going with my closest guess of manipulation+streetwise. (4d10)[*4*][*8*][*5*][*7*](24)

Shooty time (5d10)[*10*][*10*][*10*][*2*][*2*](34)
ten again (5d10)[*6*][*1*][*9*][*6*][*7*](29)
Huh...

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Too bad you'll be dead,*" Murat snarls back at Karl. 

(OOC: Composure knocks that down to 0 successes...)

Karl steps back to fire, but somehow Murat puts on a burst of speed, lashing out with a lightning fast slash in the time it takes Karl to level his weapon and before he can pull the trigger. Perhaps Karl's surprise is what allows him to get out of the way in time, and the blade just whizzes past Karl's face, leaving a trail of wind.

(OOC: Murat spends a BP to use celerity to move to the top of the initiative cue, then adds a WP for three extra dice but rolls 0 successes)

Karl fires, catching his enemy as he is recovering from the momentum of his swing. The bullet strikes Murat square in the chest, staggering him but not knocking him off his feet. As he turns, you can see there is a gaping hole just to the right of Murat's breast bone, where the cloth from his shirt has fused with burned skin; a red, angry looking hole. If Murat had a beating heart, it would be pumping gushes of blood out of the wound... though of course, Murat would likely be dead. 

(OOC: Karl does 6 bashing with that attack, and since Murat already went, he won't be able to spend a BP to heal. That will leave him with a -2 penalty till he heals up)




> 'Yes, about that. What the hell are you doing here Murat? Or would you like to explain to Nova why you're getting in our way?' Rachel will move closer while making sure Anna or Karl is between her and Murat. She assumed that Nova might have something to say about this and doesn't have a problem with throwing the Sheriff's name around.


Regaining his footing, Murat turns his attention to Rachel. His eyes go wide, and he throws his head back to laugh a mad cackling laugh, that trails off in a wheezing nervous sort of way. "*I'm not worried about the Sheriff,*" he spits, his voice reedy as an equal quantity of air escapes from his punctured lung. He takes several fumbling steps back, away from his attackers, and from his glass eyed childe. 

Rachel readies her knife. Anna resheathes her sword, while simultaneously drawing her pistol. 

(OOC: Rachel spends a WP and succeeds in her Intimidation roll. I'll let you interpret his reply however you want. Rachel is down to 5/6 WP)

Zach stumbles back up to his feet.

(OOC: Back to the top of the order)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

You should be, Anna replied simply, Nova takes security very seriously, now who sent you?

*Spoiler*
Show

fire a single shot: (5d10)[*7*][*7*][*1*][*2*][*9*](26)
10 again: (5d10)[*5*][*5*][*8*][*10*][*7*](35)

----------


## Haval

'Oh really.' Rachel replies sarcastically. 'I had no idea you were suicidal. I'll be sure to tell her that the next time I see her.' Between Karl's comments about Nova and the rumours about the quarrel the coterie had had with Murat it wasn't hard to draw some conclusions. 'If the Sheriff doesn't worry you, would you prefer to take this up with my Primogen? Do you really think she won't find out about this? Given that you didn't expect to find three of us here just what exactly is your plan to deal with me?' Rachel is being selective about what Mother Blackstar might be capable of but for all Rachel knew it might be the simple truth.

Rachel is content to keep her distance and stay in Murat's blindside.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Lying about Blackstar's reaction to Rachel dying and about her capacity to find out who did it

Misdirection 3 + Subterfuge 2 + Striking Looks (Subterfuge) 1
(6d10)[*10*][*8*][*1*][*3*][*1*][*10*](33)
Any 10s
(6d10)[*1*][*10*][*6*][*6*][*6*][*5*](34)

----------


## Daishain

_"Getting slow are we?"_ Karl taunts _"Looks to me like you're feeling your age more like a mortal than a kindred!"_

He blurs as he shifts position much faster than before, whipping the pistol around to fire from a different direction

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Spending 1 BP on celerity to get back to the top of the initiative count before he can repair his defense and firing again.
(5d10)[*3*][*4*][*8*][*7*][*7*](29)
ten again (5d10)[*1*][*6*][*5*][*1*][*4*](17)
not nearly as good as the last but I'll take it

----------


## Bennosuke

([email protected]: The move up in initiative from celerity only lasts one round, so Karl does not have spend a BP to get ahead of Murat. He's burned to much BP and will not be pulling that stunt this round)

Karl steps back and again snaps off a shot at Murat. The heavy colt kicks in his hand, and the elder vampire is still moving too fast. The bullet wings his shoulder, causing Murat to shriek. His eyes go wide and wild, glowing red in the darkness, and his face is pulled back and lined in a shuddering snarl. "*Damn you!*" Murat curses, head turning from one person to the next before fixating on Zach, "*Damn you all!*" Murat bursts into action again, but this time he lashes out at his childe. The saber travels in a horizontal arc, causing the wind to sing. 

But Zach somehow manages to stumble back out of the way of his Sire's attack, eyes wide and confused. Murat stands there trembling for one last moment, before disappearing in a blur or speed. He is next visible about 40 feet away, legs pumping in a blur of movement.

(OOC: Going to give Anna and Rachel a chance to change their turn)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Dont run, youll only confirm your guilt, Anna said as she drew a bead on the elder.  She thought about giving instructions to Rachel, but held her tongue.  She was supposed to be in a trial run as a Hound after all, so Anna was curious what she would do. 

*Spoiler*
Show

aim, ready action to shoot Murat if he decides to move, keeping a bp in reserve to activate celerity and move ahead of him if needed.
Dex3, firearms 1, spec 1, aim 1, wp 3: (9d10)[*10*][*6*][*2*][*4*][*1*][*3*][*10*][*4*][*7*](47)
10 again: (9d10)[*2*][*7*][*6*][*7*][*1*][*7*][*1*][*3*][*6*](40)


As much as she wanted to end the threat of Murat here and now, Annas mortal training took over.
You are under arrest, Murat, for attacking the Hounds.  Surrender yourself to the Princes judgement, Anna said, drop your weapon. Now!

----------


## Haval

Rachel has never bothered to learn how to use a gun, which hadn't usually been a problem before. She's mostly interested in what caused all this drama, but as long as Zach was still here maybe finding out wouldn't be too hard. She'll call out after Murat with fake concern, 'Murat. You left your friend behind. I hope you didn't tell him anything important? Perhaps you should stay and chat. You won't be able to hide from me.'

----------


## Bennosuke

Murat seems not to hear, or perhaps not to care as Anna and Rachel call out after him. He barely even reacts to the sound of gunfire as Anna levels her pistol and fires. The rapport of the weapon rings out in the park, and the flash of its discharge lights up the night momentarily. Murat stumbles for a moment as the bullet wings him, but keeps running. As he runs, his head turns just enough to the side that you can catch the wild (though perhaps not totally lost) look of terror in his eyes. 

(OOC: Anna hits him for 3 bashing. She is down to 2/6 WP)

Closer by, Zach, who after having dodged an attack on his life from his own sire, watches dumbly as his sire flees. He begins to back away from the Hounds, but does not begin to flee just yet. 

(OOC: Technically, Rachel should get to go before Zach, and may pre-empt anything he may try to do)

----------


## Haval

> Closer by, Zach, who after having dodged an attack on his life from his own sire, watches dumbly as his sire flees. He begins to back away from the Hounds, but does not begin to flee just yet. 
> 
> (OOC: Technically, Rachel should get to go before Zach, and may pre-empt anything he may try to do)


Rachel will watch Murat go before sighing and turning to Zach. 'Zach, come here.' She'll reach up and grab him by the chin so she could look him in the eye. 'How did Murat know we were going to be here tonight?'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Going to spend 1 vitae to move to the second part of Dominate. Zach takes the Dominated condition.

Want to try and make sure he answers any questions we have.

----------


## Bennosuke

There is a moment where complete terror shines through Zachary's face. His eyes go wide, and his arms start to come up as if to deflect an incoming blow. But this impulse is wiped away almost instantly. His face turns absolutely blank, lids lowering to half mast, lips parting in a slack jawed gape. Rather than continuing to back away from Rachel and the Hounds, he lumbers forward in a trance, stopping before them obediently. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rachel is down to 8 BP.

Technically we are back to the top of the order, though Rachel can still shoot again, and Karl could technically act as well.

----------


## Daishain

Trusting Rachel to at least not let Zach escape, Karl blurs after Murat and fires again. There was little chance of bringing the elder down before he escaped, but he had to try, letting a proven enemy regroup was not a winning strategy.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

pistol shot (5d10)[*4*][*2*][*10*][*9*][*4*](29)
ten again (5d10)[*2*][*4*][*3*][*4*][*5*](18)

----------


## Thundercracker

Taking Karls lead, Anna moved towards Murat and tried to shoot him again.

*Spoiler*
Show


Dex3 + firearms 1 + spec 1 (5d10)[*3*][*8*][*10*][*7*][*8*](36)
10 again: (5d10)[*8*][*8*][*8*][*5*][*10*](39)

----------


## Haval

If Rachel doesn't get an answer out of Zach she'll motion for him to follow her before she follows the others. She has no chance of catching anyone using Celerity, so she'll just aim to keep the others in sight.

----------


## Bennosuke

Both Karl and Anna race after Murat, both investing the blood to push their bodies to move at inhuman speeds, while still shooting at the fleeing target. The more powerful with Celerity of the two Hounds, Anna begins gaining on Murat, leaving Karl behind her as she goes. Both Kindred are able to hit Murat, his body bloodlessly spasming with the impact. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 Karl spends 1BP and moves 18 feet. She is down to 5 BP. Hits for 3 bashing after defense. 
Anna: spends 1BP and moves 30 feet. He is down to 5 BP. Hits for 4 bashing after factoring in defense

Okay, we are going to transition this to a contested extended chase scene. Initiative is going to switch from here to:
Murat
Karl
Anna

As Murat is the only character not to have acted this scene and he's just going to keep racing. 

Goal is going to be 7 successes. Please roll Dex + Athletics + Celerity for the first roll. Note the following modifiers: If you wish to spend a BP for a turn of celerity, you can add your Celerity dots +1 in addition to your "passive" celerity bonus. You can keep shooting at Murat, but if you wish to attack as well that turn, you will be halving your dice to chase him (you can move double distance when not attacking in a turn). Lastly, Karl will be at -1 for his first roll, as he covered less distance than Anna and Murat with his last movement. 


Both Anna and Karl disappear into a blur as they chase after the fleeing vampire, leaving Rachel alone with the neonate. After instructing Zach to answer all of her questions honestly, Rachel repeats: 




> 'How did Murat know we were going to be here tonight?'


Murat seems to struggle with himself for a moment before replying in a sleepy monotone, "*We were told you would.*" His eyes go wide, seeming to realize that he is betraying himself. Zach studies Rachel for a long moment before muttering, "*Oh god.*" He puts one arm up between him and Rachel in the universal sign of 'stop', before turning and bolting away from Rachel

(OOC: Sorry, but you never commanded him to stay  :Small Big Grin: )

----------


## Haval

Rachel rolls her eyes and calls after him, 'Sit down Zach.' She's fairly confident that she wouldn't have to try that hard to restrain him. 'And try to have some dignity. You're lucky your dealing with me and not Anna. Are the rumours about her taking your hand off true?'

*Spoiler*
Show





> (OOC: Sorry, but you never commanded him to stay )


 :Small Tongue:

----------


## Bennosuke

Rachel calls after the now fleeing neonate, and her command hits him like a ton of bricks. Zach's body goes suddenly rigid mid-stride, which forces him to lose his balance and go sliding face first through the grass. Almost mechanically, he rolls over to take a seated cross legged position on the ground, where he sleepily starts brushing the wet dirt from his face and shoulders. Rachel approaches so that she does not have to yell, and as she does she can see the terror building up in the man's eyes. He watches her approach like a man awaiting his executioner. 




> Are the rumours about her taking your hand off true?'


Zach grits his teeth, his bloodless face lined with anguish, the cordlike muscles in his neck bulging with some internal struggle, before blurting, "*Yes*" He raises his arm up to show Rachel an atrophied and discolored hand that was just a little too small for the wrist it was attached to.

----------


## Haval

> Zach grits his teeth, his bloodless face lined with anguish, the cordlike muscles in his neck bulging with some internal struggle, before blurting, "*Yes*" He raises his arm up to show Rachel an atrophied and discolored hand that was just a little too small for the wrist it was attached to.


Rachel will study the hand with interest, 'And yet you seem to be doing alright now. I'd say you got off lightly.' Once she's closer she's content to loom over him. 'Now ...without trying to run away again ... tell me who told you and your Sire that we were going to be here? Frankly I've enough problems without people I barely know trying to kill me.'

----------


## Daishain

Karl keeps moving, trying to keep pace and looking for an opening.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Spending a WP on this roll
(7d10)[*2*][*3*][*1*][*7*][*4*][*10*][*4*](31)
ten again (7d10)[*3*][*7*][*2*][*10*][*1*][*10*][*3*](36)

----------


## Bennosuke

The clouded look in Zach's eyes disappears instantly as he tries to fight Rachel's command. He shut's his lips visibly trying to force them to stay closed, and even brings his hands up to his mouth, fingers digging into the flesh around his lips as he tries to pinch them closed. Despite himself, Zach still blurts out, "*Nova! It was Nova!*" before immediately clamping both hands over his mouth. 

**************************************************  ************************

Anna and Karl manage to chase the fleeing vampire down into an alley between a Polish laundromat and a boarded up pharmacy. The side street is shielded from the streetlight, but the shadows offer Murat no useful protection. He races down the alley, still moving at blinding speed, only to realize that it terminates in the brick wall backing of an apartment building. 

Spinning on his heels, Murat turns to face his hunters. Were he a mortal he would be breathing heavily, but instead he stands before them still like the statue of a madman. His face is lined with rage, and his eyes are glowing softly red in the darkness. Murat is close to his Beast, and might possibly do something drastic in an attempt to escape. 

(OOC: That was 7 successes. Karl is down to 1 WP)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna kept her pistol pointed at Murat while holding her phone in her other hand. 

"Could this have gone any worse for you?  Tell me who convinced you attacking us was a good idea, and I will make a more lenient report to our Prince," Anna said.  

*Spoiler*
Show


persuasion + presence + WP: (8d10)[*2*][*10*][*10*][*3*][*8*][*9*][*4*][*8*](54)
10 again: (8d10)[*1*][*1*][*4*][*2*][*2*][*10*][*3*][*1*](24)

----------


## Haval

> The clouded look in Zach's eyes disappears instantly as he tries to fight Rachel's command. He shut's his lips visibly trying to force them to stay closed, and even brings his hands up to his mouth, fingers digging into the flesh around his lips as he tries to pinch them closed. Despite himself, Zach still blurts out, "*Nova! It was Nova!*" before immediately clamping both hands over his mouth.


'That wasn't so hard was it?' Rachel replies with a smirk. The answer wasn't entirely surprising but it was nice to have confirmation. 'Perhaps I should see if the Prince would like to hear about this. I take it she didn't tell you I was going to be here?'

----------


## Daishain

Karl keeps his own bead on Murat, not saying anything for now, but quite convinced the answer was Nova, even if that wasn't what the elder answered with.

----------


## Bennosuke

Murat's face contorts as if suddenly going into spasm, and for a moment it seems like he might just lose control. But instead a wild and wide eyed grin spreads across his face. In the darkness (save for his softly glowing eyes), it is a lunatic's smile that Murat shows, made only worse by his long and pointed fangs. "*This was revenge,*" he cackles in reply to Anna's question, "*you attacked my Childe for no reason and dismembered his hand!*" Murat steps forward, but tosses his sword on the ground though his wild grin never leaves his face. With glee he adds, "*But if you must know, it was your own Nova, who sold you out!*" 

He pauses for a moment to savor any looks of shock from Anna and Karl, but before either can speak he says, "*Now tell me hounds*" and this he says with all of the derision he can muster, "*do... you... know... MY... CLAN?*" 

(OOC: Show of hands, how stupid/bonkers should Murat act now???  :Small Big Grin: )

**************************************************  **

"*I... don't know,*" Zach replies flatly, and of course he can't be lying. He stands up from his seated position, pure malice in his eyes, mixed with terror. He flinches at any movement that Rachel might make.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Watch out! Anna said.  Then she stops the recording and shoots Murat, aiming to put him down.

*Spoiler*
Show

attack: (5d10)[*9*][*4*][*5*][*10*][*5*](33)
10 again: (5d10)[*2*][*3*][*2*][*6*][*1*](14)

----------


## Daishain

"So you chose to throw your life away to help a diablerizer cover up her crimes. Poor reasoning Murat. You should've remembered the nature of the game."

Karl is about to try and talk the elder down, but then Murat starts acting in a crazy fashion, and Anna responds. Figuring talking further was probably not going to help things, Karl raises his pistol and fires as well.

*Spoiler*
Show

Starting to wish we'd come better armed
(5d10)[*7*][*7*][*1*][*7*][*8*](30)
ten again(5d10)[*5*][*10*][*7*][*3*][*5*](30)

----------


## Haval

> "*I... don't know,*" Zach replies flatly, and of course he can't be lying. He stands up from his seated position, pure malice in his eyes, mixed with terror. He flinches at any movement that Rachel might make.


'That does suggest that you and Murat should have put a little more thought into this doesn't it?' Rachel replies enjoying the look in Zach's eyes. 'If you survive the night perhaps you can learn something. Such as whether Nova would have trusted either of you to keep her involvement to yourselves.' She'll take his hand, 'Come with me Zach. Without trying to escape. I suppose we should see how the others are getting on.' Rachel will lead Zach in the general direction of the gunfire.

----------


## Bennosuke

Anna starts shooting and Karl follows suite. Murat's eyes go wide for a moment, then go completely blank as The Beast takes over. The crazed joker's face turns into a feral snarl, lips curled back to show fangs and he growls like an angered dog. Moving with still blinding speed, he is on Karl  in an instant, no sign of injury from the hail of bullets. Arms wrapped around Karl, Murat's mouth opens wide before his fangs dive straight into the Mekhet's neck. One fang scrapes hard against Karl's jaw bone with the haste of the assault, instantly snapping it. 

(OOC: So I know Anna attacked first but initiative order puts Karl first. Karl's attack misses. See my OOC posts, but Murat is able to immediately initiate a grapple and bite to feed, dealing 3 lethal damage and taking one blood point. Karl is now down to 4 BP, and has bashing damage in his right-most health box, meaning he will get a -3 penalty to all rolls. Karl may want to spend a vitae to heal. 

It would now be Anna's attack, meaning if you wanted to proceed with your prior action, she would be shooting into melee, which would be at a -2 modifier. Please let me know if you wish to proceed with this)

Anyone attentive enough might hear the sound of police sirens approaching in the distance. 

**************************************************  ********************

Rachel begins leading Zach away from the park. As they start to walk, the sound of police sirens begins to grow louder and louder. Rachel can see the blue and red lights glowing in the distance, they would likely be there in less than a minute!

(OOC: Please give me a Dex + Athletics roll to see if you beat the police to where Karl and Anna are)

----------


## Haval

'Oh for gods sake.' Rachel mutters. She's not especially worried by the police being here but it was certainly an inconvenience.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show




Dex 2 + Athletics 0 - 1 (penalty for lacking the skill)
(1d10)[*5*]
Any 10s
(1d10)[*9*]

----------


## Bennosuke

Despite the issue that Karl was now practically a human shield, Anna's target was no longer moving. She takes aim and fires.

Karl can feel the rush of hot air and can hear the soft whiz created, despite the discharge of Anna's pistol,  as the bullet rushes past his ear. There is the sickening cracking of bone as the projectile smashes into Murat's skull. His fingers spasm and dig hard into the flesh of Karl's chest, but suddenly he lets go and drops, sliding off of Karl's body, fangs leaving his neck. 

Murat collapses into a contracted fetal position, locked in torpor. His lids remain pulled open, eye lolling about in his skull. Lips curled back to reveal his long fangs.

**********************************************

Despite their apparent distance, the cop cars appear to be coming too quickly. Rachel is forced to pull her captive behind a lone tree, not able to get across the park in time. But to her surprise, a trio of cop cars come racing up the hill, and drive right past the street, the doppler of their sirens rising and falling as they pass on by.

(OOC: Since combat is over, I see no reason to delay Rachel. Feel free to walk her into the other scene)

----------


## Daishain

Karl gives something of a grunt as Murat latches on, it would likely have been a cry of pain if he still felt such things, but as it was he just wordlessly struggled to remove the elder from his shoulder.

He looks down as Murat stiffens and falls off, then looks to Anna, _"Good shot, and thank you."_

Looking around the Mekhet tries to assess the situation, _"We need to get moving quickly, and take this one with us. Can't have him waking in the morgue."_ He looks for a quick way to move the body with minimal risk of observation.

----------


## Haval

Did the police have better things to do tonight then respond to gunfire? Were there no mortals close enough to have heard the shots? Rachel assumes that there is every chance that another police car might show up eventually. She'll all but drag Zach in the direction that the others had gone.

The scene in the alleyway was very satisfying to witness. 'I glad to see that you don't need me to help you fight.' She'll point to Zach while keeping hold of him with her other hand. 'This one tells me that Nova set you up, though I don't think either of you would be that surprised to hear that. Do you want him?'

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna watched yet another Kindred fall to torpor as a result of her actions.  She was starting to make a habit of it, which is something she really didn't want to do, but trouble seemed to keep finding her.  She had half a mind to dust Murat right then and there, but resisted the urge to draw her sword and decapitate the elder vampire. 

"Obfuscate, head back the way we came," Anna said as she holstered her pistol and frisked Murat for any other weapons or interesting items, "do you need to feed? I know a place we can go, after we take care of this... actually, we should link back up with Rachel." 

Just then, Rachel showed up.

"Yes," Anna said as she pulled out her phone, "Zach needs to face the Prince's judgement."

She Pulsed Tony and Rachel: "Tony there's been an attack, where are you?  We need to meet asap." 

"Back the way we came, towards the park, until Tony replies to us," Anna said as she picked up Murat's legs. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Can Anna use obfuscate once to cloak all of them?

----------


## Bennosuke

Rachel receives Anna's Pulse message that was also sent to Tony. However, even if they sit and wait, there is no immediate reply. The Pulse shows that he hasn't even viewed the message yet.

----------


## Haval

'I assume that the police will send someone to investigate all the gunfire.' Given their clan Rachel assumed that Anna and Karl would have no trouble getting out of here without being seen, even with a body. 'Zach. How is your Obfuscate? If you're not going to be of any trouble perhaps you could help Anna.'

----------


## Bennosuke

Zach shrugs, and replies, "*I mean, I can make it hard for people to see me and objects,*" but the way he says it makes it sound like he might not be the most talented at the Discipline.

----------


## Daishain

Karl looks to Zach, he might be dominated, but he was bound to be pushing at that. Perhaps settling him would help. "I won't lie, you're in trouble here. But to be frank, we're more concerned with your master and Nova. Remain cooperative and chances are decent you'll make it through this unscathed. Give us trouble though and those chances go up in smoke."

He looks around, _"Lets move, we need to get Murat's body properly staked and stowed for later, and then regroup."

"Rachel, under the circumstances I would not blame you for choosing to walk away. I can't say for sure Nova will leave you be if you do so, but at the least she's bound to focus on you less than the two of us for a while. Stay the course and there might be safety in numbers, but there will be trouble for certain."_ He moves to heft Murat's body, willing himself into invisibility along with the burden.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna kept a grip on Murats feet so she didnt lose Karl.  

That way, away from the police, Anna said.

Once they started moving she kept talking. 

Seriously Zach, I dont know why I keep sticking my neck out for you, Anna said, I could have let Aisling kill you the night Gorman died, nobody would have known.  I could have left your hand on the ground, instead I reattached it.  I could have dusted both you and Murat in the alley back there, instead Im dragging this heavy thing away from the police.  I even paid for your door.

----------


## Haval

> Zach shrugs, and replies, "*I mean, I can make it hard for people to see me and objects,*" but the way he says it makes it sound like he might not be the most talented at the Discipline.


'Then do that.' Rachel replies as she focuses on activating her own Obfuscate. 'Be good and I'll consider loosening your leash a little.'

To Karl, 'I would say I'm involved whether I want to be or not. It really depends on how interested Nova is at covering this up.'

----------


## Bennosuke

> Karl looks to Zach, he might be dominated, but he was bound to be pushing at that. Perhaps settling him would help. "I won't lie, you're in trouble here. But to be frank, we're more concerned with your master and Nova. Remain cooperative and chances are decent you'll make it through this unscathed. Give us trouble though and those chances go up in smoke."


Zach's eyes go wide at this, and his lips start to curl back to expose his teeth. He glances down for a moment at his defeated Sire, and then growls as if the Beast is close to the surface, yelling, "***** you!*" 




> 'Then do that.' Rachel replies as she focuses on activating her own Obfuscate. 'Be good and I'll consider loosening your leash a little.'


Rachel's words pull Zach away from Karl. His face twitches, as if he were suddenly surprised by a hard poke in the ribs. "*Fine,*" he says with a snarl, turning to Rachel. Though the group is staring right at him, they can feel as Zach uses his weaker powers in Obfuscate to draw attention away from himself, as if he were sinking into the fog and darkness of the San Francisco night.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rachel activates her Face in the Crowd, no cost. Karl and Anna activate Cloak of the Night, and Anna spends an additional to active Touch of the Shadows. This will drop Karl to 3 and Anna to 3 Vitae each. Character Boxes updated


Karl and Anna work together to gather the torpid body of Murat. The night had already been too long. The ambush had been survived but at a heavy cost. Both Mekhet had expended much of their reserves to come through the attack. But as Karl bent down, wrapping his arms around the elder's body, deep pangs of hunger began to spasm in the Kindred's chest. _The Beast was angry. They had been attacked! Karl had been hurt! Karl had been fed on! And we are hungry, oh so hungry. Despite himself, Karl found his tongue lapping back and forth across extended eager fangs. It would be so easy to feed now; to take back his blood, to take revenge!_

(OOC: I am going to call for Karl to make a Frenzy roll here. I think between the outrage of being attacked, the damage Karl has taken, the fact that he was fed on, and his low Vitae pool all make this an obvious request. If Karl wishes to resist, it will be a point of WP and he will roll Resolve + Composure -3 for wounds in all health boxes. Now I could actually stack the negative modifiers, since Karl also has less than 4 vitae which would be an additional -2, but I'm just not that mean.

Failing the roll will lead to Karl drinking Murat dry. We established that this is not the same thing as going for Diablere, and I will not push that, unless Daishain wants to go that route)

----------


## Daishain

Karl grimaces, fighting back the hunger pains, forcing himself to focus on the hunt that would come later instead of taking the vitae that was there. Murat would not face the final death tonight... so he could suffer far more later.

Eventually he beats back the beast and takes up the body again, grimly pushing on.

----------


## Haval

Rachel was distracted by keeping an eye on Zach, but it was hard not to notice Karl's wounds. 'Karl, should we find you something to eat?' She sounded more curious then worried.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Rachel was distracted by keeping an eye on Zach, but it was hard not to notice Karl's wounds. 'Karl, should we find you something to eat?' She sounded more curious then worried.


First things first, Anna said, get away from the police.  Then were going to contact Nova, probably from Zachs phone.  I want to take a photo of her response with my phone.  Then we need to get Zach and Murat to Tony, and hide them, before Nova decides to tie up loose ends and kill him to keep him from talking.  Then we can hunt, I know a good spot.

Anna glanced at Zach.

Did you really think the Sheriff would allow someone she instructed to break a Tradition to stay alive to be a witness against her? Anna asked, seriously what were you thinking?

----------


## Daishain

Karl's voice is tight, and the others can hear the strain he's under controlling himself, _"I will hunt as soon as we get this mess secured. Assistance finding healthy kine would help reduce the chances of killing one by accident."_

He unceremoniously dumps Murat into the trunk, and looks around for his stake, _"I think things will be easier for us if Nova thinks we have nothing to work with after tonight. I suggest that our story is Murat is dead and dusted, and Zach here disappeared while we were dealing with his master, gone, into the wind before he told us anything about who set this up."_

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: Karl resists Frenzy but gains the Tempted condition. Karl came close to losing control when his Beast came, but Karl refused. Now he gets -1 die penalty to any rolls to resist frenzy. Until he sheds the condition, each time he resists Frenzy the penalty increases by -1. The condition is resolved by killing, falling to frenzy, or having a meaningful connection to his Touchstone)




> Anna glanced at Zach.
> 
> Did you really think the Sheriff would allow someone she instructed to break a Tradition to stay alive to be a witness against her? Anna asked, seriously what were you thinking?


Zach glares back at Anna, but a vengeful smile comes unbidden to his face. "*You have no idea how much Nova despises you,*" he hisses. 




> He unceremoniously dumps Murat into the trunk, and looks around for his stake, "I think things will be easier for us if Nova thinks we have nothing to work with after tonight. I suggest that our story is Murat is dead and dusted, and Zach here disappeared while we were dealing with his master, gone, into the wind before he told us anything about who set this up."


The stake goes easily through the chest of the torpid vampire. Of course, there was no clear way of knowing the strike had hit true. Zach winces at the impact. 

But when Karl speaks he whispers, struggling to get the words out, "*What are you going to do to me?*"

----------


## Haval

> First things first, Anna said, get away from the police.  Then were going to contact Nova, probably from Zachs phone.  I want to take a photo of her response with my phone.  Then we need to get Zach and Murat to Tony, and hide them, before Nova decides to tie up loose ends and kill him to keep him from talking.


'It would save me having to sit on Zach for however long we need him. As long as you're sure Tony will agree to help.'




> Zach glares back at Anna, but a vengeful smile comes unbidden to his face. "*You have no idea how much Nova despises you,*" he hisses.


'And what exactly did Anna do to deserve that? I feel like Nova ought to be able to get over herself.'




> _"Assistance finding healthy kine would help reduce the chances of killing one by accident."_
> 
> He unceremoniously dumps Murat into the trunk, and looks around for his stake, _"I think things will be easier for us if Nova thinks we have nothing to work with after tonight. I suggest that our story is Murat is dead and dusted, and Zach here disappeared while we were dealing with his master, gone, into the wind before he told us anything about who set this up."_


'Finding healthy kine hasn't typically been a problem for me. I shall see what I can do to help.' After Murat's body is dumped, 'Not that we have to bother anymore, but do you think Nova would actually pretend to expect us to spend time looking for these alledged Spear incursions?'




> But when Karl speaks he whispers, struggling to get the words out, "*What are you going to do to me?*"


Rachel will smile sweetly at Zach and pat him on the arm. 'Whatever we decide to do I would say you're better off not doing anything to upset us.'

----------


## Daishain

*"Right now at least you're far more useful alive than dead Zach. See to it stays that way. We want you to testify later as to these events. Stay cooperative through that and I see no reason not to argue for leniency. You were just following your sire's orders right?"* Karl gives the childe a look, his beast wondering if it was worth it.

----------


## Bennosuke

> 'And what exactly did Anna do to deserve that? I feel like Nova ought to be able to get over herself.'


"*I don't know,*" Zach replies flatly, again appearing to be compelled to speak the truth despite any will or choice. 

Karl and Rachel's words only twist rage across the captive's face. He hisses in reply, "*As if I have any choice in the matter since this witch has put her spell on me!*" Zach's eyes are wild, like a trapped animal. The Beast might be close to the surface in him now too! But then his face softens and he whimpers "*How do I know you won't kill me... even if I do what you say?*"

----------


## Haval

Rachel grins at the vehemence of Zach's response. If he was afraid of her, her Beast felt it was only appropriate.

She'll respond, 'Because personally I don't care that much about you one way or the other. But it's frankly not my call to make.'

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Id feel better if we had a screenshot of Novas admission, Anna said to Karl, what do you think the odds are she has someone watching the ambush?

Because Zach, you need to be judged by the Prince, Anna said, cant do that if youre dead.  Plus it would violate a Tradition, thats why Murat is still alive.  I suspect youll be fine you can pin the blame on Nova and Murat.  Itll be different if you run though.

She checked her phone , then calls Tony if he hasnt gotten back to her.

----------


## Bennosuke

Indeed, Zach does not run, though he does glower at Anna and at Rachel. 

And indeed, there is no reply from anyone Anna has reach out to, and when she calls Tony, it rings and rings until it goes to a standard script voice mail. 

There is the sense that the group is very much alone. Maybe things were going crazy all over the city! The police had blazed right past. Or maybe something else was going on!

(OOC: Assuming Zach doesn't have much more to say, where to next? Does the group want to do or say anything before driving wherever they are going?)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Alright, Tonys not picking up, Anna said, anyone have a safe house Zach can use so nobody kills him before the Prince returns?

Karl, I can help you with vitae, once Zach is safe, Anna said.

She tapped out a message to Lady Stardust, to check in, and asked if the Herald had heard of any Kindred violence in the city.

----------


## Haval

'Only my Haven.' Rachel replies after some consideration. 'I couldn't swear to how secure it is, but I would like to believe that no one else knows where I sleep.'

'Other then that I could always reach out and see how distracted everyone else is tonight.'

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods, gritting his teeth with suppressed impatience, _"Rachel's haven makes more sense than anywhere else I'm aware of for now. Just do your best to make sure you are unfollowed."

"If that is all, I must hunt before something regrettable happens."_

----------


## Haval

'I'm going to need to move when this is all over.' Rachel mutters in irritation. 'So be it. Zach, you're coming with me.'

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna makes sure Rachel and Zach get away, then turns to Karl.

We can go to the hospital or try the Rack, your choice, Anna said, the hospital should be safer but if this is a broader attack then someone may be there waiting for us

*Spoiler*
Show

hospital has the feeding grounds 2 and safe space 2 merits.


On the way she will replay the audio from the attack to make sure they have Murat fingering nova.

----------


## Haval

Before she leaves, 'Stay in touch. If anyone does cause me problems I might have to make other arrangements.'

Given that she was obliged to take someone else to her Haven Rachel would like to be aware if anyone seemed to be following or paying too much attention to them.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Wits 3 + Composure 3 + Acute Senses 1
(7d10)[*7*][*9*][*7*][*6*][*10*][*5*][*4*](48)
Any 10s
(7d10)[*3*][*2*][*8*][*4*][*1*][*3*][*4*](25)

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: Going to let Anna and Karl continue discussing/RPing and will reply to Haval here)

With a simple command, Zach is compelled to buckle himself into the passenger seat of Rachel's car. As she begins to pull away, she cannot ignore the sound of cop cars approaching in the distance. 

The captive Invictus sits pensively next to Rachel as she begins driving. His head is bowed, his arms collected in his lap, his eyes shifted sideways to study the world going by through the passenger-side window. Rachel is up and over the hill heading North through a lovely little residential suburb, when Zach speaks. "*Why are you helping them?*" he snarls, gaze still fixed out the window, "*you know they are the bad guys, right?*"

----------


## Haval

> "*Why are you helping them?*" he snarls, gaze still fixed out the window, "*you know they are the bad guys, right?*"


'Are they?' Rachel says uncaringly. 'And why do you say that? Or are you perhaps referring to Karl's alledged history?'

----------


## Bennosuke

"*That too,*" Zach hisses through his fangs. He turns his gaze from the window to Rachel, and she can see how close The Beast is to the surface. He continues, "*But I meant how they burst into my house, attacked me for no reason. No reason! They took my arm. NO reason!*" There is a crunch, and you realize that Zach's right hand is clutching the door handle, and has accidentally crushed the hard plastic in a trembling fist. "*And Anna is no saint either,*" he roars, "*have you heard what she is doing at the psychiatric hospital? She's planning on using poor admitted patients for an assembly line of blood bags. I know the Kine are our food, but she wants to build a ****ing farm! ****ing Dragons!*"

----------


## Haval

Rachel is distracted by driving but takes note of what Zach had done to her door. 'Stop breaking my car Zach. If you can't control yourself I'll only have to make you pay for the damage.' 

She'll continue, 'Wasn't it Aisling's fault they were in your house in the first place? I feel like she's the one you have a problem with.' Rachel assumed Aisling could handle herself if that meeting ever happened. 'We are both part of the Circle. Perhaps I could get the two of you in the same room at some point and you could have it out.'

The idea of a stable blood supply sounded fine to her. 'Presumably the patients won't even be aware? I have heard of worse back in England.'

----------


## Bennosuke

> Rachel is distracted by driving but takes note of what Zach had done to her door. 'Stop breaking my car Zach. If you can't control yourself I'll only have to make you pay for the damage.'


Zach's go wide at Rachel's words, like a puppy shocked that it has been scolded for messing on the floor. He pulls his hand back from the cracked handle as if it were red-hot. But his eyes narrow again when she brings up Aisling, and his nose wrinkles as he hisses, "*I don't know who's fault it was... but Aisling is gone. I heard she fled the city. I'd tear her throat out too... if I could!*" 

He huffs at Rachel's remark about the hospital, clearly dissatisfied that she was not seeing things his way.

----------


## Daishain

Karl looks to Anna, _"Lets go to the hospital, this is not a night to risk a failed hunt, and our enemies would have difficulty striking at us in such a public place."_

----------


## Haval

Rachel smiles at Zach's display of petulance. 'But who knows if Aisling will show up again. She's a survivor. You do realise how old she is don't you?'

----------


## Thundercracker

> Karl looks to Anna, _"Lets go to the hospital, this is not a night to risk a failed hunt, and our enemies would have difficulty striking at us in such a public place."_


"We'll need to clean up a little," Anna said, "I have a first aid kit, you can wipe the blood off on the way, so we don't draw too much attention."

She started up her car and drove off, checking her rearview mirror every so often to make sure Karl was behind her, and that they weren't being followed.

----------


## Bennosuke

Zach crosses his arms in disgust, turning his attention back out the window. "*You're an idiot if you don't realize who they are,*" he snarls. He remains silent the rest of the ride unless Rachel chooses to address him.

Otherwise, when Rachel stops at her haven, he does not make any attempt to get out of the car. Crossing his arms across his chest, Zach asks defiantly, "*And what, you expect me to just... stay here?*"

(OOC: Also going to expect you to describe Rachel's Haven... since we never established it. Note with only merit points in Safe Place, Rachel's haven is unlikely to be much special.. and won't have much in ways of security.) 

Oh, and Rachel never gets any sense that she is being followed.

**************************************************  *****

Anna and Karl race to the psych hospital, which is relatively on the other side of San Francisco. On the way they get no sense of of being followed as well. By the time they arrive at the psych hospital, it is still a little before midnight. Though it is still _relatively early_, things are near silent in the parking lot of the hospital. The main entrance is locked, though Anna is able to swipe her ID badge, and the glass doors slide open as the light flashes green on the scanner. The air is slightly warmer inside, and the fluorescent lights are soft and somehow inviting. 

A overweight man in a security officer's uniform at the front desk looks up from a softcover book and with a hint of curiosity says, "*Can I help you two?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

> Zach crosses his arms in disgust, turning his attention back out the window. "*You're an idiot if you don't realize who they are,*" he snarls. He remains silent the rest of the ride unless Rachel chooses to address him.
> 
> Otherwise, when Rachel stops at her haven, he does not make any attempt to get out of the car. Crossing his arms across his chest, Zach asks defiantly, "*And what, you expect me to just... stay here?*"
> 
> (OOC: Also going to expect you to describe Rachel's Haven... since we never established it. Note with only merit points in Safe Place, Rachel's haven is unlikely to be much special.. and won't have much in ways of security.) 
> 
> Oh, and Rachel never gets any sense that she is being followed.
> 
> **************************************************  *****
> ...


Good evening, I own the Group that runs the hospital, Anna said as she flashed her ID badge, here to have look at the facilities.  Weve had some complaints and I want to see for myself whats going on.

If he asks what kinds of complaints:
Nothing about you, but Im not at liberty to talk about possible pending lawsuits, hope you understand, Anna said.

----------


## Haval

> Zach crosses his arms in disgust, turning his attention back out the window. "*You're an idiot if you don't realize who they are,*" he snarls. He remains silent the rest of the ride unless Rachel chooses to address him.


Rachel continues, ignoring the insult. 'How old are you for that matter? I feel like you'll worry a little less about what other people are doing once you've been around a few more years.' Rachel will avoid taking the direct route to her Haven just to see if any vehicles seems to be following her, but she has no interest in drawing out the journey out with Zach here. If someone was interested in them she would prefer to learn about it as soon as possible.

Rachel is careful enough to avoid parking directly in front of her Haven. The street is on the edge of a busier commercial area and, as most businesses were closed, there were likely to be less people around when Rachel was awake. Her bookshop was sandwiched between an antique shop and a cafe but her building is obviously closed. The sign over the door has been removed and there is no longer a display in the windows. There is no way to see inside the business proper from the outside and all the lights are off.   

Zach's reaction only amused her. 'Would you prefer to still be here when the sun rises? I suppose I could see if you'll fit in the boot.' The trunk of Rachel's car was empty except for a blanket. She could never tell when she might need it. 'Are you hungry? I suppose I could find you a meal.'

----------


## Bennosuke

The man seems satisfied with Anna's ID badge, though with a look of confusion he says, "*It's a bit late to be checking in, 'aint it?*" He shrugs and asks, "*And whose you're friend?*" 

Now might be a good time to ask how the two characters are dressed, as I assume they were kinda "prepared for battle". Might I also suggest Karl using Face in the Crowd here to make his beat up corpse of a body more presentable? 

**************************************************  **

Zach ignores the comment about his age, choosing to continue staring silently out the window.

He looks up at Rachel's haven and petulantly says, "*Are you sure there is even enough sun proofing for the both of us?*" To the offer for a quick meal, Zach crosses his arm and shakes his head. Pouting like an angry child he replies, "*I'm fine. I don't want your help. Let's just get this over with, or whatever.*" He rolls his eyes in a way that might make Rachel think that however long ago he had been embraced, Zach must have been a pretty young mortal.

----------


## Daishain

Karl is trying to look unobtrusive behind Anna, and blinks a little as the guard notices him enough to even address him... He must be in bad shape if he was slipping that much. Deciding to keep his excuse short and to the point he simply states, _"Legal counsel, just in case there is anything after all."_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Yes, definitely using face in the crowd. Might've gone full invisible if he wasn't so low and prone to frenzy already.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Thats the whole point, to inspect things when most of the staff have gone home, Anna said, this wont be the last time, either.  I trust there wont be any issues

*Spoiler*
Show


Anna is wearing her leather jacket but neglected to wear her Kevlar vest.  She wasnt touched in the combat so aside from looking half-dead because she didnt use blush of life, shes fine.

I meant to look up the mechanics for feeding grounds, is it +1 hunting die per dot?

----------


## Haval

Rachel had to wonder what Murat had been thinking. Her own Sire would have disapproved. Olivia preferred to have her neonates prepared for their embrace.

On sunproofing, 'Downstairs perhaps. You'd only have the curtains to protect you, but the previous owner decided to have the upstairs windows bricked up. It's part of the reason I decided to move in.' At that Rachel looks irritated. 'You will be the only person I've allowed upstairs in the ten years I've been living here.'

----------


## Bennosuke

Thanks to Karl's reliance on Obfuscate, the man's eyes seem to slide right off of his battered body and clothes. The guard nods his head with tired satisfaction, not picking up the hard edge to Karl's voice, as the Beast's hunger, rage and anxiety creep unbidden on the vampire's tongue. 

The man instead eyes Anna with a hint of suspicion, but he's clearly not invested enough in his job to probe further. He sighs and with a shrug replies, "*Yeah, sure. You know where you're going, right?*" But doesn't make any attempt to get up from his seat unless he is specifically asked to help guide them somewhere. If Anna asks for directions to a specific location he'll hastily give them, clearly hoping to be left alone as soon as possible. 

(OOC: With Feeding Grounds 2, you will get an additional two dots on your hunting roll while in the hospital. I think since we are prowling the hospital looking for an unguarded and possibly mentally defenseless prey, I will ask for something like a Wits + Medicine/Stealth roll here. 

Anna can confer the two dots to Karl for his roll, or could roll for him in-so-far as to catch prey for him, but if Karl is going to hunt for himself, he will still have -3 from his wounds to the roll. If Anna is rolling for Karl, she can either take a -2 for a single hour or roll twice; separately for herself and Karl, though it will be an assumed two hours of hunting rather than one. Pg 96 offers a number of modifiers for hunting, such as trying to hunt faster than in one hour (-3) or trying to catch multiple vessels in one hour (-2) ) 

**************************************************  ******

Zach rolls his eyes and repeats, "*Great,*" at the honor of being allowed upstairs. He extends an arm out before him (the one that had not been previously severed) to invite Rachel to the front door, making no secret of his interest in watching how she unlocks the place and bypasses any other security.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

I own the place, I know where Im going.  See that were not bothered, Anna said, we may be here a while.  If were able to finish without interruptions, Ill put a good word in with your boss.

Once they were in with the patients, Anna started looking for the vegetables they would be able to easily drink from.  She would try to help Karl out at first, since he was injured and thirsty.  She could look after her own need later. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Theres no reason we cant both hunt but Anna wants to get Karl filled up first to avoid a frenzy.

Hour 1 for Karl: wits + stealth : (3d10)[*7*][*3*][*4*](14)
10 again: (3d10)[*3*][*2*][*10*](15)

----------


## Haval

Most of Rachel's possessions are upstairs but she had spent money on the security system when she made this her Haven. The outer door has two seperate locks and there is a burglar alarm keypad just inside it. She will stand in Zach's way when she inputs the code. After leading Zach inside she will lock the door behind her.

Inside the cramped shopfloor are various rows of bookshelves. The actual books have been removed to the upstairs storage space but Rachel has never bothered to get rid of the furniture. Rachel will point towards an inner door at the back of the shop. 'Zach, I assume you're thinking about how to get out of this. Are you at all worried about what Nova would do to you to cover up what happened tonight?'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Can I roll to see if I can encourage him to be more polite

Manipulation 3 + Persuasion 3
(6d10)[*6*][*1*][*6*][*9*][*3*][*10*](35)
Any 10s
(6d10)[*7*][*8*][*7*][*10*][*5*][*10*](47)

----------


## Daishain

Karl grits his teeth as he pokes through, looking for a likely subject.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Wits+stealth hour 1 (5d10)[*6*][*4*][*10*][*10*][*3*](33)
Wits+stealth hour 2 (5d10)[*2*][*5*][*9*][*5*][*2*](23)
Wits+stealth hour 3 (5d10)[*7*][*6*][*1*][*8*][*10*](32)
ten again (10d10)[*1*][*1*][*10*][*4*][*2*][*6*][*5*][*10*][*3*][*7*](49)

----------


## Bennosuke

Anna leads Karl up several floors to a level with two long-term patient wings, where the patients were unlikely to be on alert, and hopefully few would be up at this hour. Anna is frustrated to find that her card won't enter the first of the units, but they are able to swipe into the second. The wings of this floor are made of up two long hallways connecting at a right angle, in an L-shape, with the primary nurse's station a fiber-glass protected box at the junction of the two wings. A pair of sleepy looking nurses in baby-blue scrubs bide their time in this box, but a the handy use of Face in the Crowd keeps either from looking up with much interest as the two vampires enter the floor. 

The fluorescent lights of the halls have been dimmed, but the lights are off in the patient rooms; which is easy to notice as none of the room entrances have doors. The two split up, with Anna taking one hallway, and Karl the other. To Anna's chagrin, many of the rooms in the hallway she has taken appear to empty, or are occupied by a pair of patients. In many of these rooms, one or both of the occupants appears to be awake, reading a book by a small flashlight (too big to swallow but too small to be used as a blunt weapon).

Karl's hunt is more fortunate, and within about fifteen minutes of stalking up and down the hall, he finds a room occupied by only a single patient who appears to be asleep. It is a young man, maybe in his late-teens or early-twenties. From the door, Karl can see he has a tussle of orangish hair and a wiry frame. He stirs only a little as Karl steps into the room towards his victim. The Mekhet can feel the maddening hunger building as he approaches the man, an almost burning pain in his gut, and in his chest, and in his throat. Karl can feel his tongue moving readily against his fangs. The Beast whispering in his ear to take everything and then tear the man's body limb from limb. 

(OOC: We're going to take it one roll at a time here. Karl got two successes. If you would Daishain, give me a little role-playing here, and let me know how many points of vitae you intend on taking)

**************************************************  ****************

(OOC: Zach's composure knocks this down to 1 success)

Zach tries only a little to watch as Rachel enters the passcode, but gives up without much resistance when he recognizes she is actively trying to thwart him. He follows Rachel into the haven, looking around with a look of smug satisfaction. "*Nice place,*" he says with more than a touch of sarcasm. 

But his expression sobers slightly when Rachel mentions the Sheriff. Casting his eyes down at his feet, Zach replies, "*Yeah. It kinda looks like I'm ****ed here.*" He clucks his tongue against his teeth and a mirthful expression spreads on his face. "*No offense, but I don't really expect you and your friends to help me. I'm pretty sure once you've used me for your own means, I'll be only more screwed.*"

----------


## Haval

> Zach tries only a little to watch as Rachel enters the passcode, but gives up without much resistance when he recognizes she is actively trying to thwart him. He follows Rachel into the haven, looking around with a look of smug satisfaction. "*Nice place,*" he says with more than a touch of sarcasm.


In a patient tone, 'In London, my coterie slept in one my sire's houses. Which worked until the Prince had it burned down. Here, no one knows where I sleep.' Until now of course. 'Perhaps if you had chosen to live somewhere similar your Haven would never have been invaded.' Rachel will lead Zach upstairs as they were talking.




> But his expression sobers slightly when Rachel mentions the Sheriff. Casting his eyes down at his feet, Zach replies, "*Yeah. It kinda looks like I'm ****ed here.*" He clucks his tongue against his teeth and a mirthful expression spreads on his face. "*No offense, but I don't really expect you and your friends to help me. I'm pretty sure once you've used me for your own means, I'll be only more screwed.*"


Rachel will grin in response. 'That's sensible, but you realise there's levels to how ****ed you might be. I don't think any of us have any reason to kill you. I can't say that the same is true of Nova. So if you are thinking about slipping out of here when my back is turned, I'd say you should think about what Nova might be willing to do to you if she finds you.' Zach might be easier to deal with if he submitted to her willingly.

----------


## Daishain

Karl slips into the room, almost ghostlike as he moves up behind the young man. Before leaning in he closes his eyes and earnestly promises the beast another victim, another taste tonight, just so long as there was restraint with this one.

His hands are perhaps a little less gentle than he normally would be as he shifts the patient enough bring his teeth in to bite into the neck, drawing more of that sweet vitae.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sounds like this particular patient is physically healthy, so unless there's something I'm missing to warrant concern, Karl will take 4 vitae here. I think under normal circumstances he might have taken just 3, but cutting off would be a struggle, so...

Use one BP to heal wounds, and the rest to curb the hunger and regain control. Next feeding will be mainly for the injuries.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

After reconnecting with Karl, once anna finds that hes taken some vitae, she will look for some herself. 

*Spoiler*
Show


(6d10)[*7*][*7*][*1*][*1*][*1*][*4*](21)
10 again: (6d10)[*8*][*5*][*1*][*8*][*10*][*10*](42)
No luck in hour 2.

----------


## Bennosuke

> In a patient tone, 'In London, my coterie slept in one my sire's houses. Which worked until the Prince had it burned down. Here, no one knows where I sleep.' Until now of course.


Zach clearly has the same idea, and with a smirk says, "*Until now.*" 




> Rachel will grin in response. 'That's sensible, but you realise there's levels to how ****ed you might be. I don't think any of us have any reason to kill you. I can't say that the same is true of Nova. So if you are thinking about slipping out of here when my back is turned, I'd say you should think about what Nova might be willing to do to you if she finds you.' Zach might be easier to deal with if he submitted to her willingly.


Zach's ears seem to perk up at this, his eyes going wide with sudden realization. He says, "*Yeah, but you're going to use me to get at Nova now. If you really cared for my safety, you'd let me go so I could get as far away from here as possible!*" There was a sudden desperate pleading in his voice. 

**************************************************  *********

Karl bends down to feed, the Beast going mad with excitement in his skull. With practiced expertise, Karl finds an artery, allowing the flood of life enter him, to become part of him. He can feel the man's life spreading out through his body, a soft heat down his throat, into his heart, then out to Karl's entire body. Karl drinks and drinks as the man's breath and pulse grow quicker.

Even as Karl pulls back, he can feel The Beast still growling in his ear for more! He had almost lost control earlier tonight with Murat, and the chains of The Beast's leash were tight to the point of almost breaking. '_It would be so easy to take more! Take it all, kill him... kill him!_' were the wordless thoughts of the thing inside Karl's skull. It was true, Karl was so hungry, even after taking so much; hungrier still after forcing some of the blood to start patching up his terribly battered body. Would it really be so bad if Karl took the rest from this man? Would one death in the mental hospital really matter so much? It would certainly not constitute a Masquerade breach! And who would really miss this poor soul? 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Karl takes four BP, spends one to heal. He is up to 5 BP now and after healing a health box that looks like: 
[/X [X] [X] [/] [/] [] []  He now has a -1 modifier to all rolls.

Karl carries the Tempted, making him more susceptible to Frenzy. This can be resolved by simply killing. He has caused the man 4 lethal damage and the Drained condition

... Going to hold off on resolving for Anna atm

----------


## Daishain

Karl pulls away, forcing himself to lick the wound closed and most on. There were plenty of other bloodbags in here, the beast would be sated soon enough. Clenching his fists he moves on...

----------


## Haval

> Zach clearly has the same idea, and with a smirk says, "*Until now.*"


Rachel rolls her eyes, '_You_ will be taking the sofa.'




> Zach's ears seem to perk up at this, his eyes going wide with sudden realization. He says, "*Yeah, but you're going to use me to get at Nova now. If you really cared for my safety, you'd let me go so I could get as far away from here as possible!*" There was a sudden desperate pleading in his voice.


'Oh I only care about your safety as long as you're useful. If I put you on the next bus to Mexico what's to stop Nova hunting me down just to tie up loose ends. You see my problem? Given that I doubt Murat was there to kill me, I'd say my only alternative would be to try and throw myself on Nova's mercy. That's a lot to risk my life on though.' In a nicer tone, 'For what it's worth, unlike Nova, I won't try to kill you just because I'm in a bad mood. I may even be obliged to defend you if I can.'

----------


## Bennosuke

*Spoiler: [email protected]*
Show

Soooo.... I made a slight mistake in that Karl should have had his -3 modifier to your first hunting roll, which would have caused it to be a failure. Not changing anything that happened, since it's my fault, but my bad.

With -1 for your next roll it shouldn't effect your results for your second roll.


Karl departs the room and after a little while longer he and Anna meet back up. Deciding to move on lest they "overstay their welcome", Anna leads them up a flight of stairs to the second floor of long-term patient floors. The two vampires enter the first of the wards, again relying on their ability to confuse mortal perceptions. This unit is also set up in the familiar L-shaped configuration, but there is one almost immediate difference; the rooms on this floor all have doors. Furthermore, there is only one nurse on this floor sitting in the boxed off nurse's station, and she appears even less on-guard than in the last, her head down, asleep at the desk. 

The two again split up, with Anna taking one wing and Karl taking the other. They find that none of the doors are locked, moving from one room to the next; but each room is found to be empty! The two move down their respective halls, finding not a single patient, till Karl and Anna find themselves standing outside the nurse's station, staring at the obese woman with thinning blonde hair and a snore audible on the other side of the fiber glass. She doesn't even stir as Karl lets himself slowly and quietly into her station. 

**************************************************  ******




> 'Oh I only care about your safety as long as you're useful. If I put you on the next bus to Mexico what's to stop Nova hunting me down just to tie up loose ends. You see my problem? Given that I doubt Murat was there to kill me, I'd say my only alternative would be to try and throw myself on Nova's mercy. That's a lot to risk my life on though.' In a nicer tone, 'For what it's worth, unlike Nova, I won't try to kill you just because I'm in a bad mood. I may even be obliged to defend you if I can.'


Zach sighs in a tired, very mortal way, bringing one hand up to rub the side of his face. His tone reflects this as he speaks, though his voice is still more respectful than before. "*I recognize that I'm not going to change your mind on this,*" he starts, "*but I hope you can see things from my perspective here. Right now you have my sire staked and hostage in the back of a car, and are holding me captive as well... thanks to you Ventrue mind tricks. Right now it looks like either you and your friends, or Nova and hers will be staking me and my sire and leaving us in the sun one way or the other. All I am hoping for is the smallest hint of mercy here. I understand your perspective that we started it, but this was simply meant to be a retaliation for what seems like a senseless act of violence on the part of your friends. And I understand that I can't prove it to you... but we were simply looking to take an eye for an eye, or an arm for an arm as it were. We weren't looking to kill anyone!*"

----------


## Haval

'Be honest to the Prince and I have no problem with you. I can't speak for the others but I'll consider trying to talk them out of it if they do mean to stake you.' Rachel thinks back to earlier. 'Perhaps you should consider apologising to Anna at least. Even if you're lying.'

----------


## Bennosuke

"*I... thanks, I guess,*" he says, and does seem to at least partly mean it. Zach adds, "*And I'm not lying... for what it's worth. But I am still very nervous about what your friends are going to do now.*"

He follows Rachel into the house and lets her dictate what his lodging arrangements will be for the day.

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna takes the distraction to text Katie and Celestine. 
To Celestine she lets her know that she has been delayed and will try to come early morning, before dawn.   

To Katie she sends her a note asking if she is still awake.

----------


## Bennosuke

Celestine's reply comes surprisingly fast, popping up before Anna has even finished texting her cousin. It reads, "_Where are you?_" 

Within a few moments of sending the text to Katie, it appears as read, though her reply takes a little bit longer. Katie's reads, "_Kinda_", followed by a second, "_Just watching netflix, but I swear I'll go to bed soon. Sup?_"

----------


## Thundercracker

> Celestine's reply comes surprisingly fast, popping up before Anna has even finished texting her cousin. It reads, "_Where are you?_" 
> 
> Within a few moments of sending the text to Katie, it appears as read, though her reply takes a little bit longer. Katie's reads, "_Kinda_", followed by a second, "_Just watching netflix, but I swear I'll go to bed soon. Sup?_"



Celestine: Busy, was in a dangerous situation.  OK now, but need to recover, will talk later.

Anna steps around the corner to give Karl some space and calls her cousin. 
"Hey, just wanted to check in, sorry I couldn't be there tonight," Anna said quietly, "what are you watching?"

----------


## Haval

> "*I... thanks, I guess,*" he says, and does seem to at least partly mean it. Zach adds, "*And I'm not lying... for what it's worth. But I am still very nervous about what your friends are going to do now.*"
> 
> He follows Rachel into the house and lets her dictate what his lodging arrangements will be for the day.


The upstairs part of Rachel's Haven is a little more comfortable for what is basically a converted store room. If she was obliged to live like a hermit she might as well put some effort into making the place look less drab. The windows had been bricked up even before she moved in and most of the furniture had been removed. The shelving is given over to her own books, but there's now enough space for a sofa and a large tv. There are even a few rugs. Rachel's bed was in the former managers office at the far end.

Rachel will point to the sofa. 'For obvious reasons, I'm not going to let you on the internet for the moment but you're welcome to use the TV as you like. If you do get hungry I can always phone somewhere to have them send a delivery person to this address.'

----------


## Bennosuke

Celestine's text comes back almost immediately following Anna's reply. It is actually a string of texts, poorly typed but reading something like, "_Danger, what danger?_ ", "_What happened?_", "_Are you okay?_" 

Katie's reply is not nearly as quick. It reads, "_No worries. It happens. Late here anyways._" A second message reads, "*No judgement? The Bachelor ;)*" 

(OOC: I leave it up to you as to whether Anna is even familiar with the TV show)

**************************************************  *************************

Zach follows Rachel obediently, and even though he is not commanded by the Ventrues will, marches over to the sofa. He actually kicks his boots off (still muddy on the bottoms from the park), and lays out across the sofa as if he were outside at the pool. Throwing his arms behind his head he says, "*It's still a couple hours before sunrise. So... we just going to chill here?*"

----------


## Haval

Rachel will ignore the mud. She could always make him clean up any mess later on. She'll take a seat in an armchair across from where Zach was sitting. He wasn't under her control at the moment but he very easily could be again. 'Surely there's something you were meaning to catch up with. Consider this a day off.' Rachel will toss Zach the remote. 'I am going to see if I can work out what the hell's going on tonight.' Rachel will investigate her phone to if she could find out anything useful through the Pulse network.

----------


## Daishain

Tch. Unprofessional for any to be sleeping at one's station. The old mekhet sneers at the sight of the snoring woman.

Karl is somewhat more in control as he slips up behind the nurse, but he's still having to push the beast back as he shifts her hair out of the way and bites down. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Another 4 BP I think since again she sounds reasonably healthy, 2 healing 2 for hunger.

----------


## Bennosuke

Celestine's text comes back almost immediately following Anna's reply. It is actually a string of texts, poorly typed but reading something like, _"Danger, what danger? ", "What happened?", "Are you okay?"_

Katie picks up the phone after just a single ring. She's tired, her voice slow and far away sounding. "*Hey Anna,*" she says dreamily when she picks up. She replies, "*No worries. We'll catch up another night.*" She yawns before answering the question, "*Oh, it's this show called The Bachelor... have you heard of it?*" She yawns again. Perhaps to Anna's relief, there is no resentment or any signs of negative feelings in her cousin's voice. 

************************************************

Rachel's words bring a sly grin to the man's face. "*I mean, I have work to do, but I'd need a computer,*" he says smugly, clearly aware that this would be too much to ask for and perhaps even daring Rachel to say no so that she's forced to help him find something else to occupy his time. 

(OOC: As per Discord: I'd say with Rachel's Contacts (Invicuts) dot 1, she can make a Presence/Manipulation + Persuasion/Socialize +1 roll to find out some info, with each success equaling a question answered)

************************************************

Still warmed by his last feed, Karl feels less urgency this time around as he sinks his teeth into the nurse. This woman is a little older, her hair turning from grey to a shiny white and cut trim like a man's. She's also a little heavy set, and so Karl is forced to fight a little harder through tough skin and blubber to reach the fresh hot blood in her vein; this the Beast seems to enjoy at least. The nurse moans slightly with the intoxicating experience of The Kiss, and as Karl pulls away her head lolls back as she passes out. Karl feels heavy with the feed, even as the blood begins to force its way into his open wounds to heal sundered flesh. Still, The Beast calls out for more, the ache in his stomach is nowhere near gone, and there is still the thought that Karl could just so easily take more, and maybe even get away with murder.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 Karl again takes four, using two to heal. This brings him down to just lethal damage in two boxes, and up to 7 vitae points. Like the other victim, he leaves her with 4 lethal damage and the Drained condition. Again, Karl carries the Tempted, making him more susceptible to Frenzy. This can be resolved by simply killing the nurse, which would also gain him a beat

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Yeah, its one of those reality shows with like a dozen writers, right? Anna asked. 

Just wanted to check on you, make sure everythings good, Anna said, things got crazy at work tonight; well hang out when I free up a little bit, sound good?

After speaking with her cousin, she texted Celestine back. 

Ok now, just hungry.  I have not forgotten you.

Once her mortal business is settled, she would check in on Karl, and, seeing that he had fed enough to heal, she would look to slake her own thirst.  She made a mental note to get the blood storage up and running as quickly as possible.

*Spoiler*
Show

still looking for someone to feed from
(6d10)[*10*][*3*][*6*][*7*][*3*][*3*](32)
10 again: (6d10)[*3*][*3*][*3*][*6*][*2*][*9*](26)

----------


## Haval

Rachel grins up from her phone. 'Work? I'd say you may be doing being a vampire wrong.' She realises suddenly that she knows very little about Zach personally. 'What do you need to do and how much are you being paid to do it?' Giving him the laptop without looking over his shoulder the whole time was probably out of the question. Rachel had become more tech literate since she woke up from torper but it wasn't as if she was an expert.

------------------------------------------------

Rachel will make an attempt to get in contact with any acquaintance in the Invictus that she was friendly enough with that they might actually reply to her. She owed Sophie too much at the moment to bother her about this. With everyone that she contacts, she'll ask them for information on any major disturbances that might be going on in San Francisco tonight. With everything going on in Los Angeles it would be nice to get a heads up if anything like that was spreading. She will also ask if anyone was willing to inform her of anything that the Carthian's might be up to tonight. If anyone knew anything interesting perhaps she could return the favour at some point.

----------


## Bennosuke

Katie chuckles a little at Anna's comment about The Bachelor. But to her comment about things with work, Katie asks with elevated concern, "*Everything okay?*" speaking over her cousin's question and missing it all together. 

Anna's text to her aunt is followed almost immediately by a reply, "_You can't keep putting your personal concerns in front of your family!_" But this is followed almost immediately by a second more apologetic message, "_Sorry! I didn't mean that. I guess I'm just concerned._" 

(OOC: That will be a success, so Anna will be able to feed in her third hour of hunting... I assume Anna is feeding for herself this time?)

**************************************************  **************

For a moment Zach looks genuinely shocked by the question, then the grin returns. "*Uh, I'm in finance,*" he replies with a shrug, "*I help manage a number of angel investor funds. Helps keep the accounts full for me and a few other Invictus. I normally work at night, but as you can guess... I haven't had the chance tonight.*" He grins at this, thinking himself clever. 

Otherwise, Rachel sends a few Pulse messages out to a few friends in the Invictus. Very quickly she gets multiple replies from multiple sources, all confirming the same thing; across America it seems like various levels of anarchy were breaking out tonight. It wasn't so much that things were spreading from Los Angeles, but with Princes from most major cities right now in New Orleans, the dogs were at play, so to speak. 

Locally it sounds like no one knows what's going on. Reportedly there is chaos throughout San Francisco. Carthians attacking Spear, Spear attacking Invictus ect. Someone mentions that there's so much violence going on in the city right now that the Kine's police force are running around in too many directions to put any one fire out.

----------


## Daishain

Karl pulls back and settles the nurse down for what he suspects will be an especially long nap on the job. Walking out he looks to Anna, _"That has considerably improved affairs. I think I can wait for you to take one next if you feel the need."_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"Yeah, so far so good, hopefully things settle down in a day or two," Anna replied, "I'll try to stop by tomorrow or the day after, but I'll have to let you know." 

"_Well, looks like Celestine is learning,_" Anna thought as she checked the message.

To Celestine: "I cannot help you when I'm hungry, but I have not forgotten you." 

*Spoiler*
Show

Yes, Anna is looking to take 3 BP (probably, unless they're exceptionally healthy looking) on the first feeding and will continue looking for more.

----------


## Haval

Rachel is amused. 'Finance. Why am I not surprised.' Zach did seem the type. 'And are these accounts likely to keep if you miss an evening?'

As she reads her messages, 'Kindred society in America seems to be on fire tonight. Who knows. If enough of the right people actually die your situation might be very different tomorrow.'

----------


## Thundercracker

> Karl pulls back and settles the nurse down for what he suspects will be an especially long nap on the job. Walking out he looks to Rachel, _"That has considerably improved affairs. I think I can wait for you to take one next if you feel the need."_


After she hung up with Katie, Anna nodded to Karl.
Or the next four, she said, Im famished.

----------


## Bennosuke

Katie whistles and then says, "*The day after? Wow. Anna, you sure everything is okay?*" But excuse or explanation she is given, Katie seems to accept it without much fuss. 

Celestine's final Pulse message reads, "_Alright. Just be safe Anna. I'll await your call._"

After Karl joins her, Anna moves to start hunting for herself. It takes Anna too long to find another floor that she has access to, and then to find a sleeping and unprotected prey. After "striking out" on the next inpatient unit, Anna decides to lead Karl down to the acute and detox unit. Though perhaps noisier than any other area in the hospital, things are fortunately relatively quiet, with only two patients being monitored. One is a man pacing back and forth. He looks manic, but is completely oblivious of the two predators. The other patient is a young and frail looking woman laying asleep on a rolling hospital bed in one of the corners. An IV drips clear fluid into her arm, and a nurse sits at her bedside, looking rather bored with her one:one position. She smiles dreamily as Anna stalks up to the sleeping patient to feed. There is something... dissatisfying about the girl's blood; it is not poisoned nor foul tasting, just cold and... watery, the IV fluids diluting the meal. 

(OOC: Anna takes 3, bringing her blood pool up to 6/10. She deals three lethal damage and leaves the woman with the drained condition)

**************************************************  ******

Zach rolls his eyes at Rachel's snarky comment about his career. "*You're Invictus, same as I,*" he says flatly, "*and were you Embraced for something beyond a utilitarian purpose?*" He raises an eyebrow at his captor, and runs his tongue across his teeth. 

He ignores Rachel's second comment, choosing to keep his eyes locked on the computer screen.

----------


## Haval

> Zach rolls his eyes at Rachel's snarky comment about his career. "*You're Invictus, same as I,*" he says flatly, "*and were you Embraced for something beyond a utilitarian purpose?*" He raises an eyebrow at his captor, and runs his tongue across his teeth.


Rachel smirks at Zach's mistake. 'Do I give off that impression? Obviously we've never met before. I am a Witch of the Mother's Army. Would you like to see the room in the basement that I use for sacrifices?' The room was less impressive then some of the sites used by Circle members but Rachel wasn't lying.

'As for the purpose for which I was embraced. "Let do as thou wilt be the whole of the law" about covers it' she quoted. 'Ideally if you need money you find a mortal who will give it to you. Your way has some convenience I suppose.'

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Katie : yeah, couple of fires still to put out and the usual politics stuff.  Ill call you again when I get a chance.

Anna drank, not nearly enough, and forced herself to stop before going too far. She felt miles better, but still far from satisfied, or at least as satisfied as the Beast could be.  With no messages yet from Pulse, she took the opportunity to continue scouring the hospital.  

*Spoiler*
Show

looking for another 3, 4 if the individual looks very healthy: (6d10)[*2*][*3*][*7*][*7*][*7*][*3*](29)
10 again: (6d10)[*6*][*4*][*9*][*10*][*4*][*8*](41)

----------


## Bennosuke

Zach's eyes move up from his cellphone, wide and embarrassed. "*Oh, my bad,*" he says with sudden apology, "*I guess I had seen you hanging around with a few Invictus and just assumed. I'm... I'm still kinda new and I still get things mixed up.*" He waves a hand side to side and adds, "*I.. I really don't need to see that,*" perhaps fearing what might happen to him if Rachel lured him down into her basement. 

To her point about embracing and securing money, Zach shrugs and says, "*Well... that decision was above my paygrade.*" He smirks smugly pleased at his own joke. 

**************************************************  ******************

Katie's reply comes back almost a minute later and reads, "_Sounds good. Night._" 

Anna's subsequent attempt to find a vulnerable and accessible patient are ultimately fruitless. Trying to avoid floors they've already been to, and stick to areas that Anna was most familiar with, there just were not many more options, and by now it was almost four in the morning, with about another hour and a half before sunrise. 

This is when she finally gets a reply from Tony. His message is clipped and full of typos which makes it seem like he is either very rushed, or his focus is elsewhere, or maybe both. "_Bad thngs tonight._" "_Rabble and Spear fighting's everywhere._" "_Where's NOva?_" "_You guys okay_"

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna calls Tony, she wants to make sure its him on the other side.

Assuming he picks up: 

We were ambushed.  We have the attacker staked, but we need a secure place to stash him to wait for the Princes judgement.  We cant go to nova.  Im going to send you a sound recording of the fight.  Make sure youre alone when you listen to it.

She sends the audio recording thru to Tony.

----------


## Haval

Rachel is amused at Zach's reaction to the mention of her basement. 'The offer is always open.' She will explain her connections to Zach's Convenant. 'The Invictus can be useful to know sometimes. My sire probably would have been one of them if not for the fact that she bores so easily.'

After coming to a decision. 'Zach. If I give you my laptop tonight to keep you occupied, what are the chances that a couple of your Invictus friends are going to show up here at some point?'

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Jesus,*" Tony says, though it's not clear if this is a remark of surprise or frustration. He hears Anna out then replies, "*Look. Things are bad all over. It's almost dawn. Take your captive or whatever to your haven or whatever safe place you have and stash them. I haven't been able to reach Nova. Look tomorrow, first thing at sunset, I want you guys at my house. We have to figure out how to get this city under control!*"

In regards to the audio file, he says, "*Yeah yeah. Sure, will do. Who is that you have staked?*" 

**************************************************  *************

Zach smirks and says, "*What? Your mind control powers don't work on someone when they use computers?*"

----------


## Haval

> Zach smirks and says, "*What? Your mind control powers don't work on someone when they use computers?*"


'How do you know they don't?' Rachel deadpans. 'You could always experiment to see what happens.' She'll get her laptop and will move to sit next to Zach. 'Or you could understand that if I decide to be nice and someone shows up here to bother me later I will be upset with you.'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Lying about the extent of Rachel's ability to mind control

Manipulation 3 + Subterfuge 2 + Striking Looks (Subterfuge) 1
(6d10)[*7*][*4*][*2*][*6*][*8*][*5*](32)
Any 10s
(6d10)[*4*][*1*][*4*][*10*][*5*][*6*](30)

----------


## Thundercracker

> "*Jesus,*" Tony says, though it's not clear if this is a remark of surprise or frustration. He hears Anna out then replies, "*Look. Things are bad all over. It's almost dawn. Take your captive or whatever to your haven or whatever safe place you have and stash them. I haven't been able to reach Nova. Look tomorrow, first thing at sunset, I want you guys at my house. We have to figure out how to get this city under control!*"
> 
> In regards to the audio file, he says, "*Yeah yeah. Sure, will do. Who is that you have staked?*"


*Anna Wu*

"Tony, listen to me, Murat ambushed us, and he fingered Nova as the one who set us up, so you can understand why I'm coming to you instead of her.  She hasn't responded to my last Pulse message," Anna said, "listen to the audio file of the fight.  I'll do my best to keep him safe for the time being, but you need to take care of yourself.  Send me a list of the things that have happened or need looking into, we'll get on it.  Do you have a line to the Prince?"

After the conversation: 
After Anna hung up with Tony, she looked to Karl.  
"Should we stash Murat here or take him to the Haven?" Anna said, "a number of people, including Nova, know where our haven is, but I don't really have a safe place for us here that I can guarantee we won't be interrupted.  I guess we could take one of these unoccupied rooms, barricade the door, and put up a do-not-disturb sign..."

----------


## Bennosuke

Zach seems irritated by Rachel's sudden proximity, even flinching slightly as she sits down. But he says nothing and accepts the laptop from her. Unenthusiastically he replies, "*Yeah, well... I appreciate your trust in me then.*" He begins booting up the computer, but seems wary of Rachel looking over his shoulder, maybe even just wary of her presence.

(OOC: Not sure how much longer you want to run this scene. Please let me know if you want to close it out soon, or if you have more you want to explore/do/accomplish)

**************************************************  **********

"*You have Murat staked?*" Tony asks with a tired sort of surprise, adding a "Jeez!" for good measure. "*I'll get you that list tonight, but again, my place first thing tomorrow night!*" He ignores the question about reaching out to his Sire, instead adding, "*See you then. Night!*" and hanging up the phone. 

Shortly after, both Karl and Anna receive the requested list via Pulse Message. It essentially includes the following:

-Nova missing
-Three bombs exploded in The Mission District (near The Castro where the group was ambushed), suspected set off by Cartheans 
-Several "unrelated" apartment fires in the Outer Mission, known Carthean territory... suspected Spear activity
-Fire set to the Truegen in downtown SF, a company reportedly owned by The Prince
-Reported increased gang fighting throughout the city, suspected to be Kindred instigated. 
-Derailing of a Caltrain train as it entered the main San Francisco stop, killing about ten people and causing a major fire in several cabins, again likely Kindred instigated

----------


## Haval

Rachel is sitting closer to Zach to ocasionally check that he wasn't emailing anyone but will otherwise ignore any financial dealings the other vampire was involved in. She will try to monitor the situation in San Francisco through her phone, but if there's nothing dramatic happening she will find a movie to stream.

*Spoiler*
Show


Ok to end this here if Zach isn't trying anything.

----------


## Bennosuke

As far as Rachel can see, the neonate really is on some financing website, moving around funds. He seems slightly annoyed by Rachel's snooping, but does nothing more about it than offer a few narrow eyed glares. 

(OOC: Feel free to roll Int + Politics/Investigation +2 if you want to have a better idea of what exactly he is doing. Let me know if there is any final commands Rachel wants to give, or anything else you want her to do before closing out for the night)

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna will head back to the haven with Karl and Murat (unless Karl wants to stash Murat somewhere).  She will try one more time to find someone out and about in the early morning near the haven for a feed before resting.

----------


## Haval

Rachel was only being nosey, but Zach's reaction made her curious.

At some point she will text Anna and Karl, 'Zach is behaving himself but I think there is every chance he'll try something at some point. Can we make him Tony's problem?'

Later, when she goes to her own room to sleep, she'll tell Zach not to leave the main room until she returns. She'll make it clear she is not asking. 


*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Int 3 + Politics 2 + Bonus 2
(7d10)[*5*][*6*][*1*][*1*][*7*][*7*][*9*](36)
Any 10s
(7d10)[*4*][*1*][*3*][*7*][*3*][*8*][*8*](34)

----------


## Bennosuke

*Spoiler: OOC:TC*
Show

While waiting for the final word from Daishain, with no dots in feeding grounds, this will be an unmodified roll. The dice roll for your hunt will be dependent on how Anna looks to feed. I don't think you NEED to tell me what Anna will do to determine your dice pool if you want to put something reasonable together which reflects how she will feed. Note that based on the hour, bars are going to be straight out.


Anna and Karl get Rachel's text:




> 'Zach is behaving himself but I think there is every chance he'll try something at some point. Can we make him Tony's problem?'


(OOC: Time warping this a little)

**************************************************  *********

Rachel can tell that he is moving funds around rather aggressively, but not much more. He grimaces at her command but does not reply, instead choosing to keep his eyes locked on his laptop.

----------


## Daishain

Karl considers for a while then sighs. _"We need to keep him with us, whether at the haven or somewhere else. I'd like to arrange for a secure drop point where he could safely be left unattended, but we don't have time for that. Best to just keep him close."_

He looks around, regretting leaving while still even a little hungry._ "Lets get out of here and get some rest."_

----------


## Thundercracker

> Karl considers for a while then sighs. _"We need to keep him with us, whether at the haven or somewhere else. I'd like to arrange for a secure drop point where he could safely be left unattended, but we don't have time for that. Best to just keep him close."_
> 
> He looks around, regretting leaving while still even a little hungry._ "Lets get out of here and get some rest."_


Right, we can bring him into the haven with us and in the same room, Anna said, he should still be out from torpor, even without the stake, and your grandson is still there.

Anna is going to try her luck on finding anyone nearby to feed from before she retires for the day.

*Spoiler*
Show

hunt dex + stealth: (5d10)[*8*][*3*][*7*][*5*][*7*](30)
(5d10)[*10*][*2*][*3*][*7*][*3*](25)

Not sure what the modifier is for our area but Im sure if there is one its negative so apply as appropriate

----------


## Bennosuke

*Spoiler: OOC: At TC and Dai*
Show

Ahem...
Anna and Karl get Rachel's text:




> 'Zach is behaving himself but I think there is every chance he'll try something at some point. Can we make him Tony's problem?'


(OOC: Time warping this a little)


Karl and Anna drive back to their haven, the dawn less than two hours away. As far as they can tell, they have not been followed, though the night's silence is interrupted frequently by the screeching of sirens. At one point in the drive, they pass a figure being assaulted by a mob, but they are moving too fast and with too much haste to tell if this is an affair of mortals or brash Kindred. 

Arriving back at the Haven, Anna rushes out for a quick feed, leaving *Karl* to update his childe on the situation, and handle the staked vampire in the trunk. Gabe watches Anna depart, his face lined with concern. "*What happened,*" he asks, rushing to Karl's side.

Outside of the haven, *Anna* legs it down the block, passing the series of familiar and lavish homes that make up the neighborhood of Seacliff. Only a few blocks from their home was Lincoln park, a well manicured hill of green and trees. It was technically the Prince's feeding grounds, though he had made it somewhat clear that he was okay with the coterie using it sparingly, and at this hour, it was certain to house a few sleeping vagrants. 

Sure enough, after about fifteen minutes of prowling, Anna finds a young man, maybe in his late teens, tucked into a sleeping bag on a bench. He's covered up to the chest, and is wearing a shirt that is tan, though it could just be from the dirt based on his smell. With no one else nearby, this would be an easy enough feed.

----------


## Daishain

Karl looks to Gabe,  _"Nova decided to get rid of us, and sent us into an ambush spearheaded by elder Murat and his childe. But they underestimated us. The former is staked in my trunk and the latter is spellbound, a captive of Rachel's until further notice."

"With any luck, Nova does not yet know that we know for sure she had anything to do with the ambush and will hesitate before making another move just yet, but we need to be on guard anyways. We have a meeting with Tony the next night to prove all of this, after which I suspect things are going to get very interesting."_

He pauses, _"Speaking of interesting, I suggest being careful with your mind around Rachel. Perhaps it was partly luck, but she dominated Zach with very little effort in the heat of battle. I do not have direct reason to suspect her intentions, but she has not yet been proven either."_

Karl roots around for a clean shirt, removing the one soaked in blood and vitae. He pokes at the partly healed wounds on his body a little before putting the clean shirt on. "So, detective, what are your instincts telling you? Stay holed up here with our defenses for today, or try to shift to an unknown location? The latter may be difficult, Nova has a lot of eyes."

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna crept up to the sleeping vagrant, and once within striking distance, moved quickly to sink her fangs into his neck and initiate the Kiss.  The hot blood from the young man pulsed into her mouth and she drank greedily, then regrettably licked the wounds closed when he started getting weaker.  She left him there, still asleep and weakened, but hopefully very much alive come the following day. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Anna takes 4 from the vagrant, unless he appears especially weak in which case she will take 3.  Also +1 WP for interacting with touchstone earlier.


She received a message from Rachel.
No , thats what I tried at first, but Tony has no bandwidth.  Convince him its in his best interest to cooperate , if he tries to run now, he will only prove his guilt. Nova will almost certainly tie up loose ends and the Prince may be lenient if Zach can convince him he was misinformed or had no choice in the matter.

----------


## Haval

Rachel will reply to Anna. 'Zach has the sense to be worried about what Nova might do to him, but I'd say that the lack of freedom will get to him eventually.'

----------


## Thundercracker

> Rachel will reply to Anna. 'Zach has the sense to be worried about what Nova might do to him, but I'd say that the lack of freedom will get to him eventually.'


"Hopefully it will only be the day today."

----------


## Bennosuke

Gabe curses under his "breath" at the news about Nova's betrayal, but otherwise stays silent and listens. When Karl mentions Rachel's powers with dominate, and the fact that she has Zach he says cautiously, "*And you trust her with him. She's... got that under control? If he gets free it could be more trouble, right?*"

When Karl comes around the side of his car to look for a new shirt, Gabe gets a good look at just how much damage his Sire has taken. "*You look like crap,*" he says with a grin. Even before his Embrace, he had seen Karl come back with shredded clothing and bad wounds; he knew how much a Kindred's body could endure, and had maybe even seen Karl in worse conditions. He makes his way around to the trunk to take a look at the torpid body and whistles.

But he is also business in response to Karl's question. "*Hard to say. I mean, you and Anna spent all this time and energy beefing up security in here, right? Though I guess this haven isn't like... a secret. The last Prince even saw to it getting torched before.*" He brings a hand to his face to massage his scraggly facial hair, gesturing his contemplation before saying, "*I'd say unless you have a secure and secret place I don't know about, this is our best bet. It's more secure than the detective office is.*" 

Karl does get the series of Pulse messages between Anna and Rachel

**************************************************  *

The kid is young and homeless. As Anna brings her face close to his body, she can smell the weeks he's gone without a proper bath, and here the racing of his malnourished heart. 

(OOC: Anna takes 3, hedging her bet and bringing her BP up to 9. She is up to 3 WP)

----------


## Haval

> "Hopefully it will only be the day today."


'Just keep me informed. If all else fails I can always hand Zach over to my Invictus friend. Zach might even appreciate that.'

----------


## Thundercracker

> 'Just keep me informed. If all else fails I can always hand Zach over to my Invictus friend. Zach might even appreciate that.'


We have a meeting with the Princes progeny first thing tomorrow.  Let Zach know we set it up for him to make his case, and that we will do our best to protect him from and his sire  Nova until the Prince can pass judgement. 

----------


## Haval

> We have a meeting with the Princes progeny first thing tomorrow.  Let Zach know we set it up for him to make his case, and that we will do our best to protect him from and his sire  Nova until the Prince can pass judgement. 


Rachel feels obliged to pass this on to Zach before she goes to her room. 'Anna says we have a meeting with the Prince's people tomorrow night. DAgostino is one of your lot so perhaps it will be easy to make your case to him. I assume he'll be disappointed if either of us decided to waste his time by not showing up.'

----------


## Bennosuke

At first there is an optimistic almost wide-eyed boyish look in Zach's face. But then his expression darkens. "*Lies,*" he says sourly, "*the Prince is out of town. And you think even if he was here, he would spare me... as if your friends would even advocate for that?*" He bites down on his anger, and says no more, casting a dark eyed glare at Joanna.

----------


## Haval

> At first there is an optimistic almost wide-eyed boyish look in Zach's face. But then his expression darkens. "*Lies,*" he says sourly, "*the Prince is out of town. And you think even if he was here, he would spare me... as if your friends would even advocate for that?*" He bites down on his anger, and says no more, casting a dark eyed glare at Joanna.


'I believe that his Childe might be running things while the Prince is away' Rachel clarified. 'I can't say I've had the pleasure but I assume DAgostino must see something in him to do that. If you're willing to throw yourself on his mercy, perhaps you have something in common.'

----------


## Bennosuke

The neonate nods his head, and says "*Fine,*" though there is still something petulant and untrusting about his tone. He adds, "*But you swear you... and your friends will try to help me?*"

----------


## Daishain

Karl glances at Gabe, _"Her hold on him seemed solid. If you're asking if I'm entirely comfortable with the arrangement, I'm not. But I wasn't in much of a position to arrange for anything else. If you think I look rough now, you should have seen me before I fed. Murat is stronger than any one of us, it was not an easy fight. Frankly I'd put him down permanently if we didn't need him to face the prince."_

At the assessment, he nods, _"No, there's nowhere more secure, just not entirely comfortable having my location known right now."_

----------


## Haval

> The neonate nods his head, and says "*Fine,*" though there is still something petulant and untrusting about his tone. He adds, "*But you swear you... and your friends will try to help me?*"


'I can certainly try. I can't speak for the others but in my case I would say it's nothing personal, but if you survive I would say you would owe me.' Rachel grins. 'Still, I would say you ought to apologise to Anna anyway, if only to clear the air. I don't care if you don't mean it.'

----------


## Bennosuke

> Karl glances at Gabe, "Her hold on him seemed solid. If you're asking if I'm entirely comfortable with the arrangement, I'm not. But I wasn't in much of a position to arrange for anything else. If you think I look rough now, you should have seen me before I fed. Murat is stronger than any one of us, it was not an easy fight. Frankly I'd put him down permanently if we didn't need him to face the prince."


"*Glad you came out on top,*" Gabe replies somberly. In reply to Karl's comment about the haven, he says, "*Maybe we should start thinking about building something a little more... private? That can't be too hard, right? Anyways, sun ain't staying down too much longer. What do you want to do with this body,*" He indicates the torpid vampire curled up in the trunk. 

**************************************************  ***********

To Rachel's comment about owing her, he says flatly, "*So you want a Boone for this?*" (OOC: See OOC thread about first post detailing boons)

And to her suggestion about apologizing he simply shrugs, offering a an even flatter "sure".

----------


## Haval

> To Rachel's comment about owing her, he says flatly, "*So you want a Boone for this?*" (OOC: See OOC thread about first post detailing boons)
> 
> And to her suggestion about apologizing he simply shrugs, offering a an even flatter "sure".


Rachel hadn't considered making her request formally. But since he asked. 'Well that would depend on what you can give me wouldn't it? I'd say a simple boone seems only fair.'

----------


## Bennosuke

Zach opens his mouth to speak, but then closes it slowly. His gaze focuses on Rachel's face, studying her expression, trying to read her intentions. Then slowly he replies, "*Very well... if you convince The Prince and his surrogates to protect me... then I will owe you a simple boone, AND I will apologize to Anna and Karl. Fair?*"

----------


## Haval

Rachel will put out her hand to shake. 'The apology is up to you. All I'm saying is that if you have any plans to come after them again while I'm working with them I will be obliged to step in. You saw how easy it was for me to switch you off. If I have to do it again I'd have no reason to be so forgiving.'

----------


## Daishain

_"Lets dump him in my closet for now, I want to keep him close and difficult to mess with without notice."_ Karl looks around for a tarp or something to wrap the corpse in rather than risk eyes even he failed to detect, as unlikely as that seemed.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Act V Scene iii*

"_Cancel my subscription to the resurrection
Send my credentials to the house of detention
I got some friends inside
The face in the mirror won't stop
The girl in the window won't drop
A feast of friends, alive she cried
Waitin' for me
Outside
Before I sink
Into the big sleep
I want to hear
I want to hear
The scream of the butterfly

... When the music's over
Turn out the lights_"

-The Doors

Karl woke up the next morning in a state of hunger. His skin prickled as if covered in ants, and there was a sharp pain behind his eyes. His stomach ached and it felt like there was a hole in his chest where his motionless heart should be. A quick survey showed that his body had taken the liberty of completely healing itself during the course of the day. The remaining wounds that he had gone to sleep with were completely vanished. 

The only point of relief was that a fast check of his closet revealed the staked Murat exactly how he had left him, curled in rigid fetal position, tight lips pulled back over fierce looking canines. 

He had promised to go straight to The Prince's haven to meet with Tony D'Agostino, but The Beast was pleading with and threatening him to go find food, and find it fast!

**************************************************  **********

Anna's death sleep crawled off of her slowly, and she came to with relative peace. Her room was undisturbed, but her phone had several missed pulse messages that appeared to have been sent during the middle of the day. There was a thread started by Yoshihiro Yamamoto the Primogen of the Ordo. The Dragon's Nest on Octavia had been attacked and set fire soon after dawn. Responses were mostly from residents of The Nest letting everyone know they were safe. 

Anna also received direct messages from both Julian and Lady Miho, confirming there safety. There was also a cryptic second message from Miho that read, "_Nova knows you survived_"

**************************************************  ************

Soon after Rachel falls into her temporary torpid state, there is a commotion in her haven. As there is no direct threat to Rachel, it will be incredibly hard for the noise to wake her.

Please roll Humanity -5, no WP allowed.

----------


## Haval

Rachel likes to be comfortable so, aside from it's location in an abandoned bookstore, her bedroom is surprisingly normal looking. The small window near the ceiling is bricked up, but she has furniture in here, including a bed. It was a simple matter when you had Dominate to have others do the work of getting everything up the stairs. The door is likely partially shut, which may have been a mistake.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Failed chance dice to wake up in the ooc

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna looked for Victors message to make sure he was ok, and added her own to the group chat.  She replied to lady Miho with thanks for the warning. 
Any advice?

Then she sent a message to both Katie and Celestine that things had gotten busy but she would stop by quickly if she could, but not to wait up. 

Then she checked with Rachel to make sure Zach was still secure, and they were ready to meet with Tony. 

Then she set her phone aside for a moment and found Karls grandson to find out how the meeting with the blood drive people went.

----------


## Bennosuke

After falling asleep, Rachel does not awaken till the sun has again gone down. But when she does, it is like a heart attack in reverse. Her eyes bolt open at the moment her consciousness returns, her brain buzzing that something is _terribly_ amiss. It takes an eternity of seconds, before she regains control of her limbs, and when Rachel does, she is up and out of bed in an instant. 

Silence. There was not a sound. But within a moment, Rachel realizes the first thing that is just _wrong._ Her bedroom door is fully open. She never left the door all the way open, and certainly would have if she were sharing her haven with a stranger! 

**************************************************  ********

Though Victor does not directly message Anna, she sees his post in the thread started by The Primogen, and presumes that he must be alright. 

It isn't till after Anna has messaged her living family members that she gets a reply back from Lady Miho. Unsurprisingly terse and of limited use, it reads, "_Be very very careful._" However, maybe a minute or two later she gets another message that reads, "_You are welcome to stay with me if you require my assistance._" The message makes Anna's skin crawl; this read as more Dragon Mother BS to fold Anna deeper and deeper into dependency on her mentor. 

Celestine is surprisingly the fastest to reply. Her text reads, "_Anna, don't forget about your family dear. I am sure you are busy, but you do have your responsibilities. You promised!_" The speed with which her Aunt replied, and the uncharacteristic desperation is a reminder of the addictive quality of The Blood. Celestine was now an addict, and however proud and intelligent she was, she would likely forever be changed by this new dependence. 

Katie's text does not come in for about five minutes. It reads, "_No worries. Understood. BTW, been talking with sm friends. Thinking I might move out in a week or so, if that's okay._"

(OOC: Going to give Haval a moment to RP before Anna's text comes in if that's okay)

Following the distant sound of a man's heart beat, Anna finds Fred in his room; the room that used to be for Gabrielle. The door is closed, but Anna can hear the man typing away at his laptop inside, soft jazz music playing from some device.

----------


## Haval

Rachel wouldn't have put it past Zach to have taken a look at her while she was still sleeping even if he ought to have known better then to get too close. But they would have been asleep at the same though surely? Had someone else been in here? 

Rachel's fangs had already extended as her Beast responded to the possibility that her Haven had been violated. She'll pick up the carving knife that she keeps beside her bedside table and will move quietly towards the door frame.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


In case its needed

Dex 2 + Stealth 1
(3d10)[*6*][*8*][*4*](18)
Any 10s
(3d10)[*8*][*10*][*5*](23)

Wits 3 +Composure 3 + Acute Senses 1
(7d10)[*3*][*2*][*2*][*2*][*2*][*4*][*8*](23)
Any 10s
(7d10)[*7*][*9*][*5*][*1*][*10*][*5*][*10*](47)

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna responds with a thumbs up to Celestine and Katie both.  

She knocked lightly on the door to Freds room.  Assuming he lets her in: hey, how did it go?

----------


## Daishain

Karl grits his teeth and begins dressing, maybe he'd get lucky and spot something quick on the way? Probably not, but this meeting was too important to delay, frankly it was bad enough having had to wait until the next night. Now where was Gabriel...

----------


## Bennosuke

Rachel moves silently to the door. Even for a Kindred, Rachel had preternaturally heightened senses, but she was picking up no signs of life; undead or otherwise. On the other side was silence, the hum of the central air, white noise of electricity. Memories from the night before flash through Rachel's mind, along with thoughts of rage and malice. Zach and his sire had snuck up on Rachel and her companions the night before, had used blood magic to remain undetected!

**************************************************  **

The typing stops the moment Anna knocks on the door. There is a pause, the sound of Fred's heart rate quickening and growing louder. "*Oh, it went fine,*" he replies from across the door. Another pause then a hesitant, "*Um, do you want to come in?*" There is the sound of Fred closing his laptop. 

**************************************************  **

Karl extends his senses throughout the haven. Down the hall is the sound of Fred; mortal sounds of breathing and of his consistent hypnotizing pulse. If he wanted, Karl could rely on the sympathy of his blood to find his Childe. Their bond allowed Karl certain abilities to reach him; to know where he was and even sense how he was doing. 

(OOC: As Gabe's sire, Karl can use Blood Sympathy Once removed, rolling Wits + Blood Potency +3 to detect his Childe. Suggest reading pg 98-99 on this as it might be pretty useful to Karl)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna* 

Anna opened the door.

Sure, we have a few minutes until Karl wakes up, she said,   Show me what youve got.
After reviewing his report:

How are you, still freaked out a little bit? Anna asked.

----------


## Haval

Rachel didn't like the idea that someone had been here without her knowledge. If someone had sneaked up on her before what were the chances that they could do that again? Instead of calling out for Zach she will take no chances and will activate her Obfuscate before going to investigate the state of her Haven. If Zach was not here she'll look for any sign of a struggle before going to check the door that she had locked behind her last night.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Activating Obfuscate 1 because I notice it doesn't cost me anything

----------


## Bennosuke

Fred's heartrate goes just a little higher as Anna enters the room. She can smell the nervousness on the man, on his sweat and in his glands. Mortals could sometimes be so easy to read... or at least this one was. "*I uh, met with that guy, Rich Tuttle... the CEO of Blood for Life,*" he says, pausing to take a long sigh, "*He's uh, kinda' a slimy guy. To be honest, I'm not really sure he's operating fully above board. But I suppose his rates are... well, more than competitive; like just a little over a hundred dollars an hour, and he said he'd be willing to operate pretty much anywhere and at any hour. He said he mostly brought the blood to the local Red Cross, but was willing to negotiate if there was another blood bank you are looking for.*" 

Fred's brow furrows a little, lining with distaste that can also be seen in the pursing of his lips. He adds, "*So I suppose he might be perfect for the operation you are envisioning. I have some papers he provided, and some sample contracts as well.*" He hands them to Anna. 




> How are you, still freaked out a little bit? Anna asked.


Fred shrugs, taking a moment before replying. "*Eh, not freaked out... but, well not sure what to do with all of this, if you know what I mean. Things are pretty different now than the were a few weeks ago... and I mean, you guys are freakin' vampires!*" He says this with a shrug and a wince, though he at least seems a little less guarded, a little more at ease. 

**************************************************  ************

Rachel finds no evidence that Zach was still in her apartment. Her laptop sits closed on the couch where her guest had supposedly slept for the day. The lock on the front door is turned, though the door has been left closed. Of course the uncertainty of whether or not Zach actually somehow escaped while she was asleep, or if he might be using blood magic to hide in her haven right now (maybe preparing to strike) continues to weigh on Rachel's thoughts!

----------


## Haval

Rachel will unlock the doorway to the upstairs part of her Haven and stand in the doorframe for a few moments while she watches the area where Zach seemingly wasn't. If he was still here the obvious thing to do would be to try to leave while he thought she was downstairs. Or would he have the patience to hang around until she had apparently left the building?

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Standing in a now open doorway with Obfuscate still on just in case

Was going to ask how blood sorcery might deal with being seen through a phone camera but maybe I could roll for that. Is there any way of seeing someone who might be trying to hide themselves like that?
Int 3 + Occult 2
(5d10)[*6*][*5*][*5*][*4*][*1*](21)
Any 10s
(5d10)[*5*][*5*][*9*][*3*][*2*](24)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu* 

Hmm, Anna said, Karl told you about the Masquerade, right?  Its our number one rule.  You need to be careful no one catches on that you know.  Even on there.

She nodded at the computer.

I can help answer any questions you might have, she said, Ive only been like this for about six years, so Im not an old fart like Karl.  It might be easier for us to relate.

Anna looked over the papers.

This is good work, Anna said, whats your daily rate? I have another request for tomorrow and the next few days, if youre interested in more.

If he is interested, she will get him a temporary company ID and ask him to look into what is needed to set up a blood bank at the hospital, including transport capability. The idea would be to hold the drive, and store the blood at the hospital until its needed, while simultaneously keeping Rich Tuttle from asking why a ton of blood is being shipped to a bar or some other non medical facility.

After the meeting: Anna remembered screech and sent him a note to make sure he was ok, and if hes heard any news she would be interested in.

She also messaged Tony and asked if he was ok, and if he was ready to meet.

----------


## Daishain

Karl focuses on his connection with Gabe, pushing back at his beast for now.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Wits+BP+3 (6d10)[*9*][*4*][*3*][*7*][*3*][*2*](28)

----------


## Bennosuke

Standing there, Rachel sees no sign of her former captive and nothing stirs in the apartment. She knows that technology often fails to capture signs of Kindred (a useful defense), and all she can think of is how much she wished she had Auspex right now. 

She was going to have to message the others, and they probably weren't gonna' like this!

**************************************************  **************

Fred nods and gives a little shrug at Anna's mention of the Masquerade. It's hard to tell whether he's taking it to heart or just feels like he's been beaten over the head about it enough times. 

He grins at Karl being called an old fart and replies, "*Sure. I suppose we have more in common.*" There was something playful about the way he said "more", as if Fred might be teasing Anna. 

But the question about payment seems to take Fred by surprise. "*Oh, well... I hadn't thought about it,*" he stammers, "*I didn't know pay was gonna be an option. Uh, are you guys gonna let me move out of this place... or at least redecorate. I think... as an adult man... I'd like to have the agency to make my own place, if you know what I mean... assuming I had the appropriate funds, and you all thought it as safe.*" He looks nervously at Anna for her reply to this question, it's clear this is something he's been thinking about a lot. 




> After the meeting: Anna remembered screech and sent him a note to make sure he was ok, and if hes heard any news she would be interested in.
> 
> She also messaged Tony and asked if he was ok, and if he was ready to meet.


Tony's reply comes back first. He says he's fine and asks how soon Anna and Karl are coming over.

Screech's message comes back a little later. He's safe, but says he's gonna lay low for a little bit. 

**************************************************  *************

Gabe is in the building. He's awake... downstairs. Karl picks up on the sense that he's anxious, edgy, but well.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Youre probably going to have to lay low for a little while, as for making it your own, I dont think there would be a problem well, how extensive are we talking? Anna asked.

And yes, if youre working for me with this kind of stuff, 
Im not going to ask you to do it for free, she said, as for when its safe, you should probably talk to Karl but maybe not right now, hes hungry and
Anna looked at him.

Things are a little out of hand in the city, she said, you can pull up the news if you want to see 
She nodded to the computer. 

*Spoiler*
Show

 Anna needs to wait for Rachels response before she can reply to Tony.

----------


## Haval

Rachel will sigh in irritation and finally drop her Obfuscate. To the empty room, 'If you're still here and I find out about it...'

She will finally answer her phone to text Anna back. _'We have a problem. The little **** was gone when I woke up. I'd say a Neonate of his age shouldn't have been able to pass through a locked door without help or any sign of a break in. I suspect someone came for him, but I'd need help proving it. How is your Auspex?'_

----------


## Thundercracker

> Rachel will sigh in irritation and finally drop her Obfuscate. To the empty room, 'If you're still here and I find out about it...'
> 
> She will finally answer her phone to text Anna back. _'We have a problem. The little **** was gone when I woke up. I'd say a Neonate of his age shouldn't have been able to pass through a locked door without help or any sign of a break in. I suspect someone came for him, but I'd need help proving it. How is your Auspex?'_


Anna shook her head as she read Rachels message, then she called Zach.  If he doesnt pick up, she sent him a Pulse: hey, you still alive?

Sorry, something came up, she said, let me know what you think, heres my phone number.
She wrote down her number for Karls grandson then left to find Karl and share the news with him.

Shell respond to Tony: Zach has gone missing, give us a few minutes.

Then she responds to Rachel: Karls is better. Let me find him.

----------


## Haval

Rachel will send Zach a pulse message herself, _'I am quite capable of making fresh blood taste like ashes in your mouth. Would you perhaps prefer to be hungry for the rest of your life? Call me back and you won't have to find out.'_

----------


## Bennosuke

To Anna's question about redecorating, Fred looks around his room as if to make a point and with a smile says, "*Well, this house is pretty spartanly maintained. I'm slowly making progress with this tiny room, uh, but well I'm an adult man and this place feels cold... kind of like a prison or something. I don't think we need to do a makeover or anything, but you know, a few paintings and maybe some wallpaper might be a nice start.*"

When Anna mentions talking to Fred, he nods in agreement. However, he grimaces a moment before saying hesitantly, "*Sure... but if you don't mind, don't mention this to Karl yet. Let me bring it up with him. I'm... nervous he might be hurt or something if I tell him I want to get my own place.*" 

Anna texts Zach, but gets no reply. The message remains "delivered" and never changes to "read". 

Fred takes Anna's number down and says he'll text Anna his so that she has it. 

Tony's reply to Anna comes back immediately. It simply reads, "_What?_" 

Rachel as well gets no reply from Zach. It never even shows the message as read.

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna replied to Tony: yeah.  Unclear if he ran or was taken during the day. Murat is with us still.

She found Karl.
Zach vanished from Rachels, she said, shes asking if we can head there to auspex it and see if we can see anything.

----------


## Haval

Still annoyed, Rachel will set herself up somewhere where she could see all of the upstairs part of her Haven and wait for the others to get here. She will take the opportunity to text Mother Blackstar to let her know she's available to meet whenever might be convenient.

----------


## Daishain

Karl heads downstairs, heading for his child. On seeing Gabriel he states, _"It seems we've made it through the night, I suspect Nova will regret allowing that. Regretfully I am thirsty enough to rip through a dozen humans, but we must get moving."_

On hearing the news from Anna he snarls, unable to keep the beast's rage from his face for a moment, _"Damn her, we needed that sniveling sack of pus under control."_

He puts his hand on his face, muttering to himself. _"Right, we have to get Tony and the Prince looped in as fast as possible, but wasting time getting Zach back is not a good idea. So here's what I suggest, you and Gabriel take Murat to Tony, I guess I'll have to be on speakerphone to add in my part of that conversation. I'll head to Rachel's and find out what I can..."_ He pauses for a moment, pushing his hunger back down, _"Perhaps this might be for the best, I am not... in the best condition for a formal meeting as it is. Anyways, agreed?"_

----------


## Thundercracker

> Karl heads downstairs, heading for his child. On seeing Gabriel he states, _"It seems we've made it through the night, I suspect Nova will regret allowing that. Regretfully I am thirsty enough to rip through a dozen humans, but we must get moving."_
> 
> On hearing the news from Anna he snarls, unable to keep the beast's rage from his face for a moment, _"Damn her, we needed that sniveling sack of pus under control."_
> 
> He puts his hand on his face, muttering to himself. _"Right, we have to get Tony and the Prince looped in as fast as possible, but wasting time getting Zach back is not a good idea. So here's what I suggest, you and Gabriel take Murat to Tony, I guess I'll have to be on speakerphone to add in my part of that conversation. I'll head to Rachel's and find out what I can..."_ He pauses for a moment, pushing his hunger back down, _"Perhaps this might be for the best, I am not... in the best condition for a formal meeting as it is. Anyways, agreed?"_


"Done," Anna said.  She jumped onto Pulse to message Tony.
"Gabe and myself will bring Murat to you.  Karl is going to try and find out if Zach ran or was captured.  He'll join from speaker.  We're heading out now, where to meet?"

To Rachel: "Karl is on his way over, stay put for now." 

"Come on Gabe, let's go," Anna said, "i need your help to carry Murat to the car."

----------


## Bennosuke

Tony replies to Anna, "_Great. Bring him here I guess._" This is followed almost immediately by, "_And get here as quick as you can._"




> "Done," Anna said. She jumped onto Pulse to message Tony.
> "Gabe and myself will bring Murat to you. Karl is going to try and find out if Zach ran or was captured. He'll join from speaker. We're heading out now, where to meet?"


"_Just come to my haven,_" Tony replies, of course referring to his Sire's haven, which was in the same neighborhood, a palatial home in Seacliff. 




> "Come on Gabe, let's go," Anna said, "i need your help to carry Murat to the car."


Gabe nods his head and says, "*Let's go. I'm just going to make sure I've got some firepower with me.*" He comes back grinning, with a sawed off shotgun sticking out of a duffle bag. 

**************************************************  ********

Mother Blackstar replies simply, "_My place at midnight?_"

**************************************************  ********




> Karl heads downstairs, heading for his child. On seeing Gabriel he states, "It seems we've made it through the night, I suspect Nova will regret allowing that. Regretfully I am thirsty enough to rip through a dozen humans, but we must get moving."


Gabe nods and with a grin says, "*She always has tonight.*" Then a little more thoughtfully, "*If we're likely to see action, probably not a bad idea to get a little energy in you before the **** hits the fan.*"

----------


## Haval

Rachel isn't going to leave her Haven, but she is curious enough to go downstairs and see if her front door is unlocked or if there's any sign of a break in.

----------


## Bennosuke

To Rachel's frustration but perhaps not surprise, the door has indeed been unlocked, and even worse, the alarm system has been deactivated. There is not further sign of meddling; nothing stolen downstairs, nothing broken and vandalized.

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna donned her Kevlar vest beneath her jacket and armed up before backing the car close to the house so they could move Murat easier.  Then she and Gabe headed to the Princes haven.

----------


## Haval

Rachel will take a moment to message Karl, _'How hungry are you? I can have food waiting for you if we're in a hurry.'_

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: Will let Karl reply for the other part of the scene) 

Gabe follows Anna into her car. The trip by car to The Prince's haven takes only a few minutes, and there is mercifully no one out on the road; no sign of danger. 

D'Agostino's compound is gated and guarded, with a fleet of suited security staff that open the gate and direct Anna's car down a well lit road up to the palatial house. A valet even arrives to park her car. They are met by a familiar ghoul, who brings Anna and and Gabe up to The Prince's study and work room. Tony is sitting behind The Prince's desk looking rather impatient when the two come in. He greets them anxiously and invites the two to sit down. "*So, where do you want to begin,*" he asks, rapping his fingers over the desk.

----------


## Daishain

Karl's eyes widen at Rachel's offer and he licks his lips. This one was worth considering for the thoughtfulness alone. He responds _"That would be very much appreciated, please do so."_

He gets into his car after Murat is removed and speeds off, hooking up his wireless headset. He still didn't really have a grasp on how the contraption worked, but Gabe helped him with the presets and that was enough for it to be useful.

----------


## Thundercracker

> (OOC: Will let Karl reply for the other part of the scene) 
> 
> Gabe follows Anna into her car. The trip by car to The Prince's haven takes only a few minutes, and there is mercifully no one out on the road; no sign of danger. 
> 
> D'Agostino's compound is gated and guarded, with a fleet of suited security staff that open the gate and direct Anna's car down a well lit road up to the palatial house. A valet even arrives to park her car. They are met by a familiar ghoul, who brings Anna and and Gabe up to The Prince's study and work room. Tony is sitting behind The Prince's desk looking rather impatient when the two come in. He greets them anxiously and invites the two to sit down. "*So, where do you want to begin,*" he asks, rapping his fingers over the desk.


Murat and Zach attacked us last night, Anna said, were turning Murat over to the Princes judgement along with an audio recording of the attack where he named Nova as the one who gave him our location. We have been unable to reach her since.  Zachs whereabouts are currently unknown; he went with Rachel under her domination last night but vanished from her haven.  Karl is going there now to find out if he was taken or left on his own during the day.  Karl, anything to add?

----------


## Haval

> Karl's eyes widen at Rachel's offer and he licks his lips. This one was worth considering for the thoughtfulness alone. He responds _"That would be very much appreciated, please do so."_
> 
> He gets into his car after Murat is removed and speeds off, hooking up his wireless headset. He still didn't really have a grasp on how the contraption worked, but Gabe helped him with the presets and that was enough for it to be useful.


Rachel will order a pizza to be delivered to the address of the antique shop that was next door to her Haven.

----------


## Bennosuke

Despite ordering a simple pizza, and Peppe's Pizza promising deliveries in thirty minutes or less, Karl arrives at Rachel's before the pizza is actually delivered. It would be another twenty minutes before the delivery person finally arrived. 

(OOC: Sorry, rolled a 1 there... more fun to come as a result of that  :Small Big Grin: ) 

**************************************************  ******************

Tony nods his head at Anna's words, he had heard much of this information the night before. He adds flatly, "*And you sent me the recording incriminating Nova.*" He wraps a hand on his table pensively. "*Nova's still MIA as well,*" he says, shaking his head, "*****'s really hit the fan.*"

(OOC: Will wait for Daishain to chime in here. Also, did Anna and Gabe bring Murat up with them, or is his torpid corpse still in the car?)

----------


## Thundercracker

> Despite ordering a simple pizza, and Peppe's Pizza promising deliveries in thirty minutes or less, Karl arrives at Rachel's before the pizza is actually delivered. It would be another twenty minutes before the delivery person finally arrived. 
> 
> (OOC: Sorry, rolled a 1 there... more fun to come as a result of that ) 
> 
> **************************************************  ******************
> 
> Tony nods his head at Anna's words, he had heard much of this information the night before. He adds flatly, "*And you sent me the recording incriminating Nova.*" He wraps a hand on his table pensively. "*Nova's still MIA as well,*" he says, shaking his head, "*****'s really hit the fan.*"
> 
> (OOC: Will wait for Daishain to chime in here. Also, did Anna and Gabe bring Murat up with them, or is his torpid corpse still in the car?)


"Have you been in contact with the Prince?" Anna asked, "we could reach out to the Carthian primogen, but I wouldn't want to do that without the Prince's go-ahead."

----------


## Bennosuke

"*I am under strict orders not to bother my sire while he attends The Queen's funeral,*" Tony says seriously, though there is a hint of pride that he seems unable to obfuscate, "*I will take care of things till he has returned.*" With that he gestures for Anna to bring him the corpse of Murat, studied the torpid Kindred with equal measures of disgust, anger, and curiosity.

----------


## Daishain

On the phone, Karl adds, _"Nova disappearing cannot be coincidence. She is likely looking to find a way to make the discovery of her apparent crimes irrelevant. She doesn't seem the type to just cut and run. A coup seems more likely. I suggest that we seek to quickly confirm who is firmly behind the prince and make use of them to restore order."_

At Rachel's he looks around in hopes of the promised kine but does not comment, on seeing the kindred is brusquely states, _"All right, where was he kept? I should start there."_

----------


## Haval

Rachel will stand in the doorway of her Haven and wait for any car that might look like her delivery. She'll also be on the look out for alternatives if anyone happened to be passing tonight.

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna fell silent and waited for Tony to respond to Karls suggestion.  Hed been Embraced for about five minutes; if he was going to get through a possible coup attempt, he was going to need help.  She was curious if he would recognize this or try to do it all on his own.

----------


## Bennosuke

Tony is silent for a long moment before replying, "*I agree. You think she set you up with the attack last night? And... you had mentioned you were concerned that Nova was responsible for the string of Diablere in the city? While I don't want to jump to any conclusions, I would say things are not looking too good for her right now.*" He takes a deep breath in and out, very human. "*I'd also suspect that your coterie might want to be ready for any possible retaliations, given the situation.*"

----------


## Haval

> At Rachel's he looks around in hopes of the promised kine but does not comment, on seeing the kindred is brusquely states, _"All right, where was he kept? I should start there."_


Rachel looks irritated but will offer an explanation. 'The pizza deliveryman seems to be running late. Normally they're more reliable then this.' She'll jesture to the back of her Haven, 'Zach would have been upstairs.'

----------


## Thundercracker

> Tony is silent for a long moment before replying, "*I agree. You think she set you up with the attack last night? And... you had mentioned you were concerned that Nova was responsible for the string of Diablere in the city? While I don't want to jump to any conclusions, I would say things are not looking too good for her right now.*" He takes a deep breath in and out, very human. "*I'd also suspect that your coterie might want to be ready for any possible retaliations, given the situation.*"


"There is no doubt she set us up," Anna said, "both Murat and Zach said she was the one who told them we would be there, and she also sent us there to meet with a team of her ghouls.  They were supposed to already be in place, but when we got there, only Murat and Zach were there, already hidden and ready to ambush us.  Nova hasn't responded since."

"As for the diablerie, we don't know for certain yet, but she was a prime suspect," Anna said, "this setup came just after someone spotted us near the bay bridge investigating the site of a Final Death, so, on the face of it, it looks like last night was an attempt to keep us from finishing the investigation."  Anna mentioned the two Kindred they had yet to track down and interview. 
*Spoiler*
Show

their names escape me at the moment.


"The evidence of the setup is now with you, Tony," Anna said, "so... please you take care of yourself as well."

----------


## Bennosuke

Tony raises a hand, waving away Anna's intended courtesy. "*There's more I wanted to talk to you about,*" he says, his lips pulled back and his brow lined with a grave expression. He runs his tongue across his teeth and it's clear his fangs are drawn in frustration shifting towards true anger. He continues, "*Tensions are high between all the Covenants... but as I mentioned last night, the Carthians and the Spear are very close to breaking the Masquerade, and things are not helped by our Sheriff going missing! We need to get this under control and we need to do it now, tonight!*"

----------


## Daishain

Karl on the phone states, _"Agreed. But I doubt a few hounds simply running around are going to be able to restore order in a hurry. Do we have any information on specifically why they are behaving this way, beyond opportunity? It would be better in the long run to resolve this through mediation if possible. If not, a show of strength might be necessary, gathering those invested in keeping the peace for that purpose."_

At Rachel's, he nods brusquely and heads up, looking around for any evidence of what happened to the wayward childe. _"I assume you placed mental restrictions on Zach? What were they?"_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Int+investigation, subtract 3 dice if wits would be preferred (9d10)[*3*][*6*][*7*][*4*][*10*][*10*][*5*][*8*][*6*](59)
ten again (9d10)[*3*][*3*][*1*][*6*][*5*][*1*][*4*][*3*][*9*](35)

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna nods at Karl's words and thought about who, aside from Lady Stardust, might be able to broker or mediate a peace between the Spear and the Carthians. 

*Spoiler*
Show

int + politics (3d10)[*4*][*10*][*2*](16)
10 again: (3d10)[*1*][*8*][*6*](15)

----------


## Haval

> _"I assume you placed mental restrictions on Zach? What were they?"_


'To not leave the room until I returned. Sadly the commands are not always reliable unless I'm there to reinforce them. Evidently I should have had him chained up before the sun rose.'

----------


## Bennosuke

"*That's just it,*" Tony says in reply to Karl's question, "*I think it is just seizing on the opportunity, with the belief that there won't be severe repercussions. You've seen what's happening in LA. Kindred all over the country are seizing on the fact that their Prince's are gone. It's like the ****ing Purge.*" He pauses for a moment, tamping down the sudden anxiety in his voice before adding, "*The Carthians and the Spear have been fighting over territory around The Mission for a while now, it's just been a Cold battle, if you understand my meaning. And... I would not be surprised if Nova's position as Sheriff, an even her treasonous behavior, assuming she is guilty is part of it. If her position hasn't emboldened the Rabble.*" 

To Anna's mind, maybe Lady Stardust was their best bet as an unaligned and well liked Kindred. Though no other Kindred comes to Anna's mind as an ideal diplomat, she does have the thought that if violence was the answer, Julian might be a useful ally; he probably was one of the most feared combatants in San Francisco. 

**************************************************  ********

Karl looks around, and there's no evidence of a struggle, no evidence that anything has been tampered with or taken, and nothing bugged or rewired. Rachel's laptop has been left next to the couch where Zach was supposed to spend the night. But further inspection also shows that Rachel's security was not really ideal for keeping the young Kindred locked up. He could have probably easily just let himself out of the apartment once Rachel went to sleep...

Though this would of course meant he would have had to walk out into the sun.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"Have you been in touch with the primogen?" Anna asked, "what is their take on all of this?  I think if we're going to settle things down, we're going to need their help to reign in their respective groups and have the majority agree to make things uncomfortable for anyone who doesn't fall in line."

----------


## Haval

Rachel will watch Karl work, 'If nothing unusual happened while I was asleep I assume someone must have been helping him. Or else Zach chose to walk out of here in daylight.'

----------


## Daishain

_"There doesn't seem to be any sign of anything untoward. At present, if he did not simply overcome the control, it appears it would have been easy enough for him to leave the doors unlocked for ghouls with instructions to carry him off in a box. In the future I suggest covering more angles with your prohibitions."_ The Mekhet looks around, forcing himself to stay focused in spite of his hunger. _"Is there anything in particular that he used last night that you did not? I might be able to get a clear auspex reading from such."_

----------


## Haval

Rachel looks irritated, 'Oh there won't be a next time.' She'll point to the sofa where Zach had been sitting, 'Last time I saw him he was sitting there and using the laptop to do whatever finance people do to make money. I suppose you're welcome to check the browser history but I was watching him work. If it's simply a matter of Zach managing to get his servants to let him out then I apologise for ****ing up. I have to wonder why there is no sign of a forced entry though. Under the circumstances, why should they care about trying to be subtle.'

Rachel is going to make sure she is somewhere where she can watch for the pizza delivery. Presumably they would text her when the order had arrived but she wasn't going to take any chances.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Does Rachel know any other Kindred besides Murat that Zach might be close to and might call in an emergency
Int 3 + Politics 2
(5d10)[*7*][*7*][*1*][*10*][*1*](26)
any 10s
(5d10)[*8*][*5*][*4*][*10*][*4*](31)

----------


## Bennosuke

Tony sighs at Anna's question and scowls. "*Both the Padre and Hutton, blame the other for everything happening,*" he starts, referring to the Primogens of the Spear and Rabble respectively, "*I haven't gotten a word back from The Ordo,*" and he gives Anna a little bit of a glare with this, "*Blackstar has basically offered to declare war on the Spear... no surprise there, and our newest Primogen has been of little help, also not surprisingly. I think he's just internally gloating over seeing this **** show fall into Nicholas' lap. He'll probably side with The Spear, knowing his political affiliations.*" Finishing this monologue, he turns to the group as if inviting them to weigh in on the information he has supplied. 

*********************************************

(OOC: Is Karl not going to use his Auspex here? I assumed that was why he came over in the first place)

----------


## Thundercracker

> Tony sighs at Anna's question and scowls. "*Both the Padre and Hutton, blame the other for everything happening,*" he starts, referring to the Primogens of the Spear and Rabble respectively, "*I haven't gotten a word back from The Ordo,*" and he gives Anna a little bit of a glare with this, "*Blackstar has basically offered to declare war on the Spear... no surprise there, and our newest Primogen has been of little help, also not surprisingly. I think he's just internally gloating over seeing this **** show fall into Nicholas' lap. He'll probably side with The Spear, knowing his political affiliations.*" Finishing this monologue, he turns to the group as if inviting them to weigh in on the information he has supplied. 
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> (OOC: Is Karl not going to use his Auspex here? I assumed that was why he came over in the first place)


The Ordo does not get involved in politics, though I might be able to pull a favor and get one or two individuals to help, Anna said, well have do decide on a plan of action first though. 

I think the best thing we can do is keep it from spiraling to include the whole city.  Not sure how thoughwe could always let the spear and the rabble duke it out and stress that any Masquerade or Tradition breaches will be dealt with harshly. Regardless of which side wins, theyll be weakened compared to where they started, Anna said, that should be of benefit enough to the rest that they should get on board and stay out of it.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*That could be a gamble,*" Tony replies flatly, though he waits a moment to see if Anna or anyone else has anything more to say on the matter.

----------


## Thundercracker

> "*That could be a gamble,*" Tony replies flatly, though he waits a moment to see if Anna or anyone else has anything more to say on the matter.


"Maybe we call that plan B.  The other option would be to call the Padre and Hutton and get them to meet in a neutral location, maybe with Lady Stardust as mediator, and lock them in a room until they reach an agreement," Anna said, "they both must know that a prolonged fight would be bad for both of them..."

----------


## Daishain

On the phone Karl remarks dryly, _"In regards to the Ordo's attempt at political neutrality, I would point out that the chaos here goes beyond politics. It is in their own interest for this city to remain peaceful and for the masquerade to remain intact, and assisting in that doesn't necessarily require picking any one side. I'd suggest reminding them of that."

"As for the primogen, I would suggest that we try to find time to meet with him and lay out the stakes of his lack of help for much the same reasons. If things go too far here tonight a lot more is at stake than who holds the title of prince. My impression of him is he'd rather keep D'agostino on that throne than let Invictus or our society in general fall."

"The idea of letting the two duke it out a bit is indeed risky, but does have some advantages. We try to put ourselves actually in between them without the strength of the prince behind us and things can go really bad. On the other hand make it clear we're both capable of and prepared to hunt down and punish anyone who actually violates the rules, and at worst we'll be ignored until we do exactly that a few times, more ideally they'll self moderate at least a little. It might be worth it if we cannot get them to agree to a meet."

"We'll need to have a strategy in place for when Nova pops up again. We could keep the accusations quiet for now and handle her later, but that among other things risks letting her use that authority as Sherriff against us. Letting all of kindred society know right now of the crimes she's accused of blunts that problem, but its yet another tear in whatever remaining value they place in the prince's authority. Either way carries risk."_

...

At Rachel's home, Karl settles down before the laptop and tries to focus, gritting his teeth as his beast opens up.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Auspex roll (6d10)[*8*][*5*][*2*][*9*][*9*][*9*](42)
ten again (6d10)[*7*][*7*][*10*][*2*][*8*][*3*](37)

----------


## Daishain

Karl wrestles his beast into submission for questioning, relaxing a little as it acquiesces with a little less resistance than he anticipated. As the mists begin to roil he starts asking questions, beginning with, _"How did the childe Zach depart?"_

----------


## Haval

> "*Blackstar has basically offered to declare war on the Spear... no surprise there*


While Rachel is listening in on the call she will only smile broadly at that assessment. 




> "Maybe we call that plan B.  The other option would be to call the Padre and Hutton and get them to meet in a neutral location, maybe with Lady Stardust as mediator, and lock them in a room until they reach an agreement," Anna said, "they both must know that a prolonged fight would be bad for both of them..."


'If you can get the two of them in the same place I would like to be there to watch.' She doesn't otherwise disagree with anything Karl was saying.

*Spoiler*
Show

Nothing more to add and Rachel doesn't have a headset.

----------


## Bennosuke

> Karl wrestles his beast into submission for questioning, relaxing a little as it acquiesces with a little less resistance than he anticipated. As the mists begin to roil he starts asking questions, beginning with, "How did the childe Zach depart?"


There is a tingling in the back of Karl's brainstem, them his vision clouds as his ears are filled with the sound of a low rumbling growl. The Beast shows Karl the image of a filthy brown rat with what looks like an ivory castle chess piece tied to its back. The rat scurries across the floor of Rachel's apartment, moving and stopping in short nervous bursts till it reaches the front door. Placing a pink little paw on the exit, the door swings open on its hinge and the rodent scurries out. 

(OOC: Karl's use of Spirit Touched only allows him to ask questions about a place or object. He would be able to get around this potentially by asking questions such as "How did the last Kindred to use this laptop depart"... rather than specifically asking about Zach. Please keep this in mind as you ask your next 3 questions)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Okay, heres what I think we do, Anna said, we call lady stardust, ask if shed be willing to act as mediator.  If yes, then we send out a message to her and the entire primogen, stating that shes offered to mediate a meeting between Bobby Hutton and Father Cambon at a neutral location.  If not, then we put the word out to the primogen if theyd like to nominate anyone to serve as mediator.  If we cant find a mediator both of them can agree on, or if we cant come to a truce with or without a meeting, then we go with plan B. Urge everyone to uphold the Traditions, protect the Masquerade, and state that anyone who fragrantly violates them will be dealt with appropriately.

What do you think? Anna asked, maybe we put Nova on the group chat as well.  If we dont, people will ask why shes not there, and she just might pop her head up.  We can always remove her if she starts throwing a wrench into the works.

----------


## Haval

> *Anna Wu*
> 
> Okay, heres what I think we do, Anna said, we call lady stardust, ask if shed be willing to act as mediator.  If yes, then we send out a message to her and the entire primogen, stating that shes offered to mediate a meeting between Bobby Hutton and Father Cambon at a neutral location.  If not, then we put the word out to the primogen if theyd like to nominate anyone to serve as mediator.  If we cant find a mediator both of them can agree on, or if we cant come to a truce with or without a meeting, then we go with plan B. Urge everyone to uphold the Traditions, protect the Masquerade, and state that anyone who fragrantly violates them will be dealt with appropriately.
> 
> What do you think? Anna asked, maybe we put Nova on the group chat as well.  If we dont, people will ask why shes not there, and she just might pop her head up.  We can always remove her if she starts throwing a wrench into the works.


'It couldn't hurt. We just have to find out what the Primogens might be willing to settle for.'

----------


## Bennosuke

"*More than a reasonable plan,*" Tony says, nodding his head, a satisfied grin on his face. He puts up a hand before Anna and says, "*I can take care of that. I can even... use my authority to ensure Stardust's help.*" But he frowns at the mention of keeping Nova involved and says, "*I would avoid that. She has not been replying to any of us. If she's still on our side, then she'll declare herself. If not... well, better she doesn't know what we are up to. And if she's dead, we have to consider that whoever or whatever killed her has the capacity to crack her phone.*" He shakes his head and adds, "*I'd prefer you guys get out there now and start trying to figure out where Nova is or what happened to her, and if you can, trying to tamp down some of the violence and Masquerade breaches that are already happening.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Alright, Anna said with a nod, wheres the most likely area for a masquerade breach, where have we been having the most issues? and do we need to keep it quiet that Nova is missing?

----------


## Haval

> *Anna Wu*
> 
> Alright, Anna said with a nod, wheres the most likely area for a masquerade breach, where have we been having the most issues? and do we need to keep it quiet that Nova is missing?


'It would certainly be easier if I could pass on the news to the Circle, but otherwise is there anyone that Nova is known to be close to who might actually talk to us? If she's really dead they might be as in the dark as we are. If we assume that Nova is alive and up to something I suppose it might be interesting to see how well they lie to our faces.'

----------


## Bennosuke

"*I'd start with the Inner Mission,*" Tony replies to Anna's question, "*that's where the majority of the fighting has been. The Iglesia Pentacostal church was set on fire last night; it's a base for The Spear, and there was a drive by at the 1906 hotel later that night. Couple of mortals were wounded but a Carthian named Cesar took a slew of bullets and had to Obfuscate himself to safety.*" 

He shrugs and with an apologetic smile adds, "*Though I'd understand if you wanted to find out about the Octavia Nest fire first. You and Karl have got enough Auspex to start putting things together I assume.*" 

To the question about Nova he replies, "*I'd be careful about who you tell. If she's flipped or dead it makes us look vulnerable, and we don't need to give those taking advantage of the situation more reason to do something real stupid.*" 

Tony shrugs at Rachel's question. "*I assume her Haven in the Dogpatch would be the place to start. She's got a whole coterie there... though I doubt they'll be very forthcoming.*"

----------


## Haval

> "*I'd start with the Inner Mission,*" Tony replies to Anna's question, "*that's where the majority of the fighting has been. The Iglesia Pentacostal church was set on fire last night; it's a base for The Spear, and there was a drive by at the 1906 hotel later that night. Couple of mortals were wounded but a Carthian named Cesar took a slew of bullets and had to Obfuscate himself to safety.*"


'It's not like I've ever tried that hard but me talking to the Spear might cause problems if they know I'm with the Circle. If it comes up I'll have to let the rest of you take the lead.' Rachel will only nod at the suggestion that they keep quiet about Nova. _More secrets._

----------


## Bennosuke

Tony's voice comes over Karl's phone to Rachel, "*I wouldn't worry about it. You are going in acting as a Hound, or at least an assistant to the Hounds. Don't be afraid to take advantage of your authority.*"

----------


## Daishain

Karl focuses again on the auspex, asking more questions of the beast _"Where did the kindred who last used this device go?" "What did that kindred use this device to accomplish?" "What else of significance happened here?"_

On the phone call he states, _"In my estimation, among the assets we should try to have on call tonight is someone skilled in memory manipulation. Quickly sealing the breaches will likely require their services. Might I suggest making it known that the punishment for such violations will include owing boons as payment to those we have on cleanup duty? We may be able to skirt running up a bill ourselves that way."_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"That's a good idea," Anna said, "I know someone who might be able to help..."

She texted Victor to find out if he was okay and if he might be up for a workout.  She turned to Tony.

"Do you think we could enforce transfer of boons to cover up Masquerade breaches?" Anna asked.

----------


## Haval

> Tony's voice comes over Karl's phone to Rachel, "*I wouldn't worry about it. You are going in acting as a Hound, or at least an assistant to the Hounds. Don't be afraid to take advantage of your authority.*"


'I don't have a problem with that, but we'll have to see how seriously the Spear takes that authority.'

To Karl, 'I should be able to help with that as well. We just to find anyone whose witnessed something they shouldn't have.'

----------


## Bennosuke

> Karl focuses again on the auspex, asking more questions of the beast "Where did the kindred who last used this device go?"


In the same foggy hallucination, Karl is shown an image of the crowned rat as it scurries out the front door of Rachel's apartment. As its tiny legs carry it across the small porch and down the few entrance-way steps, the image overall begins to blur, as if the light from the vision were falling deeper and deeper into the depths of an otherwise crystal clear pond. Before the image loses all focus, Karl watches as the brown rat impossibly lifts a manhole overhead, disappearing down into the sewers. 




> "What did that kindred use this device to accomplish?"


Karl's vision shifts so that the screen of the computer takes over his entire vision. The impossible fuzzy whiteness becomes crowded with a series of nonsensically arranged letters and numbers that shift and move at blinding speed. They move up and down and left and right, re-arranging themselves like the squares of a rubic's cube, until the form a giant long and rectangular plane ticket. It's a one way ticket from SFO to Portland Oregon. Just as the letters and numbers finish arranging themselves to take this shape, a pixelated cartoon sprite of a rat scurries across the screen and eats the ticket. 




> What else of significance happened here?"


Karl is greeted with only blackness. 

(OOC: I think that was sufficient) 

Tony shrugs at the suggestion and says without enthusiasm, "*I suppose that wouldn't hurt. Do you have someone in mind?*" He partly directs this at Anna as he sees her pull out her phone.

Victor's reply comes rather quickly. It reads, "_I could help with that, especially if it buys me a bunch of favors ;)_" 




> "Do you think we could enforce transfer of boons to cover up Masquerade breaches?" Anna asked.


Tony nods his head in the affirmative. "*Lady Stardust would be a perfect asset for all of that. As Harpy, that's the sort of message that Stardust should be sending anyways, and they are generally in charge of keeping track of major boons owed between the Elders,*" Tony replies with a self-satisfied grin.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Yeah, I have someone, long as we can enforce payment from the offenders to him, Anna said as she replied to Victor.

Yes.  Get equipped, it could get messy.  Will advise on where to meet, Anna replied to Victor.

She spoke loudly so Karl could hear clearly over the phone. 

Okay, so where do we think the most serious Masquerade risks are?  We should probably head there first while Tony coordinates with Lady Stardust and tries to arrange a meeting, and makes sure shes ok to manage the boons, Anna said.

She also sent a message to Julian: hi.  Are you busy tonight?

----------


## Daishain

At Rachel's, Karl shakes his head free of the clouds. _"Looks like he had more willpower than you thought. Walked out the door and dived into the sewers. Used the computer to book a plane ticket to Portland first. Couldn't get the flight number but he's probably hidden himself over the day and hoping to take off sometime tonight."_

He stands a little shakily, wondering where that delivery guy was. _"On any other night, I'd suggest chasing him down in the sewers, probably left a trail there, but tonight we have lots of other matters to handle."_

...

On the phone he adds, _"We'll want to monitor the local police, be ready to respond to any calls made to them."

"One other thing, the childe Zach appears to have hidden himself in the sewers over the day and has booked a flight to Portland. He's not our top priority tonight, but if we can spare a few ghouls, it should be easy enough to have a team intercept him at SFO."_

----------


## Haval

Rachel looks notably angry. 'Given the opportunity I'd be happy to go to Portland and drag him back myself.' The mention of the sewer was interesting though. 'I wouldn't put it past Zach to take to the sewers himself but I wonder if he had help. I had a run in with a Nosferatu recently in my hunting ground and I wouldn't put it past him to hold a grudge.'

----------


## Bennosuke

Victor's reply comes hastily. "_Then I am at your service I guess._" He doesn't ask for directions in regards to where and when he should meet Anna, though Anna can imagine the Ventrue desperately awaiting further information. 

Julian's message doesn't come till about fifteen minutes later. It reads, "_Always._", followed by, "_Especially tonight. What's up?_" 




> On the phone he adds, "We'll want to monitor the local police, be ready to respond to any calls made to them."


Tony nods his head but there is a certain pensive anxiety on his face. "*Gorman and his cronies had the cops under their thumbs. We've been working to pick up some of their dirty officers, but I won't be of much help there.*" Of course, Tony didn't know about Anna's resources. 

At Karl's mention of the escaped Zach, The Prince's childe grins with knowing satisfaction. He replies, "*Now that we can help with. Our covenant holds the Airport, and we have Ghouls patrolling 24/7.*" This information is familiar enough to Karl, who had interacted with some of those sentinels when he and Gabe had gone to pick up his grandson. However, Tony's grin fades slightly as he adds, "*Though if Zach is strong in the ability to hide... it is possible he will have gotten by them. We should also consider the fact that he might be young enough to survive the sun and already got to the airport. He might already be in Portland for all we know. I haven't heard anything from the team at the airport. But I'll reach out to them and make sure everyone is on high alert.*"

----------


## Haval

'How about at the other end? Do you happen to know anyone in Portland who might be able to keep an eye on Zach if he manages to land?' Rachel had never been to Portland but presumed that the Invictus had that kind of reach. 'Otherwise I would be happy to go up there myself as soon as you have no other use for me.'

----------


## Thundercracker

> 'How about at the other end? Do you happen to know anyone in Portland who might be able to keep an eye on Zach if he manages to land?' Rachel had never been to Portland but presumed that the Invictus had that kind of reach. 'Otherwise I would be happy to go up there myself as soon as you have no other use for me.'


"Didn't Aisling head to Portland?  That would be ironic," Anna asked.

"We have some contacts with the police, and will ask them to keep an eye out, no worries there," Anna said. 

She replied to Julian: "_A lot is up.  Might be a high-level meeting happening, it could be a good idea to show support for the Prince, all things considered...and you never know, there might be a chance for a workout.  Interested?_" 

Anna was alluding to the decapitation of Frank Beato at the showdown against Gorman, where Julian had killed one of D'Agnostino's closest allies.

----------


## Haval

Rachel cheers up a bit at the idea. 'I would love to see his face in that case. I wonder if Aisling remembers how to use her phone.'

----------


## Bennosuke

Julian's reply comes later as well; it reads, "_Uh, I'm not necessarily in favor of showing any political favorites._" But it is followed by another that reads, "_What is it you need help with Anna?_" Maybe he did not get the reference...

Tony listens to the group chat a bit and says crossing his arms over his chest, "*Anything else you want to discuss now? I think it's best we get moving on this **** now.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

> Julian's reply comes later as well; it reads, "_Uh, I'm not necessarily in favor of showing any political favorites._" But it is followed by another that reads, "_What is it you need help with Anna?_" Maybe he did not get the reference...
> 
> Tony listens to the group chat a bit and says crossing his arms over his chest, "*Anything else you want to discuss now? I think it's best we get moving on this **** now.*"


Julian: 
You could consider it personal, to alleviate any grudge he might hold for what happened to Frank.  Obviously Ordo biz takes precedence, but if you were interested, there may be a high level meeting brokered by the Princes progeny and mediated by Lady Stardust, between the Spear and the Rabble happening.  Considering whats going on right now, it might get volatile.

Anna tries to think through and figure out which of the emergencies are most critical for the Ordo and for the city as a whole:

*Spoiler*
Show

int + politics(3d10)[*1*][*7*][*10*](18)
10 again: (3d10)[*2*][*1*][*9*](12)

----------


## Bennosuke

Julian's reply comes back much quicker this time. "_Depends on when and where. The nest was attacked last night, and it is my responsibility to protect our Covenant,_" his first text reads. This makes sense; Julian was the Sworn of the Axe after all. This is followed by, "*But I'll help if I can.*" 

In Anna's mind, dealing with the most recent fighting and potential Masquerade breaches was likely the most pressing, though if they could also help broker negotiations between the Covenants that was likely going to help long term. Zach getting away was of personal consequences, but big picture, was unlikely to immediately affect anything.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Julian's reply comes back much quicker this time. "_Depends on when and where. The nest was attacked last night, and it is my responsibility to protect our Covenant,_" his first text reads. This makes sense; Julian was the Sworn of the Axe after all. This is followed by, "*But I'll help if I can.*" 
> 
> In Anna's mind, dealing with the most recent fighting and potential Masquerade breaches was likely the most pressing, though if they could also help broker negotiations between the Covenants that was likely going to help long term. Zach getting away was of personal consequences, but big picture, was unlikely to immediately affect anything.


Alright, lets get moving, Anna said, Wheres the nearest likely masquerade breach?  Might as well start with the closest.

----------


## Haval

> Alright, lets get moving, Anna said, Wheres the nearest likely masquerade breach?  Might as well start with the closest.


'Or perhaps the masquerade breach with the most potential witnesses. Assuming they aren't one and the same.'

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Again, I'd start with the Inner Mission,*" Tony says flatly, adding with speed, "*Maybe the 1906 Hotel.*"

(OOC: See post 1304)

----------


## Thundercracker

> "*Again, I'd start with the Inner Mission,*" Tony says flatly, adding with speed, "*Maybe the 1906 Hotel.*"
> 
> (OOC: See post 1304)


Alright, lets go, Anna said.

She texted Victor to meet them a few blocks away from the hotel.

Keep us informed about the meeting with the Primogen, she added, and Ill pulse you once the Inner Mission situation is resolved, one way or the other.

----------


## Haval

> Alright, lets go, Anna said.


'I did promise Karl a meal first. Although if this delivery driver doesn't get here soon I might have to go visit them at home.'

----------


## Bennosuke

Gabe follows Anna out of the mansion. Once they are well out of earshot, he says, "*Do we need to get anything first? Weapons... anything?*" 

*************************************************

It's almost immediately after Rachel hangs up the phone that the doorbell rings for the pizza guy. Assuming they open the door, they are greeted by an annoyed looking man in a Peppe's Pizza uniform, holding a grease stained box away from himself as if it smelled like feces. He was covered in muscle and tattoos, and it seemed hard to believe he ever ate anything from Pepes, though maybe he was using to the money to fund his gym habit. "*Sorry I'm late,*" he says in a disdainful tone that implies he couldn't care less. 

(OOC: Going to keep this rolls light. To keep things moving, why don't we keep the feeding scene running at the same time as the other, so that Karl and Rachel can meet up with Anna, Gabe, and Victor... assuming that's the plan???)

----------


## Haval

> "*Sorry I'm late,*" he says in a disdainful tone that implies he couldn't care less.


The way things were going tonight Rachel was happy that the man had bothered to show up at all. 'No problem. Traffic was it?' She'll smile at the man and back away from the front door to encourage him to follow her inside. 'Could you bring that inside? I've got a tip for you upstairs.'  If the prospect of money wasn't enough there was always Dominate, but she'll hold off unless he seemed reluctant to come inside.

After Karl had fed Rachel will accompany him to meet up with Anna.

----------


## Bennosuke

Ignoring Gabe's question, Anna drives down to the Mission parking a few blocks away from the 1906 Hotel. Even though the sun has only been down for a little over an hour, the streets in this area are now rather heavily run with the strange, the homeless and the deranged. While the Mission was an up and coming neighborhood overall, there were still parts that were very bad and very poor. The streets reeked of, and were filled with trash. The sky was filled with neon lights advertising in Spanish as often as in English. 

Gabe follows Anna toward their appointed place of meeting. Victor can be smelled before you see him, the stench of Polo Blue cologne both cutting through the aroma of garbage and poorly blending with it. As requested, Victor is standing outside of the coffee shop that Anna named. His dark brown hair is slicked back and he's wearing a very familiar **** eating grin. He's wearing dark grey suit that's way too trim, and he's tapping a carton of cigarettes, though he's probably too chicken **** to light one. 

Victor catches Anna's eye and with a grin says, "*How bad was traffic, I've been waiting at least fifteen minutes for you!*" He nods to Gabe and says, "*Oh ****, you turned him?*" 

Gabe scowls at this, but knows better than to bear his fangs. 

(OOC: Not sure if you we want to bring in Karl and Rachel, since they technically get caught up in feeding first???)

**************************************************  *************

To Rachel's question about traffic, he simply shrugs, but doesn't bother to say anything. But at the invitation to come inside he raises an inquisitive eyebrow. He takes a moment to study Rachel's face, then Karl's maybe trying to measure how much of a threat the two gaunt figures are. He runs his tongue over his teeth, then after making his decision, pushes the pizza box into Karl's hands and says, "*Sure,*" stepping inside, between the two predators and the door, making no attempt to move any further, nor let either close the door behind him.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna sent messages to Celestine and her cousin that she would be busy, but would stop by if she could.  

"You can use my glock if you don't have one," Anna replied to Gabe before they arrived, "we'll see if we can pick up another one somewhere tonight.  There's an assault rifle in the trunk but we can't just walk around with that." 

Anna will give her pistol to Gabe if he doesn't have one.
"I hope you still have your vest," she added. 

She grabbed her sword as they exited the car, then sent Julian a text, "_I'm investigating the 1906 hotel, let me know if we get a lead on who attacked the Nest, I can join if needed._"

Anna showed no emotion at Victor's rudeness. 
"Not me, Karl," Anna said, "Gabe has been presented to the Prince, so he's now a neonate like the rest of us." 

She put her phone away and looked at her fellow Ordo member. 
"Tony has guaranteed transfer of boons to you from whoever you need to cover up Masquerade breaches for," Anna said, "this could be a good night for you, aren't you glad I put your name forward?" 
She smirked.  She needed to fill Victor in. 

"Here's the story.  The Spear and Carthians have been fighting over this patch for a while now.  Last night, the Iglesia Pentacostal church was set on fire, then there was a drive by at the 1906 hotel.  At the drive by, a Carthian named Cesar took a bunch of bullets and had to use obfuscate to get away.  Our job is to find out if there are any Masquerade breaches and cover them up.  Tony, that's D'agnostino's progeny, is trying to arrange a truce between the Carthians and Spear, but until that happens, if it happens, it could get dangerous around here, that's why we're going in with numbers.  Karl and Rachel, I don't think you've met her, are on their way, and Julian can back us up too, but only if we're totally screwed because he's looking into what happened at the Nest." 

She tried to think if she missed anything.

"Oh, don't trust Nova," she said, "in fact, I'd advise you to stay the hell away from her for the time being.  Any questions?"

----------


## Haval

The man being suspicious was all very well but it would do him no good.  They didn't really have the time to draw this out tonight of all nights. Once he was inside Rachel will make eye contact. 'Now, would you mind closing the door.'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Dominate roll
Intelligence 3 + Expression 3 + Dominate 2
vs. Resolve + Blood Potency

(8d10)[*8*][*7*][*2*][*1*][*5*][*9*][*10*][*8*](50)
Any 10s
(8d10)[*9*][*7*][*6*][*7*][*2*][*2*][*8*][*4*](45)

----------


## Daishain

Karl glances inside the box and hands it over to Rachel, trying to deflect the delivery man's attention away from himself as he looks for an opening, _"Looks like they messed it up."
_
Later, Karl drives up to the hotel, quickly getting out and checking his own pistol. _"Everyone up to speed?"_

----------


## Bennosuke

Anna receives no reply from her aunt; her text hanging below a prior and very similar message to which Celestine had replied, "Anna, don't forget about your family dear. I am sure you are busy, but you do have your responsibilities. You promised!" The text switches to read, but still Anna gets no reply. 

Anna's cousin replies with a thumbs up emoji. 

Gabe waves off the pistol, pointing to a holster strap just visible under the left lapel of his jacket. His eyes go wide as Anna removes her sword from the trunk of the car, and says, "*Whoa, you gonna hide that or something?*" 

Julian replies, "_Yeah, will let you know._" 




> Anna showed no emotion at Victor's rudeness.
> "Not me, Karl," Anna said, "Gabe has been presented to the Prince, so he's now a neonate like the rest of us."
> 
> She put her phone away and looked at her fellow Ordo member.
> "Tony has guaranteed transfer of boons to you from whoever you need to cover up Masquerade breaches for," Anna said, "this could be a good night for you, aren't you glad I put your name forward?"
> She smirked. She needed to fill Victor in.
> 
> "Here's the story. The Spear and Carthians have been fighting over this patch for a while now. Last night, the Iglesia Pentacostal church was set on fire, then there was a drive by at the 1906 hotel. At the drive by, a Carthian named Cesar took a bunch of bullets and had to use obfuscate to get away. Our job is to find out if there are any Masquerade breaches and cover them up. Tony, that's D'agnostino's progeny, is trying to arrange a truce between the Carthians and Spear, but until that happens, if it happens, it could get dangerous around here, that's why we're going in with numbers. Karl and Rachel, I don't think you've met her, are on their way, and Julian can back us up too, but only if we're totally screwed because he's looking into what happened at the Nest."
> 
> ...


Anna's remark does not help remove Victor's smug grin. "*Wow, Karl's a pappa,*" he says with a chuckle. Ignoring Gabe's scowl, he says, "*Well, welcome to the club. Never a dull night, if you know what I mean.*" He rolls his eyes jovially, before turning to Anna and letting her get down to business. Gabe says nothing and continues to scowl. 

Victor nods his head when she mentions it being a good night and about the boons, but he doesn't say anything more. He listens intently as Anna fills him in, interrupting to say, "*Hey, I know who Tony is!*" and at the end, "*Well it looks like it's gonna be a busy night indeed.*"

When Karl and Rachel arrive, Victor replies, "*Yeah, I guess so. So uh, we going into the hotel then?*" 

**************************************************  **********

(OOC: No successes so that's an exceptional. ) 

The man's eyes glaze over immediately, and he closes the door behind him without thinking, stepping into the apartment with a mindless "sure". The moment the door shuts behind him a puzzled expression comes over his face, though it's clear he doesn't know why he is confused.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Gabe: "No, tonight I'm a cosplayer," Anna said as she strapped on her sword, "plus I want any Kindred we encounter tonight to know we mean business." 

Victor: 
"Gabe's been a ghoul since before I was Embraced," Anna replied to Victor, "he knows the ins and outs." 

As Victor asks if they're going to the hotel, Anna jumps in.

"Does anyone have Cesar's number, or know anyone who does?" she asked, "we should probably frame this as a service by the city to cover up potential Masquerade breaches, so nobody gets the wrong idea."

If someone has his number, Anna suggests calling on the way, otherwise, she leads the way to the hotel, and keeps her eyes open for sentries.

----------


## Haval

> Karl glances inside the box and hands it over to Rachel, trying to deflect the delivery man's attention away from himself as he looks for an opening, _"Looks like they messed it up."_[/COLOR]


'Yes. I assume he's not been doing this very long. He can take it with him when you've finished.' To the deliveryman, 'Come further in. And try to relax.' She'll beckon the man forward so that he was between her and Karl. 'You know, you look like you've been working too hard. Perhaps you should sit down and rest for a bit.' There was an old table and a few chairs at the back of the room.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Just going to manouvre the man into a position where Karl can feed on him


--------------------------------------------

At the meeting point Rachel will nod at Victor as someone who was an acquaintance but not someone she knew well.  At the sight of Karl's gun, 'Are you expecting to need that? I would pick one up but I've had no reason to need it so far.'

She will look into seeing if she could contact someone who might have Cesar's number. Rachel had no reason to associate with the Carthians much but there was also the chance that she knew someone who did.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Let me know if this isn't appropriate
Manipulation 3 + Persuasion 3
(6d10)[*7*][*3*][*2*][*5*][*9*][*6*](32)
Any 10s
(6d10)[*2*][*7*][*8*][*1*][*9*][*5*](32)

----------


## Bennosuke

No one has Cesar's number, but a quick message to Lady Stardust solves that problem very quickly. 

(OOC: I'll leave it up to the player's to decide who obtained the number and who's messaging Cesar. Remember though, since you don't have his number, he doesn't have yours and has no reason to trust you or help specifically)

**************************************************  *********

The delivery man nods his head mechanically, and mutters, "*Yeah, sure.*" He shuffles into the apartment, following Rachel without any sense of concern or realization, sitting down on the couch as instructed.

If no one does anything, he will look up at Rachel, and with a befuddled and childish curiosity asks, "*Now what?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Anna thanks Lady Stardust, then sends a message to Cesar: Hi Cesar, this is Anna, of  the Princes Hounds.  I got your number from Lady Stardust.  Hope you are safe.  We are covering up potential Masquerade breaches from last night.  Were there any witnesses to anything that would qualify?

----------


## Bennosuke

It takes a moment before the three dots pop up in the Pulse app showing Cesar is replying. They disappear for a moment, assumedly as he deleted whatever he was typing. Then they reappear. His reply when it eventually comes, reads, "_Hello Anna of The Prince's Hounds. Why yes! There were a number of mortals who watched me get shot to ****! A whole **** ton of them!_"

----------


## Thundercracker

> It takes a moment before the three dots pop up in the Pulse app showing Cesar is replying. They disappear for a moment, assumedly as he deleted whatever he was typing. Then they reappear. His reply when it eventually comes, reads, "_Hello Anna of The Prince's Hounds. Why yes! There were a number of mortals who watched me get shot to ****! A whole **** ton of them!_"


Where, exactly?  We are going to try and cover up enough who saw you vanish so it doesnt become an issue.  Anything you can remember will help, Anna texted back, also, do you know who attacked you in front of a bunch of kine? Let me know if its easier to call..

----------


## Bennosuke

There is another long pause before Cesar replies. Each message is clipped, maybe even guarded. "_In front of the hotel!_" "_Was a black Toyota._" "_Didn't see their faces. Too busy trying not to get dusted._" "_Sorry._" "_Go ask the Spear. Sure they know who did it!_"

----------


## Haval

Rachel will stand close enough that she can read the messages on Anna's phone. 'What a mess. I'm surprised it isn't already on the news. Would you rather go annoy the Spear or should we go and see the hotel staff first? What are the chances that we can find out the licence plate on the Toyota.'

----------


## Thundercracker

> Rachel will stand close enough that she can read the messages on Anna's phone. 'What a mess. I'm surprised it isn't already on the news. Would you rather go annoy the Spear or should we go and see the hotel staff first? What are the chances that we can find out the licence plate on the Toyota.'


Well go to the hotel first, check if theres any police cordon or anything, Anna said, if theres nothing, someone may have already covered it up.  We should also check for security cameras.

----------


## Daishain

Karl quickly circles around the couch and approaches from behind, he's largely out of patience with this, but he does have the presence of mind to pull a handkerchief out and place it to avoid any spilled blood on his host's furniture. Soon enough his teeth are in the man's neck, and he's finally sating that thirst. After, he pulls the woozy delivery man to his feet, practically shoving him out the door and then back into his vehicle.

...

Later, Karl listens to the others speaking, _"I suggest we split up a bit. I should be able to question people, and if the cops are there negotiate with them. I've maintained a pretty good relationship with the force, and a badge helps a lot, even if it says I'm a private eye rather than law enforcement. Anna, do you think you can go ahead and slip into whatever building has the most well placed security cameras? Your skill with obfuscation should be up to it."

"We'll want to focus on anyone especially disturbed, get them calm, and if they've actually seen something they shouldn't, sequestered and wiped. "_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Taking 4 BP

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

To find the cameras and recordings, right? Sounds good to me, where should we meet? Anna said.
She replied to Cesar: ok, anything else we should know?
Once a meeting place was set, she set her phone to silent and slipped into an alley to vanish and then moved off to scout out the camera locations and security office.

----------


## Haval

'I suppose I could talk to the hotel staff and see who might have been at work when it happened.'

----------


## Bennosuke

The man stiffens only a little at the introduction of Karl's teeth. Relying on The Kiss, Karl is able to induce a stage of sedated bliss, rather than shock, at the subtle assault. The man's blood is thick, his heartbeat strong, the vital essence flavored with the man's hatred, and ignorance, and many many disappointments. Karl can almost taste the abuse he suffered as a child, and the insecurities that it cut into his soul. Karl drinks and drinks, more than he would normally, knowing that the man can probably take it. 

When he is done, he closes the wounds. The delivery man slumps over, his eyes fluttering, his heart audibly racing. There's a thin film of sweat on the man's leathery skin, and he smells a little of stress and under-arm. He doesn't look like he needs to go to the hospital, but he does look like he might vomit. In a dazed confusion, he makes no attempt to get up, instead just seeming to focus on his own breathing. 

(OOC: Karl is up to 8/10... 4 lethal damage delivered. Swooned condition applied) 

**************************************************  *******

There are no immediately visible police officers at the hotel. But the front door, which was apparently some type of glass, has clearly been completely chattered, and replaced with particle board. There are signs of prior police investigation, such as ripped yellow police tape hanging from either side of the hotel entrance. Lights are on in the hotel, but things seem quiet around the hotel, and though many people seem to rubberneck, a lot of the pedestrians also seem to be giving the hotel a wide berth. 

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Pre-emptively, checking security cameras will be Wits + Larceny +2. 

Getting the story from the hotel staff Presence/Manipulation + Socialize +1

----------


## Haval

Rachel will lean over and assess the man's condition. 'You don't look well. Perhaps you should go home?' She will hand the man the pizza. 'You never met us. Now get out.'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


I think I can use the first level of Dominate to mess with his memory  





-------------------------

Rachel will go looking for anyone who looked like they were working here. Perhaps there was someone out on a smoke break. She will make an effort to appear human.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Using blush of life

----------


## Bennosuke

Following Rachel's command, the delivery man rises to his feet. As he does, the color drains from his face and for a moment it looks like he might pass out or fall over. But he gives Rachel a confused look when she says, "*You never met us.*" However, he obeys her order to leave. As he moves towards the door on shaking legs, he says, "*What... what happened to me?*"

(OOC: Rachel cannot mess with people's memories till she has Dominate 4. The lying mind is specifically the discipline that allows you to alter a character's memories)

----------


## Daishain

Karl glances at him, _"You felt faint and had to sit down, I'm not a doctor but it looks like low blood sugar to me. Just take it easy and eat up, maybe take the rest of the night off."_

As soon as his meal left, Karl checks himself and the furniture to ensure there was no mess, then nods to Rachel, _"I thank you for that. Last night took a great deal out of me. Shall we?"_

...

At the scene, Karl is quick to assess the layout, where the vehicle must have come from, and the most likely positioning of anything, or anyone, that saw something important.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

wits+larceny+2 (5d10)[*5*][*8*][*8*][*5*][*7*](33)
ten again (5d10)[*4*][*6*][*8*][*7*][*7*](32)

----------


## Haval

Rachel will ignore the man unless he shows any sign of wanting to stick around. After the man leaves she'll respond to Karl. 'I admit it's less fun to do it like this, but it's nice to have the option.'

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Oh*" the delivery man says in reply to Karl. Still confused he adds, "*Sure, but I'm not diabetic.*" He says it more perplexed than anything else, not even bothering to make contact with either Karl or Rachel. Without saying anything else, he locks eyes with the door, and begins to cautiously make his way out. He mumbles to himself something like, "*Gotta get going,*" as he steps out the exit, not even bothering to close the door behind him on his way to his car. 

********************************************

The group of vampires make their way into the hotel. Anna and Karl split up, looking for security cameras that might be useful, while Rachel makes her way to the front desk to start asking around. Victor sticks to Anna, and his presence and constant snide remarks seem to distract Anna. Though she spends about an hour looking or security cameras, other than the one over the door facing into the hotel, she really isn't able to find anything...

Gabe sticks with Karl and the two are a little more successful. Despite how old the hotel is, it seems they have done a pretty darn good job of blending their security cameras in with the architecture an design of the building. Despite the location, this was an older building, and a hotel that at least had once catered to a rather wealthy clientele. The floors of the lobby are a beige marble, and the ceilings are high and arched, made from the same redwood panels as the wall, and the interior has the feeling of a late 19th century New York City establishment. Everything feels very old-world classy. The lights are kept low. And the place is nearly abandoned, perhaps due to the recent shooting. 

They locate one camera hidden in the fixture of an overhead fan; pointed toward the entrance. They find another peaking up from the canopy of a potted fiddle-back plant near the wall, this one also pointed at the entrance. They locate others that would be less useful; one in another fan, but pointed to the front desk, and one pointed at the elevators, which are down the hall from the entrance, past the concierge desk.

After waiting around a few minutes outside the building Rachel locks eyes with one of the employees, out for a smoking break. The young woman looks tired if not outright exhausted, dressed in an expensive looking black hotel uniform. Her dark skin is prematurely lined with anxiety, though she tries to put on a friendly smile as the vampire approaches. Rachel can tell almost immediately that she was here the night prior when the shooting happened. She admits to it the moment Rachel asks, requiring little prompting, and goes into the whole story of the drive-by, but two pieces of information stick out in Rachel's mind. The hotel employee (her name tag reads Shyanne) tells Rachel how she got a glance of the gunman, a Hispanic man in a beanie and a second hand army jacket. She says he looked more like he was dressed more like he was going to a rally to save the trees, than for gang-warfare. However, she adds hesitantly, "*The weirdest thing was... and I swear I'm telling the truth, there was no one driving the car. Like, no one in the driver's seat.*" The description of the gunman does not ring any particular bell, though perhaps it would be useful.

----------


## Thundercracker

Wow, thanks guys, I completely missed all of those cameras, Anna said to Karl and Gabe, should we try to get the tapes and review them, or just try to destroy everything from last night?

----------


## Bennosuke

Gabe speaks up here, "*Uh, are we just supposed to cover up any Masquerade breeches, or are we also supposed to figure out who's doing all of this so that we can stop more of it from happening? The video tape might be useful if that's the case... but of course we would also have to find a way to get a hold of it.*"

----------


## Haval

Rachel doesn't explain who she is or what she's doing here but it was easy enough to pose as an curious local. 'Wasn't a Tesla was it? Maybe it was just one of those sort of cars.' Rachel had her own thoughts on why a driver might look invisible. 'You see what happened to the man they shot? Was he ok?'

----------


## Daishain

_"The former I think, we might not get enough of a confirmation otherwise to positively ID those responsible to the council."_ Karl looks around for prying eyes that might be an issue for that task.

----------


## Bennosuke

> Rachel doesn't explain who she is or what she's doing here but it was easy enough to pose as an curious local. 'Wasn't a Tesla was it? Maybe it was just one of those sort of cars.' Rachel had her own thoughts on why a driver might look invisible. 'You see what happened to the man they shot? Was he ok?'


"*Oh,*" the woman says with wide eyes, her hand suddenly trembling as she struggles to steady it to her mouth. She pulls on it for a moment and exhales, her nerves slightly calmed by the act and says, "*I heard someone supposedly got shot, but I didn't see anything. I heard shots and... well I threw myself to the ground. Thank god. Didn't see anything else.*" She pauses a moment to brush a strand of curls from her face. "*Not sure how long I had my head buried,*" she adds, "*but I never saw the guy. Wasn't even any blood the police could find. Whole thing was strange as ****.*" She takes one last puff of the cigarette, taking it down to the filter, before dropping it to the pavement and crushing it out with her shoe. "*Anyway, I gotta go back inside... not even supposed to get cigarette breaks,*" she says to Rachel, almost apologetically, before turning to head back into the hotel.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Gabe speaks up here, "*Uh, are we just supposed to cover up any Masquerade breeches, or are we also supposed to figure out who's doing all of this so that we can stop more of it from happening? The video tape might be useful if that's the case... but of course we would also have to find a way to get a hold of it.*"


We need to get ahold of the tapes anyway, because reviewing them might show us mortals who are potential breaches, Anna said, and knowing who was involved if we can is important because we need to know who to enforce boon transfer from.

----------


## Haval

'Perhaps I heard wrong then. Sounds like good news to me.' Rachel will go and find the others.

'Met a witness who gave me a description of the gunman. Said she was too busy keeping her head down to see Cesar, but could have sworn that the getaway driver was invisible. Now why would anyone go to the trouble of obfuscating themselves when the actual gunman didn't bother?"

----------


## Bennosuke

Gabe nods his head at Anna's comment and says, "*Well... erm, how do you guys wanna do that?*"

Unsure if Rachel's question is rhetorical, he hesitantly answers, "*Because the driver was a vampire, and the gunman was a ghoul, and most Kindred are less worried about what happens to their Ghouls.*" He emphasizes most, in a way that is maybe supposed to imply to Karl that he was not referring to his Sire and former master...

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods at Gabe's assessment, though offers another explanation. _"Makes sense. Gunman could also have simply lacked that particular talent and for one or another reason the pair didn't hold off long enough to fix the problem. We'll know more for sure when we identify at least the one."_

In regards to the question of how to get the footage, "I doubt there is very much physical security between us and wherever those cameras are connected to, should be able to simply slip inside while invisible, and hope they don't have a complicated computer setup."

----------


## Haval

> Unsure if Rachel's question is rhetorical, he hesitantly answers, "*Because the driver was a vampire, and the gunman was a ghoul, and most Kindred are less worried about what happens to their Ghouls.*" He emphasizes most, in a way that is maybe supposed to imply to Karl that he was not referring to his Sire and former master...


Rachel shrugged, 'You would think though that if you really wanted to hurt someone you wouldn't neccessarily entrust your ghoul to do it. Perhaps the driver can shoot as well as I can?'




> In regards to the question of how to get the footage, "I doubt there is very much physical security between us and wherever those cameras are connected to, should be able to simply slip inside while invisible, and hope they don't have a complicated computer setup."


'If it is complicated I can always force someone to tell me how it works. I take it no one here is especially good with computers?'

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

"Let's see if we can find a security room where the tapes would be.  At the least there would be someone there who can tell us, and we have two who can dominate; we should be able to get the information we need," Anna said.

----------


## Bennosuke

Gabe shrugs at both remarks. 

Victor gets a little twitchy as the group discusses searching for the security room. "*You want me to go over there,*" he says, pointing to the front desk where a portly bald concierge in uniform sits, "*and command him to let us into the security room? Will take like five seconds. Then we don't have to waste time looking for it, or worry about getting caught snooping around.*" He eyes Anna specifically, while awaiting a reply.

----------


## Haval

> Gabe shrugs at both remarks. 
> 
> Victor gets a little twitchy as the group discusses searching for the security room. "*You want me to go over there,*" he says, pointing to the front desk where a portly bald concierge in uniform sits, "*and command him to let us into the security room? Will take like five seconds. Then we don't have to waste time looking for it, or worry about getting caught snooping around.*" He eyes Anna specifically, while awaiting a reply.


'It couldn't hurt. How are you with making them forget afterwards?' Rachel asks with professional curiousity.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Gabe shrugs at both remarks. 
> 
> Victor gets a little twitchy as the group discusses searching for the security room. "*You want me to go over there,*" he says, pointing to the front desk where a portly bald concierge in uniform sits, "*and command him to let us into the security room? Will take like five seconds. Then we don't have to waste time looking for it, or worry about getting caught snooping around.*" He eyes Anna specifically, while awaiting a reply.


Im okay if youre okay, Anna said, the sooner we can review those tapes, the better.

----------


## Bennosuke

Victor raises an eyebrow at Rachel's question and says almost disdainfully, "*That's why Anna wanted me to come.*"

With Anna's approval he says, "*Great,*" before turning and sauntering over to the man at the front desk. From across the lobby, you can hear him say, "*Hey there... Frances, I need you to help me with something,*"...

A few moments later, Victor returns to the group followed by the squat concierge. "*Everyone, this is Frances. He's going to take us to the security room now, right Frances,*" Victor says, patting the man on the shoulder. 

The man named Frances, replies in a thick Filipino accent, "*Oh, yes. Um, follow me,*" his voice dreamy and distant, his eyes glassy. He takes the group through the lobby, past the elevators and a luxurious lounge/bar area, to a narrow and not well lit hallway where a sign reads "Employees Only". Down the hallway, and around a few turns (_thank god for Frances_), Frances stops at a door. Pointing to the white sign on the door, he says flatly, "*This is the security office.*"

----------


## Haval

Rachel ignores Victor's implication. 'Thank you Frances. And could you show us how it works?' She will also check to see if the door was actually unlocked.

----------


## Daishain

Karl accompanies the enchanted man into the security office, eyes on the lookout for anyone that might see the strange group. _"Have the police asked for a copy of the footage from the shooting?"_

----------


## Thundercracker

> Victor raises an eyebrow at Rachel's question and says almost disdainfully, "*That's why Anna wanted me to come.*"
> 
> With Anna's approval he says, "*Great,*" before turning and sauntering over to the man at the front desk. From across the lobby, you can hear him say, "*Hey there... Frances, I need you to help me with something,*"...
> 
> A few moments later, Victor returns to the group followed by the squat concierge. "*Everyone, this is Frances. He's going to take us to the security room now, right Frances,*" Victor says, patting the man on the shoulder. 
> 
> The man named Frances, replies in a thick Filipino accent, "*Oh, yes. Um, follow me,*" his voice dreamy and distant, his eyes glassy. He takes the group through the lobby, past the elevators and a luxurious lounge/bar area, to a narrow and not well lit hallway where a sign reads "Employees Only". Down the hallway, and around a few turns (_thank god for Frances_), Frances stops at a door. Pointing to the white sign on the door, he says flatly, "*This is the security office.*"


"I keep forgetting how awesome that is," Anna muttered, just loud enough for Victor to hear.

----------


## Bennosuke

Victor grins at Anna's comment but doesn't say anything as he approaches the group.

Outside of the security office, Frances stands with a look of confusion at the others' comments. Victor gives a slight eye roll and says, "*Frances, would you please let us into the security office?*" 

"*Oh, sure,*" the concierge mumbles, clasping an ID badge on a lanyard around his neck to a black box card reader by the office door. It flashes green. He pushes the door open. 

The door swings open into a cramped office space that is little more than a two sided desk with a few monitors on it. Unlike in TV or movies, the office is well lit, the walls a corporate off-white. Rather than the monitors flashing between security camera footage, one monitor is a full screen porn movie, fortunately muted, another monitor has a web browser with way too many tabs open, while the third, flips lazily between security footage. Slouched down in the desk chair is a heavy set man in a cheap looking security uniform. Apparently unconcerned with the intrusion, he spins the chair around to look at Frances and the corpses behind him and mumbles, "*Whaddaya want?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

> Victor grins at Anna's comment but doesn't say anything as he approaches the group.
> 
> Outside of the security office, Frances stands with a look of confusion at the others' comments. Victor gives a slight eye roll and says, "*Frances, would you please let us into the security office?*" 
> 
> "*Oh, sure,*" the concierge mumbles, clasping an ID badge on a lanyard around his neck to a black box card reader by the office door. It flashes green. He pushes the door open. 
> 
> The door swings open into a cramped office space that is little more than a two sided desk with a few monitors on it. Unlike in TV or movies, the office is well lit, the walls a corporate off-white. Rather than the monitors flashing between security camera footage, one monitor is a full screen porn movie, fortunately muted, another monitor has a web browser with way too many tabs open, while the third, flips lazily between security footage. Slouched down in the desk chair is a heavy set man in a cheap looking security uniform. Apparently unconcerned with the intrusion, he spins the chair around to look at Frances and the corpses behind him and mumbles, "*Whaddaya want?*"


Anna hung back to let Victor and Rachel, with their dominate abilities, try to get the tapes they needed.

----------


## Bennosuke

Catching Anna's glance, Victor turns to Rachel and raises his eyebrows crossing his arms across his chest in a gesture that says, "Your turn... let's see what you can do".

----------


## Haval

Rachel gives Victor a long suffering look before pulling up another chair to sit besides the man. 'The management sent me.' She'll tap the screen that was showing the muted porn movie. 'They say you'll go blind if you spend too much time with that. But leaving that aside. There was a shooting incident here the other night...' With that Rachel will focus her will on the man. 'Show me the footage.'

*Spoiler*
Show


Int 3+ Expression 3 + Dominate 2
(8d10)[*3*][*9*][*7*][*2*][*6*][*5*][*10*][*8*](50)
Any 10s
(8d10)[*5*][*3*][*5*][*3*][*8*][*4*][*3*][*10*](41)

----------


## Bennosuke

A sort of vacant piggish grin takes hold of the officer's flabby face as Rachel sits down next to him. This expression only deepens when she acknowledges the ludicrous action on his monitor, but seems to stumble over his ability to respond. 

Rachel stares deep into the security officer's eyes. She forces her will upon him as she speaks, the power in her words striking the man like a bolt of electricity. He actually almost seizes in his seat, his back going rigid so that he almost slides out of the chair. "*Oh, okay,*" he replies dully, pulling himself back to upright so that he can access the computer. He dutifully shuts down the three way between the two blondes made of silicon and the 'roided monstrosity, taps through a few screens, and then pulls up three separate camera views from the night prior. The man's oafish appearance bellies his skill and speed with the security software, as he cues the three videos to play in sync. 

Through the footage, you are able to watch a figure on the street (almost certainly Cesar), who manages to keep his face hidden in shadow in the grainy black and white, no matter how he goes down the sidewalk. There are a few other bystanders, including Shyanne, again on a cigarette break. The black Toyota pulls up. From no shot is the driver visible, but the gunman who leans halfway out of the car holding what looks like an uzi is. The whole event takes place over no more than three or four seconds, before the car goes screeching off. The footage shows the front door glass shattering in a shower of shining fragments. It also shows Cesar just drop from the footage. The gunman's face is visible enough, though at the distance, and in such short time, you can't gather too much more than that it is a man with greasy dark hair and a mustache. He's wearing a beanie like Shyanne described. Like Gabe guessed, he's probably not a ghoul, based on how well his features show up on camera. Bold of him not to wear a mask too! 

However, one camera is able to gather just enough of the license plate on the Toyota to likely be useful.

----------


## Haval

Rachel will watch the footage play out a little further to see how Cesar responded to being shot. She'll smile at the man for doing what he was told. 'Thank you. And have the police seen this?

----------


## Bennosuke

The figure that is likely Cesar get's hit (what appears to be) multiple times, his body jerking for nearly a second from the repeated impact, before he stumbles backwards and hits the ground. Through it all, the Kindred's face remains impossibly hidden by well placed shadows. Just as he starts to roll to his belly, he disappears completely, vanishing from the sidewalk all together.

To Joana's question, the man nods his head in the affirmative, and mumbles something like a "yep".

----------


## Haval

Rachel shakes her head as Cesar disappears on camera, 'Well that answers that question.' To the security guard, 'Can you delete the footage?' She'll say over her shoulder to the others, 'Do we need to take their hard drive perhaps?'

To the guard, 'These police. Do you happen to have their phone number?'

----------


## Thundercracker

> Rachel shakes her head as Cesar disappears on camera, 'Well that answers that question.' To the security guard, 'Can you delete the footage?' She'll say over her shoulder to the others, 'Do we need to take their hard drive perhaps?'
> 
> To the guard, 'These police. Do you happen to have their phone number?'


"Find out if the police took a copy," Anna said, "we need a copy too so we can identify other potential witnesses."

----------


## Bennosuke

To Rachel's first question, the man says uncomfortably, "*I mean I can...*" He eyes her with even more concern as she and Anna discuss.

(OOC: Assuming you are not using The Will here... as Rachel is not issuing a command)

To the question about the police's number, he shakes his head and with a shrug replies, "*You mean like 911?*"

----------


## Haval

Rachel is content to take Anna's direction. To the guard, 'Make me a copy of this. Did the police take a copy of the footage?'

----------


## Bennosuke

Rachel's command again strikes the security officer, his back stiffening again as if he were a soldier coming to attention. "*Oh, sure,*" he mumbles. He pulls a CD from a stack of blanks and pushes it into the drive and says thoughtlessly, "*This may take about five to ten minutes.*"

To Rachel's question he adds, "*Yeah, we made them a copy before they left last night.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

> Rachel's command again strikes the security officer, his back stiffening again as if he were a soldier coming to attention. "*Oh, sure,*" he mumbles. He pulls a CD from a stack of blanks and pushes it into the drive and says thoughtlessly, "*This may take about five to ten minutes.*"
> 
> To Rachel's question he adds, "*Yeah, we made them a copy before they left last night.*"


Ask him if anyone else has seen the footage, Anna said.

Well have to track that police copy down too, Anna whispered.

----------


## Haval

'I can wait.' Rachel replies absently to the guard. 'Has anyone else who works here seen the footage? Tell me their names.' After a moments thought, 'Tell me the name of the police who took the copy. Do you have their number?'

----------


## Bennosuke

Rachel's words carry and authority that the security guard can't resist. To her first question he flatly replies, "*Andy, the other guard on with me last night. He's seen it.*" 

To her second question he replies, "*I... don't remember their names. 911?*" though this time it is said without irony.

----------


## Haval

'Then where is Andy now? Tell me his address.' The point about the police was irritating. 'The police didn't leave a card? How inconvenient.' To Anna, 'We could always ask around and see if anyone has any friends in the police. I'd rather not start visiting precincts at random.'

----------


## Bennosuke

> 'Then where is Andy now?"


"*He should be by the front door,*" the security officer says reflexively. 




> 'Tell me his address.'


"*Give me one minute,*" the guard says hastily, turning to his computer to pull up a file. After scrolling for a minute, he lists off Security Officer Andy's address, somewhere in Oakland.




> 'The police didn't leave a card?


Even if this was not directed at the security officer, he hastily replies, "*No, they did not!*"

From the back of the group, Frances the concierge asks uncomfortably, "*Uhm, can I go now?*" 

The question is directed to Victor, who with a proud grin turns his eye to Anna and Karl for direction.

----------


## Haval

Rachel will make a note on Andy's address on her phone just in case they actually needed to track him down later. Once she has a copy of the footage she'll tell the guard to 'Delete the original footage.'

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods to Victor, _"Once the footage is deleted, that should be all we need from this one. I have a few contacts in the police, if we deem it necessary we should be able to get the copy deleted as well."_

----------


## Bennosuke

Given the affirmative, Victor turns back to the concierge. The air seems to shift as he speaks to the man, his voice growing somehow more resonant, more powerful. "*Go now. You never met us, and you do not remember taking us here. You left your desk to go to the bathroom. You took a very satisfying ****, and are now going back to your desk to continue your work for the night.*" Victor says, grinning as the man nods absent mindedly. 

Frances mumbles something like, "Right", before turning and wandering off. Victor turns back to the other Kindred wearing a triumphant grin. 

The security officer ignores all of this, too busy following Rachel's command to delete the files. A few clicks later he turns back to Rachel and says obediently, "*Okay,*" wearing the expression of a dog who has just sat on command, awaiting its next instruction.

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna watched carefully as the two Kindred dominated the hapless security guard and finished what they needed to do.

----------


## Haval

'I think we're done here.' Rachel will stand up and pat the security guard on the head. 'Go back to doing whatever it was you were doing before we came in. Act as if we weren't here.''

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Oh, okay,*" the guard blubbers in response to Rachel's command. He turns his back to the group, and hits play on the porno he was previously watching. 

But before the group goes, Victor eyes the others, raising both hands in the gesture of a question, as if to say, "You want me to do anything more?"

----------


## Haval

Rachel, who is already half out the door, will shrug. 'Well I don't intend to come back here, but Victor can help with this one if we don't want him talking.' Victor was free to act as he pleased.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Anna Wu*

Once out of the security booth, Anna turned to the others.
"We need to find Andy first and make sure he's convinced it was nothing out of the ordinary," she said, "after that, Karl and I have some contacts with the police, as does Tony, we'll see if we can take care of the copy they made."

----------


## Bennosuke

> Rachel, who is already half out the door, will shrug. 'Well I don't intend to come back here, but Victor can help with this one if we don't want him talking.' Victor was free to act as he pleased


If he's given the affirmative from Anna or Karl, Victor will get meddling with the memories of the security officer. 




> Once out of the security booth, Anna turned to the others.
> "We need to find Andy first and make sure he's convinced it was nothing out of the ordinary," she said, "after that, Karl and I have some contacts with the police, as does Tony, we'll see if we can take care of the copy they made."


Gabe replies, "*They said he should be in the lobby of the hotel... though I didn't see him when we came in.*" Assuming the group head back to the lobby, there is no immediate sign of the second security guard. 

Frances looks up from his spot at the desk, where he is helping check in a young lady. He eyes the Kindred with unease.

----------


## Haval

> Gabe replies, "*They said he should be in the lobby of the hotel... though I didn't see him when we came in.*" Assuming the group head back to the lobby, there is no immediate sign of the second security guard. 
> 
> Frances looks up from his spot at the desk, where he is helping check in a young lady. He eyes the Kindred with unease.


Rachel will queue behind the guest and wait to speak with Frances. If he was uncomfortable at the sight of the group of Kindred she will do her best not to look too amused.

Once she gets a chance to speak Rachel will lean on the counter, 'Hi, I'm looking for Andy. Shyanne told me he was working tonight.' As she wasn't actively trying to dominate the man she'll smile and act as if this was their first meeting. She was always curious to see how someone was able to deal with the after-effects of being dominated. 

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Manipulation 3 + Subterfuge 3 + Striking Looks (Subterfuge) 1
(7d10)[*6*][*9*][*1*][*4*][*6*][*2*][*3*](31)
Any 10s
(7d10)[*5*][*10*][*8*][*9*][*9*][*9*][*8*](58)

----------


## Bennosuke

Frances eyes Rachel cautiously as he finishes checking in the girl. The glassy-eyed vacant expression is mostly gone from his face. At first he maybe looks a little irritated as Rachel steps up to the desk, and rather than making eye contact as he greets her, he turns his eyes down to the computer monitor where he busily types something up. But something about Rachel's words, maybe the tone of her voice causes him to look up at her, and his expression softens... just a little. Still trying to sound too busy, Frances says in his deeply Filipino accent, "*He's supposed to be on the lobby floor, but he never does his job!*" He focuses on his typing again for a moment before turning his attention back to Rachel and frowning. "*I'm not certain,*" he says, though now there is maybe something like sympathy in his voice, "*but he usually goes into the alley behind the hotel, where the cleaning staff take their breaks.*" 

(OOC: Wow, not a lot of luck with those rolls of late)

----------


## Haval

'As long as he's only smoking' Rachel replies. 'Is there a staff door I can use to get out there? I have a present for him.'

ooc - And yet so many successes in the second part of the roll  :Small Amused:

----------


## Bennosuke

Frances eyes Rachel curiously for her question and shakes his head. He replies, "*Probably faster just to go out this door and around the side of the building.*"

----------


## Haval

'Fair enough.' Rachel doesn't care enough to inquire further. 'If I miss Andy don't let him leave work until I catch up to him. He needs to hear this.' She'll leave Frances alone.

To the other Kindred, 'Andy is on a break. Hopefully we can deal with him now so we don't have to see him at home.' Rachel will go looking for Andy.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Sure,*" Frances says with a shrug, though based on his tone, it's not much of a commitment. 

Assuming the other follow Rachel outside, the Kindred are greeted by a light rain that must have begun while they were inside. The cold fog giving way to the colder patter of icy drops. If Andy and the cleaning staff were outside, hopefully they were under some cover. 

Following around the side of the building, the group walk into a rather wide alley lined by a few large dumpsters, and some now soaked broken down cardboard boxes. This area is empty, and the group continue follow around the corner, to the back of the hotel, which takes a good couple of minutes of walking to reach. Down the cement walkway are a few folding tables, soaked and abandoned. Behind them though is four-step staircase under an awning, where a couple of employees are aggressively making out. The man is clearly wearing the security officer uniform. 

From the corner of the building, the Kindred are about thirty yards away, and the couple don't seem to have noticed the onlookers yet.

----------


## Haval

Rachel doesn't particularly like to be rained on and is obliged to hurry round to the alleyway. The sight of the pair making out will slow her down a little. Getting into cover frankly comes first so Rachel will move to take cover under the shelter of the stairs without caring if they took it as an interruption.

----------


## Bennosuke

Rachel throws stealth out the window; because of this, as she approaches the stairwell, the couple stop their hormone fueled groping. The woman, a dark haired and dark skinned girl, at best in late high school, starts fixing her uniform, jumping back behind the security officer. Andy glares at Rachel, and then at the others behind her and says, "*Can I help you?*" clearly expressing his displeasure with being interrupted.

----------


## Haval

Rachel pretends to be apologetic. 'I'm just passing through and I was looking for somewhere to shelter.' Rachel will turn to the girl. 'Sorry to interrupt. There's some kind of problem they need your help with inside.' Once she has her attention she will look directly into the girl's eyes. 'You should go back to work.'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Dominate to get rid of the girl

Intelligence 3 + Expression 3 + Dominate 2
(8d10)[*6*][*9*][*2*][*8*][*2*][*10*][*4*][*5*](46)
Any 10s
(8d10)[*8*][*5*][*6*][*5*][*5*][*2*][*8*][*3*](42)

----------


## Bennosuke

The force of Rachel's will almost knocks the girl over, and she actually grabs hold of the man's jacket sleeve to steady herself. "*Oh!*" she says with sudden surprise, "*you're right.*" Despite the man's protests, she takes one last moment to fix her grey, unflattering maid's uniform before scanning an ID card on a lanyard around her neck, and walking back into the hotel. 

As the door closes, Andy growls, "*What the hell? What do you think you are doing?*" There's an entitled indignity in the security officer's anger, and Rachel and the others can't help but notice the enticing vessel that has started to throb in his tensed neck.

----------


## Haval

Rachel doesn't care about how indignant the man was and will move closer. 'Oh I'm just passing through. Andy is it? I was told you were here for that shooting the other night?' She is very aware of the vein on the man's neck.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*How did you...*" the man starts, though he stops himself to look down on the badge on his jacket, assuming that is where Rachel got his name. He takes a step away from Rachel, backing himself against the railing of the stairs. "*Who the hell are you,*" he hisses, "*what do you want?*" He glances back at the door through which the young maid had just escaped, though now Rachel was between him and that door.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Rachel will queue behind the guest and wait to speak with Frances. If he was uncomfortable at the sight of the group of Kindred she will do her best not to look too amused.
> 
> Once she gets a chance to speak Rachel will lean on the counter, 'Hi, I'm looking for Andy. Shyanne told me he was working tonight.' As she wasn't actively trying to dominate the man she'll smile and act as if this was their first meeting. She was always curious to see how someone was able to deal with the after-effects of being dominated. 
> 
> *Spoiler: ooc*
> Show
> 
> 
> Manipulation 3 + Subterfuge 3 + Striking Looks (Subterfuge) 1
> ...


Anna turned to Karl and the others.

"While she's taking care of that, is there anything else we need to do here?" she asked, "do we want to pay a visit to the Church, just to be thorough?"

----------


## Haval

Rachel will smile innocently at the man in the hope of  relaxing him. 'Actually I heard there might be work available here.' Rachel doesn't look that much older then the girl that Andy had been involved with. 'But I'm not sure I want to work in a place where people are getting shot you know. The guy on the desk said you might have been there on the day or maybe that you saw something?'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Manipulation 3 + Subterfuge 3 + Striking Looks (Subterfuge) 1
(7d10)[*1*][*3*][*4*][*8*][*2*][*3*][*4*](25)
Any 10s
(7d10)[*1*][*3*][*10*][*3*][*3*][*4*][*5*](29)

----------


## Bennosuke

The man tilt's his head to the side, studying Rachel for a moment, concentration in his eyes. A small smirk crosses his face and he says, "*Who told you I'd be back here? And if you know there was a shooting, then why do you need to talk to me?*"

----------


## Haval

'Frances said you were out here smoking. Didn't realise I was interrupting your fun.' Rachel replies as an apology. 'I heard about the shooting online, but now I hear there's a security tape somewhere that you might have seen. Did anyone get hurt?'

----------


## Bennosuke

Something about what Rachel says causes the man to stiffen. His hands flex open and closed, and he takes a step towards the vampire as if he might swing. He sneers and instead just spits on the ground in front of Rachel's feet. "*Don't **** with me,*" he says, a Hispanic accent taking hold of his voice, "*You want a job, go talk to Frances. You know about the shooting already, then you know about what happened. You have something you want to talk to me about, then you better shoot ****ing straight or get the **** out.*"

----------


## Daishain

Karl looks to Anna,_ "Checking on the church next seems efficient. I can make a few calls to check on where the police are in their investigation. They might have done much of our work for us. Chances are it will take a bit to get a response though so we can keep moving elsewhere."_

----------


## Haval

Rachel will let out a brief long suffering sigh and will drop all pretence. 'You are not making this easy for me.' She will look Andy in the eye.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Dominate
Intelligence 3 + Expression 3 + Dominate 2
[Rollv]8d10[Rollv]
Any 10s
[Rollv]8d10[Rollv]

See ooc for four successes

----------


## Bennosuke

Andy's mouth opens and his eyes go wide, his expression that of surprise as if Rachel had just slapped him. He mumbles something that is either "Oh", or "Ow". 

(OOC: Rachel successfully applies the Mesmerized condition on Andy the security guard. 
@Daishain: Assuming Anna agrees, who is Karl calling or going about the plan you proposed)

----------


## Haval

Rachel will reach up and grab Andy by the chin so that his attention stays on her, 'What did you see on the security tape of the shooting?'

----------


## Thundercracker

> Karl looks to Anna,_ "Checking on the church next seems efficient. I can make a few calls to check on where the police are in their investigation. They might have done much of our work for us. Chances are it will take a bit to get a response though so we can keep moving elsewhere."_


Right, why dont you call now while were waiting for Rachel, and then we can all head over together, Anna said.

----------


## Bennosuke

The man barely reacts to Rachel's touch, standing there with clouded eyes fixed on the vampire's. "*A drive by shooting. Some man gets hit a couple of times, then he just disappears. I thought maybe it was a problem with the tape and he had managed to get away. That's what we all agreed*" He answers in the same flat monotone, completely entranced by Rachel's power.

----------


## Haval

'And by 'We' you mean you and the porn watcher that's currently on duty in the security room?' Rachel will briefly turn to call over her shoulder to the others, 'I think he believes that there was something wrong with the security tape. How are we with that?'

----------


## Bennosuke

The question seems to confuse Andy initially. His dazed expression becomes furrowed with hard thinking lines. But when he finally replies, it is with the same flat drone. "*Oh, yeah,*" he says to the first question. And to the second question he says, "*It was probably just a glitch with the camera, you can barely see the guy anyways. I've been telling the boss we need to invest in newer equipment for at least a year.*"

----------


## Daishain

Karl lingers nearby, just out of Andy's earshot as he calls Mort. The officer had always been useful in cases like this.

If Mort picks up, the Mekhet wastes little time. _"Greetings, I hope you're having a pleasant evening. Listen, I'm working a case, civil suit rather than criminal. Client wants to stay anonymous for now, but there is a chance its connected to last night's shooting outside of the 1906 motel. I was hoping to get a few details on what you've uncovered to see if we have a match. I personally doubt it, but no stone unturned after all."_

----------


## Haval

'Your boss should listen to you. Now try to relax.' As Karl was on the phone, unless Rachel hears anything from Anna implying she should hold back she'll take the opportunity to feed.

*Spoiler*
Show


Just going to take 2 blood points

----------


## Bennosuke

The voice on the other end is gruff, and as usual exhausted and beaten down. "*Karl? That you? Christ, long time no chat,*" Mort pauses for a fit of coughs. There is a slurping sound as he listens to Karl, then he replies, "*Sure sure. What is it you're looking into?*" He pauses for a moment, then adds, "*Oh, by the way, your friend Annie is it? She's a piece of work!*" He chuckles at this. 

Yards away, Andy's eyes go slack at the command to relax. He mumbles something like "sure" as Rachel's fangs find home. He smells of a spicy aftershave and sweat, but his blood is so so sweet. He leans into Rachel's arms, almost collapsing and dropping his weight on the smaller woman. 

Rachel has to force herself to stop. Sated but not full, The Beast's hunger gnaws at her insides in frustration. Andy's feet give out from under him as she finishes closing the bite marks with her tongue. 

(Rachel is up to 8/10)

----------


## Haval

As difficult as it was to stop drinking Rachel didn't want to draw any more attention to what they had been doing here. When Andy slumps against her she'll give him a little push and slip out of his way so he didn't fall on top of her.

----------


## Bennosuke

When Rachel slips away, the security guard stumbles, almost toppling over. With a shaky hand he grabs hold of the bar railing that surrounds the small porch entrance. His eyes rove for a moment, clouded by The Kiss and the powers that Rachel had thrown over him. "*Oh,*" Andy groans drunkenly. He eyes Rachel one more time, then pushes past her to let himself inside, muttering to no one about how he better get back to work.

----------


## Daishain

Karl's mouth twitches in a smirk at the description of Anna, _"Mostly looking for anything you've got on those involved so I can rule them out. I'm betting you got them on the hotel cameras right?"_

----------


## Bennosuke

As Rachel makes her way back to her companions, she notices is the time, remembering she had promised to meet Mother Blackstar at midnight. It's just short of an hour and a half away, but Rachel's smart enough to know she needs to give herself at least 20 minutes or so to get there and find parking.

Mort takes another loud slurp before answering Karl, "*The drive by? I'm not working that case. But let me check...*" sound of pecking at a keyboard, "*... yeah, looks like there's security camera footage.*"

----------


## Haval

To Anna since Karl was on the phone, 'I think we're done here, but I need to duck out soon anyway. I have an appointment to keep. I'm sure Victor can fill in for me if you need him.'

----------


## Bennosuke

Rachel's statement might also remind Anna that she had promised she would stop by to see Celestine and Katie if time allowed that night... though she'd made it clear she was busy and that they shouldn't "wait up".

----------


## Thundercracker

> To Anna since Karl was on the phone, 'I think we're done here, but I need to duck out soon anyway. I have an appointment to keep. I'm sure Victor can fill in for me if you need him.'


Like I dont have about a million other things to do?

Were about to head to the Church, are you sure you want to leave now? Anna asked.

----------


## Haval

'As long as we can be quick. I'm supposed to meet Mother Blackstar at midnight and I don't want to give her a reason to be upset with me.'

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods out of habit, _"Any solid suspects so far?"_

He glances at the others, hoping to wrap this call up as it seemed they were done here.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*The footage was apparently all messed up,*" Mort says lazily, "*they couldn't identify anyone's faces in the car... according to the file. But it looks like they got a license plate. Car was registered to a Philip Nova... who's apparently been deceased for about a year. So it looks like kinda' a dead end. Most of the local gangs aren't smart enough to use a dead guy's car, so it's definitely an odd one.*" Mort makes a sound like he is clearing a thick wad of phlegm from his throat then adds, "*Just terrible. This city didn't used to have gang crime like this. Whole place is falling to ****, despite how god damn expensive it is.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

> 'As long as we can be quick. I'm supposed to meet Mother Blackstar at midnight and I don't want to give her a reason to be upset with me.'


"Well, as long as they don't open with gunfire, I think we should be fine," Anna replied.

----------


## Haval

> "Well, as long as they don't open with gunfire, I think we should be fine," Anna replied.


'If they do I think being attacked by the Spear might actually work as an excuse.'

----------


## Daishain

_"All right, sounds like its a dead end for me as well then. Thank you Mort, remind me to buy you a few drinks some time."_ Karl hangs up, then turns to the others. _"I do not think we'll need to intervene with the police on this case, though we'll want to keep an eye on it. They're having trouble identifying much of use from that footage and at least for them the car license plate isn't pointing them somewhere. Its registered to an officially dead man by the name of Phillip Nova."

"Now, I don't know a Phillip, but that last name cropping up here seems unlikely to be a coincidence. It could be someone in our dear Sherriff's personal life."_

----------


## Haval

> _"Now, I don't know a Phillip, but that last name cropping up here seems unlikely to be a coincidence. It could be someone in our dear Sherriff's personal life."_


'A relation perhaps? I wonder how this person died.'

----------


## Thundercracker

> 'A relation perhaps? I wonder how this person died.'


Lets look into it later, Anna said, Rachel has an appointment to keep, and we should visit the Church while were in the area.

----------


## Daishain

Karl nods, _"Indeed, something to file away. Let us get moving, the night won't wait for us."_

----------


## Bennosuke

The coterie of hounds leaves for the Iglesia Pentecostal church, less than a ten minute walk away. Thanks to the pouring rain, the streets are relatively empty though they pass the occasional pedestrian too focused on getting out of the cold to pay them any mind. 

From down the block the Kindred can see the charred exterior of the church. Its a two story building that could easily have been converted from a town home, or an apartment building. Where the wood hasnt been burned to the color of charcoal the wood beam exterior is painted a soft sky blue. A sign sticks out on a pole, identifying the church, and stating that it was establishing in 1976. 

Even from down the block, and despite the rain, the group can smell the faintest lingering of wood smoke.

----------


## Haval

Rachel walks with her arm over her head and wishes she thought to bring an umbrella. That the church had only been established in the seventies made her smirk. Back in England there had been a church near the house where she grew up that was older then her sire had claimed to be.

'Has anyone who isn't in the Circle had to deal with these people before? Can any of them be described as reasonable?'

----------


## Thundercracker

> Rachel walks with her arm over her head and wishes she thought to bring an umbrella. That the church had only been established in the seventies made her smirk. Back in England there had been a church near the house where she grew up that was older then her sire had claimed to be.
> 
> 'Has anyone who isn't in the Circle had to deal with these people before? Can any of them be described as reasonable?'


Pretty sure they hate my guts, Anna replied quietly.

Hello, anyone here? Anna said, much louder, we just want to talk.

----------


## Bennosuke

There is the sound of footsteps growing closer from the other side of the door. No sound of a heartbeat. A mans voice calls out, soft, almost inviting, *I am sorry but we are closed for tonight.* If you can sense they are Kindred, than surely the reverse is true.

----------


## Haval

In response to Anna Rachel will only mutter 'Great' in irritation.




> There is the sound of footsteps growing closer from the other side of the door. No sound of a heartbeat. A mans voice calls out, soft, almost inviting, *I am sorry but we are closed for tonight.* If you can sense they are Kindred, than surely the reverse is true.


'I think you'll want to hear us.' Rachel calls back. 'Is your boss in by any chance?'

----------


## Bennosuke

There is a moments pause, before the male voice replies, *I can see that the Hounds are at our doorstep.* There was of course a small view finder at the door, *But my Sire is busy and told me she did not want to be disturbed.*

----------


## Thundercracker

> There is a moments pause, before the male voice replies, *I can see that the Hounds are at our doorstep.* There was of course a small view finder at the door, *But my Sire is busy and told me she did not want to be disturbed.*


Well be quiet, Anna replied, at least let us in out of the rain.

----------


## Haval

> There is a moments pause, before the male voice replies, *I can see that the Hounds are at our doorstep.* There was of course a small view finder at the door, *But my Sire is busy and told me she did not want to be disturbed.*


'Would that be busy considering her response to the ones who made a mess of this place?'

----------


## Bennosuke

For a long moment, there is no reply to either Rachel or Annas words. Then the door swings inwards with a cream that sounds almost like a deep sigh. Standing in the door is a young African American man with a shaved head, dressed in sleek and pristine modern athleasure. He stands behind the door frame in a posture that still makes it unclear if he will invite the coterie in. The smell of smoke grows far worse. Behind him is an entrance hallway that splits toward a kitchen and an ascending wooden staircase. He looks up at the stairwell, discomfort lining his otherwise immaculate face, but after a moments debate says in a hushed tone, *Here, follow me. But please try to keep your voices down.* 

He turns, directing the group toward the kitchen. The hallway is aggressively decorated with paintings, and statuettes, and knick knacks of Latino Christian iconography. Crucified Jesus, the Virgin weeping in white, and the like all stair down at the kindred as they follow. As you walk, you pass the entrance to the living room, a cramped space that has been converted into what was a makeshift congregation, complete with a small lectern and rows of white folding chairs; all of which have been left in place if not repositioned despite significant fire damage. The stench of woodfire and burned plastic is terrible, stirring a growing and growling anxiety within The Beast.  

The kitchen is decorated with a similar aesthetic only more so, the space having been converted into some morose, hyper religious shrine. A table sits against one wall, stacked with bibles and prayer books. The host picks up a prayer book from the table and hugs it to his chest, before crossing the kitchen to sit in a chair which is really the height of a foot stool, and gestures for the others to take a seat on some bath towels layered out on the floor. With an expressive and functionless sigh, the vampire says, *I take it you are here to discuss the attack?* it at least smells a little less, like fire in the kitchen, though unlit votive candles cover near every surface.

----------


## Haval

'Perhaps you should open a few more windows. How do you deal with the smell?' Rachel asks with obvious distaste. Being asked to sit on a towel seemed demeaning to her even if it wasn't intended as a slight. She will remain standing.

'Yes, the attack. Were you here when it happened? Can we take it as a good sign that I can't see any angry mob of your people in here preparing to get revenge? Or maybe that's all happening somewhere else?'

----------


## Thundercracker

> 'Perhaps you should open a few more windows. How do you deal with the smell?' Rachel asks with obvious distaste. Being asked to sit on a towel seemed demeaning to her even if it wasn't intended as a slight. She will remain standing.
> 
> 'Yes, the attack. Were you here when it happened? Can we take it as a good sign that I can't see any angry mob of your people in here preparing to get revenge? Or maybe that's all happening somewhere else?'


"That's Rachel," Anna said, "I'm Anna, this is Karl..." 
Anna introduced everyone present. 
"In addition, or rather, alongside the attack, we're here investigating possible Masquerade breaches that may need to be covered up," Anna said, "are there any that you know of?"

----------


## Daishain

Karl looks around, trying to assess the room and the people within. This could potentially be a volatile situation.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I am moving this to the next IC thread, before we run out of room. I have placed the link in the OOC thread, and you can also find the link here

As always, I am distributing a beat to all players for the landmark of starting a new thread. This has been added to your character boxes.

I am unsubscribing from this thread, so you MUST post in the new thread for me to be aware of your post.

----------

